# Boxing Thread



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Since nobody posts in the boxing thread, thought I'd just make this thread for anyone interested to discuss.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

This may sound like a totally idiotic question, but if I remember correctly, wasn't Pacquiao vs. Bradley II scheduled for December? I watched the fight thinking Manny was screwed and followed the boxing media for a bit after that. Last I heard, the WBO reviewed the fight and thought that Manny won as well, so they ordered a rematch. So whats with Pacquiao/Marquez again?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Lol good question, yea we all know what happened in that first match. Everyone knew who won their first fight and no one would care to watch them fight again.

Last time Marquez and Manny fought it was a controversial decision. Many thoug Marquez qwas robbed including me. All three times they have fought there has never been a conclusive winner. So here they are fighting for the fourth and final time.

Much better fight than shitty Bradley anyway


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



> Here's what Marquez had to say:
> 
> "There is something special about fighting the same opponent four times. It tells me that the first three fights have been good and competitive enough to merit one more fight and when it is against an elite opponent such as Manny Pacquiao then it's even more special and more meaningful.
> 
> ...


Pretty much sums up why I won't be watching this fight. Not interested in watching another boxing screw job. I definitely don't want to see it happen to Marquez for the 4th time.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Both fighters will try go for that knockout. Any decision will still be disputed.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Fight about to begin

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/dec/09/manny-pacquiao-juan-manuel-marquez-live-4


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Manny just a bit careless with his D, super punch though.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

CAN'T WAIT FOR SKIP BAYLESS ON THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

holy fuck, that was a beautiful KO and a great fight. Pacquiao was landing well and fighting a good fight up until that point. He had Marquez in a bit of trouble before dropping his hands at the end of the round there.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

The Pride of the Philippines was put to sleep tonight. Marquez can finally know peace, knowing that he righted the wrongs of the past!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Great fight..Crazy because I thought round was pretty much over and I was looking down to tweet, then i look up and Manny is laying face down like he just got hit in the back of the head with a steel chair or something...It's crazy because I thought he was winning that fight and had the momentum but one false move and that was that...Regretting drug testing before fight? hmmm


Oh and enough with that "There goes the Floyd fight"..I gave up on that dream about a year ago


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Marquez said night night! Crazy KO.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

I wish I could've recorded my reaction when Marquez dropped Manny. My mouth must've been open for 5 minutes.

Holy fuck. What a night. Exhausted as hell. Night.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Pacquiao vs. Marquez was amazing. Marquez finally got revenge.

Does this mean that Mayweather vs. Pacquiao is dead?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Smith_Jensen said:


> Pacquiao vs. Marquez was amazing. Marquez finally got revenge.
> 
> Does this mean that Mayweather vs. Pacquiao is dead?


100% 

We all know what would happen in the fight anyway


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

But Manny was winning that one. How the fck did......


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

So, what does Pacquiao do next after two straight losses?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Probably retire. 

He has already proven enough


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Manny was cheesing during the post fight interview...He's GOOD...He can move on and be happy rest of his life...Good for him


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

This was actually perfect ending to the story.

Manny is happy and Marquez finally get's the victory he deserves.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

I find it funny some ppl are blaming Romney because he actually had a convo with Manny before the fight..Reportedly Romney actually introduced himself to Manny as "the guy who lost the election" :lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> This was actually perfect ending to the story.
> 
> Manny is happy and Marquez finally get's the victory he deserves.


This.

What a KO though, so happy for Marquez.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Reports are Marquez has a Concussion & a broken nose..He knocked Manny out with a concussion and broken nose man..smh


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

I was totally mindblown. The fight was getting intense as f'k, and then BOOM. Glad Manny got back up with a smile and even told Marquez over and over, "Good fight!"

That seriously was an amazing fight. Intense psychology game by Marquez to be able to fake Manny to thinking he had it in the bag and then still have to ability to lay a punch that hard after getting pretty roughed the f'k up. I think he would've lost steam and the ability to throw that right counter if the match went on.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

So???

He's tough as fuck, and deserved to win it.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Seriously, the beginning of the fight, I was :lmao'ing when saw Steven Segal trending worldwide.

Probably the most popular the dude became since Exit Wounds. :lmao


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Dammit, fucked up the image. I would ask someone to fix that but the joke is kinda ruined now.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

PACQUIAO GOT DESTROYED 

Just a Brutal Knock Out


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*










This man can finally sleep easy at night now.

Respect


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*










I found this little gem in another forum. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

what an amazing match!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

The excuses some Pacquiao Fans are blabbering around at some other sites says...



> Pacquiao lost because He changed His religion!
> Pacuiao lost because He forgot to bring a Rosary with Him.
> Pacquiao lost because He just felt like letting Marquez win.


I mean... WTF?!?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*


----------



## IkeThermite (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Amazing what finding a helpful new 'trainer' can do for your power.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

@IkeThermite, going the freddy roach way?, Marquez was ready to sue roach for comments like that, i dont think he would mind a drug test lol, Marquez is a beast, in ESPN you watch him, and you watch a guy with tons of class, that even when he is one of the most underrated boxers of this time he still is humble (because he didnt get the mainstream attention other fighter got), after the fight yesterday he went to "Golpe a Golpe" table(He is an ESPN commentator there), and talked about how hard this fights have been for him, waking up 4 am, double training seasons, 3 days per week, how hard it was to arrive from training just to go to sleep, sacrificing time with his kids and wife. Pay attention, that Marquez is 39 years old and to fight like him at this age, you need discipline, character, and guts. Whatever you may imply in your comments, Marquez the same as pacquiao are mans with untouchable morals.

Congrats to Dinamita by the way


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

^^^Well said


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

it's so rare to see such a clean one punch KO in a high level fight like that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

I'm not a giant boxing fan, but does this pretty much kill Pacquiao/Mayweather now for most people?

And will we see Marquez/Pacquiao 5 now as well?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Mayweather would win, Pacqiuo is not the fighter he use to be.

Marquez/Pacquiao always proves to be a great fight so I'd rather see that or just fight someone else.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

i'm forever a pacquiao fan, but some of these memes are hilarious lol.

i don't get people that get bent out of shape about it though. manny is so kind&humble that he's probably seen pictures himself and is probably laughing at them too.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*














































:lmao


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

omg :lmao i didnt see the mj one before, fking hilarious


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Punter said:


> I'm not a giant boxing fan, but does this pretty much kill Pacquiao/Mayweather now for most people?
> 
> And will we see Marquez/Pacquiao 5 now as well?


The fight was dead after 2010 that was the time when the fight would have possibily the best pacquiao and mayweather but the time passed and they got old, with bradley and now with this the fight is impossible one thing was the fight that he lost because of those dumb Vegas judges, but a KO like this would possibily kill any interest from pacquiao side (imagine if mayweather wanted a lot of the money of the fight in 2010 now he will want 99.9%) lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

*This is the perfect example of how "a punchers chance" really is legit because in any given match all it takes is ONE punch to knock a bitch out. *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



kimino said:


> The fight was dead after 2010 that was the time when the fight would have possibily the best pacquiao and mayweather but the time passed and they got old, with bradley and now with this the fight is impossible one thing was the fight that he lost because of those dumb Vegas judges, but a KO like this would possibily kill any interest from pacquiao side (imagine if mayweather wanted a lot of the money of the fight in 2010 now he will want 99.9%) lol


Because that slimeball Bob Arum would not allow the fight to happen/


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

I legit thought that Pacquiao might've been dead after the punch he took. The way he took that punch, fell, and lay there lifeless with people all around him shaking him to see if he's alright. And then seeing his wife crying as well.

Saw Arum shed a few tears too. Not sure if it was because he thought Pacman died, or that his #1 draw just lost cleanly to Marquez.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Bob Arum doesn't give a fuck about anyone or anything other than himself and his money.

In boxing you can get knocked out cleanly like that, he went to a hospital and got a brain scan and he was fine.

Same thing happened to Hatton when Pacqiuo knocked him out cold.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

As I said, I'm not a huge boxing guy. I'm a casual fan who tunes in when Pacquiao and Mayweather are fighting, and even that's a maybe. Is Mayweather scheduled for anything recently? :lmao

But from what I've heard, Boxing fans consider Bob Arum complete scum.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Punter said:


> But from what I've heard, Boxing fans consider Bob Arum complete scum.


He's up there with Don King, and he tries to keep fights between Top Rank boxers instead of the best of the best :cuss:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Boxing has lost his glory and fights like this (specially with rounds like 5th round were you got two beast, tecnichally gifted, tearing each other apart), because money take from us the best fights and the fights even the ones for belts are arranged looking for promotors and some boxers interest. As an example here in Mexico they try to create new Mexican stars, because guys like "Terrible" Morales and Dinamita are retired or about to retire, then they bring guys like Canelo overrate him like hell here in Mexico, were all they had is a strong punch but no talent, instead if they focuse on guys like Abner Mares that if they got the proper support from media and promotors could reach great stuff.

It isnt difficult to cleanease boxing, just give the belt matches to the top ranked in each category, and let the big fights happen at the right time, i agree that for example a Mayweather vs Pac-Man still sounds great, but even if Pacquiao won the fight against Marquez, for me its a fight a lot less attractive than it was in 2010


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Punter said:


> As I said, I'm not a huge boxing guy. I'm a casual fan who tunes in when Pacquiao and Mayweather are fighting, and even that's a maybe. Is Mayweather scheduled for anything recently? :lmao
> 
> But from what I've heard, Boxing fans consider Bob Arum complete scum.


No Mayweather looks like he had his last fight with Miguel Cotto. He only fights like once a year anyway, there really isn't anyone left for him. 

The only fighter than can beat him is Sergio Martinez and i doubt Mayweather would fight him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



















Man people are going crazy with these pictures :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

That bus one had me in stitches.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> The only fighter than can beat him is Sergio Martinez and i doubt Mayweather would fight him.


I would like to see that but I believe Mayweather would win the fight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Yea agree, Mayweather always finds a way to win.

only problem is that Martinez is a bit bigger than Mayweather and would have to fight him at a catchweight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Yea agree, Mayweather always finds a way to win.
> 
> only problem is that Martinez is a bit bigger than Mayweather and would have to fight him at a catchweight.


Yeah I think Martinez would be his biggest challenge, the only problem I have with Martinez is the people he faces. Chavez Jr was the biggest star he has faced and soundly beat but he is going to face another UK fighter next who's record is perfect.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

When theirs a will, theirs a way.Where does this leave Bradley right now too, I imagine he would of faced Pac-man if he won over Marquez, and I have a feeling that their will be another fight maybe this Summer July maybe?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



ho ho inc said:


> When theirs a will, theirs a way.Where does this leave Bradley right now too, I imagine he would of faced Pac-man if he won over Marquez, and I have a feeling that their will be another fight maybe this Summer July maybe?


Pacman could still make that happen, try to avenge the loss or he could pursue Paq vs Marquez V but I doubt that.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> Yeah I think Martinez would be his biggest challenge, the only problem I have with Martinez is the people he faces. Chavez Jr was the biggest star he has faced and soundly beat but he is going to face another UK fighter next who's record is perfect.


Meh Martinez hasn't really had many opportunities, he's a great fighter and Chavez is a bum that got exposed by Sergio. Paul Williams was a better challenger than him. Hopefully Sergio does fight Floyd, but the only major problem I see is what weight it is contested under.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> Meh Martinez hasn't really had many opportunities, he's a great fighter and Chavez is a bum that got exposed by Sergio. Paul Williams was a better challenger than him. Hopefully Sergio does fight Floyd, but the only major problem I see is what weight it is contested under.


Yeah Chavez was just a champion for show really and the fact he tested positive after made it all real to us that he was not at that level


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

On Bleacher Report is said that mayweather announced he would fight twice in 2013, likely against Robert Guerrero and Canelo Alvarez on Mexican Independence Day. So maybe no fight with Martinez 

I have no interest in the Guerrero fight, easy pickings for Mayweather, however Canelo Alvarez is dubbed the next Oscar De Lay Hoya, and is showing lot's of potential. But he's even bigger than Martinez so I don't know about that one.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Alvarez has a crazy record for someone so young, he could seriously have the tools in the box to beat Mayweather


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> Alvarez has a crazy record for someone so young, he could seriously have the tools in the box to beat Mayweather


Still not sold on Canelo though, I feel he's good but who has he really beaten? A Mosley who was finished?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> On Bleacher Report is said that mayweather announced he would fight twice in 2013, likely against Robert Guerrero and Canelo Alvarez on Mexican Independence Day. So maybe no fight with Martinez
> 
> I have no interest in the Guerrero fight, easy pickings for Mayweather, however Canelo Alvarez is dubbed the next Oscar De Lay Hoya, and is showing lot's of potential. But he's even bigger than Martinez so I don't know about that one.


As a big fan of boxing and a Mexican, he is nowhere near from De la Hoya, Canelo Alvarez is overrated and he hasnt faced any serious competition until this day all his fights were picked by him, he fight old and slow guys even if he fought Mosley, Mosley didnt throw anything at Canelo, Canelo's strong point is that he hits hard and is young, but his attacks are too simple, he just have like a strong combination, and thats all i've seen most of his fights and every of them were the same, also nobody has seriously landed good punches on Canelo so we dont know his resistance.

In 2013 instead of a Mayweather vs Alvarez. I still hope that golden boy and top rank, can arrange Abner Mares vs Nonito Donaire


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Yea I agree Oscar said himself he is building up slowly. Still has a lot of potential.

I just want to see Martinez vs Floyd though


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Speaking of Mosley, I heard he's returning for a fight against Malignaggi soon, damn that's gonna be a horrible fight.


Back to Floyd discussion, I really hope Guerrero isn't one of his opponents that would suck real bad.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Stay retired Mosley, please.

Yea Floyd outboxing him for 12 rounds and an easy win.


----------



## Mashhk (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Boxing Related Discussion Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Since nobody posts in the boxing thread, thought I'd just make this thread for anyone interested to discuss.


Hoping Pac-man vs Mayweather still happens


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

The 5th match between Marquez and Pacman is innevitable, imo. Not only had Pacman landed 90 odd more punches he was clearly winning the fight. 

I'd mark out for a 5th bout. The winner faces Mayweather.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



CloverElf said:


> The 5th match between Marquez and Pacman is innevitable, imo. Not only had Pacman landed 90 odd more punches he was clearly winning the fight.
> 
> I'd mark out for a 5th bout. The winner faces Mayweather.


That's the thing about boxing, one punch and its all over regardless who's winning on the cards at the time :no:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> That's the thing about boxing, one punch and its all over regardless who's winning on the cards at the time :no:


Indeed. You're correct. An early knockout in a boxing match can leave fans hungry for more and wanting a refund also. (I guess proving the value for money pro-rasslin is).

It's also why i'd mark ut for a 5th fight. These fights are on another level in terms of excitement.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> That's the thing about boxing, one punch and its all over regardless who's winning on the cards at the time :no:


Thats right, even when Pacquiao's style give a lot of damage to his opponents each round, with Marquez counter punch style and a power & speed building, the 2 of them looked for the KO, even if the round ended, any of them could have land a demolishing finish anytime.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



CloverElf said:


> Indeed. You're correct. An early knockout in a boxing match can leave fans hungry for more and wanting a refund also. (I guess proving the value for money pro-rasslin is).
> 
> It's also why i'd mark ut for a 5th fight. These fights are on another level in terms of excitement.


Yeah I would be buzzed to see a 5th go around and the Box Office for it would be even bigger I feel


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*










thoughts?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

I feel Khan will win that but Molina is unproven at the top level so he could impress and Khan really does need a win because if not I feel retirement will happen.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

It's a 100% must win for Khan otherwise his career is over.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Can't stand Khan (Like Most of Britain)

Hope molina plants one on his chin.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Can't stand Khan (Like Most of Britain)
> 
> Hope molina plants one on his chin.


He is a bit arrogant, I loved it when he got knocked out though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Well we're about to find out today.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Hope Khan get's knocked out. I'm brown, and people around me are crazy for him, but I hate his guts.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

I don't know much about his personality but he's a decent boxer.

Can someone change the title of this thread to Boxing discussion?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

A good card over here in the UK tonight with George Groves


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Just found out Nonito Donaire vs Jorge Arce is also today!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> Just found out Nonito Donaire vs Jorge Arce is also today!


I heard so much about Donaire but never seen any of his fights

George Groves beat Glen Johnson so that should be enough to retire Johnson again


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Ranked 7th or something in the P4P rankings. 30-1 record. Great fighter


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

NONITO DONAIRE WITH A KNOCKOUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

and heeeeeeeeeeeeeere we go! lets go molina!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Molina will still have a chance regardless what Khan is doing early on here.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

LOL first descent punch from Molina and Khan is wobbled. :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Khan 30-27 so BBC thinks

Molina nearly got him though


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Khan will win this but still, ain't near the quality of the Mayweathers of this world.

Molina descent fighter at best, no power whatsoever to hurt Khan.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Molina is cut up :S


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

God this is shit. No doubt a hand picked opponent for Khan sadly.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



TheF1BOB said:


> God this is shit. Just another hand picked opponent for Khan sadly.


Yeah it has to be that way really, make Khan look good and get him back in that title picture...where he will be shown up again


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Molina is showing absolutely nothing out there, just have some swings will ya jeez.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> Yeah it has to be that way really, make Khan look good and get him back in that title picture...where he will be shown up again


LOL so true. Garcia will murder Khan if they ever have a rematch imo.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Just stop the fight already, it's getting farcical right now.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

This is like putting Ryback up against Yoshi Tatsu :ambrose2


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

What a fucking farce that was. Khan did his usual showing off shit and Molina was just nothing.

Fucking depress now.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



TheF1BOB said:


> What a fucking farce that was. Match proved shit for Khan. Nothing new.
> 
> Fucking depress now.


Lets live in the hope he asks for Garcia and Garcia says yes and destroys Khan again in the ring!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

LOL Kahn talking about his gameplan and said Malina is a tough, tough fighter. fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Gosh you uys hate Khan.

Garcia has to fight Zab Judah first.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Khan "If I use my speed in the right way there's no one who can touch me in the world." :lmao :lmao

Fight Kell Brook then tough guy.



Posterizer said:


> Gosh you uys hate Khan.
> 
> Garcia has to fight Zab Judah first.


Nah, won't be a problem for him, Judahs way past it now.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



TheF1BOB said:


> Khan "If I use my speed in the right way there's no one who can touch me in the world." :lmao :lmao




what a deluded man

*@Posterizer* he's the kinda guy you have to hate because he talks it up way to much so when he gets knocked down a peg or two its funny


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Khan really embarrassing himself right now



> "If I was fighting Garcia today I would have knocked him out - that's the honest truth."





> "I'm ready for Danny Garcia. He was lucky, he caught me with a good shot. I'm ready to fight him anytime, anywhere, any place."


So because he defeats some hand picked average joe, he thinks he has the right to the call the shots again. fpalm

Mayweathers cocky but respects his opponents. Khan only respects himself sadly.

Deserves the hate. Cunt.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Yea he put up a good performance but the things he said after were quite ridiculous.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



TheF1BOB said:


> Khan really embarrassing himself right now


This sums up my Khan feelings


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*










George Groves needs to beat DeGale again so he can then fight for World Title, god knows why Degale is fighting at a bigger level then Groves


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Khan is a joke, he knew he'd proly get KTFO if he fought anyone who even punches back with that glass jaw of his so he picked a bum to try to look good but ended up looking more like a fool. It's boxers like him & promoters like Bob Arum that are killing boxing. Doesn't help that an American hasn't held a Heavyweight Champion since like the 1990s :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> Khan is a joke, he knew he'd proly get KTFO if he fought anyone who even punches back with that glass jaw of his so he picked a bum to try to look good but ended up looking more like a fool. It's boxers like him & promoters like Bob Arum that are killing boxing. Doesn't help that an American hasn't held a Heavyweight Champion since like the 1990s :no:


I like the look of David Price who's one of UK's best chances to defeat the Klitchkos


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



> Danny Garcia would fight Amir Khan again "if the money is right"
> 
> Amir Khan's rematch with Danny Garcia has moved a step closer after the American said it would happen if the "money is right".
> 
> ...


:ambrose2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> I like the look of David Price who's one of UK's best chances to defeat the Klitchkos


Eh he's a better choice than David Haye, who ended up looking like a bitch during his fight against a Klitchko :no:


Amir Khan is a dumb ass making comments like that. At least Mayweather backs up his comments by winning. :side:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> Eh he's a better choice than David Haye, who ended up looking like a bitch during his fight against a Klitchko :no:


Toegate! I remember him just making excuses after losing


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> Toegate! I remember him just making excuses after losing


Thats all he had excuses, yeah he thought he would win if his toe was better. Right even though he got shut out like every round :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Vitali is getting old and is retiring soon, hopefully they can fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Does everyone agree with ESPN's P4P list?

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/8575788/ranking-world-top-pound-pound-boxers


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

I disagree here's the top 5 boxers in the world.

1. Floyd
2. Sergio
3. Andre Ward
4. Manny
5. Juan Manuel


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Why the hell is Mayweather no. 1??? He hasn't fought in ages and only once this year??? Makes no sense, and JMM should be higher than Manny now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Well no one has been able to defeat him 43-0.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> I disagree here's the top 5 boxers in the world.
> 
> 1. Floyd
> 2. Sergio
> ...


I would switch 5 and 4 based on recent results but that list is pretty accurate to my thoughts, Floyd needs to fight again soon though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Andre Ward might fight Carl Froch again in rematch if he beats Pavlick while he will.

Floyd will probably fight May 5th that's his date


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

I hope Ward fights Froch again because that's another British boxer I can't stand, basically became GOAT because he beat Bute who had fought no one decent until Froch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Only british boxer I ever liked was Ricky Hatton


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> Only british boxer I ever liked was Ricky Hatton


Yeah he was good I was a little bit sad when he "returned" and kinda ruined a bit of his legacy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Yea was unfortunate, he woulda won if he fought till the end. But it's over for him, great career though.

I like David Price aswell


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> Yea was unfortunate, he woulda won if he fought till the end. But it's over for him, great career though.
> 
> I like David Price aswell


Yeah 3 losses and 2 of those to probably 2 of the greatest modern day boxers is not that bad


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> Yeah 3 losses and 2 of those to probably 2 of the greatest modern day boxers is not that bad


Yeah compared to some boxers going out there and losing left and right after a great career, like Erik Morales just stay retired buddy :no:


I've heard Mayweather may fight Canelo on Cinco De Mayo weekend. If true I feel sorry for Canelo, he basically just stands there and takes hits. Floyd will potshot him all night :gun:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Someones review of the Khan fight last night: 



> A horrible fight with a slower, smaller Molina losing every round and no punching power to turn the fight around. bouts like this are bad for boxing.


LOL


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> Yeah compared to some boxers going out there and losing left and right after a great career, like Erik Morales just stay retired buddy :no:
> 
> 
> I've heard Mayweather may fight Canelo on Cinco De Mayo weekend. If true I feel sorry for Canelo, he basically just stands there and takes hits. Floyd will potshot him all night :gun:


Canelo gonna have a hard time even touching Mayweather, he's way too slick for him, but should be a good fight. Will be 44-0 though


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



> Amir Khan fractured both his hands during his victory over tough Californian Carlos Molina.
> 
> The Bolton fighter got his career back on track with an impressive performance in Los Angeles, with Molina's corner pulling their man out at the end of the tenth round.
> 
> ...


Khan also won *WBC Silver Light Welterweight Title*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Khan's biggest liability is his glass jaw.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> Khan's biggest liability is his glass jaw.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

That one caught him at the back of the neck lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


>


Yeah won't get tired seeing that


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> Yeah won't get tired seeing that


Who would get tired of that, was hilarious. He tried going toe to toe with Garcia like he had Evander Holyfields chin and got KTFO instead :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

who is the GOAT boxer?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> who is the GOAT boxer?


That question is really impossible to answer because everyone has different styles and that usually makes a difference in many fights. However I'll put up a list in no particular order on who I believe should go in my top 5:

-*Muhammed Ali* (How could you not have him in any GOAT list)

-*Mike Tyson* (At least when he was in his prime before all that BS surrounding him in the late 90's)

-*Floyd Mayweather* (Not really a fan, but damn is he an amazing talent that backs up his shit talk, may take him off the list depending on who he faces or doesn't face this year)

-*Manny Pacquiao* (Can't have Floyd without having Pacman on this list. He's destroyed or beat pretty much everyone put in front of him for the past decade besides Marquez)

-*Felix Trinidad* (As a PR I just had to sneak in one of them, and I have Trinidad ahead of Cotto at this point in their careers. One of my favorite boxers, when Hopkins destroyed him in 2001 I was devastated) :cuss:


Missing quite a few I know, but I figured I put enough on my list for now would like to hear your thoughts


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Nice here's mine

1. Muhammed Ali - Fought and defeated everyone he faced in the golden era of heavyweight boxing, float like a butterfly sting like a bee.

2. Roy Jones Jr - Arguably the most gifted boxer ever, broke all the rules in the ring but could get away with it, skills are simply amazing. Should definitely have retired when he was out of his prime.

3. Sugar Ray Robinson - The man who literally created the term 'pound for pound'. Over 100 KO's.

4. Joe Louis - One of the greatest heavyweights of all time.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> 2. Roy Jones Jr - Arguably the most gifted boxer ever, broke all the rules in the ring but could get away with it, skills are simply amazing. Should definitely have retired when he was out of his prime.


Damn how could I forget Roy Jones, he was an amazing talent. I wish he had never gone up to heavyweight though that pretty much ruined his career when he went back down in weight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



> James DeGale gives up European crown in pursuit of world title
> 
> James DeGale has given up his European super-middleweight title as he turns his focus to winning a world title.
> 
> ...





> Kell Brook's postponed world title fight against Devon Alexander has been moved to 23 February.
> 
> The Sheffield fighter, 26, was due to take on Alexander for the IBF welterweight title on 19 January but an ankle injury suffered in training meant the fight had to be postponed.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Is it sad that I've heard literally nothing about Tim Bradley since he beat Pacquiao?


& Khan gonna avoid that fight like he avoided a rematch with Prescott


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> Is it sad that I've heard literally nothing about Tim Bradley since he beat Pacquiao?
> 
> 
> & Khan gonna avoid that fight like he avoided a rematch with Prescott


Probably because of the way he beat Manny


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> Probably because of the way he beat Manny



Thats true, but I heard somewhere he could have had a rematch with Peterson but he turned that down for whatever reason :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> Thats true, but I heard somewhere he could have had a rematch with Peterson but he turned that down for whatever reason :no:


Marquez apparently could be up next for Bradley according to a few news sites *shrugs* that could be interesting


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> Marquez apparently could be up next for Bradley according to a few news sites *shrugs* that could be interesting


Ugh Marquez gonna whup his ass :no:

And my god I heard Trinidad wants to fight De La Hoya on Cinco De Mayo weekend :ti


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

De La Hoya out of retirement? I wonder if he can still go, seem some epics with Golden Boy


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> De La Hoya out of retirement? I wonder if he can still go, seem some epics with Golden Boy


NO he hasn't actually come out of retirement its just Tito trying to make some money with this shit :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> Damn how could I forget Roy Jones, he was an amazing talent. I wish he had never gone up to heavyweight though that pretty much ruined his career when he went back down in weight.


Yea agree with you there. Although he does hold the distinction as only boxer ever to win a heavyweight title starting from middleweight. His skills pretty much got him there.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Lennox Lewis has gotta be up there.

Don't go by me though. I'm a fucking noob at boxing. I'm getting more and more into it now for whatever reason. At first, I found boxing extremely boring with two guys just throwing punches at each other, but after the Marquez/Pacquiao IV fight, I've been getting into it more.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



> A Purse Bid was held in the IBF Office today for the IBF Jr. Welterweight Championship mandatory defense between Champion Lamont Peterson and Kendall Holt. The was only one bidder. Gary Shaw Productions won with a bid of $50,000. The fight must take place within 90 days.





> David Price will box Tony Thompson at Liverpool’s Echo Arena on February 23rd ina 12 round international heavyweight contest. The two-time world title challenger represents the biggest professional test so far for the emerging British star. British and Commonwealth heavyweight champion Price (15-0) has had a magnificent 2012 winning his titles and knocking out all four opponents. It is a return to the 8,000 capacity venue where Price beat Audley Harrison inside a round two months ago. Price, 29, is now ranked 9th in world by the WBC and rapidly closing in on the heavyweight divisions big guns, Vitali and Wladimir Klitschko. Southpaw Thompson (36-3) brings a wealth of experience and has knocked out 24 of his opponents. Two of his defeats came against Wladimir Klitschko in world titles challenges. Back in July 2008 he lost in 11 rounds and earlier this year was beaten in six.
> 
> Price’s promoter Frank Maloney: “This is the right fight at the right time for David and one where a win will propel him even higher. Thompson still has ambition and I am certain that he will come to win and score a major upset.” Thompson is ranked 10th in the IBF world rankings.


.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

I want to see David Price beat Tyson Fury


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> I want to see David Price beat Tyson Fury


So do I! I loathe Tyson Fury with a passion...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> NO he hasn't actually come out of retirement its just Tito trying to make some money with this shit :no:


Both should stay retired


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> Both should stay retired


I agree with you there, they both need to stay away...




Punter said:


> Lennox Lewis has gotta be up there.
> 
> Don't go by me though. I'm a fucking noob at boxing. I'm getting more and more into it now for whatever reason. At first, I found boxing extremely boring with two guys just throwing punches at each other, but after the Marquez/Pacquiao IV fight, I've been getting into it more.


Yes your right about Lennox Lewis, he beat every challenger he fought including the ones he lost to. 

Oh and it's good your getting into boxing, now if you want great boxing fights watch the first 2 pacquiao/marquez matches & Pacmans first fight with Morales. Excellent fights.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Once you retire from boxing you really should stay that way, unless there's a bonafide massive match that you have a chance in winning don't taint your legacy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Not always, some people have comeback from retirement and won a world championship again e.g The Great George Foreman.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> Not always, some people have comeback from retirement and won a world championship again e.g The Great George Foreman.


Wasn't the guy he won the title from a bum? And people like Evander Holifield need to know when to call it quits. Him & Hopkins just don't know when their time is up.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Khan announced he's going to fight again in April


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> Wasn't the guy he won the title from a bum? And people like Evander Holifield need to know when to call it quits. Him & Hopkins just don't know when their time is up.


It was for a vacated title and he was 45.

Wtf? Is Holyfield not retired?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> It was for a vacated title and he was 45.
> 
> Wtf? Is Holyfield not retired?


Last I heard Holyfield is WBF Heavyweight Champion I think *shrugs*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> Wtf? Is Holyfield not retired?


Honestly I have no idea but I hope he is.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> Last I heard Holyfield is WBF Heavyweight Champion I think *shrugs*


Na he doesn't just checked. 

The Klitschko brothers hold all heavyweight major titles


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

oh yeah he was World Boxing Federation heavyweight champion but it seemed he must of dropped it


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

The heavyweight division is so dead, I like the Klitschko brothers but they are so boring to watch.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> The heavyweight division is so dead, I like the Klitschko brothers but they are so boring to watch.


I got to agree when they both retire and the titles get spread around again it will be good for the division. You just know when a match with them in it is on they will be winners...its because they are good don't get me wrong but I certainly don't buy the fight or even bother to watch.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> The heavyweight division is so dead, I like the Klitschko brothers but they are so boring to watch.


A fight between them in Germany would be huge, but like retards they don't want to fight each other... And it's not their problem nobody else is good enough to beat them...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> A fight between them in Germany would be huge, but like retards they don't want to fight each other... And it's not their problem nobody else is good enough to beat them...


Brother vs Brother would be one to certainly buy!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Na theu stated that they would never fight each other, cause of their mother.

I think Vitali would win


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> Na theu stated that they would never fight each other, cause of their mother.
> 
> I think Vitali would win


Yeah probably he always looked the tougher


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> Yeah probably he always looked the tougher


Yeah & I'll always remember his fight with Lennox Lewis was pretty crazy... That cut was brutal


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*










:|


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

OH my god, I had forgotten just how badly it looked, damn feel like throwing up now :|


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Yeah there are FAR worse on Google :|


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

He was actually winning that fight.

He' never been knocked down or lost a decision.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

*Nathan Cleverly will defend his WBO light-heavyweight title against Robin Krasniqi on 16 March.*



> No venue has yet been set but Cleverly's promoter, Frank Warren, has won the purse bid to stage the bout.
> 
> Cleverly would prefer it to be in Cardiff but the Welshman, 25, has said he would be willing to face Krasniqi in Germany, where the Kosovan is based.
> 
> ...


*Wladimir Klitschko's next opponent looks likely to be Russian heavyweight Alexander Povetkin.*



> Klitschko, 36, is WBA "super champion" and the governing body has enforced a rule meaning Povetkin, their "regular champion", must face the Ukrainian.
> The bout must take place before February 26, 18 months since Klitschko overcame David Haye in Hamburg.
> 
> "We are very excited that Povetkin will be Klitschko's next opponent," said Povetkin's promoter Kalle Sauerland.
> ...


*Martin Murray says he will be fighting the "best middleweight on the planet" when he faces Argentina's Sergio Martinez for the WBC title on 27 April.*



> But the 30-year-old from St Helens, who is unbeaten in 26 bouts, believes he can cause an upset in Buenos Aires.
> He told BBC Radio Merseyside: "He's very experienced and he's a very good fighter. He's won 50 and lost two.
> 
> "He's world class and I rate him very highly, but I know I can go over there and we know we can do him."
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Wladimir Klitschko will walk through that guy like he does with all his opponents.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> Wladimir Klitschko will walk through that guy like he does with all his opponents.


of course, goes without saying really...sad that we know whats going to come in his matches


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> of course, goes without saying really...sad that we know whats going to come in his matches


Him and his brother, my god when will we get a KO power contender that can actually do some damage? They fight bums n shit like Haye and talk alot of shit but don't do nothing when it counts :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> Him and his brother, my god when will we get a KO power contender that can actually do some damage? They fight bums n shit like Haye and talk alot of shit but don't do nothing when it counts :no:


Price is a serious contender I feel but I have a strange feeling when he's ready the brothers won't be around


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Wladimir still has a while so maybe hiim, but I want to see someone seriously challenge Vitali.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*






Man this is a good list of KO's from this year, damn number 2 might be the worst his head literally snapped back and he turned inside out 


Obviously 1 is the most high profile having Pacman face down on the canvas, I'm not sure when the next time we'll see a HOF boxer laid out like that :hmm:

What are your opinions on this list of KO's?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> Obviously 1 is the most high profile having Pacman face down on the canvas, I'm not sure when the next time we'll see a HOF boxer laid out like that :hmm:


next year when mayweather gets knocked out....LOL


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



vampyr said:


> next year when mayweather gets knocked out....LOL


I would fucking mark hard like :mark: :mark: :mark:

I was screaming holy shit when Marquez KO'd Pacquiao, it would be alot crazier if Floyd was knocked out


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Mayeather has one of the greatest defense of all time. It would take a miracle to knock him out cleanly like that. No one has even come close to beating him on points (except for Jose Luis Castillo and Oscar De La Hoya, both lost on split decision). SO KO Mayweather is close to impossible, he has also never been knocked to the ground


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Ah all true about floyd...

And good lord David Haye wants Vitali in the ring cause there are rumors he's gonna retire pretty soon. He said he's not interested in fighting Price or Fury, probably cause he's scared they'll beat him too :lmao


And oh god, Roy Jones wants to fight in March. Just retire already :no:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Roy Jones to fight again, against who?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



ho ho inc said:


> Roy Jones to fight again, against who?


I don't know but he said he wants to fight on March 2nd...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Jones vs Hopkins end of an era let's do it lol..


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

You guys are not fair to Povetkin. I'm not sure he is going to win against Wladimir. I pray the fight will happen. But you have to respect the russian heavyweight. He is undefeated, healthy KO %, has faced stiff competition throughout his career. Unlike Vitali and Wladimir who both has been cruising for many years. The Haye fight was probably the last time they faced a relevant opponent. 
Don't count Povetkin out. He is an olympic gold medalist, he has fought Byrd, one of the best cruiserweights (Huck), Chagaev...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

Roy Jones just in for the moneh!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



cablegeddon said:


> You guys are not fair to Povetkin. I'm not sure he is going to win against Wladimir. I pray the fight will happen. But you have to respect the russian heavyweight. He is undefeated, healthy KO %, has faced stiff competition throughout his career. Unlike Vitali and Wladimir who both has been cruising for many years. The Haye fight was probably the last time they faced a relevant opponent.
> Don't count Povetkin out. He is an olympic gold medalist, he has fought Byrd, one of the best cruiserweights (Huck), Chagaev...


Wladimir's last opponent was undefeated and he pummeled him.

Lol I don't think Roy jones is fighting for money he's gotten more than enough, it's his pride and his stubbornness.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> Wladimir's last opponent was undefeated and he pummeled him.


He was undefeated and had a reach advantage but he had no credentials whatsoever. 

Povetkin has two careers full of credd.

I'm not saying Povetkin will win but he was been the one and only realistic threat to the Klitschko brothers for years now and you guys don't get it.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Dragonballfan said:


> That question is really impossible to answer because everyone has different styles and that usually makes a difference in many fights. However I'll put up a list in no particular order on who I believe should go in my top 5:
> 
> -*Muhammed Ali* (How could you not have him in any GOAT list)
> 
> ...


How can you put Floyd on there but leave out Sugar Ray? :kiss


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

I would rather have a top 10

1.Ali
2.Tyson
3.Sugar Ray Leonard
4.Marvin Hagler
5.Manny Pacquaio
6.Floyd Mayweather
7.Oscar Del Hoya
8.Roy Jones
9.Bernard Hopkins
10.Felix Trindad

I didn't get to see too much of Chavez in his prime, but he could take the top 10 spot in my mind, even though my whole family as pro Felix...in his prime, we would lose our voices watching him fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



cablegeddon said:


> I'm not saying Povetkin will win but he was been the one and only realistic threat to the Klitschko brothers for years now and you guys don't get it.


I am looking forward to the fight now then!  a credible challenger for the HW division is always good!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Amazing_Cult said:


> How can you put Floyd on there but leave out Sugar Ray? :kiss


I knew I forgot another ATG, I was pretty tired when I made that list... :troll


Hopefully Povetkin actually gets a title shot soon


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Amazing_Cult said:


> How can you put Floyd on there but leave out Sugar Ray? :kiss


Robinson or Leonard?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> Robinson or Leonard?


Ray Robinson.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> Robinson or Leonard?


Shouldn't they both be on a ATG list anyway?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*

True True

Everybody should watch this.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Manny Pacquiao vs. Juan Manuel Marquez IV*



Posterizer said:


> True True
> 
> Everybody should watch this.


Who hasn't seen this fight? Their trilogy was incredible, I don't even know if I liked the 1st or 3rd one better thats how awesome they both are


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So is this, best fight of the year and it only went 3 rounds.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Today Golden Boy Promotions announced the signing of a promotional agreement with 2012 Olympic Bronze medalist for Great Britain Anthony Ogogo.* 



> “Anthony Ogogo has everything you look for in a boxer,” said Richard Schaefer, CEO of Golden Boy Promotions. “He can fight, he has style and charisma and he has amazing crossover potential. I have no doubt that Anthony has the skills in the ring and the personality outside of it to make him a global boxing star. We are proud to have him on our team and this is just the first step in our growing commitment to British boxing.” A date, venue and opponent for Ogogo’s professional debut will be announced shortly.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]WUgJdygEcA[/YOUTUBE]

Greatest fight of all time


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Heavyweight contender Manuel Charr has targeted David Haye in order to fast track a rematch with WBC heavyweight champion Vitali Klitschko. *



> “I will do whatever it takes to make this fight happen,” said Charr. “I can only hope that Vitali doesn’t retire. I heard that David Haye wants to fight him, too. Well, David, we both have the same goal – so let us find out in the ring who should have the right to challenge Klitschko. I am hereby officially challenging you for an elimination bout!”
> 
> Another chance to secure a title shot would be winning the WBC World Cup which is supposed to start in May. “The WBC is looking for eight contenders for the World Cup,” states Charr. “I am honored to be on the short list. The winner of the tournament will become the mandatory challenger for the world championship.” The only problem is the World Cup is scheduled for a whole year which means that Charr – in case he wins the tournament – would be world title challenger in 2014 when Vitali Klitschko will most probably be retired. But the “Diamond Boy” desperately wants to face Klitschko again to show the world that he can beat the best heavyweight fighter in the world. “That’s why I am calling out David Haye. I am not ducking anybody and only looking for the biggest challenge out there. David, if you’re reading this, come on and fight me! I’m ready and only waiting for you – let’s get it on!”


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If I was Vitali, I would fight the winner rather than just give Haye a shot.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

tbh I wouldn't give Haye anything but if he beats the challenger then feed him to Vitali


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Meh let Haye challenge Vitali, would finally let us know if he has what it takes... Besides he'll probably get his ass kicked anyway


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

anyone here box?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Haye would beat Vitali comfortably. He can't move anymore, not even close to what Wlad is at the minute.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Some good news, Looks like Canelo vs. Trout is gonna happen.


Been hearing good things about Mikey vs Salido. Can't wait for this fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Some good news, Looks like Canelo vs. Trout is gonna happen.
> 
> 
> Been hearing good things about Mikey vs Salido. Can't wait for this fight


It was originally Cotto vs Canelo, but since he lost it's been changed. If Canelo wins I think it's enough to call out Mayweather.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> It was originally Cotto vs Canelo, but since he lost it's been changed. If Canelo wins I think it's enough to call out Mayweather.


Canelo I think will just edge Trout but can't see a KO


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I didn't think Trout would beat Cotto but he did, I think he's quite underrated, both fighters have undefezted records, should be interesting.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> I didn't think Trout would beat Cotto but he did, I think he's quite underrated, both fighters have undefezted records, should be interesting.


It will be Canelo's biggest test though, if he gets through this as you said he has the stats to say give me Mayweather


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Whole of Mexico will be watching that one.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao Someone looks scared of this matchup


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No i think he just didn't say properly how he felt, because i feel Canelo can beat Trout


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> WBA super welterweight champion champ Austin “No Doubt” Trout was arrested on New Year’s Eve on suspicion of public intoxication following after a brawl at a fast food joint in El Paso, Texas. He was released several hours later after posting bail. According to the El Paso Times, Trout allegedly exhibited “slurred speech and unsteady balance.”
> 
> In an interview with Newschannel 9, Trout stated that he was not involved in the incident, wasn’t drunk, and expects the charges to be dropped.


whoops!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh man someone's celebrating his victory alittle too hard :lmao



> Austin Trout’s trainer says the junior middleweight titleholder should not have been arrested early on New Year’s Day in Texas for suspicion of public intoxication.
> 
> “Austin says he was not drinking," Louie Burke was quoted as telling El Paso television station KVIA ABC-7. “He went out to eat, and an argument started at the table next to him. [Austin] tried to break up the fight. He did break up the fight actually. He asked the police officer what he was getting arrested for. He said, ‘Can you please give me a breathalyzer test?’ And the police denied him one.”


This smells like BS...



> According to trainer/uncle Peter Fury, undefeated Tyson Fury (20-0, 14KOs) is ready to fight WBC king Vitali Klitschko in March - if Vitali (45-2, 41KOs) decides to continue his boxing career. The 41-year-old champion may retire to begin a career in politics. Fury is looking to snatch away the WBC shot from countryman David Haye, who spent the last year pursuing the shot at Vitali.


fpalm fpalm

However a Fury/Haye matchup looks intriguing :hmm:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Haye already said he has no interest in fighting Fury


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Haye already said he has no interest in fighting Fury


Don't blame him (Y)


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Why? Fury vs. Haye would be an interesting fight I think...



> Brazilian Aldimar Silva Santos will be the rival of former two time world champion Juan Manuel “Juanma” Lopez in his return to the ring on February 2, 2013, at the Ruben Rodriguez Coliseum in Bayamon, Puerto Rico, in a PR Best Boxing Promotions (PRBBP) presentation to be broadcasted on DIRECTV Pay Per View.


:hmm: Anyone heard of Silva? Is this a fight worth watching, I like Juanma alil bit but Salido pretty much derailed him


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyson Fury is rumoured to be entering Big Brother house tonight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Why? Fury vs. Haye would be an interesting fight I think...
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm: Anyone heard of Silva? Is this a fight worth watching, I like Juanma alil bit but Salido pretty much derailed him


Becausde David Haye is already semi-retired and will only come out to fight Vitali.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

My favorite Amir Khan fight, besides the one he lost to Garcia 






And with Vitali's retirement incoming decided to watch this fight again


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lennox would have lost that, but it was good to stop tyhe match


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> Lennox would have lost that, but it was good to stop tyhe match


Well... Either that or Vitali would have ended up like Margarito with his eye all fucked up from that cut


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Exactly, it qwas only like round 7, he wouldn't bhave lasted to 12


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Lennox was wise to retire rather then do the rematch


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Pacquiao retirement due to parkinson disease?, read it in a serious site here in mexico and plenty of sites have the news now, if its true and he will retire its a shame :/, hope he can control it and hope that if its true he retires for his family


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^WHAT? WHERE??


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> ^WHAT? WHERE??


There's a rumor going around that pacquiao has parkinsons.... If it is true he better retire right now.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> ^WHAT? WHERE??


I saw it in ESPN mexico, philipines press, says that in interviews and appeareance of pac-man, they've noticed early signs of parkinson disease, not confirmed, suppose it was noticed by a medic, but still isnt confirmed, but the info is in the table hope its not parkinson


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

kimino said:


> I saw it in ESPN mexico, philipines press, says that in interviews and appeareance of pac-man, they've noticed early signs of parkinson disease, not confirmed, suppose it was noticed by a medic, but still isnt confirmed, but the info is in the table hope its not parkinson


I won't believe it yet, how can u confirm it from one interview. Just cause his hand or wrist was moving around abit doesn't mean anything. Sounds like the Phillipinos are making up excuses as to why he got KTFO by Marquez :no:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> I won't believe it yet, how can u confirm it from one interview. Just cause his hand or wrist was moving around abit doesn't mean anything. Sounds like the Phillipinos are making up excuses as to why he got KTFO by Marquez :no:


Manny is one of the biggest legends in this boxing era, dont think its going that way, maybe they're worrying over nothing but if its detected early stages, l-dopa can do wonders to control it, either way is a notice i will follow closely, still hoping is not parkinson, want a V fight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I havent read or heard anything so I am not believing it.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> I havent read or heard anything so I am not believing it.


http://espndeportes.espn.go.com/news/story?id=1693218&s=box&type=column

i've read it here, the "rumor" maybe not a rumor but the information of the possible parkinson disease is true, in ESPN they say that a neurologist(espn info said is a good one, president of the asociation of privates hospitals in philippines)watched early signs of a possible parkinson disease, its not confirmed but its a notice thats going around since some hours ago, again hope that its nothing, just the paranoia of a neurologist.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Styles make fights, the fact that Manny lost to Marquez doesn't mean he couldn't beat Floyd. HOWEVER I have said this for a very long time Floyd would school Pacquaio.The only fighter with a realistic chance of beating Floyd would be Sergio Martinez. That would be a 50-50 fight because Martinez's style (lateral and constant movement on the outside before attacking from unusual angles) could pose Floyd real problems. He's faster on his feet & also a bigger hitter. No one else comes close to Floyd﻿


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Da fucks up with Fury? He's calling out everyone and their mama like the UFC Champion Velazquez :lmao

Looks to be a good 2013 with decent matchups coming


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol Fury is a fool


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:side: :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He has a point, he hasn't faced a top 154 pound fighter. SO Austin Trout will be his biggest challenge


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Been hearing rumors Fury & Price gonna fight soon 

Who you guys got if true? I'm going with Fury


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Really? I'm going Price


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Hyped for this fight saturday. Can't wait expecting a good one 

After underestimating him twice against Lopez I'm gonna go for Salido this time.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Same here


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Probably gonna check this fight out. Haven't seen a fight in a while. The one dudes undefeated that's all I know.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Winner should fight Donaire


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Garcia beat his ass, wasn't expecting that. His trainer is a beast had him ready for everything Salido threw at him. Garcia vs. Donaire soon hopefully


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That would be good to watch


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sturm seems to be done now, used to be dominant force...now not so much


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought Anthony Mundine was robbed in the fight against Geale


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anybody watching Sonny Bill Williams fight? lol


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Is he fighting Botha? haha


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

When does the fight start? I'm going to try and stream it at work, I work with a guy from S.A.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea and Williams won, it was suppose to go 12 rounds but stoped at 10?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

SBW was out on his feet too and I think in 2 more rounds he would have been flat on his back.

Complete farce!

Who was the other ex-rugby player on the undercard? How'd he get on?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Quade Cooper won first round, not an ex player, he still plays


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

R.Scorpio said:


> Quade Cooper won first round, not an ex player, he still plays


Oooh, fair play to him. Cheers


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi guys will any you be watching Froch/Kessler II May 25th? I can't wait for it personally


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I wanted to see a Froch/Ward II


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Posterizer said:


> I wanted to see a Froch/Ward II


I think there's a chance the winner of Froch/Kessler II might get another shot at Ward, hopefully it'd be Froch (big fan of him) but for now I'm pumped for Froch/Kessler


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Same here, May 15th is a long way away though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

6 fights i 30 months


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> 6 fights i 30 months


Not watching but that is the budget for Fedor/Strikeforce going right into Mayweather's pocket right?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's a money deal of course


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Hayden Panettiere and Wladimir Klitschko are 'secretly engaged'


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fucking HBO is stupid as hell, every boxer is going to Showtime because they can earn more per fight on their contracts... Looks like HBO is done with boxing :sad:

And I'm looking forward to Canelo vs. Trout. I think Trout has a shot at beating him, but he better make it look good cause the fix will probably be in :side:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> And I'm looking forward to Canelo vs. Trout. I think Trout has a shot at beating him, but he better make it look good cause the fix will probably be in :side:


Yeah I think Trout will do Canelo

I am looking forward to seeing Froch vs Kessler as well


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Former WBA/IBF 140-pound king Amir Khan is eagerly looking ahead to the planned mini-tournament Golden Boy have planned for the light-welterweights. Khan, speaking with Sky Sports’ new Toe To Toe podcast, spoke of the in-the-works five man tourney and the fact that, by year’s end, the 140-pound division will have a recognised number-one champion.
> 
> Khan, who faces former lightweight champ Julio Diaz on April 27th, says he is set to watch Danny Garcia-Zab Judah unfold (also on April 27th), then Lamont Peterson-Lucas Matthysse on May 18th, with the two winners to then meet at a date TBA, with the winner of that fight to then face Khan himself by the end of 2013.
> 
> ...


http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/ami...is-looking-ahead-to-golden-boy-tourney-181975


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shit just realize that's today, let's see what happens.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> Hayden Panettiere and Wladimir Klitschko are 'secretly engaged'


I thought they broke up....Wladimir lucky guy


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *Unable to land a fight with WBC heavyweight champion Vitali Klitschko, former WBA heavyweight titlist David Haye announced today in London that that he will fight on June 29 fight at the Manchester Arena in Manchester, England.* Haye said he wants to fight twice this year to make himself mandatory challenger and force a fight with one of the Klitschkos. Five opponents are being considered and manager Adam Booth will announce the name “in the near future.”
> 
> Earlier this week Vitali Klitschko told BBC Ukraine that Haye turned down a fight with him last year and now he must wait. “Last September I gave a proposal to David Haye to fight me in Moscow,” said Klitschko. “David Haye had a contract and didn’t want to do that and instead of fighting me he fought Chisora. How long [should] I have to wait for David Haye? I gave him a proposal and he didn’t take it.” Booth complains that the Klitschko camp ignored his emails.


---



> *Former Gold medalist Olympian Audley Harrison (31-6, 23 KOs) confirmed to fightnews that he will indeed fight unbeaten Deontay Wilder (27-0, 27 KOs).* Harrison is currently training at the New York City Boxing Club in Canoga Park, California. The gym’s owner is Phil Paolina who is training Harrison in preparation for his upcoming bout with Wilder. Paolina also trained Harrison prior to his winning his second Prizefighter event last month. “I will fight Wilder on April 27th on the undercard of Amir Khan vs Julio Diaz in the UK. I will train here for a few more weeks with Phil before heading off to the UK. Training is going really good and I will be ready. It’s up to Wilder to show he has the goods,” said Harrison.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lol wasn't Haye supposed to retire this year? Riiiiight.....


Damn Robert Guerrero arrested at the airport for bringing a gun what a dumbass :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Queens District Attorney Richard A. Brown today announced that current WBC welterweight champion Robert Guerrero has been arrested at John F. Kennedy International Airport and charged with illegally traveling with an unloaded pistol and three unloaded high capacity bullet magazines. The weapon and 15-bullet clips were discovered during a routine pre-flight check-in this morning.
> 
> District Attorney Brown said, “I hope that Mr. Guerrero fights better than he thinks. For anyone who hasn’t gotten the message, let me be crystal clear. You cannot bring an unlicensed weapon – loaded or unloaded – into this county or this city. And if you do you will be arrested and face felony charges.”


Apparently could face 4 years inside :|


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SO he is still going to fight right??

What an idiot for bringing guns


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> SO he is still going to fight right??
> 
> What an idiot for bringing guns


I haven't seen anything to say otherwise, Mayweather had a stay didn't he maybe he will..doubt it though :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's shit if the fight is called off.

Btw glad that Haye is returning to the ring.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

There's no way the fights getting called off. Money talks people ositivity


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's dam true, I think, he's going to fight then go to jail, ike Mayweather did


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> There's no way the fights getting called off. Money talks people ositivity


true money makes the world go round


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tonight!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TOny Bellew to win


----------



## Hall_Of_Henry (Mar 24, 2013)

You guys saw the Rios-Alvarado 2 match?

What a fight, I knew Alvarado could do it!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> TOny Bellew to win


A draw :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> More than 31,000 tickets have been sold for Alvarez-Trout in San Antonio. Promoters are looking to add room at the Alamodome


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> A draw :no:


Fuck that. Get a rematch.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Fuck that. Get a rematch.


hopefully there will be one


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Can't wait for Alvarez Rios III. If the first two are anything to go by it will be a classic as well (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> “You can’t put the Klitschkos in the same category as me,” proclaimed unbeaten heavyweight contender Tyson Fury (20-0, 14 KOs) from his Canadian training camp at Casino Lac-Leamy in Gatineau, Quebec. “Nobody outside of the Ukraine and Germany care anything about them. They fought a few times in America. Wladimir fought a real stinker in Madison Square Garden.”
> 
> The 6’9 Fury will face two-time world champion Steve “USS” Cunningham (25-5, 12 KOs) on NBC in a Saturday afternoon fight at The Theater at Madison Square Garden in New York City.
> 
> “Cunningham is a good boxer and world champion who fought in different countries,” Fury added. “He’s a small heavyweight who will come in with a good game plan and strategy. I anticipate him running but, sooner or later, I will catch him and knock him out. If he runs, I hope the fans boo him out of the arena. He’s going to have to fight me. I’m coming to fight and put on a show.”


LOL Fury is a chump who faces chumps


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


>


:yes :yes

Thousands of mexicans are gonna be disappointed that night :jay2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Promoter Frank Warren has announced yet another addition to his April 20th show set for Wembley. Headed by Nathan Cleverly Vs. Robin Krasninqi for the WBO 175-pound title, the show will also feature former WBO featherweight champ Scot Harrison against unbeaten Liam Walsh for the WBO European lightweight belt. And, as has just been announced, light-heavyweights Ovil McKenzie and former WBO cruiserweight boss Enzo Maccarinelli will meet in a rematch of their controversial November 2012 contest.
> 
> Back last year, former “Prizefighter” winner and current Commonwealth champ McKenzie, (21-11, 10 KOs) stopped Maccarinelli in the 2nd-round, as referee Ian John-Lewis deemed Maccarinelli to be defenceless in a corner and shipping blows. Immediately, boos rang out and his call was judged a badly premature one. Now the two have the chance to settle things once and for all.
> 
> ...


--



> David Haye’s next heavyweight opponent will be announced mid-April, according to the Londoner’s trainer and manager Adam Booth. Last week Haye announced his highly-anticipated return to the ring, following a brief hiatus, and highlighted a date of June 29 in Manchester as the beginning of this next chapter. All that was left to be announced was the name of the man handed the job of opposing him in front of 20,000 expectant fight fans at the Manchester Arena. That will soon come, though, Booth assures. And, as trainer and fighter ventured abroad to begin the first phase of training camp, they were hopeful of some definitive answers on their return.
> 
> “I’m hoping that in two weeks we’ll be able to do a second press conference and announce the opponent,” said Booth. “I’m confident that I’ve got the guy. Obviously I’m not going to say anything, but while David and I are away the paperwork will go across. When we get back we’ve still got eleven weeks until the fight. How many times do you see opponents named that early?”


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

is it true that pro boxing right now is on its last leg?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

nevereveragainu said:


> is it true that pro boxing right now is on its last leg?


I would say MMA is more popular now and its not as big as it was back in the Tyson/Holyfield era which is where I began watching but there are some fights like Mayweather where the buzz and money is still there and Box Office


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mayweeather fights are still breaking records, so it is still relevant


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Heavyweight boxing has taken such a hit it's not even funny. If you're a lighter weight fan you should still be somewhat pleased, but even that has changed a lot. Pro boxing needs heavyweights. Great ones, like the many we've seen over the prior decades.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Heavyweight Boxing is dead lol ,only fight that would be even remotely appealing is Haye vs Vitali


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Which is why I say we need some good heavyweights to see boxing as a whole rise again, until then, boxing will stay on the downward spiral it's been since the days of good heavyweights. NEvereveragain asked. Assume he's been in the dark since the days of Tyson vs Lewis.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The bigger issues with boxing are the lack of stars coming through and the current format isn't designed to create stars either. There's too many fucking titles, too many world titles, multiple titles across multiple divisions. They've lost their prestige. Even when people buy Mayweather fights, they couldn't care less about what titles are on the line, most of them probably wouldn't even know.

Unlike the UFC where there's clear set out divisions, clear champions in the divisions and clear top contenders - The title fights compel you to watch, there's no debate over who's the guy in the division.

The Heavyweight division has fallen victim to this more than any other. The fact that there's 3 titles actually allows the Klitchko's to hold a monopoly over the division, and kills any small chance there ever was of the two fighting. I mean why would they? They have all the titles shared amongst themselves, it's fucking ridiculous.

On top of this, you have the political bullshit, the corruption which still very much exists and the emergence of other combat sports as competitors, these are fuelling the decline of boxing. It will never be wiped out, but it will probably take the retirement of their big draws before anything's actually done about it. I'm hoping it will end in a breakaway company ala UFC, although anything like that is a long way away.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I also think a major downfall, for American boxing at least, is the stupidity that has controlled the U.S. Olympic Amateur team [and just Olympic boxing in overall] for about two decades. The Olympics used to be a springboard... now it's just a straight up joke.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Manny Pacquiao could face Juan Manuel Marquez in September*



> Former seven-weight world champion Manny Pacquiao plans to fight again in September, but not in the United States because of tax reasons.
> 
> A spokesperson for the boxer said negotiations are ongoing for a rematch with Juan Manuel Marquez, who knocked out Pacquiao in December.
> 
> ...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck sake.

Is Vince booking this shit?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Fuck sake.
> 
> Is Vince booking this shit?


I know like we need another in the series, in my eyes its done


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Fuck sake.
> 
> Is Vince booking this shit?


Can you imagine if this fight happens in the phillipines? Would be pretty nuts seeing how the crowd reacts, hopefully they react to Marquez the same way the ECW fans reacted to Cena at ONS 06


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> The WBC, which had indefinitely suspended former world champion Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. after he tested positive for marijuana following his loss to Sergio Martínez last September, has announced it will lift all sanctions in place against Chavez Jr. and support a Martinez-Chavez Jr. rematch. Junior will now be put back in the WBC rankings and eligible to compete in any available WBC title fight.


---



> Middleweight kingpin Sergio “Maravilla” Martinez (50-2-2, 28KO’s) and England’s undefeated interim WBA middleweight champion Martin Murray (25-0-1, 11KO’s) were both well under the 30-day weight limit for their upcoming WBC middleweight championship bout on April 27 in Martinez’ home country of Argentina. Martinez-Murray, taking place at the country’s famed 50,000-seat Club Atlético Vélez Sarsfield, in Buenos Aires, Distrito Federal, Argentina, will be shown live on HBO World Championship Boxing®, beginning at 8:30 p.m. ET/PT.
> 
> Both Martinez and Murray were already in tremendous shape, weighing in at exactly 170 lbs. each, just 10 lbs. above the middleweight limit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't see Sergio losing this fight, definitely not in front of his home crowd.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> Don't see Sergio losing this fight, definitely not in front of his home crowd.


Me neither, is he actually 100% though, I guess his injuries from the JCC fight weren't too bad.

Don't tell me he's getting a rematch with Sergio without fighting anybody... Are u fucking serious fpalm


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not that big of a boxing fan, but for some reason, I'm into Saul Alvarez vs. Austin Trout. The whole undefeated vs. undefeated thing on top of the way it's being promoted (despite me not even being a big boxing follower) gets me excited. Doesn't the co-main also feature two undefeated boxers for a title?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Punter said:


> I'm not that big of a boxing fan, but for some reason, I'm into Saul Alvarez vs. Austin Trout. The whole undefeated vs. undefeated thing on top of the way it's being promoted (despite me not even being a big boxing follower) gets me excited. Doesn't the co-main also feature two undefeated boxers for a title?


I got respect for Trout after he beat up my man Cotto and I despise Canelo cause he didn't earn all that fame he's riding high off all the hype on him. I hope Trout beats his ass and KO's him.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> I got respect for Trout after he beat up my man Cotto and I despise Canelo cause he didn't earn all that fame he's riding high off all the hype on him. I hope Trout beats his ass and KO's him.


but if he beats Trout he would of earnt it, I feel Canelo has fought bums and washed up stars to get that great record so I hope Trout makes him work.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> but if he beats Trout he would of earnt it, I feel Canelo has fought bums and washed up stars to get that great record so I hope Trout makes him work.


Yeah unless there's bs like what happened with Bradley & Pacquiao. Though to be fair Bradly gained some respect back with that war he had like a month ago. (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm leaning torwards Trout, but this could be the big breakthrough for Canelo if wins.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Alvarez Open Workout*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fight is only two weeks away now, really excited.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

WAT



> In surprising news, *Britain’s Amir Khan has been elevated to the number-two position in the welterweight ratings of the WBC; this despite the fact that the former WBA/IBF 140-pound king has never fought at 147-pounds*.
> 
> This move by the WBC has led to widespread speculation that Khan may face unbeaten superstar and reigning WBC welterweight champion Floyd Mayweather Junior. For a long time now, “King Khan” has been speaking about his hopes of one day facing, and defeating, “Money,” while Mayweather himself has often spoken of his desire to take a fight in the U.K. This scenario may seem highly unlikely, but who knows?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> WAT


Damn I miss the old days, when you actually had to *WIN* before getting a big fight. :angry:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Khan would be a sparring partner for Mayweather. Mayweather is in another league


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *Legend and former multi-weight ruler James Toney says he “has the fire back*,” ahead of his upcoming (April 28th) Australian adventure with unbeaten giant Lucas “Big Daddy” Browne. Toney is 44-years-old now, and he has not fought since stopping a tough but overmatched Bobby Gunn a year ago.
> 
> Yet despite this, and the despite fact that “Lights Out” has not beaten a ranked heavyweight since his 2008 points win over Fres Oquendo, Toney feels he is not only back to his best, but that he is the best heavyweight out there. A big win over 33-year-old Browne, 15-0(14) will, Toney insists, lead to a fight with either *“one of the Bitschko Sisters, or David Gaye.”*


---



> A rematch and WBC world title eliminator between light heavyweights Tony Bellew and Isaac Chilemba has been added to the May 25 undercard for Carl Froch vs. Mikkel Kessler II at the O2 Arena in London on Saturday May 25. Promoter Eddie Hearn confirmed today. Bellew-Chilemba I ended in a draw.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Toney has no chance.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Why the hell is James Toney Still boxing??? :argh:


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

vampyr said:


> WAT


Amir can't hang with May, he needs to concentrate of avenging his defeat to Swift, he is technically superior to Danny, but he has a glass chin, Roach did all he could do, and now Hunter is showing him how to box more clever and protect himself, but you can't do ANYTHING about that chin.
Danny one punch Garcia will have him back on his ass if he gets an opening LOL


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

this could be a slobber knocker!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> On Tuesday in Mexico City, the official kickoff press conference for the bout between former three-division world champion and future Hall of Famer Sugar Shane Mosley (46-8-1, 39 KOs) and Mexican warrior Pablo Cesar Cano (25-2-1, 19 KOs). They will collide May 18 in a ten round welterweight bout at the Grand Oasis in Cancun, Quintana Roo, Mexico. The event is presented by Golden Boy Promotions along with Cancun Boxing and will be broadcast live in the USA by FOX Sports and in Mexico by Televisa.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> this could be a slobber knocker!


Can't wait, Come one Donaire!


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Posterizer said:


> Can't wait, Come one Donaire!


Sadly, he won't stand a chance.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol really?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Remember when David Haye taunted, even seriously insulted, the Klitschkos by having T-shirts made up with the striking image of Haye holding aloft the severed heads of the two brothers? Well, Haye has been given a taste of his own medicine by Manuel Charr.
> 
> 28-year-old Charr is hoping to land the role of opponent for Haye’s June 29th ring return set for Manchester, and to heat things up, “Diamond Boy” has released a graphic image of himself holding Haye’s severed head, with the caption: Not my Toe!” written underneath. The image, which also has emblazoned on it: ‘Saturday, June 29th, Manchester Arena, Manchester, England,’ has been put up on Charr’s Twitter page.
> 
> So far, there has been no public response by Haye, but who knows, the former cruiserweight and WBA heavyweight king might just bite and sign to face Charr, 23-1(13) in June? Right now, most web sites seem to feel Charr – who has lost only to WBC ruler Vitali Klitschko, via a cut eye – is the favourite to land the fight.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

My god first Zab Judah, then Roy Jones now Mosley, why the fuck won't these guys just retire already fpalm


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Things heated up into a shouting match during the Wednesday press conference to announce that WBC light heavyweight champion “Bad” Chad Dawson (31-2, 17 KOs) will face Adonis “Superman” Stevenson (20-1, 17 KOs) on June 8 on HBO Championship Boxing from the famed Bell Centre in Montreal.
> 
> *“I want to win by KO and I will win by knockout,”* Stevenson vowed.
> 
> Dawson responded, *“Who are you? Nobody knows you. I had to Google you, man. You’re lucky to be getting the opportunity….grown-ups don’t have mohawks. My three-year-old son has a mohawk.”*


---



> *Light heavyweight titleholder Bernard Hopkins will continue his storied career at age 48 by facing mandatory challenger Karo Murat of Germany this summer, Golden Boy Promotions chief executive Richard Schaefer told ESPN.com on Wednesday.*
> 
> "History is marching on," Schaefer said. "Bernard is up for the challenge. Karo Murat is 29, young enough to be Bernard's son. He's a good fighter and he has been waiting for this kind of opportunity."
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> My god first Zab Judah, then Roy Jones now Mosley, why the fuck won't these guys just retire already fpalm


Roy Jones Je is retired now isn't he?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> Roy Jones Je is retired now isn't he?


I thought he still wanted to box... If he is thank god if not :StephenA


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

doesn't look like it


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Well it looks like he is...



> *The prospect of veterans and former world champions Roy Jones Jr and Steve Collins fighting appears to have moved a step closer.
> 
> Collins, 48, says he has been granted permission to box again after more than 15 years away from the ring.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Well it looks like he is...


fpalm :StephenA


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*WBC vacates super middleweight title; Andre Ward designated to emeritus champion status* << wtf another new championship created?



> WBC Statement: Andre Ward is one of the most dominant champions of today and is a true ambassador of the sport of boxing and an example to the youth of the world.
> 
> Very unfortunattely Andre has sustained injuries that have left him out of the ring for long periods of time, first as he sustained a broken hand after conquering the WBC championship vs Carl Froch on December 2011 which kept him out of the ring until September 2012 when he defeated WBC light heavyweight champion Chad Dawson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fighting a 48 year old who hasn't stepped in a ring in 15 years. WTF ROy


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*A source indicates to Fightnews.com that the possibility of Marquez-Pacquiao V in September remains, most likely taking place in Singapore (at the Marina Bay Sands) or Macao (at the Venetian).* By fighting in Asia, both fighters would pay significantly less tax than in the United States. A big issue to address is the time of the live telecast due to the time difference between North America and Asia. The recent Zou Shiming card on HBO2 aired on a delayed basis at 2PM ET/PT in the United States. A card airing during normal USA PPV mega-event hours would have begin at 9AM China time.

In any event, it appears that Pacquiao’s next fight is centered on either Juan Manuel Marquez or Timothy Bradley, although Marquez has been talking about fighting Bradley himself.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Marquez vs Bradley, winner fights Pacman


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> Marquez vs Bradley, winner fights Pacman


Why the hell should they fight for the right to face that loser??? if anything it should be pacman fighting someone for the right to face one or both of them :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well he is still the biggest draw, Pacman has too much pride. Bob Arum is his boss and you think hes gonna make him fight some random guy that isn't going to bring him money?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *In a highly anticipated super bantamweight unification clash, WBA champion Guillermo Rigondeaux (12-0, 8 KOs) scored a one-sided twelve round unanimous decision to take the belt of WBO champion Nonito Donaire (31-2, 20 KOs) on Saturday night at the Radio City Music Hall in New York City.*
> 
> Good start for southpaw two-time Olympic gold medalist Rigondeaux, who landed hard shots while avoiding most of Donaire’s bombs. The fight evolved into a tactical contest with Rigondeaux dictating the action. Donaire was unable to solve Rigondeaux’s style until he dropped the Cuban star with a left hook in round ten. That was pretty much Donaire’s only moment in the fight. Rigondeaux recovered well, however, and was back in command after that, teeing off on Donaire in the twelfth. Scores were 114-113, 115-112, 116-111.


Surprising result


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Surprising result


Damn i'm shocked at that :shocked:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck! Donaire hardly got any chances, need to watch more of this new kid


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn he got whupped bad, look at his face :bosh

:lmao he was talking about getting thumbed in the eye and shit, gtfo with that crap...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Big week for boxing next week


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> Big week for boxing next week


Yes I am excited for the Canelo/Trout fight. A person on youtube called Gorilla Productions makes great promos for the big fights this one got me hyped :mark: :mark:







By the way any other major fights taking place next week? I've really only heard news on this one.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

PUMPED COME ON CANELO


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Horrendous fight last night, if you want to call it that, on Donaire's part. Rigo did what he had to do to win. He at least mixed in a few flurries. Donaire looked disinterested and barely threw his hands all night. Meh. At least now Rigo is the man, let's see if he can run with it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Back to the drawing board for Donaire


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I never realised but Rigo has barely had 15 odd fights and already a World Champion, crazy progression there

I can't wait for next weekend!


----------



## .[D]ark [K]night (Apr 16, 2013)

Donaire sucks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's good man, just fought someone who was better that day


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Donaire needs to go speak with Angel 'memo' heredia


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao at Rigo saying he's a future HOF already, way too early son!!!!






:mark: :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I seriously can't wait for this weekend, going to be off the hook!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT,

been thinknig about getting tickets to a fight sometime this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

watch this guys


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

^^They picked Trout to win by Decision???^^

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I can see Trout winning, he's used to hostile crowds as well, he beat Canelo's brother in his home town.

--

WBO world championship light heavyweight title clash between champion Nathan Cleverly and mandatory challenger Robin Krasniqi this weekend as well


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's unlikely we will see a knockout


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> It's unlikely we will see a knockout


Yeah its going distance


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Yeah its going distance


Trout gonna try to box around Canelo and Canelo's gonna be eating all those punches trying to go for the KO just cause he can take them :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

In a series of Tweets, Denver sportscaster Vic Lombardi informed on the latest Pacquiao-Alvarado news:



> *“In other news, just got word Denver’s own @MileHighMike303 has agreed to fight Manny Pacquaio in October!!!!!!* Alvarado and his manager Henry Delgado are flying out to negotiate a contract tomorrow. Alvarado-Pacquaio in October. I asked Delgado about Alvarado-Rios III. He said that can wait. This is Manny Freaking Pacquaio. According to Delgado, the fight is happening. They just need to negotiate money now. That’s straight from Alvarado’s manager.”


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Holy fuck that should be a great fight, took that shit right from Marquez :mark: :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

WBC champ Saul “Canelo” Alvarez and WBA champ Austin Trout faced off today at the San Antonio Marriott Rivercenter during their final press conference for Saturday’s WBC/WBA super welterweight unificationn fight at the Alamodome.



> *Canelo Alvarez:* “I just want to prove that I’m the best and I’m ready!”
> 
> *Austin Trout:* “I am the best fighter at 154 lbs and have no doubt I’ll come out with my hands raised.”
> 
> ...


Marquez-Bradley on September 14



> The scuttlebutt at today’s Terrezas-Mijares press conference in Mexico City is that four-time world champion Juan Manuel Marquez will face current WBO welterweight champion Timothy Bradley on September 14 at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas at an event promoted by Top Rank. Marquez will try to win a world championship in a fifth weight category. Word is this fight will be officially announced shortly.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Marquez-Bradley on September 14 YES!!!!!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Tyson Fury: Klitschko brothers won't take a risk against me
> 
> Tyson Fury believes a heavyweight world title bout against either of the Klitschko brothers is unlikely.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/22214897


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> Marquez-Bradley on September 14 YES!!!!!


Hell yes, now we see if Bradley really deserves the belt :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ONE MORE DAY


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> ONE MORE DAY







:mark: :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I CAN'T FREAKING WAIT!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Whole of mexico will be watching


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *Tyson Fury:* I’m in the elite level. Top of the heavyweight division. I’m looking to fight Wladimir Klitschko next time and knocking him out as well. There’s nobody that can beat me. I don’t have to trash talk anymore. I’ve done all the talking. As Steve said he’s trained really hard, which I hope he has, he’s got a great trainer, he going to get some great advice, but you know what? We have leagues for reasons. And I’m leagues above this guy and I’m going to show you that tomorrow….if Steve Cunningham can beat me I will retire tomorrow evening or whenever it is. There’s no losing. This man cannot beat Tyson Fury. Ten men like him could not beat Tyson Fury!
> 
> *Steve Cunningham:* By talking that trash, that just makes me go back in the gym and work harder. I wanted to beat this guy before, but now I really want to beat him. I want to make a statement so you’re going to see the best Steve USS Cunningham tomorrow.


---












> Austin Trout 153.25 vs. Saul Alvarez 153.5
> (WBC/WBA super welter unification)
> 
> Omar Figueroa 134.5 vs. Abner Cotto 133.5
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gonna watch this with the boys tomorrow, cheering for Canelo


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I will try and catch it live


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:avit::avit::avit::avit:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fury fight was class, guy's an absolute maniac, an idiot but he's a beast. Twice he's got up from huge shots to win.

So pumped for this fight tonight, fancy Trout, not actually sure why Saul is the favourite.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Didn't even realize Tyson had a fight, that a pretty impressive comeback.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyson Fury annoys me but yeah kudos to the guy!, Not long now folks!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fighters making their entrance


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Did anyone notice the old man sluring his words during the Mexico national anthem, might of been drinking hmm..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Canelo wins that 2nd round.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Trout almost did the chicken dance like judah did for a second there...











Those scores were bullshit by the way, even if Canelo won it should have been much closer not no 118 score holy fuck fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea the fight was a lot closer, just goes to show this sport is full of corruption


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Didnt see the fight but read the scorecard...either Canelo hammered Trout or their trying to make Canelo the next big thing in boxing


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Canelo defiantly did not hammer Trout, he won yes, but it way way closer than the judges scorecards. Fucking lazy bastards.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

So technically Canelo is now king, he wants Mayweather I say LETS GET IT ON!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> Canelo defiantly did not hammer Trout, he won yes, but it way way closer than the judges scorecards. Fucking lazy bastards.


Exactly, The announcers were even blasting the judges during the fight that's how bad the scoring was. I actually think Trout might have edged Canelo but of course he will never get a decision in Texas what the hell was i thinking fpalm


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Was reading that Tyson fury wants klitschko for a title fight, don't think he's ready for that


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

kendoo said:


> Was reading that Tyson fury wants klitschko for a title fight, don't think he's ready for that


I agree, he got knocked down quite easily by a Cruiserweight which makes me think he'll be knocked into next year by either brother


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

vampyr said:


> I agree, he got knocked down quite easily by a Cruiserweight which makes me think he'll be knocked into next year by either brother


Totally agree, if he fights any of them next his career is going to be short lived, he's been knocked down a few times from fighters that were hand picked for him to whoop


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> So technically Canelo is now king, he wants Mayweather I say LETS GET IT ON!


After he beats Robert Guerrero, set up this super fight, Canelo would need to drop down weight class though


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> After he beats Robert Guerrero, set up this super fight, Canelo would need to drop down weight class though


Shouldn't Canelo instead of dropping weight instead try to go after Sergio Martinez? Unless Floyd goes back up to 154 or whatever weight he was against Cotto


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Shouldn't Canelo instead of dropping weight instead *try to go after Sergio Martinez*? Unless Floyd goes back up to 154 or whatever weight he was against Cotto


That would be a crazy fight!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Any fight between Canelo/Mayweather/Martinez will be HUGE


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> Any fight between Canelo/Mayweather/Martinez will be HUGE


Yes it sure would be...



And what the fuck is up with all these retarded Canelo fans saying people who had Trout winning are mayweather fans??? I really need to stop visiting boxingscene :bron2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Next week Garcia/Judah ad Amir Khan fight!!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> Next week Garcia/Judah ad *Amir Khan* fight!!!!


Ugh who gives a fuck about that bum... I hope he gets KTFO and retires, they keep hyping him as the next big thing but he isn't all that :avit:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't mind him, want to see a Khan Garcia rematch


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> I don't mind him, want to see a Khan Garcia rematch


In which Garcia will destroy him again but in quicker fashion this time


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol unless if Zab Judah beats him tomorrow :side:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Lol unless if Zab Judah beats him tomorrow :side:


Oh god if that happens, the whole division goes weird


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> In which Garcia will destroy him again but in quicker fashion this time


I hope so, his chin is so fragile he'll probably get KO'd by a jab :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> With two of three scorecards arguably controversial, it’s no surprise that Austin “No Doubt” Trout is hoping for a rematch with Saul “Canelo” Alvarez. Unfortunately, there was no rematch clause for Trout, though there was in place for Alvarez Saturday night.


Are we ready to go round again?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

In his defense that punch looked like it was more toward the back of his head but fuck that shit was hilarious 


Also wouldn't mind a rematch between Trout & Canelo but Canelo is gonna run as far away from Trout as possible now :argh:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> In his defense that punch looked like it was more toward the back of his head but fuck that shit was hilarious
> 
> ...


Yeah I would love to think Trout would draw the series and then we have an all out decider


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Yeah I would love to think Trout would draw the series and then we have an all out decider


As long as the rematch isn't in texas, fuck those judges are retarded :StephenA


Also they should never have open scoring again, it was retarded that both Canelo & Trout changed their game plans because they were told what the judges had scored at that moment


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> As long as the rematch isn't in texas, fuck those judges are retarded :StephenA
> 
> 
> Also they should never have open scoring again, it was retarded that both Canelo & Trout changed their game plans because they were told what the judges had scored at that moment


yeah so shit


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> As long as the rematch isn't in texas, fuck those judges are retarded :StephenA
> 
> 
> Also they should never have open scoring again, it was retarded that both Canelo & Trout changed their game plans because they were told what the judges had scored at that moment


Why did tey do that? Such a mess


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> Why did tey do that? Such a mess


I have no clue, It was an extremely competitive fight until around the 9th. Trout was told he was far behind in the scorecards and ended up having to go all out, which nearly got him KTFO a couple times, and Canelo was told before the 12th that he had the fight won which was stupid as hell cause he didn't do shit that last round


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sergio Martinez insists Martin Murray will not hear the final bell when they clash on Saturday night. Murray takes a big step up in class when he faces the WBC middleweight champion in front of more than 40,000 fans in Buenos Aires. Martinez vows that the British puncher will be flying back home empty handed – after he’s been knocked out.



> *“We have watched tapes of Martin Murray’s past fights, he is a come forward boxer and will give me a good challenge in the ring, but it will not be enough,”* said Martinez, who is boxing on home soil for the first time in over a decade. *“The way I see this fight playing out in my mind, I will KO Murray in the eighth round. Some people have said Murray is facing me at the right time. Well, those people are in for a surprise on April 27. I might be 38 years old of age, but my body does not feel like it. I take care of myself mentally and physically. I am constantly in the gym working out even when I do not have a fight lined up in order to keep my body in shape. Also my fighting style has allowed me to not age in the boxing ring. My goal is to be the number one pound for pound boxer in the world and I will not stop until I reach that goal.”*


I think this could be a good fight!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sergio Martinez will deliver!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Sergio Martinez will deliver!


for that I have no doubt!

in other news...



> A $23,233,330 purse bid was offered by Hryunov Promotions to host the Klitschko-Povetkin WBA heavyweight championship fight. That bid more than tripled the bid from Klitschko’s promoter K2, who bid $7,130,000, while Povetkin’s promoter Sauerland Event bid $6,014,444. The fight is slated for August 31 in Moscow, Berlin or Las Vegas.
> 
> Vlad Hryunov is the manager of Alexander Povetkin. Klitschko will receive 75% and Povetkin takes 25%.
> 
> ...


:argh:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Which Klitschko is this lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Which Klitschko is this lol


fuck knows, at this point the HW division is a wasteland of shit


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

still keen for Haye/Vitali


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Which Klitschko is this lol


Wladimir..Vitali is busy running for office with whispers that he might retire.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> still keen for Haye/Vitali


Yeah same, I don't know if it will ever happen though, most likely down the line Fury vs Haye for a World Title in a year or so


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

cyrus_cesar said:


> Wladimir..Vitali is busy running for office with whispers that he might retire.


One more fight in him tbh


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> One more fight in him tbh


Yea, totally would be up for Haye and Vitali. He didn't do too well against Wladimir, but hopefully it will be a better fight. 


It's official! Bradley will fight Marquez on Sept 14 for the WBO Welterweight title. I'm kinda hyped for the fight, and Bradley has grown on me a bit..even if he didn't beat Pacquiao in my eyes.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Marquez will fuck him up. Feel sorry for Bradley


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

cyrus_cesar said:


> It's official! Bradley will fight Marquez on Sept 14 for the WBO Welterweight title. I'm kinda hyped for the fight, and Bradley has grown on me a bit..even if he didn't beat Pacquiao in my eyes.












(post 1000 yay!)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Marquez will fuck him up. Feel sorry for Bradley


Depends if the fight is in Vegas or not


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Depends if the fight is in Vegas or not





> Word came out today that Timothy Bradley vs. Juan Manuel Marquez looks a go for September 14th at the *Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas*. Marquez has been saying for a week that the fight is on, and the Bradley Camp is now on board as well. The fight will likely go against a Canelo Alvarez fight at the MGM Grand, similar to when Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. and Alvarez went head to head on the same date last year (and sold out both venues). With a win, Marquez would add a world title in a fifth weight class.


:no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck. Don't be surprised if there's another robbery


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Fuck. Don't be surprised if there's another robbery


yeah :no:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

You guys actually think it will go all twelve??? If Bradley fights like he did in his last fight Marquez will counter him all night and knock his ass the fuck out


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Audley Harrison has been written off more than any recent heavyweight contender you could care to mention, yet the 2000 Olympic gold medal winner is, quite astonishingly, one win away from a likely world title shot. If the 41-year-old southpaw can upset 2008 bronze Olympic medallist Deontay Wilder on Saturday’s Amir Khan-Julio Diaz card in Sheffield, his win will almost certainly be rewarded with a top-10 ranking (currently enjoyed by the 27-0, all KOs, Wilder).
> 
> And though Harrison, 31-6, 23 KOs, is a considerable betting underdog, he feels he will get the win and then look forward to realising his dream.


Amir Khan this weekend


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let the hate begin lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Let the hate begin lol


He's like the Cena of boxing except he doesn't win all the time


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> He's like the Cena of boxing except he doesn't win all the time


He's more like Santino Marella. People love him but he never wins the big one :troll


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Strong jaw is something you either have or you don't


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn miss jackson :ass :ass


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

"43 have tried, 43 have failed"

a great shirt slogan there


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Mayday is probably gonna own this easily enough, but I'm still gonna watch the fight. I love & hate this guy at the same time, his cockiness & ego is perfectly heelish enough for me to get behind & yet I'm still waiting for the day somebody plants one on his jaw so hard it's an almost instant KO.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> "43 have tried, 43 have failed"
> 
> a great shirt slogan there


I'd get a shirt like that, long as the back didn't have a shitty logo er sumthin...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

LETS GO MURRAY!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> LETS GO MURRAY!


:bosh :bosh

YOu must be on crack if you think he's winning...


By the way is Chavez Jr even gonna box or is he going straight into the rematch with Sergio???


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> I'd get a shirt like that, long as the back didn't have a shitty logo er sumthin...


lol it's interesting he does not have much rematches


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> :bosh :bosh
> 
> YOu must be on crack if you think he's winning...
> 
> ...


haha yeah he isn't going to win, but I would like to think a shock could happen in Sergio's backyard


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chavez junior only fights bums


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought this gif was awesome... completely off subject


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Martinez vs. Murray Weights

Sergio Martinez: 159.4 lbs
Martin Murray: 159.6 lbs


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Will be watching tmorrow plus Garcia vs Judah


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It's a good night for Boxing


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gonna have a look at Audley as he's from my manor (I even know a guy who reckons he beat up Audley in high school - I believe him too).

I just hope he gets past the first round, though I won't deny myself a chuckle if he doesn't.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?


Fuck, he's probably lucky the ref stopped it, you know.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

lol at audley his comebacks get shorter and shorter. what next?

back to prizefighter?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> lol at audley his comebacks get shorter and shorter. what next?
> 
> back to prizefighter?


Yeah, if the prize is a giant Garfield which meows when you squeeze it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

28 fights 28 wins and 28 knockouts :mark:

real deal!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm following this guy from now on. 

Knocking out Audley means fuck all though, and I have no idea who his other opponents were. But if he's taking a fight against Audley, in England, then I can only assume he hasn't stepped up that much.

If you're on 27 wins with 27 KOs, why the fuck are you taking a fight against Audley?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

11th round of Khan/Diaz was fucking wicked.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

People only taking notice of Deontay now? After a fucking Fraudley fight? For shame.

Khan is a joke. Almost hope he fights Garcia again so he can be KTFO. Again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Deontay Wilder pretty impressive record.

I'd like to see him fight someone known now


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> People only taking notice of Deontay now? After a fucking Fraudley fight? For shame.
> 
> Khan is a joke. Almost hope he fights Garcia again so he can be KTFO. Again.


I had heard of him up to tonight but kudos for taking the fight he wants Fury and I am up for seeing that so that gypsy can get KTFO

Khan really is a tool, he got exposed again


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Interested to see who he will fight next


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Interested to see who he will fight next


Yeah I feel another fed fight might happen, Khan has to wait for Garcia it seems



> Scorecards: 115-112, 115-112, 115-112. All three to the winner Sergio Martinez by unanimous decision over Martin Murray.


closer than he thought for sure


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Glad he won, but didn't back up with what he said about the KO

Martinez/Mayweather


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Glad he won, but didn't back up with what he said about the KO
> 
> Martinez/Mayweather


Gotta say Murray was robbed I had him winning that, if that fight was in UK Murray would win but alas it was Martinez show :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rematch perhaps


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Rematch perhaps


I dunno I think he will just move on now

Garcia is doing well


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What round is it?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> What round is it?


We just had round 7 he's in total control over Judah


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Garcia always seems to do just enough to win his fights, got a lot of potential


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> We go to the scorecards: 116-111, 114-112, 115-112, all for the winner and still champ Garcia


Judah tested him there in the end!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea which prove my point, always does just enouhg to win. ANother good win. 

Garcia/Khan II


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> People only taking notice of Deontay now? After a fucking Fraudley fight? For shame.


Haven't paid much attention as the heavyweight division has been pretty boring for a while now. I'd hoped Haye might liven things up but lol.

Seen Fury fight a few times and he leaves his chin out all the time so a KO specialist like Deontay will have a field day, but I've been reading up on him today and I'm being told that all of his 28 fights have been inside four rounds, which tells me he hasn't fought anyone that great, so maybe someone who can go down but keeps getting up like Fury will be his undoing.

Interesting enough fight anyway, so it probably won't happen. :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That shit was heated


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope Martinez gives Murray a rematch, he wouldn't want to think his homecoming was a farce


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Janet Jackson hat:lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*David Haye will fight the German Manuel Charr in Manchester on 29 June.*


> Haye, the former world heavyweight champion who lost his WBA belt in July 2011 to Wladimir Klitschko before beating Dereck Chisora 12 months later, will face a 28-year-old who has won all but one of his 24 professional fights.
> 
> Charr's only defeat came against Klitschko's older brother Vitali last September. The Ukrainian retained his WBC title when the referee stopped the contest in the fourth round after Charr sustained a deep cut above his right eye.
> 
> Haye, 32, who wants one of the Klitschko brothers to give him a world title shot, has a record of 26 wins and two defeats. "David is determined to add another world title to his collection and sees Charr as the next step towards doing just that," Haye's promoters said.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Bolton fighter Amir Khan is targeting a world title fight in the United States in December.
> 
> The former world light welterweight champion recovered from being floored by Julio Diaz to secure a hard-fought win over the Mexican on Saturday.
> 
> "There are a few names we're looking at," he said. "I want to face the likes of Danny Garcia and Lamont Peterson. I want to regain the world title and then jump into the ring with Floyd Mayweather and other big names."


LOL


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> LOL


Get the fuck outta here, he doesn't deserve a shot at any of them, but since he's a _"Draw"_ He'll get one of them :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Get the fuck outta here, he doesn't deserve a shot at any of them, but since he's a _"Draw"_ He'll get one of them :no:


oh for sure, I say if he wants it give him winner of the Peterson match coming up soon

Some news...



> The WBA title contest, finally confirmed after weeks of speculation, will take place on Malignaggi's home turf at Brooklyn Barclays Center.
> 
> And unbeaten Broner's decision to jump two weight classes casts severe doubt on the prospect of a lightweight unification fight with Scotland's Ricky Burns.
> 
> ...


and LOL for this...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol like it or not, he's going to get a shot


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It seems general consensus is Murray beat Martinez but yeah he's not getting a rematch as Martinez is taking a few months off and will probably retire in 2014


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> It seems general consensus is Murray beat Martinez but yeah he's not getting a rematch as Martinez is taking a few months off and will probably retire in 2014


Martinez is retiring next year???











N I figure he'll probably give JCC jr one more shot then fight a big name before retiring.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Martinez is retiring next year???.


WBC middleweight champion Sergio “Maravilla” Martinez will likely be out of action for the rest of the year and could need surgery to repair a broken left hand suffered last Saturday in his defense against Martin Murray. For now “Maravilla” will wear a splint for a month and a half and then begin 60 days of rehabilitation and therapy. *Advisor Sampson Lewkovicz said the 38-year-old Martinez would like to retire in Argentina and perhaps 2014 will be his last year*.

---

Mayweather planning ‘big, big event’ in the U.K

PLEASE FUCK UP KHAN!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam hope Martinez fights one more time against Mayweather


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

This weekend should be fun, Mayweather going to lose that 0?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^NO WAY






Entertaining shit!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Dam hope Martinez fights one more time against Mayweather


Why does everyone want Martinez to fight May? Do you really think Martinez will go down in weight or May would go up that much?

Oh and if Mayweather does fight Khan I won't feel sorry for the ass kicking he'll get. Mayweather will probably KO that fool too


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Audley Harrison has retired...thanks for memories?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Why does everyone want Martinez to fight May? Do you really think Martinez will go down in weight or May would go up that much?
> 
> Oh and if Mayweather does fight Khan I won't feel sorry for the ass kicking he'll get. Mayweather will probably KO that fool too


He's a non stop pressure fighter, exciting to watch, never been ko'd I think.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp (Dec 15, 2011)

Mayweather doesn't stand a chance against Guerrero all my thoughts in this video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1WdHGmCL0k


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao Woman Beater :lol

:avit: :avit: :avit:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What an idiot lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

oh Mayweather is going to fuck him up


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TKO 10th round


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Anark said:


> Haven't paid much attention as the heavyweight division has been pretty boring for a while now. *I'd hoped Haye might liven things up but lol*.
> 
> Seen Fury fight a few times and he leaves his chin out all the time so a KO specialist like Deontay will have a field day, but I've been reading up on him today and I'm being told that all of his 28 fights have been inside four rounds, which tells me he hasn't fought anyone that great, so maybe someone who can go down but keeps getting up like Fury will be his undoing.
> 
> Interesting enough fight anyway, so it probably won't happen. :side:


His fight against Chisora was VERY exciting and I expect more from Haye now he's back. 



Tyler Durden said:


> TKO 10th round


Mayweather by unanimus dec.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cloverleaf said:


> Mayweather by unanimus dec.


I'm thinking this too, Floyd won't KO him but Guerrero won't be able to do enough to win anyway


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I see the fathers nearly came to blows


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> I see the fathers nearly came to blows


When doesn't Floyd Sr try to get into a fight :romo2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Ruben Guerrero:* I don’t talk s__t man, I back it up. I back it up baby, anytime, anywhere, like I said and we’re going to beat-up that woman beater, the one who beat up his wife, man . . . his wife in front of his kids, you guys like that s__t? You like this guy? A woman beater? He must have learned that from his dad. Woman beater baby, we’re going to beat that woman beater. See how he’s going to like it, he’s going to get it from a real man. We’re going to beat that woman beater down! You guys hear me what I said baby!

Oscar de la Hoya tried to get Guerrero away from the mic.

*Oscar:* It’s okay, it’s okay.

*Ruben:* Beat up his wife in front of his kids. That’s bulls__t man! He talked about my son, how he’s a hypocrite, how about him? Woman beater! He beats up women and goes to jail!

*Oscar:* Thank you very much!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao

They'll still hug it out at the end, assuming one of them ain't sparko.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I only watch Mayweather all access


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> I only watch Mayweather all access


It's fucking GOAT isn't it? Mayweather is such an intriguing person. I find it hard to dislike him, even when he was feuding with my boy Hatton.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Mayweather wins by UD..still refuses to fight Pac-man


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cloverleaf said:


> It's fucking GOAT isn't it? Mayweather is such an intriguing person. I find it hard to dislike him, even when he was feuding with my boy Hatton.


He's entertaining as fuck. Can actually trash talk, and backs up what he says


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> He's entertaining as fuck. Can actually trash talk, and backs up what he says


Yes these episodes have been the best ones in quite some time.












GHOSTBUSTERS!!!! :troll


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

So did anyone else know Wladimir Klitschko is defending the WBA and IBF belts this weekend? I had no idea. Just happened to see a headline on some site that it was being shown on Epix Saturday night. The heavyweight division is worthless.


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

2 Ton 21 said:


> So did anyone else know Wladimir Klitschko is defending the WBA and IBF belts this weekend? I had no idea. Just happened to see a headline on some site that it was being shown on Epix Saturday night. The heavyweight division is worthless.


Just found out legit. six minutes ago. There are a few good heavyweight prospects though, Tyson Fury, George Foreman III, Deontay Wilder, Richard Towers and on. Hopefully some guys besides the brothers actually get invested in.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

2 Ton 21 said:


> So did anyone else know Wladimir Klitschko is defending the WBA and IBF belts this weekend? I had no idea. Just happened to see a headline on some site that it was being shown on Epix Saturday night. The heavyweight division is worthless.


Since klitschko won the belt and probably since Lennox lewis retired the heavyweight division has been the most pointless division in boxing even though it should really be the main one, I'm totally stunned as to why there isn't any big american heavyweights knocking this guy out, I don't see Tyson fury or any other Brits up to the challenge


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What about that guy who knocked out Audley Harrison


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> What about that guy who knocked out Audley Harrison


Wilder is a legit challenge

FIGHT DAY!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

vampyr said:


> Wilder is a legit challenge
> 
> FIGHT DAY!


I'm actually kind of excited, 99% sure of the result but that possibility of an upset always make me watch. If it ever happens I want to be able to say I saw it live. :lol


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Deontay Wilder looks the real deal on paper 28 wins, 28 tko's I'm just going to check out a few of his fights as to be honest I have never heard of him or known about the fight with harrison, He's also taller by an inch but more importantly he has a 3 inch reach advantage over Klitschko :cool2 . Has this fight been made yet? Surely Wilder can end the reign of the worlds worst heavyweight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

kendoo said:


> Deontay Wilder looks the real deal on paper 28 wins, 28 tko's I'm just going to check out a few of his fights as to be honest I have never heard of him or known about the fight with harrison, He's also taller by an inch but more importantly he has a 3 inch reach advantage over Klitschko :cool2 . Has this fight been made yet? Surely Wilder can end the reign of the worlds worst heavyweight


He called out Tyson Fury after he smacked Harrison into retirement, so that's probably next for him


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

vampyr said:


> He called out Tyson Fury after he smacked Harrison into retirement, so that's probably next for him


I think that would make a realy good fight to find out the number 1 contender spot, I don't really rate tyson fury even tho he is 21-0


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

kendoo said:


> I think that would make a realy good fight to find out the number 1 contender spot, I don't really rate tyson fury even tho he is 21-0


He's been fed crap and washed up people that's why, he would've get Price if he hadn't slipped up


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

vampyr said:


> He's been fed crap and washed up people that's why, he would've get Price if he hadn't slipped up


price was kinda unlucky with that fight he lost, I'm surprised the 2 brits have not fought each other yet aswell


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't see the point in Klitschko vs Pianeta tonight, just another squash fight for Klitschko again


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuck what a show this is when Mayweather is involved


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

So klitschko wins against Francesco Pianeta (he used to be his sparring partner) Klitschko will now head for a lucrative showdown with Alexander Povetkin proposed for August, a bout that is expected to earn him £17 million


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man that was too easy for Wladimir.

Povetkin will be a good contest


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

can't wait for this Mayweather fight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Fuck what a show this is when Mayweather is involved


LEGGGGGGGOOOOOO

THE MONEY TEAM


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> LEGGGGGGGOOOOOO
> 
> THE MONEY TEAM


I'm just hoping Guerrero gives Mayweather a good fight. Cotto gave him his hardest fight in a long time but it wasn't nearly good enough


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Let's go Floyd!

Not 100% on a win though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

44-0


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow Klitschko was pointless, feed him more jobbers


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That guy si too good for his time.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Main event time. Money is on Money.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol the fighter's dad's.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

5-0 Mayweather


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Mayweather's coming into his groove now


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Same old shit, the guy is brilliant but nobody can hang with him so every fight is a procession.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Guerrero not even in his league


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mayweather could knock him out easy if he wanted too, he's toying with him.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The only way for Guerrero to win this fight is to knock Floyd out. He won't do that with the way he is fighting.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Announcers trying to keep the fight interesting by quoting fighters who got beat at the same age as Floyd ...

This one's in the bag, but I hope I get proven wrong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam Mayweather just doesnt get hit


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is there anyone who could actually give Mayweather a challenge?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He's just too fast.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Guerrero about to get dropped


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Outclassed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Guerrero is bloody


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Floyd is like a Picasso. Guerrero is Peggy Hill’s propane tank sculptures.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> Is there anyone who could actually give Mayweather a challenge?


That new deal he signed has him fighting for 5-6 years more right? So it is possible, but Floyd isn't stupid so you know if he starts falling off, they'll line up scrubs for him to whoop, and I wouldn't put it past promoters to build up bad fighters - pretend they are good, just to feed to Floyd. Dudes a draw regardless of his opponent.

Fucking Floyd, I try to hate on him but after a while I can't do it anymore.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

So basically he's guaranteed to beat Rocky Marciano's record?


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Emerald Flow said:


> That new deal he signed has him fighting for 5-6 years more right? So it is possible, but Floyd isn't stupid so you know if he starts falling off, they'll line up scrubs for him to whoop, and I wouldn't put it past promoters to build up bad fighters - pretend they are good, just to feed to Floyd. Dudes a draw regardless of his opponent.
> 
> Fucking Floyd, I try to hate on him but after a while I can't do it anymore.


It's 5-6 fights in the space of 30 months as far as I remember reading.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He is brilliant,


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck off lil wayne


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Go for an RKO outta nowhere, Guerrero!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Floyd won 10 round at least


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Mayweather tossed him that last round just for lulz. This was a beatdown.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Wolf Beast said:


> It's 5-6 fights in the space of 30 months as far as I remember reading.


OK, then yeah he's staying undefeated. lol

Anybody hear Robert's dad? :lmao

_"He ran like a chicken!"_


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

44-0


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

All three judges scored it 117-111 Mayweather. Generous judges.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Mayweather unanimous decision. He's gonna be in the club tonight and people will ask him "didn't you fight tonight? Doesn't look like it."


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

El Barto said:


> All three judges scored it 117-111 Mayweather. Generous judges.


They all knew Mayweather won easily, just made it closer for consolation


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope he fights Garcia


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

man that was. too easy for floyd....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

His next fight should be big, hopefully Canelo or Martinez


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

That right hand lead is unstoppable. Bet money he faces Alexander or someone like Khan next.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I hope not Khan, for Khan's sake


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Mayweather completely dominated the fight besides some parts of the second round IMO. Floyd is one of the most charismatic personalities I have ever seen. Amazing athlete.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Anybody watched Klitschko vs Pianeta? Or were everyone watching Mayweather?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Anybody watched Klitschko vs Piantea? Or were everyone watching Mayweather?


The Klitschko Brothers are so fucking boring to watch lol. Mayweather put on a clinic, very entertaining just to watch him go from the feeling out process, to timing out all of Guerrero's footwork and combos, to technically picking him apart and defending/eluding unlike anyone else in the game today. Had he not hurt his right hand I think he could've put Guerrero to sleep in those late rounds. Still a dominating performance and it was fun to watch (I usually don't like athletes with Mayweather's personality type but I have to respect greatness, 44-0)


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I think it could be a Kahn match up next or soon.

If not, I wonder what Mayweather has planned for here in the UK?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Mayweather put on a masterclass of how to box a title fight, he is seriously GOAT

As for next fight...Canelo in September then Khan next year


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> It may come as no real surprise to fight fans, but it seems Amir Khan’s days as a 140-pounder have come to an end. *The former WBA/IBF light-welterweight champ, in speaking with Steve Lillis of BoxNation, said he is looking at moving up to 147 and challenging the winner of May 18th’s clash between IBF welterweight champ and British challenger (and replacement for the injured Kell Brook) Lee Purdy.*
> 
> As fans may have read, Khan’s ultimate goal is a massive fight with pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather Junior, and a win over Alexander or Purdy might well get Khan what he wants.
> 
> ...


:side:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

If khan fights Floyd next year he will probably need to retire afterwards.... That right hand only needs to tap that glass jaw and he'll be whobbled :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Robert “The Ghost” Guerrero says he wants another piece of Floyd Mayweather. “I’m gonna keep fighting,” he stated. “I’m going to get back into position and hopefully before Floyd Mayweather retires I'll get that shot again.”*



> “He was barely slipping by the punches,” Guerrero commented on assessing the fight. “I landed some good shots on him. He’s a great fighter. He’s got a great defense. He’s slick, he’s quick. He came out and did his thing. He was a little better than I thought. I thought I was going to catch him. He was on his game tonight.”
> 
> Guerrero’s father/trainer was a little more blunt in his assessment, telling press row “Mayweather’s a chicken. He ran all night.”


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> *Robert “The Ghost” Guerrero says he wants another piece of Floyd Mayweather. “I’m gonna keep fighting,” he stated. “I’m going to get back into position and hopefully before Floyd Mayweather retires I'll get that shot again.”*


:lmao riiiiight....



Spoiler: Ruben Guerrero


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd love to see Floyd go back in time and fight Sugar Ray Robinson and Sugar Ray Leonard. I honestly think he could be the greatest welterweight/middleweight ever. His counter punch ability has to be the best ever. He is the Anderson Silva of MMA

So funny when people pretend he ducks Pacman, when he straight up destroyed Marquez, who recently kicked Pacman's ass yet again. I wanted to see Floyd offer 50/50 to Manny, but I also want to see Manny drug tested right before and after the fight too. If you look at who Mayweather has fought and when he fought them, he's fought all the top ranked guys.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

The pre-fight stare down with Rueben Guerrero talking shit back and forth with Floyd Mayweather Sr. was awesome. Reminded me of 2 wrestling managers lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> Mayweather put on a masterclass of how to box a title fight, he is seriously GOAT
> 
> As for next fight...Canelo in September then Khan next year


Canelo is too big though, they would need to fight at catchweight atleast


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

Was going to bet on the Mayweather fight, probably best that i didn't. Oh and i made this late last night sent it to my friends and figured i'd post it here. my top ten heavyweights list.

http://www.ranker.com/list/the-top-ten-heavyweight-boxers-of-all-time/dannyrichman?page=1


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> The pre-fight stare down with Rueben Guerrero talking shit back and forth with Floyd Mayweather Sr. was awesome. Reminded me of 2 wrestling managers lol


Gotta love when the dads are acting like the kids, lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Emerald Flow said:


> Gotta love when the dads are acting like the kids, lol


Least they didn't come to blows like that time when Judah was fighting Mayweather :side:






Skip to around 3:50 or so and it begins :avit: :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I would probably pay PPV to see the Dad's fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

1. Floyd Mayweather
2. Andre Ward
3. Juan Manuel Marquez
4. Abner Mares
5. Guillermo Rigondeaux
6. Sergio Martinez
7. Nonito Donaire
8. Wladimir Klitschko
9. Manny Pacquiao
10. Carl Froch

http://www.proboxing-fans.com/pound-for-pound/


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Like a number of fans, Hall of Fame British promoter Frank Warren wants to see unbeaten “KO King” Deontay Wilder tested.* 



> Over the weekend, as he revealed in his regular boxing column, Warren wrote of his recent offer to Wilder’s U.S promotional outfit Golden Boy to try and make a fight between Wilder (28-0, 28 KOs) and former British champ Dereck Chisora (16-4, 10 KOs).
> 
> Warren feels an on-his-game Chisora can upset “The Bronze Bomber’s” progress towards stardom.
> 
> “Wilder is being hailed across The Pond as the saviour of the division,” Warren wrote. “But he is yet to be seriously tested. There isn’t a real name of substance on his CV, he looks crude and open. I’d heavily back a fit and fired up Dereck Chisora to tame him and have already made the Yanks a substantial offer to return here this summer.”


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JasonCage said:


> Was going to bet on the Mayweather fight, probably best that i didn't. Oh and i made this late last night sent it to my friends and figured i'd post it here. my top ten heavyweights list.
> 
> http://www.ranker.com/list/the-top-ten-heavyweight-boxers-of-all-time/dannyrichman?page=1


Wouldn't even have Tyson in the top 10.

He was an explosive beast, but lacked the class the top heavyweights had.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

vampyr said:


> *Like a number of fans, Hall of Fame British promoter Frank Warren wants to see unbeaten “KO King” Deontay Wilder tested.*


David chisora lol don't see it happening, I'd rather he fought Tyson fury and even at that I still reckon Wilder would take either of them. Wilder definitely needs a couple of decent fights before he tries for the title so maybe he could fight both just for a giggle


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> *Like a number of fans, Hall of Fame British promoter Frank Warren wants to see unbeaten “KO King” Deontay Wilder tested.*


Damn 28 wins 28 Ko's that's crazy even if he's been fighting nothing but bums. Give him a real challenge finally.




Irish Jet said:


> Wouldn't even have Tyson in the top 10.
> 
> He was an explosive beast, but lacked the class the top heavyweights had.


What does class have to do with it? In terms of raw talent he was up there, least until his loss to Buster and getting locked up for a few years.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn 28 wins 28 Ko's that's crazy even if he's been fighting nothing but bums. Give him a real challenge finally.


Reminds me of Edwin Valero 27-0 (27kos) sadly committed suicide but he was a beast also


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh it's official, Pacquiao gonna face Brandon Rios in China November 24!!!

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/boxing--sources--manny-pacquiao-to-fight-brandon-rios-in-macau--china--on-nov--24-220328126.html

:avit: :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

ooo that's an interesting match up, if pacman loses here he's done


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> ooo that's an interesting match up, if pacman loses here he's done


I agree. Should be quite the slugfest. So if Pacman win do you think he'll go after marquez again or somebody else?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> I agree. Should be quite the slugfest. So if Pacman win do you think he'll go after marquez again or somebody else?


I think the winner of Bradley/Marquez so it could be a Bradley rematch or a 5th fight in the Marquez series

I believe a fight with Mayweather is never going to happen


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Manny isn't the same fighter anymore and Floyd is still as sharp as ever


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Manny blew the biggest pay day of his career by not taking the Mayweather fight while the getting was still good. I highly doubt that fight ever happens and even if it does who cares because Pac-Man got KO'd recently, fight doensn't have nearly the same appeal it did a year or 2 ago.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Manny isn't the same fighter anymore and Floyd is still as sharp as ever


Pretty much, and I've heard tons of people bitching that Mayweather was boring in the fight, it's not that he was boring it's that Guerrero did not have the skills necessary to make it a competitive fight. Cotto did and that's why Floyd had to fight back so much against him. 

/rant :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Pretty much, and I've heard tons of people bitching that Mayweather was boring in the fight, it's not that he was boring it's that Guerrero did not have the skills necessary to make it a competitive fight. Cotto did and that's why Floyd had to fight back so much against him.
> 
> /rant :avit:


Does make you wonder if Canelo could hold his own in there, depending on the judges I suppose :


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Does make you wonder if Canelo could hold his own in there, depending on the judges I suppose :


Not really, he has power but he's too damn slow for Floyd. he'll be potshoting him all night. It will go exactly like Martinez/JCC jr did for the first 11rds. :


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Speaking of...












> Floyd Mayweather's routine, 12-round decision win over Robert Guerrero didn't exactly thrill viewers -- though it was an impressive domination to be sure -- and now, it sounds like they weren't even that many viewers to thrill in the first place.
> 
> Word around boxing media right now is that the fight sold less than one million on pay-per-view, which would be the first time that Mayweather (44-0, 26 KO) came in under that number since his 2007 fight with Ricky Hatton, though that also had the additional bonus of pay-per-view in the United Kingdom, which did very well.
> 
> *Dan Rafael of ESPN.com said today, "Two industry sources told me (the numbers) look bad, under one million. If true, heavy money losses for Showtime." Kevin Iole of Yahoo! Sports responded, "Well under one million, I've heard."*


eeeek!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn, that wud b hilarious if it only got like 500,000. shit that's still alot


----------



## TheAmazingChamp (Dec 15, 2011)

*Manuel Charr Doesn't Have A Chance Against David Haye*

Manuel Charr is not on the same level as Haye. Plus he doesn't have the stamina like he does. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnmihYRppNU


----------



## TheAmazingChamp (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnmihYRppNU


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn 28 wins 28 Ko's that's crazy even if he's been fighting nothing but bums. Give him a real challenge finally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raw talent gets you nowhere without class at the top level, because the rawness is exposed.

Lewis and Holyfield not only beat him, they just dismantled him. Alright he was well past his prime by the time Lewis fought him, but Lewis was the much better boxer IMO and one of the most underrated boxers of all time.

The Klitchko's in their prime would have staved off Tyson too IMO.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

vampyr said:


> Reminds me of Edwin Valero 27-0 (27kos) sadly committed suicide but he was a beast also


Sadly? He killed his wife!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Sadly? He killed his wife!


Yeah I forgot about that...all I remembered was he topped himself and he had a perfect record! my bad! :$


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Raw talent gets you nowhere without class at the top level, because the rawness is exposed.
> 
> Lewis and Holyfield not only beat him, they just dismantled him. Alright he was well past his prime by the time Lewis fought him, but Lewis was the much better boxer IMO and one of the most underrated boxers of all time.
> 
> The Klitchko's in their prime would have staved off Tyson too IMO.


well if they could keep tyson from getting inside all fight they'd win, but he was extremely adept at moving inside, at least when he still had his first trainer.

also damn killed his wife? fuckin hell... :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> According to arrest records, unbeaten heavyweight contender Deontay Wilder was arrested May 4th in Las Vegas and released on $15,000 bail. The charge: one count of domestic battery by strangulation.


oh shit


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> oh shit


da fucks up with these boxers beating ppl up... shit man...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah I hope that's not him fucked up now, a great prospect as well


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Manuel Charr Doesn't Have A Chance Against David Haye*

Didn't you post the same thing? Can you not see the boxing thread?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/645666-boxing-thread.html


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> da fucks up with these boxers beating ppl up... shit man...


They are boxers man


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> They are boxers man


I meant domestic violence not in ring violence :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No but thats what I meant, a lot of the mgrew up and lived in violence. Not all but you get the idea


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Bute is injured so...


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Raw talent gets you nowhere without class at the top level, because the rawness is exposed.
> 
> Lewis and Holyfield not only beat him, they just dismantled him. Alright he was well past his prime by the time Lewis fought him, but Lewis was the much better boxer IMO and one of the most underrated boxers of all time.
> 
> The Klitchko's in their prime would have staved off Tyson too IMO.


Tyson had RAW talent in abundance and was a viscous youngster. Cus Damato comes along and nurtures his talent and creates a fighting machine. Who went on to win the WORLD HEAVYWEIGHJT TITLE at 21 after Cus passed away.

Now, imo, Tysons speed and tenacity makes him a top 5 heavyweight of all time. 

He won most of his fights before he even got in the ring as his oponents were legit scared of him. You can see it clearly in the build up to his fights. 

_I have EVERY tyson fight on DVD ~(up to his loss to Kevin McBride) so I know what I'm talking about._ 

The Klitchkos would have both been knocked out. 
He would have done such a job on the body, he would have found clean shots to the head. It would have been uppercut city imo.

PRIME Tyson KO's anybody. (Except prime Ali obviously) :ali


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Heavyweight Deontay Wilder claims he mistakenly thought he was being robbed before assaulting a woman at the MGM Grand Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas late Saturday night.* 



> Wilder was arrested on a charge of domestic battery by strangulation, a felony punishable by a fine and up to 20 years in prison under Nevada law.
> 
> Wilder’s attorney Paul Patterson issued a statement to Wilder’s hometown paper the Tuscaloosa News. “Deontay instinctively acted under the false impression that someone was stealing from him. That wasn’t the case. He regrets his actions. He is extremely regretful because this is not consistent with his reputation. He and the victim have spoken about this and the victim has accepted his apology. We hope this matter will be brought to a resolution soon.”


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Boxing's Tyson Fury will accept Dana White’s offer to fight UFC champion Cain Velasquez ... for the right price*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> *Boxing's Tyson Fury will accept Dana White’s offer to fight UFC champion Cain Velasquez ... for the right price*


:delrio

damn this dudes crazy, but you gotta love all the shit he talks :avit:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cloverleaf said:


> Tyson had RAW talent in abundance and was a viscous youngster. Cus Damato comes along and nurtures his talent and creates a fighting machine. Who went on to win the WORLD HEAVYWEIGHJT TITLE at 21 after Cus passed away.
> 
> Now, imo, Tysons speed and tenacity makes him a top 5 heavyweight of all time.
> 
> ...


Agree, so sad he hang around with the wrong people and his personal life wnet off the rails, could have even been greater,


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> :delrio
> 
> damn this dudes crazy, but you gotta love all the shit he talks :avit:


Dana doesn't want to be silly again remember when he brought in James Toney?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Official: Deontay Wilder To Face Dereck Chisora June 15th At Wembley*



> Over this past weekend, Hall of Fame British promoter Frank Warren wrote about how he had made Deontay Wilder’s promotional team Golden Boy a big offer to come back to the UK and fight former British champ Dereck Chisora. Well, despite news breaking at the start of the week that the unbeaten “Bronze Bomber” had been released on bail for assault, the fight is now all set to go.
> 
> As reported by Boxing News, Wilder, 28-0(28) will face “Del Boy,” 16-4(10) at Wembley Arena on June 15th. Also on Warren’s show will be Frankie Gavin against Denton Vassell as welterweight and the super-middleweight showdown between Paul Smith and Tony Dodson. It will almost certainly be the heavyweight clash that grabs the most headlines.
> 
> ...


--
*Cotto eyes $10 million purse against Canelo*



> Three-time world champion in different divisions Miguel Cotto reportedly could earn a purse of $10 million in a September 14th showdown against undefeated WBC/WBA 154-pound champion Saul “Canelo” Alvarez. The fight would be a production of Canelo Promotions, Golden Boy Promotions and Miguel Cotto Promotions so the negotiations to reach a financial agreement shouldn’t present problems given Cotto’s close relationship with Oscar de la Hoya, President of GBP. Although Cotto has lost his last two fights, his market value hasn’t diminished dramatically due to how close the fights were against Floyd Mayweather Jr. and then Austin Trout.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol the fight with trout wasn't close he got spanked, I'm a huge Cotto fan and I'll admit it. Unless he comes out with a great gameplan like he did against Floyd he'll get his ass kicked by Canelo too.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Canelo will beat Cotto on points with those awesome judges


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Canelo will beat Cotto on points with those awesome judges


Cotto is stupid if he takes the fight in texas. Back to MSG for some competent judging


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm going to see Ricky Burns vs Jose Gonzalez tomorrow night, this will be the first time I've been to a live fight so I'm hoping its a good one


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Last fight for Cotto if he loses imo


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

Off Tyson's face book, he just visited Ali.








Lookin' a bit better than he did at Joe's Funeral


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Two legends


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Last fight for Cotto if he loses imo


Pretty much. During the build for him vs Trout it sounded like he wanted to retire soon.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

kendoo said:


> I'm going to see Ricky Burns vs Jose Gonzalez tomorrow night, this will be the first time I've been to a live fight so I'm hoping its a good one


Should be a good fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Ricky Burns was lucky there!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

vampyr said:


> Ricky Burns was lucky there!


Bigtime, I thought Gonzalez had him for almost every round then he pulls out at the ninth with a sore arm or something, Burns was very lucky for that to happen. I also thought the John Simpson fight before that was a bit of a farce, no way did Simpson win that. The fact a 41 yr old from mongolia took him all the way and actually beat him yet still Simpson won was truely fucked up, Eddie Hearn must have had a few backhanders to the judges.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

kendoo said:


> Bigtime, I thought Gonzalez had him for almost every round then he pulls out at the ninth with a sore arm or something, Burns was very lucky for that to happen. I also thought the John Simpson fight before that was a bit of a farce, no way did Simpson win that. The fact a 41 yr old from mongolia took him all the way and actually beat him yet still Simpson won was truely fucked up, Eddie Hearn must have had a few backhanders to the judges.


Yeah he was down and out, something stinks when that happens...everyone on Twitter was calling Gonzalez a coward and a chicken for pulling out


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Haye has pulled out of his fight

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/22525512


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Haye has pulled out of his fight
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/22525512


R u fucking kidding me what's his excuse now??? :argh:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's in the article,


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I was actually looking forward to this fight... Oh well, hope they reschedule.


By the way didn't he mention being retired by now a few years back lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea but I neveer reall believed him 31 is too young


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mosley won!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lucas Matthysse is a scary man.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Mosley won!!!


Great for him. Should he be back? He had his doubters, I fucking love the guy and think he's great so I'm keen as a bean to see him back in the ring. I wanna see a world title on him.


----------



## NO! NO! NO! (May 15, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Lucas Matthysse is a scary man.


He is indeed. It didn't surprise me that he took out Peterson in quick fashion. His record speaks for itself, and Peterson has shown himself that he is suspect when he takes a good shot. 

I have no doubts Matthysse will go on and defeat Danny Garcia now. Garcia can pack a punch but that is all he has. Matthysse is a better boxer and a bigger puncher in my opinion. If Zab Judah can cause Garcia problems in the later rounds, I have no doubts Matthysse will cause even more problems. I predict it will be a late TKO stoppage in favour of Matthysse should the two go at it in September!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Feed Khan to Matthysse...Please!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cloverleaf said:


> Great for him. Should he be back? He had his doubters, I fucking love the guy and think he's great so I'm keen as a bean to see him back in the ring. I wanna see a world title on him.


I still think he's done though, who the fuck was that guy he beat anyway was he any good??? Or is Mosley taking the Khan route to glory :lol




vampyr said:


> Feed Khan to Matthysse...Please!


Yes please would be an awesome fight, wasn't quite sold on Matthysse until what I saw last night


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NO! NO! NO! said:


> He is indeed. It didn't surprise me that he took out Peterson in quick fashion. His record speaks for itself, and Peterson has shown himself that he is suspect when he takes a good shot.
> 
> I have no doubts Matthysse will go on and defeat Danny Garcia now. Garcia can pack a punch but that is all he has. Matthysse is a better boxer and a bigger puncher in my opinion. If Zab Judah can cause Garcia problems in the later rounds, I have no doubts Matthysse will cause even more problems. I predict it will be a late TKO stoppage in favour of Matthysse should the two go at it in September!


Peterson is cheap and dirty .


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Yes please would be an awesome fight, wasn't quite sold on Matthysse until what I saw last night


One shot on that chin and over!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Give him Khan and if Khan wins that, let him fight mayweather


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Froch vs Kessler this weekend


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Audley Harrison announces U-turn on retirement plans*

LOL


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Why Audley why.

I just want the WBA or WBC or whoever just for the good of Audleys health. give him a Klitscko let him get beat in a world title fight so he can be done with it. Just place him in the 1st round of whoever Wladimir is facing next let him KO him in the 1st round then have the real title match after it.

It brings up mixed emotions everytime he comes back because someone should never give up a dream and fair play to the guy for having the courage in the media spotlight to continue to pursue his lifes dream... BUT at somepoint you have to accept your limitations.

Prizefighter winner twice
European Heavyweight champion
Olympic Gold
commonwealth Gold.

Its a good record. to look back on. He has alot to be proud of. The quote from coolrunings come to mind..

"Derice, a gold medal is a wonderful thing. But if you're not enough without one, you'll never be enough *with* one. "

that applys to audley


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Audley lols


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Audley lols


Audlol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Manno good fight in ages


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Dereck Chisora could face Tyson Fury at Wembley in July*



> Dereck Chisora could fight Tyson Fury at Wembley Arena in July after his clash with American Deontay Wilder on 15 June was cancelled.
> 
> Wilder is unable to travel because of criminal allegations and Chisora will headline a rearranged show in London, with Fury, Fres Oquendo and Manuel Charr all possible opponents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> *Dereck Chisora could face Tyson Fury at Wembley in July*


:yes :yes :yes

Should be a great fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> :yes :yes :yes
> 
> Should be a great fight


Fury has beaten Chisora by UD so it could be the same result, I hope not though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


>


This could be a great fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Carl Froch 167.75 vs. Mikkel Kessler 166.5
(WBA/IBF super middleweight championship)

Tony Bellew 174.75 vs. Isaac Chilemba 174.25
(WBC light heavyweight eliminator)

George Groves 167.5 vs. Noe Gonzalez 167


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Carl Froch to win SD


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I think Froch as well but no one seems to have Kessler to win so that's something


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Excited for Broner/Paulie


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tonight!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Carl Froch to win SD


This fight is gonna be off the chain. I can't wait for the opening bell. Redemption for Froch is on the cards but Kessler is still the same guy Froch couldn't beat last time, lets just hope he wants it a little more than last time.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I feel it's a different Kessler that faced Froch before though, he laboured to a win over brian magee


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking forward to the Froch fight, I want Kessler to win; I don't take to Froch and find him quite arrogant, similar to David Haye.

Bellew fight will be good too, wonder if it goes to points tonight :lol





Tyler Durden said:


> Excited for Broner/Paulie


Next fight I can't wait to see. Mainly because of the trash talk and to see whether Broner is as good as he's made out to be. Rees gave him a good fight for the first few rounds in his last fight.


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

kessler win, i call it now, haters come at me.


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

anyone have any livestreams where i can watch kessler vs froch, if you pm me i will be greatfull and green rep you too


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

That Scouse lad just killed that little wool.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

watching the start of Froch vs Kessler its not started yet just the national anthems, I fancy Kessler for this


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Great fight between Froch and Kessler thus far.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Great fight between Froch and Kessler thus far.


That's what I came here to say. Barnstormer!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Amazing round!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

That 8th round was a classic


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Froch looks in control, but as a Dane I really hope Kessler can pull something extra out of the bag.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Froch has this now.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Froch looks indestructible


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

]



ConnorMCFC said:


> Froch has this now.


It's looking that way with a quite last 2 rounds


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

What a fucking round from Kessler!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Fight of the year, what a superb performance from both of them


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

What a fight. Just as one got hit (mainly Kessler) they just bounced back and counter punched back into the round. Unbelievable


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Great fight once again from these two warriors. Even though it hurts my heart to say, Froch is the deserving winner.


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

I've got Froch up by 2. Great fight.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

What a finish, what a fight. Just brilliant.


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

What does everyone want to see next? Quite curious to see how Ward does out of America but the last fight was too comfortable and not the best to watch against Froch; especially compared to tonight! I'd hopefully be going if it was to happen in London though.

Would love a Froch Kessler III but can't see it happening.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ANDRE WARD VS CARL FROCH


----------



## NO! NO! NO! (May 15, 2013)

It was a good performance by Froch, and he certainly deserved to win it. He dictated the pace for the large majority of the fight, he controlled a strong portion of it with his jab and I think he hurt Kessler more than Kessler hurt him. I had him up by two rounds, and that was at minimum. Great fight though, and I wouldn't mind seeing a third decided. Andre Ward, stylistically, isn't the greatest match for Froch. I can still see Ward winning decisively by unanimous decision, even if the fight is in the UK. 

George Groves got a good KO victory as well against a decent fighter. He is making his way up the ranks and it actually wouldnt surprise me if he fought Kessler within the next year. Whether he would defeat him is a different story, I could see Kessler winning by TKO but its good to have another English fighter moving up the ranks nonetheless. 

I missed the Bellew/Chilemba fight but Bellew winning opens up an exciting world title match for him. So I am happy for him. He will have a tough job getting past Chad Dawson though, or even Adonis Stevenson should he defeat Dawson. Stevenson has good knockout power but doesn't have the experience of fighting top class fighters like Dawson has. So I am expecting Dawson to win and go on and face Bellew!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I feel Ward will beat Froch again


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What about Froch vs Dawson


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyler Durden said:


> What about Froch vs Dawson


I think dawson would take it...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Take it as in fight him or he'll win,


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> What about Froch vs Dawson


Bellew probably has Dawson next


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

A lot of good fighters in that division


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh fuck Mayweather just announced he fighting Canelo in September!!! I got floyd though


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Mayweather vs Canelo!!!

Is win-win fight for me, if Canelo wins wooo! viva mexico, if he loses, then i will laugh at his fans, since he is overrated and im a Chavez jr fan


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This proves Mayweather doesn't back down from nobody


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> This proves Mayweather doesn't back down from nobody


And yet people will still bitch that he ran from Paquiao smh

I think Canelo picked a bad time, he should have waited till next year. he certainly didn't look good enough against Trout for me to believe he has a shot at beating Floyd


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's going to be lighter when he fightsFloyd as well


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> He's going to be lighter when he fightsFloyd as well


Have they mentioned what weight it will be fought at?


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> Have they mentioned what weight it will be fought at?


152 catchweight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thatwill the heaviest hes ever fought at?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

This will be a huge fight. 

I'm also hoping Floyd beats Canelo and gioes on to fight Kahn.

Just so I get to see him fight in the UK. 

*#MONEYTEAM*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He still has 4 more fights after this 

Khan
Garcia
Bradley 
Martinez 

Only opponents he should fight


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Floyd will destroy Amir Khan if he ever fights him.


----------



## RelentlessJ (Jun 20, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> This will be a huge fight.
> 
> I'm also hoping Floyd beats Canelo and gioes on to fight Kahn.
> 
> ...


I don't see Mayweather fighting in the UK, Kahn is gonna have to come to the US for that fight.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

RelentlessJ said:


> I don't see Mayweather fighting in the UK, Kahn is gonna have to come to the US for that fight.


This is incorrect. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/22351479


----------



## NO! NO! NO! (May 15, 2013)

I am absolutely delighted that Floyd/Alvarez has been made. I believe it is the hardest test that has been put in front of Floyd since Oscar De La Hoya. Alvarez is a much naturally bigger fighter, he is undefeated and he also has a great deal of power. If he hits Floyd clean, it could be one that could knock him down. 

If I was a betting man though, I would still back Floyd to win by UD. I think Alvarez will still find him hard to hit, and Floyd will no doubt he able to expose Canelo's mistakes. Canelo can leave himself open at times, and Floyd will capatilize on that!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Khan has to be that fighter to generate most money. too bad Khan will just be easy pickings for Mayweather


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

LETS GET IT ON!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Thatwill the heaviest hes ever fought at?


Didn't he fight Cotto at 154? Although I'm almost certain he didn't weight that much at the weigh in but still...


And Amir Khan vs. Floyd in England would be GIGANTIC!!! To bad it will be twelve rounds of ass whuppin and with that weak ass chin Khan would be KO'd within 7 rounds I say.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Didn't he fight Cotto at 154? Although I'm almost certain he didn't weight that much at the weigh in but still...
> 
> 
> And Amir Khan vs. Floyd in England would be GIGANTIC!!! To bad it will be twelve rounds of ass whuppin and with that weak ass chin Khan would be KO'd within 7 rounds I say.


You've given Khan 7 rounds to survive, generous


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> You've given Khan 7 rounds to survive, generous


Lol I am being to generous ain't i, but unless floyd hurts his hands yet again he'll probably KO him quick. I'm actually hoping for a Gatti type beatdown on Khan :avit: :ex:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Some interesting numbers being mentioned at Forbes.com. They claim if Alvarez-Mayweather pulls in 1.6 million PPV buys, the bout would gross $105 million with $50 million of that going to Floyd. We’ve heard elsewhere that Alvarez is in store for a $10-12 million payday. No terms of the deal have been officially revealed.
> 
> Forbes also claims Showtime lost up to $12 million on Mayweather-Guerrero.


:|


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> :|


How the fuck did they lose money on this fight? Didn't it get over 500k buys??? Crazy... :mancini2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That fight certainly did not live up to the hype


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

People already hyping Canelo has Pacman-lite for the Mayweather fight or no?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mayweather set to make 41 million


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> People already hyping Canelo has Pacman-lite for the Mayweather fight or no?


Mayweather will love that hype and make him a beast come fight night.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone gonna watch Broner/Paulie


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Anyone gonna watch Broner/Paulie


I will try and catch it, I feel an easy victory for Broner though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I want Paulie to win but think Broner will


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I disagree Bradley should not be on that list but other than that can't find anything wrong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ward needs to fight again


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

^^

OMG! LOL


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

This week i shall be watching the WARD/GATTI trilogy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^One of the greatest trilogies ever


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> ^One of the greatest trilogies ever


I read Wahlberg is pushing for The Fighter 2 to go into production so they can cover them, so treating myself sometime this week by back to back bouts and beers.  

I've a DVD of all Roy Jones jr's matches somewhere as well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I can watch those youtube videos of him over and over again, most entertaining fighter ever


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> This week i shall be watching the WARD/GATTI trilogy.


If you've got decent links, send them to me. 

If you have the DVD's I'm willing to trade for any Tyson fight?

I've not watched those fights for a couple of years, needs to be revisited.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> If you've got decent links, send them to me.
> 
> If you have the DVD's I'm willing to trade for any Tyson fight?
> 
> I've not watched those fights for a couple of years, needs to be revisited.


I'd dont but PM later and remind me, I;'ll dropbox them to you.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> I'd dont but PM later and remind me, I;'ll dropbox them to you.


Sweet man. Yeah, I'll be on for most of the day I imagine.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Sweet man. Yeah, I'll be on for most of the day I imagine.


PM sent, let me know if it works . 1st fight .


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I almost cried in round 9 of that fight


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> PM sent, let me know if it works . 1st fight .


:hb woohoo


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> :hb woohoo


Uploading the next two now, will Pm u when they are done.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Tyson Fury vs David Haye could be coming soon*!

http://www.proboxing-fans.com/is-david-haye-vs-tyson-fury-on-the-horizon_060313/


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I rewatched Corrales vs Castillo. the first fight. fuck that fight was crazy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Castillo should have won if Coralles didn't keep spitting his mouthguard out


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Saul Alvarez’s manager Jóse Chepo Reynoso says Alvarez’ best strategy against Floyd Mayweather is to go to the body. “Everybody knows the speed of Floyd’s legs and waist, but I think it’s best to Saul is attack the body, don’t try to tear his head off as many others did.”


...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Correct strategy to take, especially with the power of Canelo


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Correct strategy to take, especially with the power of Canelo


And yet he won't succeed because he isn't fast enough to put that strategy into play


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Never said he was going to, but that's the best plan to stick with imo


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Froch looking at Kessler III or Ward II in December, then George Groves next year*


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Dragonballfan said:


> And yet he won't succeed because he isn't fast enough to put that strategy into play


I wouldn't write Canelo off. Floyd's legs are not the same and he can be caught in the pocket, as Miguel Cotto proved. I wouldn't say Cotto is light-speeds quicker then Canelo. You can negate any speed issues with good timing. Throwing tons of shots will just get him tko'd

Cotto laid a blueprint on how to potentially beat Mayweather. I've never seen Mayweather miss as much as he did and he did unlock Mayweathers philly shell more then once. 

A good body attack is key, but for that to come into play, Canelo needs to develop his Jab and work on his head-movement. Oscar showed the problems you can give Mayweather with a good Jab.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

People forget that Floyd chose to fight toe to toe with Cotto. Floyd is not dumb to do the same thing with a guy even bigger than Cotto,


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> People forget that Floyd chose to fight toe to toe with Cotto. Floyd is not dumb to do the same thing with a guy even bigger than Cotto,


Except for his offense, Mayweathers biggest strength, going into this, will be his defense and his ability to not get hit.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Tyler Durden said:


> People forget that Floyd chose to fight toe to toe with Cotto. Floyd is not dumb to do the same thing with a guy even bigger than Cotto,


I'm not totally sure it was his choice. Cotto was quicker then he envisioned at cutting the ring and Cotto was managing to evade his usual potshotting. Combine that with a slower Floyd, I think he had no choice but to rely on his upper-body movement and great balance. I know he changed it up down the stretch, but I see it as Cotto having his usual stamina issues, allowing Floyd to go back to what he does best.

Floyd I'm sure will try to play his usual strategy, but I think the outcome will depend on how Canelo is able to cut the ring off, establish an effective jab and the ability slip that laser right. If he does, I think it will be much more competitive then people anticipate. 

I'm tempted to throw down some money on a split-decision Canelo win


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Never bet against Floyd Mayweather


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

No fighter is bulletproof. This isn't the Mayweather of Lightweight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

We shall see


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> No fighter is bulletproof. This isn't the Mayweather of Lightweight.


Mosley and Cotto proved that fact, but no other fighters are as skilled as them at 147 at least at the moment


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mosley? Lol that fight wasn't even close except that 1 round


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Whatever the tactic I can see Canelo being Mayweathers biggest challenge yet


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Agree!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Saturday’s HBO Boxing After Dark doubleheader airs live from Montreal’s Bell Centre at 10:00 p.m. ET/PT. The opening bout features the return of Yuriorkis Gamboa as he takes on Darleys Perez in a scheduled 12-round fight in the lightweight division. The main event of the evening pits light heavyweight champ Chad Dawson against Adonis Stevenson in a title bout scheduled for 12 rounds.

Chad Dawson 173.4 vs. Adonis Stevenson 174.2
(WBC light heavyweight title)


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Mosley? Lol that fight wasn't even close except that 1 round


Lol I was just using it as an example, he seemed to deflate after Mayweather survived that as well..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thats what Mayweather can do, pick you apart


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan is being lined up for a world title shot against the International Boxing Federation's (IBF) welterweight champion Devon Alexander in December, possibly in Dubai.*



> Golden Boy's chief executive Richard Schaefer says he is hoping to set up a December 7 clash against American Alexander when he travels to Dubai next month.
> 
> Alexander has a record of 25 wins from 26 bouts, with 14 victories coming inside the distance and was supposed to have fought unbeaten Sheffield boxer Kell Brook last month but the fight was called off after being postponed for a third time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Amir Khan will win


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

James DeGale moved closer to a World Title fight tonight by retaining WBC Super Middleweight Silver Title


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> *Amir Khan is being lined up for a world title shot against the International Boxing Federation's (IBF) welterweight champion Devon Alexander in December, possibly in Dubai.*


Ugh already, man they milking Khan for every damn penny huh?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's box office so would make sense. 

Shit just found out Daivd Price got TKO by Thompson lol


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

I wonder what kind of buy-rate Kessler - Froch did in UK. Brits aren't used to paying for an event on tv but they sold out O2 arena in London. So maybe a 100k?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> He's box office so would make sense.
> 
> Shit just found out Daivd Price got TKO by Thompson lol


Yeah that was funny, rematch in July


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Adonis Stevenson KOs Chad Dawson in 1st round*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ANOTHER SURPRISE


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Mexican ring legend Erik Morales has announced a tune-up fight, possibly in Cancun, before fighting his retirement fight in his native Tijuana. “My desire is a tune-up fight in late August or early September to see how my body is and if I can keep fighting. Maybe my last fight is between October and December. I want to retire at my best,” said Morales. The name of former world champion Humberto “Zorrita” Soto has been prominently mentioned as Morales’ opponent in his last bout, capping a remarkable 20-year professional career.


--



> Just one week after demolishing the Ladislav Kovarik inside one round, 18-year-old heavyweight Hughie Fury (5-0, 4 KOs) next faces journeyman Tomas Mrazek (7-40-6, 5 KOs) in Norwich, England this Saturday. The bout will be Hughie’s first six-rounder. With six fights in his first three months as a pro, Fury is on the fast track with an eye on breaking Mike Tyson’s record as the youngest world heavyweight champion ever.
> 
> “I’ve got plenty of time, I’m only young and I’m improving every single fight,” Hughie said. “But I will do it, I will beat Mike Tyson’s record and be the youngest heavyweight world champion.”


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope there is no meaningful drug-testing in Cancun. 

On another subject I've heard that an all British dustup is being prepared in Fury vs Haye. Should do good numbers, but Fury is going to get massacred


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah I don't see Fury winning that in any situation, he's slow and Haye will just beat him up after all Cunningham knocked him down and he's Cruiserweight


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Erik Morales are you serious retire already fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> I hope there is no meaningful drug-testing in Cancun.
> 
> On another subject I've heard that an all British dustup is being prepared in Fury vs Haye. Should do good numbers, but Fury is going to get massacred


Haye better not back out


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Promoter Eddie Hearn has admitted the heavyweight showdown between David Haye and Tyson Fury has nearly been finalised.*



> There has been increased speculation about a blockbuster bout before the end of the year and Hearn has confirmed that talks are almost complete over the clash, expected to be on September 28 in Manchester.
> 
> The outspoken duo have waged a war of words in recent months and they appear set to settle their differences inside the ring if minor details about the deal can be ironed out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


>


LET'S GET IT ON


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Love Pauly's prefight talk. Always had a soft spot for him after withstanding the punishing barrage of Cotto and coming back into a title scene.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Hopkins vs Murat bout is off, entire July 13 card at Brooklyn’s Barclays Center cancelled*



> Due to number two rated IBF Light Heavyweight Contender Karo Murat being declared ineligible to receive a visa by the United States Department of State, and his subsequent inability to enter the United States, his scheduled July 13 fight against IBF Light Heavyweight World Champion Bernard Hopkins at Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York slated to air on SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING has been cancelled along with the entire event.
> 
> “This is an extremely disappointing development as we were anticipating Bernard making history once again on July 13 at Barclays Center,” said Golden Boy Promotions CEO Richard Schaefer. “Since the administrative process that would have to be undertaken in order for Murat’s visa petition to be reconsidered takes longer than six months, we’re exploring several options with respect to Bernard’s next fight.”
> 
> “I’m extremely disappointed about the fight being cancelled,” said Hopkins. “I was already in the gym, sparring and preparing for the fight, but things happen. I know Richard Schaefer and the staff at Golden Boy Promotions are already working on something bigger and better. I stay in shape so being ready is never a problem and I look forward to whatever fight is made for me in the near future.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That sucks!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Juanma Lopez got exposed big time last night, what kind of 'superstar' gets handled like that? Fucking HBO and all their hype, still was a good fight and Garcia is gonna be a great fighter.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Another great undefeated fighter


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


>


Can't wait!

--




























> Undefeated WBO World Welterweight champion Timothy Bradley and four-division champion Juan Manuel Marquez pose during the commercial shoot for their upcoming Oct 12 world championship fight at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Paulie Malignaggi has vowed to "dominate and punish" Adrien Broner in defending his WBA welterweight title in New York on Saturday.*


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd love it if he did it, but I can't see any gameplan to do it, except maybe prolong the TKO. Broner is all wrong for Paulie. Broner I suspect will negate his ring generalship and footwork early by going to the body, then it's a case of how much punishment Paulie can survive.

I hope it's not the case, but I foresee a Cotto and Hatton style beat-down.

Marquez and Bradley I see as a real pick-em fight. One things for sure, Bradley fights like he did last time out, Marquez increased mass and devastating counters will sink him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON PAULIE


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Broner 6th round knockout.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Paulie ain't beating Broner on points. He has to knock him out. Either wawy Paulie is the underdog


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner will end this quickly


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Geez why all you guys expecting this to be easy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LET'S RUMBLE


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

on second thought, Broner schooled him


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Glad he didn't get knocked out. 

Broner onto bigger things, while Paulie is winding down his career now.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner earnt $1.5m from that fight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He will get more as he has bigger fights. Now it's on to Mayweather/Alvarez


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like mayweather will have an easy target ^


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm getting excited now that GBP have confirmed Ortiz will be back around September/October.

I always thought after Lopes it would have been Saul next for Vicious.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The hype for Mayweather vs Canelo starts now!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Biggest fight since Mayweather/Hoya


----------



## DarrenThomas (Jun 26, 2013)

Wish David Haye and Tyson Fury would just get it on.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

They will


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> Two months before Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Saul "Canelo" Alvarez square off to unify their junior middleweight titles in the year's biggest fight, records are already falling.
> 
> The fight won't take place until Sept. 14 (Showtime PPV) at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, but already it has broken the all-time live gate record for a boxing event after selling out on Wednesday, less than 24 hours after tickets went on sale.
> 
> ...


Source: ESPN

tldr: Mayweather/Canelo sold out in under 24 hours, and set the highest boxing gate in history with $18.65 million surpassing the previous record by De La Hoya/Mayweather which had $18.4 millon. And they're expecting the actual gate to be around $19 million when it's all said and done. Jesus christ.


----------



## DarrenThomas (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking forward to the mayweather fight and on sky the show from bolton with alot of uk domistic fighters and macklins fight in the usa.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

DarrenThomas said:


> macklins fight in the usa.


Looking forward to that, I think this is his time after 2 World Title tilts


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> “I’m Tyson Fury and this is the truth behind the Fury-Haye situation,” Fury says in the video. “In the beginning, Team-Haye offered The Fury team a 70/30 split Haye’s way. We said not a chance in history. Both teams then agreed 50/50 five or six weeks ago. Next thing we know, David Haye has come to sign but it’s not happening – he’s run away somewhere to India and won’t sign.
> 
> “If it’s all about money and percentages, why don’t we do a winner takes all? If you [Haye] think you can win, come and take my fifty-percent as well. I believe I’m going to knock you out. Another things, if your a**e has gone, let me know ASAP, because I want to fight a heavyweight who wants a fight. You had me vacate my position to fight Pulev to fight Klitschko and now you’ve done all this.”
> 
> Fury ended his video presentation by also calling out Wladimir Klitschko, with an “I’m coming for you as well” vow. It remains to be seen if Haye will either respond to Fury’s video or actually accept the winner-takes-all offer.


Fury is a tool


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Klitschko will eat both up


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Well Macklin got his ass handed to him


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

And the trash talk begins :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

"I was born a winner I’m gonna die a winner"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

45-0


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Froch vs Groves could be on?*



> Promoter Eddie Hearn says that a huge all-British super middleweight world title showdown between IBF and WBA champion Carl Froch and unbeaten Commonwealth champion George Groves could happen later this year. Reacting to news that the IBF have ordered Froch to face mandatory challenger Groves, Hearn, who promotes both fighters clarified the position on both boxers and the potential of a clash between the champ, who turns 36 today, and the 25 year old Londoner. “We are in talks regarding a potential blockbuster domestic fight later this year,” said Hearn. “Both fighters have plenty of options and although it’s a fight we originally envisaged for next summer, if it makes sense for both fighters, neither has a problem with making it happen.” An announcement will be made next week regarding future plans for both fighters.


--

*Klitschko-Povetkin set for October 5*



> WBA/IBF/WBO/IBO heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko’s title defense against Alexander Povetkin has been signed and set for October 5 at Moscow’s Olimpiisky arena. Promoter Andrei Ryabinsky confirmed the information to R-Sport on Tuesday.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So Vitali has retired?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I really think Floyd Mayweather is one of the 5 greatest boxers of all time. Easily. Possibly top 3, and I think he could beat Sugar Ray Robinson. He will keep winning til he reires unless age takes it's toll, and he's around the age where that dropoff can certainly impact a boxer. It caught up to Marvin Hagler unexpectedly too before he fought Sugar Ray (a fight I still insist Hagler did not lose)

For all this talk about him fighting Manny - consider Floyd fought Marquez and won pretty easily. The same Marquez who not only just knocked Manny the fuck out recently, but fought him *very* closely in 3 other fights. Some feel he won their first fight and the third fight.

I don't think Manny would do much against Floyd.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I still wouldn't put him top 5 yet, top 10 yes. I'll have to see where ends up when his career is over


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> I still wouldn't put him top 5 yet, top 10 yes. I'll have to see where ends up when his career is over


Top 5? Go!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

His career is practically over, so he's easy to start placing. 

Boxers I have in the top 5

Joe Louis
Sugar Ray Robinson
Marvin Hagler
Floyd Mayweather
Rocky Marciano



I have a harder time placing those early 1900's boxers on lists because some of their accomplishments seem exaggerated or uncertain. No I didn't forget Ali - I have an issue with how much he held behind the head fighting people, so I listed Rocky over him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He has 5 fights to go, who knows..


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Rocky is probably GOAT but yeah Mayweather is up there as is imo Calzaghe (retired undefeated)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Calzaghe fought heaps of nobodies


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the last fight I watched start to finish was Pacquiao/Marquez. I'm really pumped for Canelo/Mayweather. Will definitely be watching.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mayweather's set to make 40 million


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Calzaghe fought heaps of nobodies


Kessler? Hopkins? not really nobodies


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Did I say every single fighter he fought was a nbodoy? No I said the majority,


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Rematch tonight!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That was quick
?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> That was quick
> ?


Yeah literally about 3 months? I think he offered Thompson a big deal to return quickly and try to avenge that loss


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

David Price. :lmao

Tony Thompson is now my favourite fighter ever. Exposes that overrated piece of shit for what he is and then follow is up with the GOAT post fight interview.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well there goes David Price. 

Thompson you beast lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL failprice


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I would think Price will be the new Fraudley, just win a match say he's the future then lose to someone better


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


>


Oh shit one of my faves is coming back, hope he's back in top shape, he didn't look all that good in his fight against Trout


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He can't lose 3 in a row


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*David Price is rebuilding himself*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just get back in the ring


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao Should Floyd Be Worried??? :kobe


Hell no Canelo gon get got :truth


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Tyson Fury has confirmed he will fight British heavyweight rival David Haye in Manchester on 28 September.*



> Former WBA heavyweight champion Haye, 32, has not fought since a fifth-round stoppage victory against Dereck Chisora in July 2012.
> 
> Fury, 25, was last in action in April when he spectacularly stopped American Steve Cunningham in the seventh round of their bout in New York.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fury and Haye??? Fuck yes finally a heavyweight match I'm looking forward to, should bring a huge loud crowd as well :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


>


Canelo Alvarez? Really?

Wasn't his biggest win over a washed-up Shane Mosley who Mayweather trounced? :kobe3


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Fury and Haye??? Fuck yes finally a heavyweight match I'm looking forward to, should bring a huge loud crowd as well :mark: :mark:


Yeah it will! and will show who is #1 British Heavyweight at this time


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Yeah it will! and will show who is #1 British Heavyweight at this time


I'm leaning toward Haye, he's got much more experience and alot more to lose if he loses this fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> I'm leaning toward Haye, he's got much more experience and alot more to lose if he loses this fight.


Yeah Fury is a chump so to see him get KTFO would be awesome


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Haye is slick and faster than Fury, more experience too. I'm behind Haye


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> A press conference was held Monday for Saturday’s big SES Boxing world championship boxing card at the Energy Verbund Arena in Dresden, Germany. WBO super middleweight champion Robert Stieglitz defends his title against Yuzo Kiyota in the main event. Kiyota wore a surgical mask the entire time.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

vampyr said:


> *Rocky is probably GOAT* but yeah Mayweather is up there as is imo Calzaghe (retired undefeated)


is that based off anything besides being undefeated?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol at Fury already shit talking :mark:



why is Kiyota wearing a mask? Is it part of his mind games or is he sick or something?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Lol at Fury already shit talking :mark:


Press conference tomorrow! :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Press conference tomorrow! :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Go HAYE


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*David Haye:* He’s claimed he’s the best ever, the best that ever will be, which is a bold statement. If you look at his last performances I’d have to question that statement he made, but now he’s got an opportunity to shut me up and show the world that he’s one of the best on the planet. I’m happy to give him that opportunity and also give him a nice payday. Up until this point he hasn’t worked at this level. I believe this will be his last shot at the big time and what better way to congratulate him for getting here than by giving him a nice huge payday to sail off into the sunset.

*Tyson Fury:* First of all I’d like to address the situation David’s just brought up where he’s giving me the opportunity for this big payday. Now let’s not get things confused David. I’m giving you the chance. You’re the dog and I’m chucking you a bone. I’m giving you a chance so you can have your claim to fame to try to beat Tyson Fury. It’s not the other way around. I’m the young up-and-comer. I’m the one that’s on everyone’s tongue. You’re just the one who stinks the place out against people and blames it on your little toe.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao what da fuck is Fury wearing, and Haye looks like a flight attendant muhahaha


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> :lmao what da fuck is Fury wearing, and Haye looks like a flight attendant muhahaha


Best bit was Fury being a dick for most of the conference :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Haye gonna take care of him


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

If Cunningham can take him down Haye will destroy him


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*The WBC has ruled that Marco Antonio Rubio fights Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. for the interim middleweight title.*


> They're respectively one and two in the rankings. The WBC will wait until both fighters complete the bouts they’ve already signed up for. Free negotiations will start the Monday after their bouts. In the event one of them looses, the WBC will name another challenger. WBC middleweight champion Sergio Martinez, who’s recovering from surgery, last week visited Mexico. He’s been notified about this decision, which he accepts. The WBC Board of Governors has unanimously voted he remain champion. WBC’s #3, Italian Domenico Espada, will face #4 Mexican Gilberto Ramirez in a final elimination to become the mandatory challenger of the interim champion.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

And what a coincidence, a free title for JCC jr to get instead of earning from Sergio fpalm


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah don't worry though destiny says he'll meet Sergio again and the same result will happen


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Yeah don't worry though destiny says he'll meet Sergio again and the same result will happen


Lol you think sergio wants a rematch? I guess if it's the only big money fight out there for him but I'd rather he go after somebody else since his body seems to be breaking down on him...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Lol you think sergio wants a rematch? I guess if it's the only big money fight out there for him but I'd rather he go after somebody else since his body seems to be breaking down on him...


Yeah I would like to think he wants the big guy Golovkin who is a heavy hitter


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That fight wasnt even close besides the last round


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.hayemaker.com/news/article/302/over-10000-tickets-for-haye-vs-fury-gone-alre.aspx


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It's going to be a box office smash


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> http://www.hayemaker.com/news/article/302/over-10000-tickets-for-haye-vs-fury-gone-alre.aspx


Damn 10,000 in 3 hours  That's crazy, how many people can fit in that stadium anyway?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

A lot more than that, but it will def be sld out arena !!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> The WBC will present the winner of the megafight between Floyd Mayweather and Saul “Canelo” Alvarez with a solid gold belt.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Will be Mayweather's


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Dragonballfan said:


> Lol at Fury already shit talking :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> why is Kiyota wearing a mask? Is it part of his mind games or is he sick or something?


Not specially sure why HE is wearing it at that moment, but it is common practice to wear surgical masks in Japan and Japanese people are so used to it they do it wherever they go. Reasons range from simple allergies to stopping the spread of germs to even try and counteract the effects of pollution in the air. 

Possiby a mixture of one or two of these facts and trying, and succeeding, in looking menacing for Kiyota.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Holy shit did any1 just catch that Derry Mathews knockout punch there?

Kell Brook vs Carson Jones next


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Stig got the job done :clap


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Expecting Kell Brook to finish this in 5 rounds


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I got him in 7


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Pretty crap fight so far, looks like it could go the full ten rounds

edit or the 8th. poor match


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol boring fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

kendoo said:


> Pretty crap fight so far, looks like it could go the full ten rounds
> 
> edit or the 8th. poor match


To think Brook could of been fighting for the world title recently...to early


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just bring on Floyd/Alvarez already


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Unbeaten jr middleweight Kell Brook (30-0, 20 KOs) scored an eighth round over TKO Oklahoman Carson Jones (35-10-3, 25 KOs) at the MS3 Craven Park in Hull, England. After going life and death with Jones in their first fight, Brook started strong forcing Jones to take a knee after an uppercut in round two. Brook dominated the first four rounds, but Jones started grinding back into the fight in round five. In round eight, Brook scored a questionable knockdown and then got a questionable stoppage moments later. No question that Brook was winning, but Jones still had some fight in him. Brook normally competes in the welterweight division, but this bout was fought a catch weight of 152. After the fight promoter *Eddie Hearn stated that Brook will face a “big name” in September in Sheffield.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wonder who he will face


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Klitschko hopes Povetkin won’t pull out*



> Heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko has signed to fight Alexander Povetkin on October 5th in Moscow in a much anticipated battle, however Klitschko still isn’t certain that the fight will come off. “I’m careful when it comes Povetkin,” Klitschko told the Hamburg Morgenpost. “In the past, we’ve twice agreed to fight and he pulled out. With Povetkin you never know what’ll happen. He pays close attention to what others tell him. I hope his people tell him to fight.” Klitschko also revealed that he has never met Povetkin in person and plans to begin training in August. After a near record $23 million purse bid won by Povetkin’s management team, Povetkin will have the home field advantage. “I’m not afraid of Moscow,” Wlad stated. “I’m looking forward to boxing there for the first time. But it’s true that Moscow is a hard, energetic city. You have to look at everything and be very attentive – and I will be.”


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I want to see that fight so i hope so too


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

If Floyd gets past Canelo, he's likely going after Khan or Alexander. Brook will likely try and tempt one of the two. Khan/Brook would do big business in the UK.

Povetkin better lay off the Twinkies, because he's an actual decent threat to Vlad. Kosta has really tightened up his defense and combinations, polishing off the work by Atlas. Think his footwork may be a tad slow to trouble Wlad, but he's the first legit threat since maybe Corey.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> If Floyd gets past Canelo, he's likely going after Khan or Alexander. Brook will likely try and tempt one of the two. Khan/Brook would do big business in the UK.
> 
> Povetkin better lay off the Twinkies, because he's an actual decent threat to Vlad. Kosta has really tightened up his defense and combinations, polishing off the work by Atlas. Think his footwork may be a tad slow to trouble Wlad, but he's the first legit threat since maybe Corey.


It's pretty much gotta be Kahn at this point. A MASSIVE fight over here in the UK.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> If Floyd gets past Canelo, he's likely going after Khan or Alexander. Brook will likely try and tempt one of the two. Khan/Brook would do big business in the UK.
> 
> Povetkin better lay off the Twinkies, because he's an actual decent threat to Vlad. Kosta has really tightened up his defense and combinations, polishing off the work by Atlas. Think his footwork may be a tad slow to trouble Wlad, but he's the first legit threat since maybe Corey.


Lol if He fights Khan it's a massive step down for Floyd


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Lol if He fights Khan it's a massive step down for Floyd


Why should he care about that when there are millions to be made wens


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Money Mayweather :kobe


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Money Mayweather :kobe


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


>







:faint: :faint: :faint:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Floyd would have an easy nights work against Khan. Still, Money-wise it makes sense. Khan is a decent PPV draw, with GoldenBoy huge on the kid. Alexander is more of a challenge, but Floyd would have to do all of the legwork to get the matchup over.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Garcia-Matthysse added to Mayweather-Alvarez card



> Golden Boy Promotions CEO Richard Schaefer hosted an international media conference call Thursday to announce that the highly anticipated clash between super lightweight stars Danny Garcia and Lucas Matthysse will be the co-feature on the September 14 megacard headlined by Floyd Mayweather vs. Saul “Canelo” Alvarez at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas. “‘The One’ just got another one,” said Schaefer.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn that's a great matchup. Should be an explosion in the ring.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well damn I might just watch the whole card now instead of just da main event :mark: :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah an amazing card shaping here!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

KEEN !!!


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Garcia and Matthysse? FINALLY!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope Matt wins


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

most expensive PPV ever and going to be worth ever penny.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Any other fights confirmed for that night? 

And I got Garcia & Mayweather though I wouldn't care much if they lost either way


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Well this was just reported...



> There are also very strong rumors that the number three slot on the PPV will be filled by a bout between third ranked junior middleweight Austin Trout (26-1) and fourth ranked Erislandy Lara (18-1-2).


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Well this was just reported...


If true they just raped top rank up da ass in just one day :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. vs. Bryan Vera on September 7 at Staples Center live on HBO * 



> Chavez (46-1-1, 32 KOs), of Culiacan, Mexico, returns to the ring for the first time since his thrilling world title loss to Sergio Martinez on September 15. Their Mexican Independence Day spectacular was the highest-attended boxing event in the history of the Thomas & Mack Center, with 19,186, topping the record set by the heavyweight championship rematch between Lennox Lewis and Evander Holyfield, which drew 19,151 in 1999. He captured the WBC middleweight crown in 2011, winning a majority decision over undefeated interim world champion Zbik at STAPLES Center. Chavez successfully defended his title three times, knocking out Andy Lee and Peter Manfredo, Jr. in the seventh and fifth rounds, respectively, and winning a unanimous decision over two-time world title challenger Marco Antonio Rubio.
> 
> Vera (23-6, 14 KOs), of Austin, TX, who enters this fight having won six of his last seven bouts, is riding a 16-month, four-bout winning streak. Vera’s current hot streak includes NABO middleweight title victories over Sergio Mora, former world champion Sergeii Dzinziruk, and Donatas Bondoravas, the last two victories coming by way of knockout. Vera, who trains in Houston with Ronnie Shields, is currently world-rated No. 1 by the World Boxing Organization (WBO).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope Vera wins


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chisora wins!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He just saved his career


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

God Fury is fucking annoying


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope Haye knocks him out!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HAYEMAKER!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fury & Haye are both dicks. It's a pity they both can't lose, but Fury's got more of a future so I hope he wins, as much as I enjoyed seeing him getting knocked down last time out after asking to be punched.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait for the HBO 24/7 Mayweather/Canelo


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

I fucking hate David Haye but I'm not a fan of Fury either. Anyone else noticed he talks like Alan Partridge?

Just for old times sake:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Talks and fights like a gumby fuck


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> God Fury is fucking annoying


It's quite amusing watching Fury out-David Haye David Haye. You know you're a numpty when you make Haye look like the calm and reasonable one.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Can't wait for the HBO 24/7 Mayweather/Canelo


OMG, I can't wait for this. Gonna be nice. I loved the last one they did for Mayweather/Guerrero. 



Anark said:


> It's quite amusing watching Fury out-David Haye David Haye. You know you're a numpty when you make Haye look like the calm and reasonable one.


This made me laugh. Maybe David will realise what a numpty he is. I mean you've gotta hype your fight but COME ON.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

KLEEBLATT said:


> This made me laugh. Maybe David will realise what a numpty he is. I mean you've gotta hype your fight but COME ON.


Yeah, there does seem to be a certain realisation in his face as he listens to Fury prattle on.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

KLEEBLATT said:


> OMG, I can't wait for this. Gonna be nice. I loved the last one they did for Mayweather/Guerrero.
> 
> 
> 
> This made me laugh. Maybe David will realise what a numpty he is. I mean you've gotta hype your fight but COME ON.


I only watch Mayweather ones lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Unbeaten heavyweight Hughie Fury (8-0, 5 KOs), the 18-year-old cousin of Tyson Fury, is making a very public call out of vastly more experienced David Price-conqueror and two-time world title challenger Tony Thompson (38-3, 26 KOs). *



> Dailysport.co.uk reports that organizers want to put the bout on the September 28 megacard featuring David Haye against Tyson Fury in the MEN Arena in Manchester. “I have the speed and power to beat Thompson, but if he won’t take the fight we will look for someone else with a good rating,” Hughie is quoted as saying.
> 
> The Thompson camp is already in deep negotiations for an elimination showdown with IBF #1 rated Kubrat Pulev, which could net Thompson a third world title shot with a win


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh shit he has a cousin


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Oh shit he has a cousin


Yeah he's apparently better


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol only after 8 fights?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Lol only after 8 fights?


He's got a better style that's what I meant


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> He's got a better style that's what I meant


Well that's not hard haha


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Sauerland Event General Manager Chris Meyer has updated Fightnews.com on the status of the highly anticipated heavyweight showdown between IBF #1 heavyweight and European champion Kubrat Pulev and two-time world title challenger and #4 rated Tony Thompson. “We signed the contact for Thompson to fight Pulev on August 24. The only matter left open is the approval of the IBF to sanction the bout as a final eliminator. Such sanction is the condition for both fighters to face each other.


---


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cotto surely can beat this guy


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well damn Cotto looks in great shape still can't wait for his comeback :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope Thompson continues his roll


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Well, Matchroom Sport promoter Eddie Hearn wasn’t kidding around when he said he was going to get a big name for his fighter unbeaten welterweight contender Kell Brook (30-0, 20 KO’s) to fight. Hearn has found Vyacheslav Senchenko (32-1, 22 KO’s) for Brook to fight on October 26th at the Motorpoint Arena, Sheffield, Yorkshire, United Kingdom.


aka the guy who retired Hatton!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

A lot of great fights coming up


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow Berto vs Soto Karass was a great fight, where are all those nuthuggers now who said Berto was gonna be the next big thing, beat Mayweather and shit :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Berto aint out just yet, but he's on his way lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Berto's a real good athlete, with good heart, but he's never addressed those technical flaws.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's a sluggish fighter


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Newly crowned WBA interim welterweight champion Keith “One Time” Thurman (21-0, 19 KO’s) says he’s got some big names on his list that he wants to fight next. Instead of aiming low, Thurman is targeting WBA welterweight champion Adrien Broner, Floyd Mayweather Jr., Saul “Canelo” Alvarez, Tim Bradley, Devon Alexander and Marcos Maidana. Unfortunately, Thurman will have very little chance of fighting any of them next.


https://twitter.com/KeithThurmanJr

---



> IBF/IBO/WBA/WBO heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko (60-3, 51 KO’s) and Britain’s Dereck Chisora (17-4, 11 KO’s) bumped into each other in a nightclub in Ibiza, Spain and the two reportedly had to be pulled apart, according to The Mirror. It’s unclear what was set between them, but whatever it was the two had to be separated by the bouncers at the nightclub. Chisroa’s trainer Don Charles said to The Mirror “They have history but it was purely coincidence that they bumped into each other during their holidays.”


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Berto's a real good athlete, with good heart, but he's never addressed those technical flaws.


Or maybe he was hyped to hell while only being a decent fighter instead of an Elite one :avit: :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Vitali Klitschko vs. Bermane Stiverne WBC purse bid postponed again*



> When heavyweight contender Bermane “B. Ware” Stiverne (21-1, 20 KOs) upset Chris Arreola (35-3, 30 KOs) on HBO this past April 27, in a title elimination bout, it set-up the dangerous Canadian for a super fight versus future Hall of Famer and long-time World Boxing Council (WBC) World Heavyweight Champion, Vitali Klitschko (45-2, 41 KOs). A purse bid was set and postponed, reset and re-postponed. Finally, July 22 was supposed to be the final purse bid date when, surprisingly, the WBC once again granted another extension requested by the Team Klitschko, forcing the mandatory challenger to wait once again for his world title shot that he has now earned twice by winning a pair “title elimination” bouts. Stiverne had previously knocked out Ray Austin in the 10th round of their WBC heavyweight title eliminator on June 25, 2011.
> 
> “It’s a bit frustrating to hear only two days before the scheduled purse bid that it has once again been postponed,” explained Stiverne’s manager, Camille Estephan, CEO of Eye Of The Tiger Management (EOTTM). “We are waiting for a new date. At this point, we have worked really hard to secure potential venues. Ottawa’s Canadian Tire Centre and Montreal’s Bell Centre are still at the forefront. Regardless, Bermane is ready now, or in a few months, and the longer Klitschko plays politics rather than man up and fight, the more ready we will be and the older he will get. Bermane will KO him wherever and whenever it happens.”


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


>


Lol try not get knocked out first


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Unbeaten 18-year-old heavyweight prospect Hughie Fury, the cousin of world ranked Tyson Fury, will face tough and proven cruiserweight Shane McPhilbin on September 14th in Rotherham, Yorkshire. Fury, already 8-0(5) despite having turned pro just this March, will be facing his first British opponent in the former British cruiserweight boss.


---



> In a series of tweets, former world champion Andre Berto expressed bitterness about his treatment by the media after losing to Jesus Soto Karass last Saturday night.
> 
> *This f***** media is trying to crucifie me hu smh.. Everytime I step in that square circle it’s for everybody sitting in those seats man
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HAYEMAKER


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *Former WBC middleweight champion Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. (46-1-1, 32 KO’s) will have his father Julio Cesar Chavez Sr*. as his trainer for his September 7th fight against Brian Vera (23-6, 14 KO’s) at the Staples Center in Los Angeles, California.


---



> Unbeaten heavyweight Tyson Fury (21-0, 15 KO’s) isn’t satisfied with just trying to beat David Haye (26-2, 24 KO’s) on September 28th in their fight at the Manchester Arena in Manchester, UK. Fury wants to send the 32-year-old Haye into permanent retirement. I guess it’s some kind of thing where the 6’9” Fury will feel validated as a fighter if he’s the one that sends Haye into his retirement. I don’t understand it, but to each his own. *Fury said this to the Daily Star “After I have sorted him out in the ring, there will be nowhere left for him to go. He will be finished.*


---



> *41-year-old Shane Mosley (47-8-1, 39 KO’s) has reportedly been given an offer of close to $1.5 million to travel to Australia to fight 38-year-old former WBA super middleweight champion Anthony Mundine (44-5, 26 KO’s) in October, according to news.com.au*. If Mundine loses the fight, he says he’s going to retire from boxing. It’s not likely that Mundine will lose the fight, because he’s going to have a huge height and weight advantage over the soon to be 42-year-old Mosley. Mundine is fighting at middleweight now, but he’s still pretty much a super middleweight in size at 5’11”. He’s come down in weight with the hopes that he can work his way into a big fight with Floyd Mayweather Jr., but that appears to be little more than a pipe dream at best.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mosley!!!


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Mosley v Mundine, seriously who'd watch that now? They should both retire or Mundine should fight GGG, get KOd and retire.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^^Lol the mayweather fight will neever happen unless he gets rid of Bob Arum


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan has called for Devon Alexander to reach an agreement on their potential fight later this year.*



> Khan is set to return to the ring on December 7 with the current IBF welterweight champion seen as the ideal opponent for the Briton's first fight at 147lb.
> 
> "He said he wanted to fight at the start and now it slowly seems that he is not 100 per cent sure about it, coming up with excuses."
> Amir Khan
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

khan has this, Mayweather next


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> khan has this, Mayweather next


No doubt but then it's all downhill


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol no doubt


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> No doubt but then it's all downhill


I thought he already flew off that cliff :troll


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol if he doesn't fight Mayweather he can get back on the scene with a few more wins


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> I thought he already flew off that cliff :troll


I wish haha  he still believes he's the best


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He'll always


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Lucas Matthysse cancels press tour with Danny Garcia*



> WBC interim light welterweight champion Lucas Matthysse (34-2, 32 KO’s) has reportedly cancelled his three-city press tour with WBA/WBC light welterweight champion Danny Garcia (26-0, 16 KO’s) to publicize their September 14th pay per view fight on HBO at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas, Nevada, According to Badlefthook. Matthysse canceled the press tour, and Garcia is not pleased in the least. There’s no word about why the press tour was canceled by Matthysse, but it’s likely that it would have been a hardship for him, as he’s from Argentina.


*Pacquiao: I want to fight Mayweather for the fans*



> Manny Pacquiao (54-5-2, 38 KO’s) hasn’t let go of the idea of him fighting Floyd Mayweaher Jr. (44-0, 26 KO’s) in the near future despite Mayweather saying he has little interest in fighting him anymore now that he’s lost his last two fights. Pacquiao says he wants to fight Mayweather to make the fans happy, as it’s a fight that fans have been pushing for since 2009. Pacquiao said to ESPN “I am already satisfied with what I have done in boxing. But I want the fight to happen for the sake of fans. I’m hoping for the fight to happen, but it’s up to him. If he says yes, then the fight will be on.”


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao Are you okay Pacquiao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HAAHHAAHAHHAH HIS LAUGH


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *Manny Pacquiao has signed a contract for Olympic style random drug testing to be done for his November 23rd fight against Brandon Rios, according to Yahoo Sports.* The testing will be done by the Voluntary Anti-Doping Agency [VADA], and Rios is on board as well with the testing for their fight in Macao, China. It’s definitely a good step forward for Pacquiao, but it’s too bad him and Floyd Mayweather Jr. were unable to come to an agreement about this back in 2009 when the two first attempt to negotiate a fight. There was all kinds of problems when Mayweather said he wanted full random blood testing, eventually the issues became too much for the fight to get made.


---


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/ct-AjggyOA/#

I see that's what Haye is doing in getting ready


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> ---


So not against Mayweather butnow???


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Klitschko will win


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *Unbeaten heavyweight talent Deontay Wilder (29-0, 29 KO’s) scored his 29th straight KO win with a 1st round knockout win over former WBO heavyweight champion Sergei Liakhovich (25-6, 16 KO’s) on Friday night at the Fantasy Springs Casino, in Indio, California*, USA. The 6’7″ Deontay nailed Liakhovich with a big right hand that drove him backwards from the force of the sledgehammer blow. Deontay added another right hand, and then put the coup de grace with a tremendous right hand to the head that sent Liakhovich down on the canvas. Liakhovich stayed down for a long time before getting up.


29kos :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WOWOWOWO


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wat da hell 29 wins 29 kos, sounds like someone needs to be drug tested cause I seriously can't believe that shit lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Foreman knocked out 40 guys in a row


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Foreman knocked out 40 guys in a row


Lol yeah but that guy was extremely powerful, Wilder needs to face stiff competition before ppl talk


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea I know, ut so is this guy even if he hasn;t faced that many good fighters


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Lol yeah but that guy was extremely powerful, Wilder needs to face stiff competition before ppl talk


Well he just beat a former World Champion in first round so he's certainly moving through the division, I feel he should face winner of Haye/Fury next


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thatd be awesome


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Thatd be awesome


Sure would, though I doubt any of them would be Ko'd like he did to his last opponent, fuck looked like he almost killed him


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sick.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> At today’s official weigh-in on Cardiff’s busy Queen Street, outside the Capitol Shopping Centre, WBO World Light-Heavyweight Champion Nathan Cleverly came in at 12st 6lb (174lb) while the challenger Sergey Kovalev weighed 12st 5lb 8oz (173lbs). Undefeated Cleverly makes the eighth and riskiest title defense against the dynamite-punching Russian tomorrow night at Cardiff’s Motorpoint Arena, live and exclusive in the on BoxNation and in America on HBO.
> 
> Cleverly said, “There is nothing left to say now and all the talking will be done in the ring tomorrow night. All the hard work is done, I’ve hit the weight spot and I’m ready to fight. I can’t wait for it, bring on Kovalev.”
> 
> In the chief support, British Super-Featherweight Champion Gary Buckland hit the scales at 9st 2lb 8oz (128lb) and challenger Stephen Smith came in at 9st 4lb (130lb). Commonwealth Light-Heavyweight Champion Ovill McKenzie weighed 12st 6lb (174lb) with challenger Enzo Maccarinelli weighing 12st 6lb (174lb) in the big rematch.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


>


Gonna be awesome


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Is there any place where i can download boxing matches? Not only matches from recent years but also classics from past.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

sesel said:


> Is there any place where i can download boxing matches? Not only matches from recent years but also classics from past.


Torrent


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Cleverly got raped big time! It's good to talk but if you don't back it up!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Russians man.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats Darren Barker!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

A British World Champion!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Welterweights Amir Khan (28-3, 19 KOs) and Devon Alexander (25-1, 14 KOs) collide December 7 in either Dubai, UAE, or Barclays Center in Brooklyn, NY. Golden Boy is waiting to see if Dubai “has the capcity” to handle the event.* Khan told the Daily Mail, ‘I do have a lot of fans in the Middle East and especially in the UAE. Maybe he does feel that everyone will be against him if we fight in Dubai. But I can assure it will be a fair fight, obviously. If it happens, it will be a global event. They are doing big things in Dubai and UAE and it will be beneficial for all … if we fight in Dubai.”​


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> A press conference was held in Argentina to announce the clash of legends between 45-year-old former world champion Jorge “Locomotora” Castro (130-11-3, 90 KOS) and the incomparable 62-year-old Roberto “Mano de Piedra” Duran, in what will be the rubber match of their trilogy on September 7 at the Luna Park Stadium in Buenos Aires, Argentina, in an event presented by Mario Margossian/Argentina Boxing Promotions and Full Box. Duran was not present, but Castro spoke about the fight.
> 
> “I am very happy to be here and that this is the farewell that so many wanted. Every boxer wants to leave the sport in a place where they have fought all the big names, like at Luna Park, and we are doing that. And if that were not enough, with someone big like ‘Hands of Stone” Duran!
> 
> “I never walked away completely. I’m always stayed in shape physically, even sparring with some kids, but obviously less than before. It’s going to be a party. I hope that people will be happy with what I did in my career and I really want to enjoy the entire event. I have no doubt that will be a unique night.”


Whoa! 90ko's!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wat da fuck, 45 year old vs 62 year old??? Is this for real :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Roberto Duran STILL wants to box???


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ooohhh I gotta see this, thanks for posting.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Finally it's almost time for that fight :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Finally it's almost time for that fight :avit:


Who's your virtual $ on?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *In an IBF heavyweight eliminator, IBF #1 heavyweight Kubrat Pulev (18-0, 9 KOs) won a twelve round unanimous decision over Tony Thompson (38-4, 26 KOs) on Saturday night at the Sport- und Kongress Hall in Schwerin, Germany.* Tactical early rounds, but things started to heat up in round four with Pulev becoming more aggressive and clearly winning rounds. Thompson landed some good head shots at the end of round seven, his best moment in the fight. Pulev was busier in round eight and dominated the tiring 41-year-old Thompson for the rest of the fight. Scores were 116-112, 118-110, 117-111. Pulev is now the mandatory IBF challenger for the winner between Wladimir Klitschko and Alexander Povetkin. He joins Wlad as the only fighter to beat Thompson over the last decade.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Who's your virtual $ on?


i got Mayweather, Canelo might be hungry but he's not good enough from what I've seen :cool2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Getting closer!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Shane Mosley confirms Anthony Mundine fight*



> Three-time former world champion Shane Mosley has confirmed that his next fight will against former world titlist Anthony Mundine on October 23 in Australia, probably in Sydney.
> 
> Mosley was in Panama last week with his mother who is receiving medical treatment. While he was there, Mosley popped into a local boxing gym and did some sightseeing at the Panama Canal before dropping by World Boxing Association Headquarters. WBA Executive Vice President Gilberto Jesus Mendoza presented black and gold WBA belts to Mosley and Panamanian bantamweight super champion Anselmo “Chemito” Moreno.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn this video got me hyped all over again for the fight. Gorilla Productions makes amazing videos you guys should check them out :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea they make me pumped up


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

So many good fights this month!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Has the HBO 24/7 series started?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Has the HBO 24/7 series started?


What for the Pacquiao fight? Or are you talking about the All access show with floyd n canelo?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Watching ep-1 of the All Access for Mayweather/Canelo and it's getting me pumped for this one. BIG TIME!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck yes, Mayweather brings in the entertainment


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Fuck yes, Mayweather brings in the entertainment


Yes he does 

By the way, was anyone else shocked when Canelo mentioned he had a daughter??? I'm not sure if he mentioned it before but that shit just came way outta left field for me :faint:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Yes he does
> 
> By the way, was anyone else shocked when Canelo mentioned he had a daughter??? I'm not sure if he mentioned it before but that shit just came way outta left field for me :faint:


He literally wants to do everything before he is 25!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Yes he does
> 
> By the way, was anyone else shocked when Canelo mentioned he had a daughter??? I'm not sure if he mentioned it before but that shit just came way outta left field for me :faint:


wtf!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Canelo ain't holding back no bout


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YEAAAA BUDDY


----------



## chaoskid (Sep 13, 2012)

should be a good fight


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tommy Morrison is dead! Not sure how to feel about that... Any big fans of his here?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

who>?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> who>?


He was in Rocky 5, his protege. And a big star back in the late 80s in boxing. Youtube him.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Tommy Morrison is dead! Not sure how to feel about that... Any big fans of his here?


a former world champion!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sick left hook he had... Never got to see him live as I was too young but It seems he wasn't too bad RIP


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam Rest In Peace


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Hatton believes Mayweather will win* (Mayweather is being paid an estimated £29.1m, taking his earnings for the year to approximately £60m, with Alvarez set to earn about £6.4m.)


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> *Hatton believes Mayweather will win* (Mayweather is being paid an estimated £29.1m, taking his earnings for the year to approximately £60m, with Alvarez set to earn about £6.4m.)


Fuck that is a ton of money, I believe it will be alot more than that though, the whole ppv is too good to not either get close to breaking the record or actually surpassing it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's probably getting another $20 million from his promotion


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Beltran just literally destroyed Ricky Burns, knocks him down, wins at least 8 rounds CLEARLY.

Called a draw.

Corrupt as fuck.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ONE WEEK AWAY BOYS!!!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Beltran just literally destroyed Ricky Burns, knocks him down, wins at least 8 rounds CLEARLY.
> 
> Called a draw.
> 
> Corrupt as fuck.


Da fuck you serious?!? :frustrate


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Tyler Durden said:


> ONE WEEK AWAY BOYS!!!!!


I know Canelo vs Mayweather, hoping for Canelo to win to get a rematch down the line, but Mayweather has proved to outsmart his challengers whether they had just as much as experience as him or less.Canelo has the youth and fire to be the best, but he's going to need to be on Mayweather's ass the whole fight, and pound him like Cotto did.It's easy to seem in control when you getting in those jabs, you can sucker in a fight for your best punch, but when you hurt, tired how do you deal with the stress?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Beltran just literally destroyed Ricky Burns, knocks him down, wins at least 8 rounds CLEARLY.
> 
> Called a draw.
> 
> Corrupt as fuck.


Even his home crowd were like WTF? He dislocated Ricky's jaw!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ho ho inc said:


> I know Canelo vs Mayweather, hoping for Canelo to win to get a rematch down the line, but Mayweather has proved to outsmart his challengers whether they had just as much as experience as him or less.Canelo has the youth and fire to be the best, but he's going to need to be on Mayweather's ass the whole fight, and pound him like Cotto did.It's easy to seem in control when you getting in those jabs, you can sucker in a fight for your best punch, but when you hurt, tired how do you deal with the stress?


Mayweather will d his thing, I just hope he isn't going to injure his hand


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Mayweather will d his thing, I just hope he isn't going to injure his hand


If he injures his hands against Canelo I could see Canelo winning the last few rounds, Floyd needs to win just about all the 1st rounds (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

But if he doesn't, it will just be business as usual.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Eddie Hearn and everyone from Burns camp admitting Beltran should be World Champ so I sense a rematch must happen on neutral ground!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Loving those 24/7 episodes


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Oscar to miss the fight he promoted...



> *Oscar De La Hoya, the president of powerhouse boxing promotion company Golden Boy Promotions and a former 10-time world title winner, has returned to rehab to address his substance abuse problem.*
> 
> De La Hoya announced in a statement released Tuesday that he would miss the megafight that Golden Boy is promoting between undefeated junior middleweight titleholders Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Saul "Canelo" Alvarez -- the biggest fight of the year -- on Saturday night at the MGM Grand because of his issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

4 more days!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone know why Mayweather is charging $65 for the PPV and WWE/UFC charge $50 and have a higher payroll to meet? 

I was going to order the Money Mayweather fight until I saw the +$15 spread and changed my mind. 

The buyrate could be so much better even if the dropped it down to $59.99


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Streaming it for free. It's only £15 over here but still think it's a lot. $65 for a fight is madness.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

vampyr said:


> Oscar to miss the fight he promoted...


I mean, he already did his thing... He promoted the fight and built up the hype for the it! His presence at the event wouldn't change anything!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone seen this yet??? :lmao at Garcia's dad, dude been hanging out with Oscar Dela Hoya way too much or some shit


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

(Y) (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

bodog19 said:


> Anyone know why Mayweather is charging $65 for the PPV and WWE/UFC charge $50 and have a higher payroll to meet?
> 
> I was going to order the Money Mayweather fight until I saw the +$15 spread and changed my mind.
> 
> The buyrate could be so much better even if the dropped it down to $59.99


Making money. 

Thankfully I;m watching at friends house


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> During Thursday night’s fight card at the MGM Grand Conference Center in Las Vegas, Adrien Broner and Marcos Maidana exchanged strong words and challenged each other to fight on Decemeber 14th.
> 
> Broner then tweeted, *“Man I almost just knocked @ChinoMaidana out just now!!!”*
> 
> Maidana responded, *“This liar Broner said he almost knocked me out today. What a liar! He was white like the snow. I told Broner to talk in the ring December 14.”*


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Mayweather is winning Round 0, apparently Canelo is having trouble before the Weigh-In


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What happened?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> What happened?


Mayweather 150.5lb
Canelo 152

It seems canelo didnt understand Floyd when he wanted Canelo to pose with the title, and Canelo got pissed and left


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Mayweather already in his head


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Lol Mayweather already in his head


Is just that Canelo was with the hand up posing, then floyd forced his hand to the title, but Canelo just did, his own poses, it seemed that he didnt wanted the title since he didnt pose because of what floyd did.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Official crowd in the MGM Grand Arena for the weigh-in is 12,200. Many more turned away.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather 150.5 vs. Canelo Alvarez 152
> (WBC/WBA super welterweight titles)
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Eh who cares about posing with that shit, it don't belong to him anyway until he takes it. Besides the weigh in today went quick as fuck, how long was the stream like 30 minutes :shocked:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCKING BRING IT ON

THE MONEY TEAM!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Canelo's like i aint sweatin u


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

A part of me wants Canelo to lose since he is so overrated by media here in Mexico, but my patriotic self, and the whole independence day envoirement, is gonna make me go with my Mexico Shirt to my cousins bar and cheer canelo, if he win or loses, im gonna act as if thats what i wanted LOL.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Like I said, it's going to be business as usual.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Man listening to Angel Garcia is like keeping track of Lindsay Lohans drug habit, you never know how erratic it will be :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hate that guy


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

FIGHT NIGHT!

SOMEONE'S 0 HAS TO GO!


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Man I work and get out late I am rooting money Mayweather. Anyone know when the fight will start? I am pacific so I assume it will start 9:15 or 9:30 right? I am rushing to friends as soon as I am out hopefully I can catch the last rounds (if it gets that far).


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I fucking love Money Mayweather. He's a such a character. He was extremely entertaining on the All Access episodes.

That being said, I'm rootin' for Canelo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

86 wins 0 losses. Someone is going to lose fuck yes


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is the fight around 4am UK time?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Floyd to get knocked out.

You heard it here first.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Watch Floyd go on some super saiyan shit


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Which streams are you guys using?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Get ready for a boxing lesson boys.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Danny Garcia and Angel Garcia's relationship with each other are the same as mine with my Father, he's tough on me, and I like that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck that fight is a main event itself, it's going to be a good night


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Still this undercard is delicious, can't wait for the fights to get started finally.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm going for lucas matthysse to win


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Mathysse is a gangster, man! He's gonna light Garcia up and hopefully call out that assclown Broner after the win!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hardest puncher pound for pound in boxing right now imo


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> Hardest puncher pound for pound in boxing right now imo


Only Triple G hits harder p4p, in my opinion!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Garcia from Phila, my home away from home, he's a smart fighter, and a mentally tough fighter. I have a feeling he wins his fight tonight, but he needs to get into Mathysse's head early.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Old_John said:


> Only Triple G hits harder p4p, in my opinion!


Who?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> Who?


You don't know Gennady Golovkin? He's WBA MW champ. The whole division is ducking that kid right now.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Felix DeJesus as the translator for Mathysse in his interview right now, he and I must be related.Did Mathysse just said he didn't study Garcia at all wtf lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I know him lol, I didn't know he was called Triple G


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Who you guys got for Ishe Smith VS. Carlos Molina fight tonight? It's actually a pretty important world title fight, too. IBF belt on the line.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Molina


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Is Smith the guy from Las Vegas?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cano is out boxing his opponent Theo all around the ring, with ease.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Heard Money Mayweather's career earnings are going to hit $350 million against Canleo. Holy fuck.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Imagine the money he's blown off with ease though lol.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm actually looking forward to Garcia's match more than the Main Event (You should probably know why).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lord Flvcko said:


> Heard Money Mayweather's career earnings are going to hit $350 million against Canleo. Holy fuck.


Dude is a cash cow. Don't hate him one bit for it.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Kano's gassed out, man.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ChristianMB1 said:


> I'm actually looking forward to Garcia's match more than the Main Event (You should probably know why).


Me too, that's gonna be a war, and da main event will have Floyd win easily


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope the next fight ends early


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

This fight was pretty decent


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Me too, that's gonna be a war, and da main event will have Floyd win easily


I wouldn't say as easy as Guerrero, def harder but mayweather winning on decision.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Garcia's dad is the fucking Zeb Colter of boxing.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> I wouldn't say as easy as Guerrero, def harder but mayweather winning on decision.


Still easier than the Cotto fight I believe

n wat was that shit split decision Cano won easily fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Still easier than the Cotto fight I believe
> 
> n wat was that shit split decision Cano won easily fpalm


Floyd isn't going to go toe to toe with Canelo though, he's going to outbox him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ChristianMB1 said:


> Garcia's dad is the fucking Zeb Colter of boxing.


I love listening to both. All Angel Garcia needs is the evil beard


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope this fight ends soon, don't care who wins or loses


----------



## TheJWay (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone have a stream please??


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

End this fight!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What's after tyhis?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> What's after tyhis?


The Garcia fight thank god


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/09/celebrities-predict-the-floyd-mayweather-canelo-alvarez-megafight/


----------



## TheJWay (Jul 22, 2013)

can someone give me a link please?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Almost over!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

zzzzzzzz.....


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

did the mayweather/other guy... fight start yet? lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll pick Molina just for the hell ofi t


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, Ishe will get this decision, unfortunately. Man, he is the most boring champion in recent memory!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank god for that!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> did the mayweather/other guy... fight start yet? lol


No Garcia fight is first


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cycloneon said:


> did the mayweather/other guy... fight start yet? lol


Still got another fight before that, but it's going to be a good one bro


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

YESSS!!! Justice prevailed! Congrats Molina! At least he tried to do something!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The hell is with these judges scores


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Got my prediction right


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank god that's over.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Finally, let's go Garcia


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let's go LUCAS!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Let's go Matthysse!


----------



## Storm702 (Apr 14, 2006)

May someone please link me with a stream?


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

If anyone needs something for the fight pm me but I need green..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Angel


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn! That last one landed well in Garcias face, and LOL, the governor of my state being part of Canelo's team


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Lucas right eye is useless, if he survives the 12 rounds that will show he is up there with the best


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

His eye is fucked.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Lucas's eye is near shut. This is going to be ugly.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Lucas need to protect his right side, Garcia is gonna keep distance with his right and is going to try to finish lucas with his left


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Damn, the guys in the corner just pushing down on that eye.

I'd probably be whimpering like a bitch in that situation.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Damn, the guys in the corner just pushing down on that eye.
> 
> I'd probably be whimpering like a bitch in that situation.


Lucas need a super smart boxing, with accuracy punches, he needs to keep his offense and defence as smooth as possible if he wants to win this fight.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Gotta love when you're corner doesn't know what the fuck it's doing, lol


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Lucas won this round, Garcia is letting lucas come back to the fight, he has a big advantage, he needs to keep using the right jab and keep the pressure to finish the job


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Garcia was going in


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Garcia grabs too fucking much


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

LUCAS WENT DOWN!

FIRST TIME BEING KNOCKED DOWN IN HIS CAREER!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Knew all the undercard fights would go the distance -_-


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

What a Round! Round 12 just guts! amazing


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

THAT FUCKING ENDING WOW.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

These vanilla midgets. Get Tyson and Kimbo in there.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

With the low blow, i have a Draw or maybe divided for Garcia


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

That was a great final couple rounds


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck Garcia


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

What a Joke! 115-111? i know Garcia dominated after the 2nd half of the fight but those scores are a shame as a boxing fan


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Garcia like Hopkins just said, you a motherfucking star right now, like I thought Garcia outsmarted him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

THE ONE!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Garcia won it fair and square!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> Garcia like Hopkins just said, you a motherfucking star right now, like I thought Garcia outsmarted him.


Outsmarted?, Lucas was doing a great fight, but after that hit landed in the eye, there was nothing much to think about, the fight course was a given, it just needed Garcia to keep pressure


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

kimino said:


> What a Joke! 115-111? i know Garcia dominated after the 2nd half of the fight but those scores are a shame as a boxing fan


He did get a point deducted


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

kimino said:


> Outsmarted?, Lucas was doing a great fight, but after that hit landed in the eye, there was nothing much to think about, the fight course was a given, it just needed Garcia to keep pressure



Lucas boxed the last three or four rounds, before that, Garcia was getting him outta his game, and he was taken his punches with no fear.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> Lucas boxed the last three or four rounds, before that, Garcia was getting him outta his game, and he was taken his punches with no fear.


IMO if garcia wanted, this could have ended in a KO around 10 or 11

BUT NOW IS THE FUCKING TIME

Let the fight start already! Go Canelo win it for Mexico!, Go Mayweather win it because im more of a fan of Chavez Jr. than Canelo!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Garcia is the real deal, damn those punches he survived o
:shocked:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

lol Mayweather, I hate the dude cause I'm so jelly, I can't even lie. :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Garcia was throwing some hard body punches and jabs that could of dropped anyone.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Money Mayweathwer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

For all that money Mayweather has, he attire to the ring..half ass lol.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> Garcia was throwing some hard body punches and jabs that could of dropped anyone.


Of course he did it for moments, but the fact that Lucas landed some big shots after round 8, were Garcias fault, he stopped jabbing at some points of the fight, i tought that was noticable but it seems it was not that noticable


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah he did but if when Lucas got in a good shot, what did he do? He would clinch and stop his momentum very smart.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> Yeah he did but if when Lucas got in a good shot, what did he do? He would clinch and stop his momentum very smart.


Well of course it was smart, but it was smart in the kinda bad way for me, he did what he had to win. IMO, but lets stop arguing about that fight XD, ist ME time!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's ginger so I'm going to claim him as Irish.

C'mon Canelo!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Coming out with Lil Wayne. :lmao


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Justin Beiber :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lord Flvcko said:


> Coming out with Lil Wayne. :lmao


And Beiber, for fuck sake.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Del Rio should take some cues from Mayweather on how to get heat, lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bet Justin Beiber doesn't watch Boxing outside of Floyd's fights lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuck beiber


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Go Canelo kick Beiber Ass!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Dat Heat


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Mayweather with DAT HEEL HEAT.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm hoping Canelo wins obviously but I know it's just going to be 12 rounds of impeccable Mayweather defence.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Canelo already looks nervous.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I would say both are cautious it's the first round lol.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Lord Flvcko said:


> Canelo already looks nervous.


:lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone feel it's 1 to 1 right now?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Wayne never wears a shirt


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I've got it 10-9 Mayweather for both rounds.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

ho ho inc said:


> Anyone feel it's 1 to 1 right now?


Yeah, it's 2-1 Canelo to me but then again I'm biased.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I have it 3-0 Mayweather.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Mayweather baiting Canelo in the ropes, he's smarter than that to counter punch with you all night lol.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Farnham the Drunk said:


> Yeah, it's 2-1 Canelo to me but then again I'm biased.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Amazing_Cult said:


> I've got it 10-9 Mayweather for both rounds.


I have 1 and 3 for mayweather with 2 that could have gone either way, canelo is saving energy in the early rounds


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

kimino said:


> I have 1 and 3 for mayweather with 2 that could have gone either way, canelo is saving energy in the early rounds


Going past 4 rounds is easy money for Floyd.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

That 4th round :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Tied 2-2 for me, Mayweather gets a shot in here and there, but Canelo is hitting him in the body and in the face with jabs.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

4 goes to floyd


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

4-1 to floyd


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Amazing_Cult said:


>


At least I can admit it :lol

Canelo's gonna have to get the TKO otherwise the judges are gonna favor Mayweather if it's close.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

4-2 good round for canelo


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Honestly I've seen one round where Mayweather totally won the round, besides that it's pure opinion on who won the rounds.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Canelo getting gassed. . . . .


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

And Canelo gettin whupped


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dat shoulder bump lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mayweather up 6-0 on my card. Fourth was the only close round I feel.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Floyd giving him that WORK!

:banderas


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is a mismatch.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mayweather doin his thaaaaaanggg


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Floyd was getting on that ass in the 7th, shit was nice.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha, thats novice stuff canelo, if you stand still at the ropes, you are asking for him to beat your ass


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TOLD YALL Mayweather was gonna give a boxing lesson


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"Absolutely no damage done in spite of the crowd reaction."

:lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Boxing lesson maybe but this isn't helping the sport, money wise yeah but Mayweather losing would help the sport more.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Lord Flvcko said:


> "Absolutely no damage done in spite of the crowd reaction."
> 
> :lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Whelp seems like that Douglass/Tyson KO moment is gonna evade me again, ah well.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

GO for that K.O., Canelo! That's your only realistic way to win this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Same old shit from a Mayweather fight. Not a criticism of him, he's amazing but every match is the same thing.

He can't be touched.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Canelo punching air


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

This is a shame, Mayweather may be the best fighter of this era, but none will remember his matches, gonna remember the the one boxing.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> Same old shit from a Mayweather fight. Not a criticism of him, he's amazing but every match is the same thing.
> 
> He can't be touched.


He's too damn good, I'm surprised somebody hasn't just tackled him & starting wailing on him out of frustration yet to be honest. :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I think people will remember him talking, his charisma, and ability to sell a fight, his bouts meh.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's not going to knock him out. Floyd can easily dance around for two rounds.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> I think people will remember him talking, his charisma, and ability to sell a fight, his bouts meh.


Floyd may be the best of this era, but all his fight are gonna be forgotten, the fights of this era just because of the rivalry, is Pac-Man vs Marquez.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

45-0-0.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats to Mayweather, he did his thing, nothing else I wanna see him face besides Pac Man, so go away for a year, stop taking viewers money for your lackluster fights you produce.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Floyd is a freak of Nature my goodness...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:ti


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Draw??? Lol fucking moron judge


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

A draw?










That judge is mad as hell right now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let's go next fight.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

This is why boxing is dying, fucking stupid judge 114-114! haha


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Mayweather talking, please tell us your leaving us for over a year, I mean seriously.Theirs no one out there, besides one person people would pay 50 to 60 bucks to see fight.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

And in less then one hour, Mayweather & Canelo just made off with a ton of people's hard earned money. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great bit of judging there


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

No one would pay 60 bucks to see Garcia vs Mayweather lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That judge is a prick. 

Anyway, Garcia vs (Khan vs ALexander), winner fights mayweather


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good ppv, 3 good fights n the 2nd fight was shyte.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Didn't CJ Ross also have Bradley over Pac in that decision?

:kobe


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah but neither man could keep up or counter punch with Floyd so worthless to even bait people to watch those bouts.I want Pac Man stop the games motherfuckers!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

C.J Ross fuckk off


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Didn't CJ Ross also have Bradley over Pac in that decision?
> 
> :kobe


How is he still a judge, corrupt slime fuck.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> Yeah but neither man could keep up or counter punch with Floyd so worthless to even bait people to watch those bouts.I want Pac Man stop the games motherfuckers!


As long as Bob Arum is alive that fight won't happen, and Marquez getting that KO probably made the coffin for Pac/Mayweather.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Money Team


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

C.J. Ross strikes again!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> How is he still a judge, corrupt slime fuck.


Woman. Take it how you will.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Amazing_Cult said:


> As long as Bob Arum is alive that fight won't happen, and Marquez getting that KO probably made the coffin for Pac/Mayweather.


Bs, Bradley will lose to Marquez, and Pac man will beat his opponent and challenge Marquez and win again then what? Honestly who has Mayweather truly beaten, outside of De La Hoya?? I mean true hall of famer, not a good fighter a great fighter? Pac man would be the ultimate test.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

No wonder, floyd matches never win any award. A great win but a dissapointing fight, even Chavez Jr. had the guts to go for a KO against Maravilla


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> Bs, Bradley will lose to Marquez, and Pac man will beat his opponent and challenge Marquez and win again then what? Honestly who has Mayweather truly beaten, outside of De La Hoya?? I mean true hall of famer, not a good fighter a great fighter? Pac man would be the ultimate test.


Cotto gave a good fight thats the last truly not so predictable fight of floyd


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/37...p4?versionId=VbmK0VDC97sr72md7FVPybIdoMrf0f7B

Mexicans mad as hell.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i can only see khan giving mayweather trouble at the mo, khan is just as quick and his only real weakness is his chin and i don't know if mayweather has the power to exploit it


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

^Khan lost to Garcia so nope that won't happen.You know...Pac man is the only man would match up round for round around the ring.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Khan will get destroyed within 6-7 rounds


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That bitch should have been shot after scoring the Pac-Bradley fight, how the f**k she's still judging is beyond. I can only imagine she's trying to look incompetent to avoid looking corrupt. Holy f**k.

Floyd is truly entering GOAT territory. I mean that's a top 5 P4P fighter and he just couldn't get close to him. It's absolutely astounding how he does it.

No idea where he goes from here. He should stay the hell away from the UK, would be a waste of time.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Mayweather will retire undefeated, just like Rocky Marciano did. 
HERE, I said it first on Wrestlingforums! (or one thousand hundred-first everywehere else lol)


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Floyd is ducking the rematch with Big Show. Big Show had Floyd in big trouble and had him beat five years ago. He let his guard down and got caught. Won't happen this time, Show is more experienced and would beat him this time around. Floyd knows it.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Money


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not a hardcore boxing fan (or a fan at all for that matter), but where do most people place Mayweather in their GOAT boxers list?

Obviously there are all time greats like Tyson, Ali, Foreman, Lennox Lewis, Ray Leonard, Duran, and Joe Louis in the list. Just wondering how Floyd compares to those guys.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

WEIDMAN said:


> I'm not a hardcore boxing fan (or a fan at all for that matter), but where do most people place Mayweather in their GOAT boxers list?
> 
> Obviously there are all time greats like Tyson, Ali, Foreman, Lennox Lewis, Ray Leonard, Duran, and Joe Louis in the list. Just wondering how Floyd compares to those guys.


well he's probably right after them unless ppl make up another phenom who can. defeat him


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Floyd is ducking the rematch with Big Show. Big Show had Floyd in big trouble and had him beat five years ago. He let his guard down and got caught. Won't happen this time, Show is more experienced and would beat him this time around. Floyd knows it.


kayfabe heel Mayweather will overcome the odds and defeat the biggest adversary Big Show all day errday! :vince


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

When are they gonna induct Floyd's shoulder in the HoF? 



> I'm not a hardcore boxing fan (or a fan at all for that matter), but where do most people place Mayweather in their GOAT boxers list?
> 
> Obviously there are all time greats like Tyson, Ali, Foreman, Lennox Lewis, Ray Leonard, Duran, and Joe Louis in the list. Just wondering how Floyd compares to those guys.



Also, fine list, but how can you put Lennox Lewis on there and not even mention Sugar Ray Robinson? :kobe8


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Meanwhile in the real world, Riddick Bowe's pro wrestling debut has been announced....

http://www.prestoncitywrestling.com/news/2013/09/14/making-his-pro-wresting-debut-in-2014


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I still think its hilarious that you can even score that fight a draw.

You literally have to absolutely hate Mayweather, or put the TV on mute, and turn your back and score the fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> When are they gonna induct Floyd's shoulder in the HoF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't I specify I wasn't really a fan? I basically just named the most famous boxers that came to my mind :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Old_John said:


> Mayweather will retire undefeated, just like Rocky Marciano did.
> HERE, I said it first on Wrestlingforums! (or one thousand hundred-first everywehere else lol)


He's got 4 fights to go, we'll see


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not really a boxing fan, at all, but I got hooked into watching the Floyd/Canelo fight from the access episodes. Pretty astounding performance by Floyd.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's never off his game, even taking up to 16 months off, he comes back and still got it. 

He's already in my top 10 GOAT boxers


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

MONEY.

That was a classic performance from mayweather. The judge that gave the draw was having a giraffe. I dont know what she was thinking.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Unbelievable that anyone could watch that fight and score it a draw, let alone someone trained to professional judge the fight. First the Bradley fight, now this. What a dumb bitch. :lmao

I didn't expect Floyd to be quite as dominant as he was. Very impressive performance from him.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Just watching it now, on round 9... Fuck me is there a better counter puncher ever to pull on gloves than Money..

A draw WTF?!?!?!!?!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

KLEEBLATT said:


> MONEY.
> 
> That was a classic performance from mayweather. The judge that gave the draw was having a giraffe. I dont know what she was thinking.


GOAT

loving the sig!

I gotta say I didn't Money to be so dominant and he really was..it was frightening at times. I have to say in top ten of all time he's up there in top 5 at least.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Garcia showed me he was the real deal last night. He was getting rocked early in the fight n could have easily folded, but nope he showed heart n a great chin (Y)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope Khan wins so i can see Mayweather knock him out.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Garcia showed me he was the real deal last night. He was getting rocked early in the fight n could have easily folded, but nope he showed heart n a great chin (Y)


You thinking Garcia next for Money and then Khan?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> You thinking Garcia next for Money and then Khan?


Naw I think he'd rather fight Khan, wonder if it will happen in the UK...

Garcia isn't ready for that kinda fight I don't think...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that chic judge who scored it 114-114 should be fired immediately. No questions asked.

I had it 119-109. I don't see how anyone could give Alvarez more than 3 rounds max.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Naw I think he'd rather fight Khan, wonder if it will happen in the UK...
> 
> Garcia isn't ready for that kinda fight I don't think...


If he fights Khan it will be in the UK, sadly I can only see one result from that...a massacre all over Khans glass chin face! :avit:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Khan fight Mayweather?:lmao

He's not fit to lace up Money's boots.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Welterweight titlist Devon Alexander, former junior welterweight titlist Amir Khan are in town with their teams, and Schaefer said a deal for them to meet “will get done.” Assuming he’s right, the fight will take place Dec. 7 (Showtime) at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, N.Y., not Dubai, which had been a possibility.


Winner of that I presume will get a shot at greatness


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

When is Floyd fighting again?

And I wouldn't mind seeing Garcia rematch Matthysse


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> When is Floyd fighting again?
> 
> And I wouldn't mind seeing Garcia rematch Matthysse


Apparently May 2014 :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather 'dislocated elbow' in Saul Alvarez win*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Amir Khan will get schooled by p4p king, however, I am certain he will NOT be K.O.'d by Mayweather's pillow fists! 
Khan's chin is non-existent, but FMJ is not exactly known for a knockout power either. 
Should be an entertaining beatdown, though!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CJ Ross needs to be barred from judging. She attempted to blatantly ruin a 2nd fight with clear case of corruption. 

Boxers need to refuse fighting if she is calling fights. That's just straight up bullshit. GTFO you dumb cunt.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

CJ Ross should have been fired when she scored Bradley over Pacquiao. Fucking stupid bitch.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mayweather so slick


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Mayweather won by decision. Who didn't see that coming?

- Vic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nest fight I'm looking forward is the Haye vs Fury fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Nest fight I'm looking forward is the Haye vs Fury fight


Yeah same here, come on Haye!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Old_John said:


> Amir Khan will get schooled by p4p king, however, I am certain he will NOT be K.O.'d by Mayweather's pillow fists!
> Khan's chin is non-existent, but FMJ is not exactly known for a knockout power either.
> Should be an entertaining beatdown, though!


I pray this fight ends up like Mayweathers destruction of Arturo Gatti (Y)

And when is the Haye Fury fight???


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sep 28


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The most excitement to happen to the HW since well..forever!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> I pray this fight ends up like Mayweathers destruction of Arturo Gatti (Y)
> 
> And when is the Haye Fury fight???


Lol Gatti is a warrior with a iron jaw. Khan is neither of those


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

R.I.P., Gatti! Seriously guys, let's show some respect to the dead former champs. No need to take their names in vain!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Old_John said:


> R.I.P., Gatti! Seriously guys, let's show some respect to the dead former champs. No need to take their names in vain!


I just meant I hope that if Khan does fight Mayweather that he would get his ass handed to him badly :dance :dance


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Old_John said:


> R.I.P., Gatti! Seriously guys, let's show some respect to the dead former champs. No need to take their names in vain!


What are you talking about? We just mentioned his nname


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:stannis:leslie:stannis


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

That picture is what's wrong with boxing, appearances by shitty celebs nobody cares about. Lil Wayne was far more entertaining. What the fuck was he doing in the audience with no shirt on :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Showing everyone how ripped he was. 

I'm pretty sure Floyd is milking Justin


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

vampyr said:


> :stannis:leslie:stannis


Justin didn't even know what the fuck a majority decision was.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I rarely if ever watch boxing but when I watched the Floyd/Canelo fight, I was literally baffled at how many people were in the ring as they were announcing their names. Completely ridiculous. In MMA, you have the two guys fighting and the guy announcing the names and thats it. I think thats the way to go, more visually appealing than 50 people on each side.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> For brand-new IBF junior middleweight champion “King” Carlos Molina (22-5-2, 6 KOs), reaching one goal just means moving onto the next one. “Now that I’m home, I want to start defending my belt right away, before the end of the year if possible.” Molina continued. I want (Saul) Canelo Alvarez or (Miguel) Cotto next. Beating either of those guys is the fastest way to Floyd Mayweather, so that’s who I want to fight.”


LOL

I love this shot btw!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What da fuck does Molina want to be destroyed by those two guys :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Molina got destroyed by Khan didn't he


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> What da fuck does Molina want to be destroyed by those two guys :lmao


Technically he is next...but he will get battered!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What list is that


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Please tell me that is a ranking of the fighters in that weightclass and not a P4P list


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Please tell me that is a ranking of the fighters in that weightclass and not a P4P list


Yeah the weightclass sorry haha it would be a sorry ass P4P list :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Spoiler: De La Hoya















:lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Floyd posted that HAHAAHAHAHAHAH Makes it 100 times funnier.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Hoping Roach can revive Cotto's career (Y) Mikkey Garcia only big name Puerto Rican out there...







:lmao, damn at least Fury is confident.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow. Imagine taking that to the bank!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


>


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol and the cheque is from Golden Boy Promotions


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> :lmao, damn at least Fury is confident.


The dude can talk but I doubt he can walk the walk when needed 

Unless we have another toegate with Haye :side:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Mexican former two-division world champion Rafael Marquez, 38, announced his decision to retire from boxing. Marquez (39-8, 35 KOs) made the decision after losing four of his last six fights, most recently on September 7 by ninth round TKO to little known Ephraim Esquivias.
> 
> “It’s time to stop and review my life with my family. Time to accept that there are no reasons to continue in boxing. I was in some very difficult fights and is best to leave this to a consciously made decision with my family. It’s time to say goodbye. Boxing gave me the best for my family,” Marquez said.
> 
> Personally I can only tell my friend Rafael Marquez that he deserves to be part of the Hall of Fame and thank you for his devotion and dedication to boxing.


:clap


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Best of luck


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*David Haye postpones Tyson Fury fight after suffering cut*


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

vampyr said:


>


Meanwhile, both the Klitschkos also dominate their division but get maybe a tenth if they are lucky. 

Damn, he may even be are better business man than boxer.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

TheJack said:


> Meanwhile, both the Klitschkos also dominate their division but get maybe a tenth if they are lucky.
> 
> Damn, he may even be are better business man than boxer.


Sadly the HW is boring and not that appealing at the Box Office or PPV


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Man what the fuck I was actually looking forward to the Haye Fury fight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK HAYE


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Man what the fuck I was actually looking forward to the Haye Fury fight


Yeah  it's become Eyegate!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is it cancelled or postponed again


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Is it cancelled or postponed again


Postponed until Haye's eye heals properly


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol I actually feel sorry for Fury for having to put up with this this shit.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> lol I actually feel sorry for Fury for having to put up with this this shit.


Yeah he's been going off on Haye on twitter n shit :lmao


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

So the one time the Heavyweight division has a decent looking fight and it gets postponed. We'll never see the days of Tyson/Holyfield/Lewis etc.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyson Fury is looking for a new opponent (some jobber) and the Haye fight will happen in 2014


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Yeah he's been going off on Haye on twitter n shit :lmao


Haye is acting like a bitch ahaha


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuck we gotta wait till Febuary for the Haye/Fury fight??? Son of a....


----------



## Shade (Sep 24, 2013)

I was disappointed to hear that Haye pulled out of the Fury fight. I've also if I am honest wondered why Fury is fighting Haye. I mean obviously from a financial standpoint the fight makes sense. But I mean based on Haye's performance against Klitschko. I'd have fought Tyson would have rather fought someone who made more sense like Tony Thompson who was coming off the two KOs of David Price. Although obviously now Thompson has lost so that does not even really make sense.

Also would anyone here have any clue who Deontay Wilder is fighting next?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Shade said:


> I was disappointed to hear that Haye pulled out of the Fury fight. I've also if I am honest wondered why Fury is fighting Haye. I mean obviously from a financial standpoint the fight makes sense. But I mean based on Haye's performance against Klitschko. I'd have fought Tyson would have rather fought someone who made more sense like Tony Thompson who was coming off the two KOs of David Price. Although obviously now Thompson has lost so that does not even really make sense.
> 
> Also would anyone here have any clue who Deontay Wilder is fighting next?


Despite what his performance against Klitschko said about him, Haye is still one of the top Heavyweights in the world right now, a win against him would be huge for Fury.

Also can we get some real competition for Wilder now, all these KO's are ridiculous without a big name under it (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Confirmed *Fury vs Haye will happen in February 2014*


----------



## Shade (Sep 24, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> Despite what his performance against Klitschko said about him, Haye is still one of the top Heavyweights in the world right now, a win against him would be huge for Fury.
> 
> Also can we get some real competition for Wilder now, all these KO's are ridiculous without a big name under it (Y)


I get what you are saying about Haye in that respect. Have to be honest though I do not see Fury winning that fight. If guys like Cunningham can drop Tyson then David can knock him out IMO.

And yeah I am totally with you on Wilder. He definitely needs a step up with that record.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*David Haye and Tyson Fury will now meet on February 8th of next year, various media reports have confirmed. The fight, postponed due to Haye suffering a cut eye in sparring, will still take place at The Phones 4U Arena in Manchester.*



> Haye is delighted with the news:
> 
> “I was absolutely devastated this weekend, and felt as though I’d let a lot of people down. But now, with this new date, I couldn’t be happier,” Haye said. “My fans will still get the chance to see what they all wanted to see this weekend – they’ll get to see Tyson Fury sparked out in spectacular fashion. Fury might start to get brave now that he’s received a stay of execution – and he might call me names and accuse me of ducking him – but that will all be short-lived, I can promise you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Despite what his performance against Klitschko said about him, Haye is still one of the top Heavyweights in the world right now, a win against him would be huge for Fury.
> 
> Also can we get some real competition for Wilder now, all these KO's are ridiculous without a big name under it (Y)


Yea give Wilder some real opposition


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Jay Deas, trainer of unbeaten heavyweight Deontay Wilder (29-0, 29 KOs), has confirmed that Wilder will face Nicolai Firtha (21-10-1, 8 KOs) on October 26 at Boardwalk Hall in Atlantic City.


> “We can confirm that Deontay will fight Nick Firtha on the Bernard Hopkins undercard,” said Deas. “It’s a good fight for Deontay on short notice as Firtha is 21-10, coming off a win and went the distance with Johnathan Banks and Povetkin. He also had Tyson Fury in serious trouble in their fight before being stopped in five. Deontay and Firtha were both in camp with Wlad klitschko when Klitschko was preparing to fight Wach.”


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

This Saturday is *Julio Cesar Chavez Jr vs Bryan Vera*...anyone care?


----------



## Shade (Sep 24, 2013)

vampyr said:


> Jay Deas, trainer of unbeaten heavyweight Deontay Wilder (29-0, 29 KOs), has confirmed that Wilder will face Nicolai Firtha (21-10-1, 8 KOs) on October 26 at Boardwalk Hall in Atlantic City.


This will just be another KO on Wilder's resume. He needs a real opponent IMO.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> This Saturday is *Julio Cesar Chavez Jr vs Bryan Vera*...anyone care?


Damn it's already this weekend lol, n any chance Vera gets da win?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> Jay Deas, trainer of unbeaten heavyweight Deontay Wilder (29-0, 29 KOs), has confirmed that Wilder will face Nicolai Firtha (21-10-1, 8 KOs) on October 26 at Boardwalk Hall in Atlantic City.


21-10? WTF, why?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> 21-10? WTF, why?


And only 8 KO's too :lmao Someone must have an Amir Khan chin if they keep going for featherfisted opponents :ti


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just a waste of a fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

A glamour fight to make him look good again, if he stepped up to A listers in the HW division he will get found out quickly


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Former WBC middleweight champion Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. weighed in at 172.4 lbs., for his bout against WBO #1 middleweight Bryan “King of the Upset” Vera on Friday afternoon at the Biltmore Hotel in downtown Los Angeles. Vera scaled in at 171.2.
> 
> The fight was originally contracted at 168 lbs., but Chavez, coming off a year out of the ring, had problems making the weight, and organizers arranged for a new maximum weight of 173.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think Jr got this


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Julio Cesar Chavez JR needs a bounce back win here, after losing to Sergio, but it won't be easy tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man we would have watched Fury vs Haye by now


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow Vera got fucking robbed!!! How da fuck Chavez won 98-92


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I had the fight closer, more so to the 96-94 Chavez.I think people saw Chavez hit harder blows in the round, and Vera running around with him with jabs.It wasn't till later in the fight where he started to land harder shots, but then I thought Chavez had a one round advantage.I would of gave the fight to Vera if he didn't give up the last round, I would of been fine with a draw.Expect a rematch somewhere down the line, I'm highly disappointed in the conditioning of Chavez.He had Vera a few times rocking, and if he was in shape, he would of pounced on him fast.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


> I had the fight closer, more so to the 96-94 Chavez.I think people saw Chavez hit harder blows in the round, and Vera running around with him with jabs.It wasn't till later in the fight where he started to land harder shots, but then I thought Chavez had a one round advantage.I would of gave the fight to Vera if he didn't give up the last round, I would of been fine with a draw.Expect a rematch somewhere down the line, I'm highly disappointed in the conditioning of Chavez.He had Vera a few times rocking, and if he was in shape, he would of pounced on him fast.


I had Vera up at least 2 rounds, in the last couple rounds all you saw was Vera throwing multiple combinations at will and Chavez throwing one punch at a time, sure they were harder shots but shit that wasn't enough for me.

Had he come into the fight in shape he probably could have KO'd Vera, he was slipping lots of punches early, should have been countering him all night.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chavez is an example that you shouldn't judge a fighter on their record


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

If Chavez fought Sergio again at least we know it won't last long


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

If anything, this not making weight better of woke him up and get serious with his career.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *According to various reports popping up all over the place, it seems Britain’s Amir Khan is the frontrunner to next challenge superstar Floyd Mayweather junior. Reportedly Khan has decided not to go ahead with his long planned December 7th fight with IBF welterweight champ Devon Alexander and instead go straight into a May 3rd date with Mayweather.* Naturally Alexander is not pleased at this news and neither are some fans/critics who feel Khan has ducked Alexander and has not earned a shot at Mayweather.
> 
> The word is Alexander may now face Zab Judah in December instead, possibly with Paulie Malignaggi facing the unbeaten Shawn Porter as co-feature. This bill looks headed for the Barclays Centre in New York.


:jay2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck that!!! Let us see if he can beat Devon first. He is going to get slaughtered by Mayweather


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeh skipping the line is not good!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah Chavez didn't convince me tbh


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Poor HBO needs the entire month to be as good as showtime was in one ppv :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Timothy Bradley (30-0, 12 KO) defends the WBO welterweight title against Juan Manuel Marquez (55-6-1, 40 KO) on October 12 on HBO pay-per-view. On the undercard, Orlando Salido (39-12-2, 27 KO) takes on Orlando Cruz (20-2-1, 10 KO) for the vacant WBO featherweight title; amateur superstar Vasyl Lomachenko makes his pro debut against Jose Ramirez (25-3, 15 KO); and Seanie Monaghan (18-0, 11 KO) faces Anthony Caputo Smith (14-1, 10 KO) in a light heavyweight bout.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Just saw Bradleys fight against provodnikov. Epic fight. But damn if Bradley fights like that against Marquez he's gonna get KTFO :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I hope Bradley loses,


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah pulling for Marquez, he has a bigger ego..with no track record of solid wins in his career.Without that weak ass decision over Pac Man, he wouldn't be talked about right now lol.He plays around with Marquez, he'll put him to sleep lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bradley vs Garcia would be good


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

May 3, Khan Mayweather.:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let's pray for Khan


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> May 3, Khan Mayweather.:lmao


Good lord is it confirmed? Didn't fucking Khan lose his last fight? :cussin:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No he didn't, he should have fought Devon tbh


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Povetkin - Klitschko on saturday. To me this is the last big match-up in boxing. 
(one year ago I would put Mayweather - Pacman and Ward - Bute up there)

Povetkin is an olympic gold medalist, undefeated. Tremendous talent who pussied out of the Klitscko fight twice.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> Povetkin - Klitschko on saturday. To me this is the last big match-up in boxing.
> (one year ago I would put Mayweather - Pacman and Ward - Bute up there)
> 
> Povetkin is an olympic gold medalist, undefeated. Tremendous talent who pussied out of the Klitscko fight twice.


Yup, should be a good fight.

Also looking forward to Cotto vs Rodriguez tonight. Expecting a win from Cotto.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

What can I say? Well I'm disappointed that Povektin couldn't stand a chance but that jab is just inhuman. Wladimir throws that jab the entire match, efortless...every single time that jab has KO Power. It's insane.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Lord Flvcko said:


> Yup, should be a good fight.
> 
> Also looking forward to Cotto vs Rodriguez tonight. Expecting a win from Cotto.


Oh damn i totally forgot about Cotto's fight. Rooting for my boy Cotto here :


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Solid round for Cotto, as expected. If he keeps it up at this rate, this should be an easy win for him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well damn, Delvin got destroyed, Cotto looked great. All those body punches set up that hook shot :


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cotto murdered Delvin from the start, that fight needed to be stopped.Imagine if it continued, but Cotto like this, stone face, all business and preying and stalking his opponent is what I wanna see more from him.I wonder if he will get a big time fight after this hmm.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Gotta love how people were expecting Cotto to lose because of "height disadvantage". Certainly didn't matter since Cotto was the better fighter going into the bout.

Looking forward to Bradley vs Marquez.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


> Cotto murdered Delvin from the start, that fight needed to be stopped.Imagine if it continued, but Cotto like this, stone face, all business and preying and stalking his opponent is what I wanna see more from him.I wonder if he will get a big time fight after this hmm.


Yeah, I'm hoping Cotto continues to fight like that. Maybe they'll finally set up him vs. Canelo. I'd feel much better about his chances if he attacks canelos body all night


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Klitschko is so fucking boring he should just retire. his fights shouldn't be on tv anymore!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Redd Foxx said:


> Klitschko is so fucking boring he should just retire. his fights shouldn't be on tv anymore!


Agreed. His performance was average and boring. Terrible performance. 

So it looks like Arum is pushing for Cotto's next fight to be against Martinez for the middleweight championship.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Lord Flvcko said:


> So it looks like Arum is pushing for Cotto's next fight to be against Martinez for the middleweight championship.


Whoa whoa whoa, one fight in and they want Cotto to go up against HIM?!? God I'm a huge Cotto fan but I don't give him much of a shot against Sergio, Wouldn't mind seeing the fight though (Y)


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bradley-Marquez this week.

I think the beating Bradley took from Ruslan is going to show. This fight should be good doe, but I don't see Bradley letting loose like he did against Ruslan


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Srdjan99 said:


> Bradley-Marquez this week.
> 
> I think the beating Bradley took from Ruslan is going to show. This fight should be good doe, but I don't see Bradley letting loose like he did against Ruslan


If he does let loose we'll c this again










:troll :troll


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Redd Foxx said:


> Klitschko is so fucking boring he should just retire. his fights shouldn't be on tv anymore!


Klitschko vs Wilder PLEASE


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Klitschko vs Wilder PLEASE


Are u serious he'll get ktfo like he did against Correy Sanders except much worse :lol

And damn showtime just hit a dagger on HBO with their fall boxing ppvs


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lo lwhatever man, at least it's an interesting fight


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Anybody watching the fight tonight? I got Marquez winning


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm hoping Marquez wins by TKO. Can't stand Bradley.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

SLIM SHADY LP™ said:


> I'm hoping Marquez wins by TKO. Can't stand Bradley.


Yeah I hope JMM knocks his ass out


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Salido destroyed Cruz, and lol with the crows chanting PUTO LOL.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

lol @ rainbow fruitcake Cruz gettin' KTFO :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't wait for this. Should be an excellent fight.

Fancy Marquez JUST, it's really a toss up. Just plz don't let there be shenanigans.

HOLY FUCK, Bradley in that 2nd round fucking SWINGING


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

As long as the cunt CJ ROss isn't judging, we shouldn't have a problem


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Holy shit, this is great. :mark:

I may not like Bradley but his performance has been great so far. Marquez also.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SOlid as fight


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bradley wins by split decision, I don't think he won over or gained any respect.Let's be honest if only beat Marquez, he can drug himself to death, to convince himself that he he beat Pacman lol.I think he'll be a good fighter never great.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What the fuck was up with those scores, Marquez didn't do enough to win the fight. Why da fuck was there a split decision??? fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That was great from Bradley, the styles certainly suited him, but he made Marquez look old and slow. Maybe he's fought him just as he's declined, but it's tough to assume that.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well it Pacman beats Rios we might get a rematch, and Bradley will have to KO Pacman to win that fight, but next weekend Alvarado vs Provodnikov will be way better than this fight tonight, Provodnikov nearly killed Bradley in his last night.If Provodnikov knocks out Alvarado, he'll be screaming to get Bradley again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Knowing Bradley's history of avoiding potential speed bumps, he'll coast until he gets Mayweather IMO. At 31-0, after beating Marquez, he really is one of the obvious choices. Even though it would be an awful spectacle and a dominant Mayweather win.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Knowing Bradley's history of avoiding potential speed bumps, he'll coast until he gets Mayweather IMO. At 31-0, after beating Marquez, he really is one of the obvious choices. Even though it would be an awful spectacle and a dominant Mayweather win.


I'd rather see the rumored Khan vs. Floyd fight. Although there's a chance Danny Garcia gets a shot at him


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mayweather is beating anyone right now easy. 

Manny has to win


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Actually, Pacquiao rematch is an easier big money fight for Bradley than a bout with Mayweather.
Also, it makes tons of sense for Pacman to avenge bogus decision.
Besides, Golden Boy and Top Rank are not talking to each other (such a dramatic teen girls), so Money-Bradley ain't happening any time soon.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Bradley should just go get wrecked by Mayweather and get it over with.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Old_John said:


> Actually, Pacquiao rematch is an easier big money fight for Bradley than a bout with Mayweather.
> Also, it makes tons of sense for Pacman to avenge bogus decision.
> Besides, Golden Boy and Top Rank are not talking to each other (such a dramatic teen girls), so Money-Bradley ain't happening any time soon.


Mayweather still have 4 fights left, so let's see what he does after he destroys Khan


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:troll :troll :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thats CJ ROss I'm guessing


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Thats CJ ROss I'm guessing


:lol Who else would it be


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope that was the las fight she'l ever go anywhere near


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Hope that was the las fight she'l ever go anywhere near


Sadly she'll be back next month to screw pacquiao :side:

Also finally Lara vs Trout made, believe it's gonna happen on the Broner Maidana ppv :avit:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wait your just joking right?


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

i heard she stepped Down, after everybody went crazy on her.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Redd Foxx said:


> i heard she stepped Down, after everybody went crazy on her.


If that's true thank god


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Zab Judah & Paulie Malignaggi to faceoff


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

She needs to be barred from boxing permanently. If she is involved in any fights, the fighters should refuse to fight unless she is removed. Why fight only to see someone get screwed? 

Or they should just fight her instead.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bradley vs Garcia winner fights Floyd, that sounds good


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Bradley vs Garcia winner fights Floyd, that sounds good


Bradley is in top rank, him vs Mayweather is impossible. I bet it will be Amir Khan vs Garcia n winner gets Floyd


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WHat you mean top rank?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> WHat you mean top rank?


He signed with the devil... I mean Bob Arums company and it is widely know Floyd hates him, which is why we never got Pacquiao vs Mayweather. Also why Cotto had to become a free agent before finally getting a match against floyd too :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck Bob Arum


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Mike-Alvarado-vs-Ruslan-Provodnikov was more of a competitive fight than Marquez vs Bradley, Provodnikov is an animal in the ring.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Bradley is in top rank, him vs Mayweather is impossible. I bet it will be *Amir Khan vs Garcia* n winner gets Floyd


 Garcia munched him. No need for a rematch. He'll face them both. Broner will be another. I don’t know who’ll be the fourth. I can’t see it being Golovkin or Pacquiao. Way too risky. He might also want to give Martinez and Thurman a miss.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Broner vs Maidana fuck yes


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Broner vs Maidana fuck yes


Yes this should be a good fight :avit:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone watching da fight tonight? Stevens vs Golavkin?


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Stevens got fucking destroyed, all that talking and shit. He had no business being in that fight! Gennady:mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Redd Foxx said:


> Stevens got fucking destroyed, all that talking and shit. He had no business being in that fight! Gennady:mark:







WOuldn't mind seeing either him or Cotto vs. Martinez. I think I'd pick Martinez to lose in each case :cool2








fpalm Floyds next victim incoming, even though I like the guy he stands no chance.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Experts say that Golovkin has a big weakness in that he can't handle the clinch, or getting a talented boxer inside his pocket....

Didn't all these experts see that uppercut to the body that Golovkin thew against Mackling? That was most brutal uppercut I ever saw....who is going in the clinch with Golovkin and taking those uppercuts?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lol Poor Rios, Max & Pacquiao ain't even sweatin' him. Pacquiao lookin at Max like quit telling him our gameplan :lmao


----------



## TheAmazingChamp (Dec 15, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> :lol Poor Rios, Max & Pacquiao ain't even sweatin' him. Pacquiao lookin at Max like quit telling him our gameplan :lmao


Pacquiao is gonna knock this bitch out. Rios look like a bitch ass.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> :lol Poor Rios, Max & Pacquiao ain't even sweatin' him. Pacquiao lookin at Max like quit telling him our gameplan :lmao


Surely surely Many has to win this,.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

This huge card is tonight!!! Can't wait :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GO DONAIRE!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Donaire looked very ordinary, not good for his potential rematch against rigendoux. Also Garcia looked very beast after the second


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Agree, looking forward to that rematch


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/...red-eight-figure-deal-to-fight-canelo-alvarez


Cotto offered 10+ mill for a fight with Canelo... He should probably consider that over a fight with Sergio Martinez


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Either fight will be exciting for me.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah personally I wouldn't mind either, however if Cotto beats Martinez for the belt he'd become the first Puerto Rican to win titles in four different weight classes. A huge deal for him, then again he's got better options available if he beats Canelo like a rematch with Floyd, lets face it GGG would murder him most likely 








:avit: :avit:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I still want to see Martinez vs Floyd

Is Khan vs Floyd final or not?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> I still want to see Martinez vs Floyd
> 
> Is Khan vs Floyd final or not?


Floyd will probably wait till after the Pacquiao fight to decide anything, if the rumors about them finally making the Floyd/Pacman fight next year are true... Guess it really is all about da money


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Khan already pulled out of his fight


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

> http://m.ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/181979-david-haye-tyson-fury-off-again-this-time-for-good


And damn looks like Haye is done for good


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck this.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuck Haye for all we know he waited till the last minute to do this fucking Surgery to duck Fury instead of doing it before he signed up for this fight :cuss:








:mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Last chance for Manny, no more losses


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Last chance for Manny, no more losses


He should really steamroll Rios, he leaves himself incredibly open. If Manny's anything like he was he'll either stop him late or leave him a bruised bloody mess like he did Margarito/Cotto.

Hope Pacquaio wins and hope to god that they book Manny-Ruslan. Fight of the fucking century right there.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

David Bellion said:


> He should really steamroll Rios, he leaves himself incredibly open. If Manny's anything like he was he'll either stop him late or leave him a bruised bloody mess like he did Margarito/Cotto.
> 
> Hope Pacquaio wins and hope to god that they book Manny-Ruslan. Fight of the fucking century right there.


Ruslan will brutalize Pacman. Love Manny, but that would be a foolish fight for him to take at this point of his career. Pacman should target BEATABLE champions just like Mayweather and Broner always do. 
I'd fight Devon Alexander or Lamont Peterson, take their IBF belts, and ride off into the sunset as a great champion! Go Pacquiao!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Old_John said:


> Ruslan will brutalize Pacman. Love Manny, but that would be a foolish fight for him to take at this point of his career. Pacman should target BEATABLE champions just like Mayweather and Broner always do.
> I'd fight Devon Alexander or Lamont Peterson, take their IBF belts, and ride off into the sunset as a great champion! Go Pacquiao!


I was under the impression that they wanted to do Floyd vs. Pacman next year. Might as well cash in on it before Manny retires right? :cool2

Though I won't believe a second of this until Arum & Floyd are signing the contract and it's finally announced


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Floyd/Manny was over years ago, it's never going to happen


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

So is Burns going to give a rematch, or duck another challenge? 

Apart from attending occasional no-name fights, haven't watched many fights at all. Been really off boxing since that decision. Combine that with Toney still being allowed to hold any form of a license(Along with Sugar Shane, they're both punchy). Annoyed.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao Wow this is just fucked up on so many levels from Roach being a racist to Ariza kicking the shit outta him :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What the fuck was Roach doing there anyways? I'd normally say it was scripted for HBO but the mocking of Parkinsons, the kick and then the blatant racism from Roach would lead me to believe it wasn't.

Rios just casually jogging in the background. :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

David Bellion said:


> What the fuck was Roach doing there anyways? I'd normally say it was scripted for HBO but the mocking of Parkinsons, the kick and then the blatant racism from Roach would lead me to believe it wasn't.
> 
> Rios just casually jogging in the background. :lmao


Well HBO certainly didn't help by scheduling their workouts in the same fucking gym around the same fucking time :no:


And Freddy took that kick *LIKE A BOSS* and started cursing his ass out :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> :lmao Wow this is just fucked up on so many levels from Roach being a racist to Ariza kicking the shit outta him :lol


WTF that's way too far


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope Froch smashes Groves.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Same here


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Liam Miller said:


> Hope Froch smashes Groves.


is that fight today as well?


And does hbo really expect to compete with Showtime putting out a shitty ass card like tonights??? fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Yep it'll start any minute.

Come on Froch.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Holy fuck Froch almost got stopped there :shocked:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ffs froch, groves looks good.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

My god is Froch normally that fucking slow or is Groves just that fast???


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sweet only Round 3, didn't miss much Groovves looks strong


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn what a fucking exchange and round :avit: :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Groves has got this, froch needs to stop him imo.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What a fucking terrible stoppage, are you serious Groves was still throwing punches fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shocking but tbf groves was gonna continue to take damage but he should have had some time to recover.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Liam Miller said:


> Shocking but tbf groves was gonna continue to take damage but he should have had some time to recover.


Especially since he was dominating and Froch already got Knocked down, the fans are right to be pissed over there :cuss:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

lol at that double turn, froch went in to cheers and groves to boos but froch left to boos and groves to cheers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Absolute corruption, that's all it was.

Froch's a scumbag, said it before and he's proving it now. Groves absolutely destroyed him, absolutely the worst stpooage I have ever seen. Give him a knockdown, give him something. Hearns praising Froch after the fight, there's your catalyst to the whole thing. 

Disgraceful showing. Boxing is such a hard sport to love.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Boxing is the most bent sport going. (Not in a gay way)


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Boxing is the most bent sport going. (Not in a gay way)


Yeah just when I feel like quitting watching decisions like Bradley/Pacquiao or Chavez Jr's last fight we get some good shit like Marquez Knocking Pacquiaos ass out


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

David Bellion said:


> Absolute corruption, that's all it was.
> 
> Froch's a scumbag, said it before and he's proving it now. Groves absolutely destroyed him, absolutely the worst stpooage I have ever seen. Give him a knockdown, give him something. Hearns praising Froch after the fight, there's your catalyst to the whole thing.
> 
> Disgraceful showing. Boxing is such a hard sport to love.


I wanted carl to win but fuck me he's quite the prick or just loves the sound of his own voice, groves made a fan of me tonight.

And i second your last statement.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

that was an amazing fight, some of the toe to toe fighting was just awesome to watch but groves fucked up coz he had froch beat after 6 rounds but continued to slug it out instead of using his speed and movement and just box froch for the rest of the fight


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Shocking decision but Froch would've got him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I am hoping he'll fight ward now but i doubt he'll take that fight and groves deserves a rematch.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

best double turn since Mania 13 :austin


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Shocking decision but Froch would've got him.


I agree, bring on the rematch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Poor decision granted, but poor decision regardless, Groves was gone. Big respect to him though, massive future ahead of him.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

manchester screwjob


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

D17 said:


> manchester screwjob


:fergie


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Groves won a lot of fans tonight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Froch

Look at the professional boxing record lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyways after that bs I felt like watching this


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

it annoyed me when Froch did get the upperhand and Groves would just grab on. Happened so many times and I guess the ref in the end thought he was just using Froch to keep up right. I wasn't that against the finish and despite my avatar I'm not really a Froch fan boy, I'm just trolling on that front really. Thought you could justify the ref's stoppage tbh.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

A double turn.....Froch turns heel :O


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Though Froch was always heel lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Absolutely gutted as a Groves fan that he wasn't allowed to continue there, he may of looked out but he can withstand things like that given the chance, Froch was hurt more in the earlier rounds. The good thing is though this will in no way affect Groves' career for the worse, the only way is up


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FIGHT TIME

PLEASE WIN MANNY


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

BORING!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Pacman putting a clinic in Rios, he looks lost during periods in the rounds lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's Over Pacman can cruise now if he wants


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rios is pissed


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Book that fucking Pacman/Floyd fight now plz... before Pacquiao retires :cool2


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Book that fucking Pacman/Floyd fight now plz... before Pacquiao retires :cool2


Floyd is older so I guess he retires first.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol yea but Pac seems to have heaps of other commitments, doesn't look like he's going to retire soon though.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Lol yea but Pac seems to have heaps of other commitments, doesn't look like he's going to retire soon though.


I don't know I think being a boxer and congressman in the Philippines is taking a toll on him. Probably another 2 fights or so and he's done


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Froch/Groves was a great fight. Thing that pissed me off most though wasn't so much the early stoppage but the commentary. It was like after the first round Groves got all the favour from them so when one of the rounds was in the balance, nope Groves won easily. And when Froch had a clear round win, no that was in the balance! Stoppage was early but honestly reckon Froch would have had him. Groves looked to be hanging on (literally!). Think maybe the ref thought he was out on his feet and stopped it. But still an early stoppage. Groves proved himself tonight though so the loss really is just for the record books.

Oh also, having said all that I had Groves well ahead on the scorecard.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> I don't know I think being a boxer and congressman in the Philippines is taking a toll on him. Probably another 2 fights or so and he's done


3 more I reckon


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The whole thing screamed like a rematch was in place if Froch was in danger. How two of the judges had it just 76-75 to Groves is beyond me. The ref should've taken points off Froch at least once for cheap shots, the elbow, and the first sign of Groves being in trouble he stepped in. He didn't once when Froch was in a worse state. I've seen Groves get knocked down badly but got up straight away and KO'd his opponent next round. The whole "Froch had him" is hypothetical at best. No one knows that. It's pure guesswork. Groves had Froch in a worse state on a number of occasions. It was absolute bullshit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bring on Broner vs Maidana


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Really entertaining fight Froch/Groves, gutted that the ref ruined it, Groves had been in charge, but it did look like Froch had found something, what a last few rounds it could have been! If Frocho doesn't take the rematch he might as well retire.


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Froch/Groves was a great fight. Thing that pissed me off most though wasn't so much the early stoppage but the commentary. It was like after the first round Groves got all the favour from them so when one of the rounds was in the balance, nope Groves won easily. And when Froch had a clear round win, no that was in the balance! Stoppage was early but honestly reckon Froch would have had him. Groves looked to be hanging on (literally!). Think maybe the ref thought he was out on his feet and stopped it. But still an early stoppage. Groves proved himself tonight though so the loss really is just for the record books.


Sky do have some of the worst commentators out there. Jim Watt the old Scottish guy is so full of rubbish and is the definition of biased. If he gets to commentate on a Scottish fighter, you would have thought he was watching Floyd Mayweather, the way he bigs them up.




Nige™;26714393 said:


> The whole thing screamed like a rematch was in place if Froch was in danger. How two of the judges had it just 76-75 to Groves is beyond me. The ref should've taken points off Froch at least once for cheap shots, the elbow, and the first sign of Groves being in trouble he stepped in. He didn't once when Froch was in a worse state. I've seen Groves get knocked down badly but got up straight away and KO'd his opponent next round. *The whole "Froch had him" is hypothetical at best. No one knows that. It's pure guesswork.* Groves had Froch in a worse state on a number of occasions. It was absolute bullshit.


The stoppage should have been ruled as a knockdown because the ropes were holding Groves up. When the referee pulled Groves away, he was on wobbly legs and bounced on the other set of ropes to hold him up. Why was Froch given the benefit of the doubt? Because he has never been KO'ed before, he's got a granite chin. There was still 90 seconds left in the round and Froch would have come on even stronger. Groves couldn't keep holding like he had for the first 8 rounds (Andre Ward tactics) and in a straight-out shoot-out Froch would have put him out. When both were swinging at the end Froch was doing the damage, he was walking through Groves' punches.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*What a fantastic bit of story-telling in the Froch/Groves fight. Not to say it was a work but this seems this was latter day WCW all over.

You start of with the world champion, loved by all. Then you have this arrogant young kid talking smack (obviously trying to sell the fight as much as he was trying to get into Froch's head.) 

From the moment Groves steps out into the arena, he's heeling it up. Soaking up the boo's from the audience and doesn't show that he's phased in the slightest. Then Froch comes out to rapturous cheers from the Manchester crowd.

The fight starts and the first thing that jumps into my mind is how quickly Groves goes on the attack. Froch had been goading him before the fight to "come and meet me in the middle of the ring." Groves didn't just do that but he hounded Froch around the squared circle. Then Groves starts to land punches, the echoes of his pre-match promises start to ring around me head "I'm gunna hit you with 2 right's in the 1st round, just to show you I can"

The early round are dominated by Groves where he shows both impressive attacking boxing and excellent defensive ducking and weaving. Froch comes back into it for a couple of rounds then...DAT STOPPAGE.

Everyone is in an uproar, the referee calls a stoppage to the fight without Groves ever being knocked off his feet. Sure, there's probably some technicality that will cover the referee's back here but it was a nonsense decision. This is boxing and when you pay to see a fight (and when you're paid to fight) you expect a clear out-come (or the fight to at least go the distance.) Of course, neither happened. This was the equivalent of seeing an underdog football team go 1-0 up and then as soon as the favourite gets the equaliser, the referee calls an end to the game and says "well, they were going to come back and hammer you, so I thought I'd save everyone's time. The favourites win" Sure, you can talk about the dangerous involved with boxing...but that conversation is not one to be had in the middle of a match where 1 guy has dominated for a mere couple of seconds. 

Post-match and Groves is distraught, Froch meanwhile is being paraded around the ring as if some kind of hero who's just slayed the dragon. Firstly Froch ignores Groves' handshake, then he does a post-match talk where he goes into self-promotion mode, talking about how his punches are so dangerous and how Groves was lucky to have had the match ended, otherwise he would have done him some serious damage. He then takes all the blame from himself, not wanting to become the bad guy and shifts it onto the referee saying it's his decision. Of course, it is the referee's decision but take some of the credit if you did deserve to win.

Coming out of it, the double-turn is complete, Groves is cheered by the audience and Froch is booed. Froch comes across as the arrogant champion, who's trying desperately to be liked by the fans whilst Groves is the heroic warrior, robbed by an overly keen referee and a cowardly champion, willing to take the win however he can.

How gratifying can it be? Being the champion, when nobody else believes you should be. *


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao That is some epic story telling just1988, makes me despise Froch even more now


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

just1988 said:


> *What a fantastic bit of story-telling in the Froch/Groves fight. Not to say it was a work but this seems this was latter day WCW all over.
> 
> You start of with the world champion, loved by all. Then you have this arrogant young kid talking smack (obviously trying to sell the fight as much as he was trying to get into Froch's head.)
> 
> ...


LOL AWESOME!

REMATCH


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> The whole thing screamed like a rematch was in place if Froch was in danger. How two of the judges had it just 76-75 to Groves is beyond me. The ref should've taken points off Froch at least once for cheap shots, the elbow, and the first sign of Groves being in trouble he stepped in. He didn't once when Froch was in a worse state. I've seen Groves get knocked down badly but got up straight away and KO'd his opponent next round. The whole "Froch had him" is hypothetical at best. No one knows that. It's pure guesswork. Groves had Froch in a worse state on a number of occasions. It was absolute bullshit.


I think the Hearns have a lot to answer for, Like the last Ricky Burns fight they organised, it was a bit of a joke.

Two great fighters and it was a decent fight, I also had Groves miles ahead and the stoppage was the biggest most bullshit call I've ever seen, right up there with the Ricky Burns phantom win against Beltran. I still think boxing is one of those dodgy corrupt sports.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:avit: :avit:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No he can't


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Boxing champion Manny Pacquiao has revealed that authorities have frozen all his domestic bank accounts over allegations of unpaid taxes from lucrative fights in the United States, crippling him financially.*

The millionaire Filipino sporting superstar said the move meant he had been forced to borrow money to fulfil pledges to help victims of the devastating super typhoon in the Philippines, which has claimed more than 5,000 lives.

Pacquiao, 34, has branded as "harassment" the freeze order issued by the Philippines' Bureau of Internal Revenue.

The shock announcement came just days after Pacquiao made a victorious return to the boxing ring, with a unanimous points decision win over American opponent Brandon Rios in Macau.

Pacquiao dedicated his first victory in two years to the victims of Typhoon Haiyan, which will only fuel his popularity among millions of ordinary Filipinos who idolise the fighter.

The former eight-division world champion is now eyeing more lucrative fights in the United States.

He also has a political career in the Philippines, where he is a second-term congressman with ambitions of eventually becoming president.

Pacquiao said the tax office took the action because it believed he had evaded paying 2.2 billion pesos (£31m) in taxes on his fights in the United States in 2008 and 2009, when he was at the peak of his career and earning tens of millions of dollars.

He said he had broken no laws because he had already paid taxes on those earnings in the United States, which has a treaty with the Philippines that allows citizens of both countries avoid double taxation.

However, he said the tax bureau had rejected the documents he provided as proof that he had already paid the money.

"I am not a criminal or a thief. I am not hiding anything. I will face my problems as they come," Pacquiao said.

"I have already paid my taxes in America. Had I not paid the correct taxes they (US authorities) would have come after me and I would not have been able to travel there."

http://news.sky.com/story/1173875/manny-pacquiao-has-bank-accounts-frozen


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow shit, hope everything is settled


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It's quite well known Manny is broke


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn looks like he's gonna need the money from a Mayweather fight :lol




Get Bob Arum on da phone now Floyd


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

when will boxers learn how to control their finances? they are the absolute worse of sportsmen for doing this, though most sportsmen are bad in general.

it's throwing them in las vegas for all these big fights that does it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bob Aru steals all his fucking prize money.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*At 42, Shane Mosley was stopped for the first time in his 20-year pro career when his back gave out today in Sydney, Australia, giving Anthony Mundine a win after six rounds of action.*


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Mosley still going? Jesus. They all think they are Bernard nowadays don't they. I don't know why Roy Jones Jr still gets a license.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> *At 42, Shane Mosley was stopped for the first time in his 20-year pro career when his back gave out today in Sydney, Australia, giving Anthony Mundine a win after six rounds of action.*


Damn his back gave out?!? If that ain't a sign to fucking retire now please I don't know what is fpalm


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn his back gave out?!? If that ain't a sign to fucking retire now please I don't know what is fpalm


Yeah I bet he will return though, you know because of $ reasons


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

So Who you guys got? I'm goin' for Paulie, dude is nuts and weak as hell but at least he's tough mentally . Which we can't even say about Judah :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> Yeah I bet he will return though, you know because of $ reasons


Man these boxers that don't take care of their financial situations.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan: Froch should retire, he'll lose his next fight*



> "'He's past his best, past his sell-by date,' Khan said. 'Froch, in my opinion, should retire. He's on top at the moment with the belts, I really think in his next fight he'll lose those belts.
> 
> 'He got a very close win against Groves because he was losing almost every round. He was losing the fight. Groves was the stronger fighter.
> 
> 'While he is still champion he should call it a day. The referee stopped the fight too soon, the fight would've gone the distance and Groves would've won on points. Groves is not even in the elite level of boxing. Imagine if Froch went up against an elite level boxer in his prime, someone like Andre Ward again. Ward would knock him out. If I was him he might as well call it a day, he's having too many tough days in there. You always want to walk out the sport of boxing the way you walked in and he's taking too many tough shots.'"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck off Khan, I use to like him but now he has really irritated me, honestly hope he fights Floyd and gets absolutely destroyed


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Amir Khan saying someone should quit the sport, because they're taking too many shots. :lmao

He really couldn't be more unlikeable if he tried.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather Sr says that Manny Pacquiao did look good, but that was because Official Brandon "BAM BAM" Rios "can't fight."
*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> So Who you guys got? I'm goin' for Paulie, dude is nuts and weak as hell but at least he's tough mentally . Which we can't even say about Judah :no:


Whoever loses, their career is basically over. I'm going with Paulie


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

“I won’t be pushed into anything with George Groves,” is Carl Froch’s latest. In fact, rather than face Groves again, *Froch is considering Andre Ward or Julio Chavez Jr*.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

One for the Brits this weekend!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> “I won’t be pushed into anything with George Groves,” is Carl Froch’s latest. In fact, rather than face Groves again, *Froch is considering Andre Ward or Julio Chavez Jr*.


My god can u imagine how terrible froch vs chavez jr would be :faint:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So Froch is going with the less embarrassing defeat before he calls it quits. Wise but very transparent. Losing to Groves wouldn't be good for his reputation that's already taken a big hit last weekend.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> My god can u imagine how terrible froch vs chavez jr would be :faint:


I agree that would be one sided I think as well, Froch would beat him and beat him easily so it will make Froch look good which is what he probably wants


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> “I won’t be pushed into anything with George Groves,” is Carl Froch’s latest. In fact, rather than face Groves again, *Froch is considering Andre Ward or Julio Chavez Jr*.


I'm sure no one wants to see Chavez Jr vs Froch


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, it may have been controversial and unnecessarily stopped early but the referee from the Froch/Groves contest has been receiving death threats. He's thinking of quitng his refereeing duties in light of it. 

Imo, they are just that empty threats from sore ass fans. He just needs to carry on and keep his head up.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Herbie Hide jailed for conspiracy to supply cocaine*



> Former world champion boxer Herbie Hide has been jailed for 22 months after admitting selling cocaine.
> 
> Hide, 42, pleaded guilty to conspiracy to supply cocaine last month after he was filmed by undercover Sun on Sunday reporters setting up a drug deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Excited to see Broner vs Maidana


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Are we going to get an opponent in for Fury please, someone needs to step up. Hell Fury needs to step up, find a good opponent and show Haye he don't need his ass to make it big (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wladimir


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No chance he fights Wlad. None.

Wilder would be fucking epic. Two insanely raw fighters, it would be awesome, certain knockout to one or the other.

Probably be a rematch with Chisora or something, he's fighting now actually.

Bellew's getting fucked up tonight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Bellew's getting fucked up tonight.


...and he did!


----------



## Kenny89 (Nov 20, 2013)

Amir Khan Vs Floyd Mayweather.
Make it [email protected]


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Kenny89 said:


> Amir Khan Vs Floyd Mayweather.
> Make it [email protected]


Why the hell would anyone want to see that fight? :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Why the hell would anyone want to see that fight? :lol


Amir already pulled out of his fight, which was a stupid move. The fight is likely to go ahead which annoys me because there is no challenge to Floyd, and that is a waste of a fight. Floyd is doing it for the money of course


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan joins the Showtime announce team as a guest analyst on Saturday, substituting for regular analyst Paul “Magic Man” Malignaggi who headlines the event versus Zab Judah. Khan has stopped both fighters.*



> As far as Khan’s next fight is concerned, Floyd Mayweather remains at the top of the list. *“He is undefeated and I want to be the one to defeat him,”* Khan was quoted as saying The National. *“I have been training very hard for the past 8-10 weeks. My next fight will be in May 2014, and I hope it’s against Mayweather. My team are working to make this happen, but I am not focusing on it. My aim is to focus on my training and get as fitter and stronger as I can.”*


---

*Heavyweight star Dereck Chisora begins his 2014 world title campaign on Saturday 8th February at London’s Copper Box Arena and aims to end the year as world champion.* 



> Chisora finished off Czech Ondrej Pala inside three rounds at the Copper Box Arena on Saturday night to successfully defend his WBO Intercontinental belt and add the Vacant WBA International title to add to his European crown.
> 
> British Champion David Price is obligated to face Chisora on February 8th at the Copper Box Arena, as per the terms of the purse bid won by promoter Frank Warren, if Price withdraws from the fight then Chisora hopes he can entice rival Tyson Fury into the opposite corner next to avenge his July 2011 points loss.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Why didn't Khan just not pull out of his previous fight, if he had won, it would have made a stronger case to fight Mayweather.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather could announce opponent next week*

According to a report at MLive.com from David Mayo, Floyd Mayweather could announce his next opponent within a week or so, and it won't be Manny Pacquiao, which should be a surprise to zero people anywhere.



> *Asked about Pacquiao, Mayweather offered a one-word response:
> 
> "Who?" he said.*


Src


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

In other news supposedly we getting a Bradley Pacquiao rematch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> In other news supposedly we getting a Bradley Pacquiao rematch


That'd be good. might be closer this time


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Bradley would find a way to win again!

In other news *Roy Jones Jr is fighting December 21st*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Bradley would find a way to win again!
> 
> In other news *Roy Jones Jr is fighting December 21st*



Pacquiao will rape him this time around, no way he lets the judges screw him again


And that's just sad he's got nothing left :ti


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll never get bored of watching his old highlights. 

My top 5 all time favorite


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Chisora rips Wilder: “You are grossly overhyped for knocking over nobodies…when are you going to step up and fight a real contender?”*



> Dear Deontay,
> 
> I’m asking you man-to-man and hope that you have the honour and courage to accept my challenge and fight me.
> 
> ...


--

Manny Pacquiao’s much-awaited return to the ring on April 12, 2014 will be held at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas, Top Rank chief Bob Arum told Fightnews and the Manila Bulletin. *Arum said the identity of Pacquiao’s foe will be known before Christmas. Tim Bradley, Juan Manuel Marquez and even Ruslan Provodnikov, who is also being trained by Freddie Roach, are being considered.* But Bradley, who won an unpopular split decision over the Filipino in June last year, and Marquez, who stopped Pacquiao in their fourth fight in November of the same year, are the leading candidates.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao At Chisora's letter, so true



N damn rumor is Cotto is being offered $15 million to fight Sergio


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

mayweather vs khan(garbage buyrates)
pacquiao vs bradley(garbage buyrates)

pacquiao vs mayweather september


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ELE said:


> mayweather vs khan(garbage buyrates)
> pacquiao vs bradley(garbage buyrates)
> 
> pacquiao vs mayweather september


The top two need to be on a DOUBLE HEADER. That way they could bump up the PPV revenue. 

Pacman vs Money should have already happened, but saying that, styles make fights and this will be so fucking intriguing.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> N damn rumor is Cotto is being offered $15 million to fight Sergio


Jeeze! I would think that would be a great fight!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

OH COME ALL KLEE FAITHFUL said:


> The top two need to be on a DOUBLE HEADER. That way they could bump up the PPV revenue.


Too bad they won't Mayweather is fighting in May & Top Rank just announced Pacquiao fighting in April


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

^It was a long shot for sure. But the HYPE :faint:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Too bad they won't Mayweather is fighting in May & Top Rank just announced Pacquiao fighting in April


That means Manny has Bradley and that means Khan has Money


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Wilder responded to Chisora...



> Here’s how its going: vitali is retiring no doubt I maybe fighting 4 vacant wbc if not then fury if not him def YOU I ACCEPT…No BS I’m very serious Mr. D .Chisora in the end of this Maze w/the belt&fury if it’s not you then I don’t want to fight…and your titles will be put on the line just so you know k thanks


Plus...










and...



> David Price and his team have decided to vacate both the British and Commonwealth Heavyweight titles in order to fully concentrate on his quest to become heavyweight world champion.
> 
> Price: ‘’I am extremely proud to have been British and Commonwealth champion. I have some fantastic memories of some great nights winning and defending both belts. Now the time is right for me to move in a different direction in order to rebuild my career and achieve my ultimate goal of becoming heavyweight world champion. As for the fight with Derek (Chisora), this is something that really interests me and I’d hope it has the potential to be made later next year.’’


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> :lmao At Chisora's letter, so true
> 
> 
> 
> N damn rumor is Cotto is being offered $15 million to fight Sergio


Sergio can win that


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Another British World Champion this weekend...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't forget Judah vs Paulie!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What a busy weekend for boxing fans, I'm excited. Let's see who's ppv does better :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Woah! Big weekend for us fight fans!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Floyd will kill Manny. I really have no doubts about that. I don't think Manny would win more than 2 rounds. Marquez has consistently fought Manny very close or beat him outright, and Money whupped his ass. Why is Pacman going to do much better? I don't see it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol I agree Floyd would win, but LOL Manny would last longer than two rounds, it's not like Flyod is famous for his KO power.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I said Manny would only win 2 rounds, not last 2 rounds :vince2

also - Heather Graham is still hot in her 40's. Felicity Shagwell > all other bong & Powers girls combined


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Manny wouldn't win that's for certain but I think it would go distance


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Manny wouldn't win that's for certain but I think it would go distance


I think his speed would cause Floyd problems early, but after the first 3 rounds floyd will win easily.

Only way it doesn't go the distance is if Mayweather gets knocked out, but that is highly unlikely


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> I said Manny would only win 2 rounds, not last 2 rounds :vince2
> 
> also - Heather Graham is still hot in her 40's. Felicity Shagwell > all other bong & Powers girls combined


Hahaha my mistake, but I disagree with that also. :kobe


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Froch told Ringside he does not want George Groves rematch *

Src


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Cruiserweight Bobby “The Celtic Warrior” Gunn (21-5-1, 18 KOs) and former world champion Glen “The Road Warrior” Johnson (52-18-2, 36 KOs) confirmed they’ll meet Wednesday, December 18 at the Sands Casino in Bethlehem, PA. Gunn was slated to face ring legend Roy Jones Jr., however Team Gunn received word that Jones would not be going through with the fight, opening the door for Johnson.


:kobe11


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Will definitely be tuning in to Judah/Paulie tomorrow


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Whoa Barker got owned!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow wtf is Zab doing, he should be easily winning this fight but he ain't throwing shit... fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's been a while since Judah has come close to landing something that troubled Malignaggi...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> It's been a while since Judah has come close to landing something that troubled Malignaggi...


Sad thing is he was winning big early, you know it's bad when your getting booed in your own hometown.


Zab does this all the fucking time, looks great early in fights, fades late :faint:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Paulie has this won, got money on him too. $$$


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Paulie looks so hungry for a win, outworked Judah nearly every round.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This is Zab's farewell fight imo.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah it seems, he gave up after the 5 or 6th round to be honest.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao and Judah finally tries to KO Paulie after the final bell fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lmfao Judah decides to let his hands go after the final bell


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Where was that fire during the fight Judah, see ya later.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Maybe Paulie can go for one more big fight. 

Anyone watching Guillermo Rigondeaux's fight?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Any of you watch the Rigondeaux fight?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is it still on?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Is it still on?


Just checked, rigondeaux dominated easily


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Tapia - Kirkland had an insane first round.. Wow


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Just checked, rigondeaux dominated easily


Big things for this guy in the future


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Tapia is taking a licking.. Surprised that Tapia's corner let him out for the forth.. Threw some huge power blows in the first 30 seconds of the forth..


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Takers Revenge said:


> Tapia is taking a licking.. Surprised that Tapia's corner let him out for the forth.. Threw some huge power blows in the first 30 seconds of the forth..


Are they replaying the fight? Cause I saw the last 2 rounds and damn they were crazy :ex:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I think its an hour behind in Canada... But poor Tapia was getting teed off on


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Darren Barker will get his rematch probably but apparently his hip is broken


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

vampyr said:


> Darren Barker will get his rematch probably but apparently his hip is broken


It was dislocating. What a nightmare for him. I think that'll be it and he'll hang up his gloves. 

What a fucking shame.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah so much has gone on in and out of the ring for his career, world champion for a few months only


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Porter stuns world champion Alexander to set up fight with Sheffield star Brook*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Last big fight of the year! Maidana/Broner


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> A virus picked up in training camp has forced David Price (15-2, 13 KOs) to postpone his December 14 scheduled bout with Evengy Orlov (14-12-1, 10 KOs). “It is unfortunate but these things happen and one has to act responsibly,” said promoter Kalle Sauerland. “This is a minor set back and has no effect on our plans for Pricey. He will be back in the ring at the beginning of the New Year.”


unk2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Broner by decision


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*The WBC has declared that Floyd Mayweather is in a voluntary stage and, therefore, does not have to fight his mandatory challenger (Manny Pacquiao) until at least after his next fight.*

Src


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> *The WBC has declared that Floyd Mayweather is in a voluntary stage and, therefore, does not have to fight his mandatory challenger (Manny Pacquiao) until at least after his next fight.*
> 
> Src


:lol they Checkmated Floyd to face Pacquiao, though knowing Bob Arum there wouldn't have been a fight anyway :argh:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> *The WBC has declared that Floyd Mayweather is in a voluntary stage and, therefore, does not have to fight his mandatory challenger (Manny Pacquiao) until at least after his next fight.*
> 
> Src


Lol so is this a contract or something and it's 100% guaranteed?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Lol so is this a contract or something and it's 100% guaranteed?


He doesn't have to face Manny now but after his next match he will be his next challenger


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So it's finally going to happen!?!?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> So it's finally going to happen!?!?


Naw I doubt it, what will most likely happen is Floyd will skip the fight and just vacate the belt :cussin: :cussin:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> So it's finally going to happen!?!?


LOL nah he'll just move up a weight :jordan2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Manny needs one more fight before talking about fighting Floyd either Bradley or Marquez


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Manny needs one more fight before talking about fighting Floyd either Bradley or Marquez


If he fights Bradley then word on the street is that he'll be out if the WBC rankings and that would make a floyd fight pretty difficult to make.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man I want him to get justice of that robbery more than fighting Floyd right now


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Marqeuz, Bradley & Provodnikov under consideration for Pacquiao’s next fight*

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/marqeuz-bradley-provodnikov-under-consideration-for-pacquiaos-next-fight-233150


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't know much about this Rusaln Provodnikov buth eard his fight with Bradley was intense


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Don't know much about this Rusaln Provodnikov buth eard his fight with Bradley was intense


That fight was definitely a top contender for moty. Bradley didn't fight like he did against Marquez, he went at Ruslan n nearly got ktfo in the process. :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Don't know much about this Rusaln Provodnikov buth eard his fight with Bradley was intense


He was very close to knocking Bradley out and did emphatically knock out Alvarado. 

He's all kinds of legit and an incredibly exciting fighter to watch. Him vs Pacquaio would be fucking amazing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea it would be something new other than Marquez V or Bradley II, he fucking legit beat Bradley anyway.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/182539-brandon-rios-fails-drug-test-following-loss-to-manny-pacquiao


:lmao Not only did he get his ass kicked he tried to cheat n failed miserably :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It wasn’t a steroid. It was probably something he took to make weight.’’ SO yea don't think he tried to have an advantage


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

TONIGHT!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Would be quite surprised if it ended in a knockout, but instead a close decision


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn it's in Texas? somebody's getting robbed tonight then :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn it's in Texas? somebody's getting robbed tonight then :lol


:lmao


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

When is the Broner fight due to start? Any time soon?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Thurman fight has just finished so might be 3 fights time?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

What a crazy few rounds Maidana knocks down Broner, and Broner dry humping Maidana lol.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Welfare parasite "thug" Broner is having his ass handed to him... :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yep Maidana 4-1 up on Broner.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL

Broner is a wannabe!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That Benoit Headbutt by Maidana, FINISH HIM OFF!!!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*INSANE FIGHT*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought Maidana was starting to slow down, but here comes Maidana roaring back with punches left and right, Broner it's over baby.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

NOW MAIDANA HUMPS BRONER LOL!!


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Broner cheapshot after the bell it appeared...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Last round, here comes the chaos!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner talked the talk and said he was better then Mayweather...LOLWAT


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Fight of the year!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

El Chino vs Broner 2 yes please!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

was the fight really that onesided or was it really close and maidana just did more?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I think Broner put himself in a hole real fast with losing 4 or 5 straight rounds at one point.Maidana did alot of work in this fight, and with Broner humping and playing mind games, Broner made his stand in rounds but never hurting Maidana like he did him.Either way an rematch in Argentina would be Comedy gold, more dry dumping lol.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

LMAO! Disrespectful douchebag monkey got schooled! Boxing fans LIVE for nights like this! :brock


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

What pisses me off more, Broner just leaving the ring instead of answering questions like a man.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


> What pisses me off more, Broner just leaving the ring instead of answering questions like a man.


What do u expect from a scumbag like him? He talked all this shit about how he was an ATG n he got exposed badly by a b+ player :HHH2


Seriously I guess he's just average not the next Money :ti


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yep tell em Paulie only one Floyd in the world of Boxing and I hate him, but respect him.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with Paulie that Broner had been fed shit fighters for awhile, and also agree with Al that Broner needs to throw alot more punches.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah he does I mean I remember seeing one round Maidana had like 30 punches to 1 for Broner lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow WELL DONE MAIDANA! Was honestly expecting Broner to win, guess I got fed into the hype.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

this fight edges bradley vs provodnikov for the fight of the year. what a fight. will be interesting how broner rebounds, don't think he will fight for a while. he took a beating tonight. maidana vs thurman/mattysse/garcia would be great fights.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Maidana vs Garica [email protected]!!!!


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

ho ho inc said:


> What pisses me off more, Broner just leaving the ring instead of answering questions like a man.


he needs to go to the hospital right away. he was in a bad way, his jaw looked broken to me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Broner got totally exposed tonight, made people think he was a better fighter than he really was. Absolutely incredible performance by Marcos "Chino" Maidana!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait to watch the highlights


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao that picture is great. Nice to see Maidana finally got that signature win he deserved... or is it that he beat an over hyped bum :hmm:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Broner isn't a bum. I think he can recover fro this, but he definitely got exposed


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Broner was dry humping him in the end? :kobe5


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

^^

What an idiot! :scalabrine


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Adrien Broner wants rematch with Marcos Maidana: 'He was just a better man'*



> "I'll tell you one thing: Make a rematch. I don't need a warm-up fight. I want a rematch. ... I'm OK. I'm still a three-time world champion in three different weight classes. Tonight Maidana was just a better man, and he fought a better fight, and I hope the fans still get what they deserved."


http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/...atch-with-marcos-maidana-he-was-just-a-better


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> *Adrien Broner wants rematch with Marcos Maidana: 'He was just a better man'*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/...atch-with-marcos-maidana-he-was-just-a-better


Well damn gotta give him some props, at least he wants a rematch, most guys would run after a beating like that (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah respect, I hope it happens because last night was a MOTY candidate


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Well damn gotta give him some props, at least he wants a rematch, most guys would run after a beating like that (Y)


(Y)

I wouldn't give him a rematch just yet though. Maidana should fight someone else


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

vampyr said:


> *Adrien Broner wants rematch with Marcos Maidana: 'He was just a better man'*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/...atch-with-marcos-maidana-he-was-just-a-better





Dragonballfan said:


> Well damn gotta give him some props, at least he wants a rematch, most guys would run after a beating like that (Y)





vampyr said:


> Yeah respect, I hope it happens because last night was a MOTY candidate





Adrien Mercier said:


> (Y)
> 
> I wouldn't give him a rematch just yet though. Maidana should fight someone else


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

2014 will be a great year for boxing hopefully


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:argh: :avit:




















:lmao :bosh


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

War Maidana! Beast!

Broner found out!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> "It's not just Floyd Mayweather's bigger than a title. Floyd Mayweather at the level now, he can come out with his own world championship belt. ... Everybody's talking about the title, (Pacquiao's) the mandatory. He can have the belt! A belt don't make me."


:floyd3


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

And I called it that he would just Vacate the belt. Shame on you boxing fans thinking we'd finally see this fight :kobe2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Vitali Klitschko named WBC champion emeritus as he focuses on political career*

Src

*Amir Khan confident he'll be named Mayweather opponent soon*



> "Boxing's all over the place at the moment with all the underdogs coming through to win. Porter was the underdog against Alexander then Broner was beaten and knocked down by Maidana. It's the time of the underdogs. If I get the fight against Mayweather I have no doubt I can go and take it."


Src


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Turns out Vlad has vacated that means now Wlad can go on and win it and keep it in the family


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> Turns out Vlad has vacated that means now Wlad can go on and win it and keep it in the family


HE would become the first undisputed champion since Tyson right?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> HE would become the first undisputed champion since Tyson right?


I think Lennox was the last? someone could correct me on this


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea you are right bro, although back then there were only three different tittles, now there are 5. Which is ridiculous imo, far too many. 

Lennox Lewis last undisputed heavyweight champion


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah all this WBC Diamond shit needs to leave as well


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wladmir will become undisputed if he wants to, he won't lost to anyone.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wladimir as undisputed champion? May god help us all :faint:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Wladimir as undisputed champion? May god help us all :faint:


Don't be silly this is the future right here...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Chino Maidana gets hero’s welcome in Argentina, calls out Floyd Mayweather*



> “The only one I want to fight is Mayweather,” Maidana told the press at the airport. “Nothing has been discussed yet. Now we’re going to take a vacation and rest, but the only one that I will go back and fight with is Mayweather.”
> 
> “I never feared [Broner] and I showed that I deserve to be part of the biggest events.
> 
> “He said that he was going to hit me so much that I would leave speaking English after the fight but it seems to me he’s now speaking Spanish!”


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Wladimir as undisputed champion? May god help us all :faint:


Well he is far and beyond the best fighter in that division, and it's not really his fault that the divison is so shit. But year probably the worst undisputed champion of this era.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Yea you are right bro, although back then there were only three different tittles, *now there are 5*. Which is ridiculous imo, far too many.
> 
> Lennox Lewis last undisputed heavyweight champion


Well, we all know it's just the WBC, WBA, IBF that counts really.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

OH COME ALL KLEE FAITHFUL said:


> Well, we all know it's just the WBC, WBA, IBF that counts really.


Yes exactly, the original three heavyweight titles. Idk why they introduced another two anyway.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

OH COME ALL KLEE FAITHFUL said:


> Well, we all know it's just the WBC, WBA, IBF that counts really.





Adrien Mercier said:


> Yes exactly, the original three heavyweight titles. Idk why they introduced another two anyway.


Are you guys f*cking serious? WBO is a *major* sanctioning body and has a very prestigious belt, just like the other three! Some of the current WBO champions: Klitschko, Timothy Bradley, Kovalev, Rigondeaux, Provodnikov, Ricky Burns, Mikey Garcia, Peter Quillin, etc.

Some of the former WBO champions: Bernard Hopkins, Joe Calzaghe, Kelly Pavlik, Oscar De La Hoya, Manny Pacquiao, Juan Manuel Márquez, Juan Díaz, Marco Antonio Barrera, etc.

WBO ain't nuttin' 2 fuck with! :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I suppose yo uare right, I was thinking of all the other ones like IBA IBU TBRB and all that other stuff


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Ring Magazine belt > WBC, WBA, IBF, WBO, WBU, IBO, IBA etc etc


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Wladimir Klitschko targets WBC heavyweight title vacated by Vitali Klitschko*

http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...heavyweight-title-vacated-by-vitali-klitschko


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> *Wladimir Klitschko targets WBC heavyweight title vacated by Vitali Klitschko*
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...heavyweight-title-vacated-by-vitali-klitschko


The unification process has begun :argh: 

And sadly there is nobody good enough to stop him :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Deontay Wilder? I think he's a legit character if he can actually get a proper win under his belt his 30(30kos) means nothing really as they are all journeymen


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Deontay Wilder? I think he's a legit character if he can actually get a proper win under his belt his 30(30kos) means nothing really as they are all journeymen


Well he definitely has the power to ko Wlad, as Wlad has gotten killed by power punchers in the past but I'm very certain he isn't ready, he needs to start fighting some of the other top heavyweights first (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Well he definitely has the power to ko Wlad, as Wlad has gotten killed by power punchers in the past but I'm very certain he isn't ready, he needs to start fighting some of the other top heavyweights first (Y)


Fury vs Wilder


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wilver vs Klitschko please!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Fury vs Wilder


Two over-hyped prospects slugging it out??? I'm cool with that :mark: :mark: :avit:


*EDIT:

* 





Oh shit looks like this fight happening with people saying Cotto turned down the Canelo fight. WAR COTTO!!! :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh shit just got real!

Cotto the man to defeat Martinez!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:argh: :argh:


Is Rios serious Ruslan will murder him :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

THIS IS A SUPER FIGHT!

Martinez will probs not fight Mayweather then, this will probs be his last fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Rios got easily beaten by Manny so this is a joke...has to be? :blake


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Walking punching bag


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

People are murdering Broner online :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol the 619 pic!!!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner brought this on himself!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Stiverne-Arreola II ordered for WBC belt*

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/...-stiverne-vs-chris-arreola-rematch-for-vacant


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stiverne to win again


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Miguel Cotto vs. Sergio Martinez: Bob Arum says the fight is "very close" to happening
*
http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/...-fight-is-very-close-hbo-top-rank-boxing-news


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> *Miguel Cotto vs. Sergio Martinez: Bob Arum says the fight is "very close" to happening
> *
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/...-fight-is-very-close-hbo-top-rank-boxing-news


:yes











:lmao :cheer :dance


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Spoiler: Broner















:lol. had to put in spoiler tags cause it was big


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:jay2


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner is an internet sensation haha!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Funny thing is Broner most likely won't learn from this


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Broner doing his best Prince Naseem Hamed impression there.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think that's enough now


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Boxing journos are saying it's going to be either Khan or Maidana next for Mayweather, seeing as Khan has beaten Maidana it's probably going to be Khan


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man just get this Khan fight over with


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Man just get this Khan fight over with


Won't take Floyd long to get it over with!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Won't take Floyd long to get it over with!


Fucking glass jaw, bout time Floyd added another TKO to his resume


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Fucking glass jaw, bout time Floyd added another TKO to his resume


:lmao he would ko Khan easily, hopefully he fight Maidana instead


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> :lmao he would ko Khan easily, hopefully he fight Maidana instead


Khan would generate a bigger fight, unfortunately.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Khan would generate a bigger fight, unfortunately.


Yeah for some reason he's a big name :angry:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^What's that?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:floyd3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LMFAO Classic Floyd


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Two of the biggest names in the biz will face off at Madison Square Garden next June, it appears. Sergio Martinez -- the top name in the middleweight division -- could welcome former 140-pound, 147-pound and 154-pound titlist Miguel Cotto to his 'hood, and let him have a crack at a crown in a fourth weight class.* 



> Nathan Lewkowicz -- who works with his father, Sampson Lewkowicz, advising the Argentina-born hitter nicknamed "Maravilla" who turns 39 on Feb. 21 and has been on the shelf healing from injuries -- told ESPNNewYork.com that the package isn't wrapped with a bow on top just yet.
> 
> "Promoter Lou Dibella is negotiating with Top Rank, on Cotto's side," Lewkowicz said. "It's not a done deal, there's still a lot to go before they get it done."
> 
> ...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

damn i was hoping mayweather would finally get to pacquiao...but one can dream....shit...i wonder who pacman faces next?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Danny Garcia hopes to fight Pac soon but they are not sure if they will be able to get the fight arranged considering the promotions they are currently contracted under..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> *Two of the biggest names in the biz will face off at Madison Square Garden next June, it appears. Sergio Martinez -- the top name in the middleweight division -- could welcome former 140-pound, 147-pound and 154-pound titlist Miguel Cotto to his 'hood, and let him have a crack at a crown in a fourth weight class.*


Dam June? So far away, but should be huge


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike Tyson plays "Mike Tyson's Punchout for the 1st time!"






HAHA..this is awesome!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCK ahahahahaha what a legend!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

> Just imagine what Amir "Con Artist" will get if his name gets picked in the Mayweather sweepstakes


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Have you guys read the 12 days list espn has on the biggest fights they want to see next year? Cotto vs Canelo, Matthyse vs Maidana, Ruslan vs Pacquiao??? Man I wish we could see these fights next year, but we'll see...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*George Groves a free agent, says American promoters are interested*



> 'There's an awful lot of promoters interested in me,' Groves told Sportsmail. 'Because obviously I'm an exciting fighter in a good division, and I've got a successful future. I'm doing my job right and they're interested. Plenty from Stateside - four from Stateside, all the big players are interested. I'm in a good position, I'm happy.'


*Canelo Alvarez likely to face either Carlos Molina or Alfredo Angulo on March 8*

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/...o-face-either-carlos-molina-or-alfredo-angulo


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:floyd2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


> :floyd2


bama


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

He's got balls to reply that, Khan hasn't really done trash talking so I would like Maidana to get the shot


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hahahahah fuck GO Maidana, love trash talking between fighters.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Police were called to Cottos house


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He tweets like a 7 year old. :banderas

6 fights next year eh? :kobe8


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

6 fights and I bet he loses 2, I think Chisora can beat him this time around and well if he takes on Deontay...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Groves vs Ward would be good!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> 6 fights and I bet he loses 2, I think Chisora can beat him this time around and well if he takes on Deontay...


Lol i doubt he actually fights 6 times, it's Tyson Fury.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:mark: :mark:



vampyr said:


> 6 fights and I bet he loses 2, I think Chisora can beat him this time around and well if he takes on Deontay...


Damn that's one of the nastiest KO's I've ever seen


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON!!!!!!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> :mark: :mark:


So looking forward to this fight!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is what Martinez had to say, via Elisinio Castillo of notifight.com:

*



"He should never forget that I'm the champion. He has a lot of demands but I'm the champion. I'll say it, I don't think that he'll last five rounds. I would like to fight Cotto, but he is showing signs that he doesn't want to (fight), by asking for complicated conditions and he does not respect boxing history. I'm ready to knock Cotto out in five or six rounds and I know I will. He can not resist me. Disrespecting me is a very unfortunate thing. He should not forget that I'm the champion," Martinez said.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YEA HYPE!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn looks like Sergio gonna go into the fight focused!!! Will be a WAR!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Heavyweight mandatory challenger Alex Leapai is likely to reject a seven-figure offer from WBA/IBF/WBO/IBO heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko tomorrow to take his title fight to a “purse bid,” reports Grantlee Kieza of heraldsun.com.au. Hoping to being the fight to Australia, Team Leapai has aligned themselves with Russian promoter Vladimir Hrunov, who surprisingly snatched Wlad’s last fight against Alexander Povetkin at a purse bid with a near record $23.2 million bid.


LOL


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn that's one of the nastiest KO's I've ever seen


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> LOL


Never even heard of that guy lol,

Wonder where the Cotto/Martinez fight will take place


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


>


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sergio Martinez's KO on Paul Williams was pretty memorable


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Roy Jones Jr wants boxing match with Nick Diaz*



> "When James Toney did MMA, he didn't have any MMA background and it didn't really look like he did any training in MMA to prepare for it. Well, we don't need to know MMA to fight in boxing. But they have to know other sports [for MMA] - like wrestling, grappling and they have to know boxing to perform in MMA. So they have to take a form of our sport, we don't have to take a form of theirs. It makes it much more of a challenge for them to come to our side than for us to come to theirs."


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Roy Jones is now doing anything to stay relevant


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

He recently won the WBU International Cruiserweight Title so hopefully he picks up some good fights to defend his title..

His 2003 fight with Antonio Tarver is on ESPN Classic right now.. Good tilt..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Those days of him are over now, he's 43 now, just stop.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Look at Bernard Hopkins though.. Although Jones has lost the one attribute that made him special.. His insane speed, power is still not bad but hes getting slower.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Can't really compare Bernard and Jones. Bernard somehow naturally inherited that continental Africa - type lean aerobic durable longevity and build. 

Roy, on the other hand, is your typical pudgy midlife American man. Which means, yes, he was a fucking beast in his 20's and even early 30's, but eventually his cardio and shape went to sh*t which happens to most normal men around that age around here. Still strong, but absolutely not agile.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Roy can't even beat journeymen anymore, should have retired after he beat Trinidad a few years back.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Manny Pacquiao weighs *Tim Bradley* and *Ruslan Provodnikov* as his next opponents

x


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Canelo Says Alfredo Angulo Will Be Foe on March 8th


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Pacquiao-Bradley rematch likely for April 12*



> It was said to be down to two, and now it sounds like the choice has been made. Manny Pacquiao has reportedly chosen to face Timothy Bradley in a rematch on April 12, 2014, rather than take on a fresh opponent in WBO junior welterweight titlist Ruslan Provoodnikov.


*Tyson Fury wants to get paid and says Deontay Wilder needs to "grow a pair of balls"*



> "Maybe if Deontay Wilder grows a pair of balls I might fight him as well. It's more to do with Richard Schaefer, he's the brains behind it all. He keeps saying my name and saying he's offered me this and that but there's never been anything in writing. There are a lot of fighters out there who are pretend boxers and fighters and who really don't want to fight. I'll mention no names - Wladimir Klitschko, David Haye, Deontay Wilder," Fury told Bouncey's boxing podcast.
> 
> "And I know Wilder's team talk a good fight and they say it's me (who doesn't want to fight), but I can guarantee you now it's nothing to do with me because I would go to America no problem, and do the same as I did to Steve Cunningham in April.
> 
> "It's up to the promoters to stop talking bullshit, get the checkbooks out and starting putting zeroes on them because if I am to get these big fights then these opponents need paying. If they're going to get beaten by me they need paying as well, because no one's going to put a 30-0 record on the line or an undefeated record for little money because they know they can't beat me. It's all about dollars."


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fury vs. Wilder would be an awesome fight Canelo vs. Angulo should be great as well :mark:


Pacquiao vs. Bradley II??? :favre


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This time might be actually more closer.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Deontay is a bum. Will easily get exposed by Vlad, Chisora, Arreola, Haye, Stivern, Povetkin, and probably even Fury (even though, he is a fucking bum as well). So yeah, actually, the fight between them DOES make a lot of sense, I guess. :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I wouldn't go as far as calling him a bum, even if all his opponents are bums, he definitely needs to start facing tougher opposition though.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Can't wait for the Bute/Pascal bout


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What the fuck, I heard Rigondeaux was banned from HBO... fpalm


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah apparently it's because of low turnout :/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's bullshit!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks like we got a new recruit for Showtime. Least they know how to treat real boxers (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather: Manny Pacquiao had his chance, he should worry about the IRS*



> "Pacquiao had his opportunity. He had his chance. When he had his opportunity and he had his chance, I guess he was tooting his own horn and he felt like he was on the same level as me. It's obvious he felt like he was on the same level as me status-wise because he wouldn't have asked for 50/50. So now, two losses later and he's got a problem: the IRS. They don't play. ... I'm jut speaking from what I hear, that he got a problem with the IRS, both here and in his country. ... (He) could care less if he (wins); all you want to do is fight Floyd Mayweather to clean up a tax bill basically. He's got a $68 million tax problem now. He couldn't put ten fights together and make $68, so now, who is he chasing?"





> "If the Amir Khan fight presents itself, then you know what? It presents itself."





> "Once again, Amir Khan has a good following, so if it makes business sense, then it makes money. No different from the Ricky Hatton fight; it made sense. Even like the Maidana fight; that fight makes sense. A lot of people believe in Maidana because of the Adrien Broner fight. They think since Adrien Broner has a style similar to mine, they think Maidana can crack the MayVinci Code."


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Looks like we got a new recruit for Showtime. Least they know how to treat real boxers (Y)


HBO will regret it soon enough


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> Looks like we got a new recruit for Showtime. Least they know how to treat real boxers (Y)


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Does anyone think Mayweather will surpass Marciano's undefeated record? I hope so.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

vampyr said:


>


:yes :avit:




DGenerationMC said:


> Does anyone think Mayweather will surpass Marciano's undefeated record? I hope so.


Well there certainly doesn't appear to be any person who could hope to beat Mayweather, the only guy who could conceivably give him a fight is Pacquiao, and as long as he's in top rank there won't be a match between them :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Freddie Roach is hoping for Manny Pacquiao to face Robert Guerrero before Floyd Mayweather*

x


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DGenerationMC said:


> Does anyone think Mayweather will surpass Marciano's undefeated record? I hope so.


He's 45-0 and has 4 fights left so likely he will tie the record.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It's on!

*Adrien Broner vs. Marcos Maidana II: Broner picks up option, rematch likely in April*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> *Freddie Roach is hoping for Manny Pacquiao to face Robert Guerrero before Floyd Mayweather*
> 
> x


Wouldn't mind seeing this fight rather than Bradley


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice Broner/Maidana II should be great


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

When Broner loses again, let's not go crazy over the memes.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> When Broner loses again, let's not go crazy over the memes.


Oh man if you though the memes were bad when Pacquiao and Broner lost, just imagine what would happen if floyd lost :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Nice Broner/Maidana II should be great


Shaping up to be a good year for Boxing!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Oh man if you though the memes were bad when Pacquiao and Broner lost, just imagine what would happen if floyd lost :lmao


No one can beat Floyd :floyd


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

There's a rumor that Gennady Golovkin could fight James Kirkland in April... Would love to see the fight honestly, could be an epic slugfest or a 1st round KO :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

GGG by TKO


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Darren Barker: Former world champion announces retirement*

x


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Great career


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*At 49, Hopkins wants to unify 175 lb division*

http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/1/1...-49th-birthday-wish-is-to-be-undisputed-light


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Damien said:


> *At 49, Hopkins wants to unify 175 lb division*
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/1/1...-49th-birthday-wish-is-to-be-undisputed-light


will get knocked the fuck out by Kovalev and/or Stevenson :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't doubt Hopkins man, dude is afreak


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

That PPV better have some good undercard matches or else I'm skipping...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Jean Pascal *vs. Lucian Bute


----------



## Kenny89 (Nov 20, 2013)

Amir Khan Vs Floyd Mayweather.
I hope it happens


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> *Jean Pascal *vs. Lucian Bute


That's been long time coming, I think Pascal will win


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> That's been long time coming, I think Pascal will win


What do you think? Worth a watch later or skip this fight? :hmm:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> What do you think? Worth a watch later or skip this fight? :hmm:


It's either going to be good like full distance slobber knocker or a bore hugfest...I hope it's the first...here's the card for Canelo btw!


> *The co-feature of the "Toe To Toe" pay-per-view card will see junior featherweight titlist Leo Santa Cruz (26-0-1, 15 KOs) make his second defense, a mandatory, against former two-time junior bantamweight titleholder and Mexican countryman Cristian Mijares (49-7-2, 24 KOs)*, who has won two fights in a row since losing a split decision to Victor Terrazas for a vacant title in April.
> *
> Also on the card, interim lightweight titlist Omar Figueroa (22-0-1, 17 KOs) of Weslaco, Texas will make his first defense against Mexico's Ricardo Alvarez (23-2-3, 14 KOs), Canelo's older brother*.
> 
> *In the opening bout of the pay-per-view, junior middleweight titlist Carlos Molina (22-5-2, 6 KOs), of Chicago, who won a vacant world title by outpointing Ishe Smith on the Floyd Mayweather Jr.-Alvarez undercard, will make his first defense against Houston's Jermall Charlo (17-0, 13 KOs)*, a top prospect taking a big step up in competition.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

IT'S A DRAW!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jim Watt absolutely needs to retire. Senile fool.

Both the Sky commentators were saying Bute nicked it at the end. What a joke, he was obliterated.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Klitschko has to be hosed down after being attacked during violent riots in Kiev*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Martinez vs Cotto negotiations include no catchweight, full 160 pound limit*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Martinez vs Cotto negotiations include no catchweight, full 160 pound limit*


Oh shit, looks like Cotto will be going in as the underdog then if there is no catchweight :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Manny Pacquiao and Tim Bradley are poised to face each other in a rematch on April 12 at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas, a source from the US told Fightnews and Manila Bulletin on Tuesday. The press tour will start next month with LA and New York as stops


:ann1


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

> Former junior middleweight titlist Saul "Canelo" Alvarez said Friday he is putting his September defeat against pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather Jr. behind him and is anxious for his March 8 ring return against brawling Mexican countryman Alfredo Angulo.
> 
> "This is a great fight for me and for the fans and I can't wait to get back in the ring on March 8," said Alvarez, of the fight that will headline a Showtime PPV card at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas. "Angulo is a true warrior and I have to be alert every second of every round when I fight him. I expect that we will put on a fight no one will ever forget."
> 
> ...







Happy to see Canelo ready to kick some ass, two native Mexican fighters ready to put it on the line.One man is trying to show he's one of the best fighters in the world, and the other is coming off a Round ten TKO loss to Lara on June 8.Angulo wants to show the world and beat Canelo, should be a very intense fight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Canelo will win that fight no doubt


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lool Fuck Patterson


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Froch 'happy' to give George Groves rematch but prefers Julio Cesar Chavez Jr bout*



> Carl Froch has not ruled out a rematch with George Groves but says his next fight will likely be against Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.
> 
> WBA and IBF super-middleweight champion Froch retained his belts by stopping Groves in the ninth round of their British superfight on November 23.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Why the fuck would he fight Julio Cesar Chavez Jr ? Just give Grooves his rematch


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Tyson Fury has his February 15 fight set, as the 6'9" heavyweight contender will face Argentina's Gonzalo Omar Basile at Frank Warren's Copper Box show, which ostensibly is meant to set up a rematch with Dereck Chisora for this summer.*



> Fury (21-0, 15 KO) has lost about a year of ring time due to extended negotiations, hype, postponements, and ultimately a cancellation for a fight with David Haye that never took place. He was last seen in the ring on April 20, 2013, wearing down Steve Cunningham after an early scare in New York.
> 
> Basile (61-8, 28 KO) is a 6'6", 39-year-old fighter who has no real business in a ring with Fury or any other legitimate heavyweight. His record is complete fluff and he's been stopped seven times, most recently in September 2012 by a fighter who entered with a 5-7-1 record. Artur Szpilka knocked him out in Szpilka's 11th pro fight back in June 2012.


Why bother!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tyson Fury is a muppet


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Both Tyson Fury and Deontay Wilder basically made careers fighting cab-drivers for living. Why not fight each other to figure out who out of the two is the ultimate can-crusher of the division? :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> “There has been plenty of speculation over the last few weeks regarding my future. As it stands we are looking closely at two options, George Groves and Julio Cesar Chavez Jnr. Yesterday, we made a seven figure offer to George Groves for a second fight that would have seen him earn around double that of the first. Disappointingly, George rejected this offer so we are continuing our talks with Top Rank and HBO regarding Chavez Jnr. I understand the demand for the Groves fight in the UK, but also the demand in the US for the Chavez fight. Talks are ongoing and no doubt some further news will break soon. I’m happy to fight anyone, as I have done throughout my entire career.”


I doubt Groves turned that down


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Froch ordered to have George Groves rematch by IBF*


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Why the fuck would he fight Julio Cesar Chavez Jr ? Just give Grooves his rematch





Damien said:


> *Carl Froch ordered to have George Groves rematch by IBF*


I have a great deal of respect for Carl Froch the guy has always been a beast who doesn't hold back but after that Groves fight he really should retire. I hope he gives a rematch because Groves fully deserved to win, I doubt he will though I think he will probably give up the title and have that fight in America.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

kendoo said:


> I have a great deal of respect for Carl Froch the guy has always been a beast who doesn't hold back but after that Groves fight he really should retire. I hope he gives a rematch because Groves fully deserved to win, I doubt he will though I think he will probably give up the title and have that fight in America.


Agree, but at least we get to see the rematch.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Just saw Bob Arum's "next big PPV star" Mikey Garcia fight for WBO super featherweight championship. Yes, he won a (boring) decision. But he couldn't even stop an aging jobber/journeyman Burgos? fpalm 
Gamboa, Burns, and even Rigondeaux (who is a lower weight class) will easily beat him, IMHO. Yet HBO commentators keep mentioning a potential Pacquiao fight. :lol 
Dream on, Garcia!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrien Broner: *'Since I lost, everybody feels like Floyd Mayweather lost'*


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

I think I'm only guy in the world who thinks the judges got the right call in the 1st Pac/Bradley fight. Does that make me insane?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

InTheAirTonight said:


> I think I'm only guy in the world who thinks the judges got the right call in the 1st Pac/Bradley fight. Does that make me insane?


Yeah should probably get your head examined. Pacquiao clearly dominated the early rounds, then for some reason coasted to the end, and still I can not for the life of me remember Bradley having won any rounds


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

InTheAirTonight said:


> I think I'm only guy in the world who thinks the judges got the right call in the 1st Pac/Bradley fight. Does that make me insane?


Yea you are either insane, or have no idea how to score a boxing fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*50 Cent: Mikey Garcia's so boring, I fell asleep*



> "I'm here to pick a fight. I make it hard for them. I make them uncomfortable. Mikey is a beautiful woman. She wore the blue trunks for us with the wings. We're ready to fight, we're ready to go to L.A. They may not be sure if they want him back on the network, because he just put us to sleep in here...don't forget that."


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Victor Ortiz returns to the ring for the first time since mid-2012 on Thursday night, facing tricky southpaw Luis Collazo in Brooklyn. On the undercard, Eddie Gomez faces Daquan Arnett in a prospect battle, and Gary Russell Jr returns to action.


Next Weekend!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather reportedly bets $10.4 million on Broncos for Super Bowl XLVIII*

:floyd3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dayyuuuummmm son


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Froch vs Groves rematch being targeted for May 31, Hearn working to close deal soon*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Adrien Broner has been stripped of his 135-pound belt and elevate interim titleholder Omar Figueroa to full titlist*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Good decision


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Time for Ortiz to retire!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow that was horrible :lmao

He looked as lost as he did in the final 2 rounds of the Maidana fight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ortiz is done


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

GGG tonight!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> GGG tonight!


Really??? Who's he fighting?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> Time for Ortiz to retire!


Ortiz has no defence whatsoever


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Gennady Golovkin vs. Osumanu Adama


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

How was the fight? Was it good like his last fight?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> How was the fight? Was it good like his last fight?


GGG is the real deal but let's stop giving him stiffs in his weight...give him a massive name and also a TV deal! :clap


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather tells fans to vote on Khan or Maidana for next fight*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Floyd Mayweather tells fans to vote on Khan or Maidana for next fight*


Isn't Maidana fighting Broner? Or can they postpone the rematch if Mayweather wants to fight him?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Isn't Maidana fighting Broner? Or can they postpone the rematch if Mayweather wants to fight him?


Seeing as Broner is on Team Money I think something can be arranged easily if they chose Maidana, I sense though people want to see a massacre and will choose Khan :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd much rather see May fight Maidana than that clown Khan


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Apparently Maidana is the lead name now for Mayweather


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I want to see Amir Khan get destroyed by Mayweather so he can shut up. But that would be a waste of a fight, so I'd rather see Maidana vs Mayweather


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> British heavyweight contender Tyson Fury is trading in one journeyman opponent for another.
> 
> Fury had been scheduled to face Gonzalo Omar Basile of Argentina in a 10-round bout Feb. 15 at Copper Box Arena in London. However, the 39-year-old Basile (61-8, 28 KOs) -- knocked out in seven of his eight defeats, including four times inside two rounds -- withdrew from the fight Wednesday because of a lung infection.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good god Fury is such a tool, instead of going for another top heavyweight he fights these bums :no:


Also poor Khan why don't you just disappear nobody wants to see you get your ass kicked by Floyd anyway :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I have all faith Floyd would beat Maidana but it would be the better fight $$ wise


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> LOL


Typical Fury


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*#FightManny* was trending on Twitter today :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Alex Leapai is Wladimir Klitschko's next fight lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Freddie Roach: Martinez vs Cotto fight will have 159-pound catchweight*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol they're sure thinking ahea.d


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*David Haye willing to consider return to boxing if shoulder recovers*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That prick Haye needs to stay retired. He's not going to achieve anything of note anyway.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> *David Haye willing to consider return to boxing if shoulder recovers*


Fury and Haye biggest clowns in British boxing


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> That prick Haye needs to stay retired. He's not going to achieve anything of note anyway.


He will return and fight bums and then get a shot at someone decent and retire again...the story is written!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Dereck Chisora vs Kevin Johnson, Tyson Fury vs Joey Abell, Frank Buglioni vs Gaetano Nespro, Bradley Skeete vs Vivian Harris, Hughie Fury vs Matthew Greer. If you're American, the good news is you can buy this on PPV. If you're American, the bad news is that to watch it legally, you have to buy it on PPV, because it's a pretty bad card.


LOL


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Muhahaha thank god for streams that card sounds horrible


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fury has to fight Joey Abell doesn't he?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Fury has to fight Joey Abell doesn't he?


Yeah that'll be a two rounder


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

For Joey Abell. :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> For Joey Abell. :banderas


I WOULD LOVE IT!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*British super-middleweight rivals Carl Froch and George Groves have agreed to a rematch, to take place at a football stadium on Saturday, 31 May.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hoping Groves knocks Froch the hell out. This time Froch SHOULD be prepared for it. He does seem arrogant enough to take Groves for granted again though.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*WBO AND WBA INTERNATIONAL HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP (12)*

DERECK CHISORA, Champion, (19-4, 13 KOs), UK, 238 lbs.
vs.
KEVIN JOHNSON, Challenger, (29-4-1, 14 KOs), USA, 240 lbs.

*HEAVYWEIGHTS (10)*

TYSON FURY (21-0, 15 KOs), UK, 277 lbs.
vs.
JOEY ABELL (29-7, 28 KOs), USA, 241 lbs.

*WBO EUROPEAN SUPER-MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP (10)*

FRANK BUGLIONI, Champion, (11-0, 8 KOs), UK, 167 lbs.
vs.
GAETANO NESPRO, Challenger, (21-9-1, 3 KOs), Italy, 166l bs.

*VACANT WBA INTERCONTINENTAL WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP (12)*

BRADLEY SKEETE (14-0, 4 KOs), UK, 146 lbs.
vs.
CHRISTOPHE SEBIRE (22-7, 8 KOs), France, 144 lbs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WBO AND WBA INTERNATIONAL HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP (12)

*DERECK CHISORA,* Champion, (19-4, 13 KOs), UK, 238 lbs.
vs.
KEVIN JOHNSON, Challenger, (29-4-1, 14 KOs), USA, 240 lbs.

HEAVYWEIGHTS (10)

*TYSON FURY* (21-0, 15 KOs), UK, 277 lbs.
vs.
JOEY ABELL (29-7, 28 KOs), USA, 241 lbs.

WBO EUROPEAN SUPER-MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP (10)

*FRANK BUGLIONI*, Champion, (11-0, 8 KOs), UK, 167 lbs.
vs.
GAETANO NESPRO, Challenger, (21-9-1, 3 KOs), Italy, 166l bs.

VACANT WBA INTERCONTINENTAL WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP (12)

*BRADLEY SKEETE* (14-0, 4 KOs), UK, 146 lbs.
vs.
CHRISTOPHE SEBIRE (22-7, 8 KOs), France, 144 lbs.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Fury was shit for parts of that fight, got the job done but still not great, I could tip Chisora to take him though he's now dodging Chisora


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh Tyson...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's like a fucking little child lOL.

SO this means Fury vs Chisora right?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> He's like a fucking little child lOL.
> 
> SO this means Fury vs Chisora right?


Chisora thinks so but Tyson calls him a bum so it may never happen :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Their press conferences will be hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Kovalev - Agnew set for 3/29*

-
*
Marquez vs Alvarado being worked on for May 17*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Mayweather set to name opponent in a few days!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*In a fight with major historical implications, former three-division titleholder Miguel Cotto of Puerto Rico will move up in weight to challenge middleweight champion and Sergio Martinez of Argentina in one of the year's biggest bouts.*

The fight will take place June 7 (HBO PPV) at Madison Square Garden in New York and match two probable Hall of Famers on the weekend of the annual Puerto Rican Day parade in the city. The bout has been in the works for a couple of months but was finalized Thursday as both boxers took to Twitter to announce the deal was complete.

They will meet at a maximum contract weight of 159 pounds, one below the middleweight maximum of 160, according to duBoef. Shaving one pound from the division limit is a concession to the smaller Cotto, although Martinez is not a big middleweight and has claimed for years that for the right fight he would drop down the 154-pound junior middleweight division, where he once held a world title.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Omg finally this fight is set, War Cotto!!!! :avit:


N damn Floyd waiting pretty close to fight time to choose an opponent, guess besides Khan n Maidana not many choices....


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Would not fuck with politically!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like Khan has given up!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I know he has been with ESPN, but when did Todd Grisham start doing Friday Night Boxing on ESPN2?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Floyd running scared of what, Amir?:lmao

Embarrassing you more than the likes of Prescott did?!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol does Khan even have thousands of fans anymore?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Did he ever have any? He's always been an overrated arrogant piece of low life scum.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :floyd2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Mayweather makes them wait


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else has been watching Fight Night but Coyle and Brizuela have just had a superb fight. Best one I've seen in years.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Now that you said that I'll probably check it out later, gotta kill some time before Elimination Chamber starts (Y)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cWe1-Ktr8rI

That's the fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Vader said:


> Not sure if anyone else has been watching Fight Night but Coyle and Brizuela have just had a superb fight. Best one I've seen in years.


I read about this crazy ass fight!, and seeing it yep bloody brilliant boxing!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

My mate told me about that this morning, says he was up until 3 watching it on the re-run or something. Will have to find time to watch it myself.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

This weekend!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

If Chavez brings it he should win easily, but will he bring his A game is another question :hmm:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Its over! He has chosen!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol I knew Amir Khan should have never pulled out of his fight, what a waste of time for him.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

From the SHO press release:



> "I am extremely happy to be facing Floyd Mayweather because it will give me the opportunity to show the world that I am the best welterweight in the division," said Maidana, who will represent throngs of Hispanic boxing fans on Cinco de Mayo when he faces the pound-for-pound king. "I just handed a great defensive fighter his first loss and I plan to do the same to Mayweather. I don't care whether he's the best and undefeated. I will bring some real Latino power to him on May 3rd."
> 
> "This is an extremely dangerous fight for Floyd as Marcos Maidana is a technical knock-out artist and continues to show us that he gets better with each fight," said Leonard Ellerbe, CEO of Mayweather Promotions. "Maidana showed so much in his last performance, he's clearly at the top of his game and a great match-up for Floyd."
> 
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Khan statement:



> "Following the announcement by Floyd Mayweather that he will be facing Marcos Maidana on May 3rd I would like to clarify my situation for my fans and members of the media.
> 
> "Despite having signed my part of the agreement to fight Floyd in early December, I've been preparing myself for some time that the match up with him wasn't going to happen, as I announced on Twitter a few days ago. Therefore, this announcement did not come as a surprise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Mayweather eats flat-footed brawlers like Maidana for breakfast, which he proved times and times again. I ain't paying for another pointless PPV. 
Khan would actually be a more risky proposition for Mayweather due to Amir's phenomenal speed. Yes, Khan has a glass chin, but Floyd wouldn't be able to knock him out anyways - not with those pillow fists. Homie hasn't finished a fight since 2007 (aside from that Ortiz cheap shot).


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> "I saw Floyd on Monday night at the Los Angeles Lakers basketball game and he was telling me, 'tell Amir that it's not going to happen now, but it will happen'."


Source


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Old_John said:


> Mayweather eats flat-footed brawlers like Maidana for breakfast, which he proved times and times again. I ain't paying for another pointless PPV.
> Khan would actually be a more risky proposition for Mayweather due to Amir's phenomenal speed. Yes, Khan has a glass chin, but Floyd wouldn't be able to knock him out anyways - not with those pillow fists. Homie hasn't finished a fight since 2007 (aside from that Ortiz cheap shot).


Yea agree, Floyd wins both matches no doubt, majority of his fans wanted this fight, so he gave them what they wanted.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

World Title in his 2nd only fight!

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=659771&cat=boxer


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Robert Stieglitz 168 vs. Arthur Abraham 168
(WBO super middleweight title)

---

Ricky Burns 134.25 vs. Terence Crawford 134.5
(WBO lightweight title)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That guy with the world title fight in his 2nd pro bout has an amateur record of 396-1 with 2 Olympic gold medals. There can't be many better amateurs, surely?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Vader said:


> That guy with the world title fight in his 2nd pro bout has an amateur record of 396-1 with 2 Olympic gold medals. There can't be many better amateurs, surely?


I didn't know about his amateur record, quite phenomenal!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Damien said:


> Robert Stieglitz 168 vs. Arthur Abraham 168
> (WBO super middleweight title)
> 
> ---
> ...


I fancy Terence Crawford to wipe the floor with burns, I don't think burns has got what it takes anymore. He's been lucky with his last few fights and always seems to get the points win.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Vader said:


> That guy with the world title fight in his 2nd pro bout has an amateur record of 396-1 with 2 Olympic gold medals. There can't be many better amateurs, surely?


Surely he isn't even close to being ready for someone like Salido is he??? :avit:


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

Boxing sucks nowadays, honestly. it's dead. People only care about Mayweather and Manny. Mexicans only care about Latinos, but Mayweather kills them all the time.. freakin' sucks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Vader said:


> That guy with the world title fight in his 2nd pro bout has an amateur record of 396-1 with 2 Olympic gold medals. There can't be many better amateurs, surely?


That's amazing, still picking Salido though


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> That's amazing, still picking *Salido* though


He failed weight today and had to vacate the title, also paying $15k to the opponent :argh:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lmfao aww shit!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lomachenko is one of the greatest amateurs of all time. He's going to be incredible.

As for Burns, guys luck has to run out soon. He's been embarrassed in his last two fights. The 2nd one was blatantly a classic Eddie Hearn screwjob.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> He failed weight today and had to vacate the title, also paying $15k to the opponent :argh:


:lmao that's probably how much Salido is making this fight :floyd2


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Lomachenko is one of the greatest amateurs of all time. He's going to be incredible.
> 
> As for Burns, guys luck has to run out soon. He's been embarrassed in his last two fights. The 2nd one was blatantly a classic Eddie Hearn screwjob.


Only way burns wins tonight is if he makes it to the end and gets that Hearn screw job again:side: .

That Simpson fight was also a shambles.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

annnnnd Burns title is gone.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Lomachenko loses!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Salido wins, now let's hope Chavez jr isn't high for this fight :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Surprised Salido won but experience told, I am hoping Chavez wins haha


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Two judges scored it 117-110 Fucked up ass scores :no:

Never heard of that belt either :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> Surprised Salido won but experience told, I am hoping Chavez wins haha


Yea his experience came through in the end. Lomachenko will get his chances.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

and Khans reply


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Broner vs Khan could be interesting. I like the idea


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I think Khan would actually win as well


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Broner vs Khan could be interesting. I like the idea


Would be better for Khan than just floating around waiting for an opponent to come around... I mean what big name is there he could fight in the next couple months that doesn't already have a fight?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Former boxing champ Antonio Tarver never paid back $200,000 in gambling markers to the Wynn Las Vegas from a gambling binge in 2012 … so says a lawsuit obtained by TMZ Sports. Tarver was arrested in Florida over the weekend on a warrant out of Nevada — the arrest documents were vague about the nature of the alleged offense. Now, we know … Tarver is the target of a criminal investigation for allegedly not settling several gambling markers he took at the Wynn during a 4-day gambling binge in July 2012.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Would be better for Khan than just floating around waiting for an opponent to come around... I mean what big name is there he could fight in the next couple months that doesn't already have a fight?


There is also Devon Alexander who he was originally going to fight


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> There is also Devon Alexander who he was originally going to fight


He still doesn't have an opponent?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The rematch between IBF/WBA super middleweight champion Carl Froch and George Groves will apparently land in London’s 80,000-seat Wembley Stadium. The bout takes place May 31 and HBO has already committed to televising the bout live in the United States. Froch-Groves I ended controversially with a quick stoppage by referee Howard Foster and the IBF ordered an immediate rematch.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Damien said:


> The rematch between IBF/WBA super middleweight champion Carl Froch and George Groves will apparently land in London’s 80,000-seat Wembley Stadium. The bout takes place May 31 and HBO has already committed to televising the bout live in the United States. Froch-Groves I ended controversially with a quick stoppage by referee Howard Foster and the IBF ordered an immediate rematch.


Should be a beast. Could stack the undercard fairly well too, for this event. 

Think I'll probably get some tickets as soon as they are released.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> The rematch between IBF/WBA super middleweight champion Carl Froch and George Groves will apparently land in London’s 80,000-seat Wembley Stadium. The bout takes place May 31 and HBO has already committed to televising the bout live in the United States. Froch-Groves I ended controversially with a quick stoppage by referee Howard Foster and the IBF ordered an immediate rematch.


Gonna be fucking epic


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Gonna be fucking epic


I can't wait, early bookies have *Froch favourite*, seems about right I see him winning this.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*:EDIT:* Holy crap Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. Wants a fight with Golovkin!!!! Well Damn he better be in the best shape of his life if he wants to survive this :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> I can't wait, early bookies have *Froch favourite*, seems about right I see him winning this.


I think it's going to be the opposite and we are going to get some justice here.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Holy crap Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. Wants a fight with Golovkin!!!! Well Damn he better be in the best shape of his life if he wants to survive this :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Camps of Gennady Golovkin and Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. target a July date*.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Camps of Gennady Golovkin and Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. target a July date*.













Does Chavez seriously think he has a chance, no way Vera has prepared him for this shit :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

JCC is way overhyped anyway not as good as his record shows, would be good if Gennady knocked him out


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Purses: *Canelo $1.25MM+, Angulo $750K*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Canelo Alvarez could face Cotto-Martinez winner if he gets past Alfredo Angulo*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Canelo Alvarez could face Cotto-Martinez winner if he gets past Alfredo Angulo*


This would be great, only problem is all those people who would bitch that Sergio ducking Golovkin... Though if he loses to Cotto he may have to take a fight with him


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> *Canelo Alvarez could face Cotto-Martinez winner if he gets past Alfredo Angulo*


Isn't Sergio going to retire real soon?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Isn't Sergio going to retire real soon?


Yeah I think so, probably why he's going after the big money fights instead of the competition in his division :vince$


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't see him fighting again after Cotto win or lose. 

Canelo/Cotto will be awesome.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Isn't Sergio going to retire real soon?


Yeah he doesn't have much left in him


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sad I never got to see a Floyd/Sergio fight back in 2012, the only guy I thought would trouble Floyd.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Ricardo Alvarez and Sergio Thompson will lead off tomorrow night's Showtime pay-per-view event, as Carlos Molina is officially out of his scheduled IBF junior middleweight title defense against Jermall Charlo.
> 
> Molina was arrested and detained on old warrants from Wisconsin earlier this week, and is now being detained by ICE as there is question as to whether or not he's actually a legal citizen of the United States. The 30-year-old fighter, born in Mexico, has an outstanding warrant for a disorderly conduct charge, but the real concern is his failing to register as a sex offender after pleading no contest to second degree sexual assault of a child in 2002.


eeek!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Really fucked up


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh wow....

I'm rooting for Angulo tonight, who's with me?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nah, want to see Canelo win


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

So do I, but Angulo is one tough customer to take on. Should be one hell of a fight tonight!


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

CANELO VS ANGULO NEXT
Watching it online free. who wants the site? haha msg me. ITS NEXT.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn the fight was stopped Canelo showed how great he became after his loss to Mayweather, the never shouldn't of never been stopped though on Angulo. He was taking those shots and coming straight at Canelo, but Angulo would of needed a KO to win the bout. Canelo wins now probably going to be talking about this, instead of his skills he displayed in the ring tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YEa shouldnt have stopped but Canelo won. Canelo vs Cotto/Martinez next :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't wait for Cotto vs Martinez now! :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Shortly after his victory over Alfredo Angulo at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas, Saul “Canelo” Alvarez made his way to the post fight press conference to talk with the media. Moments later, fellow jr. middleweight contender Erisandy Lara made his way to the podium and challenged Canelo. *“People want to see this fight,”* Lara proclaimed. Alvarez asked *“Who wants to see this fight?”* One who replied in the affirmative was Luis De Cubas Jr. Canelo quickly replied to Lara, *“Thats your manager isnt it?,”* drawing laughs. *“This is not how you make fights. You will have to wait.”*


:lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


>



Don't like Canelo but he looked really great against Angulo. And looks like he learned something from that asswhupping Floyd gave him 


OH man Canelo made Lara look like a tool :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Did it look Canelo last night use some ducking and great head movement like Mayweather he looked like a totally different fighter.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


> Did it look Canelo last night use some ducking and great head movement like Mayweather he looked like a totally different fighter.


Yeah he did. Once he timed Angulo's punching speed he started moving his head alot during his combos especially late in the fight it got real bad for Angulo.


Gotta give Canelo props for adding more to his skill set instead of working on the same things he's had.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Froch pushed Groves at the presser today :lmao










Over 60,000 tickets sold already in one day!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

This is schedule of fights to come is beastly Garcia vs Herrera, Pacquaio vs Bradley in April, Mayweather Jr. vs. Marcos Maidana in May. Let's not forget Cotto vs Martinez a truly great bouts to come best I've seen in awhile within one year.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Add Froch vs Groves 2 to that! Possibly the biggest British fight ever!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *Miguel Cotto:* I’m very excited about the opportunity to be the first Puerto Rican champion in four divisions. I hope that on June 7 your knee is 100% so that there is no excuse when I defeat you!
> 
> *Sergio Martinez:* I’m sure Miguel and I will give everything to make all Latinos feel proud…I am ready for a war!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh it's going to be a war, both of these fighters are looking to knock the head off the shoulders of their opponent.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:avit: :avit: Ready for this, definatley more excited for this fight than Mayweather or Pacquiao's fights.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am ready for a war!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Garcia is from Phila isn't he? I love his Father dude is a true bad ass.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SO MANNY GOOD FIGHTS :mark:

Cotto/Sergio
Manny/Bradley
Floyd/ Maidana - only exciting because Floyd will once again put on a show.
Groves/Froch


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


> Garcia is from Phila isn't he? I love his Father dude is a true bad ass.


Wasn't his dad the guy who was treating Matthysee cause he isn't from the US? :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> "Cotto is coming at a good time for me. He comes from a good fight with Mayweather despite losing. I'm coming from a fight with Martin Murray that wasn't so good and a very good fight with Cesar Chavez Jr. I think we are at a fairly balanced point (of time)," Martinez said to Jose Sanchez.
> 
> "(Cotto and Chavez) are totally different. Cotto is much more complete than Chavez. But it seems like the good joke continues (with Roach saying he has the perfect plan to beat me). In the last fight, Cotto had an opponent (Delvin Rodriguez) who can't be compared. Rodriguez had beaten nobody. (Cotto) will surely do a good job with Roach, but he won't reach the distance."


http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/3/1...ely-do-a-good-job-with-roach-hbo-ppv-new-york


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmmm yeah I would agree with Sergio Chavez JR is still growing as a fighter, but Cotto did look like a more confident boxer in his last fight with Roach. Hopefully the given time with Roach going into this fight, makes me as good or even better. I honestly don't see these two going the distance neither expect both boxers leaving with one eye shut.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/3/1...ely-do-a-good-job-with-roach-hbo-ppv-new-york


Right now, I am actually picking Sergio for a decision win


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Floyd busting his ass trying to make Maidana credible even though we all know he's gonna win just about every round :floyd2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Maidana will win 2 rounds at most


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather allegedly involved in beating over missing jewellery*



> Floyd Mayweather allegedly orchestrated a savage attack on two of his employees he suspected of stealing his jewellery ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ Sports ... the two men had been hired to work on Floyd's Vegas homes ... but when jewelry went missing, Floyd pointed the finger at them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck that is some serious shit


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Porter-Malignaggi done for 4/19, winner vs Brook*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Never take the law in your own hands Mayweather, now your going to be in some serious trouble dummy.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


> Never take the law in your own hands Mayweather, now your going to be in some serious trouble dummy.


Looks like it's back to jail for him after the maidana fight fpalm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Dragonballfan said:


> Looks like it's back to jail for him after the maidana fight fpalm


Yeah it could happen, you would think at his age he would know better to keep himself outta trouble because it can fuck up his reputation within the Boxing community, and screw up any chances of him getting any other fights.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


> Yeah it could happen, you would think at his age he would know better to keep himself outta trouble because it can fuck up his reputation within the Boxing community, and screw up any chances of him getting any other fights.


Lol fuck up his reputation? By now he could give a fuck less about what people think of him as long as he continues to bring in the money like he has :floyd2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Marquez vs Alvarado set for May 17 at LA Forum, winner to face Pacquiao-Bradley II victor*

---

*Team Canelo will consider Erislandy Lara for July return*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ho ho inc said:


> Yeah it could happen, you would think at his age he would know better to keep himself outta trouble because it can fuck up his reputation within the Boxing community, and screw up any chances of him getting any other fights.


Lol to be honest, I don't really care as long as the fight don't get postponed


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh god I don't want to see Alvarado and Pacquiao, then again I'm not sure I want to see a 5th Pacquiao Marquez fight either


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Lol to be honest, I don't really care as long as the fight don't get postponed


Money will be traded and it won't


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Lol to be honest, I don't really care as long as the fight don't get postponed


Oh his current fight will go down no doubt, but the Boxing committee might say were not going to license you any fights in certain states like Vegas etc. Possibly Pacquaio vs Marquez to happen again, geez I wouldn't mind that because of the history they need to make a Dvd and put all their matches on there.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's a cash cow, I doubt they will ban him from fighting in Vegas, if they wanted to keep making money from him.


----------



## DGarcia879 (Apr 3, 2006)

why do people(especially the macho beer drinker) continue to waste time watching a boring sport which mostly of no-name nobodys? i like Olympic boxing, but on the professional side, forget it. remember the days of Sugar Ray, Ali, Tyson? that was real boxing. now its nothing but a waste of time. when will the exciting side of boxing come back? im hoping for Manny vs Money, but it may not happen. so boxing is boring and its dying.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DGarcia879 said:


> why do people(especially the macho beer drinker) continue to waste time watching a boring sport which mostly of no-name nobodys? i like Olympic boxing, but on the professional side, forget it. remember the days of Sugar Ray, Ali, Tyson? that was real boxing. now its nothing but a waste of time. when will the exciting side of boxing come back? im hoping for Manny vs Money, but it may not happen. so boxing is boring and its dying.


Don't watch then. Leave.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tony Bellew 197.5 vs. Valery Brudov 192.25
Kell Brook 151.3 vs. Alvaro Robles 151
Kevin Mitchell 139 vs. Mikheil Avakyan 138.7
*Rocky Fielding 174.75 vs. Charles Adamu 166
Erick Ochieng 151.5 vs. Neil Perkins 152.75
Robbie Davies 143 vs. Mark McKray 143

*Fielding announced as six-plus pounds overweight for his Commonwealth title fight.

Venue: Echo Arena, Liverpool, England
Promoter: Matchroom


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Marcos Maidana believes he has the power to knock out Floyd Mayweather*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shawn Porter vs Paulie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*BOMBER*

Is right Tony Bellew, lad.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Damien said:


> *Marcos Maidana believes he has the power to knock out Floyd Mayweather*


I'd say he has, but he won't.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Klee said:


> I'd say he has, but he won't.


Pretty much, he too slow to hit floyd.

Anyone watching Danny Garcia's fight tonight?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Deontay Wilder 31 wins (31 kos)

:lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Whoa Garcia survived a weird decision there!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> Deontay Wilder 31 wins (31 kos)
> 
> :lmao


31 muppets


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> 31 muppets


He's called out Fury again, I say let them go at it


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> He's called out Fury again, I say let them go at it


Yes please, Wilder will finally have a belt after his next fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Yes please, Wilder will finally have a belt after his next fight.


I have a feeling his power will be to much for Fury to handle


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wilder should fight his mandatory challenger on the undercard in this PPV. Would be great he could fight the winner of the main event later this year.











:avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^Thing is, I don't think Pacman will win this one....


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Mayweather vs. Maidana: Robert Garcia says Maidana will be ready to throw 100 punches a round*

:floyd2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Everyone says they'll pressure him yet once we get a round or two of floyd ducking these hits n counterpunching they'll stop :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL it's just going to be wasted energy cause he is going to miss about 90% of them. If he really does that hes going to get knocked out lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Evander Holyfield, 51, considering comeback fight with Gary Cornish*

:lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What the fuck Retire already Evander fpalm


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:tyson


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

That ref moves better than half the boxers out there :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

One of the bigeest clowns in boxing


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

chumpstain


----------



## drmorrisjohnson (Mar 21, 2014)

Boxing is boring.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Chavez-GGG getting closer*



> Promoters Top Rank and K2 Promotions are getting closer to making what could be one of the best fights of the year: a super middleweight showdown between Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. and middleweight titleholder Gennady Golovkin, who would move up to 168 pounds for the 12-round bout.
> 
> The fight, which would be on HBO PPV, is being negotiated for July 12 and would take place at the newly renovated Forum in Inglewood, Calif


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Chavez-GGG getting closer*


Wow lots of huge fights this summer, can't wait to see chavez get ktfo :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Golovkin sounds familiar did he face Osumanu Adama in his last fight? I see he's won 26 of his 29 fights by KO? Why would Chavez try to get into a battle with a guy like him? Let you body rest and fight again in the fall.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


> Golovkin sounds familiar did he face Osumanu Adama in his last fight? I see he's won 26 of his 29 fights by KO? Why would Chavez try to get into a battle with a guy like him? Let you body rest and fight again in the fall.


Just watch this and you'll see why he's so hyped, got a great combination of great boxing skill and above average power (Y)







*EDIT:*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Wow lots of huge fights this summer, can't wait to see chavez get ktfo :mark:


Agree, def not as good as his record shows


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

^Who lol damn Chavez Jr is going to have nightmares if he plays over with Golovkin, he'll put him on his ass. If Chavez beats this guy not by the scores of judges, but KO him he really gains respect in my books.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:avit: :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im a bit pumped for Manny vs Bradley...if Manny wins..and i mean IF..who's next for him?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That's a good question if he beats Bradley he can sit back and see the landscape for all these matchups and go from there.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Im a bit pumped for Manny vs Bradley...if Manny wins..and i mean IF..who's next for him?


Doesn't the winner of this fight face the winner of Juan Manuel Marquez's fight??? I forget who hes facing though...




Also Broner's got a fight added to the Floyd undercard, should be another decent ppv.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bradley beat him the first time and he outboxed the person he can never win against(marquez)

pac is not winning


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Doesn't the winner of this fight face the winner of Juan Manuel Marquez's fight??? I forget who hes facing though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Mayweather PPV looks good, I see Khan losing on that card as well


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Bradley beat him the first time and he outboxed the person he can never win against(marquez)
> 
> pac is not winning


I would advise you get your eyes check or brain examined because Pacman won that fight hands down, if Bradley won a few rounds that's being nice.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


> I would advise you get your eyes check or brain examined because Pacman won that fight hands down, if Bradley won a few rounds that's being nice.


Probably saw too much of that Face off between Pacman & Bradley, :lmao 8-4 Bradley must have gotten his brain damaged during his fight with Ruslan if he believes he won by that score


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Bradley beat him the first time and he outboxed the person he can never win against(marquez)
> 
> pac is not winning


Boxing is all about match ups though


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Chavez vs. Golovkin: Potential fight being moved back to July 19, one week ahead of Canelo*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Smart decision there they will clean up with sales for sure, can't wait for that fight.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wait Canelo is fighting again in July??? Against who?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Wait Canelo is fighting again in July??? Against who?


Don't think it's been announced but he's set that date for the fight, it won't be Lara he's taken another fight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just make it happen already


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Although the proposed Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.-Gennady Golovkin summer showdown is not yet finalized, the camps are getting there and have agreed on a massive fine if either man is overweight.
> 
> The fight, ticketed for the Forum in Inglewood, Calif., on July 19 rather than original date of July 12, will be contracted at 168 pounds, which should be no issue whatsoever for the always-in-shape Golovkin, a middleweight titleholder, who would be moving up for the fight anyway.
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah buddy, serious business


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Chavez won't be overweight he wasn't overweight in his past fight, I know the fight before he was though.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


> Chavez won't be overweight he wasn't overweight in his past fight, I know the fight before he was though.


Wasn't that cause the fight was at a really high weight?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> Chavez won't be overweight he wasn't overweight in his past fight, I know the fight before he was though.


Just taking precautions really, the penalty is high as well if he does!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mayweather fights again in a month!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I gotta see episode one before seeing this but I bet Bradley will be talking loads of shit in this lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


> I gotta see episode one before seeing this but I bet Bradley will be talking loads of shit in this lol.


This is episode one, but i could only find it in two parts. and yes he was kinda talking shit.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Dragonballfan said:


> This is episode one, but i could only find it in two parts. and yes he was kinda talking shit.


Oh my bad, I hope Pac man bruise up his damn face he'll look like Hasim Rahman


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Thats so gross lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I think Bradley is right though, Pacquiao doesn't have that killer instinct anymore. He has too much shit going on in his life to focus fully on boxing, that doesn't mean he won't win though but I don't think he'll KO Bradley


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

No one knows truly if Pacman doesn't have the fire anyone, but does Pacman need to yell and scream. Jake Roberts used to say the more dangerous man is not the man who yells at the top his lungs like Bradley. It's the man very quiet, focused on the match that's a guy you need to look out for.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a horrible feeling Bradley might retire Pac


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Nah I have a feeling split decision for Pacman and a rematch down the line.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ive always felt what goes around comes around in boxing, Pacman to beat Bradley


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Too bad the fight's gonna be way one-sided :no:


Also if anyone wants a good link for the 24/7 Pacquiao Bradley II episode


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

So Enzo Maccarinelli got fucked up last night!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn Pacman I didn't know you had that many kids lol.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Pacquiao vs Bradley II: Tim Bradley says Manny's skills still there, but fire is gone*



> "I hope come April 12th Manny can find that fire and be the Paquiao of old because this is the hurt business. For those thirty six minutes that we will be in the ring I am not expecting any compassion from him.
> 
> "He will get absolutely no compassion from me. In that ring it is all about my family eating or his family eats. Manny Pacquiao will have to knock me out to stop my family from eating!!!"


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I don't think Pacman will need to KO him to win if he is working his ass every round these judges will give it him easily.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Canelo Alvarez vs Erislandy Lara looking probable for July 12 PPV*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I want Pacquiao vs Mayweather. I think everyone has since 2009. Hopefully we get that if Pacman takes care of business.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

YES!!! Rumor is they'll announce Golovkin vs. JCC jr. before the Pac/Bradley fight :mark:










RIP your career Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. 


Also Damn can't believe Lara is getting that fight. Canelo's got my respect back if this fight actually happens.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Also Damn can't believe Lara is getting that fight. Canelo's got my respect back if this fight actually happens.


Yeah I mean he walked up at the presser and challenged him


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Yeah I mean he walked up at the presser and challenged him


I didn't think Canelo would have the balls to fight someone who isn't as well known as some other boxers out there.

However I haven't really seen Lara in action much, think he could beat Canelo? :hmm:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> I didn't think Canelo would have the balls to fight someone who isn't as well known as some other boxers out there.
> 
> However I haven't really seen Lara in action much, think he could beat Canelo? :hmm:


Nah he won't but it's good for Canelo while he waits for the next big one who might be Cotto


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Their official purses for their rematch on Saturday night (HBO PPV) at the MGM Grand are $6 million apiece, according the contracts filed with the Nevada State Athletic Commission. However, Top Rank promoter Bob Arum told ESPN.com on Wednesday that Pacquiao is guaranteed a minimum of $20 million, much of which will be paid out in the weeks after he collects the $6 million check on fight night.


*Manny Pacquiao guaranteed $20M*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't wait for Pac vs. Bradley this Saturday!! (Y)

I'm going for Pac...hope he wins..if he does it'll dent up Bradley's perfect record.

Also if Pac wins maybe he will face Mayweather next?

Nah..i doubt it


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I swear if we get a repeat of the decision from the first fight, I am done wit hboxing


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Pacquiao vs. Bradley II: Timothy Bradley thought about suicide following first Pacquiao fight*



> "Oh, hell yeah. Hell yeah. No doubt, man," said Bradley, when asked if he considered taking his own life due to criticism he received after defeating Pacquiao. "Me and my wife, we would sit there, man, in the bed and read all of this stuff. We would get phone calls. Once the death threat rolled in I was like, 'This is ridiculous.'"
> 
> One of the more frightening warnings came in the mail, according to Bradley.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> I swear if we get a repeat of the decision from the first fight, I am done wit hboxing


Lol the fix is in for Pacquiao this time don't u worry :


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Lol the fix is in for Pacquiao this time don't u worry :


Better be!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuck Floyd is already almost at the weight?!? And people wonder why he never seems to lose a step, cause he's always prepared, meanwhile Maidana was probably partying it up after beating Broner :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Pacquiao vs Bradley II weigh-in results: *Manny 145*, *Bradley 145½*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gotta love Mayweather all access


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Gotta love Mayweather all access


Pretty much, now we shall see how many more cars he's got :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Episode 3 up shit is going down hard tonight, all the talking is done time to get it done in the ring boys!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not that episode 3 is bad, but they shouldn't fuck around with the format of 24/7, the finale's are normally awesome and the live version didn't do it justice.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON MANNY


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone know if there are any other boxing matches tonight I should pay attention to besides Pacquiao/Bradley?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> No.


:lol Well alright then makes my night easier :


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

search an upcoming date on boxrec, and it will give you a star rating for upcoming fights. 

For today, three fights have a star rating of 4 or 5. All are on the Pac/Bradley card.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's kinda pricey....i want to buy the ppv but can any one inbox me any idea/alternatives to this? lol let's face it. The main match is really all worth watching (Y)


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> It's kinda pricey....i want to buy the ppv but can any one inbox me any idea/alternatives to this? lol let's face it. The main match is really all worth watching (Y)


Don't wanna pay, just stream the damn fight then. There aren't many boxing PPVs worth paying that much for anymore...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Don't wanna pay, just stream the damn fight then. There aren't many boxing PPVs worth paying that much for anymore...


Check your inbox please.

Anyways, hope Manny wins


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey fellas,

I don't follow boxing closely but I'm looking forward to the match tonight.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Last time Pacquiao said he'd knock someone out he was fucking up Marquez for over 6 rounds before he got caught :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pacquiao by KO. Mark it down.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck him up Manny


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

How long til the main event?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Klein Helmer said:


> How long til the main event?


God i hope its after this fight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Me too, it just finished


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ugh there goes that hope


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck I might have to miss the fight


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Finally it's about to start, Cotto!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pacman is just chasing him lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good fight, too bad Bradley faded late, lost the fight in those middle rounds


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Bradley next fight with Manny fight barefooted like Snuka lol. Pacman went on a five round win streak and showed his experience and knowledge in the ring. Bradley was gassed at crucial moments in rounds and playing around telling Pacman hit him and Manny would with 5-10 shots at will. I think Pacman did more work and make it known more easily that he outclassed Bradley than in their fight. Another bout not sure what would be the difference.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NO FUCKING DOUBT THIS TIME.

Still doesn't get over the fact that he was robbed in the first fight and bradley should have two losses. 


Wonder who his next opponent is.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

So glad Manny won. This was Lameness Vs. Redemption.

- Vic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pretty good mayweather fight is only a few weeks away


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Manny got his win!

Manny is the 1 in Bradleys record! :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I was thinking who will Manny want to fight next honestly he doesn't need to rush and fight again. I mean they were talking about Marquez again for a fifth fight but I don't wanna see that. Let's say Mayweather beats Maidana he'll have no to face, if Manny doesn't fight Mayweathe expect him to wanna fight Cotto or Martinez from the winner of that fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Apparently the whole deal thing was the winner will face the winner of the Marquez match he has coming up so we might have the 5th fight in the series


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Apparently the whole deal thing was the winner will face the winner of the Marquez match he has coming up so we might have the 5th fight in the series


Yeah I don't think anyone is picking Alvarado to upset Marquez :lol


Also what the fuck Bradley just take your loss like a man, when he said he injured his foot I'm like are you fucking serious :lol

Although that would explain why midway through the fight he suddenly went from aggressor to backing up, lets face it he was setting the tempo for the bout for the first 5-6 rounds


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

WTF


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Some fucking Philippine curse lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good lord this gets me really hyped for this fight. Gonna be a battle :mark: :mark:

Sergio is a B+ player you tell him Cotto :dazzler


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dat look Cotto gives him!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol I got Sergio to win!!! Not by KO though


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Dat look Cotto gives him!


:lol Yeah he's like Respect My Authoritahhhh!!!! :lmao


I can't wait till they release the full Face-off show, wonder what else they tell each other :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

THE WEIGH IN!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

> Oscar De La Hoya ‏@OscarDeLaHoya 9h
> Canelo vs Lara July 12 are you ready? @GoldenBoyBoxing stacked undercard
> 
> Who would you like to see on the undercard.


:avit: :avit:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ANOTHER GREAT FIGHT


----------



## Joey_Swoll (Apr 14, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Yeah I don't think anyone is picking Alvarado to upset Marquez :lol
> 
> 
> Also what the fuck Bradley just take your loss like a man, when he said he injured his foot I'm like are you fucking serious :lol
> ...


I thought the same thing. But still take it like a man anyway right


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hopkins is a fucking cyborg almost 50 years old


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Manny Pacquiao targets Floyd Mayweather fight after title win*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Same old shit pretty much


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

0% percent that actually happens, especially if the rumors are true Manny is about to sign a 2 year extension with Top Rank...

Then again might as well try to make the fight before Manny gets too old n slow


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

They are saying Bradley could *face the loser of the Marquez/Alvarado* next


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bradley will beat Alvarado


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I want to see Ruslan vs Pacquiao. Now that would be something to watch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing but apparently its certain that he will fight the winner of Marquez/Alvarado?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bradley vs Marquez would be a treat.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Mayweather vs Maidana: Marcos Maidana planning to load up on body shots*



> "We're working on speed every day and I'm getting quicker. But it's not all about that. I'm also training harder than ever before so I can keep the pressure on Mayweather. I have that one-punch KO power in both hands but I won't only be going for the head. Most of Floyd's opponents have done that but his defence is so good. I will be putting some of my power into a lot more body shots than he usually gets."


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

If Maidana got comfortably beaten by Amir Khan he is going to get tuned right up against Mayweather. No two ways about it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *Showtime April 19*
> Bernard Hopkins vs. Beibut Shumenov (IBF/WBA light heavyweight titles)
> Peter Quillin vs. Lukas Konecny (WBO middleweight title)
> Shawn Porter vs. Paulie Malignaggi (IBF welterweight)
> ...


A great time for fight fans!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> *Showtime April 19*
> Bernard Hopkins vs. Beibut Shumenov (IBF/WBA light heavyweight titles)
> 
> *Network TBA April 26*
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wladimir Klitschko vs. Alex Leapai (IBF/WBO/IBO/WBA heavyweight titles) lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Wladimir Klitschko vs. Alex Leapai (IBF/WBO/IBO/WBA heavyweight titles) lol


Yeah already know the winner of that haha


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

12 rounds of jab jab grab


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan signs up with Floyd Mayweather advisor Al Haymon*

I suppose he's a Haymon guy!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

He can sign up with anyone he wants he'll kick his ass kicked to Mayweather anyway, most likely in line to face him if Mayweather beats Maidana. Honestly I can see Maidana winning in a out of no where KO if Mayweather takes him too likely or a split decision in his favor. B-Hop is and Paulie are both boxing this weekend sounds like a great weekend for me.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Maidana won't be able to even scratch Mayweather. Another easy payday for him.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Ricky Hatton feels he could have beaten Manny Pacquiao when he was younger*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Ricky Hatton feels he could have beaten Manny Pacquiao when he was younger*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Julio Cesar Chavez Jr, one of the most bankable stars in the sport today, is reportedly speaking with mega-adviser Al Haymon about potentially linking up to do business going forward, with one report saying that Haymon has offered Chavez a multi-year deal worth $47 million.*


----------



## turberville (Apr 12, 2014)

Mayweather easy. I had Pac Bradley 115-113


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Julio Cesar Chavez Jr, one of the most bankable stars in the sport today, is reportedly speaking with mega-adviser Al Haymon about potentially linking up to do business going forward, with one report saying that Haymon has offered Chavez a multi-year deal worth $47 million.*


47 Million for Chavez Jr. though, Bob Arum would be a desperate man paying that much.
He'd be better served trying to develop some new draws, this hopeless war between Golden Boy and Showtime is just stupid and just hurts the fans.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Looking forward to the Hopkins fight tonight, amazing what this guy is doing given his age.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> *Julio Cesar Chavez Jr, one of the most bankable stars in the sport today, is reportedly speaking with mega-adviser Al Haymon about potentially linking up to do business going forward, with one report saying that Haymon has offered Chavez a multi-year deal worth $47 million.*


"Julio Cesar Chavez Jr, one of the most bankable stars in the sport today," :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Damien said:


>


Hopkins still legit at 49 years old :banderas

If anyones interested you should check out the Scott Quigg vs Tshifhiwa “Atomic Spider” Munyai (GOAT nickname) stepping in at short notice for Nehomar Cermeno for the WBA Super Bantam Weight title later tonight. 

Quigg is unbeaten but Munyai is a hard hitter with experience of taking fights at short notice so should be a good fight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let's go Bernard!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> "Julio Cesar Chavez Jr, one of the most bankable stars in the sport today," :banderas


I think it's more people want to see him lose than anything :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Maidana/Mayweather all access episode 1 on Showtime, Floyd would rather party it up and get drunk than hang with his kids who he barely see's ugh.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> If anyones interested you should check out the Scott Quigg vs Tshifhiwa “Atomic Spider” Munyai (GOAT nickname) stepping in at short notice for Nehomar Cermeno for the WBA Super Bantam Weight title later tonight.
> 
> Quigg is unbeaten but Munyai is a hard hitter with experience of taking fights at short notice so should be a good fight.


Good fight for Quigg!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Good fight for Quigg!














ho ho inc said:


> Maidana/Mayweather all access episode 1 on Showtime, Floyd would rather party it up and get drunk than hang with his kids who he barely see's ugh.


Somehow I'm not surprised fpalm


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Malignaggi :shocked:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Main Event time Bernard Hopkins-vs-Beibut Shumenov, Paulie got messed up badly earlier I hope doesn't retire he got caught with a good punch it happens in Boxing.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn just heard about Paulie, gotta see that fight. :lol

Maybe he will just retire....


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Boy was that main event boring besides the Knockdown in round 11. I know he's 49 but he shouldn't be headlining bouts at this point in his career but it's great to see him box either way. He won easily getting a few hard shots in every round but nothing exciting till the 11th round.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hopkins will retire at 50


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Broner I love Mexicans I eat at Chipotle all the time lol I'm not Mexican I'm Puerto Rican and I took that as someone should slap that guy across his head. When it comes to Pacman, you shouldn't be afraid to Pacquiao but surely he would add some dents in your face because you'll be looked as a amateur if that fight ever happens.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Sad to hear about Rubin Carter. RIP.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Damien said:


>


Porter just too so strong, Paulie was class after the fight though :banderas and his CAT scans came back ok.

Dudes still my favourite commentator.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Paulie got fucked up :lmao

Poor guy should just retire, not knocking him after a good career but not much else he can do with those feather fists


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Bernard Hopkins has floated the idea of facing pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather in the recent past, but now the 49-year-old light heavyweight titleholder even has a name for the potential event: "50-50."



> "After I become the undisputed light-heavyweight champion of the world, if there was one big fight out there, I know what I would call it -- 50-50. He wants to pass Marciano. He wants to get to 50 and I am 50. That would be huge. I would love to do that. But let me get past Stevenson first."


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Benrard is a light heavyweight wtf is he doing. 

Go fight Andre Ward


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

What weight would Hopkins Mayweather be at though seriously? Highest Mayweather has fought is 154 and Hopkins is currently fighting at 174. Would be awesome to see that fight but I just don't think it is a realistic option.

B-Hop is fucking incredible though, world champion at age 49. Jesus christ.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

There's like a 7 inch reach difference


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Damien said:


>


More like Dr. Snooze.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It'll be a borefest sadly


----------



## Ryuu (Apr 22, 2014)

Many Pacquiao is great !


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> It'll be a borefest sadly


I think the last time Wlad had a good fight was when he got ktfo :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Shannon Briggs interupted the press conference :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Klitschko will fucking eat him for breakfast.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Shannon 'Old Man' Briggs, what was he thinking? If it gets him a title shot then fair enough. Plus, I do love hype int he fight game. Woo!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone here think Collazo is going to knock out Khan on May 3rd? I am tempted to put down a little money on it, over here Collazo has something like 11/4 odds.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Oscar de la Hoya reportedly talking to Bob Arum about matching Canelo Alvarez with Manny Pacquiao*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol beat Lara first, he ain't no walkover


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmmm why does it seem people are trying to rush Canelo let him beat Lara first before thinking about other fights. If you make a mistake in putting him with Pacman too early he'll be the next Fernando Vargas!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather: Pacquiao and Bradley weren't impressive in rematch*



> "I think that Bradley went out there and fought his heart out, but I think that he was throwing a lot of shots like an amateur. ... I think that both of fighters fought like amateurs. I think that Pacquiao fought like an amateur, also, and I wasn't pleased with his performance. He got the victory the best way he knows how, but I wasn't pleased with his performance."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Oscar de la Hoya reportedly talking to Bob Arum about matching Canelo Alvarez with Manny Pacquiao*


IF that fight was to happen PPV records could potentially be broken. It won't, there is just far too much bad blood between Top Rank and Golden Boy at the moment, plus there is the small issue of both fighters being tied to Showtime and HBO.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> IF that fight was to happen PPV records could potentially be broken. It won't, there is just far too much bad blood between Top Rank and Golden Boy at the moment, plus there is the small issue of both fighters being tied to Showtime and HBO.


They could air it simultaneously on both networks... not sure if that would work but they could try it


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> They could air it simultaneously on both networks... not sure if that would work but they could try it


Possibly. What happened with Lewis vs. Tyson? I remember those two were in a similar situation.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

There weren't nearly as much hype in this fight than that one


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Klitschko fighting tonight, obviously it's a shity warm up fight so not really expecting anything special.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

kendoo said:


> Klitschko fighting tonight, obviously it's a shity warm up fight so not really expecting anything special.


Has Wladimir ever done anything special apart from his jab,jab,jab,jab, right hand routine?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> Has Wladimir ever done anything special apart from his jab,jab,jab,jab, right hand routine?


Why should he?
Its not his fault that almost all the other boxers in his class are shit.
He lost a fight, learned from it and is now using the best strategy to win the fight. Also he looks like Ivan Drago, while his opponents look like they dont give a shit about training hard for a fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TheJack said:


> Why should he?
> Its not his fault that almost all the other boxers in his class are shit.
> He lost a fight, learned from it and is now using the best strategy to win the fight. Also he looks like Ivan Drago, while his opponents look like they dont give a shit about training hard for a fight.


I am all for not being reckless and not throwing caution to the wind but there's been times where Wladimir has dwarfed his opponents and fought like a timid church mouse. I still have nightmares about the Ibragimov fight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TheJack said:


> Why should he?
> Its not his fault that almost all the other boxers in his class are shit.
> He lost a fight, learned from it and is now using the best strategy to win the fight. Also he looks like Ivan Drago, while his opponents look like they dont give a shit about training hard for a fight.


I agree, I'm not saying he shouldn't but its just unappealing.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone watching some Boxing right now on Showtime, Omar Figueroa vs. Jerry Belmontes to open up the show throwing bombs 4 rounds in good lord what a fight!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh well I see Klit boy knocked the guy out, that division is so pointless atm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man you guys are missing these great fights on Showtime, Lucas Matthysse vs John Molina was a fucking war, Molina knocked down Lucas twice in the fight and Lucas keep fighting. I think his will to win, and his experience helped him get the win in the 10th round. The guy John Molina was bleeding on the side of the ear/head and I knew in the 9th round any shots there would be downfall. Main Event time!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

ho ho inc said:


> Man you guys are missing these great fights on Showtime, Lucas Matthysse vs John Molina was a fucking war, Molina knocked down Lucas twice in the fight and Lucas keep fighting. I think his will to win, and his experience helped him get the win in the 10th round. The guy John Molina was bleeding on the side of the ear/head and I knew in the 9th round any shots there would be downfall. Main Event time!


Matthysse was knocked down twice?? damn. Golden Boy need to hurry up and make Matthysse vs. Maidana before it's too late.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Matthysse was knocked down twice?? damn. Golden Boy need to hurry up and make Matthysse vs. Maidana before it's too late.


Pretty much should be a fucking battle :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Pretty much should be a fucking battle :mark:


I've heard they had an epic sparring match back in the day In Argentina. I wish I could of witnessed it.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> I've heard they had an epic sparring match back in the day In Argentina. I wish I could of witnessed it.


Sadly I heard a rumor they want to make Broner vs Lucas :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Sadly I heard a rumor they want to make Broner vs Lucas :no:


Really?:lel

I'll never tire of watching Argentinians knock Broner all over the ring.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Really?:lel
> 
> I'll never tire of watching Argentinians knock Broner all over the ring.










- You reckon the Problem is going to have more problems :banderas

*All Access: Mayweather vs. Maidana - Epsiode 2*






Money loves showing off that bling :floyd2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> - You reckon the Problem is going to have more problems :banderas


:lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

So is Maidana going to be the 1 in Mayweathers record?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> So is Maidana going to be the 1 in Mayweathers record?


He has the power to ko floyd, and he will keep attacking unlike Canelo, but I doubt he's anywhere near quick enough to catch him flush


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Just look at how easily Devon Alexander handled Maidana. The only way Floyd loses these days is if he drastically ages over night or moves up to Middleweight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Manny Pacquiao in contract negotiations with Top Rank*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Manny Pacquiao in contract negotiations with Top Rank*


Well there goes the small glimmer of hope for the fight that shall not be named :sad:


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Manny Pacquiao in contract negotiations with Top Rank*


Its never going to happen is it, Mayweather / Pacman will never happen :sadpanda


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys..i'd like to see Mayweather vs. Maidana...on ppv.

I live in the U.S. but i don't get digital cable..just internet. 

Is there a reliable site..where it streams nicely without slowing down? I'm willing to pay money if it's legit...

For instance i was able to go to TopRanktv and i paid to see Manny Pac vs. Bradley on the stream there and it was nice.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

btw..i hope Maidana tarnishes the record of Floyd..i really do LoL


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im definitely excited about Maidana vs. Floyd..i think Maidana has a chance to finally end the undefeated streak...his powerful punches if connected will do damage..but of course Floyd is good at dodging and he's quick..so it should be a good matchup!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Saturday needs to come sooner, episode three of All Access.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh shit it aired today? That's weird they usually do them Thursday night, eh not complaining though 



Chan Hung said:


> Im definitely excited about Maidana vs. Floyd..i think Maidana has a chance to finally end the undefeated streak...his powerful punches if connected will do damage..but of course Floyd is good at dodging and he's quick..so it should be a good matchup!


Like I said earlier I don't think he'll have the speed to connect with Floyd in the way he wants nor is he as skilled a boxer as Cotto is, lets see if he sticks to the body it looks like they are focusing on that alot during the training clips in All Access :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather is guaranteed to take home at least $32 million from his pay-per-view fight with Marcos Maidana*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Gotta love those Money Mayweather maths though, 32million vs 1.5million 

:ti

Even if Maidana got double that, if you took a fight with the top guy in the sport surely 4million at least is a bit more fair tbh. I know Canelo is a bigger draw but he reportedly got something like 12million for his fight.


Can't believe I missed that Khan was on the undercard. After everything that happened with those Mayweather negotiations I'm a bit shocked. Another do or die fight for King Khan then, keep that chin down son.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ho ho inc said:


> Saturday needs to come sooner, episode three of All Access.


Wow..im impressed..im pumped as hell :mark: :mark:

The undercard looks fucking awesome also!!! :mark:

I look forward to this ppv...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MONEY Mayweather


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

More excited for Khan vs. Collazo tbh.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I see Collazo winning that


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> I see Collazo winning that


I wonder what gives you that impression.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Lower your chin khan, you may get ko'ed :avit:

N who is broner fighting again I forget?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> I wonder what gives you that impression.


Yeah but we all know Khan, he will come out running at Collazo and throwing like 40 punches in 20 seconds...he is fast! but yeah one hit from Collazo can end that!

Broner got Carlos Molina


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I heard Khan on Scott Farrell's radio show tonight talking about he was going to steal the show and force the fans to start demanding him and Mayweather. He's actually one of the guys I've been wanting to see face him but we'll see.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I put my money where my mouth is and threw some coin down on Collazo to win.

Damn Maidana looks like a boss in that suit.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm marvelling at his BOSS shades. Man I want those sweet sweet sunglasses.

Yeah, I'm going to put money on Mayweather KO, Kahn points and Broner to bounce back with a win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

> Khan has expressed that after his fight with Collazo that he wants to fight Manny Pacquiao[40] The winner of that fight would be expected to face Floyd Mayweather, Jr[41] However if Pacquiao decides to fight the winner of the Juan Manuel Marquez-Mike Alvarado fight, Khan will choose a different path to a Mayweather fight. [42] Former trainer of Khan, and current trainer of Pacquiao, Freddie Roach stated that a showdown between the two is very possible for 2014[43]


Interesting


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Interesting


IF Pac somehow breaks away from Top Rank we all know the fight he'll be doing next.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Khan will want Mayweather if he wins that's the certain fact from the night


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck Amir Khan


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Floyd Mayweather and Marcos Maidana made weight today for tomorrow night's Showtime pay-per-view main event, with two welterweight titles on the line at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, Nevada.
> 
> *Mayweather (45-0, 26 KO) will defend his WBC belt against the WBA title held by Maidana (35-3, 31 KO). Mayweather weighed in at 146 pounds, with Maidana just a shade heavier at 146½.*
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I only just heard today about Mayweather's personal issues lol, hope this doesn't distract him tomorrow.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> I only just heard today about Mayweather's personal issues lol, hope this doesn't distract him tomorrow.


What have I missed?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Apprently his fiancee got an abortion, and ow they have broken up 

https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CEoQFjAJ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fglobalgrind.com%2F2014%2F05%2F01%2Ffloyd-mayweather-ex-miss-jackson-shantel-instagram-abortions-plastic-surgery-photos%2F&ei=jDFkU4HUFsevkgWoxYHgBg&usg=AFQjCNGtCXA5NDwFbHt-sL_h5r2TUB76aQ&bvm=bv.65788261,d.dGI


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Apprently his fiancee got an abortion, and ow they have broken up
> 
> https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CEoQFjAJ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fglobalgrind.com%2F2014%2F05%2F01%2Ffloyd-mayweather-ex-miss-jackson-shantel-instagram-abortions-plastic-surgery-photos%2F&ei=jDFkU4HUFsevkgWoxYHgBg&usg=AFQjCNGtCXA5NDwFbHt-sL_h5r2TUB76aQ&bvm=bv.65788261,d.dGI


WOW that's fucked up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Won't think this will cause Floyd to lose.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How are you guys going to watch the fight on Saturday? I don't have digital cable..i wanted to order the ppv online but there's no option for that


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stream it bro


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


>


We are nearly there! :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm fucking glad they both made weight, tired of all the BS catch weights and fines because these damn boxers can't make weight anymore


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCK 3 NBA GAME 7'S AND THIS TOMORROW


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> FUCK 3 NBA GAME 7'S AND THIS TOMORROW


wow really? i didn't know there was 3 NBA Game 7's lol...

and well it's a tough one but i definitely want to see the fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am going out tonight, I will be back hopefully before 3am'ish so I can tune in!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So now Floyd's team is saying they may cancel the fight due to Maidana wanting to wear a certain glove? lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mayweather in a decisive unanimous decision again.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> So now Floyd's team is saying they may cancel the fight due to Maidana wanting to wear a certain glove? lol


All over already! 



> Golden Boy Promotions CEO Richard Schaefer said he spoke to Mayweather advisor Al Haymon, who confirmed the bout is on. Schaefer said Mayweather will wear Grant gloves, while Maidana will fight in Everlast. Schaefer did not know specifically which brand of Everlast Maidana will wear, though the Nevada Athletic Commission had approved a stock pair of red Everlast MX gloves.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Don't tell me there's going to be a big controversy like when Morales picked the gloves him and Pacquiao wore for their first fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The glove fiasco was just mind games. I bet they'll be a big deal about the way Maidana or Floyd wraps their hands tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My theory originally was that the Mayweather team would use the "glove" excuse incase Mayweather lost lol

I expect this to be a great fight..in fact..i expect it to be the fight that surprises many and sees Maidana come close to pulling the upset...but in the end by a few points i think Mayweather will win.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just don't see how Maidana is going to be able to trouble Floyd, he's not a natural Welterweight nor is he in same league as the likes of Cotto, Canelo etc. I'll be shocked if Floyd struggles at all, he should win a landslide decision.

The only guy round about the weight division who might be able to give Floyd a difficult night is Danny Garcia IMO.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe im stupid but i already ordered the fight.65 dollars but i can afford it. I get it in hd....

I want to see someone who can threaten floyd. He has to be damn quick if he wants to ko floyd


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> So now Floyd's team is saying they may cancel the fight due to Maidana wanting to wear a certain glove? lol


FUCK THAT SHIT


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

ain't interested in the mayweather fight, will watch the anthony agogo fight on the undercard and khan vs collazo


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like Golden Boy Promotions is imploding.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/10879073/oscar-de-la-hoya-vows-run-golden-boy-dispute


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

It's showtime Love vs Periban, this show should be awesome!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner time!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

You mean bodyslam time fpalm


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> You mean bodyslam time fpalm


Yeah WTF, why wasn't he deducted at least a point!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Broner again with the humping, come on fine that jackass lol. Molina man up and fuck up Broner!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

whos wining? what round is it?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> whos wining? what round is it?


Round 7 and probably Broner so far

Broner needs to be KTFO he's a dick


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I would say Broner is winning over Molina but it's still close.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lool

Khan fighting after?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

WTF Broner doing dancing at the end of the round, just fuck off!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yup, Broner acting like a ass again before the round ended taunting after the bell come on Ref get together.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner is talented but he's an idiot, he has this fight in the bag


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Eat. Sleep. Conquer. Repeat. Eat. Sleep. Conquer. Repeat. Eat. Sleep. Conquer. Repeat. EAT! SLEEP! *BREAK*...The Streak...

45-1

:cheer

- Vic


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Even with this win to come for Broner, I don't think he's impressed anyone to get a big fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

That Broner taunt, if it were anyone decent he would pwn Broner for that dick move


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Molina is just not aggressive enough in the ring versus Broner to win the fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner went walk abouts...what is this guy!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol can someone tell me why can't Broner comb his own hair lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Broner is a fraud. Molina's a D level fighter. 

He's going to get knocked out very soon.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess Broner doesn't keep up with sports, Vick is with the Jets already dumbass. Who raised this guy, Eugene?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

UK studio saying Broner used to be a wrestler, WM31 Broner vs Brock plz


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

"Afrikanns, I just beat the fuck out of a Mexican"

Can he go away now plus he wants Paq :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Someone get me my gloves, and a guy to wash my ass and hair and let's put to sleep Broner


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Khan time! I hope Collazo does the biz here


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

God forbid if Floyd loses it all in the end, if I had that money I wouldn't flaunt it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys..has Broner and or Khan fought? I just got here got to the stream...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Guys..has Broner and or Khan fought? I just got here got to the stream...


Broner has and Khan is about to start


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

And people think Mayweather's bad. Fuck Broner's a jackass. Hopefully someone like Garcia KOs the fuck out of him haha.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Broner already fought and won his fight over Molina, Khan is about to fight in a few minutes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damien said:


> Broner has and Khan is about to start


Fuck..i missed the Broner fight 

Who won? And how was it?!?!?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner won and he is a complete dickhead


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damien said:


> Broner won and he is a complete dickhead


LoL so he got his "smile" back after losing his title recently..and a dickhead? I am not surprised! :lol :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The problem with Khan is he's a great fighter but not sure if a viewing audience whether new or old, would want to see him for a big fight versus Floyd.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Broner wants Pacquiao?!? Make that fight please so Pacquiao can fuck up his orbital bone too like he did to Margarito :bosh


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I know Broner needs to beat two or three top guys to even get people talking a fight with Pacman.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Solid first round by Khan


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Broner wants Pacquiao?!?


:maury I hope they make the fight as well. Broner needs to stop acting like Mayweather 2.0


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Khan putting in work, wouldn't be shocked if this bout doesn't go the distance.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Khan looks good, Collazo needs to drag him into a war


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Khan is kicking ass right now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Uffff them blonde ring girls!! :shaq2


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Khan is lightning quick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BoundForMania said:


> Khan is lightning quick.


Did you guys ever see Khan vs Maidana? Good fight (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Khan is beating Collazo to punches, he has this in the bag I feel unless Collazo can find something


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Collazo looks completely confused on what Khan is doing right now.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow Khan knocked him down? Holy shit when did he get strong :argh:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Collazo stalking Khan :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Khan's in trouble?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Collazo is getting a little defense but i think he'll get put out in a couple rounds from now..at this rate.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Collazo is going to get caught again with a knockdown if he ain't careful coming in close like he is.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Khans eye is marked up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Collazo looking like he has a chance now..


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Collazo's going to have to start keeping his hands up if he wants to have a chance. He's getting closer and his head movement's a lot better but Khan just isn't going to play Collazo's game.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Collazo a human punching bag at this point.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Collazo has nothing to offer here, surprised he's been so dominated

Khan is fast, he punches and runs away and then comes back in and repeat


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Dude realises the only way he's beating Khan is to taunt him into a war. Doubt Khan's corner will let that happen. Expecting more of the same.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Geez really ref on the first shot you take a point away, let's be fair Khan has been breaking a few rules here and there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does Khan always do the little "grunt" when punching? lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Khan deducted a point as well!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck..both men are fighing with definite anger lol...(Y) (Y)


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Collazo will knock him out, I think.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Probably quite smart of Khan tbh  He didn't really lose much by taking the point deduction and he got a bit more time to recover from the stunner he took earlier.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Khan needs to hurry up and knockout this Quan Chi lookin fucker. I'm ready to see money :floyd3


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Chino...Chino...Chino how awesome is that to hear.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lmao he's done.... Hurry up Khan.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Where has Khan gone to get so good? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Fuck!! That was fun to watch..2 knockouts back to back!! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Khan should have won it there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking Collazo wont stay down :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

These guys are acting like children in this fight lol.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This Collazo is a fuckin bum. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn khan with power is kinda scary :shocked:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't really condone Khan holding down the head but blatant intended low blows are not on.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Collazo you gotta give it to him, he's was there and kept coming to Khan stalking him like he's the predator.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good fucking fight...BUT..i agree...I didn't like the childish shit in the ring


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ho ho inc said:


> Collazo you gotta give it to him, he's was there and kept coming to Khan stalking him like he's the predator.


Lol, he was schooled. Khan's just go no power whatsoever.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Lol, he was schooled. Khan's just go no power whatsoever.


Dude got knocked down like 4 times! That's not exactly 'no power' although there is the caveat of Callazo's defence being less than stellar.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

can always count on khan to be involved in an entertaining fight.

hope he faces mayweather next, he may not win but i can't see it being a bore fest like most of mayweather's fights


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Khan won't be able to even touch Mayweather. These guys need to give it a rest.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Geez Khan look at your face, Floyd won't damage it worse you would look like a Graveler from Pokemon in the end.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

It's time for some money!

#EasyWork #UnanimousDecision


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did Floyd win yet


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Why singing of the Mexican National anthem, Maidana is Argentinean.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> Did Floyd win yet


Not yet. Soon though. He might go out of his way and give a KO for the people.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Why did Mayweather choose Maidana if Khan already beat him?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I always laugh at the ring girls, all smiling even in the weirdest situations.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

After Tyreese finishes he says were hungry from Fast and Furious 2


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

BoundForMania said:


> Why did Mayweather choose Maidana if Khan already beat him?


Broner losing to Maidana was probably the reason.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Just wondering did any of you guys join my twitter because I legit gained 4 followers within a few tweets on the Mayweather/Maidana fight.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol @ that video package. Mayweather almost removed Canelo's soul from his body.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The clowns tho!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How many rounds do you think this main event will go guys?

I'm going with 12...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Justin Beiber hanging with Mayweather again like he could beat anyone. He would have enough problems with a broom.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> How many rounds do you think this main event will go guys?
> 
> I'm going with 12...


12 rounds. The cards would be like this:

118-110, 118-110, 117-109 - Mayweather.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I think the fight would be closer than that, if anything no more than two point difference come on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

₵ash®;33737737 said:


> 12 rounds. The cards would be like this:
> 
> 118-110, 118-110, 117-109 - Mayweather.


I think Mayweather will win also...i'd be surprised if Maidana wins though lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Just realised why I don't like Mayweather. Damn you Bieber!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lmao easy work. Let's go.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

GET READY FOR WAR PEOPLE!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Hahahaha he's punching air!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Maidana is gonna get gassed.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Maidana gonna be done after 3 rounds


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Mean mugging Floyd keep it going Maidana!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wish Mayweather would pull some strings and walk out with Charles Manson.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FUCKING CHINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Maidana is really trying to control this fight, Mayweather won round 2 barely..won't be shocked down 2-0


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Great start to this fight


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn chino emptying the tank early, I hope he's got lots left. I think he might have won two of these rounds so far


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Woah round 3 I can't even call it, Floyd had maybe three good punches than mugged for 7 or 8 punches in the corner how to call that?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Floyd at times is looking real slow in the ring, I think those body and hip shots are taking their toll.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Has Mayweather ever been cut up?!? Holy shit...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Im not a big boxing fan but this is a good fight. Is this Maidena guy winning?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maidana is taking this so far...unanimously


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I have it unanimous already.

#Mayweather #EasyWork


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

GREAT dirty boxing by Maidana so far. I have no idea how many rounds he's won but I reckon he's doing a great job. Hope he has the gas tank to keep this up.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

mayweather needs to stop holding so much


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I have Maidana up 3-2

Floyd's in for the toughest night of his career unless Chino gasses.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Another won round for Maidana I don't think Floyd was ready for this mean mugging


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Maidano is going to get John Cena'd.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mayweather is cut up...he's looking sloppy...not strong like normally.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Maidana has thrown more punches, but Floyd connected on a lot more.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chino going in raw, Floyd didn't prepare for this kinda attack you can tell...

Too bad judges won't give Chino the fight if it goes 12


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mayweather picked up the steam in this round..


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

This fight looks like Cotto vs Mayweather only Cotto didn't keep at it Maidana is. Floyd won that round but legit if I can give truthfully a round to Floyd before than one is hard to find.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Floyd looking more comfortable in this fight now I believe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think Maidana is looking for that knockout more than anything, you can definitely tell.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Maidana's done lol.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

As long as Maidana keeps at it and keeps the aggression against the ropes he has a chance. He's making it hard to judge.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Floyd's accuracy is not human.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Mayweathers in control now, maidana chasing it


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Floyd just dodged a swift right jab with the greatest of ease, with his arms down :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks like chinos punches losing steam it would appear


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That last flurry by Maidana probably won him the round. People get too excited for Floyd's two or three shots a round lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lmao at that scorecard. Ridiculous. This fight hasn't been close since round 3.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Even the rounds Floyd wins it's barely being won, legit I think this could end in a draw or a point difference to the winner.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Maidana looking gassed. Couldn't even attempt any flurries to end the round. just slow, consecutive jabs


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bitch mode of Floyd now, fight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn..good fight but Mayweather ahead i think


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This fight is already done lol.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Besides that last shot that round was legit even for me, Floyd for all the speed and all the bs saying he's the best he's doesn't look like the best tonight. He's had little showings of looking good but no one where to his performances in his previous fights recently.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Keep hooking his arms Floyd fucker, Floyd lost that round for three straight times he let Maidana pound on him in the corner.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

#EasyWork


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Maidana tried to Spear him lol.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Easy work my ass, Floyd's top five worst performance of his career.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Judging really depends on how the first few rounds were scored because they were competitive. Maidana was coming forward and landing more than he was later on.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Maidana's been punching his shadow the whole bout.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Maidana wins by one round or a draw why not lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't call that score easy work Cash  Well done to Mayweather. But Maidana made it a lot closer than it should have been with his aggression and dirty boxing.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Despite Maidanas dissapointment the decision was right, the judges may have put it alot more in favour of Mayweather than it was but its correct decision


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I knew it would be close, Floyd doesn't think he won lol. That's the puzzle pound his ass and keep him on the ropes duh.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Those judges are full of shit. Who's next...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

People want to see Mayweather vs Pacquiao Floyd let's do it fuck


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Why would anyone see a rematch when the result would be the same, unless Chino becomes more aggressive and roughs him up worse. Everyone knows like I know for Hispanics being Puerto Rican we fight face to face, not running around the ring.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Maidana thinks he dominated. :ti

Sure buddy. Shadow boxing would seem a lot of work.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

why are they talking of a rematch, screw that!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish it was Manny Pac..

I'm willing to bet its Khan vs. Mayweather next


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Did anyone hear Broners post match comments? This stupid fuck made me hate him even more fpalm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

₵ash®;33738969 said:


> Maidana thinks he dominated. :ti
> 
> Sure buddy. Shadow boxing would seem a lot of work.


You shouldn't talk you had this bout way farther in points than the result that happened. I mean let's be honest if you get some old school judges they might favor Maidana because of his style. Maidana made this fight exciting put Khan in there, people might fall to sleep lol.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

As great as the fight was I have very little interest in a rematch. I'm hoping for Pac or Khan in September.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Theirs no money with Khan trust me Pacman next year in the summer make it happen.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I doubt we'll see a rematch. Khan's probably next for Mayweather. Not expecting Khan to do much if it happens but who knows? Khan's quick as fuck. Floyd's only getting older. Easy marketing really.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol go ahead and give him a rematch then. The result will still be the same.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I doubt we'll see a rematch. Khan's probably next for Mayweather. Not expecting Khan to do much if it happens but who knows? Khan's quick as fuck. Floyd's only getting older. Easy marketing really.


What marketing, he's hasn't beaten anyone look what Maidana did to earn his spot Khan hasn't done anything to earn his yet. How about he fights Maidana then winner gets Floyd?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Mayweather owned him after like 5-6. You can tell his game plan was to wear him out and go out strong


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Mayweather lost. Mayweather is done.

Long live the King. El Chinoooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well see what Floyd does based on the sales it will tell the story, but don't be surprised if the rematch is determined and we get a third fight after Maidana wins the second by one round.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

ho ho inc said:


> Theirs no money with Khan trust me Pacman next year in the summer make it happen.


You're right but I like Khan so I'm a little biased. i wouldn't mind a Maidana rematch but no matter how good he fights there's no way he's winning by decision (for obvious reasons). Pac should happen next but I don't think it's happening.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well I'm very happy with the show tonight even with Floyd winning, last two good fights Lara vs Canelo and Sergio vs Cotto. You can even say Marquez vs Alvardo is a good fight as well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ho ho inc said:


> What marketing, he's hasn't beaten anyone look what Maidana did to earn his spot Khan hasn't done anything to earn his yet. *How about he fights Maidana *then winner gets Floyd?


Khan already did and won...It was a fucking good fight tho


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Khan already did and won...It was a fucking good fight tho


WHAT A FIGHT!!! REMATCH?????


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

lol at mayweather being one of the best ever.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

ho ho inc said:


> What marketing, he's hasn't beaten anyone look what Maidana did to earn his spot Khan hasn't done anything to earn his yet. How about he fights Maidana then winner gets Floyd?


He beat Maidana. And Maidana just had a great showing against Mayweather.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Mayweather = "The Best Ever" ?

LOL


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chingo Bling said:


> lol at mayweather being one of the best ever.


His defensive skills is probably the greatest of all time and I'm not even joking.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

May's body language as the fight went on looked a little odd imo, but his reaction/reflex speed is pretty awesome.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

That was Mayweathers fight easily.

He rope a doped him in the early rounds, brawled him, landed the cleaner shots in the fight BY FAR. He didn't outwork him but there was no waste from money and it's frustrating watching Maidana swing wildly and not land shots.

Those of you saying he's not one if the best ever are seriously deluded. 

Maidana was awkward but Mayweather looked class in the face of adversity.




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> WHAT A FIGHT!!! REMATCH?????


a rematch would be great (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Mayweather vs Maidana again is something I won't mind actually, Khan after last night I think is ready for the match.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, regardless of how you feel about Money, he's an all-time great. 

His defense can be considered the best ever.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

₵ash®;33748097 said:


> Well, regardless of how you feel about Money, he's an all-time great.
> 
> His defense can be considered the best ever.


Totally agree, I feel I have lived through the generation of seeing one of the greatest of all time!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Gratz to Broner for being the biggest douche last night, not so easy with Bieber being there.

I fell asleep during the Broner fight, but luckily woke up during Maidanas walk in. It was a great fight, sparked my interest in boxing again. Also, it was on Free TV, so thats great.
Staying awake was a mistake, the next time Im just going to sleep till the fight start at 4am/5am.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Incase you missed Broner being a douche!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Where are those gifs from? Are there more? Link?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Damien said:


> Incase you missed Broner being a douche!


He's from the same area as me ( Ohio ). I want to support him, but it's really hard backing up a person like that... He tries so hard to be like Floyd. He pales in comparison.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Boy was I wrong, Khan looked great and Mayweather had his toughest fight since the first Castillo fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Klee said:


> Where are those gifs from? Are there more? Link?


fansided.com/2014/05/04/mayweather-vs-maidana-result-floyd-remains-undefeated-via-majority-decision-gifs/


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

This was fucking retarded. 










Maidana is fllthy in the ring. He would do well in MMA I reckon.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Decent double leg takedown and muay thai clinch there. Maidana has always been dirty, he needed to foul against an ancient Morales.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

So that Mayweather / Maidana huh :banderas

Pretty awesome to see someone actually test Floyd and take him out of his comfort zone initially. He legitimately looked ruffled after the head clash and insuring cut (Great job cut man). IMO I didn't think Floyd sat on the ropes intentionally from 1 to 5, that was all Maidana been the dirty bull he is. But once he found his range and rhythm, unstoppable really, utter masterclass.

I don't think Money is really slowing down with age just yet either, how many 37 year-old actually start looking stronger as the fight wear's on. He's a physical freak really. Also that ref deserves a ton of credit, there's so many overzealous one's who would've affected the result of that match unnecessarily but Tony Weeks was great I thought. Rematch should be legit too.

Also I hope Broner gets his ass knocked out again soon. 

King Khan STOP FECKING PUSHING SON :drake1, he's too good for that, almost every fight he does that why oh why.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

If I were Mayweather I would straight up to Khan, you lost to Mikey Garcia right well beat him and one more top talent and we'll talk. One night Broner said right for the millions he did wrong and said wrong in the last night, it was a sparring session wit Khan/Broner's fights. Any post game conference videos from the fights been posted yet?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damien said:


> Incase you missed Broner being a douche!


:maury


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


>


Douchebag Mayweather tryhard


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Broner is like Mayweather turned up to Fuck-face instead of just a rich bastard he comes off like a ghetto, dirty douchebag :ti


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Amir Khan vs Mayweather seems inevitable now


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Wembley stadium anyone?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Amir Khan vs Mayweather seems inevitable now


That fight would be epic..i think though with Khan's speed Manny will have a tough fight with him..may squeeze by a win in 12th round.

Also for Broner, i don't like him but i like how he's heeled up and basically become someone we want to see get his ass whooped lol : :


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Klee said:


> Wembley stadium anyone?


Would be a massive spectacle if they did that, I mean Froch vs Groves will be massive


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:vick


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Klee said:


> Wembley stadium anyone?


Doubtful, you'd need to stage a Wembley fight during late spring/summer and that's too soon.

Khan's also got ramadan coming up which will take him out of action for a while.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

All eyes on Sergio Martinez vs Cotto


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL who are these guys. Winner fights Wladimir I guess


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I pick the guy that's named after a part of the nipple.

Can't see Mayweather fighting over here.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> LOL who are these guys. Winner fights Wladimir I guess


Yeah but winner will become WBC Heavyweight Champion for a few months before Wlad wins it


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> All eyes on Sergio Martinez vs Cotto


Yup, and when the fuck are they going to air the full Face off between them :aries2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> All eyes on Sergio Martinez vs Cotto


I'd love to see Mayweather move upto Middleweight or a catchweight and face Martinez.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The Golden Boy Oscar De La Hoya took to Twitter Sunday and took a few shots at Floyd Mayweather and Floyd’s unbeaten record.



> “I watched several fights again and Floyd should be 43-3,” he tweeted. “You have to realize that records don’t mean anything in today’s world. Don’t forget Julio Cesar Chavez was 87-0 before he lost his first. You never ever hear Julio Cesar Chavez saying he’s the best ever, and he was 87-0 before he lost.”
> 
> A few hours later Oscar added, “Please don’t forget that I had a rematch clause for one year and he decided to retire for one year and one day.”


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> The Golden Boy Oscar De La Hoya took to Twitter Sunday and took a few shots at Floyd Mayweather and Floyd’s unbeaten record.


Is Oscar back on the powder?

Aside from the first Castillo fight I can't really see a case for loses on his record.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


>


Damn I thought I was watching a Benard Hopkins match for a second, someone always seems to get bodyslammed in his fights :bron2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> The Golden Boy Oscar De La Hoya took to Twitter Sunday and took a few shots at Floyd Mayweather and Floyd’s unbeaten record.


Shit i never knew there was a rematch clause, and the timing was veyr dodgy by Floyd


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, you can take what that piss head says with a pinch of salt.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Shit i never knew there was a rematch clause, and the timing was veyr dodgy by Floyd


Rematches clauses are pretty standard when it comes big fights like those.

Oscar should be thankful, he was a shell by the time that rematch would of happened. I mean Steve Forbes broke his cheekbone in a tune up for that match and we all know what happened in the Pac fight. Mayweather wouldn't of eviscerated Oscar like Manny did but he would of still busted him up.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

A Look Inside Floyd Mayweather’s Las Vegas Car Collection


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Like we haven't already seen that on All Access :lol

N damn Steven A needs to get off Floyds nuts saying he was distracted that's why he looked like shit n basically gave no credit to Maidana


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stephen A is way too biased


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *Canelo Alvarez:* I wanted to give the fans this fight. It’s what the fans asked for. I was offended on social media, Twitter, he said a bunch of things about me but it doesn’t matter. I’m here to prove who I am and that I’m going to win on July 12.
> 
> *Erislandy Lara:* There’s nothing more to say. Everything’s done. July 12 we’re going to let the fists do the talking.


:mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm backing Lara in this one


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

^ Wow Canelo deserves credit for not choosing a bum and getting an easy payday, but that's a risk of a fight.
Probably the fact Canelo dominated Angulo and Lara had all sorts of problems got him a little more comfortable with it, but still can't wait for this one.

Saul 'Canelo' Alvarez is in Oscar De La Hoya's corner

Oscar trying to repair the Top Rank relationship and doing what's best for the sport. At least someone has some sense left.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Poor Lara, he's dressed like a bum and Oscar & Canelo have suits on :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's an interesting fight but PPV :kobe


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:floyd1

Did he seriously just call Beiber a A-List Celeb??? :jordan5







Canelo talking shit saying nobody wanted the fight when every boxing fan wanted to see him fight Lara :drake1


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Looks like Chavez vs Golovkin is dead!*



> "I give it no better than 10 percent chance of happening," Top Rank chairman Bob Arum told ESPN.com. "There is not enough time now to do all the stuff we need to do to promote the fight, and then there is also the Canelo [Alvarez] fight on pay-per-view against [Erislandy] Lara in front of us [on July 12]. If we would have gotten this done when we should have gotten it done, we could do it, but we are out of time."


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

^^^^ That's a piss poor reason tbh Bob Arum


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's cause Chavez doesn't want to sign an extension right? What a waste, I was curious to see how Golovkin would do at 168lb's, I really want to see him face Andre Ward.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I wanted to see Chavez get shown up


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> I wanted to see Chavez get shown up


Don't worry that will happen as soon as he faces a good Super Middleweight or Light Heavyweight.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuck Chavez, r u serious... n now he'll tell everyone the timing was mearly coincidence fpalm


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

GGG the most ducked man in boxing right now :draper2? 

Must be horrible to be a knockout artist in this day and age, oh well the eventual Andre Ward fight is going to be something special.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Cotto vs Martinez 'Face Off' with Max Kellerman premieres May 24*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Erislandy Lara feels that Canelo Alvarez has fallen into his trap by signing up to fight him on July 12*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lara is slick and tricky. Will definitely be difficult


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say I think Cotto is a warrior...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*IBF orders mandatory Klitschko fight*



> Less than two weeks after heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko smoked Alex Leapai in a one-sided fifth-round knockout victory to retain the title for the 16th time, he was ordered to make a mandatory defense.
> 
> Klitschko (62-3, 53 KOs), 38, of Ukraine, has a mandatory due against Kubrat Pulev of Bulgaria, and on Thursday it was ordered by the IBF.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Guy is confident hopefully he backs up his words when the bout happens.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> *IBF orders mandatory Klitschko fight*


Could be a close fight but Klitschko will prevail as always


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Pac vs. Bradley II PPV sales declined.
http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/10912510/manny-pacquiao-timothy-bradley-jr-pay-per-view-sales-dropped-rematch


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


>


Nice, finally some competent commentary :cool2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


>


Lol that's awesome


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*WBC suspends Adrien Broner for 'racially insensitive' comments*



> Adrien Broner, former WBC lightweight champion, has offended many persons of the world with his words during the interview after the fight v Molina. The World Boxing Council holds human equality as its banner and will not accept a former WBC champion to make racially offensive statements. Since words have different meanings and can be interpreted in different ways, the WBC is issuing this open letter to Adrien Broner to either clarify what he meant with his words or to issue a public apology if those words were intended to be disrespectful and offensive... Boxing is a great sport, it is a world sport, and boxers are honourable and exemplary members of the community. Fair play and human equality must always be upheld.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn I was at a bar n saw the heavyweight title fight. Lol that first knock down was hilarious


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Now that Stiverne disposed of Arreola will Wladimir finally attempt to unify the last title? Unification's take precedent over mandatory's right?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lmao

Check this out Deontay Wilder sparred with an internet troll who'd been harassing him.

http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/09/deontay-wilder-charlie-zelenoff-fight-save-his-life-right-handed-gloves-lesson/


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Now that Stiverne disposed of Arreola will Wladimir finally attempt to unify the last title? Unification's take precedent over mandatory's right?


Wilder is mandatory, I think he will face Wilder first then Wlad


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Wilder is mandatory, I think he will face Wilder first then Wlad


Finally now we'll see if Wilder is for real or if he's a bum :avit:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Shoot we saw more of Floyd's daughter than the actual fight. Keep her and the kids in general off the air during epilogue especially when they are crying seeing their Father taking some hard shots.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Floyd's daughter is such a spoiled little brat, she managed to make me hate her more than Justin Bieber.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Floyd's daughter is such a spoiled little brat, she managed to make me hate her more than Justin Bieber.


If your dad won 75M dollars a fight and you could spend his money I'm sure you would, stop being jealous.

:ti


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Golovkin vs Geale fight being discussed for HBO*



> "We're in negotiations with Golovkin and HBO to try and put the Geale-Golovkin fight together," Geale's manger Bill Treacy told AAP on Sunday.
> 
> ... "I'm very disappointed about [the Macklin cancellation], but it's happened to me before early on in my career," Geale told AAP. "It's probably put me in a position for a huge fight in a few months so I'm looking forward and staying positive. I want to have another world title by the end of the year."


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> If your dad won 75M dollars a fight and you could spend his money I'm sure you would, stop being jealous.
> 
> :ti


Nope, I'd act more classy and dignified than her.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wladimir wants dat belt.

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/8979/w-klitschko-wants-stivernes-belt


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Wladimir wants dat belt.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/8979/w-klitschko-wants-stivernes-belt


If (when) he gets that belt the division might as well become RIP to everyone


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Maldanas son was great. His grandmother was freaking out and he was calming her down. :clap:clap:clap

Bieber with dat boxing knowledge...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> If (when) he gets that belt the division might as well become RIP to everyone


I reckon Wladimir would retire after defending all the titles once. He's 38 now and has basically achieved everything he can at this point. Plus he's got Hayden to keep him busy at home :hayden2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Sergio predicts a knockout on June 7*



> "I expect him to cut the ring and go to the body," Martinez said. "But he is not going to be able to withstand my pressure and busy pace. I will obligate him to fight him at my pace, and it will become uncomfortable for him. He will end up being knocked out. I don't see this fight going the distance."


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sergio has the power if he lands it right e.g Paul Williams


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't wait for the Froch vs. Groves rematch this month.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Can't wait for the Froch vs. Groves rematch this month.


I hope Groves puts him down!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> I hope Groves puts him down!


Same here. I was a huge Froch fan but he completely lost me during the build up with his attitude towards Groves.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Can't wait for the Froch vs. Groves rematch this month.


Not a huge fan of either of them but after seeing the first bout I'm definitely rooting for Groves in the rematch.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Same here. I was a huge Froch fan but he completely lost me during the build up with his attitude towards Groves.


Especially as Groves was winning and the Ref was a tool


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*WBA orders Golovkin to face Fletcher*



> The WBA has ordered the camp of WBA middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin (29-0, 26 KOs) to start negotiations for his next mandatory fight against #2 rated Jarrod Fletcher (18-1, 10 KOs) of Australia. The parties will have 30 days to reach an agreement or the WBA will call a purse bid. There were serious negotiations for a pay-per-view clash between Golovkin and Julio Cesar Chavez, Jr., however Junior balked at the terms of the deal, which included a contract extension with Top Rank.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought Golovkin was now trying to face Geale?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> I thought Golovkin was now trying to face Geale?


WBA has other ideas :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Tyson Fury plans to give Dereck Chisora his belts 'as presents'*



> Tyson Fury will give Dereck Chisora the British and European title belts as gifts if Fury wins their 26 July bout.
> 
> Fury, 25, will meet the fellow Briton in Manchester with the winner hoping to fight Wladimir Klitschko for the IBF, WBA and WBO heavyweight crowns.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Marquez vs Alvarado* tonight!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Marquez vs Alvarado* tonight!


Not really hyped for this fight though....

Watch it be a foty canidate


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah doesn't seem to be any hype over it really


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn you guys seen the pics of the weigh in? Marquez chest has some strange rash. Some people saying its the PEDs


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

So Marquez beats Alvardo tonight, pretty dominated him and he took his one knockdown by Alvardo but too little too late. Sorry Marquez you won but honestly, you can't put your name just cause for another fight with Pacquiao. Beat Bradley the man Pacman defeated and you lost to, before asking for title shots. You beat a man lowering on the pole, but can't beat a man higher on the pole come on primo.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> GGG the most ducked man in boxing right now :draper2?
> 
> Must be horrible to be a knockout artist in this day and age, oh well the eventual Andre Ward fight is going to be something special.


No, he isn't, that title belongs to Keith Thurman.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:moyes1


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


> So Marquez beats Alvardo tonight, pretty dominated him and he took his one knockdown by Alvardo but too little too late. Sorry Marquez you won but honestly, you can't put your name just cause for another fight with Pacquiao. Beat Bradley the man Pacman defeated and you lost to, before asking for title shots. You beat a man lowering on the pole, but can't beat a man higher on the pole come on primo.


I would rather Provodnikov vs Pacquiao or Marquez than a 5th fight right now.

Edit: my god that faceoff :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

So Paq up next probably for Marquez? *sigh*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I was just wondering, how come this thread isn't a sticky?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> I was just wondering, how come this thread isn't a sticky?


It should be right? I get tired of looking for this thread like in the next few pages when it gets buried behind all these topics


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> I was just wondering, how come this thread isn't a sticky?


+1 on this!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Damien said:


> So Paq up next probably for Marquez? *sigh*


Arum thinks he can make it happen:


> "Marquez said he would go back and consult with his team and analyze the fifth fight. That's a pretty good statement," said Top Rank chairman Bob Arum, who promotes Marquez and Pacquiao. "I'm fairly confident I'll make it. Manny wants the fight. So it's going to be up to Marquez. It really is. I think there's a lot of money in the fight. And this was a great fight tonight.
> 
> "Mike has the guts of a lion. He stayed in there, he hurt Marquez pretty good but Marquez is Marquez. Marquez is a great fighter."


Marquez wouldn't turn this down, another massive paycheck at 40, so yeah Pacquiao-Marquez 5.

I honestly wish Pacman would take a low risk fight to stay active and wait till later in the year for the Cotto-Martinez winner. But that never seems to happen with the top guys anymore.




House Blackbeard said:


> I was just wondering, how come this thread isn't a sticky?





Dragonballfan said:


> It should be right? I get tired of looking for this thread like in the next few pages when it gets buried behind all these topics





Damien said:


> +1 on this!


(Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Former heavyweight champion Shannon Briggs (54-6-1, 48 KOs) needed just 23 seconds to demolish Matt Greer (16-13, 13 KOs) on Saturday night at the Mountaineer Casino Racetrack and Resort in Chester, West Virginia. Briggs immediately bum rushed Greer and put him on the deck. Greer beat the count, but was deemed unable to continue by the referee.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:jaydamn bama4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Manny vs Marquez 5. :no:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Manny vs Marquez 5. :no:


If it's as good as the 4th fight I won't mind, but as of yet Marquez hasn't signed up for it....


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> :moyes1


Man that was intense. I loved seeing Max sweat a little after Sergio put him on the spot.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The face off clip got me a little excited for Cotto vs. Martinez but I still can't help but feel that Miguel is too undersized to compete at Middleweight. Then again Sergio hasn't exactly looked fresh in his recent fights. We'll see, the atmosphere will be electric though.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I just watched Face Off again, so good...both don't even falter in their arguments


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather to fight Sept. 13*

Let the rumours begin! rematch with Maidana? or someone new?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Amir Khan
Danny Garcia
Maidana rematch


































Manny


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Khan can't fight in September.

99% sure it will be a Maidana rematch.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah 99% sure it will be Maidana and out of Mayweathers home as well in MSG


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Out of all the fighters from 140lbs - 154lbs that aren't part of Top Rank I'd like to see Mayweather face Danny Garcia.

In a perfect world Floyd would face the Martinez vs. Cotto winner in an attempt to add the Middleweight crown to his legacy.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> In a perfect world Floyd would face the Martinez vs. Cotto winner in an attempt to add the Middleweight crown to his legacy.


I'd rather not see that unless Floyd will actually fight around 160 then he shouldn't get that fight


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Manny Pacquiao stays with Top Rank*
Pacman's new Top Rank contract runs until 2016. If the possibility of the Mayweather fight was as dead as a dodo before it must certainly be now, no matter what Michael Koncz says.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Canelo is probably waiting for the Cotto/Martinez winner


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> Yeah 99% sure it will be Maidana and out of Mayweathers home as well in MSG


Much rather see him fight Garcia. Floyd only has 3 fights left


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Canelo is probably waiting for the Cotto/Martinez winner


I'd love to see Canelo vs either :avit:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Martinez should probbaly retire after this fight regardless of result


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Martinez should probbaly retire after this fight regardless of result


:lol Right when Golovkin is becoming a star, yet another case of somebody ducking another fighter in their weightclass :favre


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Martinez is like 38 years old thougjh


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Martinez is like 38 years old thougjh


Hopkins is 49


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marquez won


No Alvarado vs Pac


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Marquez won
> 
> 
> No Alvarado vs Pac


Alvarado was a sad pathetic version of himself in that Marquez fight. Rios probably broke him. Thank god he didn't win


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> I'd rather not see that unless Floyd will actually fight around 160 then he shouldn't get that fight


Why not? Floyd would qualify if he weighed over 154lb.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Boxing champ Adrien Broner made a homeless man's day ... week ... month ... and probably year -- when he gave the guy $1,000 IN CASH last night ... and the reaction might make you cry.
> 
> The reigning WBA International Super Lightweight noticed the guy panhandling on a street corner ... and with a wad of $100s in his hand, turns to the camera and says "Now this is gonna make his f**king day right here."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like Ward is going to be on the shelf for a while smh.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/339947-andre-ward-2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:mark: :avit: :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't wait for the Froch vs Groves fight!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


>


Did something good for once


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather Involved In Mass Brawl With Rapper T.I.*



> A video posted by TMZ shows a brawl involving Floyd Mayweather Jr and rapper T.I.
> 
> They were at a 'Fatburger' restaurant on the Las Vegas strip and T.I. apparently took a swing at the boxer causing hell to break loose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Floyd classy as usual.

Apparently Stevenson didn't look too great last night, anyone catch the fight?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Apparently Stevenson didn't look too great last night, anyone catch the fight?


Yeah he got knocked down but recovered well


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Yeah he got knocked down but recovered well


:lmao no wonder he wants nothing to do with Kovalev.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> *Floyd Mayweather Involved In Mass Brawl With Rapper T.I.*


T.I would get fucked up by Floyd if he didn't have all the bodyguards


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn does Floyd get into some type of trouble after every win nowadays :floyd1


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*FLOYD MAYWEATHER I'M NOT LOOKING TO BANG T.I.'S WIFE*



> Floyd Mayweather is NOT trying to get tricky with T.I.'s wife ... in fact, Floyd is telling friends he's shocked the rapper tried to pick a fight -- 'cause he thought they were all friends.
> 
> We're told Floyd never felt like there was any beef with T.I. -- nor does he want to be romantically involved with Tip's wife Tameka "Tiny" Cottle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:wall :jaydamn


*:Edit*






:mark: :mark: :shawn


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> *FLOYD MAYWEATHER I'M NOT LOOKING TO BANG T.I.'S WIFE*


That's TI's wife?????? Um.........................

:ti


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Ukraine media have reported that former world heavyweight champion *Vitali Klitschko has been elected Mayor of Kiev*, the capital of Ukraine and the 8th largest city in Europe with a population of 2,847,200.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Can George Groves & Carl Froch knock each other out, the bad scrotums?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Ukraine media have reported that former world heavyweight champion *Vitali Klitschko has been elected Mayor of Kiev*, the capital of Ukraine and the 8th largest city in Europe with a population of 2,847,200.


Now that Vitali is out the picture Wladimir needs to go after the WBC belt.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

This week! :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is Paulie Malignaggi doing commentary for Sky ? or is he over for Showtime?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Damien said:


> This week! :mark:


This fight has the potential to be one of the best in British history


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

kendoo said:


> This fight has the potential to be one of the best in British history


In front of potentially 80,000 people!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Freddie Roach: Pacquiao could go to 150 to face Canelo*



> *Outside of Juan Manuel Marquez, are there any other choices for him? Or is that the choice for him?*
> 
> "Well, you know, they're talking about Canelo Alvarez now. At the right weight, we'll fight him. Thing is, he's a much bigger guy than Manny usually. But if we can get a catchweight that'd be fair to both of them, I think it'd be a good fight. I'd love that fight. There's a lot of fights out there that I'd like Manny to fight, but since the promoters are against each other right now, they're hard to get.
> 
> "I hope (Marquez) isn't our only choice. Because, you know, we would love to fight Marquez one more time and get that off our back, but I don't think he'll fight Manny. He's turned us down, he turned down big money to fight Manny in a rematch. Well, I can't call it a rematch. ... I do hear rumors of Bob and Oscar talking. That sounds good to me!"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

kendoo said:


> This fight has the potential to be one of the best in British history


SO PUMPED


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Froch ruined him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Freddie Roach: Pacquiao could go to 150 to face Canelo*


It's a pipe dream Freddie.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Two massive bellends but should be a cracking fight.

Groves looked fucking baffled at times in that video, like a lost boy. :lol


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> SO PUMPED


I haven't been this excited for a boxing match in years, I believe Groves has 100% got himself lodged into Frochs head that Carl will just be to angry to win. 

This fight will break the British boxing ppv record and those two dodgy boxing promoters will make a fortune.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:avit: :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

kendoo said:


> I haven't been this excited for a boxing match in years, I believe Groves has 100% got himself lodged into Frochs head that Carl will just be to angry to win.
> 
> This fight will break the British boxing ppv record and those two dodgy boxing promoters will make a fortune.


Right now I'm going Froch by SD


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Surprised they showed the sparring tbh.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Freddie Roach: *"Martinez is a great athlete, but not a great boxer, he won't last 4 rounds".*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


>


This ain't Mayweather


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fancy Groves tomorrow. Froch looked old, slow and awkward last time round. His superior conditioning and his experience of long hard fights was his saving grace in the end (even though it shouldn't have been). You rarely see fighters at this stage in Froch's career come back significantly stronger, whereas Groves should be better and will be even more confident.

Froch also blatantly didn't want this fight.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Groves should probably win but as annoying as he's been lately I'd still love to see a Froch win.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Occasionally Froch is hilarious but he's a fucking miserable bastard too. I'm backing Groves but I'm just hoping for an incredible fight. Undercard is spectacular too.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:banderas :melo

Can't wait for episode 1 Saturday night




> Freddie Roach: "Martinez is a great athlete, but not a great boxer, he won't last 4 rounds".












I'm rooting for Cotto, but for Roach to say Martinez will last less than 4 rounds against Cotto fpalm


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Another biggish fight this weekend!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

So fucking excited for tonight, can't remember the last time I was looking forward to a fight this much.

Very good undercard too, Mitchell vs Maduma in particular has a lot of potential.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Nonito Donaire picked up a fourth world title today in Macau, winning after four rounds via technical decision when referee Luis Pabon stopped the fight due to a cut suffered by Donaire at the end of the first round.*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Fancy Groves tomorrow. Froch looked old, slow and awkward last time round. His superior conditioning and his experience of long hard fights was his saving grace in the end (even though it shouldn't have been). You rarely see fighters at this stage in Froch's career come back significantly stronger, whereas Groves should be better and will be even more confident.
> 
> Froch also blatantly didn't want this fight.


I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to this!

Think it will be simillar to the first fight, Froch needs a KO IMO, if it goes the distance I cant see past Groves. Got Froch in the 7th at 17/1.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

GROVES 

DAT ENTRANCE

:mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow this is insane, Wembley looks incredible.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Let's get ready to rumble


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Both fighters are getting booed. :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Err, why they both getting heat? lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

nm


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Groves really needs to up it here.

WTF is Khan on? lmao


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

lel King Khan, I know they're mates but WTF really :lol

EDIT: R7 much better for Groves, fight starting to pick up :mark: slugfest please


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

BOOM

What a fucking shot.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

My word, just wow:










Credit to the Cobra :clap terrific performance.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jesus look at Groves legs. That reminds me of Cro Cop's KO loss.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Froch like...


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Froch with the marriage proposal :lol:lol:lol

Win a world title bout make a wifie, all in a nights work :mark:


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Froch with the marriage proposal :lol:lol:lol


Imagine she said no :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

L O L @ Groves the Southern tit.

also mega lulz @ Khan the clueless, glass jawed beaut.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> Imagine she said no :lmao


She's be a right lowlife if she'd said no :faint:, he'd probably no sell it tbh :|.



Baines On Toast said:


> L O L @ Groves the Southern tit.
> 
> also mega lulz @ Khan the clueless, glass jawed beaut.


lel King Khan lel King Khan, should have cut to him tbh :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Loved having Paulie on the Sky broadcast I hope they bring him back more often.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> lel King Khan lel King Khan, should have cut to him tbh :lol


Khan is probably at the bar stand right now telling everybody that Groves is still ahead.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Baines On Toast said:


> Khan is probably at the bar stand right now telling everybody that Groves is still ahead.


George probably gonna join him, was he really ahead on the scorecards, if he was I have lost ALL faith in judging in boxing, absolutely ridiculous....WTF


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> George probably gonna join him, was he really ahead on the scorecards, if he was I have lost ALL faith in judging in boxing, absolutely ridiculous....WTF


Dan Rafael at ESPN only gave Froch the last 3 rounds, he did say the early rounds were close though.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

No interest in Froch/DeGale. Wouldnt mind another fight with Kessler though.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Froch vs. Chavez Jr would be a fun fight, especially in Vegas with a Mexican crowd. Those two's styles would mesh for a FOTY contender.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Froch v Mayweather would be amazing, Floyd is a shithouse though.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Dan Rafael at ESPN only gave Froch the last 3 rounds, he did say the early rounds were close though.


Wow he did :shocked:. Thought he couldn't get beyond Froch's jab in the earlier rounds. I actually thought he looked better in the 7th and that's about it not clear as day round wins for Froch but pretty much all Froch rounds. 

The fact that two people can watch the same fight and see two different things makes boxing the best and the worst sport in world :lol




Ryan193 said:


> No interest in Froch/DeGale. Wouldnt mind another fight with Kessler though.





House Blackbeard said:


> Froch vs. Chavez Jr would be a fun fight, especially in Vegas with a Mexican crowd. Those two's styles would mesh for a FOTY contender.


Yeah, Froch vs Chavez Jr. would be epic and at this stage of Forch's career pretty much every fight should be epic.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Cracking fight! (Y)

Looked like Groves had the first couple of rounds, I had Froch possibly 2 ahead and he clearly took control of the fight. Then Groves started to look really lively and was coming back into it. Then boom...

Top notch right hand to finish the fight, you rarely see a punch land quite so cleanly. 

Thrilling fight, wish I was there!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd hate Froch to fight Degale, Degale is a decent awkward fighter and could give Froch problems. A loss to Degale just ruins everything and a win proves nothing. 

Go out on this Carl.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

ArnoldTricky said:


> I'd hate Froch to fight Degale, Degale is a decent awkward fighter and could give Froch problems. A loss to Degale just ruins everything and a win proves nothing.
> 
> Go out on this Carl.


Agree that it would prove nothing but I think Froch would easily win.

Wonder if he'll fancy Ward in Vegas now?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> Khan is probably at the bar stand right now telling everybody that Groves is still ahead.


:lol

Weirdly enough Daily Mail had quoted Khan as saying he thought Froch would win.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> Agree that it would prove nothing but I think Froch would easily win.
> *
> Wonder if he'll fancy Ward in Vegas now?*


Highly unlikely. Ward is going through a battle with his promoter at the moment.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

He won't beat Ward, Chavez offers nothing as a match-up, why not go out in front of 80k at Wembley with the greatest one-punch knockout in your entire career?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

ArnoldTricky said:


> He won't beat Ward, Chavez offers nothing as a match-up, why not go out in front of 80k at Wembley with the greatest one-punch knockout in your entire career?


Carl answered that question tonight, he wants the Vegas experience, it is after all the fight capital of the world. Clazaghe, Hatton, Khan, Lewis and Benn all went there and had success.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

ArnoldTricky said:


> He won't beat Ward, Chavez offers nothing as a match-up, why not go out in front of 80k at Wembley with the greatest one-punch knockout in your entire career?


£££.

I agree he's unlikely(very very unlikely) to beat Ward but it's his his dream to box in Vegas.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The head of HBO sports was ringside which makes me think they'll push for the Chavez fight. I suppose there is a small possibility of Golovkin, he'd be more than willing to move up.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Golovkin would be brutal. Talk about a chin check.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Great great fight!

To be honest, no one else for Froch other than a rematch with Andre Ward.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Loved having Paulie on the Sky broadcast I hope they bring him back more often.


Yeah he was pretty good, I've lost all faith in Jim Watt he was driving me crazy last night .


What a punch man what a knockout:agree: Groves will be disappointed with his slow tactics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Golovkin would be brutal. Talk about a chin check.


That sounds very appealing


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

ArnoldTricky said:


> He won't beat Ward, Chavez offers nothing as a match-up, why not go out in front of 80k at Wembley with the greatest one-punch knockout in your entire career?


This. There's nothing anything close to last night left for him. A defeat would've made it easier for him.

It's just a pity he had to remain a condescending cock after the fight too, although he did say there was nothing in the fight too, just Groves got hit by a "great punch from a magnificent champion", or something to that effect. The guy needs to get over himself.

It wasn't as bad as the pre-fight when he talked about fighting at Wembley in front of 80,000 people and saying lightly that Groves had "played his part." No shit. How many fights you had in front of a crowd like that, Carl? The arrogant bastard didn't even want the rematch in the first place after the BS stoppage first time around.

Fair play to him though, he came back and proved his point last night. If he took Groves seriously this time he was always likely to win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who is Ward going to fight next, he hasn't fought since 2013


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Ward might end up undefeated by hardly fighting again, it's a travesty what's happened to him with his injuries and his promotional issues. We're missing the prime years of one of the best boxers of this generation, it's sad.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

kendoo said:


> Yeah he was pretty good, *I've lost all faith in Jim Watt* he was driving me crazy last night .
> 
> 
> What a punch man what a knockout:agree: Groves will be disappointed with his slow tactics.


bama4 

I thought I was the only one. Jim has been bugging me ever since the Pac vs. Hatton fight, he immediately started making excuses for Ricky as soon as Manny knocked him down. Sky need to add some young fresh blood to their announcing team.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like talks for Froch vs. Chavez have already started.


> Dan Rafael
> Froch could be headed for Vegas for next fight. Top Rank and Eddie spoke a few days ago about possible Chavez fight in the fall. #boxing


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Froch will destroy Chavez

Regarding the fight, I don't like Froch but respect to him for the knockout and he answered the critics regarding the first fight. I strongly believe Groves will be a world champion one day.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Just an awesome episode, but wat da fuck Cotto those pants :argh:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> According to The Liverpool Echo, 39-year-old Courtney Fry will challenge living legend and future Hall of Famer Roy Jones Jr for the former multi-weight king’s lightly regarded WBU cruiserweight title in Latvia on July 26th. Fry’s manager, Neil Marsh told the publication that his fighter, a Londoner but based in Liverpool, will face the 45-year-old great in front of an expected 10,000 fans at the Skonto Stadium. According to James Toney’s FaceBook page, Toney, also aged 45, will fight Evgeny Orlov up at heavyweight on the same card.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> bama4
> 
> I thought I was the only one. Jim has been bugging me ever since the Pac vs. Hatton fight, he immediately started making excuses for Ricky as soon as Manny knocked him down. Sky need to add some young fresh blood to their announcing team.


I know Jim's a legend but he's well past his sell by date, like you said sky need some younger guys on the commentary.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

The word 'unit' has never been more accurate to describe someone.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That first 24/7 episode was awesome, I really like both fighters and both fighters have something to prove. Sergio is stepping into the Lion's Den with 99 of my fellow Puerto Ricans wanting Cotto to win. If Cotto wins, legendary status with Boricuas because Tito Trinidad did it in three classes, if he does it in four classes to win titles that is a high mark on his career. If Sergio beats Cotto he'll double his money with his next fight that's for sure. One thing that pissed me off, Sergio's trainer saying Freddy Roach didn't change Cotto style and you can't change him in this part of his career. C'mon dummy, if you stop learning as a Boxer or as a person, theirs something wrong there.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

DeGale today said he would beat Froch 'easily'.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

ArnoldTricky said:


> The word 'unit' has never been more accurate to describe someone.


Jesus!

He will be World Champion one day!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

How is Joshua's chin? was it shaky at all in the amateurs?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Richard Schaefer resigns from Golden Boy*

So that happened which led to this happening...

*Floyd Mayweather leaves Golden Boy*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Richard Schaefer resigns from Golden Boy*
> 
> So that happened which led to this happening...
> 
> *Floyd Mayweather leaves Golden Boy*


Ouch! Oscar just lost a huge flow of income and proficient businessman. He must of also forgot that Al Haymon manages half of his stable and likes doing business with Schaefer.

Silver lining is Pac vs. Canelo probably will happen now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Floyd vs Khan please


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Golovkin vs Geale official for July 26 on HBO at MSG*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Golovkin vs Geale official for July 26 on HBO at MSG*


Golovkin will feast on Geale's soul Shao Tsung style.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Cotto/Martinez this weekend! :mark:

Been waiting a long time for this!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Cotto/Martinez this weekend! :mark:
> 
> Been waiting a long time for this!







:wall :wall


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Been such a great time for boxing fans recently!!!!! 

Martinez for the [email protected]!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Frampton vs. Martinez II set for Sept 6th :mark: :mark: :mark:

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11032211/carl-frampton-kiko-martinez-meet-rematch-sept-6


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Frampton vs. Martinez II set for Sept 6th :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11032211/carl-frampton-kiko-martinez-meet-rematch-sept-6


He took care of Martinez easily last time


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> He took care of Martinez easily last time


True but this time he'll have the opportunity to win a title. Plus Martinez has been on a tear since the loss.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Tony Bellew is fighting Nathan Cleverly next month in Liverpool.

Half tempted to go. Hope Bomber kills the Welsh tit.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> Tony Bellew is fighting Nathan Cleverly next month in Liverpool.
> 
> Half tempted to go. Hope Bomber kills the Welsh tit.


They are fighting on the same card and sharing top billing they aren't fighting each other yet! :yum:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

My mistake, lel. 

I saw them on the same poster and assumed they was. Fighting later this year according to the BBC.

Kill him later on, Bomber.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Just one more day till Fight Night :avit: :mark: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Baines On Toast said:


> Tony Bellew is fighting Nathan Cleverly next month in Liverpool.
> 
> Half tempted to go. Hope Bomber kills the Welsh tit.


I'll be hoping for a double knockout if that rematch happens.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Martinez 158.8lbs Cotto 155lbs


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> I'll be hoping for a double knockout if that rematch happens.


I'll fooking knock you out, m8.

I swear on me mam.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> Martinez 158.8lbs Cotto 155lbs


Cotto has a lot more to lose here imo


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am going to say now, Cotto to win by SD


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cotto has the crowd advantage for sure


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Cotto will make a purse of $3 million for the fight, but is guaranteed at least $7 million. Martinez, meanwhile, has a purse of $1.5 million, with potential for a good bit more depending on how the pay-per-view does, as he has an upside bonus added on.


Source


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

For anyone who doesn't know, Cotto has the chance to become the first Puerto Rican boxer to win titles in 4 weight classes. So he's definitely got some incentive to do well


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

^Yup it could happen tonight, it won't be easy but I expect both men to be bloody by the end of this war tonight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It really depends on how much Martinez has left in the tank.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Martinez keeps saying he's gonna ko Cotto which gives me confidence cause he could easily stay outside with the jab n he may win but he'll need to come in if he wants to ko Cotto, easy prey for those body shots


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FIGHT NIGHT


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm watching some highlights and story leading to the fight, lol at Sergio thinking his fans will take over in NY tonight ha. I'm a fellow Puerto Rican, this isn't Sergio this is Boxing. We got behind Tito Trinidad with such love, and Cotto is going to get that love there tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

How many more fights till main event>


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

It's the main event now, ah hearing my native Puerto Rican National Anthem gives me chills.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON SERGIO

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

YEAH~!! COTTO GOT THE KNOCKDOWN!

Two Knockdowns! Put Sergio to sleep if Cotto is going to dominate like that!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This is an absolute demolition from Miguel Cotto


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

We never expected Cotto do this to Sergio, if he keeps this up and wins by a Knockout I'm not sure if anyone wants to face him right now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sergio in trouble again in round four but Cotto couldn't really capitalize. Martinez landing here and there.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cotto baby!!!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Glad to see Cotto dominating Martinez! :avit:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's over unless Sergio knocks him down


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

You still got to give it to Sergio, most guy would of gave up by now.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Punches landed through 7: 158 by Cotto, 79 by Martinez.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ho ho inc said:


> You still got to give it to Sergio, most guy would of gave up by now.


He's got heart of a champion thats for sure


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man his legs must be killing him right now, he's so off balance when punching. It only gets worse with age, pains and aches like that.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sergios knee has failed him, he's done


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This is Sergio Martinez last fight, that knee is destroyed and will NEVER be the same again


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

4th knockdown... only a matter of time. Martinez showing a lot of courage.

Edit - Martinez's corner throws in the towel, wow. Congratulations Miguel Cotto! A big win for Puerto Rican boxing.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cotto wins!!!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Hahah Shame on you martinez!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

HE DID IT! Cotto the first Puerto Rican passing Tito Trinidad to win four titles in four different weight classes. He just went into legendary status, who will he face next Canelo?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats Cotto!!!!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cotto vs Bradley next plz


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Cotto vs Bradley next plz


Ugh please no, Bradley wouldn't be a good fight, we need Canelo vs Cotto that would be a battle


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cotto vs winner of Canleo vs lara


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

So much for Cotto being 'too small'


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Cotto :mark:
That was class!


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Any boxing matches you could recommend to someone just getting into it?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

War Cotto! :mark:

Martinez is a legend but he is done!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Next fight Canelo vs Lara


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Cotto vs winner of Canleo vs lara


That would be the plan I feel


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

BlackWolf121 said:


> Any boxing matches you could recommend to someone just getting into it?


Oh boy there's alot.

Diego Corrales vs Jose Luis Castillo.

Arturo Gatti vs Mickey Ward (All three fights)

The first two Manny Pacquiao vs Juan Manuel Marquez fights.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

BlackWolf121 said:


> Any boxing matches you could recommend to someone just getting into it?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

BlackWolf121 said:


> Any boxing matches you could recommend to someone just getting into it?


Bradley vs Provodnikov
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x13l47a_timothy-bradley-vs-ruslan-provodnikov-16-03-2013-hd_sport

before he lost to pac in april this guy bradley deserved to be #1 P4P
he beat Pac(first fight),the guy in the video Provo(FOTY),and Marquez back-to-back-to-back!:shocked::mark:


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

BlackWolf121 said:


> Any boxing matches you could recommend to someone just getting into it?


Couple of old ones, but tremendous fights all the same;

Hamed vs Kelley

Eubank vs Benn 1

Hagler vs Hearns


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice today Trinidad, De La Hoya and Calzahgie were inducted into the international boxing HoF


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> That would be the plan I feel


I want Lara to win but a Canelo vs Cotto would be more appealing


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Nice today Trinidad, De La Hoya and Calzahgie were inducted into the international boxing HoF


It's been a tough week really for Oscar with people leaving Golden Boy, great to see Calzaghe inducted though!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Any updates on teh next opponents for Pac and for Mayweather?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Any updates on teh next opponents for Pac and for Mayweather?


Pac will be probably Marquez or even Canelo

Mayweather atm it's nothing


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

cactus_jack22 said:


> So much for Cotto being 'too small'


I hold my hands up for that one, Cotto made me eat my words in devastating fashion :clap

Miguel was incredible, never in a million years did I expect him to dominate Martinez like that.

Cotto vs. Canelo :mark: Mexico vs. Puerto Rico :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BlackWolf121 said:


> Any boxing matches you could recommend to someone just getting into it?


Marco Antonio Barrera vs. Kennedy McKinney.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Freddie Roach *"Miguel Cotto would KO Mayweather in a rematch"*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


>


Dem is fighting words. If only Cotto had hooked up with Roach earlier.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:bow :clap :bow


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LEGENDSS


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Lol Martinez. Roach is kidding himself, though. Cotto couldn’t even knock out a man without knees… and he’s going to drop the most elusive guy in the sport, a guy he previously couldn’t even find in the ring? Come now. 

Geale’s a man’s man for taking the GGG fight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

You are not giving Martinez enough credit, he didn't give up and fought like a champ


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> You are not giving Martinez enough credit, he didn't give up and fought like a champ


Yeah he is a legend, Cotto just took advantage of his situation


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> You are not giving Martinez enough credit, he didn't give up and fought like a champ


Plus he still had alot of power in his punches, did u guys see Cottos face in the postfight press conference? If Martinez had been able to throw more the fight might have gotten interesting


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I think we can all agree Cotto won't be defending his crown against a legitimate Middleweight like Golovkin or Quillen anytime soon. It's crazy to think that Cotto now holds a title that use to belong to Bernard Hopkins, I don't know if that's a special achievement or just the current state of that division.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> You are not giving Martinez enough credit, he didn't give up and fought like a champ


 A real champ would have left everything in the ring. He bailed when there was no way back.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> A real champ would have left everything in the ring. He bailed when there was no way back.


At least it wasnt as shameful as Nonito Donaire fight, and i dont agree on your comment about cotto and mayweather, Cotto put a good fight against mayweather and besides pac man he is one of the few i think can legit make you think he can beat mayweather


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damien said:


> Pac will be probably Marquez or even Canelo
> 
> Mayweather atm it's nothing


Both suitable opponents...for sure.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mayeather it's Khan or Maidana


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Great. One’s a grub who let half a fight lead slip against Mayweather, the other’s one of the few guys Mayweather might be able to KO.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

How the fuck is Maidana a grub, and letting a lead slip because he punched himself out.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Knee lifts, top/back of the head punches like he's busting a coconut. There's very little technique. Mayweather made him look like an amateur when he had space. And I’m well aware that this is the ONLY way he could beat Floyd. He has to take him off his game. I can't see him surprising Mayweather like that again. He had his chance. Khan is obviously quite skilled... but his jaw is worse than Martinez's knee. Danny Garcia would be a real test for Mayweather because of the power. He hits like he's at 147. I don't think he'd have much of a problem moving up. GGG, Pac, Thurman, Lara... I'd love to see any of them.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bob Arum was banned from a Showtime media teleconference yesterday.

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/9380/showtime-top-rank-still-at-odds

This kinda of shit really makes me hate the sport sometimes.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Money Mayweather is still the world's highest paid athlete according to Forbes.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/342927-floyd-mayweather-jr-7

$105 million over the past 12 months :vince$


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Money Mayweather is still the world's highest paid athlete according to Forbes.
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/342927-floyd-mayweather-jr-7
> 
> $105 million over the past 12 months :vince$


And he's probably only worked like 8 of those months promoting and training :wall


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Money money money moneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Provodnikov vs Algieri


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Provodnikov!!!!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Algieri :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

That picture has me traumatized :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


>


 :taker


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Money rocking that perm like a boss :faint: :sodone


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I got Devon winning that one


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If Alaxander can't beat Soto Karass he should hang them up.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Canelo/Cotto after please :moyes1


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

This is hilarious :lmao
:lmao
:lmao
Teach me master :bow


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


>


This is hilarious :lmao
:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^What?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Klitschko vs Pulev set for September 6 in Hamburg, K2 wins purse bid*



> Klitschko (62-3, 52 KO) has run roughshod over the division since beating Chris Byrd in 2006, going 20-0 (14 KO) counting that win for the world title, and is on a 22-fight win streak overall. Pulev (20-0, 11 KO) is as legitimate an opponent as there is for the 38-year-old Klitschko at this point, too, so this is as good a fight as can be made in the division from a significance standpoint.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Klitschko vs Pulev set for September 6 in Hamburg, K2 wins purse bid*


Finally a decent challenge for Wladimir.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Finally someone matching his size


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Roger Mayweather: Miguel Cotto may now be more dangerous than Manny Pacquiao*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Depends at waht weight he fights at


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/6/1...icks-ufcs-dana-white-out-of-his-airplane-seat

:lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:tyson


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chad Dawson is making $12k tonight for his fight, how the mighty have fallen


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Chad Dawson is making $12k tonight for his fight, how the mighty have fallen


Funny shit is it was supposed to be $15k but his dumb ass couldn't make the weight fpalm fpalm


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chad before and now!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Funny shit is it was supposed to be $15k but his dumb ass couldn't make the weight fpalm fpalm


:floyd doesnt wake up for anything less than 100,000


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Should be a great night for Boxing tonight. Three great fights I'm looking forward to tonight!

Robert Guerrero vs. Yoshihiro Kamegai
Vasyl Lomachenko vs. Gary Russell Jr, for the WBO Featherweight title
Devon Alexander vs. Jesus Soto Karass


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan will fight Floyd Mayweather but Manny Pacquiao is on hit-list next *



> Amir Khan insists the widely-touted fight between him and Floyd Mayweather Jnr will happen – though his next showdown could be against Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> Khan was close to a shot at Mayweather earlier in the year but the American opted to fight Marcos Maidana at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Get this shit over with


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chad won then


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not too shabby


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

FOTY Candidate :mark:

Robert Guerrero and Yoshihiro Kamegai


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> FOTY Candidate :mark:
> 
> Robert Guerrero and Yoshihiro Kamegai


I heard about this fight, gonna check it out later.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Vasyl Lomachenko is the real deal.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Robert Guerrero and Yoshihiro Kamegai was awesome last night, both men were in the inside banging each other with shots, uppercuts for 90 percent of the fight. In other news Broner wanting attention, what a troll and a dick.


----------



## SteffiCurdy (Jun 3, 2014)

Boxing schedule of this week 
*June 26th*
Harry Simon vs. TBA
*June 27th*
Ivan Redkach vs. Sergey Gulyakevich
Ryan Kielczweski vs. Ramsey Luna
Eduardo Alicea vs. Demetrius Walker
Stephon Young vs. Vicente Alfaro
Paul Littleton vs. TBA
Ivan Golub vs. Javon Wright
Errol Spence Jr. vs. Ronald Cruz
*June 28th*
Terence Crawford vs. Yuriorkis Gamboa
Victor Pasillas vs. Jovany Fuentes
Shannon Briggs vs. Raphael Zumbano Love

This week is going to be an awesome fight week.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GAMBOA!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:avit: :avit:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Un-fucking-believable... fpalm

Danny "Swift" Garcia's next opponent is Rod Salka who is ranked 77th in the LW class, not even at the same weight as Danny Garcia!!! I'll never complain about Floyd cherry picking ever again after this shit.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lmao dat picture.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> :lmao dat picture.


Yeah :


But back to the topic it's fucking disgraceful for the Lineal Light Welterweight champion to be fighting an opponent like this, I for one will not be watching this shit....

Just look at the fucking card for that event, makes 1994-95 WWF look GOAT in comparison

DANNY GARCIA VS. ROD SALKA

LAMONT PETERSON VS. EDGAR SANTANA

DANIEL JACOBS VS. JARROD FLETCHER 

:floyd1


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Yeah :
> 
> 
> But back to the topic it's fucking disgraceful for the Lineal Light Welterweight champion to be fighting an opponent like this, I for one will not be watching this shit....
> ...


I do agree that the choice of opponent is horrendous, however I am not going to bust Danny's balls too much. His record is pretty solid, I mean it was only September that he fought Matthysse who was arguably the #1 contender at the time.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> I do agree that the choice of opponent is horrendous, however I am not going to bust Danny's balls too much. His record is pretty solid, I mean it was only September that he fought Matthysse who was arguably the #1 contender at the time.


There's a difference from taking a tune up fight to who Danny is fighting though. His opponent is ranked 77th in a weightclass below his with only 3Ko's :lmao :faint:

Oh also no 12 round experience longest fights have gone 10.

Check it out here: http://boxrec.com/ratings.php?sex=M&division=Lightweight&pageID=4


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> There's a difference from taking a tune up fight to who Danny is fighting though. His opponent is ranked 77th in a weightclass below his with only 3Ko's :lmao :faint:
> 
> Oh also no 12 round experience longest fights have gone 10.
> 
> Check it out here: http://boxrec.com/ratings.php?sex=M&division=Lightweight&pageID=4


Yikes, that's really bad :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

How can that even be allowed, surely he has mandatorys!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> How can that even be allowed, surely he has mandatorys!


Isn't Garcia managed by Al Haymon? That man has Emperor Palpatine like powers.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Tyson Fury rips Klitschko again, figures Wladimir will retire before he gets a shot
*


> "Klitschko's not going to fight me because he's too much of a pussy, and he's got no balls. If he did have a set of balls, then he would fight me. ... We're probably going to have to wait until about 2016 to get in position for a mandatory shot, and I think that by then, Klitschko will have fought Bermane Stiverne. He'll beat Stiverne, and will have gotten all of the belts, and then he'll retire. So that means all of the titles will be vacant, and then I'll have to fight for vacant title."


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Yikes Golden Boy sure has fallen off now with this shit. Bob Arum must be excited to pick at the pieces once it falls apart


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Yikes Golden Boy sure has fallen off now with this shit. Bob Arum must be excited to pick at the pieces once it falls apart


At this point Golden Boy and Top Rank should just merge.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea his opponent is a nobody, he will have to face the big guns eventually 

Closer to Canelo/Lara!!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Yea his opponent is a nobody, he will have to face the big guns eventually
> 
> Closer to Canelo/Lara!!!


Danny's already fought and defeated big guns though. Holt, Morales, Judah, Khan and Matthysse.

I wish we could see Garcia vs. Bradley, that would be one helluva contest.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

True, true 

He could have still picked a better opponent, that guy doesn't even have a wikiepdia page lol s


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

lelrickyburns

lel


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> lelrickyburns
> 
> lel


He lost? wtf.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Wonderful fight to come soon within a few weeks, but Lara damn 5 kids at 31. Brother might have 8 by the time he's 40's at this rate lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


>


Pumped


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Wonderful fight to come soon within a few weeks, but Lara damn 5 kids at 31. Brother might have 8 by the time he's 40's at this rate lol.


Great episode of All Access. Surprised they are focusing on Lara so much but I guess they can see a potential star in him as well.

Also De La Hoya admitting he didn't want Canelo to take this fight is hilarious. So much for wanting the best matchups fpalm.
Makes me respect Canelo more for going against his team and booking this fight :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Ricky Burns is done, this was meant to be a walk in the park for him


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Great episode of All Access. Surprised they are focusing on Lara so much but I guess they can see a potential star in him as well.
> 
> Also De La Hoya admitting he didn't want Canelo to take this fight is hilarious. So much for wanting the best matchups fpalm.
> Makes me respect Canelo more for going against his team and booking this fight :avit:


If Canelo wins,

Canelo vs Cotto is 100% going through


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

My God Gamboa/Carwford one of the best fights of the year, Gamboa outclassed Crawford four straight round. Round 5, Crawford knocked down Gamboa, and it was a war till the 9th round. Funny Gamboa had Crawford rocking, and he was clearly holding every shot Gamboa put on him, but two straight knockdowns ended the fight. I was suppose to celebrate a fighter giving up four or even five rounds then wanting to fight. Gamboa is a okay fighter, but he mentally gets out of fights. Wait till you fight some top talent, you won't come back after being down like that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GAMBOA LOST FUCK

Rematch definitely


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Hell yeah I would love to see that rematch, considering Gamboa had a 12 month lay off since his fight last night, and it showed in the later rounds. I think Gamboa vs Crawford would be nice to see in let's say December giving both men plenty of time to be at their best.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

REMATCH PLEASE


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn I just saw this fight. Now that's why I love Boxing :avit:

EDIT: Damn they already took it down I'm glad I watched it earlier (Y)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Crawford could be a future star, this kid has a lot of potential.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Floyd Mayweather just announced he's facing Marcos Maidana again in September... :floyd1







And according to him a huge announcement for his May fight later on :floyd3


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am not shocked, Khan is unavailable and the first fight was tougher than expected.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Floyd Mayweather just announced he's facing Marcos Maidana again in September... :floyd1


I am alright with another go around tbh


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What do you guys think about his huge _"surprise"_ for his May bout?

I think it can only be a rematch with Miguel Cotto at 160lbs or a fight with Amir Khan in the UK.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah has to be Cotto or Khan depending on their futures.

Khan wants Manny for November and it could actually happen


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> What do you guys think about his huge _"surprise"_ for his May bout?
> 
> I think it can only be a rematch with Miguel Cotto at 160lbs or a fight with Amir Khan in the UK.


Rod Salka after he obliterates Danny Garcia!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck Maidana rmeatch, Floyd will be ready this time nad it will be a 12 round walkover.

He's only gonna have 2 more fights after this, fuck this shit


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Came here to post the link but someone already did. Damn.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Floyd Mayweather just announced he's facing Marcos Maidana again in September... :floyd1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That girl doing the interview is my homegirl.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Rod Salka after he obliterates Danny Garcia!!!


:shocked::mark::shocked::mark::shocked:

He will end the streak!

(Post 3000!)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Frampton: Titanic Quarter named as venue for world title fight with Kiko Martinez*



> Both champion and challenger came face-to-face in a formal situation for the first time since their February 2013 encounter.
> 
> Frampton came out on top on that occasion, blasting the Spaniard in nine rounds for the European super-bantamweight title.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> :shocked::mark::shocked::mark::shocked:
> 
> He will end the streak!
> 
> (Post 3000!)


Just look at this beast.










Mayweather vs. Salka Cinco De Mayo weekend 2015, it's gonna smash all the PPV records!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

1st Rd KO :kobe


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Never heard of him.

N it's Ron Salsa now according to all boxing fans :kobe8


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Canelo Alvarez training photos and quotes: *'Lara is a good fighter, but he talks a lot'*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It;s setting up to be an epic fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*WBO orders Peter Quillin to defend middleweight belt against Matt Korobov*



> Korobov (24-0, 14 KO) is promoted by Top Rank, while Quillin (31-0, 22 KO) is with Al Haymon and has been fighting under the Golden Boy Promotions banner for his recent career. Korobov, 31, just made his HBO debut on June 28, beating Jose Uzcategui convincingly but without the sort of head-turning performance he might have wanted, while Quillin, 31, last fought in April, handling undersized veteran Lukas Konecny easily.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Love fights where both fighters are undefeated


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *WBO orders Peter Quillin to defend middleweight belt against Matt Korobov*


Interesting. I remember when Korobov was being touted as a hot prospect but he seemed to of fallen off of the radar.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan arrested on suspicion of assaulting two men*



> Former world champion boxer Amir Khan has been arrested on suspicion of assaulting two men in Bolton.
> 
> Two 19-year-old men were injured in Russell Street just before 01:30 BST, Greater Manchester Police said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

And during Ramadan too lmfaos


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Khan is a chump and he's not money so this won't be so popular


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Angel Garcia says Danny will 'destroy' Rod Salka on August 9*



> "Salka can try to come in. He can work hard. But don't look at the Herrera tape because you'll get confused. Danny Garcia is a chameleon. ... Just because Danny had an awkward night doesn't mean it's going to happen again. He's going to come in to destroy and conquer."


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Angel Garcia says Danny will 'destroy' Rod Salka on August 9*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So wait...a REMATCH of Mayweather vs. Maidana again 

Fuck.... 

Waste of time. With the limited fights left in Mayweather's tank, this sucks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


>


God I hate ANgel Garcia


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> So wait...a REMATCH of Mayweather vs. Maidana again
> 
> Fuck....
> 
> Waste of time. With the limited fights left in Mayweather's tank, this sucks.


Maidana gave him a credible challenge last time, I expect more of a war this time


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*George Groves looking for another title shot by end of 2014, will return in September*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

How many fights does Floyd have left on his Showtime deal?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan charges dropped* :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> How many fights does Floyd have left on his Showtime deal?


About 3 I'd say...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yep only 3 fights left


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks guys.

So Maidana II, Khan and then who would be the finale?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Manny

:skip


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> Manny
> 
> :skip


 :haha


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Zen said:


> Manny
> 
> :skip


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Zen said:


> Manny
> 
> :skip


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Speaking of Manny...

*Chris Algieri receives formal offer to face Manny Pacquiao on November 22*



> "We have a Pacquiao offer on the table and we are negotiating that actually as we speak," (Algieri promoter Joe) DeGuardia said in a phone interview Tuesday afternoon. "And I expect that we're going to have a resolution within the next day or two."
> 
> ... "I hope we'll be able to get Joe on the phone and we'll be able to button this up," Arum said in a phone interview. "We're talking serious now with the idea of making the fight. It's not bullshit. Now, whether it gets made or not I don't know."


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

where I can download Manny's last match?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Rumored undercard match for Mayweather's September PPV. IF true :avit: :avit:


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Damien said:


> Speaking of Manny...
> 
> *Chris Algieri receives formal offer to face Manny Pacquiao on November 22*


Ruslan got robbed! he should be facing him :cussin:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lmao someone really must hate Broner.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner needs to get KTFO tbh

*Eddie Hearn has "revealed" that talks are "ongoing" to match Carl Froch and James DeGale, who is the mandatory for Froch's IBF super middleweight belt.*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Official: Mayweather-Maidana rematch Sept 13 at MGM Grand*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The fight I really want to see nect year is Maidana vs Matthysse, by god just thinking about it :kobe6


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Broner needs to get KTFO tbh
> 
> *Eddie Hearn has "revealed" that talks are "ongoing" to match Carl Froch and James DeGale, who is the mandatory for Froch's IBF super middleweight belt.*


da fuck?? We want Froch vs. Chavez Jr not that malarkey.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Canelo Alvarez and Erislandy Lara are good to go for tomorrow night's junior middleweight plus one pound main event on Showtime pay-per-view, as both fighters weighed in at 155 pounds this evening in Las Vegas.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*TONIGHT*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I got Lara winning the fight but getting robbed on the scorecards


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*BOMBER *


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Anthony Joshua is one scary kid. 

Fucking size of the lid. You couldn't pay me enough to fight him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DO DO DOOOO DODODODODO ODOODODOOOO DOODOOOODOOOOO DOOOO 

DUHHHHH

DUUUHHHHHHH

DODODODODODODODODDODODODODODOO

DOO DOOO DOOOOOO DUHHHH DUUHHHHH DUHDUHHHHHHHAHHHHHHHH

SMASH HIM, BELLEW


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*FUCKING GET IN THERE, BOMBER LAD*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Dragonballfan said:


> I got Lara winning the fight but getting robbed on the scorecards


I hate being right fpalm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lolz Lara loses to Canelo, not shocked at all. Brother Lara four or five straight gave up rounds in my eyes. At times he would run around the ring, not baiting just going around the ring for over a minute and a half. Trying to ask judges to judge Lara's style in this fight, good luck. He was very boring and a bitch for running so much, being Hispanic you fight, not run for the hills. Still close fight rematch should be in order.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

Canelo won a close but clear decision. Let's get Canelo vs cotto on. That would be huge and neither guy would run at all.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lara got exactly what he deserved. Could have followed up on those clean shots but instead kept running. Pathetic tactics, especially as Alvarez was there to be beaten.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Lara got exactly what he deserved. Could have followed up on those clean shots but instead kept running. Pathetic tactics, especially as Alvarez was there to be beaten.


Pretty much, I thought he said on all access he'd counter Canelos hayemakers all night? Instead he ran way too much


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

He didn't help himself, when Lara said he still doesn't respect Canelo. Really he needs to be a little more humble, not respecting your opponent, is a direction of not getting any future bouts with Canelo or anyone else.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:troll


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Mayweather betted Maidana his purse, if you trust in your skills bet me, call him a bum I don't remember Floyd doing this in their first bout. Lol Floyd trying to speak to Maidana during the press conference, he doesn't understand English well dumb ass. Maidana if he stalks and prowls on Floyd more than before in the first fight, he could win a fight just on work. Imagine if Maidana wins the bout 115-113, and we get a third bout? People who want to fight Floyd will flip their wigs lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


>


Sometimes Rafael needs to pipe down. He acts like his words have the final say and that he's some sort of respected journalist like Bert Sugar.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Canelo retweeted this :lel


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nope I had Lara winning the fight 7-5.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/07/floyd-mayweather-on-ufc-champ-ronda-rousey-i-dont-even-know-who-he-is

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZMco6g2WmY



> How about Ronda Rousey?
> 
> I don't even know who he is.


Vintage Mayweather :cole3


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Full Presser for Mayweather/Maidana 2*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well its official on November 22 it will be Pacquiao vs. Algieri in China


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zen your gif is hilarious.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/348251-bernard-hopkins-aims-for-november-showdown-with-sergey-kovalev

Hopkins is fearless! He wants to face Kovalev next.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Manny Pacquiao Reportedly Will Fight Chris Algieri for WBO Welterweight Title.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Well its official on November 22 it will be Pacquiao vs. Algieri in China


Pacman will win that easily


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Pacman will win that easily


I think it will be an ugly fight like the first Pacman/Bradley fight or Canelo/Lara


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Pacquiao vs. Algieri, ah yeah he won a split decision over a month ago over Provodnikov? Yeah I don't see that bout selling too well, hey I wouldn't mind seeing Provodnikov vs Pacman. Former sparring partner vs the Boxer he sparred with could be really great. Pacman is really running out of options for fighters these days.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> I think it will be an ugly fight like the first Pacman/Bradley fight or Canelo/Lara


How was the first Pac/Bradley fight ugly lol?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Zen said:


> How was the first Pac/Bradley fight ugly lol?


The fact that the only thing people remember about it is the decision should tell you.

The rematch was far better, but only because Bradley started pressing the action. Now if only his dumb ass had kept at it instead of regressing with _"yet another injury"_ he may have had a chance to win a decision


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thought you meant it was close lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Maidana shoves Mayweather at Presser* :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

That tour is turning into WWE :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mayweather won best fighter at the ESPY's again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not like there's any other contenders lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Bernard Hopkins wants Sergey Kovalev in November, then Adonis Stevenson
*
Defying time...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Bernard Hopkins wants Sergey Kovalev in November, then Adonis Stevenson
> *
> Defying time...


If he beats both of them he may very well crack the top 5 GOAT :wall


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What Hopkins is doing is beyond words. Beating fighters 20 years younger than him Fuark


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

B-Hop is incredible. It just goes to show you how a Spartan lifestyle can pro long your career if you have the discipline for it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Is Mayweather vs Pacquiao finally coming in May 2015?*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn we'll finally see if Fury is for real


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't pick a winner here, just hoping to see a good fight


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Discuss people, cheap shot or should he have protected himself?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Doesn't look like a cheap shot to me.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Zen said:


> Doesn't look like a cheap shot to me.


This


I believe if anyone should get shit it's the referee, the guy wasn't even ready to get back in there after the headbutt yet the dumb ass calls time after only like 30 seconds fpalm


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Always keep your hands up, protect yourself at ALL times. If he wasn't ready he should have really just stayed in the corner and forced the referees hand to not call time :draper2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Always keep your hands up, protect yourself at ALL times. If he wasn't ready he should have really just stayed in the corner and forced the referees hand to not call time :draper2


That is true, oh well, Rigo now has a ton of publicity on him, guess he'll leave top rank or get a ton of money from them (Y)


And Stiverne says he'll be ready by the end of the year to fight Wilder!!! Finally we'll see if he's for real or just an over-hyped Jobber :cool2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yup he should of used the time to recover instead of rushing back to fight.

Really hope Chisora is in shape for the rematch.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> This
> 
> 
> I believe if anyone should get shit it's the referee, the guy wasn't even ready to get back in there after the headbutt yet the dumb ass calls time after only like 30 seconds fpalm


Evebn worse was the ref for the Mayweather/Ortiz fight


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chisora pulls out ffs.

Fury keeps getting on the wrong end of these last second bailouts. :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Chisora pulls out ffs.
> 
> Fury keeps getting on the wrong end of these last second bailouts. :lmao


Fury will bitch how everyone is afraid of him :side:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Fuck, I jinxed him.

Damian's right Fury's going to be boasting like crazy after this. Seriously someone needs to humble Fury already.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

At least we have this!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK CHISORA. NO WAY. FUCK OFF

I hate Fury, but even I feel for him.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well at least he get's to fight someone not a total waste


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyson Fury will fight Belarusian Alexander Ustinov in hometown Manchester on Saturday, following the late cancellation of his world title eliminator with Dereck Chisora.



> Chisora withdrew from the bout after fracturing his left hand in training.
> 
> The 22st Ustinov was Chisora's sparring partner when the injury occurred.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

And that is how you pick an opponent Danny Garcia!!! This guy while old at least has a great record


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice. Ustinov is a solid replacement.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Nice. Ustinov is a solid replacement.


Ustinov is the guy who injured Chisora :shocked:

Plus he is a MMA fighter, lets hope he ends Fury


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Ustinov is the guy who injured Chisora :shocked:
> 
> Plus he is a MMA fighter, lets hope he ends Fury


:yes :yes :yes



> Riddick Bowe @riddickbowe
> I didnt fight Lennox Lewis becasue he tried to hit on me. Not HIT me but HIT on me. I aint like that. Bowe
> 
> https://twitter.com/riddickbowe


:romo3 :romo3 :jordan5


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Danny Garcia to fight Rod Salka at 142-pound catchweight*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll probably see that fight, don't expect huge numbers with that fight. Anything good up this weekend?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> I'll probably see that fight, don't expect huge numbers with that fight. Anything good up this weekend?


Golovkin vs Geale and Fury vs Ustinov


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Golovkin vs Geale, should be a solid bout with Golovkin coming out with the win.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:jay Why the hell is Garcia fighting Salka at a catchweight?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> :jay Why the hell is Garcia fighting Salka at a catchweight?


Supposedly he can't make the 140lb limit, which is fucking retarded considering Salka is already moving up a weight-class or two this makes him look like a tool


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Supposedly he can't make the 140lb limit, which is fucking retarded considering Salka is already moving up a weight-class or two this makes him look like a tool


Pathetic. I am trying hard to give Garcia the benefit of doubt but boy is he making it hard.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow!! Apparently Schaeffer was trying to get Oscar to sell Golden Boy Promotions for $100 million whilst he was in rehab. That's some devious shit man.
http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11252092/oscar-de-la-hoya-fighting-back


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Wow!! Apparently Schaeffer was trying to get Oscar to sell Golden Boy Promotions for $100 million whilst he was in rehab. That's some devious shit man.
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11252092/oscar-de-la-hoya-fighting-back


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Paul Spadafora being considered for Adrien Broner*

Paul Spadafora (49-1-1, 19 KOs) is reportedly in consideration to face Adrien Broner (28-1, 22 KOs) this September, reports RingTV. Emmanuel Taylor (who just defeated Karim Mayfield last Friday on ESPN2) was mentioned to be the Broner opponent for September, but that is now no longer being considered and Spadafora is being looked at as an alternative opponent.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> Wow!! Apparently Schaeffer was trying to get Oscar to sell Golden Boy Promotions for $100 million whilst he was in rehab. That's some devious shit man.
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11252092/oscar-de-la-hoya-fighting-back


I'd take it in a heartbeat if I was him


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> I'd take it in a heartbeat if I was him


My issue is with the tactics Richard used. Trying to convince Oscar to sell his company during a stint in rehab is low, it's stuff like this that gives boxing a bad name.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Wow!! Apparently Schaeffer was trying to get Oscar to sell Golden Boy Promotions for $100 million whilst he was in rehab. That's some devious shit man.
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11252092/oscar-de-la-hoya-fighting-back


Whoa, great insightful article that. $100 million seems like a fair deal but pushing for it when the guy is medicated in rehab :shaq what a dick move. Jeff Wald as the new president sounds cool, The Contender was a decent show.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> My issue is with the tactics Richard used. Trying to convince Oscar to sell his company during a stint in rehab is low, it's stuff like this that gives boxing a bad name.


Worst part was Richard was still going to have a huge part in Golden Boy, and who knows if Oscar would even be able to use the Golden Boy Moniker anymore had this happened :faint:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Now this is just sad :floyd1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Jerry Odom TKO!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Golovkin has like 16 straight KOs and Gaele has never been KO'ed, something's gotta give. Looking forward to that one.

Bredis Prescott lost tonight on... ESPN2's Friday Night Fights....he's really fallen off since the Khan knockout.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyson Fury has now pulled out!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Tyson Fury has now pulled out!


:maury


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Now this is just sad :floyd1


Roy Jones won by stoppage unk


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

My god what a clusterfuck Fury


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Geale doesn't stand a chance. GGG will kill him, he's more than a level above him.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Damien said:


> Tyson Fury has now pulled out!


:bean
:Jordan

He says his Uncle had taken ill.*
Tyson Fury pulls out of Alexander Ustinov fight after uncle Hughie is taken to hospital*

They'll announce when the rescheduled Chisora fight will take place next week.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn GGG is fucking beasting right now, dude was annihilated


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

GGG is unreal


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Golovkin wants Cotto! :mark: He deserves a big name. Probably one of the most gracious post game interviews in HBO history. Said 'thank you' around 30 times. 

"THIS IS MY PRESENT FOR EVERYBODY"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gennady Golovkin vs Cotto

:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

GG can take it and dish it!

Epic boxer :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn cotto needs to duck duck duck this monster :faint:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Golovkin is a beast! If GGG can't secure a shot for the Middleweight crown he should probably try his luck at Super Middleweight.

Golovkin vs. Frock or Chavez Jr :homer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GGG should be the most feared fighter right now.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Damien said:


> GG can take it and dish it!
> 
> Epic boxer :mark:


It's not even fair. You blast a guy with a right naturally dropping your left and then BAM.. lights out.. get this guy a big opponent. Only a handful of fighters lifetime can pull a move like that off.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

GGG is the man, an absolute beast. He has 27 fecking KO's in 30 fights! Duck this man like the plague if you like your chin.

If Cotto takes that fight it would be absolutely epic :trips5.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:moyes1 The Fact that he still KO'd him with a punch thrown after he got rocked by a right jab :romo3

Run Cotto Run :floyd2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Haha Cotto ain't going anywhere near Golovkin and I don't blame him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Even Carl Froch said he'd duck Golovkin :wall


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Cotto has never really ducked anyone though. He's faced a lot of good fighters in their prime. Golovkin is high risk low reward for Cotto at this point, in all honesty and Canello will more than likely be the bigger draw. Golovkin needs a good fight though, to truly prove himself worthy of next level. If Cotto ducks Golovkin just to fight some square then he should get it, but if he takes on a Canello, while Golovkin gets someone good enough to get him next level THEN Cotto better not duck.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who's gonna fight GGG though.....


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Golovkin vs Geale tanks in TV ratings, draws under 800K on HBO*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well it's not like the show had any other fights besides the main event to draw fans in.... :draper2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Jan. 24 working date for Carl Froch vs. JC Chavez Jr*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lenny2 Wonder why Golovkin's fight got such poor ratings.

:aries2 Why do we need to wait till Jan for Froch vs. Chavez Jr?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> :aries2 Why do we need to wait till Jan for Froch vs. Chavez Jr?


Any sooner and Chavez would be at least 300lbs at the weigh-in :booklel


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Any sooner and Chavez would be at least 300lbs at the weigh-in :booklel


Smoking too much weed and getting munchies 


GGG will get their eventually./


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*The WBC will allow Mayweather to defend his 147 and 154lb belts against Maidana*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am actually hyped for the second go around, I feel it might be closer this time


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Joel Anthony said:


> Cotto has never really ducked anyone though. He's faced a lot of good fighters in their prime. Golovkin is high risk low reward for Cotto at this point, in all honesty and Canello will more than likely be the bigger draw. Golovkin needs a good fight though, to truly prove himself worthy of next level. If Cotto ducks Golovkin just to fight some square then he should get it, but if he takes on a Canello, while Golovkin gets someone good enough to get him next level THEN Cotto better not duck.


I think that generation of Cotto and Marquez are for real. Mayweather and Pacman really are the wimps of that weight division.

They really want Golovkin to be a star, he always fights in NY right? He has just not been that exciting so far. What we have seen is the tremendous talent though.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> :lol


:lmao Briggs must have an S & M fetish. Didn't Vitali send him to the hospital? Wladimir might not be as tough as his brother but he packs more power in his fists.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's fighting for that mula


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

He may not have the most exciting style out there but you should cherish him while he's around. Bernard Hopkins is an active all time great!!

Hopkins vs. Kovalev will happen in November as long as Sergei wins tomorrow.
http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11297248/bernard-hopkins-line-fight-sergey-kovalev-175-pound-unification-bout


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn whoever made this is a boss


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh lawd. Pretty cool.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I have decided to begin watching this man's sport. It was either this or MMA and I chose this.

Where should I begin? I'm kind of lost. Recommended fights to download? I can steal em' off youtube or find a torrent sharing site.

I did a bit of googling and downloaded the Micky Ward/Arturo Gatti trilogy to begin with. Good? Other recommendations? Must see fights?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Looool

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...urant-American-fighter-steals-food-plate.html


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Guess what...they are at it again!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Briggs just acts like a fucking thug, interrupts their meal then gets all angry and tries to pick a fight in public.

Hope Wladimir Klitschko destroys him


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Keep it classy Briggs fpalm, ruining the man's meal, seriously. He's getting knocked out.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Well that was fast.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chaves ddt lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Zeppex said:


> Well that was fast.


Which fight was this?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:wall


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Guess what...they are at it again!


:lmao Briggs is such a clown.

Side note might throw a small amount on Pulev since Briggs won't let Wladimir have a peaceful camp.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Zen said:


> Which fight was this?


Kovalev vs Caparella.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> :lmao Briggs is such a clown.
> 
> Side note might throw a small amount on Pulev since Briggs won't let Wladimir have a peaceful camp.


Lol Pulev def wont be as calm as Wladimir


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Danny Garcia (28-0, 16 KO) takes on Rod Salka (19-3, 3 KO) in the main event on Showtime this Saturday night, with Lamont Peterson (32-2-1, 16 KO) facing Edgar Santana (29-4, 20 KO), and Daniel Jacobs (27-1, 24 KO) meets Jarrod Fletcher (18-1, 10 KO).


This weekend!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cotto has my respect and all but is Andy Lee really the best they could find for his Dec fight?

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/10035/could-cotto-face-andy-lee


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I think for now a fight like this is good, then the one after this will be the big one


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> I think for now a fight like this is good, then the one after this will be the big one


Why do we need to wait till Spring 2015 for the Canelo fight though? When are promoters going to learn that you've gotta strike while the iron is hot! Bob Arum should know this after all considering how he allowed Gamboa vs. JaunMa to gestate for too long.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well Cotto's December fight is going to be on cable not on PPV and there's no way they put Canelo on for free so sadly we must wait till Canelo's available next year


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Well Cotto's December fight is going to be on cable not on PPV and there's no way they put Canelo on for free so sadly we must wait till Canelo's available next year


Dan said in his article that it might be PPV because HBO can't afford to put Cotto on the regular channel.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> Cotto has my respect and all but is Andy Lee really the best they could find for his Dec fight?
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/10035/could-cotto-face-andy-lee


Tune up fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Salka: "I'm coming to win"*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Salka: "I'm coming to win"*














House Blackbeard said:


> Dan said in his article that it might be PPV because HBO can't afford to put Cotto on the regular channel.


Thank god I really do not want to see Cotto break Andy Lee down :cool2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Salka: "I'm coming to win"*


I Bolieve in Salka! :bo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Thank god I really do not want to see Cotto break Andy Lee down :cool2


Come on guys. Whats more stupid saying that or saying "yea I have no chance I'm def going to lose the fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Froch: World champion may retire if Vegas dream fades*



> "If I can't fight in Vegas, I need a serious think about whether I want to finish by fighting DeGale, and beating him," Froch told BBC Radio Nottingham.
> 
> "I don't know if I can get motivated to fight him. He's not good enough. If Vegas can't happen I'll seriously consider retiring.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Carl Froch: World champion may retire if Vegas dream fades*


INB4 Froch is ducking DeGale :maisie


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> INB4 Froch is ducking DeGale :maisie


He doesn't need to really :

Froch would own DeGale but I can understand why he wants that Vegas payday


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Report: Sam Soliman, Martin Murray possible for Golovkin in November*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> He doesn't need to really :
> 
> Froch would own DeGale but I can understand why he wants that Vegas payday


I don't want DeGale making money off of Froch. But you just know some idiots out there will claim that Carl is ducking him :lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Report: Sam Soliman, Martin Murray possible for Golovkin in November*


Who wouldn't want to see Ward / GGG :trips5 it would be outrageously great but with Ward coming off such an extended period of inactively he'd probably need at least 1 maybe 2 fights before he goes anywhere near Golovkin.

Maybe Murray for a keep busy fight for GGG. I've actually seen GGG as a special guest at some of the Monte Carlo shows Murray's recently been fighting at. Wouldn't be surprised if the promoters there try and get that fight to Monte Carlo.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ward GGG would be epic, next year could have a ton of huge match ups :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sam Soliman is giving Jermain Taylor a title shot!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well i didn't watch but from what I heard terrible fights and a huge mismatch in the main event.

Danny Garcia also said he wants to fight the best after the fight then What the Fuck was this fight about that just made me hate him so much :cussin:


*:EDIT:* 






fpalm fpalm

What an embarrassment for boxing fans everywhere


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Embarrassing all round.

Brutal knockout too which should have been prevented by either the ref or the corner. Horrible.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Just keeps getting worse for him, how the fuck does beating Matthyssee excuse this farce of a matchup? :booklel


Danny Garcia be like "I just beat Rod Salka The 77th ranked opponent from the Lightweight Division" :EDWIN5


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:deandre


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-28730751

cant say i saw that coming...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

That KO was brutal!

The fight lasted longer than I expected, I liked how he taunted Garcia then gets KTFO


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well done Garcia how about you fight a half decent fighter next


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Poor Salka got KTFO. Now lets see Garcia vs. Peterson next!

I like Brook but I just have a feeling Porter is going to be too much for him. Wasn't Kell wobbled by that Ukrainian guy?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Amir Khan should fight Devon, he's the mirror image of him, 

Just like Floyd fought Zab and won


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Poor Salka got KTFO. Now lets see Garcia vs. Peterson next!
> 
> I like Brook but I just have a feeling Porter is going to be too much for him. Wasn't Kell wobbled by that Ukrainian guy?


Brook won't win because this is a serious step up


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan looks for a December opponent, names Alexander and Guerrero as possibilities*



> "Those fights (with Mayweather and Pacquiao) can definitely happen in the future but I need a 'tickover fight' in December," Khan told the BBC.
> 
> "I would like it to be in England and I am trying to get it over here. If not it could be America, or even Dubai."
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am not an expert on religion by any means but wouldn't Allah have allowed Khan to skip Ramadan this instance for a Mayweather fight?

I think Khan could possibly out point Alexander if he avoids being clipped. Guerrero on the other hand will have his way with Amir.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> *Amir Khan looks for a December opponent, names Alexander and Guerrero as possibilities*


Alexander please!!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sam Soliman vs. Jermain Taylor might be broadcast on ESPN2 in Oct.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11350285/jermain-taylor-fight-sam-soliman-160-pound-title

*Mayweather vs. Maidana II Undercard*

Leo Santa Cruz vs Manuel Roman
Miguel Vazquez vs Mickey Bey
Alfredo Angulo vs James De La Rosa
John Molina Jr vs Humberto Soto 

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/352151-floyd-mayweather-jr-announces-mayhem-ppv-undercard-on-twitter

Floyd trying to build up that Latino fanbase :bosh


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Sam Soliman vs. Jermain Taylor might be broadcast on ESPN2 in Oct.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11350285/jermain-taylor-fight-sam-soliman-160-pound-title


I think this could be a good fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> I think this could be a good fight


Have you seen JT compete since he returned? Last time I saw him was when Abe knocked him out of the Super Six.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Have you seen JT compete since he returned? Last time I saw him was when Abe knocked him out of the Super Six.


He's had a couple of good fights, not great opponents though. This will be a big step up because he needs to refind what helped him defeat B-Hop


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> Sam Soliman vs. Jermain Taylor might be broadcast on ESPN2 in Oct.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11350285/jermain-taylor-fight-sam-soliman-160-pound-title
> 
> ...


Floyd, this time in UD


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Gennady Golovkin rumored to be facing Marco Antonio Rubio next on HBO*



> Gennady Golovkin's next fight will come in October or November, and today there are rumblings that the opponent has been found. With IBF titleholder Sam Soliman fighting Jermain Taylor, WBC/RING titleholder Miguel Cotto apparently not interested, and WBO titlist Peter Quillin with Al Haymon, the fight with Golovkin had to go to someone.
> 
> That someone may be Marco Antonio Rubio, the veteran middleweight fringe contender and WBC favorite. Rubio (59-6-1, 51 KO) said on Twitter that since Cotto doesn't want to face him (Rubio, who stepped aside as WBC mandatory to allow Cotto-Martinez to happen), he and his team had reached a deal to face Golovkin on October 18.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Geniinely hope Porter wrecks this fucker tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Saw that video when he was boxing blindfoled? Shiiiiet


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Wilder makes it 32-0 (32kos)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kell Brook just made me a fan! he gave a gutsy performance tonight and fully deserved that victory IMO. Throughout the fight Kell was landing the more precise clean shots.

Oh and can Sky please get rid of Jim Watt already. His constant negative droning is really getting on my nerves.

Fingers crossed for Brook vs. Khan in December kada


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> Wilder makes it 32-0 (32kos)


Doesn't mean shti until he faces a decent fighter


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Kell doing Sheffield and the Blades proud .

Really good fight from him, thought Porter might have had the edge (especially with it being in America) but he ended up hitting a wall after going like a windmill for 6 rounds which allowed Brook to get on top. Great stuff.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought Kell impressed!

Brook vs Khan plz :mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Brook/Khan right now is a huge 50/50.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Queen Khan :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That fight needs to happen now, Khan has no excuses.

Also it would be nice to see Brook make some bank instead of facing Keith Thurman :moyes4


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I think if Brook beats Khan he could call out Mayweather, could be an interesting fight


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Rob Staton @robstaton · 5h
Eddie Hearn tells me Kell Brook vs Amir Khan is likely a Spring/Summer event. Bramall Lane, Old Trafford and Wembley possible venues.

:mark::mark::mark:

If they get Brook/Khan at Bramall Lane then I might just go a bit mad.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> Rob Staton @robstaton · 5h
> Eddie Hearn tells me Kell Brook vs Amir Khan is likely a Spring/Summer event. Bramall Lane, Old Trafford and Wembley possible venues.
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:
> ...


WTF make the fight now not next year!!! :cuss:

Khan has only one opponent in mind for Spring and that's Mayweather. Boxing really irritates me at times


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> WTF make the fight now not next year!!! :cuss:
> 
> Khan has only one opponent in mind for Spring and that's Mayweather. Boxing really irritates me at times


Yeah he'll probably face Alexander now and then winner will face Brook at that date


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Yeah he'll probably face Alexander now and then winner will face Brook at that date


IF Khan beats Alexander in December he'll be facing Mayweather in May.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> IF Khan beats Alexander in December he'll be facing Mayweather in May.


I dunno there's ALOT of money in a domestic fight look at Groves/Froch it made the biggest BO I think in British Boxing history, so yeah Mayweather could be there but I think now Brook has laid down gauntlet and Khan kinda accepted that has to happen.

The thing is Khan needs a tune up fight and its going to be The Ghost or Devon


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Eddie Hearn: Kell Brook could face Mayweather in 2015, Khan talks should start soon*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Eddie Hearn: Kell Brook could face Mayweather in 2015, Khan talks should start soon*





> "For me it is an outdoor event for spring or summer 2015,"


Seriously has nobody heard of striking while the iron is hot?

Brook vs. Khan should be in December and the winner would face Mayweather in May.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Finally managed to watch the Brook fight, great performance from both men, Porters face was busted pretty bad. Well done Brook hope you whoop khans roodypoo candyasss.

I love how Jim Watts scorecard had Carl beat but he ended up winning I honestly think Jim has to retire.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Seriously has nobody heard of striking while the iron is hot?
> 
> Brook vs. Khan should be in December and the winner would face Mayweather in May.


Yeah it's stupid


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Completely forgot about this. It seems Jay-Z wants to get involved with boxing. His company just outbid Golden Boy and Top Rank for the Quillen vs. Korobov fight :jay2 

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11374184/roc-nation-sports-wins-kid-chocolate-quillin-matt-korobov-purse-bid


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Jay Z can do no wrong


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Fuck Jay-Z


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Ricky Burns moves up to light-welterweight division*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Ricky Burns moves up to light-welterweight division*


Burns vs. Matthysse coming soon :


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Burns vs. Matthysse coming soon :


He'd get battered again lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Burns vs. Matthysse coming soon :


:moyes1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Burns or? Matthysse lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*The WBC orders Danny Garcia-Viktor Postol*



> The WBC just made Viktor Postol (26-0, 11 KOs) a mandatory challenger for Danny's 140lb green strap. WBC President, Mauricio Sulaiman stated that Postol's knockout of Selcuk Aydin this past May was the final elimination bout for the right to get a shot the reigning champ


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *The WBC orders Danny Garcia-Viktor Postol*


All I can think of is...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> *The WBC orders Danny Garcia-Viktor Postol*


Should be a good match


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Kell Brook to fight at home in December, maybe Khan in 2015*



> "I think this [Brook-Khan] fight can be made, but people have to put arrogance and ego to one side. Before, when we offered Khan 3 million pounds to fight, he didn't fancy it. Kell had a reasonable name and no title. He has a huge name and a world title now. That changes the negotiating position a lot, but this is such a big fight, everyone can do well out of it. So long as Khan doesn't demand an unrealistic split, we should make it happen."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

^^^^^ I guess I'll just have to be patient and hope Brook vs. Khan happens sometime next year.










Golovkin vs. Rubio set for Oct 18th.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11379862/middleweight-titlist-gennady-golovkin-face-marco-antonio-rubio-oct-18


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Kell Brook to fight at home in December, maybe Khan in 2015*





> Hearn said that besides Khan, other names he has in mind as possible opponents for Brook on Dec. 6 include former titlist Andre Berto (if he wins on Sept. 6), Juan Manuel Marquez, Brandon Rios and Josesito Lopez.
> 
> “[They] are all names being thrown in the pot, but it is very early days,” he said. “We will talk over the options and go from there. Kell has a great future and I am so happy for him.”


If Brook faces either of those guys in December that would be cool. I'd figure Marquez would be the only one not willing to travel to the UK.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I think they would be great tests for Brook and then get ready for Khan and then the winner of that faces the Money!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> I think they would be great tests for Brook and then get ready for Khan and then the winner of that faces the Money!


Brook vs. Rios would be slobberknocker :jr

I reckon Brook could possibly stop Berto and outpoint Lopez.

Marquez would be tough, even at his age he's still forgotten more than Kell will ever know about boxing. They should avoid that fight unless it brings a big payday for him.

Notice how Keith Thurman's name is no where to be seen? I don't blame them :krillin


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Sulaiman: Golovkin-Rubio Winner in Line For Cotto*



> World Boxing Council President Mauricio Sulaiman has confirmed that Marco Antonio Rubio's WBC interim-middleweight title will be at stake when he faces on WBA/IBO champion Gennady Golovkin (30-0, 27KOs) on October 18th at the StubHub Center in Carson, California.
> 
> Rubio (59-6-1, 51KOs) is the mandatory challenger to full champion Miguel Cotto (39-4, 32KOs), who captured the belt in June with ten round TKO win over Sergio Martinez. Sulaiman says the winner of Golovkin-Rubio would become the mandatory for Cotto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GGG is coming for that title


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Sulaiman: Golovkin-Rubio Winner in Line For Cotto*


Damn I'm a Cotto fan but if he is facing GGG next year :krillin


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn I'm a Cotto fan but if he is facing GGG next year :krillin


Cotto would need a destructo disk to defeat GGG.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Cotto would need a destructo disk to defeat GGG.


Nah, more like a Solar Flare to blind him first followed by a destructo disk :lol










GGG vs Cotto would be epic, it really would :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Nah, more like a Solar Flare to blind him first followed by a destructo disk :lol


:lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn I'm a Cotto fan but if he is facing GGG next year :krillin


Would be the ultimate test for both fighters


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Zen said:


> Would be the ultimate test for both fighters


Yes it would and as much as I want to see it I don't at the same time :lol


But if Cotto fights GGG then who is Canelo fighting next year? :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Yes it would and as much as I want to see it I don't at the same time :lol
> 
> 
> But if Cotto fights GGG then who is Canelo fighting next year? :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hopkins vs. Kovalev done for Nov 8th, Atlantic City on HBO.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11395476/bernard-hopkins-sergey-kovalev-bout-set-nov-8-atlantic-city


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I have decided to begin watching this man's sport. It was either this or MMA and I chose this.
> 
> Where should I begin? I'm kind of lost. Recommended fights to download? I can steal em' off youtube or find a torrent sharing site.
> 
> I did a bit of googling and downloaded the Micky Ward/Arturo Gatti trilogy to begin with. Good? Other recommendations? Must see fights?


Any replies?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

GGG better knock this bum out.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Any replies?


The Gatti vs. Ward Trilogy is perfect point to jump in. I'd also recommend the Israel Vazquez vs. Rafael Marquez fights, those were wars. You can't go wrong with the Marco Antonio Barrera vs. Erik Morales saga either. Juan Manuel Marquez has had a lot of fun fights over the years, there's his famous rivalry with Manny Pacquiao of course, his fight with Michael Katsidis and the first bout with Juan Diaz. There's so many I could mention but hopefully the others will chime in.

Reading Ring Magazine is a good way to catch up on the rich history of boxing.

If you don't mind watching older fights try some of Marvin Hagler, Thomas Hearns, Roberto Duran and Sugar Ray Leonard's fights from the 80's. For 70's I'd say Joe Frazier vs. Muhammad Ali III(Aka thriller in Manilla) both guys were past their prime but it's an incredible, gruelling fight.

Hope this helps


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Hopkins vs. Kovalev done for Nov 8th, Atlantic City on HBO.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11395476/bernard-hopkins-sergey-kovalev-bout-set-nov-8-atlantic-city


I am looking forward to this


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man 50's videos are hilarious


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Kell Brook: I'm finally recognized as an elite fighter*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> *Kell Brook: I'm finally recognized as an elite fighter*


Let's see if he can stay with that status


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Brook vs Khan is a real pick'em fight.

I also think the mocking of Floyd's dyslexia issues, a real damn low-blow. Shows how ignorant and cruel people can be.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Klitschko vs. Pulev is off due to Wladimir injuring his bicep.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11405849/wladimir-klitschko-torn-biceps-postpones-fight

If I was Wladimir I'd get :hayden2 to rub it better kada


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So many injuries before fights fucks sakes.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Chavez Jr passes on mandatory title shot*



> Junior's team notified the WBC yesterday that their fighter isn't interested in fighting Anthony Dirrell for their 168 pound belt. As the mandatory challenger, it was Chavez Jr's right to get a crack at the belt Dirrell just lifted from Sakio Bika.
> 
> But, he's passed on the opportunity and likely won't fight again this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

WTF, is this all because Chavez wants to leave Top Rank?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jermain Taylor has been arrested for shooting his cousin. No word yet as to whether this will have an effect on the upcoming fight with Sam Soliman.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11416764/cops-say-jermain-taylor-custody-shooting-cousin


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> WTF, is this all because Chavez wants to leave Top Rank?


Fucking trying to act like a prima donna


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Jermain Taylor has been arrested for shooting his cousin. No word yet as to whether this will have an effect on the upcoming fight with Sam Soliman.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11416764/cops-say-jermain-taylor-custody-shooting-cousin


He's done, there's no way he will get a title shot no or even a fight!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn you just know it's a slow ass news day in Boxing when Chavez Jr. passing on fighting bums is getting headlines :no:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn you just know it's a slow ass news day in Boxing when Chavez Jr. passing on fighting bums is getting headlines :no:


How dare you call Anthony Dirrell a bum. Now if it was Andre I might agree


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> He's done, there's no way he will get a title shot no or even a fight!


His ass is going to jail


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Klitschko vs. Pulev is off due to Wladimir injuring his bicep.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11405849/wladimir-klitschko-torn-biceps-postpones-fight
> 
> If I was Wladimir I'd get :hayden2 rub it better kada


Rescheduled for Nov 15th.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11417300/wladimir-klitschko-fight-vs-kubrat-pulev-rescheduled-nov-15


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Golovkin-Rubio kick off press conference*



> WBA/IBO middleweight champion Gennady “GGG” Golovkin (30-0, 27 KO’s) and WBC interim middleweight champion Marco Antonio “Veneno” Rubio (59-6-1, 51 KOs) met Wednesday afternoon at the El Paseo Inn at the historic Olvera Street Plaza in downtown Los Angeles, officially announcing their October 18 showdown. The two will square off at the Stub Hub Center in Carson, California headlining the HBO World Championship Boxing telecast.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuck GGG moves fast when he makes fights doesn't he


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Golovkin is a throwback. Wish we had more fighters like him around.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nonito Donaire vs. Nicholas Walters will open for Golovkin vs. Rubio on Oct 18th.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11421861/nonito-donaire-nicholas-walters-meet-unify-featherweight-belts


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Carl Froch/Eddie Hearn tweets suggesting Froch will box on.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

We could be getting one step closer to Canelo vs. Cotto IF Saul moves back to HBO. A fight with James Kirkland is being rumoured for Nov or Dec.

http://espn.go.com/blog/Dan-Rafael/post/_/id/10273/canelo-headed-back-to-hbo


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Nonito Donaire vs. Nicholas Walters will open for Golovkin vs. Rubio on Oct 18th.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11421861/nonito-donaire-nicholas-walters-meet-unify-featherweight-belts


OH FUCK YEAH. Haven't really seen mah boy NONITO since the Rigondeux fight. Looks like a solid card.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> We could be getting one step closer to Canelo vs. Cotto IF Saul moves back to HBO. A fight with James Kirkland is being rumoured for Nov or Dec.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/Dan-Rafael/post/_/id/10273/canelo-headed-back-to-hbo


YES :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> “You could have* Danny Garcia versus Manny Pacquiao*. What a fight that would be. That’s what I want to talk to Bob about. Danny Garcia versus Manny Pacquiao? Come on,” said De La Hoya.
> 
> Arum concurred.
> 
> “I think that we can talk about Pacquiao and Garcia. That’s a fight that might make a lot of sense,” said Arum, who has spoken to Pacquiao and his advisor, Michael Koncz, about Garcia.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/354247-de-la-hoya-arum-seek-to-end-cold-war-pacquiao-garcia-on-table

:sodone :krillin :sodone :krillin


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck Bob Arum Fuck De Lay Hoya


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Froch: Fight with James DeGale would be 'huge' for UK audience*



> "Any contest between me and him would be huge, for the British audience in particular. It would be a domestic fight between a legend of the sport and an Olympic champion. He wants to be the first British gold medallist to go on and win a world title and a fight between us would create plenty of interest."


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Poor Danny, Pacquiao even past his prime right now will lay his ass out if this fight is made :maury


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Carl Froch: Fight with James DeGale would be 'huge' for UK audience*


 :bosh Who are you trying to kid Carl. Nobody is clamouring for this fight.



Dragonballfan said:


> Poor Danny, Pacquiao even past his prime right now will lay his ass out if this fight is made :maury


I don't know man, Garcia has nasty power and has shown he's tougher than he looks in previous fights. I think it would be a fun competitive fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> :bosh Who are you trying to kid Carl. Nobody is clamouring for this fight.


It's because his fight with Chavez Jr won't happen now and there goes his Vegas payday


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> It's because his fight with Chavez Jr won't happen now and there goes his Vegas payday


I know :cry damn you Chavez!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mayweather fighting again soon already, not use to him fighting so frequently lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Kell Brook stabbed on holiday! :/


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Kell Brook stabbed on holiday! :/


Wha... Holy fuck how did that happen???

N it appears Miguel Cotto is taking an extended vacation. He's not going to fight in December as he wants Roach to train him the whole time and not share him with another fighter. So maybe a February or March fight??? :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> N it appears Miguel Cotto is taking an extended vacation. He's not going to fight in December as he wants Roach to train him the whole time and not share him with another fighter. So maybe a February or March fight??? :hmm:


Makes sense. Cotto's at the stage in his career where he can do what he wants. He's got nothing left to prove, I've got no issues with him waiting for Roach and enjoying Christmas.

Plus it might mean his next fight could be Canelo :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Cotto vs GGG has to happen


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stabbed in the leg apparently


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Manny Pacquiao: Floyd Mayweather is still ducking me*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*"Kid Chocolate" Peter Quillin vacated his middleweight world title and kissed a career-high $1.4 million purse goodbye on Thursday.*

WAT


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *"Kid Chocolate" Peter Quillin vacated his middleweight world title and kissed a career-high $1.4 million purse goodbye on Thursday.*
> 
> WAT


Wat da fuck who is he ducking? fpalm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Broner what the fuck are you doing, trying to put your hands on the throat of another man? Honestly I hope Taylor whips his ass worse than Maidana did.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Broner what the fuck are you doing, trying to put your hands on the throat of another man? Honestly I hope Taylor whips his ass worse than Maidana did.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Cotto vs GGG has to happen


Do you have a death wish for Cotto ? 



Damien said:


> *Manny Pacquiao: Floyd Mayweather is still ducking me*


 :eyeroll 



Damien said:


> *"Kid Chocolate" Peter Quillin vacated his middleweight world title and kissed a career-high $1.4 million purse goodbye on Thursday.*


:fuckthis This just reeks of Al Haymon fuckery. Quillen is one of his fighters right?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


>


Lol at the girl in the background


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Lucas Matthysse targets Danny Garcia rematch after Saturday fight*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Lucas Matthysse targets Danny Garcia rematch after Saturday fight*


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is Roman Gonzalez the most underrated boxer out there? He's achieved a 40-0 (34) record by fighting the best around him.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/354805-roman-gonzalez-stops-akira-yaegashi-in-nine-wins-ring-flyweight-title


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Is Roman Gonzalez the most underrated boxer out there? He's achieved a 40-0 (34) record by fighting the best around him.
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/354805-roman-gonzalez-stops-akira-yaegashi-in-nine-wins-ring-flyweight-title


I saw that earlier, he does to be not rated by any networks or anyone


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tonight!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Frampton vs. Martinez II is on tonight as well right?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Frampton vs. Martinez II is on tonight as well right?


Yeah should be a fun affair, maybe a new World Champ!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Yeah should be a fun affair, maybe a new World Champ!


:mark: :mark: :mark: And then next year unify with Quigg :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Frampton did it!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner looks out of his depth here!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner fought hard for that win


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

And now it's time to feed Broner to Matthysse!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fucking pumped


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> Fucking pumped


For?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Billy Joe Saunders just got lucky thanks to Quillen.



> Negotiations are underway for a potential bout on Nov. 22 between unbeaten southpaws Matt Korobov and Billy Joe Saunders for the WBO’s middleweight belt that was vacated last week by Peter Quillin, according to Top Rank Promotions CEO Bob Arum.
> 
> “We’re talking with Frank Warren about doing the fight over in England on the Fury-Chisora card,” said Arum. “That would be against the Irish guy who is number two, Billy Saunders. We’re negotiating that with Frank, who is Saunders’ promoter.”


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/355045-bob-arum-matt-korobov-billy-joe-saunders-in-talks


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> For?


Mayweather!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah it's fight week people!

Going to be crazy!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> Mayweather!


:floyd3



Damien said:


>


:red


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Terence Crawford vs. Raymundo Beltran set for Nov 29th on HBO

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11489204/terence-crawford-defend-title-home-vs-raymundo-beltran


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


>


Looks like a fucking homeless guy


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Loeffler: "If Gennady beats Rubio, he will fight the winner of Cotto vs. Canelo"*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Loeffler: "If Gennady beats Rubio, he will fight the winner of Cotto vs. Canelo"*


:yes

Golovkin vs. Canelo :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Floyd claiming he'll retire once his Showtime deal expires.



> "I only got two more fights left (after Saturday) and after the next two fights I just want to build the Mayweather Promotions brand,"
> 
> "Absolutely," Mayweather said of his plans to adhere to that schedule next year. "My next fight is in May and my last fight is in September, so a year from now will be my last fight.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11497634/floyd-mayweather-jr-planning-retirement-2015

I suspected this, he's approaching 40 now with little left to achieve in his career. Still it brings back memories of Floyd's first retirement :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I would think maybe his last fight will be the Manny match up, Khan I don't think will ever get him now


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Depending on who Khan faces in December I still think he'll be Floyd's May opponent. I won't hold my breath for Pacquiao, I'd love to see it happen but there's just too many variables in the way.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> :yes
> 
> Golovkin vs. Canelo :mark::mark::mark:


You assume that Canelo will actually beat Cotto. I wouldn't count him out yet


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Depending on who Khan faces in December I still think he'll be Floyd's May opponent. I won't hold my breath for Pacquiao, I'd love to see it happen but there's just too many variables in the way.


I still think Khan will fight Devon and then fight Kell


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> I would think maybe his last fight will be the Manny match up, Khan I don't think will ever get him now


He still has two fights left after this no?

Khan and Manny for his last two


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> You assume that Canelo will actually beat Cotto. I wouldn't count him out yet


This is true, Cotto has surprised me before.



Damien said:


> I still think Khan will fight Devon and then fight Kell


That's possible. If a Mayweather and a Brook fight were both on the table I still think Khan would choose Floyd.



Damien said:


>


:cool2 that's one snazzy jacket.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Just two days away people :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

fpalm boxing politics

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11505761/demetrius-andrade-matt-korobov-fight-vacant-wbo-middleweight-title


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I know the show starts at 1:30 am in the UK but does anyone have an official time for the Mayweather fight, will it be at 3 am or after 3?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

kendoo said:


> I know the show starts at 1:30 am in the UK but does anyone have an official time for the Mayweather fight, will it be at 3 am or after 3?


Probably more 4am


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Damien said:


> Probably more 4am


Damn I'm never making that time, probably just watch it in the morning. Cheers mate.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Floyd Mayweather came in at 146½, with Marcos René Maidana at 146 pounds.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Double world champion Amir Khan could be denied the chance to travel to watch Floyd Mayweather in action this weekend, all because he apparently has a 'suspicious name'.
> 
> That, and the British boxing star has made frequent visits to his family's homeland Pakistan, further putting his trip to Las Vegas for a big fight in doubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


>


fpalm as if Khan's going to suddenly transform into a terrorist.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I know were less than a hour from the show starting up, who's psyched?!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> This is true, Cotto has surprised me before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inspiration from Westbrook lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Angulo vs De La Rosa to start off the show can't wait to see how El Perro comes back after losing to Canelo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FIGHT NIGHT 

MONEY TEAM


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So how are you guys watching the fight? I was hoping to see it tonight :/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stream bruh


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn De La Rosa dropped Angulo woof.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Eh these undercard fights do not interest me in the least.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Virgil Hunter telling Angulo if you don't KO De La Rosa your career is over at 32 geez.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tonight is the niiight! I am thinking there's a shock on the cards!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Eh these undercard fights do not interest me in the least.


Neither, just gonna wait till main event


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

De La Rosa just found out in Round 9 and Round 10 never.......ever coast. Dude was tired he obviously didn't train hard enough, Angulo lost the fight, it was a little closer in the score cards but Rosa is a bum and isn't going to be anybody with that garbage. Putting his hands up in the air, while Angulo is going for it all with his punches sighs.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow Angulo lost?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah he did, he didn't get into the fight till maybe Round 7 or 8. Bey vs Valzquez, isn't Bey with the Money team?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well that fight was disappointing. Maidana didn't do nearly enough either


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Floyd was totally prepared this time round.

Amir Khan has to be his next fight


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Floyd will destroy Khan.

I'd like to see Floyd fight Garcia, that would be fantastic.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I think in the beginning Floyd was a little shocked Maidana wasn't coming with all his might throwing punches like in their first fight. Sad thing is, Maidana didn't maul Floyd enough and get him in the corner or just that feinting that worked from time to time enough. I was bored about the fight by Round 7, it was in the bag for Floyd. So with that, Floyd wins and who the next in line. I said on twitter, unless Floyd is fighting Cotto or Pacman I don't wanna hear him honestly. Therman could be a interesting fellow for Floyd because of the KO power he has, and Khan has some great speed, but not at Floyd's level even at his age now. Neither one will make people go nuts to see their fight, they are pretty much nobodies to the general audience so I wouldn't be shocked if neither gets a shot. Didn't Khan barely get passed Maidana in 2010 which to mean Maidana is a better boxer now, so why face him again and see if Floyd opens his eyes and want to fight you. As for Therman he's faced nobody, so the ball is in Mayweathers court. It shall be a interesting round of boxing to come towards next May for Floyd's next opponent.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The other thing i hated about the fight was toward the end when Maidana kept trying to get inside either Floyd would hold or the ref would break them up way too fucking soon fpalm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes that happened throughout the whole fight it was really frustrating I bet for Maidana. He's battling Floyd now he can to battle the Ref all night, but still he might of loss. Still though, he might of had a better shot.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I say give Khan to Floyd, he will get found out that hes not at Floyds level


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

And... Chino's Mouthpiece according to Floyd and his fans


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Khan or Garcia would be okay for Floyd...fans want Manny but eh, wont happen...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That training Mayweather did when he was going to wrestle Big Show at WM years ago worked in his favor it seems lol.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Floyd is taking the easy opponents now till he gets to 49-0


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I wonder if Floyd might extend his deal just so he can beat Marciano's record.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:sodone :sodone

This fool needs to STFU already


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> :sodone :sodone
> 
> This fool needs to STFU already


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> :sodone :sodone
> 
> This fool needs to STFU already


:maury


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> Floyd is taking the easy opponents now till he gets to 49-0


SO neither Khan or Manny then


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

British and European middleweight champion Billy Joe Saunders will fight Chris Eubank Jr on 29 November at London's ExCel Arena.



> Saunders, 25, faces Eubank Jr, 24, on the undercard of Tyson Fury's fight against Dereck Chisora.
> 
> Frank Warren, Saunders' promoter, told BBC London 94.9 he is expecting a memorable contest.
> 
> "They're both undefeated and there's a bit of bad blood between them so it will be a cracking fight," he said.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I feel sorry for Saunders, he should of been having a title shot on that card. Still that's an interesting fight.

Rosado vs. Kirkland added to the Hopkins vs. Kovalev card :mark:
http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/356211-gabriel-rosado-james-kirkland-on-bernard-hopkins-sergey-kovalev-card


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Brandon Rios and Mike Alvarado are 1-1 in their two hellacious fight of the year contenders. A rubber match to settle the score is a must, and Top Rank promoter Bob Arum told ESPN.com that he hopes to make the fight for early 2015.
> 
> “We’re talking about it, maybe in January, on HBO,” Arum said.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/10413/rios-alvarado-iii-possible

:JLC3


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> I feel sorry for Saunders, he should of been having a title shot on that card. Still that's an interesting fight.
> 
> Rosado vs. Kirkland added to the Hopkins vs. Kovalev card :mark:
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/356211-gabriel-rosado-james-kirkland-on-bernard-hopkins-sergey-kovalev-card


Saunders is destined for big things


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.whatmayweatherearns.com/


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lucian Bute is now training with Freddie Roach.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/356311-freddie-roach-says-lucian-bute-has-a-lot-of-tools


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Martinez had his medical evaluation on Tuesday by a New York orthopedist, which will determine whether or not he continues his boxing career.*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Christopher Rebrasse vs George Groves tonight!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Edis Tatli vs Richar Abrilin for the WBA-title @Helsinki about to start! :mark:

I bet 100euros that title comes to Finland


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on Grooves!!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Good win for Groves!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

How did Groves look?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> How did Groves look?


Solid and the first thing he did after he won...called out Froch fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol let it go George


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Solid and the first thing he did after he won...called out Froch fpalm


Well to be fair they're unofficially 1-1 

Groves just wants some more of that Sky Box Office money :vince$


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

In a way it must be quite sad for Groves. He had the huge Wembley fight with Froch and nothing in his career will probably come close to matching that experience. In fact, it's probably the same for both men, but with Groves having so much more of his career ahead of him, you can't really blame him for chasing the big moments again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

M-Diggedy said:


> In a way it must be quite sad for Groves. He had the huge Wembley fight with Froch and nothing in his career will probably come close to matching that experience. In fact, it's probably the same for both men, but with Groves having so much more of his career ahead of him, you can't really blame him for chasing the big moments again.


He'll get his chance eventually


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Canelo Alvarez returning to HBO to face Joshua Clottey in December*



> Alvarez (44-1-1, 31 KO) has two wins this year, decimating Alfredo Angulo in March and then squeaking past Erislandy Lara via split decision in July. The 24-year-old Mexican superstar doesn't have a world title to defend against Clottey (38-4, 22 KO), but he's an A-side with or without one, and one of the sport's biggest draws.
> 
> The fight looks like it will take place at the Alamodome in San Antonio, where Alvarez sold about 40,000 tickets for a 2013 win over Austin Trout.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Canelo Alvarez returning to HBO to face Joshua Clottey in December*


fpalm 12 rounds of Alvarez hitting a turtle shell.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Adonis Stevenson vs. Jean Pascal in the works for April.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/356971-adonis-stevenson-jean-pascal-could-be-made-for-next-april

Also...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


>


Looks like an awful remake of the odd couple


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Hopkins vs Kovalev report: James Kirkland out of Gabriel Rosado fight*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ugh what the fuck I was looking forward to that fight too


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Remember when Kirkland and Angulo were the hottest prospects in the Jr Middleweight division, how times change.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> Adonis Stevenson vs. Jean Pascal in the works for April.
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/356971-adonis-stevenson-jean-pascal-could-be-made-for-next-april
> 
> Also...


Lol they're best mates now?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cleverly vs. Bellew part deux Nov 22nd or 29th :mark:

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11586187/nathan-cleverly-tony-bellew-eagerly-sign-sequel

Stieglitz vs. Sturm Nov 8th (Sturm's Super Middleweight debut)

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11582862/robert-stieglitz-felix-sturm-meet-nov-8-porsche-arena-germany

Gives me an excuse to post this..


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I see Bellew winning this time around but it should be good!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

fpalm :nowords 

This shit is getting real old now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol that was actually pretty funny


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*WBO: Chris Avalos passes on shot at Guillermo Rigondeaux*



> Rigondeaux's team at Caribe Promotions won a purse bid on September 19, which would have paid Rigondeaux about $238,000 and Avalos a little more than $79,000 for a fight. Avalos (24-2, 18 KO) won an IBF eliminator on May 31, beating Yasutaka Ishimoto in Macau, and he may be instead targeting a fight with Carl Frampton.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mayweather makes that much per round lol.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Future Boxing Hall of Famer Roy Jones Jr. (59-8, 42 KOs) scored a first round KO, over Hany Atiyo (14-3, 10 KOs) on Friday night at the Basket Hall in Krasnodar, Russia. Jones successfully defended his WBU world cruiserweight title (German version). Jones came out relaxed and confident, business as usual. Just as Atiyo was covering up, Jones threw a heavy punch to his solar plexus, Atiyo went down in excruciating pain, while on the canvas he couldn’t make the count. Time 1:16.


Why?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Is he really not living off the wealth his rap career brought him and having to fight in these types of cards?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Why?


The Russian's must be paying him well. He's been fighting there frequently.



Joel Anthony said:


> Is he really not living off the wealth his rap career brought him and having to fight in these types of cards?







:banderas


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Jim watt has to retire. This guy has killed the last 2 years of fights on sky sports With his bullshit commentary and scores.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Those score cards in the Smith fight were rigged as shit, there's no way there was a round total like that 

Yes Arthur won no denying that but maybe he won by 3/4 clear rounds


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Damien said:


> Those score cards in the Smith fight were rigged as shit, there's no way there was a round total like that
> 
> Yes Arthur won no denying that but maybe he won by 3/4 clear rounds


Yeah apparently one score was like 119/109 to Abraham, these judges need fired Noway was it like that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> Why?


Jones is a poor man's Bernard


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Artur Beterbiev smashes Tavoris Cloud in two rounds*



> Beterbiev (6-0, 6 KO) is a decorated amateur who last competed at the 2012 Olympic games as a heavyweight, losing to eventual gold medalist Oleksandr Usyk. As a pro, he's fought around 180-185 pound on the scales, and waxed overmatched foes. But even if one considers that Cloud (24-3, 19 KO) was long ago "exposed" as a more run of the mill fighter than once was hyped, this was an extremely impressive statement, as a pro novice totally overwhelmed a sturdy veteran. Unless something escapes me at the moment, Cloud had never been down before this, even last year against Adonis Stevenson, when he was creamed for seven rounds before the plug was pulled on that fight.
> 
> For Cloud, 32, this is obviously a major setback, but it may not be quite as bad as it looks. Sure, it's his third straight loss, and his fourth straight poor performance, but the 29-year-old Beterbiev has all the looks of another destroyer along the lines of Sergey Kovalev (whom Beterbiev beat twice in the amateurs) and middleweight Gennady Golovkin.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Those score cards in the Smith fight were rigged as shit, there's no way there was a round total like that
> 
> Yes Arthur won no denying that but maybe he won by 3/4 clear rounds





kendoo said:


> Yeah apparently one score was like 119/109 to Abraham, these judges need fired Noway was it like that.


Agreed. Those scores last night were a complete disgrace. I am still amazed judging like this is still happening in Germany, it wasn't that long ago that Macklin was robbed in the Sturm fight.

I felt Abraham had just knicked the fight but it's clear to me that he's not the fighter he use to be. George Groves must of been licking his lips last night, I reckon he could outpoint Abe.



Zen said:


> Jones is a poor man's Bernard


 :smokey2 I get what you're trying to say but it's still a ludicrous comment to make.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Hearn has apparently asked WBO to grant Smith rematch or make him mandatory challenger


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Mikkel Kessler wants third and final showdown with Carl Froch*



> The former super-middleweight world champion is expected to announce his comeback soon but admitted that another showdown with The Cobra is still top of his list.
> 
> Kessler won the first bout between the pair on home soil back in 2010 before losing the return at the O2 Arena in London in May last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


>


I think that's a horrible match up for Khan.

Dan Goosen has passed away due to liver cancer 

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/357879-promoter-dan-goossen-passes-away

Wonder what this means for Ward's future.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


>


Bad matchup for Khan, which means I really wanna see it


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*WBO President concedes judge screwed up Abraham-Smith*



> "Regarding Abraham v. Smith, I assure you that I review each and every scorecard for WBO title fights," said Valcarcel.
> 
> "Fernando Laguna screwed up on Saturday night and 35 years in boxing have taught me that anyone can have a bad night - but not two. Our WBO officials should be aware of this."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *WBO President concedes judge screwed up Abraham-Smith*


Hopefully the WBO now instate Smith as Abe's mandatory.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*De La Hoya: Still no deal for Stiverne-Wilder*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

> Chris Mannix @ChrisMannixSI · 19m 19 minutes ago
> 
> Oscar De La Hoya, at a media roundtable at HBO, confirms that it will be Canelo Alvarez-Josh Clottey in December.


So basically if Canelo throws more than 20 punches he'll beat Clottey since this guy does not like throwing punches :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> So basically if Canelo throws more than 20 punches he'll beat Clottey since this guy does not like throwing punches :lol


Should have re matched with Lara


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tony Bellew will seek his revenge against Nathan Cleverly when the arch rivals clash in a hugely-anticipated rematch next month, exclusively live on Sky Sports Box Office.

The fights confirmed for 22 November at Liverpool’s Echo Arena include:



> Nathan Cleverly v Tony Bellew
> Eliminator for world cruiserweight title
> 
> Scott Quigg v Joseph Agekbo
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sky Box Office?? :fuckthis

Agekbo's a nice step up for Quigg. He's past his best but still a decent opponent.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Sky Box Office?? :fuckthis


Yeah imo its not big enough to warrant BO


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

What a twat


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hilarious that they're putting that on SBO. Seriously.

Have they learned nothing from Harrison/Haye?

Froch/Groves merited it. Haye/Fury just about merited it. But this? I'd barely watch it on Sky Sports.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> I don't know you innit


:maury


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If Kathy is telling the truth then Al Haymon might be set to drastically shake up the boxing world.



> Powerful advisor Al Haymon could have an exclusive output deal worth millions of dollars with NBC Sports, as characterized by Main Events CEO Kathy Duva, the latter of whom’s contract with the network is about to expire.
> 
> Duva said Haymon is offering NBC around $20 million for around 24 fight dates, according to a report by BoxingScene.com, with at least four of those dates potentially being slated for prime time on regular NBC and one coming the week after the Super Bowl.
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/358421-kathy-duva-al-haymon-has-multimillion-dollar-deal-with-nbc


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> What a twat


LOL shut the fuck up both of them


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Timothy Bradley vs. Diego Chavez set for Dec 13th on HBO.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11631868/timothy-bradley-jr-diego-chaves-fight-set-dec-13-las-vegas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*De La Hoya’s patience running out on Mayweather vs. Pacquiao*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Wait Canelo vs Cotto is that already signed? Oscar is talking about it like it already is, if it does down that would be a war. As for the Pacman/Mayweather thing, I think everyone is losing their patience and let's be honest theirs not much out there for either man to do next May.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> *De La Hoya’s patience running out on Mayweather vs. Pacquiao*


CHange that to EVERYBODY'S


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Ricky Burns laboured to a victory last night


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Alvarez fight is off!

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11655713/canelo-alvarez-sidelined-six-weeks-left-ankle-injury


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Eddie Hearn believes Anthony Joshua could be on a collision course with David Haye*

:mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Alvarez fight is off!
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11655713/canelo-alvarez-sidelined-six-weeks-left-ankle-injury


Not really that fussed tbh, thought the Clottey fight was a waste of time. Straight to Cotto vs. Canelo :mark:



Damien said:


> *Eddie Hearn believes Anthony Joshua could be on a collision course with David Haye*





> “In the world of boxing and particularly in this country, a fight between David Haye and Anthony Joshua in 2015 *is a stadium event*," said Hearn.


 :what?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

A stadium event?!? In what universe? :westbrook3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Inb4 Haye pulls out again :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Haye would get destroyed though, Joshua is the real thing


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Hearn is just linking Joshua with the big names to keep the hype train going. I'd love to see him spark out the rest of the British pretenders first. Especially Fury.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> Haye would get destroyed though, Joshua is the real thing


I jsut wanna see Haye back in the ring


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

This is an interesting article on Journeymen

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/29520846


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> I jsut wanna see Haye back in the ring


Use to be a big fan but at this point I am past caring. Haye had all the talent and charisma in the world to be a star but he wasted it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> Use to be a big fan but at this point I am past caring. Haye had all the talent and charisma in the world to be a star but he wasted it.


Yea agree, i jsut want him back for entertainment purposes


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> Yea agree, i jsut want him back for entertainment purposes


I'll always remember that moment when Haye confronted Wladimir in the shopping center, took balls but got him on the map. Pity the ending result was anti-climatic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nah best moment by far was the press conference brawl LOL


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Felt like 2006 all over again last night. :hayden3


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Jermain Taylor as champ again?

Wow that flew under the radar tbh


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> Nah best moment by far was the press conference brawl LOL


:lmao completely forgot about that. A brawl between Haye and Chisora where Adam Booth somehow managed to get his head split open :lol



RetepAdam. said:


> Felt like 2006 all over again last night. :hayden3


Good for Taylor. Speaking of Winky what the hell happened to him? he vanished off the map.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Frank Warren sues Ricky Burns for £2m
*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> :lmao completely forgot about that. A brawl between Haye and Chisora where Adam Booth somehow managed to get his head split open :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Taylor. Speaking of Winky what the hell happened to him? he vanished off the map.


Fuck yes


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I haven't seen a Winky fight since he defeated one of my favorite Boxers of all time Felix Trinidad. Fuck that guy lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...ght-floyd-mayweather-jr-manny-pacquiao-happen

Supposedly Mayweathers dad "GAURANTEES" the fight vs PAC in 2015 :|


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Very credible source


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Frank Warren sues Ricky Burns for £2m
> *


I swear Frank is addicted to lawsuits. Has there been one fighter who's left his stable where the relationship didn't end up in a courtroom?



Chan Hung said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...ght-floyd-mayweather-jr-manny-pacquiao-happen
> 
> Supposedly Mayweathers dad "GAURANTEES" the fight vs PAC in 2015 :|


I'll believe it when I see both of them in the ring.

As for the actual fight lately I've been leaning towards Pac. For years I thought Floyd would be able to pick Manny apart, but with his recent performances I think Mayweather might have slowed down enough where he'll be vulnerable.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Just stirring shit up like usual. Don't pay that no mind people...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Anthony Joshua the real deal!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Anthony Joshua the real deal!


:relax

He gave a good performance but it's still early days yet.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> :relax
> 
> He gave a good performance but it's still early days yet.


The guy he was against has never been stopped in 9 years so it was a blow away performance 

Price next I think


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> The guy he was against has never been stopped in 9 years so it was a blow away performance
> 
> Price next I think


Thought Josh was scheduled to face Sprott next?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Thought Josh was scheduled to face Sprott next?


Hearn was saying Price in the conference after, either one would be good


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Hearn was saying Price in the conference after, either one would be good


Price would be a better choice IMO. Sure his chin is dodgy but I'd like to see how Joshua would deal with his height and power.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Pac's moving back down to Jr Welterwieght after the Algieri fight.


> “There’s a lot of competition in the 140-pound division, a lot of them are going to 147 because they want to fight Manny for the bigger money but as soon as Manny goes to 140 all of those will come back down,” said Roach.
> 
> “He’s never been a big puncher at 147,” said Roach. “I don’t think he’s lost his punch or his killer instinct; he’s just been fighting bigger, stronger guys. I think the knockouts will still start coming again at 140.”


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/359735-manny-pacquiao-will-move-down-to-junior-welterweight-says-roach


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Annnnd there goes the Floyd Mayweather fight :maury


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

This Weekend :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn this weekend already??? Feels like Golovkin has fought about 10x this year lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn this weekend already??? Feels like Golovkin has fought about 10x this year lol


At least he is fighting alot so earning the big bucks!

I sense another KO is coming


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol anyone saw Mayweather/Stephen A beef ?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Deontay Wilder's manager turns down $2M from Roc Nation*



> According to a report at ESPN.com, Roc Nation Sports offered Wilder and his manager Jay Deas $2M for a fight with Bermane Stiverne as part of a five-fight deal.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Deontay Wilder's manager turns down $2M from Roc Nation*


Five fight deal? Isn't Wilder with Golden Boy or is he under the influence of Emperor Al Haymon?

Mikey Garcia plans to skip Lightweight and join Pacman at Jr Welterweight once his dispute with Top Rank is over.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11706275/mikey-garcia-vacates-junior-lightweight-title-orlando-salido-elevated-full-champion


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> *Deontay Wilder's manager turns down $2M from Roc Nation*


So he can fight more bums


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks to Canelo's injury we might be getting Rios vs. Alvarado on Dec 20th.

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/10694/rios-alvarado-iii-could-happen-dec-20


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Slug fest that will be!!

Manny fight coming uo soon!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Marco Antonio Veneno Rubio ( Official FanPage ) missed weight, and never came back for a re-weigh, but his fight with Gennady Golovkin is still on.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Broner proposed to his gf lol idiot


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Arum: Canelo and Cotto are negotiating, Golovkin could fight winner*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What a fucking tool Rubio is... He was talking all this shit about wanting a shot at the Middleweight belt and now he can't even get it with a victory because he couldn't be bothered to make the weight:booka

I hope Golovkin destroys him now :dance


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Donaire got TKO by Walters, the fight was a brawl but Walters started to show he's more hungry for a win! He caught Donaire with a over the head shot and Donaire couldn't get up. Even before that Donaire was getting mugged all around the ring.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuck looks like Donaire is done now. He just got raped in this fight :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

GGG :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah GGG tore it up last night, getting a KO when a guy has a pretty good guard stance up impressive. He'll fight anyone well, now is the time to give him the big fights because the guy is 32, and he might miss that bus for big money before too long.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn GGG continues to impress me every time he fights.

With Canelo and Cotto about to fight I hope Chavez jr finally steps up and fights GGG next year. I'd love to see his face after Golovkin is through with him


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Rubio went 12 rounds with Chavez Jr. too and he gets dispatched in 2 with a temple shot by GGG. What a beast :mark:.



Dragonballfan said:


> With Canelo and Cotto about to fight I hope Chavez jr finally steps up and fights GGG next year. I'd love to see his face after Golovkin is through with him


Last night was for Rubio's Interim belt too so GGG would be the mandatory challenger for whoever wins the Cotto/Canelo fight. I fully expect that title to be vacated :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah^ GGG's promoter in the post fight press conference talked about how they used to guys vacating titles because they want to face to GGG in the ring.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

^ Yeah, what a shame actually. I'd love to see him against more top rated guys but most aren't willing to take the risk. 

There'd probably be more guys at Supermiddle Weight willing to fight him, that's a big PROBABLY though :lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GGG just keeps rolling


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nicholas Walters really solid fighter


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Khan vs. Alexander to headline Showtime triple-header on Dec 13*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

About time Khan gets an opponent. Should be a decent fight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUcking suppose to fight ages ago, let's get it on


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Khan should win a decision but Alexander does have decent power. Could be an interesting fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Golovkin vs Rubio fight does big rating for HBO*



> Golovkin-Rubio was the second-highest rating for a fight on cable TV in 2014, behind Julio Cesar Chavez Jr's rematch with Bryan Vera in March, which drew 1.39 million viewers. All ten of the top-performing fights on cable this year have been HBO fights, and 13 of the top 15.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This will help GGG get the big fighters


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Golovkin vs Rubio fight does big rating for HBO*


Just imagine the ratings If Golovkin fought Canelo on regular HBO :krillin


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Soon my friend....soon


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*WBO denies Paul Smith's petition for immediate rematch with Arthur Abraham*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Korobov vs. Lee added to the Bradley vs. Chavez card on Dec 13th.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11751625/matt-korobov-andy-lee-fight-set-dec-13-las-vegas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

^Should be a good fight, Algieri is a little too confident and he thinks this being nice to Pacquiao, giving awards to Roach is going to make Pacman less aggressive in fighting him ah nooo..


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Martin Murray handles Spada, Golovkin next in February 2015*



> Martin Murray got past an awkward and ugly opponent today in Monaco, beating Italian veteran Domenico Spada via weird technical decision after seven rounds (well, seven rounds were scored), winning on reported scores of 69-67, 67-66, and 68-63.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes I'm glad to see a Boxing thread in the house! Pacqiuao vs. Algieri will be a good fight but it won't make the 750-900k PPV buys Arum believes it will make. Korobov vs. Andy Lee should be another good bout, Lee should win this fight, Korobov is the opponent Billy Joe Saunders was meant to face before the bout with Eubank jnr got scheduled. Did any one catch last nights boxing? The Matchroom bill in Hull, the BoxNation bill in Liverpool and the Ch5 bill at the Monte Carlo. Who thinks Martin Murray will stand a chance against GGG, I rate Murray alot but I just can't see him beating GGG, GGG is not a hype job he is the real deal, his footwork is amazing, he does a techique called "shifting" really well which truly is a lost art in boxing, not seen done really well since the days of the 15rnders. Also Tommy Coyle vs. Luke Campbell for next summer, I have a feeling Eddie Hearn will try and make this PPV, as good as fight as it is, it is NOT PPV worthy and I wouldln't put it past Hearn to try and do that! Clev/Bellew is a good bout but its also not PPV. What did you make of Randy Caballero last night? And who do you think Froch should face next?


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> Nicholas Walters really solid fighter


Definitely will be one to watch, has the footwork, movement, the speed and the power. He can do great things in the sport.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oiky said:


> Definitely will be one to watch, has the footwork, movement, the speed and the power. He can do great things in the sport.


Footwork such an underlooked aspect of boxing


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Zen said:


> Footwork such an underlooked aspect of boxing



In what way? That makes no sense.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ok I meant as in being a boxer myself, footwork is something you don't really is that important when it really is. Thats all


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It's not talked about in the same way that punching power, speed and chin strength is. Over here we've a show called Ringside which is usually good for mentioning every aspect of a good boxer.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Klee said:


> In what way? That makes no sense.


No offense but the fact you just asked that question about footwork proves your boxing knowledge is terrible. It makes perfect sense. If your opponent is cutting off the ring and your footwork is terrible your going to end up in the corner of the ring or against the ropes getting absolutely battered. If your footwork is good you can skillfully evade getting cornerd, cut the ring off yourself.. Plus if your footwork is terrible you will more than likely be off balance, which means more likely suffer a knock down and also you probably won't be able to get your full body weight behind a punch if you can't use your feet properly. There is so so so much more to Boxing that throwing a punch and footwork is one of them. Trust me if you have bad footwork in Boxing you are going to get battered. Why do you think "Cinderella Man" was a term used to describe James Braddock..


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

bhop tho...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/boxing/9541579/no-love-lost

Bellew vs Cleverly

:mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The hype is real


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn, missed it. What happened to my boy NONITO? TKO, was it bad? He's really struggled with the speedy guys, Rigondeaux and now Walters. I honestly forgot all about that card, pissed I missed 3G too. 

After just hearing about this whole 31 minute round thing at Maywather's gym... I wanna see that kid Donovan Cameron. Is he pro yet? Anyone who goes 31 minutes straight has gotta be pretty tough.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Adrien Broner plans to smack 2Pac and Michael Jackson in heaven*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/boxing/9541579/no-love-lost
> 
> Bellew vs Cleverly
> 
> :mark:


Still hoping for that double knockout :troll


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Adrien Broner

"AB" = Already Beaten, Ass Beat, Average Boxer, All Bark (No Bite)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. signs with Al Haymon*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. signs with Al Haymon*


It won't be long before Emperor Palpa...Haymon will be able to launch his own boxing version of the UFC.

Keith Thurman turned down the opportunity to sign with Jay Z's boxing company.
http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11816572/thurman-turns-roc-nation-sports-offer

Not sure what to make of Roc Sports Nation. I hope they're serious about getting into the boxing business and don't just fizzle away like 50 Cent's company.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

_"I Will Be One of the Greatest"_


:wall :sodone :maury


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> _"I Will Be One of the Greatest"_












Oh God


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> “There are preliminary talks with the Cotto camp and obviously with Golden Boy on behalf of Canelo. So the fact is that Cotto wants the fight and the fact is that Canelo wants the fight,” said De La Hoya, who promotes Alvarez.
> 
> “We have to iron out details, but I’m very confident that this fight is going to be made because both fighters understand that the fans are demanding for this one to happen.”
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/363247-oscar-de-la-hoya-miguel-cotto-canelo-alvarez-talks-have-begun

Unless Mayweather is serious about the Pac fight he better steer well clear of May 2nd. Cause Cotto vs. Canelo will easily outsell Floyd's PPV unless it is against Pacman.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

49 years old...letthat sink in

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2256491-boxings-ageless-wonder-bernard-hopkins-adds-to-unmatched-legacy-as-he-nears-50?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

He is a crazy athlete, one of a kind and we will never see it again


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone watching Hopkins vs Kovalev tonight, the only streams I've found so far is Box nation meh. I like to listen only to the Showtime and HBO analysts in fights. If anybody finds any HBO broadcast streams pm me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> _"I Will Be One of the Greatest"_
> 
> 
> :wall :sodone :maury


Thats what getting knocked the fuck out does to you


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Hopkins vs Kovalev was super boring tonight, Kovalev had his moments but he did enough to win rounds. I didn't understand B-Hop's plan going into this fight, go to the ropes and try to risk with a right hand coming in? Hopkins has 43 punches going into the 10th round really B-Hop you're better than that man. That knockdown fucked up your mind bet money. I understand respecting a guy power but to do nothing but 5 or 7 punches is pretty pathetic of gameplan. Kovalev won this fight, but besides a few shots here and there, he wasn't a guy I can say yeah I'm going to see future bouts from him.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I just couldn't get in to this fight after Hopkin's recent comments about why his fighting at this age wasn't getting more press. It really turned me off from giving a shit about a fight I didn't give many shits about in the first place. Looks like I made the right choice by sticking to good ol' college football tonight.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Joel Anthony said:


> I just couldn't get in to this fight after Hopkin's recent comments about why his fighting at this age wasn't getting more press. It really turned me off from giving a shit about a fight I didn't give many shits about in the first place. Looks like I made the right choice by sticking to good ol' college football tonight.


Yeah I felt the same way, should of watched UFC tonight. B-Hop gave his respect to Kovalev that he'll be around for a long time, yeah at 31 he'll be gone by 35. I don't see anyone paying to see that fella, people are talking about B-Hop going at Stevenson even after he lost lol.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah Hopkins against Stevenson would be another loss for Hopkins


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Great career for Hopkins, but he needs to call it a day now.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

What a man Bernard Hopkins is. Immense career he deserves the utmost respect, he has so much knowledge to pass on I would like to see him open his own gym now and start training fighters his boxing IQ is immense and what a chin hes got. Bhop definitely an ATG and saturdays bout was a great one because it proved to many that Sergey Kovalev is NOT just a big puncher! I think Kovalev would beat Stevenson anyway, thought that even before the Bhop fight.. Even Bhop himself said "Don't blame my age for the loss to Kovalev" and that "Sergey Kovalev is the real deal". Kovalevs star will continue to shine and as I said I strongly believe Bhop should begin training as he knows more about boxing than enough and is incrediby disciplined. Who got the Mick Hennessy show on channel 5 aswell? Good bouts on there.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Yeah Hopkins against Stevenson would be another loss for Hopkins


At least Hopkins had the balls to face Kovalev, Stevenson on the other hand ran away to Showtime.

Part of me felt sad watching Hopkins on Saturday. I've always admired and respected him but I've never been a huge fan, still to witness him dominated like that made me a little misty eyed. Going the full distance with Kovalev at 49 is an incredible feat. He's always had a sturdy chin but man that 12th round was nasty.

I hope Hopkins does walk away, we don't need to see another legend turn into a joke.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen, Tyson Fury training for Chisora


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, Tyson Fury training for Chisora


:lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> :lmao


That is still funny!

:avit:fpalm:avit:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Pacquiao vs Algieri 24/7


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, Tyson Fury training for Chisora


This man needs to fight ASAP, it's been too long


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Zen said:


> This man needs to fight ASAP, it's been too long


It's this month!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Should have fought twice by now if it werent for Haye's diva antics


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Pulev refuses to attend press conference because of Klitschko's "sneaky tricks"*

Klitschko-Pulev will be broadcast live on HBO this Saturday at 4:45pm


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> Should have fought twice by now if it werent for Haye's diva antics


Haye is just a celebrity boxer, nothing more nothing less. As long as he gets his face in the papers and a few minutes to talk about what fight he is going to agree to and then rob the boxing public of their money of next is all hes in it for. 34 years old and 26 fights what a total waste.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He retired at 31 lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Bernard Hopkins will fight on despite Sergey Kovalev defeat*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Apparently Andre Ward and Tony Bellew are going to star in the Rocky spin off called Creed.

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/11/11/rocky-spinoff-creed-casts-2-real-boxers


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Apparently Andre Ward and Tony Bellew are going to star in the Rocky spin off called Creed.
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/11/11/rocky-spinoff-creed-casts-2-real-boxers


Why do we need this movie? fpalm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Why do we need this movie? fpalm


We don't, I don't mind it though. It's going to focus on Creed's son and Michael B Jordon is a tremendous actor. Plus I'd rather see Sly as a trainer than have him boxing in the ring again.

Remember Antonio Tarver in Rocky Balboa? Mason "The Line" Dixon :maury


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh yeah Tarver :lol

That was literally his biggest moment in his career!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Oh yeah Tarver :lol
> 
> That was literally his biggest moment in his career!


Don't forget this






:lenny


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Saunders, Eubank vie for title shot*



> The middleweight showdown between British countrymen Billy Joe Saunders and Chris Eubank Jr. already had high stakes with Saunders' European, Commonwealth and British titles on the line. Those stakes were raised Thursday when the WBO agreed at its annual convention in Las Vegas to sanction the bout as the official eliminator to produce a mandatory challenger for the organization's 160-pound world title.
> 
> Saunders and Eubank, who have engaged in a build-up filled with trash talk, are set to meet in a 12-round fight on Nov. 29 at the ExCel Arena in London on the undercard of the heavyweight rematch between Tyson Fury and Dereck Chisora, which is also an elimination bout. That one will produce a mandatory challenger for world champion Wladimir Klitschko.
> 
> Peter Quillin vacated the WBO's middleweight title on Sept. 4 rather than accept a mandatory fight (and a career-high $1.4 million) to face No. 1 challenger Matt Korobov. So Korobov (24-0, 14 KOs) will face Andy Lee (33-2, 23 KOs) on Dec. 13 in Las Vegas for the vacant belt, with the winner of that fight obligated to eventually defend against the winner of Saunders-Eubank.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Another win for Wlad


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Heavyweight division starts to fix itself the day the Klitschko brothers retire.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good god the state of that division when Wilder & Fury are the only hope :chan


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Didn't expect that to end with, was very impressed imo. 

Tbf The Klitschko brothers were just born in the wrong era of heavyweight boxing cause I dnot' think they are complete scrubs


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> Didn't expect that to end with, was very impressed imo.
> 
> Tbf The Klitschko brothers were just born in the wrong era of heavyweight boxing cause I dnot' think they are complete scrubs


Neither do I but they aren't as great as some people proclaim. I could see Vitali hanging in some eras, his chin and height make him dangerous.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Erislandy Lara vs. Ishe Smith set for Dec 12th on Showtime.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11894705/erislandy-lara-face-ishe-smith-1st-defense-junior-middleweight-title


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Jessie Vargas wants Pacquiao fight*



> "Not to put my boss on the spot too much but he did talk to me and he did tell me that it was a fight that was out there and that it was very possible that it could happen. He just told me in a very serious conversation that, ‘It's up to you as well,'" said Vargas, 25, who will also employ Angel Heredia as his strength and conditioning coach.
> 
> "[Arum] said, ‘It's up to you to perform and you have to do your part as well.' So I respect that and that's the way the game is. I'm doing everything on my part to put myself into that position, which is to get that possible fight with Manny Pacquiao...It's definitely motivation and it's definitely putting a little pressure on me but it's good pressure."


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Jermain Taylor charged in shooting, facing 26 years in prison*



> Jermain Taylor has been officially charged with first-degree battery and first-degree terroristic threatening as a result of a shooting in his home on August 26, in which he is accused of shooting a cousin, Tyrone DaWayne Hinton.
> 
> Taylor, 36, was arrested and released, and went through with an October 8 fight in Biloxi, Mississippi, where he defeated Sam Soliman to win the IBF middleweight title.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Vargas has no shot to face Pacquiao, look what Algeri had to do to get a shot beating a top contender a bunch of guys don't want to box with that's for damn sure. Pacquaio wants Mayweather and he'll be fighting for it, whether it happens or not because if he wins Saturday, theirs no one to face besides Floyd.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea if the fight doesn't happen, its actually going to look way bad on Floyd's legacy than on Manny's imo. 

It's what everyone is going to be talking about whenever Floyd's legacy is mentioned


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Cleverly v Bellew II Tommorow!

:mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

According to Dan Rafael a fight between Wladimir Klitschko and Bryant Jennings is in the works for Spring in the US.

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/11109/klitschko-jennings-in-works-for-spring


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

His toughest opponent yet.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> According to Dan Rafael a fight between Wladimir Klitschko and Bryant Jennings is in the works for Spring in the US.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/11109/klitschko-jennings-in-works-for-spring


Easy win for Wlad


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Manny Pacquiao 143.8, Chris Algieri slightly heavy*



> Chris Algieri missed weight by a small amount at tonight's weigh-in in Macau for tomorrow night's HBO pay-per-view main event against Manny Pacquiao, and will re-weigh within the next two hours. The fight is on, so no worries on that count, but it will take a bit more.
> 
> Algieri (20-0, 8 KO) weighed in at 144.4 pounds initially, then re-weighed nude at 144.2 pounds, or 0.2 pounds over the catchweight limit of 144. Pacquiao (56-5-2, 38 KO) weighed in at 143.8 pounds and is good to go.
> 
> Shedding the 0.2 pounds should be no trouble for Algieri, 30, who will -- not to be crude or anything -- go have a bowel movement or whatever and be fine.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Manny by TKO imo


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

De La Hoya said that didn't he, that Pacman would do it in a three or four rounds? Listen anyone can get caught Manny knows that well, if you hit a man in the perfect spot he'll go down eventually if you devise it right. Tomorrow's fight should be really fun to watch, always love seeing Pacquiao fights, I have him winning but I see it going the whole distance.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Enjoying the Bellew vs Cleverley undercard so far


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Feed Degale to Froch!

He just stopped someone who has never been stopped!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm just hoping for a good fight tonight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

How many more hours till the fight?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

C'mon Manny!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

There must of been something wrong with Clev, he got battered


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Get in, Bomber :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

There will be a third match I think, we are tied at 1-1


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pac better not go the distance with Chris fpalm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Fight night, Vargas vs DeMarco first up!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Vargas and DeMarco have great trainers, Vargas has Roy Jones JR by his side, and Roach is training DeMarco.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

How many more fights are there till the main event?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well the fight going on is the last night, next up is the main event.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LET’S GET READY TO RUMBLE!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Really Algieri you threw what 4 or 5 punches in a round, man get the fuck outta here. DOWN GOES ALGIERI!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Manny taking him to school. 

TKO come on


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Algieri is getting in his pot shots here and there, but he's down 4-0 good luck trying winning over Manny unless it's a KO.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Algeri not getting knocked out was the highlight of this fight tbh.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Blame Algieri for using the Lara gimmick and barely hitting Pacman. Pacquiao with all those knockdowns, experienced came to play in this fight. Tim Lane the trainer of Algieri, was talking I'm going to unleash him and he gets knocked down twice in the round lol.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Manny is the best at being Manny.

Algeri more respect for being knocked for a loop and not getting counted out. That was hilarious.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol I loved Manny words from that commercial he did, he's going to fight me..he's going to fight me. Hey Floyd man it's time, cut the bs and fight Manny twice and make the biggest payday of your career. Both of you are legends, losses to the other would hurt but you two are the best from this era of fighters.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Algieri was slip sliding all over the damn place :lol

Pacquiao calling out Mayweather :yes


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Algieri was slipping all over the place. God damn. Gotta give props to Algieri for not getting knocked out. But tbh, it looked like Manny didn't really want to knock him out. His mom though :lmao Hilarious.

Pacquiao/Mayweather. Let's do this!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

More pressure on ever on Floyd to take the fight now, just fucking do it


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

It might actually happen this time, like really happen :wall

*Pacquiao, Roach already preparing for Floyd Mayweather*

Someone hold me.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

This is like Sting appearing at a WWE Event, it's not gonna happen until they are in the ring in Vegas!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Abel Sanchez: Cotto wouldn't last five rounds with Golovkin*



> "Miguel Cotto couldn't go five rounds, and Freddie Roach knows that and Miguel Cotto knows that," said Sanchez. "Freddie gets on a rant like that and goes over the top to deflect the real questions so that he doesn't have to give true answers. But Freddie knows the truth."


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Abel Sanchez: Cotto wouldn't last five rounds with Golovkin*


I think Golovkin would have trouble with Cotto. Not that he couldn't KO him but that Cotto would proably be the best _"boxer"_ that Golovkin has faced and his chin is very underrated.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Would be a fucking epic fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> It might actually happen this time, like really happen :wall
> 
> *Pacquiao, Roach already preparing for Floyd Mayweather*
> 
> *Someone hold me*.














Damien said:


> *Abel Sanchez: Cotto wouldn't last five rounds with Golovkin*


Sanchez only said this because of Freddie's ridiculous statement he made the other day about Cotto kicking Golovkin's ass. He's right though, Golovkin will do some serious damage to Miguel's health.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I will party in the streets if Mayweather vs Pacquiao actually happens. Arum get it done! ARUM GET IT DONE! If the fight happens, it will my generation's Ali vs Frazier. Fight twice and both retire as legends.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

There are so many variables when it comes to making the Mayweather vs. Pac fight happen, not to mention oversized egos and bitter grudges that go back a long way. People might say Floyd is scared but it's really far more complicated than you would think.

It's not impossible though, after all Lewis vs. Tyson happened and that was a somewhat similar situation. We'll see, I am just not going to get myself built up for disappointment.

I say get excited for Cotto vs. Canelo and if the other fight happens then that's one mighty fine cherry on top of an extremely delicious sundae.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good God 2 big fights I want to see could happen :wall


Now I just need to see Fury vs. Wilder & Maidana vs. Mathyssee and I'm set for life :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Some people say they're already over a possible Manny Pac fight because of the fact that it hasn't happened yet but it would still make for great ratings and it will for a few years still but they really have to find a way to make this happen because it really is losing its value with every passing year.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

This Weekend!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Will Tyson finally get a big fight or will some bs happen n he'll pull out or get injured again :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't see Chisora winning, only if he knocks Fury out but that could be difficult

Fury vs Wilder needs to happen or Fury vs Joshua :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> I will party in the streets if Mayweather vs Pacquiao actually happens. Arum get it done! ARUM GET IT DONE! If the fight happens, it will my generation's Ali vs Frazier. Fight twice and both retire as legends.


Mayweather still has two fights left


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well I don't see just one fight with Pacquiao if it happens, two fights are needed.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh Floyd

http://instagram.com/p/v2vvAqx3RH/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL Just shut the fuck up Floyd and fight


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Oh Floyd
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/v2vvAqx3RH/


ut


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Carl Froch vs Chavez Jr at Vegas anyone?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Damien said:


> Oh Floyd
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/v2vvAqx3RH/


This is disheartening. Just look at that comment section. Everyone is turning on him :jose

As a Floyd supporter, his antics are really starting to get annoying. Just fight the man already


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

MCBLCTS said:


> Carl Froch vs Chavez Jr at Vegas anyone?


This fight has no interest to me :shrug


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Oh Floyd
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/v2vvAqx3RH/


 :eva 

Floyd's building up hype for the fight :Hutz

As for Froch vs. Chavez Jr, Yes Please!!! Carl's earned the right to headline a Vegas fight and Chavez's style will mesh well for an entertaining scrap. DeGale can get to fuck.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

No shock to see that from Floyd, he's one of the best to get heat for himself for a fight. Funny though he won't KO Pacman considering punching power vs Marquez even past his prime is no comparison in Marquez's corner. These days Floyd is a defensive fighter, who gets offensive in the later rounds when see's openings.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's getting to the point where I think even Floyd knows he HAS to take this fight. His legacy completely depends on it. 

I think he's missed the boat though. Had he fought and beaten him 2 or 3 years ago it would actually be hard to argue against him being the GOAT. Now though it's at the stage where the loser will get the excuse of being past it whether they are or not. 

If the fight doesn't happen neither should ever be considered a true great of the sport. Fighters should be defined by fighting the best.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Just saw this on the ESPN header:



> Floyd Maywether is belived to be demanding a rematch clause if he agrees to fight Manny Pacquiao and then loses, and Pacquiao's trainer Freddy Roach tells London Daily Mail that his camp would agree to that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

We deserve two fights after the fucking time they made us wait tbf


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

:mark: please happen!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

₵A$H®;42335066 said:


> Just saw this on the ESPN header:


Is he worried Pac will beat him?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Damien said:


> Is he worried Pac will beat him?


Seems like it. Can't lie about that :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Jamie Moore is excited for Chisora v Fury but says neither are England's best heavyweight*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rematch clauses are standard when it comes to big fights like these, I don't know why Freddie's trying to make a big deal out of that.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Rematch clauses are standard when it comes to big fights like these, I don't know why Freddie's trying to make a big deal out of that.


He's making out Mayweather will lose and then want that rematch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol they had a rematch clause in the De Lay Hoya fight and Mayweather retired after the first.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Zen said:


> Lol they had a rematch clause in the De Lay Hoya fight and Mayweather retired after the first.


Well he's under contract with Showtime for two more fights so unless he wants to pay them to get out of the deal he'll need to do both :clap

:avit: :avit:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck yes, no backing out of this one Floyd


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kovalev vs. Pascal could happen in March.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/367235-promoter-kathy-duva-mulls-sergey-kovalev-jean-pascal


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyson Fury 264 vs. Dereck Chisora 241.5
Billy Joe Saunders 159.7 vs. Chris Eubank Jr 159.25
Frankie Gavin 146.5 vs. Bradley Skeete 146.25


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

62-Year-Old Mickey Rourke Wins "Boxing Match" By "Knockout"

WAT


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> 62-Year-Old Mickey Rourke Wins "Boxing Match" By "Knockout"
> 
> WAT


That was awesome


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Damien said:


> Tyson Fury 264 vs. Dereck Chisora 241.5
> Billy Joe Saunders 159.7 vs. Chris Eubank Jr 159.25
> Frankie Gavin 146.5 vs. Bradley Skeete 146.25


Fury to kill Chisora - Round 4 to 6 knockout.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

MCBLCTS said:


> Fury to kill Chisora - Round 4 to 6 knockout.


I expect Fury to win easily sadly, I would love it if Chisora could do him though


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Damien said:


> I expect Fury to win easily sadly, I would love it if Chisora could do him though


Guessing you don't like Fury? His trash talking is superb, alright boxer aswell.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's a total potato,


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> 62-Year-Old Mickey Rourke Wins "Boxing Match" By "Knockout"
> 
> WAT


Please Don't tell me he's gonna try n make a career outta this even though he did used to box a couple decades ago :wall


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow, this shit might ACTUALLY HAPPEN...

:mark:

Boxing NEEDS this match.... and then 5 rematches :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

MCBLCTS said:


> Guessing you don't like Fury? His trash talking is superb, alright boxer aswell.


I can't really comment as he hasn't really faced anyone decent, Wilder or Joshua could change that


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> 62-Year-Old Mickey Rourke Wins "Boxing Match" By "Knockout"
> 
> WAT


No wonder it looks like a Light Heavyweight against a Welterweight :lol



MCBLCTS said:


> Guessing you don't like Fury?* His trash talking is superb*, alright boxer aswell.


His trash talking is just as bad and cringe worthy as Connor McGregor's.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Terence Crawford vs. Raymundo Beltran live on HBO tonight who's watching. Crawford had that fight of the year candidate with Gamboa not too long ago, hope to see how he does versus Beltran tonight.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> No wonder it looks like a Light Heavyweight against a Welterweight :lol
> 
> 
> 
> His trash talking is just as bad and cringe worthy as Connor McGregor's.


Oh don't get me wrong it is cringe worthy, probably why it makes it better.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Terence Crawford vs. Raymundo Beltran live on HBO tonight who's watching. Crawford had that fight of the year candidate with Gamboa not too long ago, hope to see how he does versus Beltran tonight.


Is Beltran good enough to put up a good performance? Haven't really heard much of him :shrug:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

This is dreadful.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Well done to Tyson, great boxing that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fury was impressive. He's matured a lot and made it look so easy. He'd have beaten Haye had he fought like that IMO.

Still matches up horrendously against Wlad but he's a better fighter than given credit for.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Chisora really should have been pulled earlier.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ok Fury vs Wilder?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Beltran vs Crawford going on in the 4th round, average fight right now and if the fight wasn't in Crawford's hometown the crowd would be silent right now.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Zen said:


> Ok Fury vs Wilder?


It's that kind of challenge he needs


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well we got to wati till at least after January cause Wilder is fighting another no body.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> Well we got to wati till at least after January cause Wilder is fighting another no body.


Bermane Stiverne is a nobody? For once Wilder is actually facing an opponent with a pulse.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Maybe the term nobody was a bit harsh, but I have no doubt it's gonna be routine for WIlder


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> Maybe the term nobody was a bit harsh, but I have no doubt it's gonna be routine for WIlder


Stiverne isn't exactly a pushover, he handled Arreola pretty easily.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Stiverne isn't exactly a pushover, he handled Arreola pretty easily.


Plus he is WBC Champion


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well if Stiverne is beaten in one round I guess that means Wilder isn't just a fluke


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Report: Mickey Rourke fight was fixed, opponent was homeless man*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol I'm not even surprised


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Floyd Mayweather Jr. wants a fight with Manny Pacquiao “real bad,” according to Sam Watson, right-hand man to Mayweather’s adviser, Al Haymon.
> 
> “Floyd wants to fight him real bad. Floyd, that’s all he talks about is fighting Manny Pacquiao,” said Watson during a video interview on FightHype.com in the wake of reports of ongoing serious talk at high levels regarding the potential for Mayweather-Pacquiao. “So once the deal is set and done, you’ll see the biggest fight you ever saw in your life. I believe there’s going to be two fights.”


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/367683-floyd-mayweather-jr-wants-manny-pacquiao-real-bad-according-to-watson

If this fight does indeed happen it better be on Sky Sports or Box Office. I refuse to sign up to Boxnation.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/367683-floyd-mayweather-jr-wants-manny-pacquiao-real-bad-according-to-watson
> 
> If this fight does indeed happen it better be on Sky Sports or Box Office. *I refuse to sign up to Boxnation.*


Why?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Super bantamweight world champion Guillermo Rigondeaux has his next fight signed, as the Cuban will defend his championship against Hisashi Amagasa on New Year's Eve in Osaka, Japan.*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> The WBO has told WBO/IBF/WBA "Super"/Ring Magazine/Lineal Heavyweight world Champion Wladimir Klitschko that he must make a mandatory title defense against European, British and WBO International World Champion Tyson Fury.
> 
> The WBO Commission has demanded that the fight must take place before July 31st, 2015


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Finally Tyson Fury gets his ass handed to him next year. Can't wait to see it.

N the only reason Floyd wants the Pac fight so he can break the bank in his last two fight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


>


LMAO 

The trash talk will be far better than the fight itself


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sergei Kovalev vs. Jean Pascal a done deal for March 14th on the greatest channel ever created.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11968457/sergey-kovalev-tentatively-set-fight-jean-pascal


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mike Alvarado vs. Brandon Rios III Jan 24th on HBO.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11970707/brandon-rios-mike-alvarado-iii-set-jan-24-denver


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

David Price pulled out of fight at weekend, he used to be a good HW


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> David Price pulled out of fight at weekend, he used to be a good HW


Always had the bad chin though, even back in the amateurs.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Pacquiao may face Vargas if Floyd rejects ‘megafight’*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Pacquiao may face Vargas if Floyd rejects ‘megafight’*














House Blackbeard said:


> Mike Alvarado vs. Brandon Rios III Jan 24th on HBO.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11970707/brandon-rios-mike-alvarado-iii-set-jan-24-denver


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Canelo reveals terms for Cotto fight*



> Mexican superstar Saul 'Canelo' Alvarez (44-1-1, 31KOs) discussed some of the details being negotiated for a potential showdown with WBC middleweight champion Miguel Cotto (39-4, 32KOs), on May 2nd in either Las Vegas or Arlington, Texas.
> 
> Some of the details being negotiated include the weight, the official beer sponsor, the venue and more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The fact there's even a back up plan leads me to believe Arum isn't that serious about making the fight happen.

I don't get why they need a weight agreement for the Canelo vs. Cotto fight. If Alvarez wins he'll need to move up anway because he'll be the Lineal Middleweight Champion.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Damien said:


> David Price pulled out of fight at weekend, he used to be a good HW


Wait, what? When?

He was always horrible. He got destroyed by the first non-Fraudley level fighter he fought. Couldn't defend himself and couldn't recover from a shot.

Fury was always the better fighter. Even as a fat load.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Eddie Hearn wants James DeGale to fight George Groves in 2015*



> Boxing promoter Eddie Hearn says he wants James DeGale to fight George Groves next year, with the winner fighting Carl Froch in the summer.
> 
> Briton DeGale, 28, lost the first fight of his career when he was outpointed by Groves in London in 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Was checking youtube out n caught a glimpse of this fight. Fuck it was awesome gonna need to check out more James Toney fights (Y)

Fucking Freddie Roach was making bank back then too just how many top level fighters has he trained??? :wall


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sergio Martinez hosting face offs now :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Fury was always the better fighter. Even as a fat load.


And yet Fury ducked Price like he was the bubonic plague unk2 



Damien said:


> *Eddie Hearn wants James DeGale to fight George Groves in 2015*


I wouldn't mind see a rematch between those two but it's not worthy of a vacant title at all. Really wish the alphabet titles would go away already.



Dragonballfan said:


> Was checking youtube out n caught a glimpse of this fight. Fuck it was awesome gonna need to check out more James Toney fights (Y)
> 
> Fucking Freddie Roach was making bank back then too just how many top level fighters has he trained??? :wall


Didn't Roach call Toney one of the most naturally gifted boxers he's ever trained?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Didn't Roach call Toney one of the most naturally gifted boxers he's ever trained?


I think I may have heard that somewhere. And this fight shows how the Philly Shell should be used. Not like Floyd potshotting. Way more exciting fights and he was still blocking and ducking punches :cool2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Riddick Bowe, Naseem Hamed and Ray "Boom Boom" Mancini are going to the Hall of Fame.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11978825/riddick-bowe-ray-boom-boom-mancini-highlight-international-boxing-hall-fame-selections


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damien said:


> Sergio Martinez hosting face offs now :mark:


SO is he officially retired?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Klitschko-Briggs next if Klitschko-Jennings don’t reach agreement*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> And yet Fury ducked Price like he was the bubonic plague unk2


Lucky for Price then. Although I don't remember Fury ducking anyone. Price wanted to fight him because everyone wants to fight him. Fury took the Haye fight which was a hell of a lot more challenging than David fucking Price. Guy was fighting bums. Chisora would beat him handily.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Lucky for Price then. Although I don't remember Fury ducking anyone. Price wanted to fight him because everyone wants to fight him. Fury took the Haye fight which was a hell of a lot more challenging than David fucking Price. Guy was fighting bums. Chisora would beat him handily.


You do realize Fury opted to vacate his title instead of facing Price who was his mandatory at the time? I don't see how that's not a duck.

Back then the fight would of been a modestly big fight, and considering how things ended up for Price I don't know why Fury was so afraid to face him.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Damien said:


> *Report: Mickey Rourke fight was fixed, opponent was homeless man*



this is news? :HA


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Paul Smith's going to get a rematch with Abe on Feb 21st.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11999873/super-middleweights-arthur-abraham-meet-paul-smith-rematch-september-fight-won-abraham


> “The Vegas dream is there, but if it doesn’t happen, I’ll probably retire. Right now, it’s 60/40 that I will retire. Fighters do it all the time. They fight on too long. What’s going to get me out of bed in the morning? What’s going to motivate me? What’s going to make me say, right, let’s do this one more time?
> 
> “Financially I’m secure. By May I’ll have been out a year – and the longer it goes, the less likely I’ll ever fight again.”


Once a fighter starts talking about retirement in the open it's clear he's losing the desire to fight. Let Carl cash in with the Chavez Jr fight and then walk away into the sunset with Rachael.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/369095-from-the-telegraph-froch-leans-toward-retirement-if-no-chavez-jr-fight

I'll just leave this here.....



> “I am going to be the pound-for-pound world champion; there is no doubt in my mind,” said Ortiz. “I will be one of the greats like Floyd or a [Julio Cesar] Chavez Sr. one day; I just don’t know when.”


 :denirolol :chlol 

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/369159-victor-ortiz-i-am-going-to-be-the-pound-for-pound-world-champion


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Theirs some solid fights coming up this week
*Erislandy Lara* vs. Ishe Smith
Devon Alexander vs.* Amir Khan*
*Keith Thurman* vs. Leonard Bundu
*Timothy Bradley Jr.* vs. Diego Chaves

Those are my predictions on who will win, expect Amir Khan to push himself to get Floyd again and again if he wins. Somehow he doesn't get it, he hasn't beaten anybody face Maidana and that might open some eyes. If you want to keep fighting B- and C plus talent, you won't get the big bucks man. Also you're not really known in the general scene of Boxing, you need to change that. You don't put butts in seats, and I fear you probably won't on your own.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Theirs some solid fights coming up this week
> *Erislandy Lara* vs. Ishe Smith
> Devon Alexander vs.* Amir Khan*
> *Keith Thurman* vs. Leonard Bundu
> ...



Kahn has already beaten Maidana mate in the fight of the year in 2010. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

What happened to Khan/Guerrero? When did it get pulled? Guerrero would have troubled Khan, particularly if he took the fight to him. There were a fair few instances where Collazo probably should have dropped him.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

UNDERNEATH THE CHRISTMAS KLEE said:


> Kahn has already beaten Maidana mate in the fight of the year in 2010.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Yeah I know but that bout was very close and Maidana almost had him finished towards the end of the fight. Rematch with a better, smarter, and a guy who Mayweather some tough fights with would have people talking legit he's ready for a shot. If not I won't be listening to who he wants to fight, because he's isn't getting anything.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> What happened to Khan/Guerrero? When did it get pulled? Guerrero would have troubled Khan, particularly if he took the fight to him. There were a fair few instances where Collazo probably should have dropped him.


Not sure, I do recall a brief moment where Guerrero tried to break free from his Golden Boy contract, perhaps that's the reason?

I agree though, Guerrero would of been an extremely difficult task for Kahn.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So I was browsing twitter last night and I noticed that Floyd Gayweather was trending for a while :lmao

Granted it was about some black gay guy punching another gay guy but it still made me chuckle.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

mayweather saying he wants to fight paquiao? :costanza3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> mayweather saying he wants to fight paquiao? :costanza3


He finally spoke about it :mark:






I knew Floyd wasn't ducking nobody! Time to beat Pacman! #Showtime #EasyWork #48-0


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

It's just a smoke screen. He knows Pac will say no to Floyd wanted like 80% of the pot, and then he will backtrack.


I'll believe it when it happens.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mayweather, Pacquiao, Khan, who gives a fuck?

Andy Lee is World Champ....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Thought Khan looked really good tonight. He was calm, composed and just too fast for Alexander to deal with. If only he had slightly more power in his fists he could've gotten Devon out of there. 

I've always said Khan would beat Kell Brook fairly easily and I still feel that way, Brook's just not in the same league as Amir.

Keith Thurman on the other hand left a lot to be desired tonight. Perhaps it was rust, or perhaps his opponent was durable enough to withstand Keith's shots but he looked pretty mediocre to me. Hopefully the Maidana fight gets made because that will be a good old fashioned slobberknocker.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Keith Thurman "Amir Khan Could Outbox And Beat Me" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdM9zLxFQKk


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Amir Khan dominated the fight, don't really like the guy but his hand speend is up there with the best


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Anthony Crolla in hospital with a serious head injury after being hit on the head with a concrete slab while confronting burglars 
Little bastards,Hope hes gunna be o.k,Seems a proper nice quiet lad aswell


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Mayweather/Pacquiao

vs.

Garcia/Khan/Thurman/Provodnikov

I'll be happy with a minimum of two of those fights in 2015.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Mayweather/Pacquiao
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


Garcia vs. Thurman would be interesting. Would be a good gauge to see whether Keith is a contender or not.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone saw the Bradley fight? Bradley's face was fucked up


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah i seen it,The guy is going backwards and quick, shame thou as i like the the guy.I thought after that war with Ruslan he would never be the same again but he looked to be fine against Jmm,He has not looked good in the two fights since


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Garcia vs. Thurman would be interesting. Would be a good gauge to see whether Keith is a contender or not.


I think Thurman would take swift apart and i cant imagine Danny wants anything to do with him.Garcia needs to stop fighting bums at 140 and step up to 147 but i think hes fully aware that when he does he will be exposed .Garcia does not convince me at all.Khan was schooling him before he landed a big shot.he was hanging on for dear life in the last 2 rounds against a very shot Judah and he clearly lost the fight with Herrera.Fighting guys like Rod Salka in your 6th title defence pretty much tells its own story


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko is coming back to New York -- Brooklyn to be exact.
> 
> Klitschko, whose 18th title defense will take place on April 25 in the second fight of his three-fight HBO contract, will fight at the Barclays Center in what will be the first heavyweight championship bout at the 2-year-old arena, which has already hosted more than a dozen fight cards.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12045677/wladimir-klitschko-make-18th-title-defense-april-25-brooklyn

Because of Wladimir's plans Tyson Fury has now opted to fight on Feb 28th against an opponent yet to be determined.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12042369/tyson-fury-fight-feb-28-risk-mandatory-challenger-status-vs-wladimir-klitschko


----------



## suha52 (Jun 6, 2014)

I Love fighting its a expressing of talent rom your Heart. 

"Fighting is a pure chaos to become a fighter you must be simple be physically and mentally tough in all ways from mind to heart"



*Sports News*


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

suha52 said:


> I Love fighting its a expressing of talent rom your Heart.
> 
> "Fighting is a pure chaos to become a fighter you must be simple be physically and mentally tough in all ways from mind to heart"
> 
> ...


Well said mate


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So Dan Rafael of ESPN has named Terrence Crawford Fighter Of The Year. Do we think he made the right choice?

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12068244/terence-crawford-named-fighter-year



> *Rafael's fighters of the year
> *
> 2014: Terence Crawford
> 2013: Floyd Mayweather Jr.
> ...


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

His KO over Yuriorkis Gamboa was probs best performance of the year


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IBF are forcing Froch to face Degale next :fuckthis

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/11564/froch-ordered-to-negotiate-fight-with-degale

Jermain Taylor's first defense of his new title will be against Sergio Mora :bryanlol

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12116953/jermain-taylor-defend-middleweight-belt-vs-sergio-mora


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Froch vs Degale could be so one sided!


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

AO any updates on Manny/Mayweather ?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Renegator said:


> AO any updates on Manny/Mayweather ?


Just back and forth jabs on Social Media :jordan5


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

If it ain't signed and done by end of the month. FUCKING FORGET IT lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien lives! It's a belated Christmas miracle.

Who needs Floyd vs. Pac when we've got Canelo vs. Cotto :lenny


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am not dead....I took a hiatus 

*Carl Froch's trainer remains hopeful about a Las Vegas fight with Julio Chavez Jr*



> "We are still going through the Chavez offer and whether that will happen at the end of March," he told Sky Sports News. "Nothing has been confirmed yet, but we are in talks about Carl fighting Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Damien lives! It's a belated Christmas miracle.
> 
> Who needs Floyd vs. Pac when we've got Canelo vs. Cotto :lenny


Pretty much, I'm much more interested in Canelo vs. Cotto and it's not just cause I'm a Cotto fan.




Damien said:


> I am not dead....I took a hiatus
> 
> *Carl Froch's trainer remains hopeful about a Las Vegas fight with Julio Chavez Jr*


Please lord let this happen so Chavez Jr can get KTFO!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone hyped for Bermane Stiverne vs. Deontay Wilder?

Wilder's first real test and it comes for a World Title!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Froch says his Las Vegas fight with Julio Chavez Jr is nearly agreed*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Anyone hyped for Bermane Stiverne vs. Deontay Wilder?
> 
> Wilder's first real test and it comes for a World Title!


A little bit actually, can't wait to see if Wilder is the real deal or not. When is it anyway?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Damien said:


> Anyone hyped for Bermane Stiverne vs. Deontay Wilder?
> 
> Wilder's first real test and it comes for a World Title!


Hell yeah, can't wait to see if this guy is legit or not. 

But, have you seen much Anthony Joshua yet? Fuuuck. Talented, extremely talented.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> A little bit actually, can't wait to see if Wilder is the real deal or not. When is it anyway?


17th January 



Tavernicus said:


> Hell yeah, can't wait to see if this guy is legit or not.
> 
> But, have you seen much Anthony Joshua yet? Fuuuck. Talented, extremely talented.


Yeah Joshua vs Fury needs to happen


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Damien said:


> Yeah Joshua vs Fury needs to happen


Can't wait to see more of him. That's a match bound to happen.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Carl Froch says his Las Vegas fight with Julio Chavez Jr is nearly agreed*


Sweet. I take it Froch vs. Chavez Jr will end up on Sky Box Office? I don't mind paying for that since it'll likely be Carl's last fight.

I wonder if the rise in box office price for WWE events will also effect boxing as well?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am still waiting for the May fight announcements!


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Fuck it bro. 


Froch/Chavez will be great


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Roc-Nation have just bought Gary Shaw's promotional company. Granted Shaw hasn't really been a force in boxing for years but it does signal just how serious Jay-Z is about entering the boxing fold.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12140894/roc-nation-shaw-productions-finish-merger


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Jay Z has $$ to splash and I can see him acquiring more stables


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If I was DiBella or Goosen I would join forces with Roc-Nation. You've got a better chance competing with Golden Boy and Top Rank with Jay'z resources behind you.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Well....it just got real!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Well....it just got real!












:damn Jay-Z ain't fucking around


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuck how long has it been since Ward has made the news? Is he going to fight so or is he retired?


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Damien said:


> Well....it just got real!


YES BRING HIM BACK


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Golden Boy Promotions President Oscar De La Hoya has settled a lawsuit with former company CEO Richard Schaefer, who resigned after 10 years last June, *and also relinquished promotional rights to a number of top boxers who are signed with adviser Al Haymon*, according to a report by Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Neither De La Hoya nor Schaefer could be reached for an immediate comment. *Golden Boy reportedly retained the promotional rights of such high-profile Haymon-advised fighters Amir Khan, Lucas Matthysse and Leo Santa Cruz, but lost promotional ties to other Haymon fighters, such as RING junior welterweight champion Danny Garcia and Adrien Broner.*
> 
> The move could open the door for Schaefer to align himself with Floyd Mayweather Jr.’s promotional company, Mayweather Promotions, as he had become very close to the pound-for-pound king during the many years Mayweather fought under the Golden Boy banner. However, part of the settlement bars Schaefer from promoting for a period of time, though the source, which was unnamed, did not know how long that period would be.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/374413-de-la-hoya-schaefer-settle-golden-boy-loses-several-haymon-fighters


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Broner rejects $40 million offer for 5 years with Roc Nation Sports*



> TMZ is reporting that boxing star Adrien Broner has rejected a healthy 5-year, $40 million offer from Roc Nation Sports. Broner felt that the offer was insulting to him because it was for only $8 million per year. Broner figures that he’ll be fighting four times in 2015 alone. Unfortunately, Broner didn’t say what kind of money he’s looking for to sign with them, but you’d have to assume that it’s a lot more than the $40 million that Roc Nation was supposedly offering him to sign.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Broner gonna regret that one


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

What a bellend Broner is,If its true and he turned that down then he has fucked up big time


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Who the fuck is gonna pay him more than that? Unless he's gonna get a nice check from big bro Floyd


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol Floyd is all about Floyd. Broner thinks he will be the next Floyd but without the promotional ethic.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Broner fpalm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Talks are ongoing for a junior welterweight bout between RING No. 1-rated Lucas Matthysse and No. 4 Ruslan Provodnikov for March or April, according to Provodnikov’s promoter, Artie Pelullo of Banner Promotions.
> 
> “I have talked to Golden Boy [Promotions] about Matthysse,” said Pelullo during a Monday interview with RingTV.com. “Both sides are interested in making the fight.”


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/374687-promoter-ruslan-provodnikov-lucas-matthysse-in-talks

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


> A press conference is scheduled for Wednesday at the NBC Studios building in New York City, where powerful adviser Al Haymon is expected to announce an exclusive output deal with NBC Sports, according to several sources familiar with the details.
> 
> The agreement for the boxing series could yield around 24 fight dates involving Haymon’s fighters, several of whom were released from their promotional agreement with Golden Boy Promotions as a result of the company’s settlement with former CEO Richard Schaefer, who resigned after 10 years last June.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/374561-sources-al-haymon-to-announce-series-in-new-york-on-wednesday

Haymon's getting ready to take over boxing.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

That matchup certainly interests me!

---

*Anthony Joshua out of Kevin Johnson fight with back injury*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Holy fuck Ruslan vs Matthyssee? Gonna be a WAR!!!! :avit:


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Holy fuck Ruslan vs Matthyssee? Gonna be a WAR!!!! :avit:


OMG FUCK YES


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

N supposedly Pacquiao has agreed to the terms for fighting Floyd. Damn will it actually happen at last??? :wall


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I think I might see the greatest bout ever happen this year!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

2015 year of Boxing is shaping nicely, and if Pacman did comes to terms with Floyd I just might cry and pass out seeing those two stand in the ring, with flash bulbs going wild, people going nuts, and the way begins.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> 2015 year of Boxing is shaping nicely, and if Pacman did comes to terms with Floyd I just might cry and pass out seeing those two stand in the ring, with flash bulbs going wild, people going nuts, and the way begins.


March 7th Broner is fighting John Molina & Keith Thurman vs Robert Guerrero :hmm:

April 11th Danny Garcia is going to fight Lamont Peterson, finally a real test for him :avit: :avit:

And the rumored fight between Rigo & Leo Santa Cruz (holy shit Rigo getting back to a televised event):done

Plus if they make Pac/Floyd & Canelo/Cotto this might be one of the best boxing years of all time :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So what's the split between the two? I assume it'll be 60-40 Mayweather.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

₵A$H®;44010281 said:


> So what's the split between the two? I assume it'll be 60-40 Mayweather.


I would assume it is but we won't know until the contract is actually signed and made public


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well from the report I've read on espn, Pacman doesn't care about taking less money this time around. ^Man that lineup get the popcorn ready!


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

₵A$H®;44010281 said:


> So what's the split between the two? I assume it'll be 60-40 Mayweather.


Pac would get 40 mil min


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

If that turns out to be true, then it's very reasonable. Lol I can't wait for Mayweather to teach him a boxing lesson. UD or TKO. However he wants it, it's going to happen. 48-0. Mark it down.






0:25. #EasyWork


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

₵A$H®;44013457 said:


> If that turns out to be true, then it's very reasonable. Lol I can't wait for Mayweather to teach him a boxing lesson. UD or TKO. However he wants it, it's going to happen. 48-0. Mark it down.


No way is this an easy fight for Floyd. Pacquiao is one of the few fighters who appear to have the speed and boxing skill necessary to give Floyd huge trouble. Cotto fight showed that Floyd could get beat if someone can cut the ring off and pressure him. Too bad that Cotto couldn't adjust mid fight like Floyd did to hold him off :no: A problem Pacquiao won't have with Roach there

I say split decision win at best for Floyd, but my gut tells me Pacquiao wins. (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*THURMAN VS. GUERRERO, BRONER VS. MOLINA, AND GARCIA VS. PETERSON TO AIR ON NBC*



> At today's press conference to officially announce the joint venture between influential advisor Al Haymon and NBC to bring boxing back to network television, the following three fights have been revealed: Keith Thurman vs. Robert Guerrero, Adrien Broner vs. John Molina, and Danny Garcia vs. Lamont Peterson. The first event televised on NBC will take place on March 7 at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, Nevada and will be headlined by Thurman vs. Guerrero.
> 
> The co-main event to that fight will be Broner vs. Molina. The second event televised on NBC will feature a jr. welterweight title unification between WBC & WBA champion Danny Garcia and IBF champion Lamont Peterson, which will take place on April 11. Al Michaels will be the host of the PBC (Premier Boxing Champion) on NBC series and Sugar Ray Leonard will be the lead analyst. Only a few select members of the media were invited to attend the scheduled press conference, which has already begun, so be sure to keep it locked on FightHype.com for the rest of the day as more specific details become known.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> No way is this an easy fight for Floyd. Pacquiao is one of the few fighters who appear to have the speed and boxing skill necessary to give Floyd huge trouble. Cotto fight showed that Floyd could get beat if someone can cut the ring off and pressure him. Too bad that Cotto couldn't adjust mid fight like Floyd did to hold him off :no: A problem Pacquiao won't have with Roach there
> 
> I say split decision win at best for Floyd, but my gut tells me Pacquiao wins. (Y)



:lol

Trash talking aside, I think Floyd is going to win by UD. If I want to make a case for Pacquiao, then Pacquiao has a great chance to catch him early like when Mosley caught Mayweather in the early rounds. He definitely has the power and speed to put him on his heels. Making the fight a quick pace is a *must* for Pacquiao IMO. If Floyd ends up feeling him out and slow down / controlling the tempo, then it's going to be almost impossible to break his defense in the later half. Counter punch galore from then-on. 

I hope this fight FINALLY happens. It's going to be an outstanding atmosphere. Probably even bigger than the Super Bowl. Casual fans like me would treat this like a holiday.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Mayweather vs Pacquiao, Dreams do come true :mj2 Wow, what a fair split as well.

Don't think it'll be an easy fight for Floyd by any means though. Floyd hasn't started well his last couple fights and you just know Pac-man is going to come out hard and fast. The man's been clamouring for this fight for years now. 

I don't think Pac-man has the speed and stamina he had a few years ago to effectively penetrate the most rock solid defence in the history of boxing for an extended period of time though, so if it doesn't happen early, Floyd wins.

At this point I don't even care who wins, I just want to see them fight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

On one hand I'm glad it's finally happening, but on the other I would've been more excited if they were both still in their prime.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Boxing matches on NBC? :wayans

Huge boxing matches on Free TV?!? :mcgee

Al Haymon putting in that work :denzel

My life is now complete :mj2 



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Mayweather vs Pacquiao, Dreams do come true :mj2 Wow, what a fair split as well.
> 
> Don't think it'll be an easy fight for Floyd by any means though. Floyd hasn't started well his last couple fights and you just know Pac-man is going to come out hard and fast. The man's been clamouring for this fight for years now.
> 
> ...


Meh at this point in Floyd's career you really don't need that kind of stamina to beat him. Besides if he thought having Maidana in his face all night was bad wait till Pacquiao starts throwing crazy ass punches from different angles, except at a much quicker pace than Maidana could throw. :avit: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *THURMAN VS. GUERRERO, BRONER VS. MOLINA, AND GARCIA VS. PETERSON TO AIR ON NBC*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

NBC got a gold mine of a lineup, I'm straight edge I just might start to drink one beer and celebrate Mayweather vs Pacquiao lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Hoping Stiverne KO's that fake :avit: :avit:

Wilder has not impressed me at all fighting bums n shit.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

If the fight finally does happen between Floyd Mayweather Jr. & Manny Pacquiao it will have been many years too late. That said, it's still a good matchup for the division and boxing in general.

Stiverne will probably knockout Deontay Wilder. Wilder's impressive KO streak means nothing because it's been against people no one's ever heard of. He looked terrible against Nicolai Firtha- yeah I know, who??

Lucas Browne seems like a good up and coming heavyweight.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

It would have been best at 2011 imo


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Hoping Stiverne KO's that fake :avit: :avit:
> 
> Wilder has not impressed me at all fighting bums n shit.


Im loving this build and I like Wilder a lot more after watching that.

A guy handling his business to take care of his sick kid just gets me all :mj2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*The Filipino boxer’s management says fight is a “long way” off*



> Boxing fans hoping to see the fight of the century between eight-division world champion Manny Pacquiao and unbeaten Floyd Mayweather will have to keep waiting.
> 
> On Wednesday, Pacman’s publicist Fred Sternburg quelled rumors that Pacman had agreed to Mayweather’s terms for a potential showdown in early May this week, despite that being widely reported in the media.
> 
> *“There is still a long way to go,” Sternburg told the BBC. But, he conceded that “the movement has been in a positive direction.”*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

If they were smart they'd announce the fight during the Super Bowl. There'd be millions watching and you know Floyd would love the spotlight to be all on him


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Damien said:


> *The Filipino boxer’s management says fight is a “long way” off*


Why they keep doing this to us mane


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Don King wants Mike Tyson to fight Bermane Stiverne*


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Don King has lost his damn mind. Tyson looks like he's enjoying himself more now than when he was boxing why on earth would he go back unless the money was too much. But I doubt there's that much interest in a Tyson return anyway


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Mike Tyson looked poor and lost in his last outing to Kevin McBride for crying out loud. The fire is no longer there and he'd just emberrass himself. The heavyweight division is in dire condition but even Tyson wouldn't be able to make a dent right now after years of inactivity, drug/alcohol abuse, generally lack of care about his fitness....although he is no longer as fat as he once was.

Teleport back anywhere from 1986 to 2004 (Danny Williams fight)....Tyson launches Stiverne's head into the 50th row with the first uppercut.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Going to be fun!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

The train comes to a screeching halt as far as Wilder is concerned. Wilder has been given light touches for most of his career- that record looks good but is super padded. His KO's are spectacular but against no-hopers. His best scalp was probably a very faded Liakhovich, who was more or less done after the war he had with Shannon Briggs almost 10 years ago. He never found the same success after that fight...a good, underrated one and one of the better heavyweight fights since Klitschko-Lewis.

Stiverne beating nipples "Chris Arreola" probably trumps his entire career to be honest. I don't know if you guys do picks or whatever but I have Stiverne winning by knockout.

The third Rios vs Alvarado fight next week is going to be another brutal and bloody affair.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Overcomer said:


> The train comes to a screeching halt as far as Wilder is concerned. Wilder has been given light touches for most of his career- that record looks good but is super padded. His KO's are spectacular but against no-hopers. His best scalp was probably a very faded Liakhovich, who was more or less done after the war he had with Shannon Briggs almost 10 years ago. He never found the same success after that fight...a good, underrated one and one of the better heavyweight fights since Klitschko-Lewis.
> 
> Stiverne beating nipples "Chris Arreola" probably trumps his entire career to be honest. I don't know if you guys do picks or whatever but I have Stiverne winning by knockout.
> 
> The third Rios vs Alvarado fight next week is going to be another brutal and bloody affair.


I agree, Wilder may have more to lose in this fight but I don't think he'll pull this one out.

And that fights gonna be great, gonna need to rewatch the first two now


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am still picking Wilder, I think he will have enough but it won't be easy like the others


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

I'm seeing Pacman has agreed to fight Mayweather May 2 in Las Vegas.

http://m.espn.go.com/extra/boxing/story?storyId=12164550&src=desktop


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Some light humor for the thread. Always Loved Mayorga- one of my favorites. If he knew english he would've made a great heel in pro wrestling.

Let's see if that Mayweather - Pacquiao fight materializes. I read some blurb about someone in the camp saying they could easily make a fight with Cotto or Kahn if negotiations don't follow through.

Last thing about Wilder- whatever happens he's forever a legend because of this


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Doesn't that guy have a mental disorder or something


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah from watching that video above, one thing is true the sport of Boxing needs the heavyweight division to get some shine. That staredown just made me want to watch the fight tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Was looking at the odds for Wilder vs. Stiverne earlier, I am so tempted to put some money down on Stiverne, if he can survive the early rounds I think he's got a great shot at stopping Wilder.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Stiverne (24-1-1, 21 KO) weighed in at 239 pounds, with Wilder (32-0, 32 KO) coming in at 219. The weight is about average for Stiverne in recent fights, but is the lowest for Wilder since 2012, when he weighed 217 against Owen Beck. He's been between 223 and 229 in his last nine fights.


http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/1/16/7560301/weights-bermane-stiverne-239-deontay-wilder-219


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Golden Boy have signed Middleweight David Lemieux. Hope this leads to an eventual showdown with Canelo :mark:

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12180231/david-lemieux-signs-agreement-golden-boy-promotions

Showtime and HBO have already met to discuss the logistics of Mayweather vs. Pacquaio.

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/11667/showtime-hbo-talk-mayweather-pacquiao


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

I read that same article on Espn. I forget where I saw it, might have been boxinginsider or something there was an interview with someone from T.M.T. who said they are also in talks with Cotto, Alvarez or Amir Khan in the event the Pacquiao fight doesn't follow through.....which concerns me. I am very skeptical and probably will not believe the fight is going to happen until those two guys are in the very ring. There always seems to be some hurdle that comes up. Wish boxing was more like UFC were you get the best consistently fighting the best.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm actually somewhat hyped for this fight. Been a while since I said that for a heavyweight Title fight. Wilder looks in amazing shape by the way. He really wants this. Good hoping for a slug-fest :avit:


And can someone tell Canelo to stop being a little bitch if it's true he's tired of waiting on contract negotiations with Cotto and wants a new opponent. He's just reached Amir Khan levels of retardedness, Floyd doesn't want to fight you Khan just shut the hell up and move on to the next one :maury

Obviously Cotto is waiting to see if the Pacman/Floyd talks fail and he can just swoop in and get the rematch with Floyd and a nice paycheck. Also he's fucking delusional if he really wants to have his fight on the same night as any Floyd fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.boxingscene.com/de-la-hoya-cottos-deadline-passed-canelo-moving-on--86432

Floyd has Cotto in his back pocket in case it doesn't work out with Pac---don't be surprised when it doesn't.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Overcomer said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/de-la-hoya-cottos-deadline-passed-canelo-moving-on--86432
> 
> Floyd has Cotto in his back pocket in case it doesn't work out with Pac---don't be surprised when it doesn't.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow Cotto didn't want the fight to go down, this is what is hurting boxing. De La Hoya changing a date if Pacman vs Mayweather happens, don't talk about respect it's because putting a fight on the same day as that fight, it will split the money you can make that night on PPV buys.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Wow Cotto didn't want the fight to go down, this is what is hurting boxing. De La Hoya changing a date if Pacman vs Mayweather happens, don't talk about respect it's because putting a fight on the same day as that fight, it will split the money you can make that night on PPV buys.


I thought it was Canelo being impatient that ruined the fight talks. Obviously nothing will happen until Floyd/Pacquiao is resolved


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

This was a well known duck at the time, as well Paul Williams. Those fights should've happened at the time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope the dude that looks like LeBron wins tonight. Wilder?


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, Wilder won. They haven't announced it yet but i'm sure he won on points. It was a winnable fight for Stiverne but he didn't do what he needed to. Wasn't active enough on the outside or cut off the ring- just chased him around the whole time.

Still not sold on Wilder. I don't think he'll beat Klitschko or even someone like Povetkin.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Stiverne boxed like a tool tonight. Wilder impressed me but only mildly. He didn't look like a world beater more like the other guy didn't do nearly enough to make it a contest


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Wilder stepped up but the fact he couldn't KO him means the competition is harder now.

Right time to face Fury


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wilder performed better than I thought he would, I was impressed with his jab. I am still not convinced that he's got the abilities to dethrone Wladimir but at least he's brought back some much needed excitement to the heavyweight division.

Not sure what to make of the Cotto vs. Canelo talks falling through, perhaps Miguel procrastinated because he knew he is Mayweather's back up plan, but I do feel like Canelo's ego is getting a bit out of control. Guy acts like royalty despite not achieving that much yet.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Cotto vs Mayweather II is gonna happen


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

From a historical standpoint the Cotto match is an enticing prospect for Floyd, he could emulate a record that only Henry Armstrong has achieved. Still pulling for the Pac match though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Wilder is the Man.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol yeah I was wrong big time. I knew Stiverne wasn't gonna be able to outjab him due to the long reach, but I figured he would've been able to at least negate Wilder's jab by at least getting into the inside. He didn't do it. He admitted he fought like dog shit, but means a hill of beans since the decision is in the books. Interesting to see who Wilder faces now- I wouldn't mind seeing how he'd do against Tyson Fury or even a David Haye. There is some brief sparring footage of Haye-Wilder out there.

I also tend to agree....the fact there hasn't been an announcement means the Pac-Mayweather fight probably isn't going to happen. We should just accept it probably never will.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Jennings: Klitschko Fight is Done For April 25, MSG*



> LAS VEGAS -- The heavyweight division is picking up steam.
> 
> Moments after Deontay Wilder lifted the title from Bermane Stivene, we have news of another big heavyweight fight for the spring.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sucks we won't be able to see Wladimir unify with Wilder until the fall, after Jennings he's gotta fulfill his mandatory with Fury.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Froch injures himself before the Chavez Jr deal is even done

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12194708/carl-froch-injury-puts-potential-julio-cesar-chavez-jr-fight-hold


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Froch would probably beat the shit out of Chavez Jr. Chavez Jr. is so mediocre. It would make a good fight because he comes forward has a cast iron jaw but I"m pretty sure Froch would beat him easily.

How much demand is there over there for a Degale fight? I would be interested to see Froch fight Bernard Hopkins. Hops has never held the title at super middle.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I think there's domestic demand for DeGale/Froch but PPV wise I see it doing awful because like Groves it will be clearly obvious he will batter DeGale.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Bermane Stiverne remains hospitalized after title bout with severe dehydration*



> Bermane Stiverne, who was listless and didn't let his hands go nearly enough Saturday when he lost his WBC heavyweight title to Deontay Wilder, remained hospitalized because of severe dehydration.
> 
> Stiverne was taken to University Medical Center following his wide unanimous decision loss to Wilder at the MGM Grand Garden on Saturday. He did not attend the post-fight news conference and was taken to the hospital for a precautionary examination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere we go!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope Floyd is ready for a landslide of shit coming his way. The media and fans will be on full hate mode for the rest of his career, even if he does beat Cotto north of 154lbs.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Pacquiao’s Plan B targets UK’s Khan*



> As Floyd Mayweather continues to put everything on hold, Manny Pacquiao’s people are laying the groundwork for its Plan B and reports gathered by the Bulletin from its sources in the US reveal that the Filipino is also being eyed to bring his act to Europe or the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> While Pacquiao is not yet pulling the plug on getting a May 2 faceoff with Mayweather, the fighter’s handlers are starting to act and they’re expected to buckle down to work as soon as it becomes official that Mayweather is fighting somebody else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Is that the end of Froch?

*Frank Warren negotiating for Tyson Fury to challenge new heavyweight champion Deontay Wilder instead of Christian Hammer*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

If they seriously go after other people


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Damien said:


> Is that the end of Froch?
> 
> *Frank Warren negotiating for Tyson Fury to challenge new heavyweight champion Deontay Wilder instead of Christian Hammer*


I have heard for Froch it is either Chavez Jr or he retires. Groves he's already beat twice, GGG he won't fight, Degale appears to only have domestic interest- certainly not that big fight he wanted----I doubt anyone really wants to see another Kessler fight- Andre Ward will not sell.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Pacquiao’s Plan B targets UK’s Khan*


Khan vs. Pacquiao in Wembley :krillin


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


>


Looks to be an interesting contest. Isn't that the guy Sergio blew his knee out against? :hmm:


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

House Blackbeard said:


> Khan vs. Pacquiao in Wembley :krillin


I saw a blurb about Pacquiao wanting to fight him in Dubai....


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> I hope Floyd is ready for a landslide of shit coming his way. The media and fans will be on full hate mode for the rest of his career, even if he does beat Cotto north of 154lbs.



Well he's ran from and given excuse after excuse to avoid Pacquiao for 5 years now. So the shit will be very well deserved. 

Floyd will go down as the biggest fraud in boxing history. What's sad is, I don't think he cares. 

Chic Fil A should be calling this man for an endorsement deal.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Sources close to the situation have told BoxingScene.com that a fight between Saul 'Canelo' Alvarez (44-1-1, 31KOs) and James Kirkland (32-1, 28KOs) is on the verge of being finalized for May 2nd at the Alamadome in San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> According to reports Carl Froch is interested in a summer showdown with Bernard Hopkins if a fight with Julio Cesar Chavez Jr can't be made.
> 
> Froch said in the Daily Mail: “The elbow would have affected my training for Chavez. I am also aware of the situation regarding Hopkins and I am very interested in that fight.”
> Also his promoter Eddie Hearn has hinted he may vacate his IBF title.
> ...


Source

I dunno if I want to see that, he would kill Hopkins


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Canelo got himself a pretty crazy matchup if true!!! And he still wants to fight on the 2nd??? Like anyone is going to see that over Pacquiao/Floyd if that fight does indeed happen :HHH2


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Damien said:


> Source
> 
> I dunno if I want to see that, he would kill Hopkins


They tried to make that fight happen a few years ago. I would be interested to see it I think he would be able to hang with Froch. He was able to withstand Kovalev's power, a much bigger man. I would give Hopkins a better chance against Froch than Kovalev anyday + 168 is a weight in which Hopkins has never held any gold.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

For those who haven't seen this fight your missing out. It took place this past saturday on the undercard of the Wilder/Stieverne fight. Great little match between two good young fighters. I'll defo be paying attention to both from now on :avit: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


>


Brook vs. Berto would be a decent fight. Surprised they'd go with a precarious match like that, thought they'd give Kell a soft opponent considering he's just came back from a really bad stabbing.



Overcomer said:


> I saw a blurb about Pacquiao wanting to fight him in Dubai....


I am fine with any location but it would be really cool to have Pacquiao fighting in London.



GAD247 said:


> Well he's ran from and given excuse after excuse to avoid Pacquiao for 5 years now. So the shit will be very well deserved.
> 
> Floyd will go down as the biggest fraud in boxing history.


Disagree, now seems like the only time the fight was close to being made. Top Rank were as much to blame for the previous talks breaking down.

I also can't agree with your last comment. Not fighting Pac will cast a huge shadow over Floyd's career but it's not like he hasn't fought other top guys. He's a first ballot hall of famer with many great victories under his belt. Mayweather was an animal in his Super Featherweight days.



Damien said:


>


Should be fun while it lasts.



Damien said:


> Source
> 
> I dunno if I want to see that, he would kill Hopkins


If Kovalev couldn't stop Hopkins, Froch ain't either.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Klitschko: I Want To Fight and Punish Shannon Briggs!*



> World heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko has said he wants to finally meet perennial taunter Shannon Briggs of the United States in the ring after facing Bryant Jennings in April.
> 
> His management team has confirmed WBA, WBO, IBF and IBO champion Klitschko will face undefeated American heavyweight Jennings at New York's Madison Square Gardens on April 25.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

No thanks, Wladimir needs to face Fury or Wilder after Jennings.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Khan said on Ringside today that he's now a free agent. Opens up the path for a Pacquiao fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Andy Lee vs. Peter Quillen is in the works.

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/11747/lee-quillin-in-the-works

Al Haymon's Empire continues to grow



> One week after NBC announced a multiyear deal with powerful adviser and manager Al Haymon that includes the return of boxing to network primetime, Haymon will unveil another television deal with cable network Spike TV on Thursday, multiple sources with knowledge of the series told ESPN.com.
> 
> A news conference is scheduled for Thursday afternoon at Spike TV headquarters in Santa Monica, California, although virtually no boxing media has been invited, which is similar to last week's announcement of the NBC series in New York.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12209302/al-haymon-set-unveil-new-spike-boxing-series

Yup the deal was announced today.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/377589-berto-lopez-porter-garcia-debut-al-haymons-spike-tv-event


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Top Rank were as much to blame for the previous talks breaking down.


How so? 

From what I've read and seen on interviews on both sides, Floyd "first" demanded Olympic style drug testing, Manny eventually agreed. 

Next, Floyd wanted 60/40 split, Manny agreed. 

He's agreed to the site, date, glove size etc etc. 

Now, Floyd says he just wants Arum out of the way and "then" the fight will happen? 

Really?? Cmon man. 



House Blackbeard said:


> I also can't agree with your last comment. Not fighting Pac will cast a huge shadow over Floyd's career but it's not like he hasn't fought other top guys. He's a first ballot hall of famer with many great victories under his belt. Mayweather was an animal in his Super Featherweight days.


Sure he did. But to me, he will always be the "champ" that had excuse after excuse not to give the fans the fight they've wanted for nearly 5 years. Hall of fame? Absolutely, but with a asterisk the size of MGM Grand.


.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Isn't tomorrow the 3rd Alvarado vs. Rios fight?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Purse Bid Ordered By WBO For Lee-Saunders Title Fight*



> The saga surrounding the World Boxing Organization (WBO) middleweight title was met with yet another plot twist Friday morning. Unbeaten contender Billy Joe Saunders—previously rumored to have been willing to once again step aside—has instead enforced his mandatory status for a due title shot versus recently crowned Andy Lee.
> 
> A purse bid hearing has been ordered by the sanctioning body, to be held on Tuesday, January 27th at London Stansted Airport. The minimum acceptable bid for the forthcoming middleweight title fight is $200,000.
> 
> ...


Plot thickens!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Isn't tomorrow the 3rd Alvarado vs. Rios fight?


:yes



Damien said:


>


I see Manny's still rocking that lego haircut in 2015.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Former junior middleweight titlist Canelo Alvarez, who withdrew from talks to challenge middleweight world champion Miguel Cotto last week because Cotto was taking too long to make a deal, officially moved on Friday as he and slugger James Kirkland signed to fight each other, Golden Boy Promotions president Oscar De La Hoya told ESPN.com.
> 
> The scheduled 12-round bout, which will be at a contract maximum weight of 155 pounds, likely will take place May 2 either at the Alamodome in San Antonio or the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas, De La Hoya said.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12219154/canelo-alvarez-fight-james-kirkland-golden-boy-promotions-president-oscar-de-la-hoya-says

Will be interesting to see how this fight does against Mayweather's PPV.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol who in the blue hell is Kirkland, and expect low numbers for that fight who was see only Canelo. Alvarado vs Rios 3 tonight who's watching?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't know man, Canelo vs. Kirkland on regular HBO could do very well. All depends on who Mayweather chooses for his opponent.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Arum said that although there is no set opponent should Pacquiao need one for May 30, welterweight contender Amir Khan, a former unified junior welterweight titlist from England, is the leading candidate. Khan has been unsuccessful so far in landing his much-desired fight with Mayweather, but Pacquiao certainly would be just as significant.
> 
> Pacquiao (57-5-2, 38 KOs), the 36-year-old Filipino legend, and Khan (30-3, 19 KOs), 28, know each other well because they have sparred together and spent time in training camps together when Freddie Roach, Pacquiao's longtime trainer, also trained Khan.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12220577/manny-pacquiao-making-backup-plans-case-there-no-floyd-mayweather-fight

I've never been a huge fan of the monarchy but if Prince Harry manages to make Pac vs. Khan happen in London my views may change.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone have a stream for tonight's fight with Alvarado and Rios? I can't find a HBO one, just ShoBox.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Lol who in the blue hell is Kirkland, and expect low numbers for that fight who was see only Canelo. Alvarado vs Rios 3 tonight who's watching?


Kirkland isnt' as big as he was a few years ago before he got knocked out and went to prison but he has a crowd pleasing style.

The main event should be good tonight


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh wow that fight last night was a massacre. Alvarado was there physically but mentally I have no clue...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Alvarado is done, he needs to walk away now before he does some serious damage to his health.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Alvarado is done, he needs to walk away now before he does some serious damage to his health.


I sure hope he does that performance was disgraceful. At least Rios came to fight like he wanted it Alvarado was there for a paycheck


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Frampton title fight to be shown live on ITV*



> ITV will screen live IBF super bantamweight champion Carl Frampton’s eagerly-awaited first title defence against Chris Avalos.
> 
> Boxing fans will be able to enjoy free to air coverage of all the action from the CWM FX sponsored bout taking place in Belfast on February 28.
> 
> ...


Also the GGG fight will be on Channel5!

So free boxing ftw!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Carl Frampton title fight to be shown live on ITV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nice

If they're smart, they'll put Frampton vs. Quigg on ITV as well.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Promoter: Juan Manuel Marquez ‘would love to fight’ Kell Brook*

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/378519-promoter-juan-manuel-marquez-would-love-to-fight-kell-brook

If Eddie can make Brook vs. Marquez for the summer :krillin


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

They are in the same arena tonight!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey I think with Floyd and Pacquiao talking, it makes me believe more than Floyd says yes to the deal, and we get that May fight.

https://vine.co/v/OTUJgPdVDaP

Lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> They are in the same arena tonight!





HoHo Uchiha said:


> https://vine.co/v/OTUJgPdVDaP


You guys are building up my hopes. Is this the Superbowl week? Floyd usually announces his fight about then.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> Hours after a public face-to-face meeting and brief discussion during halftime of Tuesday night's Miami Heat-Milwaukee Bucks game in Miami, Manny Pacquiao and Floyd Mayweather Jr. met privately for more than an hour to continue discussing terms for their proposed May 2 megafight.
> 
> They met inside Pacquiao's hotel suite and "it was very pleasant and very encouraging, and we give Floyd credit for coming over," Pacquiao adviser Michael Koncz, who was present at the meeting, told ESPN.com on Wednesday. "That's the first time they ever sat eye to eye. I've met Floyd many times, but he and Manny had never had a chance to meet. They talked at halftime, but this was a longer, more serious meeting. You could tell by their body language that this was very positive. It was for a good hour or more.
> 
> "It was a business meeting, but it wasn't a tense business meeting. I think that's because they both have mutual respect for each other. We'll determine what will happen over the next couple of days."


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12242720/floyd-mayweather-jr-manny-pacquiao-meet-privately-continue-discussing-terms-fight?ex_cid=sportscenterFB

It's getting closer and closer to be a done deal. Make it happen Floyd.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Seeing them both together talking nearly made me faint, it's going to get done. Nobody getting in the middle, just a man talking to another man and get this fight done for the fans just beautifully to see.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh boy here we go again. I'm not getting excited for shit until it's signed.

Poor Cotto though who should he fight next?

Oh and nice Khan just got treated again :ti


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

We are sooooooooooooooo close now!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Shannon Briggs has told ESPN he has agreed a date to fight world heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko later this year.*



> Klitschko - the WBO, IBF, IBO and WBA champion - is set to make his 18th title defence against American Bryant Jennings at Madison Square Garden on April 25th.
> 
> However, former heavyweight titleholder Briggs claims he will then take on Klitschko in September, with Hamburg mooted as a potential venue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Shannon Briggs has told ESPN he has agreed a date to fight world heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko later this year.*


That fight is a complete farce. Wladimir should be ashamed.

Wilder and Fury should be on his radar not washed up fighters from the 90's.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So strange they meet at a Heat game and then have another meeting the next day.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*De La Hoya: Rigondeaux-Santa Cruz talks have begun*



> “Talks are underway” for a junior featherweight clash between RING champion Guillermo Rigondeaux and RING No. 2-ranked WBC titleholder Leo Santa Cruz, Golden Boy Promotions President Oscar De La Hoya informed RingTV.com on Wednesday.
> 
> “Hopefully, we can put together what would arguably be one of the best fights of the year with Leo Santa Cruz versus Guillermo Rigondeaux, so talks are underway,” said De La Hoya. “We’re in preliminary talks and they’ve started. That’s a fight that Leo has been asking for and that’s a fight that Rigondeaux has been asking for, so that’s something that we want to deliver to the fans.”


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *De La Hoya: Rigondeaux-Santa Cruz talks have begun*



:fuckyeah


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> So strange they meet at a Heat game and then have another meeting the next day.


Are you implying that this was a calculated PR move? :hmm:



Damien said:


> *De La Hoya: Rigondeaux-Santa Cruz talks have begun*


:nice


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Apparently Jalen Rose knows :hmm:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560864126872719360
Starting to feel the optimism myself









( Inb4 disappointment strikes again :lol )


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

₵A$H®;44674817 said:


> Apparently Jalen Rose knows :hmm:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560864126872719360
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

WE ARE CLOSE


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Groves on Creating DeGale Blockbuster With Dirrell Bros.*



> George Groves has opened the door to a “super fight” against James DeGale if they both win world championships.
> 
> Groves is the WBC mandatory challenger for super-middleweight champion Anthony Dirrell but is regularly linked with a rematch against DeGale, who he defeated in 2011 amid personal rivalry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Report: Mayweather/Pacquiao fight should be finalized in the 'next couple of days'*



> The super fight between Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Manny Pacquiao is on the verge of being finalized.
> 
> Top Rank fight promoter Bob Arum told George Willis of the New York Post on Friday that the fight is in the final stages of being made a reality.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man Mayweather and Pacman need to be recorded, when everything is finalized. Expect a huge press conference when it's done.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What exactly will happen to Canelo's fight though? Is he really gonna attempt to go against this fight or will he be on the undercard? Which would be pretty smart and awesome by the way


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Groves on Creating DeGale Blockbuster With Dirrell Bros.*


Andre Dirrell should never be allowed to compete in a title fight after his disgraceful display against Froch. The sad thing is he could probably easily beat DeGale.



Dragonballfan said:


> What exactly will happen to Canelo's fight though? Is he really gonna attempt to go against this fight or will he be on the undercard? Which would be pretty smart and awesome by the way


He'll move the date of the Kirkland fight, nobody is silly enough to compete with that juggernaut. 

I am more interested to see what's going to happen with Cotto now. Surely it's time Golovkin got his much deserved opportunity at the Middleweight Crown?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> I am more interested to see what's going to happen with Cotto now. Surely it's time Golovkin got his much deserved opportunity at the Middleweight Crown?


Well it won't happen anytime soon I don't think. Golovkin has a match coming up soon. And Cotto needs to fight someone already he's been inactive for almost a year already


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Well it won't happen anytime soon I don't think. Golovkin has a match coming up soon. And Cotto needs to fight someone already he's been inactive for almost a year already


Golovkin would be ready in time for the Puerto Rican parade date.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

TMZ saying the fight is signed!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Damien said:


> TMZ saying the fight is signed!


Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Fuck yeeeeeeeeeesssss!!!!!!!












> _Floyd Mayweather has agreed to fight Manny Pacquiao ... multiple sources tell TMZ Sports ... who say the two finally came to an agreement moments ago.
> 
> The two sides had been trying to hammer out a deal for a while to square off at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas on May 2nd.
> 
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/30/floyd-mayweather-vs-manny-pacquiao-fight-boxing-deal-done-fight-set/


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

House Blackbeard said:


> Are you implying that this was a calculated PR move? :hmm:


I wouldn't put it out of the question. This fight has been tried to be set up for so long and then BAM they are just at the same basketball game knowing full well the media would be all over the story.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm a Mayweather hater, but props to him for finally accepting the challenge!

- Vic


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*'Let's Get Ready to Rumble' Worth $400M*



> Those five words -- 'Let's Get Ready to Rumble' -- have made Buffer the undisputed king of boxing ring announcers and a hugely successful entrepreneur.
> 
> By trademarking his catchphrase, Buffer has generated over $400 million in revenue, selling the rights to music, video games, merchandise and while making personal appearances. His business venture is so successful, Buffer doesn't even have to say his catchphrase to make money. He makes more from the trademark than he does announcing in the ring.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll check it. Floyd got this.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'll check it. Floyd got this.


I hope he actually does, cement that legacy but there's a part of me that thinks Manny will take him


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't watch much boxing but will watch this one for sure.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

If they were smart they would announce it tomorrow during the Super Bowl (that is if it's going to happen)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Mikkel Kessler says he's "mentally retired" from the sport now, unless an offer comes down from Carl Froch or Andre Ward.*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The fact we haven't heard an announcement yet gives me more confidence that the fight is actually happening. A fight of this magnitude can't just be hashed out in a couple of days.

I wonder if it would end up on Sky Box Office here? I personally wouldn't have any issue paying £20 to watch it live.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Carl Froch vacates IBF world title & plans Vegas or Nottingham bout



> Carl Froch has vacated his IBF super-middleweight belt as he recovers from an elbow injury.
> 
> Fellow British boxer James DeGale, 29, who was the mandatory challenger, will now fight for the vacant title.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes make a public discussion on ESPN, and let those three handle their business, no more running and give the public one of the greatest fights to come.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Carl Froch vacates IBF world title & plans Vegas or Nottingham bout
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Even though Hopkins has lost a step or two I still think that's a horrible match up for Carl. They should push for a summer showdown with Chavez Jr and then ride off into the sunset.

Andre Dirrell's going to be the next IBF champ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The more I think about it the more I think we are not getting the fight as we won't have enough time to get press and stuff


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> The more I think about it the more I think we are not getting the fight as we won't have enough time to get press and stuff


Ignore Bob Arum, he's being salty because Floyd has excluded him from negotiations.

That Heat appearance wasn't set up for the talks to fall through.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's Floyd & Pacman trying to get it done:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563448580116348931


> _I set up this meeting with Manny Pacquiao to get this fight done but they will continue to tell the public it's us and that's NOT TRUE_.


https://shots.com/floydmayweather

Arum needs to get a grip and take the stick out of his ass.



Damien said:


> The more I think about it the more I think we are not getting the fight as we won't have enough time to get press and stuff


Keep having faith :zayn3


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Andy Lee vs. Peter Quillin Agreement is Reached*



> BoxingScene.com has confirmed that a deal has been reached for a fight between WBO middleweight champion Andy Lee (34-2, 24KOs) and the man who vacated the crown, Peter Quillin (31-0, 22KOs).
> 
> Promoter Lou DiBella had to overcome a major obstacle to get the deal done - a mandatory defense owed to Billy Joe Saunders. DiBella was able to work out a step-aside agreement with Saunders and his promoter Frank Warren. Saunders will be in line to face the Lee-Quillin winner.
> 
> ...


---

*Wladimir Klitschko targets Deontay Wilder after defence against Bryant Jennings*

Clearly Fury is not on his agenda :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lee vs. Quillin on national television :nice things are on the up for boxing.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Well...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Well...


Well this could be a huge fight in MSG, of course I fully expect a Miguel Cotto KO but still gotta give Khan props for wanting a huge fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The IBF have stripped Jermain Taylor due to his legal issues. Felix Sturm and Hassan N’Dam have been ordered to fight for the vacant title.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/380395-ibf-strips-jermain-taylor-hassan-ndam-felix-sturm-to-fight-for-belt



Damien said:


> Well...


:woah Khan needs to settle down, he has no business fighting north of 147lbs.

Cotto needs to face Golovkin next or relinquish the MW crown.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Roy Jones Jr. to Fight in Carolina March 6th*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh my Roy Jones might be one of those guys who ends up dying in the ring cause he just doesn't know when to quit :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Bernard Hopkins believes Carl Froch has tried to back out of a possible fight*



> While Froch holds the 50-year-old in high regard, he described a fight against boxing’s oldest ever champion as a ‘lose-lose situation’, which drew a stinging verbal attack by ‘B-Hop’.
> 
> “He says it’s a lose-lose situation, but he’s in a lose-lose situation if he fights somebody that we know he can beat,” Hopkins told boxingscene.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It is a lose lose situation. Hopkins style would be a nightmare for Carl, Calazaghe was leagues above Froch and he barely scrapped by Hopkins. Besides it's not like Froch hasn't paid his dues, let him have one last fight that will increase his pension fund and allow him to possibly walk away on a high.

Roy Jones :sad: he must of flushed away his career earnings to still be fighting at this point.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> “Mayweather, Pacquiao, Cotto, Bradley, Marquez all available to fight around May,” Khan wrote. “I’m ready and want to fight the best #LetsMakeItHappen.”


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/380505-khan-to-mayweather-pacquiao-cotto-bradley-marquez-letsmakeithappen

I admire Khan's chutzpah.


> Hassan N’Dam will have to look for another opponent for his vacant IBF middleweight title match after Felix Sturm announced his intention to campaign at 168 pounds.
> 
> The four-time middleweight titleholder used his Twitter account to reveal his plans: “I will not fight at middleweight !!! That time is over….”
> 
> According to FightNews, Sturm’s manager, Roland Bebak, says that Sturm is instead angling for a shot at WBO super middleweight titleholder and fellow German transplant Arthur Abraham. A request for comment from Bebak was not returned.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/380535-hassan-ndam-likely-to-face-sam-soliman-after-sturm-rejects-title-shot

After all these years we finally might get to see Sturm vs. Abraham :mark:


> Junior lightweight titlist Orlando Salido, who has had great success in world title bouts in Puerto Rico, is headed back to hostile turf to make his first defense against former two-time titleholder Roman "Rocky" Martinez on April 11 at the Coliseo Jose Miguel Agrelot in San Juan.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12303575/orlando-salido-defend-junior-lightweight-title-roman-rocky-martinez
http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/380535-hassan-ndam-likely-to-face-sam-soliman-after-sturm-rejects-title-shot


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ring Magazine have named Sergey Kovalev their Fighter Of The Year.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/380865-sergey-kovalev-named-the-ring-fighter-of-the-year


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ricky Burns vs. Omar Figueroa set for may 9th at Jr Welterweight.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/381139-ricky-burns-to-meet-omar-figueroa-on-may-9-in-texas

Billy Joe Saunders has declined the opportunity to fight for the vacant IBF Middleweight title. He's instead opted to wait for the winner between Lee and Quillen for the WBO title.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/381109-billy-joe-saunders-declines-ibf-middleweight-title-shot-focuses-on-wbo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Apparently they've _finally_ agreed on a deal :hmm:. Italic the word 'finally' to make it loose.



> _The richest match-up in boxing history between Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao has finally been agreed after years of haggling. A source close to the Filipino boxer and congressman revealed to The Sunday Telegraph that Pacquiao completed his contractual agreements on Saturday and that Mayweather is set to sign and will announce the contest which is expected to be worth $250 million (£162 million) in the coming days. Mayweather was in New York on Friday, buying hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of jewellery, and there are indications that the unbeaten American boxer could even decide to announce the superfight officially at the NBA All-Star Game tip-off, which takes place on Sunday at Madison Square Garden. “Manny has 100 per cent signed his side of the deal,” the source told Telegraph Sport. “It is now over to Mayweather to close the deal and announce the fight.” Pacquiao himself revealed Friday that he has started training in General Santos City, Philippines for his next fight. Before his face-to-face meeting with Pacquiao last month at a basketball match in Miami, where the pair later met for an hour in the Filipino's hotel suite, Mayweather had appeared on CBS coverage of a boxing event in December and announced that his decision was to face Pacquiao in the ring on May 2.
> 
> Through January, however, leaked comments from both sides led to claim and counter-claim over negotiations, which appeared to have stalled again. But the meeting in Miami re-ignited the deal. Both parties agreed that MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas would be the venue of the fight. Mayweather has had his past 10 fights there, while Pacquiao has had five of his past seven bouts there. The fight the world has waited for, on and off for almost six years, now looks set to take place at the MGM Grand on May 2, although it is believed that there are two other dates on the table. Behind the scenes, the talks have been complex. Top Rank chairman Bob Arum, Pacquiao’s promoter, has overseen his side of the negotiations for the bout since November last year through Leslie Moonves, the president and CEO of CBS, whose subsidiary network Showtime has two more fights left on a six-fight deal with Mayweather. It is understood that Mayweather's adviser, Al Haymon, has secured a 60 per cent cut of the revenue for his fighter, with Pacquiao, 36, having agreed to a 40 per cent cut. Mayweather, unbeaten in 47 fights with 26 knockouts, who turns 38 in nine days' time, will take his career earnings to over half a billion dollars from this contest. But the greatest risk to 'Money' Mayweather in this fight is the loss of his status as an unbeaten fighter.
> 
> The megafight between the pair of welterweight world champions is expected to shatter all boxing's box-office records, including the all-time pay-per-view buy record of 2.4 million (Mayweather-Oscar De La Hoya), the pay-per-view revenue record of £100 million (Mayweather-Canelo Alvarez) and the all-time gate record of £13 million (Mayweather-Alvarez). The teams, according to the Pacquiao side, have also agreed on the policy for the 8-ounce gloves they will wear, and have concurred on a pre and post-fight drug testing programme, the latter issue having scuppered talks in 2009, and then in 2010. The United States Anti-Doping Agency will be assigned for random drug-testing leading into the fight, with all other matters for the bout to be overseen by the Nevada State Athletic Commission. Pacquiao is under contract with cable network HBO/Time Warner, and it understood that both broadcasters will air a joint pay-per-view event. The rival television networks had a similar agreement when heavyweight champion Lennox Lewis fought Mike Tyson in 2002._


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/othersports/boxing/manny-pacquiao/11413250/Manny-Pacquiao-and-Floyd-Mayweather-agree-160m-Las-Vegas-mega-fight.html

http://www.sportingnews.com/sport/story/2015-02-14/floyd-mayweather-manny-pacqiao-deal-agree-250-done-boxing-las-vegas-mgm-grand?eadid=SOC%2FFB%2FSNMain

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. I won't jump for joy this time. I'll believe it when both camps officially say it out of their own mouths.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll believe it when Dan Rafael from ESPN reports it.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man I didn't hear anything officially, but I bet the next few days we'll see it on ESPN. Like I thought 60/40 split, which both guys become greater legends, and richer boxers. Monday morning they should drop the bomb, after all the people are dealing with the talk involving the All-Star Game, bam news comes and press conference happens later that day.


----------



## wweloveman (Feb 17, 2015)

Sergey Kovalev is amazing. Just watched couple of he´s clips.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

wweloveman said:


> Sergey Kovalev is amazing. Just watched couple of he´s clips.


Dude's a beast! And a deceptively good boxer.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

HOLY SHIT! Al Haymon is unstoppable



> Boxing is coming to CBS.
> 
> The network will televise up to eight live shows in conjunction with Al Haymon’s Premier Boxing Champions, according to a PBC press release.
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/381365-cbs-to-televise-boxing-shows

:tucky :tucky :tucky :tucky :tucky


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn fuck PPV free tv is where it's at :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Andre Ward was stripped of his title, not sure how I feel about this considering it hasn't been his fault he hasn't fought in so long but we do need active champions

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/381519-ring-ratings-update-andre-ward-stripped-of-title-dropped-from-ratings


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Andre Ward was stripped of his title, not sure how I feel about this considering it hasn't been his fault he hasn't fought in so long but we do need active champions
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/381519-ring-ratings-update-andre-ward-stripped-of-title-dropped-from-ratings


They strip Ward just as he sorts out his promotional issues :chan

No worries, Ward will reclaim that crown in no time.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

> http://thaboxingvoice.com/kirkland-...nd-angel-memo-heredia/40557?var=no#noredirect


Kirkland Hires Memo Heredia for his fight against Canelo... Interesting development... :kermit :toomanykobes



> "@RuslanProvod: It looks like I will be fighting @LucasMatthysse on April 18th on East coast on HBO! This is going to be a real war! No running in this one!"
> 
> "@RuslanProvod: This is one of those fights that is the reason why I am still boxing! April 18th! Lucas Matthysse!" http://instagram.com/p/zTaLIVskHc/


:applause :YES :fuckyeah


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah that Provodnikov - Matthaysse fight is a candidate for the fight of the year on name power alone.






 - a funny bit for the thread


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fight is official!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

FINALLLYYYY!!!!!!

Biggest boxing spectacle in foreverrrrr. Please no one get injured.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

manny gunna get destroyed and ima cry like a baby enaldo


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Manny are you okay?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Fight won't live up to the hype unless someone gets KO.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:fuckyeah

Floyd gonna get raped like Maidana did to Broner n cry :kermit


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

really want to cry about hearing this news. Back in the day, the best Boxers fought the best in their division, not ducking and hiding from competition. We had Ali vs Frasier, Leonard vs Hearns, Tyson vs Holyfield but that was the past when majority of us were babies or not born yet. Today our generation we get the fight yes should of happened years ago, but fuck the past let's create some Boxing history now and turn into one of the greatest fights ever guys.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

well thats Kahns payday out the window.  cant fucking wait.. finally PAC-MONEY is on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

May 2nd..finally ...it will be huge. Yes it's years after but that's ok..least we finally get to watch them both go head to head!! GO PAC!!!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh my god! Its on.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck Yes! Fuck Yes! Fuck Yes!

MONEY :mark:
MAAAAYYYYYWEEAATTTTHHHERRRRRR :buffer


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So fucking hyped.

Should be an epic night. Hopefully they stack the card too, which they should given the unprecedented exposure it will receive. Still expect a Floyd decision, but I actually think Manny has looked the sharper of the two in recent fights, particularly against Bradley.

Incredibly tough to call. Delighted it's finally happened. Immediately elevates both fighters in my eyes regardless of who wins. 

HYPE! 

:mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Please, Manny, please please please knock the cunt out.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Mayweather - Pacquiao
Garcia - Provodnikov
Khan - Chaves

I'll have that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't care who wins. I never thought this fight would happen. It's happening:mark:

It'll be the first boxing match I've seen in years.

inb4 controversial ending sends us to part II:mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

wkdsoul said:


> well thats Kahns payday out the window.  cant fucking wait.. finally PAC-MONEY is on.


Fuck Khan he'll probably start crying n say that both ducked him again :WTF

N let's hope ending controversial there's no rematch clause in the contract :wall


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looking forward to Golovkin's fight tonight. I like Murray so I hope he doesn't get completely obliterated.



Dragonballfan said:


> :applause :YES :fuckyeah


Matthysse vs. Provodnikov :nice that's gonna be a barn burner.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Imagine the merch that will be sold to promote Mayweather/Pacquiao? I wonder if their any betting odds on the fight already, it has to be really close. This is a fight I wouldn't bet the House on that's for sure.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's going to go either two ways.

1. Manny scores a TKO in the middle rounds
2. Mayweather wins a close decision.

I am leaning more and more towards a Manny stoppage. He's aged better than Floyd which is kinda crazy when you think about their styles.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Looking forward to Golovkin's fight tonight. I like Murray so I hope he doesn't get completely obliterated.
> 
> 
> 
> Matthysse vs. Provodnikov :nice that's gonna be a barn burner.


Oh Golovkin is fighting tonight? Awesome, hope he calls out Cotto after putting down another "Good Boy"
:YES


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Oh Golovkin is fighting tonight? Awesome, hope he calls out Cotto after putting down another "Good Boy"
> :YES


Yup he's fighting Martin Murray in Monaco. Fight starts in a couple hours. It's on HBO in America and Channel Five in the UK.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Imagine the merch that will be sold to promote Mayweather/Pacquiao? I wonder if their any betting odds on the fight already, it has to be really close. This is a fight I wouldn't bet the House on that's for sure.


Floyd is -275 right now while Pacquiao is +215.

They have odds on how many PPV buys this show will do :lmao

EVEN for Over 3.15 million, -140 for Under 3.15 million. I doubt it breaks 3 million tbh.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn nobody said the fight was gonna be an early one Golovkin is fighting Murray already in the 4th round!!!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn nobody said the fight was gonna be an early one Golovkin is fighting Murray already in the 4th round!!!


I wouldn't call this a fight, GGG slaughters or slowly cuts his opposition to shreds. I want to see Golovkin vs Ward but Ward's got more legal issues >.>


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I wouldn't call this a fight, GGG slaughters or slowly cuts his opposition to shreds. I want to see Golovkin vs Ward but Ward's got more legal issues >.>


Murray actually giving him a decent fight but yeah it's pretty much over unless he KO's Golovkin as unlikely as that is

:EDIT: just as I type this they call the fight off :lol


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


>


Still can't believe it's finally happening.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

RIP to all the fans who wanted to see this fight happens but they are no longer with us.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well well that would be an interesting fight. Let's go Cotto :avit:







:hmm: :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Murray is a tough SOB! Even though it was one sided he still made Golovkin work for that victory. If Martin had pushed forward more I believe he might of given him more trouble.

Seeing how easy Martin was able to push Golovkin around a bit made me think GGG's too small for Super Middleweight. Someone like Froch or Ward would be able to manhandle him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Lightweight champion Terence Crawford, who won a world title and had two other notable victories in 2014, was voted the Sugar Ray Robinson fighter of the year by the Boxing Writers Association of America on Monday.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12369199/lightweight-champ-terence-crawford-named-bwaa-fighter-year



> The alliance between British promoters, Matchroom Sport and German counterparts, Team Sauerland has been made official, with both agreeing to share fights across several broadcasting platforms in their respective countries.
> 
> The deal, announced Tuesday, allows UK broadcasters Sky Sports, which already has an exclusive partnership with Matchroom, to screen 12 Sauerland-promoted world title fights as well Nordic Fight Night. These will also go out via the Matchroom Fight Pass.
> 
> In return, Matchroom’s 20 shows on Sky Sports will be also aired by ProSiebenSat.1 media group in Germany – either on its TV channel SAT.1 TV or, online, at ran.de and maxdome.de.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/381941-matchroom-and-sauerland-agree-to-historic-deal

Fantastic news for British and German boxing fans.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So what do we think will be the PPV figures? Oscar vs. Floyd was what 2.2 or 2.4 million? I'd like to think a fight of this magnitude would crack 3 mill but I am not so sure. So I'll go for 2.6 mill.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> So what do we think will be the PPV figures? Oscar vs. Floyd was what 2.2 or 2.4 million? I'd like to think a fight of this magnitude would crack 3 mill but I am not so sure. So I'll go for 2.6 mill.


I think 2.6 is about right. This is still a huge fight even now.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Frampton vs. Avalos tomorrow night :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Great performance from Frampton. Now lets make this Quigg fight happen already!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Frampton should comfortably beat Quigg.

Rigondeaux is the fight he's building towards. I think he's the only one with a chance of beating him at that weight class, and even that isn't much of a chance. He should get the big domestic fight done before then.


----------



## FightNationUK (Mar 1, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Frampton should comfortably beat Quigg.
> 
> Rigondeaux is the fight he's building towards. I think he's the only one with a chance of beating him at that weight class, and even that isn't much of a chance. He should get the big domestic fight done before then.


Completely agree, Frampton should be able to dispatch Quigg, great to see ITV back Boxing again


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> “Just some friendly, initial talks,” Hearn said of his recent conversations with Khan’s team. “They are confident the fight will happen this year. I am pushing for it early June.”


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/12073/brook-khan-camps-in-talks

:mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Man who else is excited to finally see big boxing fights on network tv :mark:

Just two more days :avit: :avit:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

> By Jake Donovan - After months of mulling his next move, Miguel Cotto finally has an official announcement regarding his boxing future. Only, it's not to announce his next fight, but rather whom he will be rolling with for the remainder of his legendary career.
> 
> The only four-division titlist in Puerto Rico's rich boxing history has confirmed his allegiance to Jay-Z's Roc Nation Sports, a rookie promotional outfit that has made headlines since entering the boxing fray last summer. Cotto's move was confirmed Thursday morning following speculation over the past 24 hours.
> 
> ...


Damn that was a huge surprise to me. Wonder how this will affect who he faces in June.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn that was a huge surprise to me. Wonder how this will affect who he faces in June.


According to Dan Rafael Cornelius Bundrage is the leading contender :fuckthis

Honestly, I think Cotto is genuinely scared to step inside the ring with Golovkin.


> But is Cotto interested in such a fight?
> 
> "We don't know yet," he said. "Everything I do will be the best for me. That is what I will do. If that is fighting Gennady Golovkin, I will do it. *If not, he can take the middleweight title. He can take it."*


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/12127/cotto-golovkin-wait-and-see


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> According to Dan Rafael Cornelius Bundrage is the leading contender :fuckthis
> 
> Honestly, I think Cotto is genuinely scared to step inside the ring with Golovkin.


Who the fuck is that guy? :hmm


Ah I checked on boxrec so he's got a belt and is 34-5-1 (19KOs), no Salka thank fuck but nobody wants to see that shit. Unless he's waiting till the end of the year to take a big fight :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Who the fuck is that guy? :hmm
> 
> 
> Ah I checked on boxrec so he's got a belt and is 34-5-1 (19KOs), no Salka thank fuck but nobody wants to see that shit. Unless he's waiting till the end of the year to take a big fight :hmm:


K9's a 5'6 Jr Middleweight, it's a joke of a fight for the Middleweight crown.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Man who else is excited to finally see big boxing fights on network tv :mark:
> 
> Just two more days :avit: :avit:


I am...it's tonight (Y)


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> I am...it's tonight (Y)


It's starting :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moments away from the first fight on NBC....

Initial thoughts..great promos/intros...i'm loving the format and glad to see boxing back on the big stage!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

If the show does well tonight, expect more fights on NBC!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> If the show does well tonight, expect more fights on NBC!


I hope it does well, pretty good presentation here 


Rooting for Molina and Thurman by the way :avit:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Same here, hoping for Broner for sure to get his ass kicked. Dude just straight up says the dumbest shit I've heard from a person lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

1st Round of Molina and Broner was kinda slow..but thats okay..2nd round picked up.

Does Molina often throw wild punches like that? LOL


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

WTF is Molina doing trying to KO Broner in one punch fpalm


And as I said that he lands a nice combo :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Molina is missing quite a bit but i'm loving his punches when they land...i think he's hurt Broner more than Broner has hurt him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on Molina!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Molina taking way too many jabs, can we get some head movement :lol

And Broners stance is weird as fuck, looks like he's twitching or something


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Broner wins. 

By the way...Roberto Guerrero..on Wiki says he has lost twice? Why is NBC saying his only loss was to Mayweather..or am i reading wrong?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> So Broner wins.
> 
> By the way...Roberto Guerrero..on Wiki says he has lost twice? Why is NBC saying his only loss was to Mayweather..or am i reading wrong?


They said his last loss in the past nine years was to Floyd so it was pretty early in his career


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice looks like this will be a good fight :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCK....WHAT A FUCKING BOXING FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WITH THURMAN VS GUERRERO!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah that last round made this a possible FOTY candidate. :avit: :avit:

Thought Guerrero was done but fuck it


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah Guerrero vs Therman was easily a fight of the year candidate. The Ghost was taking some hard shots in that fight, and only went down once! Round 10 best round of the fight in my opinion.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

> This weekend’s debut of “Premiere Boxing Champions” pulled in an average of 3.13 million viewers during its two-and-a-half hour slot Saturday night on primetime NBC, according to Zap2it.com’s TV By the Numbers industry blog.
> 
> It was not the highest rating on primetime network TV that evening — a pair of CSI reruns and an episode of “48 Hours” outdid it on CBS with 3.42, 3.91 and 4.65 million, a rerun of “20/20” on ABC had 4.09 million, and a showing of “In An Instant” on ABC had 4.36 million.


:hmm: not too bad a start for this. But I really hope the Garcia/Peterson one gets at least 4 million.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Thurman vs. Guerrero was fantastic!! A great way to kick off boxing on NBC.

After watching that fight I am even more convinced that both guys would absolutely crush Amir Khan. If he's smart he'll opt for Adrien Broner instead.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Thurman vs. Guerrero was fantastic!! A great way to kick off boxing on NBC.
> 
> After watching that fight I am even more convinced that both guys would absolutely crush Amir Khan. If he's smart he'll opt for Adrien Broner instead.


:lmao Khan would get annihilated by either, his glass jaw couldn't handle the shots they were throwing out there Saturday.

Finally let's see how Garcia does against a ranked opponent and not some tool he found in the dumpster, I used to be a fan of his but his father is a fucking idiot and then the cherry pick of the century with Salka have soured me on him :avit:

I might even dislike him more than Floyd at least Mayweather never fought bums :maury


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Garcia will be too much for Peterson too handle. Sure his recent opponents haven't been that great but lets not forget how he handled Matthysse.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Garcia will be too much for Peterson too handle. Sure his recent opponents haven't been that great but lets not forget how he handled Matthysse.


Yeah he did but he's ducking a rematch with the guy. Anyway he really should give a title shot to the winner of Matthysse/Provodikov (Did I spell that right lol) :avit:

Would be cool if they booked Wilder on one of these specials. Reintroduce the heavyweights back into the Primetime slot. Maybe him vs. Fury? 
:hmm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Would be cool if they booked Wilder on one of these specials. Reintroduce the heavyweights back into the Primetime slot. Maybe him vs. Fury?
> :hmm


That would be a fantastic way to bring Heavyweight boxing back to the mainstream. It's going to be interesting to see what happens next, I'd rather they both faced off than waited for Wladimir.

The trash talking between Fury and Wilder would be :banderas


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> The trash talking between Fury and Wilder would be :banderas


Oh hell yes I can see it now :mark: :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Who's ready for that press conferences, of all press conferences with Mayweathe/Pacquiao today at 4:30?!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I really want Pacquiao to win and kick Mayweather's ass.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

IT'S TIME!

Go to Topranktv and you can see the press conference live!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> IT'S TIME!
> 
> Go to Topranktv and you can see the press conference live!!


Also streaming on Shosports page on youtube (Y)

What's up with Floyd talking all this BS about this was the right time for the fight? Yeah right.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

https://instagram.com/p/0GS7PWO4aF/

Broner calling Amir Khan out!?! Personally I think Its a terrible match style wise for Broner but would be an interesting match up


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well Broner is looking to move up in the world, he needs to beat a guy like Khan. If not he'll just keep beating C+plus talent, he needs a tough challenge like Maidana was to him. Yeah Floyd acting arrogant as alway, and Manny cool as ice. I found it funny both sides that represent them taking shots at the other lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What I thought was really hilarious about the conference was that the roles were reversed, Pacquiao was looking super confident and Floyd looked Shook 
:maury

And then him talking about people losing I was like damn he's already accepted his defeat :bo


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> I really want Pacquiao to win and kick Mayweather's ass.


Why?

Note I'm not on anyone's side, I don't care who wins, just curious, are you a Pac fan?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Just in case anyone missed it wants to catch it. (Y)

Floyd sounds weird, and doesn't look as smug and as confident as he normally does. :hmm:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Pacquiao on first take this morning before the Press Conference. Floyd is afraid of losing, Stephen A. Smith takes off the shades lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I wouldn't read much into body language or what people say in press conferences (Although i've not watched this yet) as they are often misinterpreted. 

As good as Paq is I have a hard time believing he's going to be able to avoid getting picked off by Mayweather with ease and as always i expect Mayweather to be quite elusive. 

Landing clean shots against Floyd is just a nightmare for anyone even when he is standing right in front of you. Hard to say whether Paq's speed will negate this because Mayweather is arguably nearly as quick and his timing and accuracy are second to none. 

Hitting Paq is not going to be difficult for Floyd so it's really going to boil down to how Paq is going to be able to get through the Mayweather defense without taking all the cleaner shots in the process which is something no one has come close to doing yet. 

The smart money has to be on Mayweather by decision.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY FLOYD AND MANNY SIDE BY SIDE. I am dreaming right?












Dragonballfan said:


> https://instagram.com/p/0GS7PWO4aF/
> 
> Broner calling Amir Khan out!?! Personally I think Its a terrible match style wise for Broner but would be an interesting match up


Stick that fight on the Floyd vs. Pac undercard please.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm not theirs no gifs of the faceoff with Pacquiao and Mayweather yet. Give it a day I guess, and they should be everywhere.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

There's some Vines floating around but I don't know how to post them here.

https://twitter.com/ZProphet_MMA/status/575764956408365056


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:maury






:krillin






:hmm: :hmm:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh and in case people forget there's another Premier Boxing show on spike tv tonight. Berto vs Lopez & Porter vs Garcia


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Oh and in case people forget there's another Premier Boxing show on spike tv tonight. Berto vs Lopez & Porter vs Garcia


:nice

Don't forget that Pascal vs. Kovalev is tomorrow night as well.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Fuck I forgot about tonight's card. Impact vs Premier Boxing how to choose!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's a great time to be a fight fan :drose


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Fuck I forgot about tonight's card. Impact vs Premier Boxing how to choose!


I'm not even sure cause impact has been awesome these past few weeks. N I haven't seen much about the boxers fighting tonight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> I'm not even sure cause impact has been awesome these past few weeks. N I haven't seen much about the boxers fighting tonight


You've never seen Andre Berto, Josesito Lopez or Shawn Porter fight before? 

Berto vs. Lopez should be fun, they've both got fan pleasing styles that should mesh well for an entertaining bout.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> You've never seen Andre Berto, Josesito Lopez or Shawn Porter fight before?
> 
> Berto vs. Lopez should be fun, they've both got fan pleasing styles that should mesh well for an entertaining bout.


I saw Berto fight Ortiz back when both were still hype jobs and only like two fights with lopez including his brave effort against a much bigger Canelo but not much else


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

GGG's next fight has been scheduled, and yeah it's not Cotto unk3



> GGG will make the 14th defense of his 160-pound world title against slick southpaw Willie Monroe Jr. on May 16 (HBO, 10 p.m. ET/PT) at the Forum in Inglewood, California, K2 Promotions announced Friday.
> 
> Golovkin, who owns an interim title in addition to another organization's full title, would have preferred to fight middleweight champion Miguel Cotto, for whom he is the mandatory challenger. However, Cotto is allowed to fight one optional defense, tentatively scheduled for June 6 against an opponent to be determined, and was not interested in facing Golovkin, at least not yet.
> 
> "We never got any response from the Cotto camp," Loeffler said. "We can't force guys to fight Gennady. But he wants to stay active and we want to keep the momentum we have in Los Angeles after the Rubio fight going, so we're going to fight at the Forum. It's a great venue with the renovations, and it has a long history of some great fights."


Chocolatito could fight on the undercard :mark:


> Loeffler is close to finalizing a deal for flyweight world champion Roman Gonzalez (42-0, 36 KOs), 27, of Nicaragua, one of the best pound-for-pound fighters in the world, to make his HBO debut in the co-feature against former junior flyweight titlist Edgar Sosa (51-8, 30 KOs), 35, of Mexico. The fight will be Gonzalez's second defense of the 112-pound title he won by ninth-round knockout of Akira Yaegashi in September in Japan.
> 
> Gonzalez, who goes by the nickname Chocolatito, is also a former strawweight and junior flyweight world titleholder and one of boxing's most dominant champions. He was a protégé of late Hall of Famer Alexis Arguello, Nicaragua's most revered boxer. Sosa has won two fights in a row since losing a decision to Yaegashi in a December 2013 flyweight world title challenge.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12477157/gennady-golovkin-face-boxcino-winner-willie-monroe-jr


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

I didn't realize Andre Berto still existed.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I still remember Emanuel Steward's reaction during the Berto vs. Ortiz fight.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tha Pope said:


> I didn't realize Andre Berto still existed.


Remember years ago when people thought he was the one who could beat Floyd just cause of his hand speed fpalm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I take my hat off to Al Haymon, he's breathing life back into this sport.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Pascal vs. Kovalev is about to start :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Pascal vs. Kovalev is about to start :mark:


Awesome I literally just got home from work a few minutes ago


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Pascal was saved by the bell that round


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Fun round, Pascal was able to land some good shots there.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy shit. Impressive performance from Pascal after that knockdown.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The thing about Kovalev is he's very beatable. He's not that fast and is open to counters a lot of the time, the problem is he's a big LHW who hits like a mack truck.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

And he's putting Pascal away. :avit:

Dayumn that was brutal :maury


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Fair stoppage, Pascal was out on his feet.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kovalev vs. Stevenson will be fun while it lasts. If I was Andre Ward I'd get sharp and move up to face the winner.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

I now patiently wait for Stevenson Vs Kovalev


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tha Pope said:


> I now patiently wait for Stevenson Vs Kovalev


Lets hope Pascal made Kovalev look human enough to entice Stevenson to accept the fight.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Naw he'll probably still duck him fpalm


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone seen the Champs documentary? 







Looks pretty good I'm gonna check it out later


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Kell Brook’s IBF welterweight title defense against Jo Jo Dan on March 28 in Sheffield, England, will be shown live in the U.S. on Showtime Sports.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/384013-showtime-will-broadcast-kell-brook-vs-jo-jo-dan-in-u-s


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

> ESPN will televise Premier Boxing Champions, a series created for television by Haymon Boxing, featuring top-level fights between many of boxing’s biggest names. The multi-year agreement was announced today. The first of 12 two-hour annual live Premier Boxing Champions on ESPN (PBC on ESPN) telecasts is scheduled for Saturday, July 11, at 9 p.m. ET on ESPN and ESPN Deportes.
> 
> There will also be shows televised on ABC as part of the deal.
> 
> ...


Awesome :avit: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY Al Haymon is unstoppable.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:sip



> But Stevenson (25-1, 21 KOs) said he has thought about the fight and claims to want it now.
> 
> "Yes, it goes through my mind, but I have to beat Bika and [Kovalev] has an IBF mandatory defense before it can happen," Stevenson said. "And to be honest, his performance versus Jean Pascal did not impress me at all."


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/12288/stevenson-maintains-interest-in-kovalev



> Lightweight titleholder Jorge Linares is headed to mandatory challenger Kevin Mitchell's turf to defend against him in the main event of a world title doubleheader on May 30 at the O2 Arena in London.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12514973/jorge-linares-defend-title-challenger-kevin-mitchell-turf


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Stevenson ducking yet again. They would definitely let him fight Kovalev just more bs stalling...

:kermit


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Stevenson ducking yet again. They would definitely let him fight Kovalev just more bs stalling...
> 
> :kermit


Yeah I am sure the IBF would give Kovalev an exemption to allow him to unify with Stevenson.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't been on here since it's been announced but yeah I think it's going to be a good fight, I just have this awful feeling it's going to end in some shady way that makes us want a series of fights


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> I haven't been on here since it's been announced but yeah I think it's going to be a good fight, I just have this awful feeling it's going to end in some shady way that makes us want a series of fights


Batista's going to spear Mayweather when Jinkee Pacquaio flashes the ref.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sky have landed the UK rights for Pac vs. Mayweather :drose It'll be on Box Office though but to be fair, I bet they had to pay a fortune to acquire the fight.

Only downside is now we'll have to listen to Jim Watt harping on throughout the fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Talks for Quigg vs. Frampton aren't going well.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/384507-frampton-quigg-talks-hit-stalemate-over-tv-rights

I completely agree with Barry McGuigan, that fight should be on ITV.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Pacquiao wins by TKO


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

James DeGale vs. Andre Dirrell set for May 23rd in Boston. Froch's vacated IBF title will be on the line.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12571631/james-degale-andre-dirrell-fight-vacant-title-23-boston


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Da Alliance said:


> Pacquiao wins by TKO


I got him by decision. Floyd will be running for the hills by the 5th round just like Cotto was once Pacquiao got to him

:shitstorm

N damn just missed the Brooks fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Brook squashed that jobber, now it's time for the Khan fight!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *It comes as little surprise, but Amir Khan has passed on a showdown with welterweight titlist Kell Brook, which Brook promoter Eddie Hearn of Matchroom Boxing hoped to stage June 13 at London’s famed Wembley Stadium.*


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/12461/khan-passes-on-brook-who-is-moving-on










Khan wtf are you doing?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

So Khan is ducking Brooks now wtf how does he expect to face?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> So Khan is ducking Brooks now wtf how does he expect to face?


The rumour is Khan's going to face Chris Algieri instead fpalm

Yup, if Khan goes ahead with that match up it's a blatant duck.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> The rumour is Khan's going to face Chris Algieri instead fpalm
> 
> Yup, if Khan goes ahead with that match up it's a blatant duck.


:maury

Unbelievable he's got a bunch of opportunities and he picks Pacquiao leftovers fpalm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Both HBO and Showtime confirmed to ESPN.com that the suggested retail price for the May 2 fight is $89.95. Any HD surcharge -- which could be up to $10 -- is at the discretion of the individual TV provider.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12606410/floyd-mayweather-manny-pacquiao-pay-per-view-cost-90

That is absolutely nothing short of extortion. American's are getting royally shafted with that fee.



Dragonballfan said:


> :maury
> 
> Unbelievable he's got a bunch of opportunities and he picks Pacquiao leftovers fpalm


Khan's head is firmly placed up his own arse. He probably thinks that if he beats Chris Algieri in style that it will guarantee him the winner of May 2nd :hayden3


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Speed vs Speed with Khan and Algieri, lol I legit Khan never gets Mayweather/Pacquiao before they hang up their Boxing gloves. Khan should fight Thurman and that might open people's eyes if he wins.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Speed vs Speed with Khan and Algieri, lol I legit Khan never gets Mayweather/Pacquiao before they hang up their Boxing gloves. Khan should fight Thurman and that might open people's eyes if he wins.


Did u see Guerrero's face after the Thurman fight? If he lands just one of those right hands on Amirs face it's Khan vs Prescott all over again
:ti


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Dragonballfan said:


> Did u see Guerrero's face after the Thurman fight? If he lands just one of those right hands on Amirs face it's Khan vs Prescott all over again
> :ti


Yes I did, which is why I want Thurman to lay into him like he did the Ghost, so he can shut up and stay in his lane lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Thurman would take Khan's head clean off.

I am so disappointed in Amir, I knew he had an ego but Chris Algieri :fuckthis He's got a winnable fight on the table at Wembley Freaking Stadium!!! Urgh someone needs to shake some sense into that plonker.

BTW Stevenson vs. Bika is tomorrow right?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nobody watched the fights then?

As expected Bika was stubborn and durable but not even he could stand up to Stevenson's power. Solid performance but now it really is time to make that Kovalev fight happen!

I was really impressed with Beterbiev. He's a vicious LHW to look out for.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Quigg vs. Frampton talks continue to hit a wall unk3

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/12522/frampton-quigg-negotiations-come-to-a-head

According to Eddie Hearn Amir Khan turned down an IBF title eliminator with Timothy Bradley fpalm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Only a few weeks to go people, I'm READY!










vs


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> According to Eddie Hearn Amir Khan turned down an IBF title eliminator with Timothy Bradley fpalm


:fuckthis



HoHo Uchiha said:


> Only a few weeks to go people, I'm READY!


:avit: :avit: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm so ready for this on Saturday 

I'm not even a fan of any of these guys but I know they're good and hoping for a great night of boxing


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Unbeaten British welterweight Kell Brook will defend his IBF championship against countryman Frankie Gavin at the O2 Arena in London, England, on May 30.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/385709-kell-brook-to-face-countryman-frankie-gavin-on-may-30

Aside from being a lame fight it's going to be on Sky Box Office :fuckthis


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ugh well that's garbage...

I'm thinking Quillin and Garcia win tonight as well


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Ugh well that's garbage...
> 
> I'm thinking Quillin and Garcia win tonight as well


I'll be pulling for Andy Lee though. It's a bit of a cliche thing to say but he's kind of an Irish Rocky :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Talks are already underway for Klitschko vs. Fury :mark:

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/385879-klitschko-fury-talks-for-summer-showdown-well-underway%E2%80%8F

Quillin failed to make weight for tonight's fight fpalm



> while Quillin, of Brooklyn, initially weighed 161.4 pounds. Per New York State Athletic Commission rules, Quillin had two hours to lose the excess weight but could get down only to 160.6 when he returned to the scale about 90 minutes later.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12664439/peter-quillin-fails-make-weight-bout-andy-lee


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

So what does that mean for Quillins fight? No title on the line?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well Damn looks like this fight won't last very long if Quillin keeps hitting those right hands :avit: :avit:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Quillin/Lee a draw was no shock to mean, when majority of rounds both are staring into the others eyes, barely touching the other. As for Garcia/Peterson first of all, lol I think I heard Garcia tell Peterson at the end of the fight I lost, but anyways for like five straight rounds Peterson just ran around the ring, and did no kind of offense towards Garcia. Garcia would get in his pot shots just enough to win the rounds. Peterson came on strong later in the fight, but it just wasn't enough to pull out the right. Garcia gets the close win, but they said let's do it again..GOD NO PLEASE! If Peterson doesn't fight like he did in the second half of the fight snooze fest for me. Garcia should move on to better fighters.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Peterson won IMO. Another fortunate decision for Garcia.

Great fight though. Peterson should have been more aggressive early but I still have him winning some early rounds where Garcia still couldn't get to him. He made Garcia look average all night.

LOL at saying Garcia should move onto better fighter when Lamont clearly looked better than him last night. Bullied him around the ring for 5 straight rounds.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Garcia seems to of regressed badly over the past couple fights. He's fallen too much in love with that left hand. Dany's a talented kid but doesn't seem to be improving much under his douche of a father.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Garcia seems to of regressed badly over the past couple fights. He's fallen too much in love with that left hand. Dany's a talented kid but doesn't seem to be improving much under his douche of a father.


Yeah the last time he looked great was against Matthysee, and that was cause they had a good gameplan going in instead of him just swinging for the fences like he did for the Salka fight fpalm

I really do not want to see a rematch of this one, I nearly fell asleep the first 5-6 rounds... At least Quillin/Lee had some knockdowns to keep it interesting.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

1. Lamont Peterson should have been played by Richard Pryor in a biofilm.

2. Lamont Peterson should have had his own Punch-Out character... sandwiched between Glass Joe and Von Kaisier. 

3. Lamont Peterson vs. Lamont Peterson. Make it happen.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like we could be getting Bradley vs. Porter as an IBF Eliminator :mark:



> The search for a mandatory challenger for welterweight titlist Kell Brook is down to a very interesting possible elimination bout between former titleholders Timothy Bradley Jr. and Shawn Porter.
> 
> Bradley is the top-ranked boxer in the IBF’s welterweight rankings and was ordered to face the next contender, Amir Khan. The Khan camp rejected the bout so next up was Frankie Gavin. But Gavin understandably turned it down because he is going right to the title fight. Brook is making an optional defense against Gavin on May 30.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/12591/possible-bradley-porter-eliminator-on-deck

Lamont Peterson has been stripped of his title.



> Even though Saturday night's fight between unified junior welterweight world champion Danny Garcia and titleholder Lamont Peterson was a nontitle bout contracted at a catch weight of 143 pounds, the outcome still cost Peterson his belt.
> 
> Peterson lost a majority decision at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York, and thus was stripped of his 140-pound world title by the IBF. Peterson would have not been stripped had he won his second nontitle bout in his last four fights.
> 
> With the belt now vacant -- and Peterson saying after the fight that he might be headed for the welterweight division anyway -- the IBF said Sunday that it will order 34-year-old Argentine southpaw Cesar Rene Cuenca (47-0, 2 KOs) to face South Korea's Ik Yang (19-0, 14 KOs), 30, to fight for it. Cuenca and Yang are the top fighters in the organization's rankings.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12676043/cesar-rene-cuenca-ik-yang-ordered-fight-vacant-ibf-140-pound-world-title


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Khan-Algieri is slated to take place on May 29, according to multiple sources with knowledge of the fight. It will take place at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York, and air on Spike TV as part of Khan adviser Al Haymon’s “Premier Boxing Champions” series.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/12611/khan-algieri-ticketed-for-may-29-on-spike-tv


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ugh it's looking likely that TV contracts might prevent Stevenson vs. Kovalev from happening. For once it's actually Sergei's side that's getting in the way.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12692849/sergey-kovalev-bails-adonis-stevenson-purse-bid-order


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Such a disappointment, Miguel Cotto is facing Daniel Geale on June 6 for the Middleweight Championship fpalm

Hopefully he'll fight again at the end of the year


----------



## bob_bloblaw (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyone else super stoked for the Mayweather Pacquiao match? I know I am!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man what a weekend for fights this week
Ruslan Provodonikov vs. Lucas Matthysse[HBO]
Terence Crawford vs. Thomas Dulorme[HBO]
Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. vs. Andrzej Fonfara[Showtime]

I might have to watch the two HBO fights, Provodonikov vs Matthysee could be a slugfest, I wouldn't be shocked if the fight doesn't go to the end. Crawford could be a candidate for fighter of the year loved that fight he had with Gamboa we will see if he keep his momentum rolling.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Such a disappointment, Miguel Cotto is facing Daniel Geale on June 6 for the Middleweight Championship fpalm
> 
> Hopefully he'll fight again at the end of the year


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Man what a weekend for fights this week
> Ruslan Provodonikov vs. Lucas Matthysse[HBO]
> Terence Crawford vs. Thomas Dulorme[HBO]
> Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. vs. Andrzej Fonfara[Showtime]
> ...


And of course I would end up working that night :Cry :MAD


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Chris Algieri should have his own line of punching bags.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

^Sucks for you man, but I'm pretty sure you'll find somewhere to watch the fight the next day.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Chris Algieri should have his own line of punching bags.


:booklel

At least the dude is able to make some coin out of his ability to take punches :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Chris Algieri should have his own line of punching bags.





House Blackbeard said:


> :booklel
> 
> At least the dude is able to make some coin out of his ability take take punches :lol


Don't worry about him, his trainer is about to let him out of the cage:ha


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

We are only a few weeks away from the bout of this era, Pacquiao vs Mayweather will finally get it on. Let the hype train episode 1 of Inside Mayweather vs Pacquiao. For about a month now I've had to listen to Steven A. Smith on first take saying Pacman is going to get because he is talking shit. That beginning show you Smith, Mayweather has been talking garbage for years now on Pacman, good for Pacquiao to say something. Hell Manny wants to pray and read the Bible with Floyd before and after the fight lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sweet, I'll watch that after the fights tonight.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Crawford vs Dulorme and Matthysse vs Provodnikov on HBO tonight! HBO always has the best cards, and Showtime get Chavez JR's fight lol. Crawford vs Dulorme about to start, man Boxing is the shit!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ruslan is the toughest motherfucker I've ever seen. What a machine.

He was made to really bad at times but he's great to watch. Just plows through the woodchipper to land his shots.

I really worry for his long term health though.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

#MatthysseProvodnikov was a draw for me, Lucas only won by one point, he looked good at the beginning and after that he was up and down in rounds. The Siberian Rocky needs to stay a little more patient and land his big shots in spurts. Lucas wants Pacquiao or Mayweather, yeah no go fight Garcia again and if not rematch with Provodnikov. Also I think we found our new Micky Ward/Anturo Gatti, these two need to fight again!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh today must be my lucky day cause I got home in time to see Chavez Jr not only get his first loss but he quit!!! The hype job is finally exposed 
:fuckyeah


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah Chavez children don't quit and I bet his Dad wasn't happy about that. He taught his children better, rather to fight to the end of the bell than give up. That loss really puts him back for any top fights in 2015 for now, but the fight with Lucas and Ruslan was glorious. Still think it was a draw, and neither one dominated for too long.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

One of the most embarrassing post fight interviews I think I've ever seen, and I've seen plenty of Broner ones fpalm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol he wants a rematch at a different weight ugh. Listen Chavez shows alot of heart in fights, but either he's doing something wrong in training where he looks weak in fights, or his heart isn't in the fight for some reason. That head thing, I've seen that in many occasions where he'll do that, and sometimes it works, and sometimes he doesn't and it didn't this time around.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

For once a fight actually lived up to the hype :banderas Provodnikov is not human, that man is a machine. Apparently Matthysse threw over 1,000 punches :maisie





















Well there goes Froch's payday :mj2 But that's what happens when you have a lack of discipline and respect for the sport.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

I let you all in on the secret to beating Mayweather. You ready? 


Pound the fuck out of his shoulder. Its that easy. There are ways to do it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Paul Smith has bagged himself a fight with Andre Ward.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Paul Smith has bagged himself a fight with Andre Ward.


:Hutz Hope Paul's getting paid well.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

For some reason, I kept thinking Pacquiao was far older (in his 40s) and that Mayweather had the advantage already because of it. Yet Pac Man is actually 2 years younger (36) than Pretty Boy (38). Whoops! 

- Vic


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> :Hutz Hope Paul's getting paid well.


Shouldn't he have a slight chance in winning? I mean how fucking long has it been since Ward fought? There will be a lot of ring rust unless this guy is a total bum


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Shouldn't he have a slight chance in winning? I mean how fucking long has it been since Ward fought? There will be a lot of ring rust unless this guy is a total bum


Ward hasn't fought since Nov 2013. Even with all that ring rust I still see him completely dominating Smith. Paul's a respectable decent boxer but he's way out of his element here.

I still consider Andre Ward to be the P4P best boxer on the planet.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Klitschko's first fight in America since 08 and it goes the distance :hayley2 Credit to Jennings though, he made it difficult for Wladimir. I just wish Wlad would go to the body more, he always neglects that area in fights.

I do think we're now approaching the end of the Klitschko reign, he looked his age last night. I just don't think Fury or Wilder are talented enough to do it, we'll see.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes hopefully we'll see Fury & Wilder challenge him soon now that he's getting up there in age. (Y)






Fuck just 5 more days :mark: :avit:


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Pacquiao via destruction


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Pacquiao via destruction


I think Pacquiao pulls out a close decision. The legends are right Floyds defense will be a key element if he wants to win and I didn't even think about his strength training. Still I doubt he'll be able to ko Pacquiao anyway


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am still leaning towards a mid to late TKO by Pac. I feel like Floyd has declined enough to where he'll be overwhelmed by Pacquiao's speed and volume of punches.

It is Floyd though, so there's every possibility that he defies father time and dominates Manny in a unanimous decision.

I don't really care who wins, I just want the fight not to be a stinker.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Mayweather's last 2 fights against Maidana...

Even though the first fight was a lot closer, in the rematch, he looked a LOT worse. He's been very flat-footed lately

I've never seen Mayweather get abused in the ring like in those 2 fights in my life

Maidana whooped that ass... TWICE


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LOL I had no idea that either Klitschko even still fought. I wonder if Dana White cuts them checks for selling out so many UFC arenas with boxing fans craving HW fights that aren't abhorrent. 

I'm psyched for Manny/Floyd. There hasn't been a true superfight since Tyson/Lewis, and that was just a freak show. Manny and Floyd can still fight at a high level. I want a good fight above anything. Don't care who wins. I am curious if it's the end of Floyd, though. He looked so weak in the first fight against Maidana, whom I consider a glorified bum.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I think if Manny wants to win versus Floyd, he needs to do what Cotto and Maidana did but couldn't keep up the whole pace wanna know what that is. Go on the attack and corner him and abuse him to the body and hips. I think Manny has the speed advantage with his crazy angles to give Floyd problems. I do see Manny getting too crazy in there at times, and Floyd counter punching to death barely winning his rounds. I think Floyd if Manny brings that fighting spirit he had with Barrea, Marquez, Morales and the his crazy angles he likes to throw punches, Floyd could lose this fight by split decision.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Godway said:


> against Maidana, whom I consider a glorified bum.


That's a bit harsh. I am not the biggest Maidana fan but he's more than just a bum.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yes, a glorified one.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi guys...i havent had time to look in previous pages,...but is there a way to order the ppv online? I went to toprank site and they told me they were not going to stream it..sucks. I dont have dish network or direct tv...i want to buy it online.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Hi guys...i havent had time to look in previous pages,...but is there a way to order the ppv online? I went to toprank site and they told me they were not going to stream it..sucks. I dont have dish network or direct tv...i want to buy it online.


Guess you should try HBO or Showtime websites as they are co-producing this PPV.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Guess you should try HBO or Showtime websites as they are co-producing this PPV.


thnx ill check


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Maidana a glorified bum?

What?

What??


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Floyd Mayweather fans on Saturday night.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Only one day left :mark:




























Don't let me down Pacman


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The weigh-in is tonight :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

So who thinks Mayweather will try to get a last minute thing added to get an advantage like in the Maidana fight?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Eh the only thing Floyd could do is perhaps reject the choice of gloves Manny wants to use.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I admit once I saw Chuck Liddell take out Babalu to capture the UFC belt, I switched over to follow MMA and never switched back, but hell this even interests me. I'm not going to pay triple digits just for this fight, but this will be the first boxing match I'll watch in real time in years. Like the style contrast here, TWO BIG NAMES I ACTUALLY RECOGNIZE (i capitalize that because it is pretty weird for some of us to see boxing in such a barren state for this long of time) , and I do really like the storyline here that is like something straight out of the mid 80s nwa playbook with the cocky shit champ that is all about the glamour going against the humble and hungry for the fight challenger who is fighting for alot of people (in this case a whole country) and his opponent has nowhere to run anymore. I'm going Pacman here, though that could be more heart than head since I would like to see cocky boy Floyd get shut the hell up from calling himself far better than the greats. 


Besides, this right here is gonna put Pacman on a whole new power level:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The weigh-in is about to begin.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> The weigh-in is about to begin.


Thanks for letting us know, I almost forgot


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Thanks for letting us know, I almost forgot


You're welcome 

Manny's on stage, now here comes the villain.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Did floyd just come out to a money team theme song? :maury


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lmao Floyd looks pissed off because Manny was enjoying himself.

Maybe it's just me but I think Floyd looks nervous as hell. Manny looks so relaxed and jovial.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol look at Pacman smiling like a goof. Money is going to eat him alive.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Teddy Atlas always giving the middle finger to volume control because a normal speaking volume is for pussies. If the guy was alot younger, I'd imagine him to be like Brucie off GTA IV.

edit: eh maybe that comparison is too far. Can't see Teddy being a super promiscuous, car stealing guy who loves helicopter rides and globs of money and testosterone supplements.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Lol look at Pacman smiling like a goof. Money is going to eat him alive.


Pac's always like that :draper2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> :lmao Floyd looks pissed off because Manny was enjoying himself.
> 
> Maybe it's just me but I think Floyd looks nervous as hell. Manny looks so relaxed and jovial.


I think he's shook, doesn't look as confident as he normally is and is trying to play it off as being focused :maury

The crowd was hilarious almost like a WWE crowd :lmao


Oh and the youtube comments :sodone


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Pac's always like that :draper2


:mj



Dragonballfan said:


> I think he's shook, doesn't look as confident as he normally is and is trying to play it off as being focused :maury


Floyd?! Shook?! :maury


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> :mj


Mean mugging and scowling isn't Manny's thing, he's always been a goofy giggling guy, that's why he's so popular with fans. He's been doing the same thing his entire career, he did it at the Cotto weigh-in and look what happened to Miguel in their fight.

Remember when Floyd fought Cotto? I do, Floyd had a difficult night.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

PacMan looking confident 

Not Sure how to read Mayweather's expression... :shrug


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Mean mugging and scowling isn't Manny's thing, he's always been a goofy giggling guy, that's why he's so popular with fans. He's been doing the same thing his entire career, he did it at the Cotto weigh-in and look what happened to Miguel in their fight.
> 
> Remember when Floyd fought Cotto? I do, Floyd had a difficult night.


So you're picking Pacman to win Blackbeard? :mj

#EasyWork #48-0 #Legend #FloydCantBeStopped


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> So you're picking Pacman to win Blackbeard?


I am leaning towards him slightly. Still doesn't change the fact that Manny always acts like that during weigh-in's.

I don't really care who wins tbh, I just don't want that fight to disappoint people.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Maywether looks so much bigger. I mean I know he is, but it hit me for the first time today.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

It’s feels like Christmas morning guys :mark:

Freddie Roach before the weigh-in was saying that he thought in training Manny had recaptured the form that saw him knock so many out in days gone by but that if it did go to the judges he thought Manny would out-point Floyd through sheer volume of punches and activity. If there’s anyone that could get close to Floyd and stay close to him, it would be Pacman even at 36. But then Floyd’s this slippery bastard who has that tremendous right hand lead and Manny’s a fucking south paw too, holy shit this is going to be great. Stylistically it doesn’t get any better than this.

And Manny says “Thank You” to Floyd at the staredown too, what a class act that man is.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Dragonballfan said:


> So who thinks Mayweather will try to get a last minute thing added to get an advantage like in the Maidana fight?


And of course I was right Floyd tried to say Pacmans gloves were horse hair style n failed miserably :ti


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Today's the big day! Fight night 2015!! I hope Floyd does more offense than usual. He's always defensive and moving around..like someone here said..a slippery bastard. Go PAC MAN!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Given the social contrasts between these two,given the current times and the sheer amount of interest this is drawing out of people who haven't followed boxing in ages (ie:me), I'd have to think this is easily the biggest fight since Lennox Lewis/Tyson. Even the whole Delahoya on his last stand vs Mayweather angle wasn't this much of a potential spectacle, and heck while these two are old now, they both have some left in the tank and at that point Oscar was on a very sharp decline.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> And of course I was right Floyd tried to say Pacmans gloves were horse hair style n failed miserably :ti


lel Will Pac being wearing Reyes gloves?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> And of course I was right Floyd tried to say Pacmans gloves were horse hair style n failed miserably :ti


:lol great call.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> lel Will Pac being wearing Reyes gloves?


Honestly I'm not sure I'll need to read espn article but I'm betting he wanted to have Pacquiao switch to the pillow gloves


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Just a few hours to go. Will be watching live :mark:

Go Pacman :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Floyd by UD. #GreatestofAllTime


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

48-0!!

AND STILL undefeated champion of the world.... FLOYD MONEY MAYWEATHER!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

If it goes all 12 they'll award the decision to Floyd no matter how the fight goes.

Pacquiao better get a KO tonight :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

For the richest fight of all time they really skimped on the undercard. Not one fight on it remotely interests me.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Isit true Triple H will walk with Mayweather to the ring?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

BarneyArmy said:


> Isit true Triple H will walk with Mayweather to the ring?


It will probably just be Justin Beiber again :fuckthis


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> Isit true Triple H will walk with Mayweather to the ring?


If that's the case I hope Batista is with Manny again :banderas


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm so excited. I thought this fight would actually never happen


I'm going w/ Floyd on points


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone know if there's a link to the watch it on an iPhone 6? At my girls and she doesn't have sports channel


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone from UK staying up late for this?

So excited now


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone from UK what time does the actual show start?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I believe the fight is scheduled to start round about 4am. I'd tune in at 3:30am just to be safe.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Can someone indicate a good streaming for this fight?


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

sesel said:


> Can someone indicate a good streaming for this fight?


Same as wrestling ones


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Round 1 

FIGHT





FINISH HIM


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Shenroe said:


> Same as wrestling ones


I only know First Row and the image is not good....


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

sesel said:


> Can someone indicate a good streaming for this fight?


Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

LadPro said:


> Was wondering the same thing.


I'm watching here but also looking for another one with better quality

http://ifirstrow.eu/watch/327022/1/watch-manny-pacquiao-vs-floyd-mayweather-jr-.html


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Lomachenko is killin this guy


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

LadPro said:


> Was wondering the same thing.





sesel said:


> I'm watching here but also looking for another one with better quality
> 
> http://ifirstrow.eu/watch/327022/1/watch-manny-pacquiao-vs-floyd-mayweather-jr-.html


Pm'd


----------



## playerplex (Feb 4, 2004)

That link only has pop ups for me


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

playerplex said:


> That link only has pop ups for me


Which one exactly?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Boy whoever cracked down on these stream servers did the damndest job I think I've seen. Even non American originated sites are really struggling.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

I need stream if possible, firstrow isnt working


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

It's like they just flicked a switch at the most important part.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I got a HD link but it's got french commentators..

can i post it on here or do i have to PM you?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

A stream would be appreciated for me as well. I'm on vipleague but the way the site is laid out I'm not sure if their even showing the main event or if I'm literally watching a stream of just the undercard.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

thedeparted_94 said:


> I got a HD link but it's got french commentators..
> 
> can i post it on here or do i have to PM you?


pm it please


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Damn, when the hell is this match going to start?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Hope i don't get in trouble.

www.Sportstream.tv

Other>Boxing>Flash>Link 7


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sixth said:


> Damn, when the hell is this match going to start?


Yeah, I'm getting gray hairs over here. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

In my heart I want Pacquiao to win but I think Mayweather win. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Money..... Maaaaaaayweeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaatherrrrrr!!! :buffer


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Come on PacMan


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Mexican National Anthem. A wonderful way to see in a fight between an American and a Filipino


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

WTF are they singing the Thai National Anthem?





Oh hey, it's a Ray Charles impersonator.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Jamie Foxx…lol this sucks..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Alright time to fight!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Jamie Foxx…lol this sucks..


I know...just why
:serious:


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

It's about time...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Can someone PM me a good one to watch it? Mine just died


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The-Hitman (Aug 5, 2006)

Would love if someone could PM me a site. The one I had just stopped.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

These poverty streams tho :mj2 :heston


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Someone hacked my cable company so many people paid for the fight and are mad. :cudi


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Almost time, baby! :jericho2


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

My cousin is rushing over to my place to split the cost of the PPV ($60 total), really didn't want to miss this.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Burger King helping escort Mayweather to the ring :maury


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> These poverty streams tho :mj2 :heston


Seems like the few streams left are not built to handle 200 people, let alone thousands haha.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Burger King still exist?! :mj


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

please pm me one too!


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

I wonder if this match will start sometime toady.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Let's get ready to rumble!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lets get ready to RUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMBBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEE!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

pm me


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sixth said:


> I wonder if this match will start sometime toady.


If they delay another 2 minutes, it'll be tomorrow indeed!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Really dragging this out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Here we go bama4


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Iron Mike in the house!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Vanilla midgets don't draw.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lel Manny shadow boxing. Who are you swinging at :heston


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Where the hell is Floyd's warning jeez....


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

black mickey with the words of wisdom "You can't win may"


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Stream is barely watchable.. if anyone has a lag free strema pls pm


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

58-56 Mayweather? now I admit I'm quite rusty with boxing judging since I've become so used to the UFCcritera, but what the everliving fuck?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> 58-56 Mayweather? now I admit I'm quite rusty with boxing judging since I've become so used to the UFCcritera, but what the everliving fuck?


Wow really? Manny's been killing him


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> 58-56 Mayweather? now I admit I'm quite rusty with boxing judging since I've become so used to the UFCcritera, but what the everliving fuck?


Unbelievable.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

All my streams keep failing but I'd love to see Mayweather knocked the fuck out lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mayweather's been controlling this fight from the get-go and connected on way more punches. This is not even fair.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Come on Mayweather, you fuck. Tire him out.



And stop shaking your damn head. It's annoying.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

aww my stream died...


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Mayweather's been controlling this fight from the get-go and connected on way more punches. This is not even fair.


The crowd is really making it seem like Manny has been WAY more successful than he actually has been with his punches. He's been throwing a lot but most of them have bounced off Mayweather's forearms.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It's kinda appropriate since Pacquiao made a legacy out of having absolute wars, while Mayweather has made a legacy out of putting up boxing clinics.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

EyeZac said:


> The crowd is really making it seem like Manny has been WAY more successful than he actually has been with his punches. He's been throwing a lot but most of them have bounced off Mayweather's forearms.


Exactly. Mayweather's accuracy has been bar none.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

As someone who is ignorant to the "technical clinic" that apparently Floyd is putting on right now since I've never been "really into" boxing beyond a casual level, I'm glad I didn't pay triple digits for this on ppv.....


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Exactly. Mayweather's accuracy has been bar none.


I'm arguing with family right now about who is winning this fight. You're going to have people who agree that Floyd has been more accurate and pick his spots, which would lead to him winning. Then you've got people who are seeing the fast punches thrown by Manny and the crowd cheering whenever he does ANYTHING.

Mayweather should win this if it goes to the scorecards but I wouldn't be surprised to see them give it to Manny. Hope they give Floyd his win.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

and its over


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

That was fun but i'd be pissed if I spent money to watch this..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:fuckthis


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bracing myself for fuckery judging.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That wasn't exactly Haggler Hearns that is for sure.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

EyeZac said:


> I'm arguing with family right now about who is winning this fight. You're going to have people who agree that Floyd has been more accurate and pick his spots, which would lead to him winning. Then you've got people who are seeing the fast punches thrown by Manny and the crowd cheering whenever he does ANYTHING.
> 
> Mayweather should win this if it goes to the scorecards but I wouldn't be surprised to see them give it to Manny. Hope they give Floyd his win.


Yeah sure, Pacman had more output, but Floyd controlled the tempo pretty much all night. Floyd jabbed him into oblivion. It wasn't really close.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, are warnings in boxing pointless? From reading updates, it sounds like Mayweather does shady shit all fight and just racks up warnings.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Floyd heeling it up :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

May with the win.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank fuck they got it right.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So, is the fight as corny as I expected or did they manage to live up to the hype? Because I truly have no idea why anyone cares for this shit when I'm not seeing Mayweather fighting 2010 Pac :draper2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm hoping Floyd doesn't retire yet. Wanna see him surpass Marciano's record and retire as champ.


Probably the only way some of these old folk will consider him "great".


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel so bad for people that paid money for that.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Borias said:


> I feel so bad for people that paid money for that.


Agreed. I'd buy the shittiest $60 UFC PPV before I'd buy a $100 PPV of anything. Boxing is pretty damn stupid imo.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol He didn't do nothing! -Manny


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

this interviewer is horrible


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Defense wins championships.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Man that was a bizarre interview from Manny. Max looked perplexed throughout it :lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

This is why boxing sucks and UFC and WWE are better.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Awful! Mayweather didn't do anything and he didn't deserved to win and he says that has done more than Ali? hahaha


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

That fight..


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Floyd got paid 150 million to dance


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I honestly find Floyd awesome to watch. An absolute master at work. 

It was obvious early how the fight was going. He made Manny look ordinary which is incredible. Manny should have been more aggressive, he was never going to beat Floyd the way he fought.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I bet those folks in the Philippines are gonna take this harder than Panama when Duran said "No mas". If they didn't love and idolize Manny as much as they do, I'd assume they'd stone him to death.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> I honestly find Floyd awesome to watch. An absolute master at work.
> 
> It was obvious early how the fight was going. He made Manny look ordinary which is incredible.* Manny should have been more aggressive*, he was never going to beat Floyd the way he fought.


See I think that was all down to Floyd's tactics, he came out early and set the pace which Manny doesn't like to fight at, he slowed him down with those sharp counter right hands. Manny looked frustrated throughout the whole fight.

Could Manny of been a little bit more aggresive sure, but those right hands were making him think twice about wading in.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The worst possible match that could have happened.

Boxing is dead.....And the messiah is Floyd "Bitch" Mayweather.

"He didn't do anything", truer words have never been spoken. The entire broadcast spouting propaganda and sucking off Floyd was absolutely disgusting, in all my years watching this once proud sport. 

So many people saw exactly what boxing has become, a sport where the undisputed champion can run, duck, and back away the entire fight, only to win. 

RIP, and Fuck Floyd Mayweather. REAL BOXING FANS KNOW WHO WON, and it wasn't that piece of shit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> See I think that was all down to Floyd's tactics, he came out early and set the pace which Manny doesn't like to fight at, he slowed him down with those sharp counter right hands. Manny looked frustrated throughout the whole fight.
> 
> Could Manny of been a little bit more aggresive sure, but those right hands were making him think twice about wading in.


Absolutely, I just thought he might do what Maidana would do at some point and start swinging for the fences towards the end.

Mayweather's footwork is unbelievable. Just always in control.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Assuming the money for Floyd is too great and the pride in Manny needing to avenge the poverty-striken country he fights for and of course the revenue stream for corporate, there will be a rematch. Next time when Manny can't break in since Floyd is a slippery bastard king at keeping space and little jabs, Manny might as well try to break out the singing to do long range damage.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> The worst possible match that could have happened.
> 
> Boxing is dead.....And the messiah is Floyd "Bitch" Mayweather.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you bought the PPV. 

If so, I feel deeply sorry for you.

But yeah, fuck Mayweather.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Yawn, same shit different fucking pile. I didn't expect anything less, I don't know why anyone would see a knockout. Paquiao approached that fight like every other guy did before him and played Mayweather's game.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Absolutely, I just thought he might do what Maidana would do at some point and start swinging for the fences towards the end.
> 
> Mayweather's footwork is unbelievable. Just always in control.


I agree there, I am surprised Freddie didn't read Manny the riot act and persuade him to do that. I do think those right hands were buzzing Manny a little, nothing major but they were certainly making him think twice before attacking. But yeah Floyd's footwork and angles are incredible, he's a master of controling the ring.

Wonder who he'll fight in September? Khan seems likely but it would be interesting if he tried to win the MW title off of Cotto.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I know about boxing weight divisions and about the flow of time in general but what I wouldn't pay to see in his prime Mike Tyson destroy this self-centered, money flaunting bitch, Floyd Mayweather. I know, I know, Mike Tyson is on a whole other level in terms of his personal character but at least he's an enjoyable character. 

Mayweather, as his nickname suggests, is all about that money, but he's so over the top offensive with his spending that it's practically cartoonish.



> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floyd_Mayweather,_Jr._vs._Manny_Pacquiao
> 
> *Mayweather commissioned specially-designed mouthguards for the fight by Dr. Lee Gause—owner of Iceberg Guards, costing $25,000. Along with "subtle" clear pairs, some of them contain gold leaf, diamond dust, and a $100 bill embedded inside it.* Iceberg Guards also released a limited-edition TMT-branded mouthguard to tie in with the fight.[89] Pacquiao's mouthguard was designed by Dr. Ed Dela Vega of Canoga Park, Los Angeles, who has custom-fit mouthguards for Pacquiao and other Philippine boxers. It features a multi-colored design with a blend of the colors from the flag of the Philippines, which is meant to represent the different ethnic groups that support him. Unlike Mayweather's, this mouthguard was supplied as a gift to Pacquiao; Vega argued that Mayweather's high-cost mouthguard was simply "hype" meant to "rub it in the face of boxers who can't afford it".[90][91]











$25,000!
Per mouthguard. 
He bought... many. 

Consider how much your car costs and think about that one again...
fpalm


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Not even close.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

KingLobos said:


> The worst possible match that could have happened.
> 
> Boxing is dead.....And the messiah is Floyd "Bitch" Mayweather.
> 
> ...




This. So fucking this. Good thing for Mayweather he's out after 2 more fights as I think this bout is gonna cost him as far as future ppv earnings go. Floyd is a boring fighter. He always was but I know quite a few people who thought he'd swing for the fences tonight with this "legacy making" match and he didn't. He bored us yet again. Thank Christ I didn't pay for that nonsense. I'd be suicidal.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

118-110.

Dissapointed with Pacquiao, im not dissapointed with Money since he never boxes, still the audience today reflect money career, nobody outside USA likes him, he being the face of this era of boxing shows why box is dying, this fight may have destroyed the reputation of this sport.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Saw the last half I mean what could of Manny done better? Its obvious Mayweather has the judges all bought I mean really giving it to Mayweather when its obvious Pac was the one with the most force. Mayweather is protected he is most likely gona retire undefeated. I like the, guy but he is just to cocky his way of fighting is just basically what the GIF on top shows thats not a lot of technic if you think about it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The fight had some momentum during the first half as Pacman was taking the fight to Mayweather but as the fight moved towards Mayweather's pace the boredom set in. I don't think the legacy of this match will be an important one. I get how Mayweather's precision punching and defensive counter style can easily win fights that go to decision but it isn't very entertaining to watch. But congrats to both men for getting my money.

**


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Floyd Mayweather is the greatest heel in all of professional sports :drose*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594719965439205376


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Everyone is so salty right now :lol I am not even a fan of Floyd's but it's hilarious watching how everyone gets so riled up by him.

I actually thought Floyd was throwing some shots with malice in them, problem is he's never really been much of a heavy puncher above Super Featherweight. Amir Khan is probably the only Welterweight out there he's got a shot of knocking out.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Floyd Mayweather is the greatest heel in all of professional sports :drose*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594719965439205376


He's like the Seth Rollins of heels: really not that great but I guess the best one going. Mayweather knows how to pop a buy rate though.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Mayweather has always been a boring fighter so I'm not sure what else people were expecting. He might be showy outside the ring but he's such a defensive tactician in his fights that it's just not that exciting to watch.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

This quote sums it up.



X-Pac said:


> I'd rather get knocked the F out then give the ppl a boring fight in what has been called Fight of The Century.



Pacquiao couldn't the job done, but man, Mayweather's such a boring fighter to watch. There should be a limit on how many times you can hug your opponent. If I took a shot for how many times he gave one, I'd be in the hospital getting my stomach pumped right now.

I hope everybody got their money's worth on the fight. I feel bad for my dad though. I haven't seen him this depressed since Obama won re-election!

Now, let the jokes commence:












X-Pac said:


> I hear it was no Thrilla in Manila.





John Canavan said:


> Best fight of the night: Jamie Foxx destroyed The National Anthem!





Kayfabe News said:


> Don’t worry, Manny. If a seven-foot giant couldn’t beat Mayweather, what chance did you have against him?





RJ Hawk said:


> Every kid that just watched that fight are now UFC fans





Joe Young said:


> Justin Bieber is at the fight. Sadly, he's not the one getting punched.





Joe Praino said:


> I don't hate Floyd Mayweather for beating women...because I assume he barely touches them and just beats them on the cards.


- Vic


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Everyone is so salty right now :lol I am not even a fan of Floyd's but it's hilarious watching how everyone gets so riled up by him.
> 
> I actually thought Floyd was throwing some shots with malice in them, problem is he's never really been much of a heavy puncher above Super Featherweight. Amir Khan is probably the only Welterweight out there he's got a shot of knocking out.


Salty hmm no, sad yes, im mexican and by definition a hardcore boxing fan, but Mayeather killed this sport, i considere him the best fighter of this generation, but none of his fights have been interesting, literally i just watch to see if someone beats him, the same as 90% of the fans, and Amir Khan cannot KO Mayweather. Not that many people in this froum will agree, since almost all of the people here arent boxing fans and were just checking what everyone was watching. Again, this sport reputation is dead.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

They're all bashing Max Kellerman on twitter cause he didn't kiss Manny's ass in the post fight interview :lmao :lmao :lmao



kimino said:


> Salty hmm no, sad yes, im mexican and by definition a hardcore boxing fan, but Mayeather killed this sport, i considere him the best fighter of this generation, but none of his fights have been interesting, literally i just watch to see if someone beats him, the same as 90% of the fans, and Amir Khan cannot KO Mayweather. Not that many people in this froum will agree, since almost all of the people here arent boxing fans and were just checking what everyone was watching. Again, this sport reputation is dead.


In what way has Mayweather killed the sport? His fights are the ones that generate the most interest and bring in the casual market. Some would argue (not me) that without him the sport would be dead. Floyd's style has been like that for years, it's not his fault that fans can't accept the fact that he's defenisve wizard with impeccable ring generalship.

I never said Amir Khan could knockout Floyd Mayweather, I said Khan is probably the only top Welterweight out there that Floyd's got a shot of stopping!


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pacquiao landed more quality punches but Mayweather landed more punches which is really surprising. I think Pacquiao was a little too hesitant because he was afraid of getting caught by a solid punch that knocked him out in his match with Marquez. Manny was doing well in the first six rounds but from then on, Mayweather slowed down the pace and ran his ass all over the ring.

If this is the best boxing has to offer with Mayweather as the "center" of it, then dark days are ahead of boxing as a whole.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> They're all bashing Max Kellerman on twitter cause he didn't kiss Manny's ass :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be rude but are you American or Black? or just liked to argue with what the majority thinks?.

I grow up watching amazing fights as a Mexican, Terrible vs Barrera, J.C Chávez vs M. Taylor, Pac-Man vs Marquez (The best fights of this generation). Also have watched in the net classics like, Ali vs Fraizer, macho camacho fights, Corrales vs Castillo, Hagler vs Hearns, Leonard vs Hearns, so i know what a good/great/amazing match is, Mayweather has none of it, again people tune to see him lose not because they're expecting quality of the match, Mayweather milked this era, turn this era in an era where the money the make is all that matters and not the quality of the match, maybe its unfair for Mayweather since he does what he can to win, but he still is boring to watch. Dont think you can make a comeback that matters for me, since its obvious the difference in our reasons to watch boxing, so i will stop posting in this thread.

Since this is a wrestling forum Mayweather is the Roman Reigns of Boxing


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

respect it, just bored me. sorry, it's too technical for me. jabbing, ducking, clutching, running. i get it, it's extremely hard and should be commended. I'll commend Floyd all day. Great boxer. just saying, that wasn't a fight. most of his bouts aren't fights. im being ignorant probably but yeah, that was as entertaining as horse racing for me.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

kimino said:


> This may be rude but are you American or Black? or just liked to argue with what the majority thinks?.


I am a white guy from Scotland :lol

Christ everyone is so salty right now. I should of seen this coming, happens everytime after a Mayweather fight.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> respect it, just bored me. sorry, it's too technical for me. jabbing, ducking, clutching, running. i get it, it's extremely hard and should be commended. I'll commend Floyd all day. Great boxer. just saying, that wasn't a fight. most of his bouts aren't fights. im being ignorant probably but yeah, that was as entertaining as horse racing for me.


He throw punches just to score points and secure rounds, not to put a fight, thats why he doesnt have an epic rivalry as Marquez/Pacquiao. He thinks nothing of his fights but money.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

kimino said:


> He throw punches just to score points and secure rounds, not to put a fight, thats why he doesnt have an epic rivalry as Marquez/Pacquiao. He thinks nothing of his fights but money.


Yeah and it's worked for him 100%. Dude will retire undefeated and will have made more money than any athlete. Can't fault him, just as a casual fan it's boring

the most boring fighter in combat sports history is the richest and most cocky.... go figure 


having said all this i just want to maintain that he IS great. can't take anything away from his skills.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Yeah and it's worked for him 100%. Dude will retire undefeated and will have made more money than any athlete. Can't fault him, just as a casual fan it's boring
> 
> the most boring fighter in combat sports history is the richest and most cocky.... go figure
> 
> ...


Agree he represents the reality of this era $$$$$.
While many of us true fans seek the "romance" of the past, where you couldnt help but to be love this sport where you could feel the conviction on the punches of both fighters and their will to not lose after beating or almost 100% chances of losing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Floyd did win,, but again he resorts to "hugs" and runs around a lot which is annoying as fuck. In the 11th round he finally began to show some good offense. Overall disappointed that Floyd won. i dont care about his 49th opponent.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Floyd did win,, *but again he resorts to "hugs" and runs around a lot *which is annoying as fuck. In the 11th round he finally began to show some good offense. Overall disappointed that Floyd won. i dont care about his 49th opponent.


He threw and landed more than double the amount punches Manny did. Hell, Floyd even took the center of the ring for the majority of the fight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I didn't watch the fight. I read the accounts and talked to my brother who did see it, and I'm wondering why people are surprised? I assumed this would go the distance and that Mayweather would out point him. I wasn't about to spend my money on something that seemed like an inevitable result, and I'm glad I didn't. Mayweather does what he needs to win, but it's a victory of a thousand cuts, not some short fight with heavy lumber being thrown.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So basically, all I can see in here is that Floyd totally should have stood in one place and let Pacquiao go off on him punch after punch, because that makes more sense then ducking and avoiding them...

:eyeroll


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not trying to stir it up or anything even as an mma guy, but just throwing this out there: Post-"barbaric" days, when the UFC has needed a grand result at key checkpoint times to raise interest for the sport, it has gotten it aside from the lame Shamrock/Ortiz fights. Chuck explodes: new heel/face rivalry with Ortiz Dana and Chuck emerges and is money. Later you got some other badass Chuck rivalries. Gamble taken with the First season of TUF: turns out to be one of the most famous and memorable mma fights of all time that draws the interest of a heap of people. Influx of top notch pride fighters come in: and Henderson is the first to win a round off the Spider, Rua gets upset by Forrest, CRO CROP GETS CRO CROP'd in one for the eternal highlight reel, ginormous fight with the UFC vs Pride dynamic in Wanderlei Chuck happens later: the fight results to be one of the most exciting in company history. few years later the Brock Lesnar experiment proves to be still the most successful financially the UFC has had. The rise of Machida following/for a while congruent, the resurgence of Shogun and that match controversy at the first fight,transition to the rise of Jon Jones and Cain V, etcc. New stars have and do keep rising like clockwork (though that might be a bit stifled soon), the fight game keeps evolving, old stars of the sport emain captivating in their twighlight years ala Belfort nearly pulling the upset of many years nearly tapping Jones for the belt, Cro Crop recently having the heart to mount a hell of an elbow filled comeback, Chuck's last fight going out on a loss but breaking his opponent's arm, Silva with the leg break, GSP with a heck of a competetive fight with Hendricks. 

Juxtapose this with boxing: worlds apart, and while tonight could've been a huge night to try and start the process of healing a once proud sport again, in the eyes of those of us who don't follow boxing and can't appreciate the technical defense Floyd put on (ie: me), this fight from a production standpoint blew up in the face of the hype. Hardly the first fight to do this recenty, though may be the last superfight considering outside of the Klitschko brothers, once Floyd and Pac hang it up, I'll know literally no one except hearing a few names. Hell kinda funny that less than two decades ago you had a returning Tyson, Lennox Lewis, Holyfield, a revamped Foreman, firey David Tua (who I grant isn't a big name in the grand scheme), Camacho, Delahoya, Roy Jones Jr, Whitaker nearing the end, prime Sugar Shane, Vargas etc.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Name dropped the roster for Knockout Kings 64 :lmao


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

The fight for anyone who missed it 










Edit: I went back a few pages before I posted this to see if this had been posted yet, and didn't see it.
Turns out I'm blind and missed it. Sorry.

I guess I will post this instead


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

It was a marketing error by the boxing promotion. They meant to say The Flight Of The Century!












> He threw and landed more than double the amount punches Manny did. Hell, Floyd even took the center of the ring for the majority of the fight.


I think a lot of people are glad they didn't pay $100 to watch Mayweather hide, hug, and win points by throwing that retarded jab. #SameOldShit 

- Vic


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The salt in here is delicious. Hilarious seeing people try to discredit Mayweather because they don't like him, he absolutely outclassed Pacman from round one to round twelve. A little disappointing it was such a one-sided fight. The disbelief on the interviewers face when 'Humble' Pacquiao said he thought he won the fight said it all really. Mayweather goes down as one of the best ever now, he's beaten and faced pretty much everyone he could have in his career, and has only had a few difficult fights in those 48 wins. This wasn't one of them.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Didn't watch it live but I found a video of it this morning

Got to the start of 7th round when all of a sudden I noticed Tom Brady sitting there in like the 3rd row. By the end of the 7th I realised that I had spent nearly the entire round just staring at Brady

So I skipped to the end

Spent zero dollars :stephenA3


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kimino said:


> Salty hmm no, sad yes, im mexican and by definition a hardcore boxing fan, but Mayeather killed this sport, i considere him the best fighter of this generation


Mayweather "killing the sport" - has featured in the 3 highest grossing PPV fights ever. Of course he's the best fighter of this generation, it's beyond argument, that's why you and others attack him in other areas in desperate attempts to discredit him because you don't like his brash persona. You're salty.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

he's certainly not in my p4p top ten ever and neither is pacman.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> The salt in here is delicious. Hilarious seeing people try to discredit Mayweather because they don't like him, he absolutely outclassed Pacman from round one to round twelve. A little disappointing it was such a one-sided fight. The disbelief on the interviewers face when 'Humble' Pacquiao said he thought he won the fight said it all really. Mayweather goes down as one of the best ever now, he's beaten and faced pretty much everyone he could have in his career, and has only had a few difficult fights in those 48 wins. This wasn't one of them.


Mayweather hardly outclassed him from rounds 1 to 12. He fought a smart fight, deserved his victory but it was far, far closer than the ridiculous 118-110 score one judge had. Mayweather landed more punches but Pacquiao was the only one throwing anything that hurt. 

That interviewer was a complete cunt btw.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rush said:


> Mayweather hardly outclassed him from rounds 1 to 12. He fought a smart fight, deserved his victory but it was far, far closer than the ridiculous 118-110 score one judge had. Mayweather landed more punches but Pacquiao was the only one throwing anything that hurt.
> 
> That interviewer was a complete cunt btw.


Disagreed, would say Pacquiao won two clear rounds (4 and 6 iirc), and there were a couple that were 50/50. Mayweather had him where he wanted him from start to finish, which was surprising as he's usually a slower starter, but he clearly won the first 3 rounds, as well as closing the fight much stronger as most predicted. I think the 4 rounds that two of the judges gave Pacquiao were about as generous as was possible, I find it hard to argue with any of the scorecards on this one.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

After hearing what people are saying about the fight, I'm sure glad I didn't bother buying it :vince$


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> Disagreed, would say Pacquiao won two clear rounds (4 and 6 iirc), and there were a couple that were 50/50. Mayweather had him where he wanted him from start to finish, which was surprising as he's usually a slower starter, but he clearly won the first 3 rounds, as well as closing the fight much stronger as most predicted. I think the 4 rounds that two of the judges gave Pacquiao were about as generous as was possible, I find it hard to argue with any of the scorecards on this one.


I was watching it at the pub so i might not get all the rounds right but from memory Floyd had the first 3, Pacquiao round 4, Mayweather 5, Pacquiao 6, Mayweather 7, Pacquiao 8-10, Floyd the last 2. which would be a 115-113 win to Mayweather. 

In that 8-10 round period i thought Pacquiao was getting off more punches whereas Floyd was a bit off the tempo. I feel like Floyd did pretty much nothing in these rounds and Pacman did slightly more than nothing. 

Mayweather was always going to win this fight by decision (which got me some money :evil) but he wasn't in as complete control as he could have been. Manny hurt him in that 4th and 6th round.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

House Blackbeard said:


> fans can't accept the fact that he's defenisve wizard with impeccable ring generalship.


we call that "being a chicken shit pussy" around here ~.^


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Right before that match started, I played this music during Floyd Mayweather's entrance :floyd3







:heyman6


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rush said:


> I was watching it at the pub so i might not get all the rounds right but from memory Floyd had the first 3, Pacquiao round 4, Mayweather 5, Pacquiao 6, Mayweather 7, Pacquiao 8-10, Floyd the last 2. which would be a 115-113 win to Mayweather.
> 
> In that 8-10 round period i thought Pacquiao was getting off more punches whereas Floyd was a bit off the tempo. I feel like Floyd did pretty much nothing in these rounds and Pacman did slightly more than nothing.
> 
> Mayweather was always going to win this fight by decision (which got me some money :evil) but he wasn't in as complete control as he could have been. Manny hurt him in that 4th and 6th round.


I feel like we have different perceptions of the fight, I definitely don't think the fight was one round off being a draw. These gifs of Mayweather running around the ring are ridiculous as well, when he threw more punches and landed more punches. What's wrong with being agile and trying to avoid being hit.

Pacquiao: 429 punches, 19% accuracy. 18 landed jabs, 9%. 63 landed power punches, 27%.

Mayweather: 435 punches, 34% accuracy. 67 landed jabs, 25%. 81 landed power punches, 48%.

More than that though, it always felt like he was the one in control. I'd have given Manny three rounds - 4, 6 and 8/9 (can't remember which). He should have really gone for it in the last couple of rounds as the fight was done, but he clearly wanted to avoid being caught like his last Marquez fight and accepted he was well beaten.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Zico said:


> After hearing what people are saying about the fight, I'm sure glad I didn't bother buying it :vince$


You would probably felt better if you just found a cheaper way to view it. 

Streamlive.to offered the fight for just $15 (& a slew of other content for an entire month), I had an excellent stream to my Macbook. 



If you watched it, you would see the match was like Daniel Bryan of 2014 in his prime (Manny Pacquiao) vs The Beast, the Conquerer (Floyd Mayweather)

:heyman6


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> I feel like we have different perceptions of the fight, I definitely don't think the fight was one round off being a draw. These gifs of Mayweather running around the ring are ridiculous as well, when he threw more punches and landed more punches. What's wrong with being agile and trying to avoid being hit.
> 
> Pacquiao: 429 punches, 19% accuracy. 18 landed jabs, 9%. 63 landed power punches, 27%.
> 
> ...


Actually i think we have a fairly similar view of the fight as a whole but i'm giving those 50-50/close rounds to Pacquiao, you're giving them to Mayweather. I felt that Floyd stepped it up when he had to at the end. Pacquiao for whatever reason dropped right off in those last 2 rounds. 

No real reason for them to have a rematch, even though i thought it was close i don't see another fight going a different way. Mayweather is too quick, too agile and too smart to just stand there and fight with a guy which is why he gets a lot of hate. Casuals want a fight, Floyd wants to box.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

The fight stats tell the truth of the fight. Mayweather is a defensive god. You can't touch him. 

Punches thrown and landed also say a bit. For those saying Mayweather did nothing but run, yes and no. 435-429 // 148-81

You just gotta knock this motherfucker out to get the win.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I went to a bar with my brother last night, I had a chip for a free drink, sipped on it all throughout the fight, while my brother kept buying drink after drink, so I watched the fight for free, didn't get wasted, everyone in the bar was annoyed and disappointed, but I felt it was pretty clear, what did you expect? These Mayweather fights are all the same.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I just left feeling that boxing sucks after watching that fight. Haven't watched a boxing matches in years and won't lose sleep if I never watch one again. 

The 12 rounds that I saw didn't seem to be about 2 guys trying to actually win a fight but seemed to be 2 guys trying to convince judges that they won a fight based on their scoring system. I don't care about punches thrown and accuracy and stuff like that at all. I understand we need to have judges for safety reasons but the way the whole fight was fought was just boring. 

Had I watched that fight with no crowd and no unofficial score cards I don't think I would have been able to say who won. And I think that's a serious flaw.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

FITZ said:


> I just left feeling that boxing sucks after watching that fight. Haven't watched a boxing matches in years and won't lose sleep if I never watch one again.
> 
> The 12 rounds that I saw didn't seem to be about 2 guys trying to actually win a fight but seemed to be 2 guys trying to convince judges that they won a fight based on their scoring system. I don't care about punches thrown and accuracy and stuff like that at all. I understand we need to have judges for safety reasons but the way the whole fight was fought was just boring.
> 
> Had I watched that fight with no crowd and no unofficial score cards I don't think I would have been able to say who won. And I think that's a serious flaw.


:swaggerwhat


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Thought Floyd won comfortably. If anyone thinks it was kinda closer than that I sympathise because every time Manny landed punches the crowd would go into uproar as though they were about to see a knockout. I can sum up the fight simply enough: Floyd danced around the ring landing a lot more punches than Manny did. Manny did get some shots in but didn't do nearly enough.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

StarJupes said:


> Thought Floyd won comfortably. If anyone thinks it was kinda closer than that I sympathise because every time Manny landed punches the crowd would go into uproar as though they were about to see a knockout. I can sum up the fight simply enough: Floyd danced around the ring landing a lot more punches than Manny did. Manny did get some shots in but didn't do nearly enough.


Yeah. Floyd was always doing something, Manny took some breaks it seemed. He had some success but would have needed Floyd on his bike the whole fight to win imo.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had Floyd 117-111. Gave Pac 2, 4, and 6

The first 6 rounds were pretty entertaining. The last 6......not so much.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Alright then been waiting to speak my mind on the fight since final bell. Here we go, first of all why in the fuck was their a Mexican National Anthem before this fight, neither Pacquiao/Mayweather are Mexican totally pointless. Anyways onto the fight, honestly it wasn't a $100 fight, I wouldn't pay 15 bucks for that whole show. I rather see past fights of the two then what they did in that ring, last night. Neither guy to me put in 100%, I've seen all their fights and I'm a huge Boxing buff who knows these things when I'm seeing in the ring. Both gave us 75% of performance throughout the fight. Now Manny please tell me why were you staying in the middle of the ring with Floyd instead of pushing the action. Anytime Manny pushed the action Floyd would take a fury of punches especially in the ropes. Anytime you saw Manny starting to feel good about his performance, Floyd would come the next round and do what I told you guys he would do, slow down the fight. Floyd is the real life Pokemon using Sleep Powder to put his opponents to sleep in slowing down the fight. 

Manny had to play Floyd's style of low punching production, to where Floyd is the best at running and moving and getting 6 punches in a round, but his opponent has 4 because he's slowing down the action. Now to Floyd he made some nice hits on Manny stopping him in his tracks, but he took some solid shots from Manny in that fight and a inch over to either side, Manny might of knocked him down. Neither dominated the fight, so I considered in a draw, if anything 7-5 round wise for Floyd, but it should of been closer than the Judges gave in their scorecard. Now Floyd is saying last fight in September then he retires? Unless your fighting Manny again, don't even promote that fight because you won't make money from it, if you put a B or C type of fighter in against you. Theirs not going to be a rematch mainly because, it was a pain in the ass to step this fight, it would be harder to set up a rematch on Floyd's end. I mean in his mind, I dominated you, why should I give you a rematch. If their was a rematch, make it in China or the Philippines, but it's a long shot to happen.

As for Manny where does he go from here? Unless theirs someone huge that wants to fight him, Amir Khan, Keith Thurman, GGG I can't see him fighting till maybe next Summer and see where his career grows. Lastly I gotta give to them both, having balls to take on the other, because one thing that was missing in the sport was Boxers ducking top fighters for some reason. Maybe seeing this fight, some of the other top fighters will be willing to unify their titles and give us some top fights. I wouldn't put this match as fight of the year at all, still think Thurman vs Guerrero has been the best of the year, but Floyd performed better in this fight than his last few, and Manny stunk up the joint playing the Lullaby game with Floyd.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> Mayweather "killing the sport" - has featured in the 3 highest grossing PPV fights ever. Of course he's the best fighter of this generation, it's beyond argument, that's why you and others attack him in other areas in desperate attempts to discredit him because you don't like his brash persona. You're salty.


You just dont get it, you are also one of those persons, who likes to read the stats and count the money, but forgets about the match, thats why im talking about, i have said 10 times that Mayweather is the best of this generation, that he is the face of this generation, but the fact that he is so good and his style is so boring, that none of his fights live to the "expectation", just like this end instead of "the fight of the century", in the "expectation or business of the century". I know its unfair to blame a fighter for finding a method for winning, but that doesnt change the fact, that he KILLED this sport( his attitude wont help him either), where casuals will read in the news, that the best of this generation, had that much of a name that he always imposed the conditions he wanted to the match to happen, that he always fighted to score points, not to KO or to impress the audience who paid tons of money to watch an amazing show.

Floyd knows how to make business, but as you could tell from the crowd yesterday, they watch to check if he lost the fight, not because his fights are great.

So dont talk as if you know everything, because great business is not the same as a great fight, as i said before for a great fight to happen, the 2 in the ring need to have the will to fight. Thats the same reason none of his fights or at least his recent fights will be ranked with the classic of the boxing world even when Mayweather is going to be considered to be at the same level of Ali, Leonard etc..



(Summary of the post, you dont get what it means kill the sport)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Alright...I'm not a boxing guy, never have been never will be. I just have to ask, was this the fight of the decade it was supposed to be? Or was it one of those "sweet science-you have to know what's going on" fights?

I'm not trying to start something I just want to know.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Holo Ren said:


> Alright then been waiting to speak my mind on the fight since final bell. Here we go, first of all why in the fuck was their a Mexican National Anthem before this fight, neither Pacquiao/Mayweather are Mexican totally pointless. Anyways onto the fight, honestly it wasn't a $100 fight, I wouldn't pay 15 bucks for that whole show. I rather see past fights of the two then what they did in that ring, last night. Neither guy to me put in 100%, I've seen all their fights and I'm a huge Boxing buff who knows these things when I'm seeing in the ring. Both gave us 75% of performance throughout the fight. Now Manny please tell me why were you staying in the middle of the ring with Floyd instead of pushing the action. Anytime Manny pushed the action Floyd would take a fury of punches especially in the ropes. Anytime you saw Manny starting to feel good about his performance, Floyd would come the next round and do what I told you guys he would do, slow down the fight. Floyd is the real life Pokemon using Sleep Powder to put his opponents to sleep in slowing down the fight.
> 
> Manny had to play Floyd's style of low punching production, to where Floyd is the best at running and moving and getting 6 punches in a round, but his opponent has 4 because he's slowing down the action. Now to Floyd he made some nice hits on Manny stopping him in his tracks, but he took some solid shots from Manny in that fight and a inch over to either side, Manny might of knocked him down. Neither dominated the fight, so I considered in a draw, if anything 7-5 round wise for Floyd, but it should of been closer than the Judges gave in their scorecard. Now Floyd is saying last fight in September then he retires? Unless your fighting Manny again, don't even promote that fight because you won't make money from it, if you put a B or C type of fighter in against you. Theirs not going to be a rematch mainly because, it was a pain in the ass to step this fight, it would be harder to set up a rematch on Floyd's end. I mean in his mind, I dominated you, why should I give you a rematch. If their was a rematch, make it in China or the Philippines, but it's a long shot to happen.
> 
> As for Manny where does he go from here? Unless theirs someone huge that wants to fight him, Amir Khan, Keith Thurman, GGG I can't see him fighting till maybe next Summer and see where his career grows. Lastly I gotta give to them both, having balls to take on the other, because one thing that was missing in the sport was Boxers ducking top fighters for some reason. Maybe seeing this fight, some of the other top fighters will be willing to unify their titles and give us some top fights. I wouldn't put this match as fight of the year at all, still think Thurman vs Guerrero has been the best of the year, but Floyd performed better in this fight than his last few, and Manny stunk up the joint playing the Lullaby game with Floyd.



Its sad, Manny was awful, until round 6 when there were tied you could see him think what he was going to do next, he was to cautious, and thats a mistake, dont know if he was afraid of Mayweather counterpunching style, or if he thought about "how to make a perfect fight", but the style that hurts Mayweather is that of a constant pressure, i was watching the review of the match in ESPN, with dinamita marquez (who does an amazing job) and Julio Cesar Chávez, and damn they were right, even the weight Pacquiao had when he enterd in the ring was wrong, he picked power over speed. Mayweather did a perfect fight as usual. But probabily the biggest mistake was to try to win the fight by decision, where floyd style and even with the judges floyd probabily had the advantage. The last hope of this sport ended with this fight, (many people think it just means Manny winning, but sadly no, Pacquiao putting a great effort and making this a splot decision that let us at the edge of our seat was what we could have expected), but now both of them are over Mayweather will retire undefeated, Pacquiao will porbabily end his career anytime soon, and there are no more Megastars in boxing left.

The only fighter who can bring those amazing numbers is Canelo Alvárez, and even i as a Mexican feel bad about that fact, he sucks.

Also the Mexican anthem was because this boxing date is "Dia del Trabajo", and we Mexican bring the ratings most of the time, still it feels awkward to hear it.

@DX-Superckick. It was the business of the century, Marquez vs Pacquiao I,II,III or IV was 10x a best fight


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> :swaggerwhat


I'm having a hard time expressing myself here because boxing is not something that I know much of anything about. 

I just think the product that they are selling is bad. Mayweather is someone that you want to lose a fight yeah but it' you wanting him to lose that attracts you to the fight and not the fact that the fight is going to be entertaining. 

I don't like MMA all that much either but they sell fights. On the rare occasion that I watch an MMA fight and it goes to a judges decision I feel like the guy that wins was the guy that won the fight. The loser got his ass beat and that's why he lost. I always feel like both guys are trying to win the fight. I watched 2 boxing matches last night and I felt like Mayweather was trying to score the most points in an exhibition. I pictured some nerdy judge sitting around the ring saying, "That's a point, that's a point, that's a point..." with this long tally mark. The outcome was quantitative and not qualitative. If they had to keep fighting until there was a knockout I can't say who would have won. When I watch an MMA fight I feel like most times the guy that won would have eventually won the fight by KO or submission if they kept going. 

I'm not trying to make it into a UFC vs. Boxing thing or anything like that. I just don't think there is a better comparison that I could make. 

Sure the idea of knocking the other guy down was an option in that fight but it honestly seemed like it was an afterthought to both guys and they were more concerned with getting good stats and scoring more points with the judges. I mean it's a smart tactic but it's not something that I'm particularity interested in seeing again.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

What people dont seem to get, and it is HARD for me to admit it myself, its all sports that are too pussified these days. You have "experts" in each sport, and you can tell their life before, they were the nerds and losers that couldnt do it, so they become 'experts" on the subjects(the numbers crunchers and stat whores are usually the losers). See, people are looking at floyd and seeing 48-0, and never been knocked down, let alone out. yeah, but he plays pussyball. He backs around and dances and beats people on points, thats why the guy has no knockout power and hardly any of his victories are knockouts. Boxing used to be guys beating the fuck out of each other. You know how you lost? When the other guy knocked your ass out. there's no goddamned 'science" to it, its a fucking fight, and floyd is that guy down the street running his mouth, that you cant catch, and when you do, he drills you. 

It's like this in very sport too, "playing it safe" the acting like you are among the greatest of all time just because you got "wins." Hell look at the SB, you have stupid motherfuckers out there that think Brady is #1 all time, and the guy has won NOTHING without "playing it safe." Everyone is too afraid to hurt the opponents feelings that people just want to hang around and sneak a win. Brady won 3 SB on the strength of 9 points, and 2 of them were literally last minute FGs, that means Vinitiari won the, not Brady, but stat dorks want to mention him among the greats of old. basketball is the same way now, hack - a - Shaq, hack a Dwight, its cheap. It wins, but its cheap. you know what kareem did when they started fouling him? he got better at FTs, and ending up making 70% of them, so people left him alone. 

It just goes to show you, people this day over rate everything. Floyd isnt the GOAT, because he cant be, he cant fight outside his little 158 lb weight division. If am Klitschko, and I 6'7, 300 lbs, and this little fucking piss ant is saying he is the GREATEST to ever lace up gloves(note this fucker doesnt say i'm the best welterweight" or anything like that, he is the BEST), then I will pay him to fight me. You the best? Prove it. Dont give me that puss shit about weight classes either. if youre 4'10 98 lbs and on the chess team, and saying you can whip anyone's ass in the chess club, and there just happens to be a guy that is 3 times your size in there, and he wants you to back your talking up, then if you dont, youre a pussy.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Saw the Press conference after the fight,Manny had a shoulder injury going into the fight. He wasn't 100% maybe 90, but Bob, Freddy and Manny felt okay enough to keep the fight and that was weeks away this happened WOW! Also Floyd said if not Monday, in the coming weeks he's dropping all of his titles and his last fight might not with a title on the line.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kimino said:


> You just dont get it, you are also one of those persons, who likes to read the stats and count the money, but forgets about the match, thats why im talking about, i have said 10 times that Mayweather is the best of this generation, that he is the face of this generation, but the fact that he is so good and his style is so boring, that none of his fights live to the "expectation", just like this end instead of "the fight of the century", in the "expectation or business of the century". I know its unfair to blame a fighter for finding a method for winning, but that doesnt change the fact, that he KILLED this sport( his attitude wont help him either), where casuals will read in the news, that the best of this generation, had that much of a name that he always imposed the conditions he wanted to the match to happen, that he always fighted to score points, not to KO or to impress the audience who paid tons of money to watch an amazing show.
> 
> Floyd knows how to make business, but as you could tell from the crowd yesterday, they watch to check if he lost the fight, not because his fights are great.
> 
> ...


No, you're just trying to claim someone has killed the sport because you don't like the way he fights, which is an absolutely ridiculous, baseless thing to say. People aren't stupid, they know Mayweather's style, yet they come back for more - like I said, 3 highest grossing PPV events of all time. He's a massive, massive draw and generates interest like no-one else in boxing at the moment, pretty much the exact opposite of someone 'killing the sport'.

I never said it was a great fight - it wasn't, it was an easy win against Pacquiao, who even when clearly far behind in the last few rounds, still threw less punches than Floyd, still refused to try and knock him out, probably scared/wary of being knocked out again like the last Marquez fight, the only KO fight Pacquiao has been involved in this decade. Had Pacquiao performed to expectations, Floyd would have been pushed more, and it very well could have been a good fight.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

One was the fight of the Century, in which Pacquiao brought as many watchers as Mayweather, Canelo is one of the biggest draws, i can give you De la Hoya and even Mosley, but do you really think people paid to watch the show Mayweather puts?, of course not the "draw" in most of Mayweather matches is not his boxing, but his "undefeated record".

The moment when idiots prefer money over the spectacle, the sports dies, why becuase people lost interest in the results, even if they're wrong they star claiming the fight are rigged, and add to that, that fighters and promoters control who fights who even in title matches.

I hope you have read everything i posted, im also disgusted and dissapointed at the fight that pac-man brought, but Mayweather destroyed even if it was unintentional or in an indirect way, boxing reputation. 

Again i will repeat myself, i know its not Mayweather fault being that good in boxing, and perfecting the most unappealing style, but if i wanted to watch fighters score and run i would watch amateur/olympic boxing instead.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Holo Ren said:


> Saw the Press conference after the fight,Manny had a shoulder injury going into the fight. He wasn't 100% maybe 90, but Bob, Freddy and Manny felt okay enough to keep the fight and that was weeks away this happened WOW! Also Floyd said if not Monday, in the coming weeks he's dropping all of his titles and his last fight might not with a title on the line.


Funniest part was Bob Arum trying to talk about it while Manny clutched his shoulder. Excuses came faster than usual.

Also, they basically said they tried getting an exempt for Manny to use a PED a few weeks before the fight.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That's here say, but I might need to rewatch the fight and count how many times on his right hand he threw it against Floyd. Amir Khan vs Manny Pacquiao, Keith Thurman vs Floyd Mayweather. Interview after the fight Keith said I'm not Manny, basically saying I'm totally better than him in everyway what..


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I never thought I'd see the day where Manny and his team would be using every excuse in the book, I would of expected that sort of behavior from Floyd's side. 

Gotta say I've lost a lot of respect for Manny by the way he's conducted himself since the fight finished. Just admit defeat and take the loss like a man.

I bet all the people complaining about last night won't even bother to tune in to Alvarez vs. Kirkland on Saturday, cause that fight sure as hell isn't going the distance.



Rush said:


> That interviewer was a complete cunt btw.


Are you talking about Max Kellerman, if so then how? He did nothing wrong other than show his sheer shock at Manny's reaction. I was shocked too, never expected to see Manny in such denial like that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Personally i dont know who WILL face Floyd next in September? Anyone wanna guess? They said maybe Keith Thurman or Amir Khan..but i'm not too thrilled on either. Plus Khan has been defeated 3 times. How about Triple G? That guy is pretty damn good. Or Danny Garcia?


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Floyd vs Ronda Rousey

billion dollar mainevent.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Even though I had to watch it in Spanish I feel bad for anyone who paid for that fight.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Personally i dont know who WILL face Floyd next in September? Anyone wanna guess? They said maybe Keith Thurman or Amir Khan..but i'm not too thrilled on either. Plus Khan has been defeated 3 times. How about Triple G? That guy is pretty damn good. Or Danny Garcia?


The one who have more chances for me is Golovkin, he also has a style that can harm mayweather, but i doubt showtime and mayweather will pick him. Hell maybe they will just make a second fight against canelo just for the sake of money


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where does Pac go from here?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Personally i dont know who WILL face Floyd next in September? Anyone wanna guess? They said maybe Keith Thurman or Amir Khan..but i'm not too thrilled on either. Plus Khan has been defeated 3 times. How about Triple G? That guy is pretty damn good. Or Danny Garcia?


Out of those Khan is the only one that interests me. His style and dodgy chin will make for an entertaining match. Also who the hell cares how many times Khan has lost? Pac had lost five times before he fought Floyd.

GGG is never going to happen, fans need to forget about that and move on.



Zayniac said:


> Where does Pac go from here?


I want him to retire but that won't happen. A fifth bout with Marquez wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

House Blackbeard said:


> Out of those Khan is the only one that interests me. His style and dodgy chin will make for an entertaining match. Also who the hell cares how many times Khan has lost? Pac had lost five times before he fought Floyd.
> 
> GGG is never going to happen, fans need to forget about that and move on.
> 
> ...


I certainly don't care to see a rematch.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> I certainly don't care to see a rematch.


I doubt anyone would be willing to pay for one. Floyd's only got one fight left on his Showtime contract, he's not going to waste it fighting a Bob Arum guy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594921332787138560
:banderas


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Are you talking about Max Kellerman, if so then how? He did nothing wrong other than show his sheer shock at Manny's reaction. I was shocked too, never expected to see Manny in such denial like that.


Are you on a windup? Its not his job to be an overly opinionated douche when interviewing someone after the fight. Its not what he said but the manner in which he was asking the questions. "You thought you won the fight. Why?" is a valid question to ask. To pretty much shout in his face "YOU THOUGHT YOU WON THE FIGHT???? WHY" in the manner that he did was just plain cunty.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> I never thought I'd see the day where Manny and his team would be using every excuse in the book, I would of expected that sort of behavior from Floyd's side.
> 
> Gotta say I've lost a lot of respect for Manny by the way he's conducted himself since the fight finished. Just admit defeat and take the loss like a man.


This...

Another thing that bothered me was all the Ronald McDonald smiling and the selfies Pacquiao was doing just prior to the fight... 

Pac...You said you wanted this fight more than anything else for 6 years and you come out looking like you're just happy to be there...

Oh well, the better boxer won...


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mayweather can easily get to 50-0 :mj2

But if he wants to call it quits, then more power to him. He's been schooling that Welterweight division for 19+ years. He deserves a 'Swan Song'.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rush said:


> Are you on a windup? Its not his job to be an overly opinionated douche when interviewing someone after the fight. Its not what he said but the manner in which he was asking the questions. "You thought you won the fight. Why?" is a valid question to ask. To pretty much shout in his face "YOU THOUGHT YOU WON THE FIGHT???? WHY" in the manner that he did was just plain cunty.


Eh I just don't see where you're coming from at all, Max was Max. People are just upset because he didn't kiss Manny's ass.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You don't have to kiss anyone's ass, you just have to be respectful.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rush said:


> You don't have to kiss anyone's ass, you just have to be respectful.


I don't see how Max was being disrespectful. I guess it was wrong of him to show his dismay at Manny's delusion.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

As i said, being aggressive and getting in someone's face essentially asking them WHY. WHY DID YOU THINK YOU WON. YOU SILLY LITTLE MAN. YOU LOST. HOW THE FUCK DID YOU THINK YOU WON. is hardly being respectful. Its not his job to be overly opinionated about the decision.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Aggressive??? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Kellerman said the same stuff to Bradley.

No buys on the outrage.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kellerman's style has always been a bit loud, I put that down to the cacophony of noise coming from the crowd and the HBO producers talking in his earpiece. Nothing about his interview was disrespectful or aggressive, he was just trying to figure out why Manny thought he won when it was pretty clear to everyone else that he got dominated.

Just because Manny's a nice guy doesn't mean Max should shy away from asking questions his fans don't like.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Mayweather can easily get to 50-0 :mj2
> 
> But if he wants to call it quits, then more power to him. He's been schooling that Welterweight division for 19+ years. He deserves a 'Swan Song'.


Floyd may quit at 50. No way is he quitting to only tie Rocky Marciano..he'll want to pass him at 50


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Kellerman should be promoted for ripping into Manny. He is incredibly irritating, though. He exacerbated the situation during the impromptu Mayweather and Mosley interview after the Marquez fight by jumping around like a dickhead. 

Pacman delivered one of the biggest choke jobs that I've ever seen by a world-class performer. As a fan, I was embarrassed. I have virtually lost all respect for him. It fell just short of Oliver McCall territory.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...-significant-tear-rotator-cuff-right-shoulder
> 
> Manny Pacquiao will undergo right shoulder surgery later this week to repair a "significant tear" in his rotator cuff, orthopedic surgeon Dr. Neal ElAttrache told ESPN.com on Monday.
> 
> ...


So Pacman went into the fight with Mayweather with a significant tear in his rotator cuff. I don't care how strong you are mentally and physically, that effects you ability to box and have a great chance to win no doubt. Rematch with Floyd in 9 months just do it now Floyd, dude was not a little hurt, he shouldn't of boxed Saturday.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

There was plenty of time to postpone it, especially with that kind of injury. They found some wax in Mundine's ear and he's pulled out of a match with Trout.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Manny wanted to fight through the pain and have the fight. Floyd didn't believe the injury Pacman talked about after the fight on Saturday, maybe he take it back and say hey..I defeated this guy at maybe 75 percent going into the fight. Maybe I should face him again in China, and he's at 100 percent hopefully. Next May rematch, Floyd don't fight in September and waste your team versus a fighter you won't make money with fight Manny again.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Strange development. I'd think that Pac's camp would convince him to postpone if in fact it was a torn rotator cuff. Seems like a steep task to win a freakin BOXING match with a torn rotator cuff, especially when we heard so many times winning this was a crusade for Manny to do it for his nation, obviously not for the money or selfish ego. Plus, this was such an extensively covered fight with so many people chiming in for perspective leading to the fight, and I don't remember hearing this once, so that inofitself in this day and age of instant access to information is weird. Could be smoke and mirrors for a rematch (though given Pacman's character miniscule chance of that) On the flipside though, Floyd had been playing so many games and stipulations that have delayed this for years, maybe Pacman's camp figured if not now, complications to delay the fight would happen again. Not to get all conspiracy theory driven too: but a delayed fight delays a gargantuan revenue stream for the corporate entities involved/Vegas. This injury too would explain why it never seemed Pacman shot in for the kill beyond the Christian thing/Floyd's defense. I guess Floyd's defense neuturilized alot, but Pacman didn't seem as aggressive in his style this time. Assuming this is legit (and if he is truly getting surgery it must be), it takes some stones to try that vs a world class guy even without punching power. Who knows, if Manny could put more oomph into his Round 4/6 flurries, maybe the result changes. IDK if anything changes though, I'm not even a consistent boxing fan just speculating.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Crazy if he really went in there with that injury. Yet he still had Floyd hurt a few times from some nice shots. A rematch with a healthy Pacquiao is a must!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Holo Ren said:


> So Pacman went into the fight with Mayweather with a significant tear in his rotator cuff. I don't care how strong you are mentally and physically, that effects you ability to box and have a great chance to win no doubt. Rematch with Floyd in 9 months just do it now Floyd, dude was not a little hurt, he shouldn't of boxed Saturday.












Pacquiao is turning this sport into a joke! If you're too injured to compete then postpone, if not *SHUT THE FUCK UP AND TAKE YOUR LOSS LIKE A MAN!*


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Only good part of the event was seeing Lomachenko.

Fight was a glorified sparring session- not that it was ever going to meet the hype. That rarely happens (see Hagler vs Hearns). Not to mention it was at least 5 years too late. I think Floyd would've outpointed Manny whether it was yesterday or 5 years ago, but pre dented chin by Marquez- Pacquiao was obviously a much different animal. 

I fell for Floyd's con against Delahoya haven't bought a fight of his since. Great skills but doesn't make for exciting fights. It will be interesting to see who he decides to give a chance next, if it will be Cotto, Khan, Thurman or maybe even Kell Brook. Doubt he entertains GGG.


By the way I do believe Pac was hurt or whatever but he does make bad excuses every time he loses, like when he blamed his socks for the Morales loss lol.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I would love to see Mayweather fight with a no hugging rule implemented. The play it safe routine gets old real quick.

- Vic


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Floyd looked good in this fight. One of his more crowd pleasing fights - featherweight/lightweight Floyd wasn't as much of a bore.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQgoSjxsgWs


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> File this under juicy rumors…
> 
> A welterweight showdown, in Las Vegas, pitting Adrien Broner, the flashy-fisted Cincy-based boxer who owns a Mayweather-sized mouth and seeks to restart his career momentum so that he’s in the mix for mega-fights in the near future, will likely take on another Ohian, “Showtime” Shawn Porter, a source tells RingTV.com.
> 
> Fan reaction to that scrap, which would unfold on June 20, and I was told is almost official, has been a hearty thumbs up, judging by Twitter banter.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/388797-will-the-pbc-deliver-adrien-broner-shawn-porter-on-june-20

Not a bad match up, I'd favour Porter pretty heavily.



> Former two-division titleholder Timothy Bradley Jr. and Jessie Vargas, a secondary junior welterweight titleholder, will square off in a 12-round welterweight fight on June 27 at the StubHub Center in Carson, California.
> 
> Vargas will rise in weight to take on Bradley in the HBO-televised main event.
> 
> Bradley was in position to face former welterweight titleholder Shawn Porter in a title elimination fight in which the victor would have become the mandatory challenger for titleholder Kell Brook. However, Bradley and promoter Top Rank, which has a horrible relationship with Porter adviser Al Haymon, decided to go in another direction, and the Bradley-Porter purse bid was canceled.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12837082/former-two-division-titlist-timothy-bradley-jr-jessie-vargas-meet-12-round-welterweight-bout

Meh



> "Adrien is just one of those guys who wants to jump on the bandwagon, and tries to get a little bit of hype," Khan, who is due to face Chris Algieri in New York on May 29, told reporters on Wednesday.
> 
> "I told my adviser Al Haymon to get me the fight before we got the Algieri fight, and Adrien to me seemed to not want the fight.
> 
> "To the cameras he's talking big fights, but when it comes to signing a contract he doesn't want to sign it. He just didn't want it so I had to move on."


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12836268/amir-khan-says-adrien-broner-want-sign-contract-fight-him

Weird decision from Broner, even though I think Khan would beat him, he's got a better shot of knocking out Khan than Porter IMO.


> "Did I text Stephen A. Smith and say I will fight him again? Yeah, but I change my mind. At this particular time, no, because he's a sore loser and he's a coward,"
> 
> "If you lost, accept the loss and say, 'Mayweather, you were the better fighter,'" Mayweather continued.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12843122/floyd-mayweather-changes-mind-says-not-grant-manny-pacquiao-rematch

Floyd's got every right to be mad, Manny and everyone else from that side have shown no respect or humility in defeat, fuck them.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Floyd says no rematch. Thanks Floyd!


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Manny should be sanctioned for bringing the sport into disrepute. He rocked up underdone and did bugger all. He embarrassed himself, his family, his fans. He finagled the public out of a great deal of money. He basically gave himself no chance of winning (if he wasn't injured, he should be asked to explain the tactics he employed on the night). He should be both fined and suspended, effectively forcing him into retirement. Disgraceful.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Those PPV figures are crazy if true, that's more than double the amount the De La Hoya fight did.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn I was so busy with life, Blackhawks & Bulls that I forgot Canelo fights tomorrow :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't wait for Canelo vs. Kirkland :mark:















We'll get some answers about Saul's chin tomorrow IF Kirkland is able to land.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Canelo would be dumb to go toe to toe with Kirkland, instead he should employ the strategy he did with Mayweather and try to outbox him since he's very powerful


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Canelo would be dumb to go toe to toe with Kirkland, instead he should employ the strategy he did with Mayweather and try to outbox him since he's very powerful


It's easier said than done, when Kirkland is on fire he's a beast! Canelo will have to keep his wits about him.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Figueroa Jr./Burns braodcast starting now on CBS for PBC.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Did anyone see Figueroa vs. Burns? Also eagerly awaiting the fight tonight


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joshua looks a talent and all but it would be nice if he would fight something other than a corpse, just even once.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

I turn my head for a minute and Kirkland's on the floor like wtf

EDIT: Well now its over. damn lol. Canelo battered him toe to toe.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fuck Canelo! BRUTAL knock out!

Such a fucking display. Fight should have been over in the first. Kirkland was KILT.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Canelo layed him the fuck out


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I've been watching Canelo fight since they first started televising him and I've never been disappointed. He's a tremendous talent and that guy who's capable of putting on a show any time out. And once again...massacres someone. 

Shame he fought Floyd so early in his career.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That was a fucking sick KO by Canelo


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, yes it was. Future legend right there. Has a Cotto feel about him, tough warrior type, capable of astonishing time and time again.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Canelo was still eating shots from an inferior opponent with a terrible gameplan.

Got himself a nice highlight for his reel, but I'm not going to pretend he didn't face a bum who couldn't keep his hands up after his first flurry in the first round.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Hell, Ishida manhandled Kirkland.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought Boxing was dead guys :sip






At the post fight conference Canelo and Oscar were talking up a future GGG fight :Banderas


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

what a knock out


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

In a perfect world.... 

Canelo vs. Cotto September. Alvarez defeats Cotto to become the Lineal Middleweight Champion.

Canelo then goes on to face GGG in May 2016 

kada


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> At the post fight conference Canelo and Oscar were talking up a future GGG fight :Banderas


If Canelo tries to attack GGG the same way by getting hit and throwing punches he'll be good boy'd by round 3 :maury


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't been around since the flop of the century


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Sergio Martinez planning to announce retirement from boxing*



> "I am a boxer, my knee is shattered. I am 40 years old, I'm getting wrinkles and my hair is falling out," Martinez was quoted as saying in Argentina's La Nacion daily on Monday. "I've already made up my mind, but in a few weeks I will have a final meeting with doctors and make my announcement then."


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Sergio Martinez fucking ruled.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The numbers are in


> The May 2 Floyd Mayweather Jr.-Manny Pacquiao fight shattered the previous record for total pay-per-view buys and now ranks as the highest-grossing pay-per-view of all time by generating more than 4.4 million U.S. buys and more than $400 million in domestic pay-per-view revenue alone, according to a press release from HBO Sports, which co-broadcasted the event with the Showtime cable network.
> 
> With additional revenue from the live gate at MGM Grand in Las Vegas, international television distribution, sponsorships, closed circuit and merchandise sales, the event is expected to generate in excess of $500 million in gross worldwide receipts. The news was announced jointly by Showtime Networks Inc., a subsidiary of CBS Corporation, and HBO in conjunction with event promoters Mayweather Promotions and Top Rank, Inc.
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/389197-floyd-mayweather-jr-manny-pacquiao-ppv-does-4-4-million-u-s-buys

Broner vs. Porter is official but Broner and his team have pulled some shady weight bs



> The bout will be contested at a catchweight, a max of 145 pounds, and there will be a re-hydration clause in the contract. Neither Porter, quite comfy at 147, nor Broner, still finding his correct weight class, can be more than 155 on the day of the fight, that source informed us. The negotiations lingered some because the Broner side demanded that re-hydration element.


If he doesn't want to fight fully fledged Welterweights then stay at 140lbs!

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/389191-shawn-porter-to-face-adrien-broner-in-an-all-ohio-showdown

Quigg vs. Frampton is officially dead in the water now that he's scheduled to face Kiko Martinez on July 18th.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/389177-scott-quigg-to-face-kiko-martinez-on-july-18

Erislandy Lara vs. Delvin Rodriguez set for June 12th on Spike

Robert Guerrero vs. Aron Martinez (who?) set for June 6th on NBC

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/12810/lara-rodriguez-to-headline-spike-tv-card

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12869247/welterweight-contender-robert-guerrero-face-aron-martinez-june-6-bout


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well if that's all for Serigo thanks for the memories, will remember him mostly for his two fights with Paul Williams and the annihilation of overrated bum Chavez Jr. :bow


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Such a devastating KO. I miss Paul Wiliams, he was a really entertaining lanky fighter, it's a real shame what happened to him :sad:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I can't remember which Paul Williams fight it was, but it was like his big breakout fight on HBO where he put on a good show. Punched like a mad man. But I predicted then that he wouldn't have any real staying power because he throws too many punches. And years later he was paralyzed in a motorcycle accident. I hate to say I told you so.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Godway said:


> I can't remember which Paul Williams fight it was, but it was like his big breakout fight on HBO where he put on a good show. Punched like a mad man. But I predicted then that he wouldn't have any real staying power because he throws too many punches. And years later he was paralyzed in a motorcycle accident. I hate to say I told you so.


Think your talking about his fight with Margarito right? I think they both threw at least 1000 punches in that fight 



N that was just a freak accident he could still be on the scene nowadays not too much competition in that weight class... Him vs. GGG would have been epic that's for sure :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

At one point Williams was in talks to face Kelly Pavlik, that would of been a fun scrap. Because of Paul's height, reach and output he was essentially forced to move up to Jr Middleweight and Middleweight because everyone at Welterweight was too afraid to face him. I can't blame them, dude was a freak of nature to cut down to 147lb with his frame.

Just imagine if Williams ever fought Mayweather at Welterweight, that would of been fascinating.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Middleweight contenders David Lemieux and Hassan N'Dam will square off for a vacant world title on June 20 at the Bell Centre in Montreal.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12881206/david-lemieux-square-hassan-ndam-montreal

Hope Lemieux wins so we can see him unify with GGG later in the year.



> Featherweight titleholder Nicholas Walters will headline an HBO-televised card at the Theater at Madison Square Garden in New York on June 13, Top Rank announced on Tuesday, but the real draw will be Puerto Rican lightweight uberprospect Felix Verdejo, who will appear in the co-feature on the eve of the annual Puerto Rican Day Parade in New York.
> 
> Walters (25-0, 21 KOs), 29, of Jamaica, known as "The Axe Man," will square off with Colombian puncher Miguel Marriaga (20-0, 18 KOs) in a rematch of sorts. Marriaga owns an amateur victory against Walters, defeating him in a 2008 Olympic qualifier.
> 
> In the scheduled 10-round co-feature, Verdejo (17-0, 13 KOs), the 2014 ESPN.com prospect of the year and a 2012 Puerto Rican Olympian who turns 22 on May 19, will make his HBO debut against Ivan Najera (16-0, 8 KOs), 22, of San Antonio.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12876388/featherweight-titleholder-nicholas-walters-lightweight-prospect-felix-verdejo-highlight-june-13-hbo-card


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Deontay Wilder will make the first defense of his HW title June 13th on Showtime against Eric Molina (who?)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/389327-deontay-wilder-set-for-june-13-wbc-title-defense-vs-eric-molina-on-showtime


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> Deontay Wilder will make the first defense of his HW title June 13th on Showtime against Eric Molina (who?)
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/389327-deontay-wilder-set-for-june-13-wbc-title-defense-vs-eric-molina-on-showtime


Well that's a bigger disappontment than Cotto's fight. At least Cotto is facing a somewhat contender, I've never even heard of this bum Wilder wants to face 

:deanfpalm


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Anybody watching the fight on TruTV tonight? Dont know if it'll be any good or not but i'll watch for the hell of it. I hear Tim Bradley's doing interviews on the show too.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Tha Pope said:


> Anybody watching the fight on TruTV tonight? Dont know if it'll be any good or not but i'll watch for the hell of it. I hear Tim Bradley's doing interviews on the show too.


Oh shit there's a boxing show tonight? What's the main event?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

GGG is in action tonight! :mark:



Dragonballfan said:


> Well that's a bigger disappontment than Cotto's fight. At least Cotto is facing a somewhat contender, I've never even heard of this bum Wilder wants to face


Tbf Wilder is probably just keeping active while he waits for the Wladimir vs. Fury winner.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> GGG is in action tonight! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Tbf Wilder is probably just keeping active while he waits for the Wladimir vs. Fury winner.


Fuck Wilder, how do you go from who he won the title from to this guy? I bet he's not even the mandatory challenger fpalm







Someone's about to be Good Boy'd tonight

:trips8:trips8:trips8


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

GGG will bring the _Big Drama Show_ like he always does.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Roman Gonzalez also in action in the HBO undercard. That guy is so damn good. I'm sure he will win as well as GGG.

Wilder's opponent isn't of real note. I saw him get smashed quickly in a fight against Chris Arreola. Another KO win for him.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Gennady Golovkin vs. Willie Monroe Jr just finished their fight, GGG sent Monroe home by the 6th round. Monroe had a great performance snapping GGG's head multiple times in Round 4, but he couldn't handle the speed, the power of GGG. Give GGG a God damn bone. Oh wait, top fighters with options are not going to face a GGG he's too risky to fight with that power. The KO win streak keeps going and California keeps loving GGG more and more he fights there.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Canelo isn't ready yet, and I am not convinced Cotto will ever step inside a ring with GGG, so I think he should face Andy Lee or David Lemieux next.






So glad HBO showed Chocolatito some love, he's a tremendous fighter.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah Cotto/Canelo could be 50/50 to fight GGG, Canelo is not afraid to face anyone. He faced Mayweather, and even though he was over matched, he became a better fighter from it ask Kirkland lol. Canelo/GGG seems like a better chance of happening, and Cotto waiting to see how the landscape goes. I find it funny though Cotto is facing a guy in the division, GGG destroyed in Geale.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I feel like a Canelo vs. GGG fight needs some build up first. I'd like to see Saul fight at MW a couple times to see if he's ready to handle the weight and bigger fighters. That fight could fill the void left by Mayweather IF he retires in September.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Some big domestic fights coming up this months!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Some big domestic fights coming up this months!


What channels are showing the Khan and DeGale fights?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> What channels are showing the Khan and DeGale fights?


DeGale is SS1 I believe and I wouldn't be surprised if Khan is SS1 also


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> DeGale is SS1 I believe and I wouldn't be surprised if Khan is SS1 also


Sweet, thanks.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


> Carl Froch's representatives have begun discussions with Gennady Golovkin's camp for a high-risk bout which could be the Nottingham fighter's second consecutive Wembley sell-out and a dramatic finale to his career.
> 
> The explosive Golovkin has recorded 30 knockout victories in 33 unbeaten fights and says he would be willing to go up from middleweight to super-middleweight in order to face Froch, who has said he will only box again if a fight genuinely excites him.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12924607/carl-froch-starts-negotiations-gennady-golovkin-ahead-potential-wembley-showdown

:wow Carl Froch has the biggest pair of balls in the world :fact


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Froch will do better than most but GGG will destroy him over 10


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> *HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12924607/carl-froch-starts-negotiations-gennady-golovkin-ahead-potential-wembley-showdown
> ...


Damn make it happen please!!!! :sodone


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Froch will do better than most but GGG will destroy him over 10


Maybe, maybe not. If Martin Murray could make it somewhat competitive I don't see why Carl can't. The only thing that gives me pause is the way Groves was able to drop Froch, George is a full grown Super Middleweight though.

Regardless the fact Carl wants his last fight to be against someone like Golovkin speaks highly of his character, that man is fearless.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Maybe, maybe not. If Martin Murray could make it somewhat competitive I don't see why Carl can't. The only thing that gives me pause is the way Groves was able to drop Froch, George is a full grown Super Middleweight though.
> 
> Regardless the fact Carl wants his last fight to be against someone like Golovkin speaks highly of his character, that man is fearless.


It's sad the one thing that will elude him is his Vegas Show, 80,000 crowd isn't a bad second though!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> It's sad the one thing that will elude him is his Vegas Show, 80,000 crowd isn't a bad second though!


Yeah that does suck but at least Froch was able to have some success stateside during the Super Six. Plus I feel like a fight of this magnitude suits Wembley better.

If Carl wins he gets the perfect scenario to ride off into the sunset, if Golovkin wins he becomes a bigger star and gains more exposure. Either way the fans win


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> The first live Premier Boxing Champions on ESPN (PBC on ESPN) telecast will be headlined by a 12-round welterweight bout between undefeated contender Keith Thurman and former titleholder Luis Collazo, the network announced on Thursday. The new monthly series debuts on ESPN on Saturday, July 11, at 9:00 p.m. ET.
> 
> The opening fight of the broadcast will showcase a 10-round junior middleweight matchup between undefeated Tony Harrison (21-0, 18 KOs) and Willie Nelson (23-2-1, 13 KOs). ESPN3 will also carry live the preliminary bouts at a time to be determined. The card will be held in Tampa, Fla., at a site to be named.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/389967-keith-thurman-luis-collazo-to-headline-first-pbc-on-espn-show


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ugh Collazo? Thurman should defeat him convincingly


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am leaning towards Dirrell. He's got the home advantage and I feel like he's the more athletically gifted boxer. I'll be rooting for DeGale though.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Alexander Povetkin is now Deontay Wilder's mandatory after he KTFO Mike Perez in one round.

3:18 is when Alex first wobbles him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

James DeGale is one lucky man! He almost threw that victory away by taking his foot off the gas pedal and coasting. Those last two rounds probably sealed the deal for him.

Andre Dirrell is finished though, he's just not mentality strong enough to be a boxer. He's got the physical attributes and talent but the toughness just isn't there.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats DeGale but that was dodgy at times!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't get why everyone now seems to think Degale would beat Froch, his performance against Dirrell really wasn't that spectacular. Take away those two knockdowns and I am not even convinced he would of won a decision.

See if the British media, boxers and fans goad Froch into fighting DeGale instead of Golovkin I am going to be pissed!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Same the Froch fight could finally catapult Triple G to superstardom and if it's taken away :cussin:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Isn't Malignaggi now off that card? I heard he got cut during sparring.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> “For my next fight, my official trainer will be Robert Garcia,” Chavez said


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/12910/chavez-jr-changing-trainers-for-return

Doubt this will make much a difference unless Chavez can completely alter his lifestyle and dedicate time to the sport.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

This weekend!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I won't be buying since I already purchased one boxing card this month and I also believe Frankie Gavin hasn't earned a title shot. I am curious about Linares vs. Mitchell though, could turn out to be a fun fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> I won't be buying since I already purchased one boxing card this month and I also believe Frankie Gavin hasn't earned a title shot. I am curious about Linares vs. Mitchell though, could turn out to be a fun fight.


Yeah Gavin hasn't earnt it but its because atm there's no one for Brook


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Yeah Gavin hasn't earnt it but *its because atm there's no one for Brook*


I don't know if I agree about that. A fight with Keith Thurman could of been easily made. It better be the last though, Brook needs to start fighting some top Welterweights after this.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> I don't know if I agree about that. A fight with Keith Thurman could of been easily made. It better be the last though, Brook needs to start fighting some top Welterweights after this.


I should rephrase it, there's no one that Hearn believes is for Brook. Brook wants Khan and that should happen, domestically would be amazing


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> I should rephrase it, there's no one that Hearn believes is for Brook. Brook wants Khan and that should happen, domestically would be amazing


I think it will eventually, just as long as Khan doesn't walk on to a shot along the road.

If Mayweather doesn't choose him for that Sept date then Khan will have no reason not to take the fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> I think it will eventually, just as long as Khan doesn't walk on to a shot along the road.
> 
> If Mayweather doesn't choose him for that Sept date then Khan will have no reason not to take the fight.


Realistically Khan won't be chosen by Mayweather, Floyd seems him as a threat I think


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Realistically Khan won't be chosen by Mayweather, Floyd seems him as a threat I think


I can see Mayweather scoring a rare knockout victory if he faces Khan. The speed might trouble Floyd but he'll adjust quickly and figure Khan out. Amir has talent but I don't believe he has the ring intelligence, power or rugged aggression to truly drag Floyd into a dog fight.

But that's just my opinion, most of the time I am wrong anyway :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> James DeGale is one lucky man! He almost threw that victory away by taking his foot off the gas pedal and coasting. Those last two rounds probably sealed the deal for him.
> 
> Andre Dirrell is finished though, he's just not mentality strong enough to be a boxer. He's got the physical attributes and talent but the toughness just isn't there.


I find this such a strange thing to say after this fight in particular when Andre Dirrell showed a lot of heart and determination after being floored. None of the commentators seemed to notice that he was giving Degale a pasting in the second round until that wild left hand connected.

His heart was questionable in other fights but certainly not in this one. 

If either of the two brothers were to emerge as title contender in the future again then my money would be on Andre but in all honesty i find it hard to imagine that any world champion would have any interest in facing him given he is not a big name and he carries a threat to anyone given his skill set. 



House Blackbeard said:


> I don't get why everyone now seems to think Degale would beat Froch, his performance against Dirrell really wasn't that spectacular. Take away those two knockdowns and I am not even convinced he would of won a decision.
> 
> See if the British media, boxers and fans goad Froch into fighting DeGale instead of Golovkin I am going to be pissed!


I agree that Froch/DeGale is far tougher to call than most people seem to be saying. 

Calling Froch fights are never easy. What he lacks in speed and technical skill he more than makes up for with pure will and an iron jaw. 

It would be a similar scenario to Froch vs Groves. Groves/Degale are better ''pure boxers'' than Froch unquestionably however so are most of the guys who have lost to Froch in world title fights. 

Personally I'm not sure Degale could handle Froch for 12 rounds. 

Froch/Golovkin though would be a far more interesting fight and one i would love to see.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> I find this such a strange thing to say after this fight in particular when Andre Dirrell showed a lot of heart and determination after being floored. None of the commentators seemed to notice that he was giving Degale a pasting in the second round until that wild left hand connected.
> 
> His heart was questionable in other fights but certainly not in this one.


Maybe I looked at it the wrong way but it felt like DeGale allowed Dirrell to work his way back into the fight. He showed some guts but I am still not convinced Andre has the mental aptitude to survive a tough grueling fight, could you imagine him in a fight like Bradley vs. Provodnikov for example?

One thing that really bugged me about Dirrell was attitude during the breaks, he was constantly yapping back and forth with his trainer and Chris Byrd, that showed a lack of professionalism to me.

He's 31 now and has blown all of his major opportunities. I really struggle to see him making a mark on the sport from now on, of course he still has Al Haymon backing him so that doesn't hurt.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Frankie Gavin: I'm the best technician Brook has faced*



> "I am still the best technical fighter Kell Brook has ever fought and I don't think anyone can argue with that," he said vehemently.
> 
> "I'm coming to take it to him for the full twelve rounds and win whatever way I can. The fight means everything to me and it's a life changing opportunity. There's also a big money rematch involved and that's another point. How confident can Brook be when there's a rematch clause in the contract?"


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Frampton signs agreement With Al Haymon*



> Undefeated IBF Super Bantamweight World Champion Carl “The Jackal” Frampton has signed a deal to work with boxing advisor Al Haymon.
> 
> Haymon currently works with a number of leading boxers including Floyd Mayweather, Amir Khan, Adonis Stevenson, Adrien Broner, Robert Guerrero and many others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:wow This is huge for Frampton. Under Haymon he'll gain massive US exposure, if he's lucky he might even get to fight on NBC. Smart move by Carl and McGuigan.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tonight!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Tonight!


It's tonight!!! Hell yes!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The tiger is about to be let out of his cage this time... hopefully :maury


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Khan did well, but Aligeri didn't do to bad really either. I still think Mayweather would school Khan over 12


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

AJ


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Brook vs Khan, let's make it happen!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Khan didn't impress me much this past weekend. He is quick and has good combos..i'll give him that..and it would make an interesting matchup vs. Floyd..but Floyd will find a way to dodge and beat Khan pretty easy..


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Khan just doesn't have the size or power to really do much at Welterweight. I feel like he'd be better suited back down at Jr Welterweight.

I wonder how long before Eddie Hearn matches Joshua up with Tony Thompson? I don't want to rush the kid but he doesn't seem to be benefiting much from these quick stoppages.

Hope Kell Brook faces Keith Thurman or Juan Manuel Marquez next.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am pretty much done with Cotto, the so called "Middleweight Champion" is making contenders now fight at catch weights fpalm



> Geale’s promoter Gary Shaw told me that his kid is supposed to weigh 157 or less on Friday


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/390835-miguel-cotto-unapologetic-about-catchweight-for-daniel-geale

Looks like Froch is going to fight once more, he's currently deciding between DeGale or Golovkin. I hope he selects GGG.



> “Retirement is always on my mind and I was hoping to make a decision this week actually, but it looks like I’m not going to be making that announcement,” said the Cobra. “I would love nothing more than to show the British people what I would do against someone like James DeGale.
> 
> “He’s the newly crowned IBF champion, he’s got my old belt, and it would be nice to go out and say, ‘Yes, he’s won the belt, but look what I can do against him.’ I know what would happen in that fight. That’s an easy fight for me. He’s a bit of a novice pro.
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/390817-carl-froch-rethinks-retirement-announcement-wants-degale-or-golovkin

So after the pointless Frankie Gavin match Kell Brook is now likely to face Brandon Rios :sansa2



> “There’s talk about Brandon Rios and that’s a fight that really excites me,” the Sheffield star said to Sky Sports News HQ. “We all know Brandon Rios comes to fight. He loves to be entertaining for the fans and that’s what I want to do. I want to give an all-action fight and he’s the prefect candidate for the job.”


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/390779-kell-brook-targets-brandon-rios-for-late-august-showdown

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12998787/brandon-rios-willing-fight-kell-brook-england

Rios probably will make it a fun scrap but he's not a legit top ten Welterweight IMO.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Meh Rios is still a good fighter, let's see if he's got anything left after that beating Pacman gave him. His third fight with Alvarado doesn't count 

Froch for the love of god pick GGG why would anyone want to see DeGale over GGG :eyeroll


Cotto are you serious :deanfpalm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Why would anyone want to see DeGale over GGG :eyeroll


The majority of British fans who are calling for that fight probably aren't even aware of GGG. I know, it's a tragedy :sad:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Khan says Mayweather fight could be announced in 2 weeks*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/32978224


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Khan says Mayweather fight could be announced in 2 weeks*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/32978224


:hayden3 Khan must really enjoying jinxing stuff. Last time he said the fight was going to happen it went to Maidana :heston

If I was him I'd keep my mouth shut until the contract has been sign, sealed and delivered.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I honestly think Mayweather will skip him and go to Brook or some other lower end of top 10 star


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> I honestly think Mayweather will skip him and go to Brook or some other lower end of top 10 star


I have a hard time believing Mayweather even knows who the hell Kell Brook is.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Khan says Mayweather fight could be announced in 2 weeks*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/32978224


:maury

Oh Khan you silly silly man


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I have a hard time believing Mayweather even knows who the hell Kell Brook is.


He probably knows of him just never watched him :grin2:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Although the matches are not finalized, junior welterweight champion Danny Garcia (30-0 17 KOs) is slated to headline the card. Garcia, whose past two bouts have been nontitle fights over the 140-pound limit, likely will fight a third nontitle bout in a row. His likely opponent is former welterweight and junior welterweight titleholder Paulie Malignaggi, who is from Brooklyn.


If Garcia's slump continues I think we can all expect another epic rant from Malignaggi afterwards :banderas



> Daniel Jacobs (29-1, 26 KOs), who is also from Brooklyn, is likely to defend his middleweight belt in the co-feature. The two names that have been mentioned as possible opponents are former junior middleweight titleholder Sergio Mora (28-3-2, 9 KOs), who has won five fights in a row, and former three-time middleweight title challenger Matthew Macklin (32-6, 21 KO), who got knocked out in the 10th round by Jorge Sebastian Heiland in November but bounced back for a second-round knockout win against Sandor Micsko on May 9.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13020/garcia-jacobs-likely-to-appear-on-aug-1-pbc-on-espn-card


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ugh what's up with Garcia fighting all these past prime fighters? He needs a victory against someone younger, maybe Thurman perhaps


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Ugh what's up with Garcia fighting all these past prime fighters? He needs a victory against someone younger, maybe Thurman perhaps


Believe it or not, Malignaggi is only 34 unk I thought he was much older, feels like he's been around forever.

Given Garcia's recent performances Paulie probably jumped at the opportunity.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Kell Brook could be bankrolling millions of dollars in a super-fight with Floyd Mayweather in September if new American press speculation is confirmed.
> 
> Sheffield’s IBF world champion and his British rival Amir Khan are in pole position to fight the world’s richest fighter, according to LA Times writer Lance Pugmire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't buy it, Brook's name really doesn't carry much weight stateside. Would be a nice surprise though.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Did anyone see Guerrero's fight? Apparently he struggled really badly and might of gotten a gift decision. He was even knocked down unk


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> Did anyone see Guerrero's fight? Apparently he struggled really badly and might of gotten a gift decision. He was even knocked down unk


Looks like Thurman took his soul last fight 


Anyone gonna watch Cotto fight later? I might catch it


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Guerrero was always overrated. I mean he had a nice back story with his wife & everything and it made you want to see him do well, but was never an elite boxer by any means.

Geale got smashed by Cotto but I expected that to happen. Very embarrassing for Geale as he outweighed him by a good amount. 160 is not really a strong division. 

At least now Cotto and Alvarez will probably battle.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Props to Geale for saying he's had enough in there


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Cotto looked pretty good last night, great footwork avoided a bunch of punches and he fucked up Geale with combinations 

Suddenly Canelo/Cotto or GGG/Cotto look like attractive fights again


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn Cotto looked pretty good last night, great footwork avoided a bunch of punches and he fucked up Geale with combinations
> 
> Suddenly Canelo/Cotto or GGG/Cotto look like attractive fights again


I agree...then have Canelo vs GGG (Y)

But i'm definitely down for Cotto vs Canelo..that will be a great matchup..Canelo may win but it's no sure thing..Cotto can be a beast when in beastmode :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just wonder if Cotto will make GGG fight at some BS catch weight like he did with Geale. Freddie Roach will sure as hell push for it, that's for sure. GGG probably won't care, he just wants a marquee fight already.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Frampton fights Mexican Alejandro Gonzalez in US debut*



> Carl Frampton will defend his IBF super-bantamweight title against Mexican Alejandro Gonzalez Junior in El Paso, Texas on 18 July.
> It will be the Belfast boxer's first bout in the United States and the second defence of his world title.
> 
> His 22-year-old opponent has won 22 out of his 25 fights, only one of which took place outside of Mexico.
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Good for Frampton.

Eddie Hearn is such a plonker, he could of easily made Frampton vs. Quigg but kept on pushing for Sky Box Office fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Referee Frank Cappuccino passed away Monday. He's most known for Gatti-Ward I, he also reffed Tyson V. Spinks, and the Lewis/Briggs fight. He's also sat down and ate sandwiches with Mavin Hagler
, truly legendary.









_Frank throwing up a Diamond Cutter above Michael Spinks_

Rest in Peace.


EDIT: June 8th too makes it 13 years since Lennox Lewis KO'd Mike Tyson.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Mayweather backtracks on vacating titles, gets July 3rd deadline from WBO*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mayweather cockblocking Bradley :ha


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:WTF :WTF


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Victor Ortiz is the Eugene of the welterweight divison.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't see the point in this fight for Frampton. It's not worth his time and it certainly won't be a ''war'' as his opponent has claimed :lol 

The reality is that Frampton is a clear number 2 to Rigondeaux in the division and matching him up with these fringe contenders will do nothing for his marketability in America. It's total bullshit. 

Frampton and Mcguigan have got carried away with themselves and let their egos get in the way of what was the easiest 7 figure payday Frampton would ever make against Quigg. 

There is a very real possibility that Quigg loses that title (not that it's legitimate anyways) and this fight never happens. I won't even be surprised if Quigg drops it to Martinez given that I don't believe for a second this guy is smart enough or even has the ability to exploit Martinez in the way Frampton did. Although i still do expect him to win that fight comfortably but nothing will surprise me.

I think when this fight loses it's appeal Frampton is going to be wondering why he didn't just say ''Thank you Mr.Hearn'' and proceed to laugh his way to the bank. 

Once Quigg is found out (He already has been but he's got Sky behind him) there are no money fights in the division anyway for Frampton unless he fights Rigo and in that case he probably makes Carl look as average as he'd make Quigg look.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bob Arum is working on a HBO card set in Dubai for November. The potential fights



> Vasyl Lomachenko vs. Nicholas Walters
> Timothy Bradley Jr/Jessie Vargas winner vs. Sadam Ali
> Gilberto Ramirez vs. Arthur Abraham/Robert Stieglitz winner


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13082/arum-planning-blockbuster-card-in-uae

:sodone :done :krillin



Marrakesh said:


> Don't see the point in this fight for Frampton. It's not worth his time and it certainly won't be a ''war'' as his opponent has claimed :lol
> 
> The reality is that Frampton is a clear number 2 to Rigondeaux in the division and matching him up with these fringe contenders will do nothing for his marketability in America. It's total bullshit.


unkout

Carl's fighting on terrestrial American TV, that's going to do waaaaaaay more for his American Marketability than fighting Scott Quigg on Sky Box Office.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Wladimir Klitschko considering Tyson Fury title defence in England*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Wladimir Klitschko considering Tyson Fury title defence in England*


:fuckyeah

That's best for business cause Americans will give no fucks while this fight would be huge there


That Dubai card though :done


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Plus will be great when Tyson gets KO'd in his own country!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I reckon the majority of people will probably be cheering for Wladimir :lol

Fury's going to be in for such a rude awakening when he feels Dr Steel Hammer's jab :Banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> The WBC has stripped @DannySwift of its 140-pound world title.
> 
> The WBC has ordered Viktor Postol vs. Lucas Matthysse for its vacant junior welterweight world title


https://twitter.com/danrafaelespn



Damien said:


>


That was quite depressing to listen to :sad: If Carl can't get motivated to work his garage heavy bag, then he should not be stepping inside the ring with GGG of all people!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Bob Arum is working on a HBO card set in Dubai for November. The potential fights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firstly, I don't see why you are telling me this. I never said Frampton's marketability in America would be enhanced by fighting Scott Quigg. 

Of course it wouldn't. My point was that he is being foolish to turn it down this summer when he could have cemented his status as a top UK draw and earned 7 figures for an easy nights work against an overrated Quigg and then gone on to fight in America. 

I do not believe the Quigg fight will always be there because i don't see him being around for the long haul as a World Champion. It was easy money imo and it should have been a priority to make it happen as soon as possible.

With the exception of the top 4 or 5 guys in the super bantamweight division (Who are all avoiding fighting one another) it is pretty barren. 

If Frampton is to be a legitimate superstar in America, which appears to be the plan then he needs not only to fight all the best guys in his current division and unify world titles (Coming to the states as a unified world champion would have done him no harm at all ) but to move up in weight and face the best guys in the more highly thought of featherweight division also. (Very debatable as to whether or not he could make an impact at a higher weight)

If he's ever to be the star Mcguigan proclaims him to be then he'll have to do a lot more than rely on his Irish fanbase and actually go and beat the best in the world in and around his weight class. 

Does he beat Rigondeaux? IF he fights at featherweight can he hang with Lomachenko, Walters or even Lee Selby? 

Big question marks over this. Generally speaking Super bantamweight is not a money division and you certainly can't become a huge star when you are not even the best fighter in it. 

Again, i have to reiterate that Frampton/McGuigan are really going to look back on missing out on the Quigg fight as a missed opportunity to bank some serious cash when it's all said and done.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> .


I feel like you're a blowing this way out of proportion. Frampton vs. Quigg is the equivalent of Hatton vs. Witter and Khan vs. Thaxton, domestic fights that would of pleased British fans but in the long run had no effect or bearing on Khan and Hatton's careers.

This is Frampton's first fight in America, success is not going to happen over night, he needs to build up a profile and fanbase over there. Having your first fight in CBS is a shrewd and savvy move by Al Haymon and McGuigan.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I feel like you're a blowing this way out of proportion. Frampton vs. Quigg is the equivalent of Hatton vs. Witter and Khan vs. Thaxton, domestic fights that would of pleased British fans but in the long run had no effect or bearing on Khan and Hatton's careers.
> 
> This is Frampton's first fight in America, success is not going to happen over night, he needs to build up a profile and fanbase over there. Having your first fight in CBS is a shrewd and savvy move by Al Haymon and McGuigan.


I see your point but i think you are misunderstanding me. I'm only saying that the fight should happen for the payday and to establish him as a huge name in the UK first. He is not a huge name outside of Ireland.

Also, it's an easy fight. Frampton makes makes between 1.5-2 mill on it quite easily. 

The difference between him and guys like Khan and Hatton is that they were in big money divisions.

The super bantamweight division is not that and as i expressed in my previous post, I think there are real questions as to whether or not Frampton could hang with the best in the featherweight division if he ever moved up. 

The biggest fight for Carl right now in his division is against Leo Santa Cruz (For an American audience) in a unification fight. Should he win that and i would expect him to. Then there is one more fight for him at Super bantam with any kind of drawing power discounting Scott Quigg and it's against Rigondeaux in an Undisputed Unification fight. 

I have no doubts that these two fights could be huge paydays and make Frampton very popular in America. What i do have a problem with however is imagining that they will even take place or that he could win both.

No one wants to fight Rigo. That is clear as day and it's a shame that people get to masquerade as ''World Champions'' whilst never fighting the best in the world in their division. The alphabet World titles however are for a different discussion. 

If they make those two fights happen then going to America was absolutely justified however if they are going there to fuck about and cherry pick opponents then not only will Frampton have no chance of becoming a legit star regardless of TV exposure but he'll also have missed out on his huge UK payday and all the hype that comes with dethroning one of Eddie Hearn's overhyped stable. 

There are only a few ways you can become the kind of star McGuigan wants Frampton to be in boxing. 

Unification fights, Stepping up through the divisions and winning world titles or by being insanely charismatic (Which is a rarity these days anyway)

It also doesn't seem to hurt if you are Mexican :shrug


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Artur Beterbiev is fast becoming one of my favourite boxers. The dude is a beast.

BTW Rodriguez got his ass spanked by Lara.








> Nicholas Walters failed to make weight Friday afternoon and was stripped of his featherweight world title ahead of his fight against Miguel Marriaga on Saturday night at the Theater at Madison Square Garden in New York.
> 
> Walters was initially 127.4 pounds, 1.4 over the 126-pound division limit. Under New York State Athletic Commission rules he had two hours to shed the extra weight but when he returned to the scale nearly two hours later he was still 127 pounds and he was stripped of the belt, although the bout will still go on as scheduled in the main event of an HBO broadcast (10 p.m. ET/PT).


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13066678/nicholas-walters-stripped-world-title-failing-make-weight


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Good for Frampton.
> 
> Eddie Hearn is such a plonker, he could of easily made Frampton vs. Quigg but kept on pushing for Sky Box Office fpalm fpalm fpalm


Wondering how Eddie Hearn is the plonker here?
I thought everybody was aware is was clearly Mcguigan who was throwing a spanner in the works when it come to getting this fight on

I dont think that Mcguigan gives two shits about what is best for Frampton.He cares about himself only and doesn't want to take the risk of fighting Quigg until he has milked this cow for every drop he can possibly get

I bet deep down Frampton is gutted the fight could not be made,Especially if the sums of money being brandished were true


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Wondering how Eddie Hearn is the plonker here?


The fight would of happened had Hearn not pushed to put it on Sky Box Office. We'd probably of watched it already on ITV by now.

Hearn is starting to rely too heavily on Box Office, that Kell Brook vs.Frankie Gavin fight had no business being PPV.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> The fight would of happened had Hearn not pushed to put it on Sky Box Office. We'd probably of watched it already on ITV by now.
> 
> Hearn is starting to rely too heavily on Box Office, that Kell Brook vs.Frankie Gavin fight had no business being PPV.


Cant disagree with you that the Brook v Gavin fight had no business being on PPV.Also thought the Bellew v Clev fight being PPV was a joke to but i was under the impression it was Mcguigan who was the problem when it come to getting the Quigg Frampton fight signed

As much as a arrogant tosser Hearn seems to be i dont think he has a problem with throwing his fighters into to risky fights.If Quigg gets beat it doesnt really hurt Hearn at all.He has got a big stable and will just move on to the next big payday.Mcguigan on the other hand is relying solely on Frampton to keep the penny's coming in

I honestly dont think Mcguigan wanted the fight to happen yet and it was never going to get sorted out


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lmao I can't believe Wilder got wobbled by that dude. Guess those rumors about Deontay's dodgy chin were true.

Maybe it was just hometown nerves but I was not impressed at all with his performance. He's very sloppy and wild at times, I won't be shocked at all if he loses to Povetkin, hell I could even see Alex KO'ing Wilder.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sergio Martinez has officially retired :sad:



> “I am grateful to boxing for giving me the life I have now, and to the wonderful family of the sport of boxing. But very specially, I thank my fans around the world. It is time to take a step aside. I retire now. Thank you, and to the victory, always!”, said Martinez


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/392027-sergio-martinez-officially-retires-a-period-in-my-life-ends-now-thanks-to-all



> Junior welterweight champion Danny Garcia, forced to relinquish one of his world title belts on Thursday, made one of boxing's worst-kept secrets official on Monday -- he will fight as a full-fledged 147-pound welterweight when he meets Paulie Malignaggi on Aug. 1 at Barclays Center in New York.
> 
> The scheduled 12-round bout, which will take place in former junior welterweight and welterweight titleholder Malignaggi's home borough of Brooklyn, will headline the second Premier Boxing Champions card on ESPN (9 p.m. ET).


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13081382/danny-garcia-fight-paulie-malignaggi-aug-1-new-york


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea I see Povetkin as a very dangerous fight for Wilder. 

I had to laugh when Wilder described himself as a''technician'' after that performance though :ti 

He was horrible to watch. Molina should have been put out of his misery in the first three rounds because it was clear as day he didn't come to win the fight but Wilder just would not throw the shots when he backed him up. 

The fact that Molina then went on to wobble him with a shot and cause him problems is testament to how bad the heavyweight division is as a whole and how overrated Wilder is. 

The WBC belt is not a World title anyway in that division. It's a marketing tool for Wilder. How can a guy who beat the winner of Bermaine Stiverne and Chris Arreola for a belt claim to be a World Champion in a division that has an unofficial Undisputed champion in Wladimir Klitschko? 

He's fought 33 bums and one C level fighter in Stiverne. I honestly think Tyson Fury would school him and he is hardly exceptional.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man can't wait for Cotto/Alvarez/GGG matchups to happen, will be epic


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd like to think Smith has a chance but....nope


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Andre Ward slams 'unprofessional' Paul Smith who misses catchweight by 4.4lbs*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Damien said:


> I'd like to think Smith has a chance but....nope


True. It's a complete mismatch and i am 100% sure the fight will get stopped at some point because Smith just doesn't have the ability to make this competitive in any way. 

He's a European level fighter with concentration issues and limited technical abilities who had a close fight with a completely unmotivated Abraham before taking a pasting in their second bout and he's been knocked out by both Groves and Degale in his earlier career. 

Easy nights work for Ward. I hope he makes the full move to light-heavy after this though and looks to fight Kovalev or Stevenson if those fights can be made.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Andre Ward slams 'unprofessional' Paul Smith who misses catchweight by 4.4lbs*


This fucking Guy uttahere


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:shrug It's not like Paul had much of a chance in the first place.

I am more interested in Broner vs. Porter. Hope we get to see Adrien humbled again :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Get this shit over with Andre


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Swift fighting Pauli next.Wtf.Garcia really is a joke of a champion


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Berlino said:


> Swift fighting Pauli next.Wtf.Garcia really is a joke of a champion


He hasn't Fought anyone relevant or noteworthy since Matthyssee :no:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm about as casual as they come while watching boxing. Mainly tune in for just the big names. It's been hype around Broner. Lol but even folks here in Cincy don't like him. He's _*really*_ arrogant :lol. I must say this fight has been rather sloppy.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> He hasn't Fought anyone relevant or noteworthy since Matthyssee :no:


 Guy is a joke.Since he beat Khan, Matthyssee has been the only half credible opponent he has faced .He lost the Herrara fight and got a ridiculous decision in his favour.The Peterson fight could have gone either way aswell.

Rod Salka.Eric Morales and a totally shot Zab Judah make up the list of his defences.Now Pauli.Pathetic


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner LOL

Ward was easy as predicted, not sure who I want him to face next


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

This needs to be a reaction face!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's always a joy to see Broner lose :Banderas

He has to move down now, he was never big enough to be at Welterweight in the first place. Honestly he should drop right down to Lightweight but that won't happen.

I'd like to see Ward face either GGG, Kovalev, Stevenson or Bernard Hopkins next. I'd really like him to move up to LHW permanently.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

LOL Broner is done.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

He tries way too hard to act like Floyd. It's practically insulting. Can't duplicate greatness. He doesn't have the talent to do it either.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah Broner pretty much is a wannabe Mayweather, from his persona to his mediocre shoulder roll. The kid does have talent though, if he just had more discipline and stuck to the smaller weight classes he could build himself a solid career. Jumping straight from Lightweight to Welterweight was a huge mistake.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather delivers new Amir Khan snub and says it's Andre Berto or Karim Mayfield next*



> Berto is the WBA's 'ordinary' interim champion, but the Haitian-American has lost three of his past six fights, while Mayfield was beaten twice last year and has never fought for a world title.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am pretty sure Mayweather was just trolling when he threw Berto's name into the mix. At least that's how Ring Mag reported it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Oscar De La Hoya '50-50' on making return to boxing at 42*



> Oscar De La Hoya says he is ’50-50’ on making a return to the ring at the age of 42 to face Floyd Mayweather or Gennady Golovkin.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

De La Hoya would get murdered if he came back now, hopefully he comes to his senses before he does something stupid.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

DLH vs GGG

Would end like this...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> When talking about Gennady Golovkin, Floyd says that at his weight Gennady simply can't beat him. He says he's too smart for Golovkin, and that Gennady fights too straight up-and-down with no special effects.


http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/6/2...er-porter-errol-spence-ggg-and-his-last-fight


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> De La Hoya would get murdered if he came back now, hopefully he comes to his senses before he does something stupid.


Are you kidding I'd love to see him come out to the ring coked out of his fucking mind, he'd probably end up facing the best jobber of all time Rod Salka :maury


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Oscar De La Hoya vs. Rod Salka: Once in a lifetime :cena3


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Golovkin trimming down to 154lbs*



> Gennady Golovkin, a career middleweight, is reported to have already begun training to cut down to 154lbs just in case Floyd Mayweather decides to call his name for his September bout. His trainer, Abel Sanchez, has reportedly told WBN that Golovkin can safely make the weight if he's given enough time to prepare. So looking towards the fight he's been craving, Gennady appears to be preparing for the "just in case" scenario of a Mayweather fight. He might just be spinning his wheels here, but you can't fault the guy for trying.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Golovkin trimming down to 154lbs*


Wow this is huge news even if He doesn't fight mayweather which I doubt anyway, wonder if he'd entertain any fights from other people at that weight? :hmm:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather: I'm too smart for Gennady Golovkin*

*DLH on his potential comeback*:



> It's 50-50. That's basically it. I'm going to start sparring next week. Then I'm going to sit down with my family, with my kids, and see how they feel about it. I'll take it from there.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Devon Alexander goes on homophobic Twitter tirade*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Devon Alexander goes on homophobic Twitter tirade*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking twat


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Anybody see the Bradley vs. Vargas match last night? It was an excellent contest though you could see Bradley taking control in the later rounds, (Vargas needs to work on his stamina training) and then Bradley gets caught with DAT punch at the end almost goes down I was scared for a minute the ref would stop the fight prematurely and award the contest to Vargas, and then he did stop the fight early I was screaming at the TV like WTF 

:fuckthis

Thankfully the ref admitted his mistake and Bradley won on the scorecards, and even though I thought Bradley won comfortably I wouldn't mind a rematch either (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I wish Khan would stop calling Mayweather out he's beginning to sound really desperate


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Oscar stays retired*!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> I wish Khan would stop calling Mayweather out he's beginning to sound really desperate


He really does, it's obvious at this point either Floyd is ducking him or he really has no intention of ever facing him poor guy :maury



Damien said:


> *Oscar stays retired*!


There is a god :fuckyeah


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was some punch Vargas caught Bradley with.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

^^FUCKING LOL


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Cotto-Canelo PPV Possible To Land on November 21*



> The date of November 21 is being considered for the remaining mega-fight of the year, between WBC middleweight champion Miguel Cotto and Mexican superstar Saul "Canelo" Alvarez. The cities of New York and Las Vegas are still at the top of the list to host, with Texas holding position as the third option. The fight could be officially announced in the coming weeks.
> 
> Roc Nation Sports and Golden Boy Promotions continue to work out the details for the venue and the date.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

YES PLEASE!!!! :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Imagine Cotto vs. Canelo at Cowboys Stadium :krillin


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Imagine Cotto vs. Canelo at Cowboys Stadium :krillin


That's the real superfight tbh


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> That's the real superfight tbh


It would live up to the billing that's for sure. Worthy of selling out a stadium. Mexican vs. Puerto Rican rivalries rarely disappoint.

And I hope and pray the broadcaster gives Golovkin a ringside seat and drags him in to meet the winner during the post fight interviews :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Hopkins Confirms One More Fight Before Retirement*



> Bernard Hopkins knows that there will eventually come a day where he's forced to step away from the ring for good, but is still in search of the perfect way to cap his Hall of Fame career.
> 
> The 50-year old living legend was on hand at 2300 Arena in his hometown of Philadelphia to promote what served as the penultimate edition of Golden Boy Live, which aired Tuesday evening on Fox Sports 2 and Fox Deportes. Minutes before watching unbeaten light heavyweight and former sparring partner Vyacheslav Shabranskky twice climb off the deck to knock out Paul Parker in three rounds, Hopkins took the time to confirm that he will in fact fight once more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I wonder who Hopkins will face? Andre Ward seems like the only big fight out there for him now that Froch seems likely to retire.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather to make at least $220M from Pacquiao fight*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cotto/Canelo is impossible to call for me, at this point maybe just slightly favoring Cotto


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Top Rank just filed a massive lawsuit against Al Haymon today.



> The fight for market share in the boxing promotional realm took a turn today, in a direction it has been heading in, when word dropped that top dog promoter Bob Arum has leveled a lawsuit against Al Haymon, the shadowy ex-music maven, and accused him of engaging in illegal practices as he seeks to supposedly create a monopoly.
> 
> Arum started in this business in 1966, and his Las Vegas-based Top Rank pulled away from the pack as the top promoter while Don King faded into semi-retirement; Haymon announced his presence, fiercely, with the formation of his “Premier Boxing Champions” series to kick off 2015.
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/393289-top-rank-sues-al-haymon-for-100-million-alleges-monopoly-attempt


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Honestly don't know why that took so long, but I hope they don't stop the boxing shows some of them have been really good.


Rooting for Cotto by the way as well :avit: :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Cotto-Alvarez weight set at 155; likely date Nov. 7 or Nov. 21*



> One matter is settled: The contract weight for the fight will be 155 pounds, five less than the middleweight limit of 160 and one over the junior middleweight limit of 154, both sides told ESPN.com. But this is not the sort of catch-weight fight anyone ought to get in a lather over. Neither fighter has any kind of advantage at that weight. In fact, it’s about as even as you could ask for in terms of the weight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

In fact, it’s about as even as you could ask for in terms of the weight.

Couldn't agree more


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Frampton's PBC debut will also air live on ITV primetime in UK*



> "I am delighted to be once again defending my World Title live on ITV on the 18th of July against Alejandro Gonzalez Jr," said Frampton. "It is brilliant news that this fight will be shown live on ITV at primetime in the UK and live on CBS in the USA. Alejandro Gonzalez Jr. is a young and dangerous Mexican challenger and I am expecting a tough fight. I feel I am the best Super Bantamweight in the world and I am excited to box in front of a huge television audience in the UK and USA."


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Diego Chaves vs Devon Alexander tentative for 9/26 in Shelton, Washington; winner to become mandatory for Kell Brook*

---

*Froch Says DeGale Ahead of Golovkin in Selection Order*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dammit, I had a feeling Froch might end up being goaded into the DeGale fight. I can't complain though, the prospect of seeing Carl flatten James does excite me. Worst comes to the worst he passes the torch on to a new generation.

We'll see, that story Eddie told about Carl with his punchbag was worrying though. Sounded like a man who had lost that fire and passion to continue.

That Porter smiley is hilarious btw :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*UFC fighter Conor McGregor prepared to fight Floyd Mayweather*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

https://twitter.com/carl_froch/status/617740756854378497


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lmao serves Dan right.


----------



## jake_anton (Feb 17, 2015)

Does Top Rank have a monopoly on the WBO welter belt?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Don't see how Dan got treated, Froch is the one doing the ducking











Oh and it's official, Tyson Fury vs. Wlad Klitschko in Germany October 24th. Finally someone will shut up Fury and his fake hype
:fuckyeah


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Don't see how Dan got treated, Froch is the one doing the ducking


How is Froch ducking? If the man is on the verge of retirement I don't want him to fool himself into getting into the ring. There's nothing more sad or tragic than seeing a fighter who's no longer got the desire or passion for the sport continuing to fight just for financial reasons. When it's time to hang them up, it's time.

Just think how much we might revere Evander Holyfield, James Tony or Roy Jones had they walked away earlier. I still respect them but there's no doubt their legacy has been slightly tainted by refusal to retire :sad:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> How is Froch ducking? If the man is on the verge of retirement I don't want him to fool himself into getting into the ring. There's nothing more sad or tragic than seeing a fighter who's no longer got the desire or passion for the sport continuing to fight just for financial reasons. When it's time to hang them up, it's time.
> 
> Just think how much we might revere Evander Holyfield, James Tony or Roy Jones had they walked away earlier. I still respect them but there's no doubt their legacy has been slightly tainted by refusal to retire :sad:


I can agree on that last point you made, I still have no idea why Roy Jones keeps fighting bums in Australia or wherever he is now, and really Holyfield still hasn't retired :fpalm 

However Froch is still a world class boxer I wasn't saying he should keep fighting just to fight Triple G


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> I can agree on that last point you made, I still have no idea why Roy Jones keeps fighting bums in Australia or wherever he is now, and really Holyfield still hasn't retired :fpalm
> 
> However Froch is still a world class boxer I wasn't saying he should keep fighting just to fight Triple G


At the moment Carl is doing some major soul searching and trying to decide whether he's truly got enough left in the tank for one more match. That's what he meant by his tweet to Dan, it's not that simple when you're approaching 40 and have pretty much achieved all you can in the sport. He's set for life and has a family consider to now, why risk that if you know you've not got the desire to fight anymore?

I'd love to see Froch fight GGG, but only if he's 100% committed and has the passion to train and fight. Anything less would be dangerous against an opponent like that.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Oh and it's official, Tyson Fury vs. Wlad Klitschko in Germany October 24th. Finally someone will shut up Fury and his fake hype
> :fuckyeah


They are going to regret letting it go to Germany, Klitschko is unbeatable there!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Khan says he will take on undefeated American but claims Thurman doesn't deserve Mayweather fight*



> Amir Khan is willing to face Keith Thurman should the undefeated American get past Luis Collazo - a former opponent of the British fighter - this weekend.
> 
> Thurman and Khan are both currently hoping to be granted a bout with Floyd Mayweather this September but the Bolton born star insists that he will have no problem taking on Thurman if neither are matched up with the pound for pound champion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad the Klitschko vs. Fury fight is finally set :mark: Was hoping Wladimir would come to the UK but I am not really bothered where it's staged, just as long as it happens!

I admire Khan's willingness to fight the best out there, but boy is Thurman a horrible match up for him. If he thought Garcia hit hard, he's going to be in for a rude awakening when Thurman lands clean.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Thurman wanted Amir Khan, got Luis Collazo instead*






*Karim Mayfield states his case for Mayweather fight*



> "Every time I sparred Amir Khan at Virgil Hunter's gym, I put hands on him," Mayfield declared. "So bad that Virgil had to stop the sparring sessions. Khan has also been brutally knocked out twice by Prescott and Garcia. The man has no chin and he wouldn't last twelve rounds with Money Mayweather. He's definitely the safer route."
> 
> "No one can deny my heart and determination to fight the best," Mayfield continued. "I've been the ring with everyone. I soundly beat Herrera, I whooped Pacquiao and Khan in sparring. Shawn Porter refused to step in the ring when he had the choice to fight me or Erick Bone with only one day notice. A lot of fighters have ducked me because I'm a serious threat to anyone."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't even know who Mayfield is. Guy sounds like a complete tool.

Just found out that Steve Cunningham is fighting Antonio Tarver next month. There was a time when this would of been a really interesting match up.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/393583-steadfast-steve-cunningham-wont-overlook-old-tarver


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Jessie Vargas appeals decision loss to Tim Bradley*

Jessie Vargas has now filed a formal appeal with the California State Athletic Commission due to the controversial ending of his fight with Tim Bradley on June 27th. Vargas wants his decision loss overturned to a no contest because the referee, Pat Russell, mistakenly ended the fight seven seconds early thinking he heard the final bell (which was really the 10-second clapper).



> "Normally it's 36 minutes for a fight, right? It was a little under that right when he was hurt, right when he was out on his feet, and all I needed was one last punch," Vargas said. "The referee stepped in, looked at Bradley, waved the fight, and I said, 'I'm a new world champion, interim champion, whatever it was.' And unfortunately, they came back to me and said, 'Oh, no, I made a mistake. The fight's over.'"


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I doubt anything will come of it. Governing Bodies rarely over turn decisions unless it involves drug tests.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Shane Mosley to face Ricardo Mayorga in August rematch*



> Shane Mosley and Ricardo Mayorga will meet in a twilight years rematch on August 29, as the two shop-worn veterans renew their rivalry in Los Angeles at 154 pounds.
> 
> Mosley, 42, and Mayorga, 41, are both years past being relevant contenders. Mosley (47-9-1, 39 KO) last fought in November 2013, when he traveled to Australia to face Anthony Mundine. Mundine won on a seventh round TKO, when Mosley retired from the fight claiming an injury. He also retired from the sport, which he had done in 2012, as well, after being blown out by Canelo Alvarez.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Are u fucking serious??? Why not just have a wheelchair match between them :lmao


Seeing how shitty Mosley did his last few fights I'd normally be inclined to choose Mayorga but then again the level of competition was vastly different


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Shane Mosley to face Ricardo Mayorga in August rematch*


 :WHYYY


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Leo Santa Cruz facing Abner Mares.

Very interesting fight, once again Rigo on the outside looking in though


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> The much anticipated bout between World Boxing Council middleweight Champion Miguel Cotto, and Saúl ´Canelo´ Álvarez, will be on November 21st according to the former Champion and distinguished promoter Oscar De a Hoya.
> 
> The possible host venues are the MGM Grand Garden Arena and The Thomas & Mack Center. The fight will be broadcast by PPV by HBO.
> 
> The official announcement is imminent. A promotion tour of California, New York, México and Puerto Rico is also eagerly expected.


http://wbcboxing.com/wbceng/news/4994-it-s-on-cotto-vs-canelo-on-november-21st

*Lomachenko's Manager Calls For Rigondeaux at 126*



> WBO featherweight titlist Vasyl Lomachenko and his manager Egis Klimas have made it very clear that they are going belt hunting at 126. Whoever has a major title is on their radar.
> 
> "Lee Selby pointed the finger at me and said - 'I want to fight Lomachenko,'' said Klimas, who's other featherweight, Evgeny Gradovich was defeated by the Brit on May 30th in London via eight round technical decision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Lomachenko's Manager Calls For Rigondeaux at 126*


:sodone :sodone


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Guillermo Rigondeaux rumored to be headed to Al Haymon*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Thurman is another hype job with a padded record.Was totally gassed after round 4. khan would take this chump to school


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

A scratch below the eyebrow >>> getting knocked down thrice by King Khan.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It does seem like the more Thurman performs, the more flaws we see in his game. Still, Collazo has always been a tricky opponent, if you're not on your A game then he'll give you an extremely difficult night.

I wonder who Thurman will face next?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> It does seem like the more Thurman performs, the more flaws we see in his game. Still, Collazo has always been a tricky opponent, if you're not on your A game then he'll give you an extremely difficult night.
> 
> I wonder who Thurman will face next?


Collazo is a tricky opponent no doubt but i really don't see One time being all that.Seen it all before with these unbeaten American fighters getting massively over hyped before they have stepped in the ring with a quality opponent.Jeff Lacey springs to mind and looking at Wilder in his last fight could possibly throw him in the mix aswell.Teddy Atlas was making Thurman sound like Achilles until he got caught and started running away faster than Usain Bolt.Was not impressed with Thurman at all


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I wonder who Thurman will face next?


I say give him Khan or actually give him Mayweather he will be shown up I feel on both counts.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd really like to see Thurman vs. Brook, I feel like that's the perfect fight for both guys at the moment.

Thurman vs. Maidana would also be nice.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Irishman Gary Hyde, the manager of unified super bantamweight (122 lbs.) world champion *Guillermo "The Jackal" Rigondeaux (15-0, 10 KOs), has accepted in principal the offer made by Egis Klimas, manager of World Boxing Organization (WBO) featherweight (126 lbs.) champion Vasyl "Hi-Tech" Lomachenko (4-1, 2 KOs), for a Super Fight.*
> 
> Rigondeaux is the reigning World Boxing Association (WBA) Super, WBO and The Ring magazine's super bantamweight champion.
> 
> ...


:surprise:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> :surprise:


I'm fucking ready for this shit :avit: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Guillermo Rigondeaux vs. Vasyl Lomachenko is a superb match up, one for the purists :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

As of right now Golovkin doesn't seem to have an opponent. David Lemieux’s team want to let the GGG fight marinate for some reason :chan

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/394291-gennady-golovkins-search-for-tba-goes-on


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Froch retires: Former world champion ends boxing career*



> Britain's four-time world super-middleweight champion Carl Froch has retired from boxing.
> 
> The 38-year-old won 33 of his 35 fights, with 24 victories by knockout.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll miss Froch, he was a fierce warrior inside the ring and quite the character outside the ring too. He's right though, there's nothing left for him to achieve, better to ride off into the sunset with your head held high rather than fight on past your best just for paychecks.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Carl Froch on the best boxers he's faced.



> *BEST SKILLS*
> 
> *Andre Dirrell* and *Andre Ward*: Dirrell was good boxing at range, and Ward is intelligent up close. Those two are standout.
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/394351-best-i-faced-carl-froch



> When Andy Lee won a middleweight world title in December, he said his dream was to have a defense in his hometown of Limerick, Ireland.
> 
> Well, he's got it.
> 
> *Lee will defend his 160-pound crown against England's Billy Joe Saunders*, the mandatory challenger, at *Thomond Park*, an outdoor rugby stadium in the city, where a huge crowd is expected for the *Sept. 19* showdown.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13255020/andy-lee-fight-billy-joe-saunders-middleweight-title-defense-limerick-ireland


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Mayweather to fight Berto on CBS*


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

i personally love boxing and watch each fight which is available in german (austrian but we get all german stuff). reading through this thread is a horror to me. i know nearly none of the names.
arthur abraham, which is one my faves will fight sturm in close future in sat1. i am pretty excited about that match.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Mayweather to fight Berto on CBS*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Mayweather to fight Berto on CBS*












Talk about going out with a whimper. At least it's not PPV though.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Talk about going out with a whimper. At least it's not PPV though.


Yeah its not good at all but he wants to keep that 0


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Kell Brook willing to fight Keith Thurman*



> IBF welterweight champion Kell Brook is willing to face fellow undefeated 147 pounder Keith Thurman in America according to his promoter Eddie Hearn.
> 
> Brook had been expected to take on Brandon Rios in London this September but with talks for that bout apparently stalling, Hearn has told Sky Sports that his fighter would have no problem taking on Thurman in what would be a unification fight for the IBF and WBA (Regular) belts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Yeah its not good at all but he wants to keep that 0


Yeah I'm sure after that debacle with pacman he's just looking to phone it in and ride off into the sunset undefeated


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Theres this guy i know who is a promoter and friends with one of the guys of Mayweather. And he broke this news today also that it would be free ppv on CBS. I dont like Mayweather much but cant blame him. I would love to see an upset but no way Berto wins.

This will be a free ppv at least.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I am attending Quigg v Kiko on saturday.Looking forward to it..Predictions?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Damien said:


> *Mayweather to fight Berto on CBS*


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no::no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Berlino said:


> I am attending Quigg v Kiko on saturday.Looking forward to it..Predictions?


It's going to be a good fight I feel with Quigg taking it late


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Berto can produce power but he's slow in my opinion. Floyd will jab, duck and easily dodge his way to victory. Sorry Berto, no chance in hell.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I actually kinda feel sorry for Khan, that Mayweather fight has been dangled in front of him for almost two years now, he's had his hopes built up for nothing. He even signed up with Al Haymon for it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> I actually kinda feel sorry for Khan, that Mayweather fight has been dangled in front of him for almost two years now, he's had his hopes built up for nothing. He even signed up with Al Haymon for it.


I surely thought Berto was a lie to throw off people. I mean he mentioned Berto soon after the fight against Manny so i figured it was BS lol

Plus he would wear these caps that said "LONDON" on them during interviews which to me was a spoiler for Khan being his next opponent. 

Guess not...Khan would have been a better matchup than Berto but oh well...Mayweather is going to be 49 and O easily now.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It's on!

*Guillermo Rigondeaux agrees to fight Vasyl Lomachenko at 126lbs*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> It's on!
> 
> *Guillermo Rigondeaux agrees to fight Vasyl Lomachenko at 126lbs*


Have they said when it will take place? Or what network?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Have they said when it will take place? Or what network?


The article says just an agreement for now rest will probably be negotiated now


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ward vs. Kovalev talks have begun :mark: But they're talking about next year :sad:



> "*We have been talking to Andre Ward's people all week*,” she said. “*And I think we all agree the fight is going to happen. It is just a matter of when. The talks have been very amicable. They are deciding who they want to fight next, and we have Sergey's schedule for his next few fights planned. By the end of next year, maybe a little sooner, you’re going to get to see that fight*.
> 
> “*We’re very happy about that because Sergey has made it clear that he wants to fight the very best out there. You’re talking about a fight between two guys who are both in the top five pound-for-pound in the world. The best fighting the best is what people want to see. That’s the kind of fight that gets everybody excited, the kind of fight that gets our blood moving. So we’re really hoping to be able to complete that deal within the foreseeable future*.”
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13458/kovalev-ward-appears-likely-in-near-future


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Whoa that would be a war!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

No need to rush into that fight Ward needs to get into excellent ring shape if he wants to stand a chance. I would have picked him in a heartbeat if it was before his looooong layoff, now I think it's more even


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck that would be an awesome fight


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

David Price knocked cold in the 2nd round by Erkan Teper.To think that Price was espn prospect of the year in 2012.A rapid fall in rapid time


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Berlino said:


> David Price knocked cold in the 2nd round by Erkan Teper.To think that Price was espn prospect of the year in 2012.A rapid fall in rapid time


He was saying recently he could stop Joshua


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Damien said:


> He was saying recently he could stop Joshua


:duck

He was also claiming he fancied himself against Wilder a couple of weeks ago

:deanfpalm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Berlino said:


> David Price knocked cold in the 2nd round by Erkan Teper.To think that Price was espn prospect of the year in 2012.A rapid fall in rapid time


Jesus really? Fuck, that's his career over IMO. Nice guy but man does he not have the chin for boxing :sad:

EDIT: I just saw it :damn


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man thought this guy was better than FUry at one point


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Souljah Boy said:


> Man thought this guy was better than FUry at one point


As did I :sad: 

Fury still ducked him though, Price was his mandatory for the British title and instead of facing him he opted to vacate.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

He did look like he could have been something up until the Tony Thompson fight but got found out very quickly.Saying that he had only been fighting b level domestic opponents.His chin is shockingly fragile,He has good boxing skills but so did Audley Harrison,and look what happened there.

Whenever he has been a pundit he has talked well so he has to hope that sky or boxnation give him a bit of work.if not then its down to the job centre monday morning im afraid


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> As did I :sad:
> 
> Fury still ducked him though, Price was his mandatory for the British title and instead of facing him he opted to vacate.


Fury is a piece of shit and your right ,he did duck him.The best fighter Fury has been in with in Del boy and i never rated him at all

If a non big punching cruiserweight like Steve Cunningham put him on his fat arse then i expect Vlad to destroy this joker in 3 rounds


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Apparently Price's chin was just as fragile in the amateurs. I remember hearing that Italian Olympic Boxer knocked him out.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Apparently Price's chin was just as fragile in the amateurs. I remember hearing that Italian Olympic Boxer knocked him out.


Once that head guard and extra padded gloves are out of the equation you will get exposed easily in this game


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. came in overweight at 170.8 pounds for his July 18 fight against Marcos Reyes in El Paso, Texas. Originally a super middleweight fight, the two combatants reportedly had made a prior agreement that the non-title fight would have a higher limit, thus Reyes, who weighed 168.4 pounds, was good to go. Chavez, however, was still above the contracted weight and has reportedly paid Reyes’ team for coming in so heavy.


fpalm The lack of discipline this kid has is astounding.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/394695-weigh-in-photos-chavez-jr-misses-weight#/slide/1

Nonito Donaire on the best he's faced.



> *BEST SKILLS*
> *Guillermo Rigondeaux*: I think it would have been (Fernando) Montiel but it was only two short rounds. Also (Toshiaki) Nishioka was talented but I’d have to go with Rigondeaux in terms of boxing ability. I would say he was the most talented of all the guys I fought.
> 
> *BEST JAB*
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/394649-best-ive-faced-nonito-donaire


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Delighted for Frampton.

Crolla was absolutely robbed there.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Frampton and Quigg has to happen now!

Gutted for Crolla


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Just re watched the Crolla fight and really think a draw is about right,These sky commentators are so fucking biased.While being busy and jabbing a lot there was very little in way of scoring combinations for Crolla.May be the 2 deducted points should have won it for him but watching at the arena i had it 6 rounds each.I have seen far worse decisions 

Quiggy just blew Kiko away with his power,once that uppercut landed it was game over.Hopefully can get Frampton and Quigg sorted now but i wont hold my breathe on that


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Showtime commentators are totally burying Chavez Jr, I love it


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619659756697882626


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Very close to being finalized. Lucas "The Machine" Matthysse vs Viktor Postol October 3 at the Stub Hub Center/ HBO Boxing if it happens. #WAR !!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Saturday was kinda crazy, Quigg started slowly but then completely blew Martinez out in the second round. I then quickly switched over to ITV and Frampton had already been dropped twice unk

I bet a lot of Super Bantamweight's are now rubbing their hands together at the prospect of facing Carl. It might of been nerves or jitters but he didn't look that great. And his opponent barely seemed fazed by Frampton's power.

I wonder if the Frampton vs. Quigg fight might get fast tracked now :hmm:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather is officially set to square off with Andre Berto in September ... TMZ Sports has confirmed.*



> The two have been in talks for weeks ... but now we're told from both camps that it's a done deal and the two will fight in Vegas on September 12th.
> We spoke with Berto who tells us, "It's a pleasure and honor to be in this position and I'm looking forward to capitalizing on every moment of it".
> As we previously reported, there's some bad blood between the two -- with Berto claiming Mayweather had been crank calling his phone ... and he believes it was all over a woman.
> 
> Mayweather is 48-0. Berto is 33-3.


---

*Eddie Hearn will offer Amir Khan a possible fight with Kell Brook in November*



> Asked whether he spoke to Khan at the weekend, Hearn told Sky Sports: “No I didn't, he was upstairs in a box, but I did speak to him via text.
> 
> “I've said that I would like to grab an hour with him this week to talk about the fight. It looks like September 12 is not happening for Amir Khan against Floyd Mayweather, so therefore he won’t be able to fight (him) until May at the earliest.
> 
> “He must be looking at a big fight, November time. Who else other than Kell Brook can give him what he needs and give him the numbers that he needs?”


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:haha

Even though it'll be on CBS I still can't help but laugh.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Of all the people I thought of in my head who could face mayweather and give him a somewhat decent fight Berto was not even close to being on my list.

He hasn't been relevant since his war with Victor Ortiz


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

This is what Berto is thinking of at the moment...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That Ortiz vs. Berto fight :mark: I'll never forget the moment Manny Steward climaxed live on air.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> We can confirm that talks have started between Eddie Hearn and me with regards to Scott Quigg fighting Guillermo Rigondeaux in Manchester before the year is out. Eddie told me this morning that Quigg is ready to step up and take on Rigondeaux,” said Hyde. “We will continue talks this week in a bid to make this fight. Rigo has no problem traveling to Manchester for this fight, so once the numbers add up, we will get it on.
> 
> “This has been a frustrating year for us with no 122 pounder eager to challenge Rigo. Now we have two options on the burner, possible mouth-watering clash, albeit at 126, against Vasyl Lomachenko and now a possible world title defense against Scott Quigg. Quigg took care of business last night against the menacing, big-punching former world champion Kiko Martinez, knocking the Spaniard out in round two.”
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/394921-talks-begin-for-eventual-guillermo-rigondeaux-scott-quigg-clash

Both of those are difficult fights for Quigg IMO. I'd give him a punchers chance vs. Donaire though.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/394921-talks-begin-for-eventual-guillermo-rigondeaux-scott-quigg-clash
> 
> Both of those are difficult fights for Quigg IMO. I'd give him a punchers chance vs. Donaire though.


I would fancy his chances much more against Donaire..Rigo is all wrong for Quigg.If he could land big on Rigo it would be very interesting but its a big if. Rigo is just to quick.Personally i think the Donaire fight could be a proper tear up.Unfortunately the Frampton fight is as far away as its ever been.Would have been ace if they both still had there 0s intact when they get it on but cant see it happening any time soon


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623326485743566848


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*QOTD: This Klit Is Getting Licked On 10/24*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao that was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Kovalev Focused, But Admits Andre Ward is a Top Priority*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like Groves vs. Badou Jack might be getting moved to Floyd's undercard.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13296679/super-middleweight-title-bout-champion-badou-jack-challenger-george-groves-postponed


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Klitschko to re-up for at least 5 more fights*












> "We will announce the extension of our RTL contract, our German TV partners, for another five more fights," he told Sky Sports News HQ.


Source


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Andy “Irish” Lee is a travelling man in every sense, a proud member of his widespread roaming community and a fighter who has had to seek work in big and little towns all across the US and Europe, in near-empty halls and packed casinos, ballrooms and bars, in front of mugs and millionaires.
> 
> Now he is coming home, to Limerick, in front of an expected audience of 33,000 – an overwhelming majority of whom he will claim as allies – to defend his world middleweight title against fellow Traveller Billy Joe Saunders on 19 September.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623620463000977409


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Klitschko to re-up for at least 5 more fights*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wlad won't retire until he acquires the WBC title. The question is will he win it off of Wilder or Povetkin :hmm:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It really doesn't matter what picture you look at from the presser its comic gold :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Andre Ward says he will fight Gennady Golovkin at super-middleweight*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Andre Ward says he will fight Gennady Golovkin at super-middleweight*


:harper


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It's Official!!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Kovalev will flatten Pascal again


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

OHHHHHH YESSSSSS


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Scott Quigg called out by former world champion Nonito Donaire*



> Nonito Donaire would be happy to travel to Manchester to take on WBA super-bantamweight world champion Scott Quigg.
> 
> Donaire (35-3-KO23) lost his own super-bantamweight world title to Guillermo Rigondeaux in April 2013 but after losing a WBA Super title to Nicholas Walters up at featherweight, he has dropped back down and recorded a second second-round knockout in a row at the weekend – against Anthony Settoul.
> 
> After Quigg demolished former IBF king Kiko Martinez at the Manchester Arena and current IBF champion Carl Frampton recovered from two first-round knockdowns to beat Alejandro Gonzalez Jr, the chances of a unification fight still look slim, with Donaire seemingly likely to be handed the Quigg fight.


Source


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anybody know much about this Joseph Parker lad?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


>


PPV?? Way too premature to put Golovkin on PPV. Should be a fun fight though.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kathy Duva wants Sergey Kovalev to face Artur Beterbiev next :mark: :mark: :mark:

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/395555-is-artur-beterbiev-next-for-sergey-kovalev


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

* Beterbiev Accepts Kovalev Challenge - HBO is No Issue! *



> Promoter Yvon Michel of GYM has informed BoxingScene.com that light heavyweight contender Artur Beterbiev (9-0, 9KOs) is ready and willing to face WBO/WBA/IBF light heavyweight champion Sergey Kovalev (28-0-1, 25KOs) on November 28th.
> 
> On Saturday night, Kovalev's promoter Kathy Duva of Main Events informed BoxingScene that her fighter will return on the previously mentioned November date in Moscow, Russia.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> PPV?? Way too premature to put Golovkin on PPV. Should be a fun fight though.


Do you mean this fight or Golovkin himself on PPV is premature? 

I would hope he'd make more sales than Chavez Jr, still don't know why people pay to see that bum I'll stick with steaming his fights



Edit: Can anyone fill me in on Beterbiev? Do you think he deserves a Kovalev fight? :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Do you mean this fight or Golovkin himself on PPV is premature?


Both. I could understand putting Golovkin vs. Canelo/Cotto on PPV, but GGG vs. Lemieux doesn't warrant it IMO. They'll be lucky if they can even get a whiff of 300k buys.



Dragonballfan said:


> Edit: Can anyone fill me in on Beterbiev? Do you think he deserves a Kovalev fight? :hmm:


He's a beastly former amateur who's been quickly making a name for himself at 175lbs. Only nine professional fights and he's already knocked out Campillo and Cloud. If anyone in the division can give Kovalev a run for his money it's Beterbiev.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> RING and WBC light heavyweight champ Adonis Stevenson tweeted that he will defend his titles against Tommy Karpency on Sept. 11 in Toronto.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/395621-adonis-stevenson-tweets-hes-fighting-tommy-karpency-on-sept-11

:tenay


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/395621-adonis-stevenson-tweets-hes-fighting-tommy-karpency-on-sept-11
> 
> :tenay


And now everyone knows he's ducking people 

:fuckthis


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Khan's been talking up the Brook fight again, it's the same old shit though, Brook needs to beat a couple guys, Wembley 2016 yada yada yada.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/395657-khan-talks-potential-brook-clash-at-wembley-in-2016

You always strike while the iron is hot! Just look at what happened to Gamboa vs. Juan Manuel Lopez. Both Khan and Brook are very beatable at Welterweight, there's no guarantee they'll still be hot commodities by the time Spring/Summer 2016 rolls around.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Khan vs Brook needs to happen ASAP there's no point hanging around, actually fuck it make a series of fights make it a historic moment


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Too bad Khan will instead of going after this fight he'll still be crying about being first in line for a future floyd fight :eyeroll


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chocolatito has been added to the Golovkin vs. Lemieux card :mark:



> Flyweight champion Roman "Chocolatito" Gonzalez, one of boxing's best fighters in the world pound for pound, will defend his title on Oct. 17 at Madison Square Garden in New York on the undercard of the middleweight world title unification bout between Gennady Golovkin and David Lemieux, Gonzalez's manager, Carlos Blandon, told ESPN.com on Wednesday night.
> 
> The fight will be among the bouts televised on HBO pay-per-view.
> 
> Blandon said they are in "advanced negotiations" with two opponents: former junior flyweight champion Giovani Segura (32-4-1, 28 KOs), 33, of Mexico, who is one of boxing's most devastating punchers, and Puerto Rican contender McWilliams Arroyo (16-2, 14 KOs), 29, the twin brother of newly crowned junior bantamweight titlist McJoe Arroyo.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13342893/flyweight-champion-roman-gonzalez-fight-gennady-golovkin-david-lemieux-undercard

If they keep adding fights like that then I might retract my previous statement about it not being PPV worthy.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626811951734226944


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan: I'd Fight Floyd Mayweather Jr. For Peanuts*



> "I’d fight Floyd Mayweather for peanuts because I know that stylistically I can give him the biggest problems he’s ever had. I might have a harder fight with Manny Pacquiao and beat him but then I might have Mayweather and find it easier to beat him. It’s all about styles," Khan told Sport360.
> 
> "In the 70s and 80s all the top fighters fought each other but it’s not like that anymore, it’s like a business. I still could have been unbeaten if I’d picked the fights. But I just fought whoever was put in front of me. When I fought [Breidis] Prescott he had 19 fights and 18 knockouts, perhaps I shouldn’t have taken it – but I did."


Source










---


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Is anyone even excited for Garcia vs Paulie tonight?

Obviously most of the hype is on Rousey and for good reason I could care less about this past prime Paulie


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL Paulie


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's time for Paulie to become a full time commentator. He's been taking a lot of damage in recent fights, it's just unnecessary now since he's set for life and has achieved all he can as a professional.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like Kell Brook may need to find a new opponent.



> Dunkin told ESPN.com on Saturday that Rios is being lined up to challenge welterweight titleholder Timothy Bradley Jr. in an all-Southern California showdown
> 
> Dunkin said that Top Rank and HBO want to make Bradley-Rios, which would likely take place on Nov. 7 in Southern California.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13604/dunkin-bradley-rios-quigg-donaire-title-bouts-in-works



> It’s not done yet but there is a good chance super middleweight champion Andre Ward will fight in the co-feature (opponent and weight to be determined) of the Miguel Cotto-Canelo Alvarez HBO PPV card, which is not 100 percent set yet but ticketed for Nov. 21 at Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas.
> 
> Former junior welterweight titlist Ruslan Provodnikov could be headed for a three-fight deal with Showtime after appearing on HBO in four of his last five fights (with one taking place in Russia that HBO did not broadcast). HBO, however, has not shown much interest in retaining his services even though he is one of boxing’s most exciting fighters (albeit a guy who has lost three of his last five fights). If he goes to Showtime, the first bout of the deal could be in November against former three-division titlist *Adrien Broner*.
> 
> One undercard fight being discussed for the undercard of Floyd Mayweather’s Sept. 12 fight (likely against Andre Berto on Showtime PPV, not CBS), is the rematch between junior lightweight titlist Rocky Martinez and Orlando Salido. Martinez outpointed Salido on April 11 to reclaim his old belt in a barnburner. It would make sense on that undercard as Martinez recently signed with Mayweather adviser Al Haymon and it would also give the card, which is taking place on Mexican Independence Day weekend, a classic Mexico (Salido) versus Puerto Rico (Martinez) rivalry fight.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13595/insider-info-on-ward-provodnikov-floyds-card

Provodnikov will wreck Broner.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes please make Broner vs. Ruslan, poor guy would get recked :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broners careere is on the slide :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Keith Thurman hits back at Amir Khan 'You want a Christmas present? Sign the contract!'*



> WBA welterweight champion Keith 'One Time' Thurman has hit back at Amir Khan and challenged the British fighter to finally fight him before the end of 2015.
> 
> Khan has recently criticised the American following his victory over Luis Collazo, but now 26 year old Thurman has called out Khan and dared him back up his talk inside the ring.
> 
> ...


https://www.the-newshub.com/combat/keith-thurman-hits-back-at-amir-khan


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bradley v Brook would be a good fight.I think Bradley would expose him for the fraud that he is


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Even though Thurman hasn't looked great recently I still feel he's a bad match up for Khan. He's got more than enough power to crack that fragile chin.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Berlino said:


> Bradley v Brook would be a good fight.I think Bradley would expose him for the fraud that he is


I feel it would be the other way round, I think Brook would beat Bradley


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Even though Thurman hasn't looked great recently I still feel he's a bad match up for Khan. He's got more than enough power to crack that fragile chin.


Ultimately that will always be the case with Amir. When he is on form i dont think there is any other boxer in the world who could touch him at 147 (Other than Floyd).He has decent power is lightning quick and has far more natural boxing ability than most.The only problem (which is a big problem) is that chin.Even when he has totally dominated a fight for the first 11 rounds you cant relax watching him coz you know he could be dropped at any given second.It was embarrassing for Garcia the way Amir was schooling him for the first 3 rounds then one wild swing from swift and Amir was gone.Similar thing with Maidana and Peterson.He was totally dominating both of them then one bang and he is all over the place. Although he managed to hang on in both them fights they are good examples of how he controls fights for the majority but is always so vulnerable .I know that at home we are automatically brain trained to hate Amir (think we all know why) but i dont buy into that.He is from my neck of the woods and i want him to do well.I think he looks a lot more composed and switched on since he has been with Hunter but that problem will never go away .I think that with his power Thurman is all wrong for Amir.I have no doubt that Amir would box his head off but i would worry that over the full 12 Keith would land a bomb at some stage and ime not sure Amir could stand up to that power.If he remained switched on and boxed wisely i think that Amir would take him apart,But thats a very big if



Damien said:


> I feel it would be the other way round, I think Brook would beat Bradley


Would be a great match up to see but until Kell actually steps in with a elite fighter is is very hard to tell if he really is the real deal.Bradley has a granite chin ,keeps coming forward for the full 12 and has been in with some big punchers and never been stopped.For a 35 fight champion i think Kell has one of the most padded records out there.The way Carson Jones caused him trouble in the first fight was worrying.I thought the Porter fight when he won the title could have gone either way and other than that fight he hasnt been in with anybody who could be seen as world class.He talked up that Senchenko was a top fighter but that clown had been stopped by Pauli not long before.I like Pauli but the fact is my 12 year old son has more knock out power than him.
I have been told from a good source that Kell likes to party to much aswell.His weight gaines in between fights are reminiscent of Hattons and in his head he still has problems with his sexuality (apparently its a well known fact that he swings both ways).To me it all leads to far more questions than answers were Kell is concerned and until he gets in with and beats a top fighter nothing will change


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Stylistically Brook vs. Bradley could turn out to be a pretty entertaining fight. I would give the slight edge to Kell cause I feel like he's a more natural Welterweight than Timothy. Bradley makes up for his size with his determination and relentless pace though, I could definitely see him dragging Brook into the trenches and start questioning whether he has the heart for elite level. Wish it was on the table at the moment.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It's confirmed then May vs Berto


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628677095191764992


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

My reaction......










EDIT: Eh on second thought, at least Berto will make it entertaining. Still, this is how Floyd wants to possibly end his career :wtf2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't see anything but a Mayweather win probably by UD


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> I don't see anything but a Mayweather win probably by UD


Pretty much, Berto will come to fight though, he won't dilly dally. It shouldn't be on PPV though, I wouldn't be shocked if it doesn't crack 1 million buys.

According to Dan Rafael the undercard will feature Martinez vs. Salido II and Groves vs. Badou Jack.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

No offense to Berto, but that would be pretty shitty seeing him being Floyd's last opponent. After he wins, hopefully he'll reconsider hatching things out with Pacquiao's camp.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628639767492755456


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> hopefully he'll reconsider hatching things out with Pacquiao's camp.


You actually want to see a rematch? That's almost as bad as wanting to see a third Rousey vs. Tate fight


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> You actually want to see a rematch? That's almost as wanting to see a third Rousey vs. Tate fight


Lol! :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> When heavyweight contender Bryant Jennings declined an offer to face Luis “King Kong” Ortiz on Oct. 17 on the undercard of the much-anticipated Gennady Golovkin-David Lemieux middleweight unification fight, Eric Gomez, Golden Boy’s vice president, told ESPN.com that he had a backup plan for Ortiz's fight. Gomez, however, did not discuss the backup plan for the HBO PPV bout at Madison Square Garden in New York. But according to sources with knowledge of the offer, Golden Boy is trying to secure former world titleholder Bermane Stiverne (24-2-1, 21 KOs) as the opponent for Ortiz (22-0, 19 KOs), which is an even more attractive match than one against Jennings. Stiverne’s last fight was in January, when he lost a decision and his world title to Deontay Wilder.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13638/notes-ortiz-stiverne-in-works-for-ggg-lemieux-card

I must admit, they're doing a good job making the card more PPV worthy.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628968200714072064


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The presser is tonight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am kinda hoping this fight generates little, to no interest. Would be nice if some of the media ignored it, they won't though. I wonder if Floyd will pull out the "_this is my last fight_" card to get people interested.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kovalev vs. Beterbiev is a no go :sad: But the IBF have ordered Artur to face Bernard Hopkins in an eliminator :mark:



> After our meeting with Artur Beterbiev and his trainer today we have decided it would be best, for the moment, to go into the direction offered yesterday by the IBF and have Artur to fight for the IBF mandatory position.
> 
> So right after I send you this message I will write to the IBF that we have accepted to fight for the title eliminator against Bernard Hopkins.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/396333-no-go-on-sergey-kovalev-artur-beterbiev



> British bantamweight Jamie McDonnell (26-2-1, 12 knockouts) will venture to Texas for the second time in four months to fight Tomoki Kameda in a rematch on Sept. 12 in Corpus Christi.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/396347-jamie-mcdonnell-tomoki-kameda-rematch-official-for-sept-6


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> The presser is tonight


I Can't believe this fight is even on ppv. The undercard looks good though


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> I Can't believe this fight is even on ppv.


_And for just $64.95 ($74.95 HD) you can watch Floyd Mayweather Jr vs. Andre Berto_ :cole


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> _And for just $64.95 ($74.95 HD) you can watch Floyd Mayweather Jr vs. Andre Berto_ :cole


If only they had subscribed to the wwe network they could have seen terrible matches for just $9.99 Maggle :jbl


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Mayweather-Berto: Other great fighters and easy nights
*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *FLOYD MAYWEATHER*
> 
> "When you really look at the junior middleweight and the welterweight division, the two divisions, one division I'm undisputed champion, and the other division I hold two titles in. There's one man standing all alone: Floyd Mayweather. So I looked at the division and said, 'Who's always in a tough, exciting fight? Who has quick hands? Who's a boxer-puncher? Who always gives it 100 percent every time they go out?' Andre Berto."
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

So basically he's ducking Danny Garcia and Thurman :lel


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Anyone else have this weird gut feeling that Berto is gonna actually pull off an upset over Mayweather, ala Buster Douglas beating Mike Tyson? It's just the irony of the whole thing for me, the way everyone is dissing the fight and saying that it probably isn't even worth watching let alone paying seventy dollars for on PPV. Imagine what all of those people will think if this ends up being the one where Mayweather is handed his first loss.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It would be hysterical but I just can't see it happening. Floyd's too smart to get caught by someone of Berto's caliber. The last time Berto fought someone close to a similar style of Mayweather's was Luis Collazo, and Andre went life and death in that fight and arguably should of lost a decision. Never say never, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Berto can then say he is the 1 in 48-1


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

B-Hop turned down the IBF's eliminator to face Beterbiev. But it seems he's chasing an Arthur Abraham fight :hmm:



> Hopkins had until the close of business on Thursday to accept his spot in the eliminator but, according to the IBF, he did not respond. Therefore, Hopkins is out of contention for the fight, which he probably doesn’t care about anyway. He is seeking a title shot at super middleweight against Arthur Abraham.
> 
> So the IBF will go down its 175-pound rankings to find somebody willing to accept the eliminator against Beterbiev.
> 
> No. 1 is vacant – that’s what the fight is for -- Beterbiev is No. 2 and Hopkins was No. 3. No. 4 Erik Skoglund is not available as he has another fight scheduled for Sept. 19. The IBF is down to Isaac Chilemba, another Main Events-promoted fighter.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13661/beterviev-opponent-not-hopkins-maybe-chilemba


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


>


And yet he could make 154 a few years ago to fight Cotto :eyeroll


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Adrien Broner vs. Khabib Allakhverdiev "close" for WBA title bout*



> "The Problem" isn't intent on wallowing in his failure, it seems, and is reportedly in pursuit of his fourth "world" title.
> 
> According to BoxingScene, a deal is nearly in place for Adrien Broner to face recently-deposed champion Khabib Allakhverdiev for the now-vacant super lightweight belt that Allakhverdiev lost to Jessie Vargas last April.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kevin Lockard said:


> Anyone else have this weird gut feeling that Berto is gonna actually pull off an upset over Mayweather, ala Buster Douglas beating Mike Tyson? It's just the irony of the whole thing for me, the way everyone is dissing the fight and saying that it probably isn't even worth watching let alone paying seventy dollars for on PPV. Imagine what all of those people will think if this ends up being the one where Mayweather is handed his first loss.


Literally 0% chance. FLoyd isnt that type of fighter like Tyson to get caught


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Adrien Broner vs. Khabib Allakhverdiev "close" for WBA title bout*


Smart move to drop down to 140lbs, Broner has no business fighting at Welterweight.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Souljah Boy said:


> Literally 0% chance. FLoyd isnt that type of fighter like Tyson to get caught


Anybody can get caught. It's part of what makes boxing great - you never know when someone unexpected could pull off a huge upset. Of course Berto has very little chance of winning, but that's why it would be a huge upset.


----------



## tysonko45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Better chance that Rousey loses vs Tate than Berto beating Floyd


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

That negativity in the Youtube comments though... Harsh. Fix this Floyd :mj2



tysonko45 said:


> Better chance that Rousey loses vs Tate than Berto beating Floyd


Much greater odds :mj


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

https://instagram.com/p/6JFXRAANkQ/

The heat is real! :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*James Toney loses to 40-year-old club fighter in Missouri*



> Ellis (10-3-1, 8 KO) is a native of Wichita, Kansas, who had lost two straight fights to Adam Kownacki and Ed Fountain, a couple of prospects early in their careers. None of Ellis' nine wins coming into this fight were worth much of anything, and he'd fit those nine wins into a 9-year-plus period between September 2004 and May 2014.
> 
> Scores for the fight were 99-91, 98-92, and 97-93, indicating that this fight wasn't even competitive.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> https://instagram.com/p/6JFXRAANkQ/
> 
> The heat is real! :lol


Guess Mosley really doesn't like people smoking indoors :lol



Damien said:


> *James Toney loses to 40-year-old club fighter in Missouri*


Man that's sad. I was actually just wondering about Toney the other day, didn't know if he was still boxing or not.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Damien said:


> *James Toney loses to 40-year-old club fighter in Missouri*


Damn I never liked Toney but I respected him as a fighter. But this is just sad.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan: Mayweather won't be remembered as a great fighter*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


>


Floyd putting himself at number 1 :ha


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Let's talk about real news now, like the fact Canelo/Cotto is about to be finalized any day now


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan and Manny Pacquiao could clash early next year*



> Arum is due to open talks with Khan's camp in London this weekend, according to a report in the Daily Telegraph, after the Briton was denied the chance to take on Floyd Mayweather later this year.
> 
> Khan was disappointed at Mayweather's decision to face Andre Berto in what could be his final fight on September 12, and Arum has branded that bout "a farce".
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

He should face Brook first, cause there's no way in hell Khan will leave that ring conscious if he faces Pacquaio.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Done deal: @chocolatitobox vs. @BrianViloria officially announced this morning for 10/17 #GGGLemieux undercard on @HBOboxing PPV. Fantastic!


:mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Mayweather stripped of RING 154-pound title*



> THE RING’s junior middleweight title, previously held by Floyd Mayweather Jr., is now vacant due to Mayweather’s lack activity in the 154-pound division.
> 
> Mayweather won the magazine’s junior middleweight champ when he outpointed Canelo Alvarez in September 2013. However, that was the last time the pound-for-pound king fought in the 154-pound division.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Floyd Mayweather: Golovkin is OK, No Special Effects *



> "Like I said before, I don't really know the guy...Gennady. I just know him as Triple G.....he's OK. I can't make 160, but I've seen him fight. He's straight up and down, no special effects. I wish him nothing but the best and congratulations with everything he's done with his career," Mayweather said.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Middleweight titleholder Andy Lee's mandatory title defense against Billy Joe Saunders, a homecoming fight on Sept. 19 in Limerick, Ireland, was postponed on Wednesday.
> 
> Lee was due to face England's Saunders at Thomond Park, an outdoor rugby stadium in the city. However, Lee has been battling a virus for the past couple of weeks, forcing the fight to be postponed, Lee promoter Lou DiBella told ESPN.com shortly after hearing about it Wednesday.
> 
> The new date for the fight will be *Oct. 10 at Manchester Arena *in Manchester, England, rather than in Limerick, where rumors have swirled that part of the reason for the postponement was lagging ticket sales.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13425475/andy-lee-mandatory-defense-vs-billy-joe-saunders-postponed


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Nothing is done yet but the sides are moving toward a deal for junior welterweight titlist *Terence Crawford* (26-0, 18 KOs), the 2014 fighter of the year, to make his first defense against Montreal contender *Dierry Jean* (29-1, 20 KOs) on *Oct. 24 (HBO)* at the CenturyLink Center in Crawford's hometown of Omaha, Nebraska. Jean is one of several opponents HBO approved for Crawford, the former lightweight champion who will be fighting for the first time since he claimed a vacant 140-pound by knocking out Thomas Dulorme on April 18.
> 
> "I'm confident we'll get the fight done," Jean promoter Camille Estephan told ESPN.com.
> 
> Cruiserweight titleholder Denis Lebedev (27-2, 20 KOs), also of Russia, will defend his belt against Lateef Kayode (21-0, 16 KOs) on Nov. 4.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13716/notes-crawford-jean-being-worked-out


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Finally been a while since Crawford has been in action


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


>


:yes


And in November the week before thanksgiving awesome


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


>


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Winner fights Golovkin.....oh my :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bradley vs. Rios ain't happening cause Timothy demanded too much money.



> “*Todd said (Bradley and his wife/manager Monica) were too high on the money and we need to start doing something else*,” Dunkin said. “*He said they were in left field, or something like that. He said they didn’t come in at a number where we could make the fight. It wasn’t HBO’s fault and we were at a very reasonable number because Brandon really wanted the fight. But all the numbers didn’t add up to where they wanted to be so they couldn’t make it*.”


And Rios vs. Brook fell apart due to issues over a rematch clause.



> First, Brandon Rios had a deal on the table to go to England in September to challenge Kell Brook for his welterweight world title but it fell through over issues related to a rematch clause in the event Rios won.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13732/bradley-rios-no-dice


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cunningham vs. Tarver ended up as a draw :hayden3 Can't say I am shocked.

Marco Huck's US debut ended up being disastrous.






:damn


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Whoa Huck for pwned there!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think Bute put himself back into title picture


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This should be an interesting bout.



> The much-anticipated all-Brooklyn, New York, showdown between secondary middleweight titlist *Daniel Jacobs* and former titleholder *“Kid Chocolate” Peter Quillin* is penciled in for *Dec. 5 at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn*, a source with knowledge of the details told ESPN.com. It has not been determined which network will carry the fight, but it’s a good bet for *Showtime or a Premier Boxing Champions card on NBC or ESPN*.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13757/notes-jacobs-quillin-penciled-in-for-dec-5-at-barclays-center


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633683050879184896


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That's cool I guess but I wouldn't get your hopes up. The WBC don't really have much sway in the boxing world.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Thurman-Porter and Garcia-Guerrero in the works?*


----------



## Jobu25 (Jul 24, 2014)

Damien said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633683050879184896
> Cotto/Canelo


Ugh I cant wait for this. Cotto has looked so damn good since training with Freddy


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Thurman-Porter and Garcia-Guerrero in the works?*


Love the sound of those match ups. Two solid tests for Thurman and Garcia.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Jobu25 said:


> Ugh I cant wait for this. Cotto has looked so damn good since training with Freddy


:yes


Oh can someone tell me who in the blue hell is Wilders new opponent? Never heard of Duhaupas :deanfpalm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Deontay Wilder* will defend his WBC heavyweight title on *Sept. 26* against *Johann Duhaupas* of France.
> 
> The bout will take place at the Legacy Arena in Birmingham, Alabama and will be broadcast live on *NBC*, beginning at 8:30 p.m. ET/ 5:30 p.m. PT.
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/397309-wilder-to-defend-wbc-heavyweight-title-against-duhaupas-on-sept-26

:mj4 

It's ok though, Wilder be forced to face Povetkin after this farce :mark:

The card at least has one decent fight.



> Opening the ‘PBC on NBC broadcast, unbeaten *Omar Figueroa* will fight *Antonio DeMarco* in a 10-round junior welterweight bout.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

#12 :lol

He'll smash this one and target probably a unification fight down the line with Wlad when he's done beating up Fury


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633346168123191297


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Skip Bayless should never be allowed to talk about boxing, the guy is an imbecile.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Tyson Fury (24-0, 18KOs) will have a packed house going against him on October 24th at the ESPIRIT Arena in Dusseldorf, Germany. Fury will challenges Wladimir Klitschko (64-3, 53KOs) for the WBA, WBO, IBO, IBF heavyweight titles.
> 
> According to Fury's promoter Mick Hennessy, close to 40,000 tickets have already been sold for the contest, with the card on course to be a 55,000 seat sellout.
> 
> ...


http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=94956


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Margarito: Canelo will KO Cotto by the 10th round*



> Former Miguel Cotto conqueror Antonio Margarito sees the much younger 25-year-old Saul “Canelo” Alvarez (45-1-1, 32 KOs) as having too much youth and power for the 34-year-old WBC middleweight champion Miguel Cotto (40-4, 33 KOs) in their fight on HBO pay-per-view on November 21st from the Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino in Las Vegas, Nevada.
> 
> Margarito expects Canelo to chop the aging Cotto down by the 10th round. If he doesn’t score a knockout, he thinks Canelo will win by a decision. Margarito feels that Canelo will definitely get the win against Cotto in this fight PPV fight. However, if Cotto can negate Canelo’s youth, power and speed, then he has a chance to win the fight with his intelligence.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Matchroom update



> Former light heavyweight titlist *Nathan Cleverly* (29-2, 15 KOs), who is promoted by Hearn, is headed to Chicago to face Chicago-based Polish contender *Andrzej Fonfara* (27-3, 16KOs) on *Oct. 16* at the UIC Pavilion. The scheduled 12-round bout will headline a Premier Boxing Champions card on *Spike TV*.
> 
> After seeing the possibility of a September fight with Brandon Rios fizzle over language for a rematch, *Kell Brook* (35-0, 24 KOs) will be back in the ring before the end of the year. And while Top Rank promoter Bob Arum spoke last week with Barry Hearn, Eddie's father, about the prospect of a unification bout between Timothy Bradley Jr. and Brook, that is not in the cards this year. Eddie Hearn said that tough Argentine brawler *Diego Chaves* (23-2-1, 19 KOs) is the leading candidate to get a title shot against Brook.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13810/matchrooms-hearn-has-a-lot-in-the-works

Lets hope Brook vs. Bradley can happen early next year!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I want Brook vs Khan

No word on who Khan has next and he keeps angling for those big fights he will never get


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> No word on who Khan has next and he keeps angling for those big fights he will never get


The Pacquaio fight is possible. I know Bob Arum is keen on it. And it has the added drama of Khan's Wild Card history which would help with promotion.

And lets not forget Manny is coming off of a loss. So it's not like Khan needs to earn the fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> The Pacquaio fight is possible. I know Bob Arum is keen on it. And it has the added drama of Khan's Wild Card history which would help with promotion.
> 
> And lets not forget Manny is coming off of a loss. So it's not like Khan needs to earn the fight.


Yeah I actually want to see the fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Yeah I actually want to see the fight


Would be a good fight for Manny to shake off his ring rust and erase the memory of losing to Mayweather.

And IF Khan somehow won he'd finally become the star he's always dreamed about being.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

https://instagram.com/p/60ffuJScw0/



> Ricardo Mayorga doing what Ricardo Mayorga does! Mayorga slaps the girlfriend of Shane Mosley on the butt and Mosley flips out.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> https://instagram.com/p/60ffuJScw0/


Vintage Mayorga!! :cole


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ricardo Mayorga on the best he's faced



> *BEST SKILLS*
> *Shane Mosley*: The best I’ve faced by far was Shane Mosley because his ring generalship, his agility in the ring and speed. As a boxer he had the best skills of anyone I fought.
> 
> *BEST JAB*
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/397517-best-ive-faced-ricardo-mayorga

It's interesting that he says Cotto is the strongest and most powerful. I would of never of guessed Miguel was that strong for his size.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Cotto vs Canelo: Andre Ward could be featured on undercard*



> Ward is being considered for a slot on the November 21 undercard for the Miguel Cotto-Canelo Alvarez fight in Las Vegas, which will headline on HBO pay-per-view. Ward and Cotto are both promoted by Roc Nation Sports, and their CEO says that the promoter feels "it would be good for (Ward)," as well as for the PPV card itself.
> 
> Ward (28-0, 15 KO) is considered one of the best pound-for-pound fighters in the sport, and has been for years, even with some promotional difficulties with his old team that kept him out of the ring for long stretches. He returned to action on June 20 of this year, easily defeating Paul Smith in Oakland, which was Ward's first fight since November 2013.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That would be cool I guess. Just hope they at least give Ward a decent opponent.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Mayweather to Ronda Rousey: "Big bank take little bank"*



> "Big bank take little bank. Let's play and see how much money you got."
> 
> "Last time I checked I was #1 on Forbes. She will never be at my status. Keep trying to get publicity."


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn that card could be huge if they get Ward a decent opponent


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Showtime issued a press release on Friday to announce that *Adrien Broner* will take on *Khabib Allakhverdiev* in a *junior welterweight fight on Oct. 3 in Cincinnati.*
> 
> The release indicates that Broner will be fighting for his fourth world title, which is not the case. As it stands now, Danny Garcia is the legitimate WBA 140-pound champion.
> 
> Broner and Allakhverdiev will be fighting for the WBA’s bogus “regular” title, which THE RING doesn’t recognize. That “title” was vacated by Jose Benavidez.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/397867-press-release-adrien-broner-to-face-khabib-allakhverdiev-on-oct-3












> Colombian counterpuncher *Darleys Perez* will once again defend his *WBA lightweight title* against *Anthony Crolla on Nov. 21 in Manchester, England.*


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/397857-darleys-perez-anthony-crolla-rematch-set-for-nov-21


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn first three rounds of Mares vs Santa Cruz have been great :avit:


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Ricardo Mayorga on the best he's faced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cotto's a very stiff puncher and has good endurance and tolerance. Shut Mayorga's mouth at the 12th round via TKO in their only encounter. Cotto's still the only one I saw to ever give Mayweather a proper fight since the latter's encounter with Hatton. Right now there's talks on Cotto facing Cinnamon Alvarez but it's gonna be held in Puerto Rico and not in Vegas, which is a bit of a letdown since both represent two nations whom have contributed a lot for boxing, maybe on par second to the US, unless a rematch is planned to take on Mexico.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn first three rounds of Mares vs Santa Cruz have been great :avit:


Whole fight was great it's just a shame that Mares was scared to square up and actually box much. Both had some really good footwork so I wanted to see more of that but Mares was wrapping up at every sign of an actual fight. 

That said Mares got his shots in and he's more than capable of bringing even more out of Cruz. Rematch? Something tells me it would yield the same results so why bother?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mares vs. Cruz sounded like it was a Fight of The Year contender. Wish I watched it.

Meanwhile Mayorga got stopped by a body shot last night. That was of course after a couple rounds where he did his usual taunting antics :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Joel Anthony said:


> Whole fight was great it's just a shame that Mares was scared to square up and actually box much. Both had some really good footwork so I wanted to see more of that but Mares was wrapping up at every sign of an actual fight.
> 
> That said Mares got his shots in and he's more than capable of bringing even more out of Cruz. Rematch? Something tells me it would yield the same results so why bother?


Yeah as soon as he tried wrapping up Santa Cruz you could tell the fight swung the opposite way, he kept throwing his hands out there trying to hug him & he got caught a few times, that being said the british commentators kept saying he was shaking his hand? Why didn't Mares take advantage with some lefts?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637836291334385664


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Mayorga being Mayorga :lmao


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Well one things for sure there will never be another Ricardo Mayorga. I think Santa Cruz-Mares would be a good rematch, I don't think Mares would fight the same fight and I think it definitely has potential. In other news I'm reading Abel Sanchez says the winner of Cotto-Alvarez will likely duck GGG and get stripped of the WBC 160lb title, GGG will look to fight the winner of Billy Joe Saunders-Andy Lee he says. But coming back to Santa-Cruz-Mares I was pleased we got to see a bit more from LSC and he definitely got asked some questions in there and answered them well. I have a feeling LSC will start playing it safe from this point though, I mean it took him a fair while to fight Mares, I can't see him jumping in the ring with Guillermo Ringondeaux, Vasyl Lomachenko or Nicholas Walters and talking of Loma and Rigo I hope the fight between those 2 can get made, what a fight for the purists I would love to see it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Shane Mosley: I Want Marquez or Kell Brook Next *



> Former three division world champion "Sugar" Shane Mosley (48-9-1, 40KOs) isn't messing around with his comeback.
> 
> Fresh off of last night's sixth round knockout of Ricardo Mayorga in their rematch at The Forum in Los Angeles, the former three-division champion is already planning his next fight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Hard to believe there'd be a day a Floyd fight was coming up and nobody's talking about it 



Also not gonna lie Marquez vs. Mosley would be very interesting, don't know who'd win that one at this point in their careers :hmm:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Mayweather vs Berto just isn't interesting haha, I will still probably tune in though


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope Mayweather vs. Berto bombs. I think it will.

Mosley would be too big for Marquez IMO. I really wish Marquez had just retired after he knocked out Pacuqiao, it was such a perfect opportunity to ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Mayweather vs. Berto is nothing short of a farce. Thats all I have to say on the matter. As for Mosley saying he wants Marquez or Brook next, I can't help but think Mosley is back in the ring due to the money issues his ex wife caused. I don't think a Marquez-Mosley bout would be as exciting as people may think. Mosley should avoid Brook, thats just stupid. Plus Brook has nothing to gain from this fight. I'd like to have seen peak JMM vs. Peak Mosley. JMM knee problems are bad and do generally have him more or less on the way to retirement, and although I like Mayorga, I like the excitement he brings, hes been in some great fights in the past and he is teak tough, he is a big smoker and I think Mosley has taken too much condifence from this victory. I don't think fighters should stay in the game past their time, look at people like RJJ these days, I mean his fights are more of a farce than May-Berto, he's on the club fighter circuit ffs, he should be a pundit or a commentator not messing about with things like that, soon people will start to forget just how great the guy was. I have a feeling Eddie Hearn will be all over getting Brook-Mosley on, so Brook can just get in there at this point and beat on him and look good, which believe me at this point will happen. Shane has a definitive size advantage over a 42-year old JMM with a shot knee, but not with Brook. JMM secured his legacy when he knocked out Pac. Plus in an interview I saw the other day, Shane sounded really punchy and all in all I'm not really keen on the idea of a JMM-Mosley bout. In other news Saunders vs. Lee is off, again, Saunders has picked up an injury in camp, and the fight may be replaced with Matthews vs. Barroso, and I'm also reading Spike O'sullivan is game as a badger to fight Lee. But I think they'll just put Matthews vs. Barroso on b/c I think Saunders-Lee is just off for the time being and being postponed. Also ODLH has said Lemieux will KO GGG in 5rnds. Completely disagree GGG will have Lemieux out of there by the 7th rnd


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Kell Brook to defend world title against Diego Chaves on Sky*



> Kell Brook will make the third defence of his world title against Diego Chaves on October 24, live on Sky.
> 
> The IBF welterweight champion returns to his home town of Sheffield to take on tough Argentine Chaves, a former interim WBA champ who has been in with some of the best the division has to offer.
> 
> The 29-year-old's recent record may read 1-2-1, but one of those defeats came via a disputed disqualification against Brandon Rios and the draw was with Timothy Bradley, who counts the great Manny Pacquiao among his victims.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Chavez is alright, there is tons of fights out there for him. Chavez certainly no bum, which is what people will say when Brook beats him and claim he has fought nobody before and so forth. But I'd of preferred to see Brook vs. Provodnikov because he'll face Chavez as a mandatory if he beats Bizier. If not the mandatory's will be Lawson or Bizier and those aren't very good bouts too be fair. Timothy Bradley was another option for Brook but obviously that couldln't be made for the 24th, I don't think this Chaves fight is an overly disgraceful pick, although one still can't help but say Brook first defence Jo Jo Dan, second defence Frankie Gavin, and now getting in with a guy who's been beaten in 3 of his last 4 fights. Eddie may be playing it safe in hope of the Khan PPV coming off? I personally tip Brook to smash Khan to bits and Khan knows it. I do rate Brook though and I will say this. He's put his name up for fights with Maidana, Rios, Mayweather, Khan, etc etc and none of them have taken the fight and to add to that Alexander, Porter, Khan, Bundu, Ali and Bradley all pulled out of their final eliminators to become mandatory challengers Brooks belt, so gotta take the fights you get I spose.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Kell Brook to defend world title against Diego Chaves on Sky*


I'll be fine with this fight as long as it leads to Timothy Bradley next :cudi

And at least it's on regular Sky and not PPV.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

So what do you guys think of this top five list??? I personally don't have a problem with it sounds about right... :avit: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Which five did he select? If George Foreman isn't featured then it's a fail IMO

EDIT: He's just doing active boxers. Solid list, I'd maybe swap Wilder with Wladimir simply because he's too tepid to be considered a puncher IMO.

What's the track being played during Kovalev?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> I'll be fine with this fight as long as it leads to Timothy Bradley next :cudi
> 
> And at least it's on regular Sky and not PPV.



Surely not even Eddie Hearn would have the nerve to put this on PPV

Disappointing opponent for Brook imo. They keep talking a good game that he wants to fight the best in the division but still no evidence to back it up.I wouldn't say its a easy fight but its not exactly the world class opponent they have been going on about


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Disappointing opponent for Brook imo. They keep talking a good game that he wants to fight the best in the division but still no evidence to back it up.I wouldn't say its a easy fight but its not exactly the world class opponent they have been going on about


According to Dan Rafael the reason it's Chavas is because Hearn and Arum are planning to do a unification fight with Brook and Bradley next year. If that is the case then I'll give Brook a pass. But I agree, the opponents he's faced during his title reign has been extremely disappointing.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*WBO welterweight champion Timothy “Desert Storm” Bradley has confirmed that he has parted ways with longtime trainer Joel Diaz.*



> *Timothy Bradley Statement:* I would like to take the time to clarify the conflicting media publications. First of all I am a man that would never disrespect any other man whom I’ve worked with for 10 years. I know this decision came as a shock to many that I would be making changes to my team, but with that being said I want everyone to know that I took the time to meet with Joel Diaz in person to directly communicate with him that I would be making a change. The message that Joel is referring to was a voice message that I left for him after we spoke in person to reconfirm to him that my decision was made. Joel chose not to answer my call. I thank Joel Diaz for his time and efforts and know that he and I have accomplished great things together. I wish him nothing but success and blessings for him, his family and team.


Source


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Who's going to be Bradley's new trainer?



> It looks very much like we are on track for a most meaningful featherweight showdown, that being *Nonito Donaire* challenging *Scott Quigg* in the *third week of November*, on Quigg’s home turf of England.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/398319-nonito-donaire-to-face-scott-quigg-in-november

I like Quigg, he's a really nice down to earth chap, but I am so tempted to put money on Donaire here, this has the makings of an upset written all over it IMO.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Apparently Bradley is considering Teddy Atlas or Buddy McGirt :mj4


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> According to Dan Rafael the reason it's Chavas is because Hearn and Arum are planning to do a unification fight with Brook and Bradley next year. If that is the case then I'll give Brook a pass. But I agree, the opponents he's faced during his title reign has been extremely disappointing.


Yeah i agree with that.If Bradley is next up then fair enough but i am not convinced



Blackbeard said:


> Who's going to be Bradley's new trainer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very tricky fight for Quigg but one he needs.We will finally see how good he actually is.All the noise down these parts is for a November bout with Donaire also


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Micky Ward, Donald Trump headline NJ Boxing Hall of Fame class of 2015*



> Professional idiot Donald Trump is the headline-grabber for this year's New Jersey Boxing Hall of Fame inductions, with Micky Ward and several other notable boxing names also being elected to the Hall of Fame this year.
> 
> Trump, who is pretending to be a candidate for President in 2016, will be inducted for playing a major role in making Atlantic City one of the true hot spots of boxing in the 1980s. In all candor, it's fair enough, as Trump did throw a lot of money around to bring the likes of Mike Tyson into Jersey, truly a duo of high quality human beings.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> Apparently Bradley is considering Teddy Atlas or Buddy McGirt :mj4


:lel




> Professional idiot Donald Trump


:maury


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, CHaves isn't a great fight at all, but like I said Brook would of had to face Chaves anyway if he beat Bizier. And as for Tim Bradley situation, Buddy McGirt & Teddy Atlas are both disastrous picks... Virgil Hunter is a better pick there, and I think Donaire will ask Quigg alot of questions but ultimately Quigg will answer them. DOnaire a class fighter though and to be fair Frampton still smashes Quigg to bits. We've seen Frampton dig deep and come back from being in trouble we've seen nothing to write home about from Quigg. I'd love Donaire to beat him but, scrap that, Rigondeaux beats Quigg, Frampton in the same night and talking of Rigondeaux hopefully we can get the Loma fight on.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Martin Murray is looking for a title shot at 168, and Arthur Abraham is the titleholder he wants the most.*



> "I really want the Arthur Abraham fight," Murray said. "[Matchroom Boxing promoter] Eddie Hearn was with [Kalle and Nisse Sauerland, the brothers who promote Abraham,] last week, so hopefully it gets made. I doubt he would give me a voluntary defense as I'm too dangerous. So I would have to go down the route of becoming mandatory challenger in one of the governing bodies."


Source


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Murray vs. Abraham would be a fun scrap. It's certainly a winnable fight for Martin.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Brook antagonizes Khan: He's Bambi on Ice*



> "I don't think Khan wants to give the fans what they want to see. He's not in to the fans. I said it for a long time, it's the biggest fight out there in Britain, me and Queen Khan," stated IBF welterweight champion Kell Brook.
> 
> "I don't know what he is messing about at. He's been bugging Mayweather for the fight for years. He's not got the fight, so what's the next fight that's bigger for him? It's me and Khan," Brook explained during a recent interview with Sky Sports. "I wouldn't have my hands full. I said it from day one, I said it before, his whiskers are delicate. When this brownie hits his chin, it is going to shatter and he is going to do that dance he likes to do. His whiskers are delicate, brittle. He is Bambi on ice; all them rolled in to one."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Unless Bradley gets reckless that should be an easy night's work for him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> Unless Bradley gets reckless that should be an easy night's work for him.


Yeah Rios has no chance unless Bradley fights like it's the Provo fight again


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Former world champion Lamont Peterson (33-3-1, 17 KOs) will return to the ring near his Washington D.C. home as he takes on 2008 Olympic Gold medalist from the Dominican Republic Felix Diaz Jr. (17-0, 8 KOs) in a 12-round bout on Premier Boxing Champions (PBC) on NBC on Saturday afternoon, October 17 from EagleBank Arena (formerly the Patriot Center) at George Mason University in Fairfax, Virginia. The televised co-main pits Olympic Bronze medalist Andre “The Resurrected” Dirrell (24-2, 16 KOs) against Australia’s Blake “Il Capo” Caparello (21-1-1, 6 KOs) in a 10-round super middleweight bout.


Source


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Sick of Dirrell wants everything handed to him on a plate too be fair. And Yes Murray vs. AA is a good bout and definitely a winnable bout for him. More chance than Paul Smith for sure. Peterson-Diaz Jr is quite a good fight though for now to be fair.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Wladimir Klitschko and Tyson Fury speak on their Sky Box Office pay per view*



> THE October 24 world heavyweight title fight between WBA Super, IBF and WBO champion Wladimir Klitschko and his unbeaten, extrovert challenger Tyson Fury will be available as a Sky Box Office pay-per-view event, after both combatants confirmed this to us. A press conference featuring both men will follow later this month in London.
> 
> “I ain’t there to waste people’s hard-earned Sky Sports pay-per-view money, 20 pound a time,” Fury told Boxing News. “BoxNation had the chance to make the fight and they didn’t. I’m getting paid more money to go to Germany and that’s what it’s about for me, money. So you go where the money is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

3 minutes in :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice on cbs they giving a PBC episode. Sorrel vs Rubio is next


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

> Tyson Fury has threatened to quit boxing if he fails to take Wladimir Klitschko's world titles on October 24.
> 
> The unbeaten heavyweight (24-0-KO18) travels to Dusseldorf to take on WBO, WBA Super and IBF champion Klitschko (64-3-KO53) and expects to knock the 39-year-old Ukrainian out to herald a new era for the division.
> 
> Fury told Sky Sports News HQ: "If I can't knock him out then I must be useless. If I can't beat a 40-year-old man, I need banning from boxing. If I can't, then I won't be boxing on because I won't be able to achieve and get my goals.




What Fury means is as soon as i get the big payday i so desperately crave and get sparked out in 3 rounds i will retire as nobody will possibly buy into the bullshit anymore that i am anything that i have claimed


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Tyson Fury is going to beat Wladimir Klitschko. Some may laugh, some may say what a load of old rubbish, But Fury is a type of fighter who I believe needs to be motivated for a fight. Really really motivated to perform well. He was messed about by David Haye who clearly wanted nothing to do with him at all, and that knocked his motivation down a hell of alot as it would, and Haye is a messer, not the man he once was and completely just a celebrity now in the sense hes happy to get on silly stupid little talk shows and talk rubbish without actually showing any signs to get back into a Boxing ring. No one has really been keen to fight Tyson, Wilder for example, who believe me, if your thinking the joke of the HW division is Tyson Fury, then you must reevalute and realize that the real trash of the HW scene is Deontay Wilder who was rocked by Charlie Zelenoff and Harold Scoiners FFS... People chime on about Fury's knockdown to Cunningham but he proved he had grit in that fight he got up regained composure very quickly and won the fight. Admittedly if Fury allows Klitschko to hit him with a right hand like that it may result in no getting up at all just like it did with Pulev but the motivation level Tyson will have for this fight will mean the Boxing skills he has lurking there will be at their highest. Tyson has great footwork, he is a great switch hitter, he can be very awkward for an opponent and for his size can be incredibly slick. Tyson knows he is in with world class when he is facing Klitschko and he knows he must Box in a tactical way which he can do very well, Klitschko is a great World champ but his reign is over now and he won't be able to impose his will on Fury like he has with many other opponents.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

One thing is for sure, Wlad has never faced anyone like Tyson Fury so he will make it difficult but I see Wlad grinding out a 12 round UD


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

i think fury is too sloppy, slow and doesnt have enough boxing skill to knock out wladimir. klitschko did well against tall opponents...

wladimir by decision...or even knocknout


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Bob Arum: Manny Pacquiao will retire in 2016*



> Arum told TMZ Sports that he expects Pacquiao to fight on briefly, and then hang up the gloves once he is elected Senator in the Philippines, where he was elected as a Congressman in 2010, and has served since. His ultimate goal, it is believed, is to become President.
> 
> Pacquiao (57-6-2, 38 KO) lost his last fight, a decision against Floyd Mayweather in a record-busting mega-fight on May 2. He underwent shoulder surgery shortly after the bout, and was expected to remain on the sidelines through the remainder of 2015. Overall, he's gone 3-3 in his last six fights, one of those a highly disputed loss to Timothy Bradley in 2012, and the belief has been for a few years now that Pacquiao's focus was shifting more and more to his career in politics and less on boxing.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Very true Damien. Yes I think if Wlad wins it'll be by a 12Rnd UD not by a KO. siam I don't think Fury is sloppy, I just think its a case of its hard to look graceful at his size and weight but even so I still think he has good enough Boxing skills I just think the world hasn't seen all he has to offer yet and this fight is the fight to bring it out.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ha! I read somewhere today there's still over 2,100 seats available for the Mayweather/Berto ppv
:ti


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Ha! I read somewhere today there's still over 2,100 seats available for the Mayweather/Berto ppv


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Ha! I read somewhere today there's still over 2,100 seats available for the Mayweather/Berto ppv
> :ti


Doesn't surprise me the match is not interesting at all


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641316046289379328


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641316046289379328


Dan Rafael is saying Timothy Bradley's Welterweight WBO title might not be on the line. Sadam Ali is the current mandatory and the WBO are refusing to sanction the fight unless Top Rank and Golden Boy can agree on a step aside deal, problem is Ali doesn't want one.

I hope this doesn't mess up the plans for Brook vs. Bradley next year. Unifications are suppose to take precedent.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Austin Trout just knocked out a guy named fucking Twinkle Fingers


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tha Pope said:


> Austin Trout just knocked out a guy named fucking Twinkle Fingers


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tha Pope said:


> Austin Trout just knocked out a guy named fucking Twinkle Fingers


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I actually give no fucks over this fight, is anyone looking forward to it?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nope :lol Floyd should of choose Khan.

According to Ring Magazine, Scott Quigg has got cold feet over the proposed Nonito Donaire fight.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/398725-no-scott-quigg-nonito-donaire


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Damien said:


> I actually give no fucks over this fight, is anyone looking forward to it?


I'm looking forward to Mayweather continuing to cement his P4P GOAT status :mark:

Going to LOL if Berto pulls a Douglas though. That would be traumatizing.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


>


Yall think I'm making jokes, theres a motherfucker named Twinkle Fingers boxing. The commentators even giggled at his name. Premier Boxing Champions had a show on Tuesday. (for some reason?) He got TKO'd round 6. 

Joey Hernandez aka Twinkle in fact bodyslammed Austin early in the fight, which is in these highlights below.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Not really a boxing a fan but this is a juicy ass article. A lot sketchy shit. 

Basically USADA(United States Antidoping Administration) is a for profit company. 150,000 dollars given up front to test Floyd and Manny. 

Floyd can choose when to start drug testing- giving him time from the end of his last fight to the announcement of his new fight. 

Floyd used an IV(saline solution/multivitamin)the day before the fight May 1. The drugs were legal but the use of the IV was against rules. IV can flush illegal drugs out of the system quickly. 

USADA does urine and blood test. They take your test and put them in category A or B. If you pass A, they don't test for B and you're good. If you pass B,you are still good, but if you fail B, it must be reported to Nevada State Athletic Commission or whatever state commission is holding the fight. 

There is therapeutic use exemption. In the contract with FLoyd/Manny fight, TUE(Therapeutic Use Exemption) the fighter/fighters team must be notified within 24 hours of the fight of a TUE application being filed, pending application, and or if one is granted.

Manny requested for TUE for a legal drug for his shoulder injury but was declined by the Nevada Athletic commission. 

May Floyd filed a TUE on the 19th and was granted TUE by USADA and it was revealed to Nevada commission on May 21. 

Floyd has had three drug tests where he failed test A in his career. 

Manny before the fight had requested in 2012 this information about Floyd's drug tests A failures. Floyd settled out of court and it wasn't brought up. 

testosterone and Epitestosterone levels should 1.2:1 for white males 1.3:1 for black males

USADA only uses testosterone ratios and does not used Carbon Isotope Ratio to check for synthetic testosterone. USADA says that CIR testing is too expensive. 

Floyd's levels where .69 .80 something. Suspiciously low. This is where Carbon Isotope Ratio would be used but USADA doesn't use it.

Basically Floyd has probably been juicing his throughout his career and has the money to cover it up and has the USADA on his side to help him because he pays them. 


http://www.sbnation.com/longform/2015/9/9/9271811/can-boxing-trust-usada


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

From the sbnation article Undertakerowns linked.



> Testosterone and epitestosterone are naturally occurring hormones. Testosterone is performance enhancing. Epitestosterone is not.
> 
> *A normal testosterone-to-epitestosterone ratio is slightly more than 1-to-1. Conte says that one recent study of the general population “placed the average T-E ratio for whites at 1.2-to-1 and for blacks at 1.3-to-1.”*
> 
> ...


Well that looks shady.

Floyd accusing people of steroid use seems like a guy that cheats on his girlfriend and then accuses her of cheating to throw her on the defensive so he isn't found out.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Oiky said:


> Tyson Fury is going to beat Wladimir Klitschko. Some may laugh, some may say what a load of old rubbish, But Fury is a type of fighter who I believe needs to be motivated for a fight. Really really motivated to perform well. He was messed about by David Haye who clearly wanted nothing to do with him at all, and that knocked his motivation down a hell of alot as it would, and Haye is a messer, not the man he once was and completely just a celebrity now in the sense hes happy to get on silly stupid little talk shows and talk rubbish without actually showing any signs to get back into a Boxing ring. No one has really been keen to fight Tyson, Wilder for example, who believe me, if your thinking the joke of the HW division is Tyson Fury, then you must reevalute and realize that the real trash of the HW scene is Deontay Wilder who was rocked by Charlie Zelenoff and Harold Scoiners FFS... People chime on about Fury's knockdown to Cunningham but he proved he had grit in that fight he got up regained composure very quickly and won the fight. Admittedly if Fury allows Klitschko to hit him with a right hand like that it may result in no getting up at all just like it did with Pulev but the motivation level Tyson will have for this fight will mean the Boxing skills he has lurking there will be at their highest. Tyson has great footwork, he is a great switch hitter, he can be very awkward for an opponent and for his size can be incredibly slick. Tyson knows he is in with world class when he is facing Klitschko and he knows he must Box in a tactical way which he can do very well, Klitschko is a great World champ but his reign is over now and he won't be able to impose his will on Fury like he has with many other opponents.


To suggest Haye clearly wanted nothing to do with Fury is a bit silly. Haye had genuine injuries on both occasions which resulted in surgery ,He hasnt boxed since and probably wont box again due to the shoulder surgery sustained in the build up to the second Fury fight. Haye travelled to France beat Jean Marc Mormeck who at the time was WBA and WBC cruiserweight champion who had only once in his previous 30 fights

Haye then went out to Germany and beat the 7 foot Valuev who had lost one in fifty.I would agree that Haye was terribly disappointing against Wlad but i think he found out that night how genuinely good and strong Wlad actually is.I think he was shocked and surprised and ultimately got made to look like a bit of a gobshite after all the pre fight talk of how he would destroy Wlad

You dismiss Fury getting knocked down by Cunningham like it was nothing and give him credit for getting back up and finishing the job quickly.Wilder done the exact same thing when wobbled by Sconiers and Molina to a extent.The difference being that Wilder wasnt dropped by Cruiser weights who he had a 4 stone weight advantage over.Again you go on about Fury having great footwork and being very awkward but who has he showed this against?.The guy has fought nobody of any relevance,The majority of Furys opponents have been guys easily half a foot smaller and a few stone lighter .The best he has fought so far is the hapless and very average Del Boy Chisora and even then he didnt have the power to cause a stoppage.Fury clearly lost the 1st fight fight with John McDermott but some how got the nod from Referee Terry O Conner in what could only be described as a farsical desicion

After the second Haye fight was postponed Fury went on one of his now common embarrassing rants about how he would never ever pull out of a fight even if he only had one arm or leg etc.Fast forward a year and when Chisora pulled out of there fight a late replacement was found in the shape of 6 foot 8 Belarusian Alexander Ustinov.Fury as usual was all mouth up until the weigh in when he actually stood next to the guy and seen his size then low and behold a few hours later Fury pulled out of the fight due to his uncle being poorly.

Now Haye legitimately fucked his shoulder up and had to cancel and he is a pussy who was scared of Fury despite already proving himself on numerous occasions against much bigger and better fighters while hardly anybody mentions that the mighty Tyson Fury who would fight on with one arm cancelled due to his uncle being poorly.Come on now .His fucking uncle was poorly.What sort of a fucking excuse is that?.

Fury is a total embarrassment.He is a joke of a fighter who will get severely dealt with when he steps into the ring with Wlad (until the bell sounds for round 1 i wont believe that it will actually happen).He is after his one big pay day and thats why he made such a noise and fuss about Haye pulling out. Which meant that he wasnt going to get it. Wlad will destroy this fat disgrace and ile be very surprised if it goes past 4 rounds


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Ricky Burns vs. Edis Tatli and Gavin McDonnell vs. Jeremy Parodi set for Brook-Chaves undercard*



> The two fights are the first to be announced for the October 17th undercard.
> 
> The October 17th showdown between Kell Brook and Diego Chaves has its first pair of undercard fights.
> 
> Earlier today, Matchroom Boxing announced that former WBO Lightweight Champion Ricky Burns and unbeaten super bantamweight Gavin McDonnell will join countryman Brook in Sheffield.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just found out the Kell Brook vs. Diego Chavez fight is going to be on Sky Box Office fpalm fpalm fpalm Eddie Hearn is starting to take this piss now. If it was Brook vs. Bradley, fair enough, I could understand putting that on PPV, but ffs he's facing an opponent hardly anyone outside boxing circles knows about. Eddie's starting to get a little greedy, or maybe it's Sky, either way this fight has no business being on Box Office, it should be on regular Sky Sports.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The fact this article came out so close to Mayweathers "last fight" :lel


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> I just found out the Kell Brook vs. Diego Chavez fight is going to be on Sky Box Office fpalm fpalm fpalm Eddie Hearn is starting to take this piss now. If it was Brook vs. Bradley, fair enough, I could understand putting that on PPV, but ffs he's facing an opponent hardly anyone outside boxing circles knows about. Eddie's starting to get a little greedy, or maybe it's Sky, either way this fight has no business being on Box Office, it should be on regular Sky Sports.


Is the Fury v Klitschko fight not covered on the same show?.I was under the impression that it was


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Is the Fury v Klitschko fight not covered on the same show?.I was under the impression that it was


It is? I thought Fury was promoted by Frank Warren? Either way it's still greedy, Brook vs. Chavez isn't PPV worthy.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> It is? I thought Fury was promoted by Frank Warren? Either way it's still greedy, Brook vs. Chavez isn't PPV worthy.


He is promoted by Warren but i am sure it went to purse bids.Just checked it out and yes it is all on the same show..fights so far signed for the show are

Fury v Klitschko
Brook v Chavez
Ricky Burns v Edis Tatli
Gavin McDonnell V Jeremy Parodi

Either way the show still looks weak. Hearn is getting far to greedy


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Fury and Brook don't make this worth it but that said the prospect of Fury getting smashed is tempting


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Berlino said:


> To suggest Haye clearly wanted nothing to do with Fury is a bit silly. Haye had genuine injuries on both occasions which resulted in surgery ,He hasnt boxed since and probably wont box again due to the shoulder surgery sustained in the build up to the second Fury fight. Haye travelled to France beat Jean Marc Mormeck who at the time was WBA and WBC cruiserweight champion who had only once in his previous 30 fights
> 
> Haye then went out to Germany and beat the 7 foot Valuev who had lost one in fifty.I would agree that Haye was terribly disappointing against Wlad but i think he found out that night how genuinely good and strong Wlad actually is.I think he was shocked and surprised and ultimately got made to look like a bit of a gobshite after all the pre fight talk of how he would destroy Wlad
> 
> ...


I don't think its a bit silly I think its warranted and relevant and many agree aswell and like I said Haye was a great fighter at one time we can go through all his achievements all we want and it still won't change the opinion of myself and many others. Lets not discuss Wilder the joke who is currently avoiding Povetkin like the plague. Yes Cunningham is a natural Cruiser but speed kills aswell in boxing and the speed of the shot and the area of the head it hit Fury on was enough to send him to the canvas. I do think Fury's footwork is good yes, i think for his size and stature he can be very graceful and no he hasn't shown this against anyone of any real relevance but Fury has bartered for wilder numerous times who also didn't want anything to do with that situation and by and large the HW division compared to some of the great divisions within Boxing these days is a bit rubbish. Klitschko is the man who will bring the skills out in fury that I'm very confident will shock the world and make people realize. yeah the McDermott first fight was a robbery, but that happens in boxing and it shouldln't, and its a shame and all that but its always been a factor it is what it is. Also for hIS Uncle being poorly, who sadly died, first of all you need to understand the Gypsy mentality. Gypsys, are all for family, not saying other people aren't, but when there is in an ill family member they literally could not give a toss about anything else to do with the outside world. At the time Hughie was ill, Tyson could of literally cared less if the biggest fight of his life was infront of him, because thats how Travelling people are, the opinions of Gorjas mean very little to them, so yeah, while thats a fair point and many others think that too, his uncle was badly ill and ten wild horses wouldln't of dragged him to a boxing ring while that was occuring. Basically we've covered alot of what was already mentioned here, I said hayes early resume was superd an no doubt he was an explosive great fighter. I still won't be swayed of my opinion he robbed the british public of a great fight with fury and many are tipping fury to do much better than haye, who as you quite rightly said, was useless against wlad, and many, including myself are also tipping Fury to win. the point is this is Boxing and everyone gets their chance, look at the man in your signature, Chris Eubank, now I Love Eubank, what a fighter, a great ambassador for British Boxing but before the first Benn fight, his resume wasn't very good at all, and many said he wouldln't be much cop. He turned out to be superd fighter. The sport would be shit if we all agreed your respective opinion is Fury is a joke, while I think, boo hoo, get over it, we have respectable fighters in the sport, we have fighters who have their own personality (Fury e.g.) and we have pure media personas who don't seem to have a mind of their own (A.J.) bit like some thing else I know... Oh yeah Wrestling with the heels and the faces. Hes still training and getting into the ring for the most dangerous sport. I think Fury will be using great movement in the fight, bit like he did with Christian Hammer (yes i know Hammers not relevant)

Even if Fury gets completely steamrolled I still won't feel like an idiot because its my opinion and I'm happy to voice it. But he won't get completely steamrolled and he will win the fight. The whole Fury and resume chat is like the same about Brook vs. Khan, Brook completely poleaxes Khan should they ever have a bout. Wlad is a great champion but I feel his respective reign is over. We can talk about Fury all we want but Fury is a more credible opponent to Wlad than Berto is to Floyd, or Cornish is to AJ. I respect any man that gets into a ring because I know how hard it is and what it takes to get there, so at the end of the day, let the fighters fight, let the talkers talk, once they step in there no one can do their fighting for them opinions mean nothing.


In other news Stevenson-Karpency and Spence-Van Heerden all make weight. And Orlando Salido and Roman Martinez is this Saturday. I enjoyed the first bout, I think this will be more of the same. Also, just on a side note, I hope Danny Connor sparks Ricky Boylan out this Saturday and I'm looking forward to Charlie Edwards bout aswell.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

David Haye was so frustrating, he had all the tools, talent and charisma to be something but instead squandered it. His campaigning for the Klitschko fight was genius though, between stalking Wladimir at the shopping center, to the GQ decapitations :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> David Haye was so frustrating, he had all the tools, talent and charisma to be something but instead squandered it. His campaigning for the Klitschko fight was genius though, between stalking Wladimir at the shopping center, to the GQ decapitations :banderas


At least he isn't doing a Shannon Briggs :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> At least he isn't doing a Shannon Briggs :lol


Shannon Briggs is a prime example of how not to campaign for a fight :lmao

Especially after being utterly demolished by Vitali Klitschko :lenny3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I find Briggs stalking Wlad pretty entertaining


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

> Also for hIS Uncle being poorly, who sadly died, first of all you need to understand the Gypsy mentality. Gypsys, are all for family, not saying other people aren't, but when there is in an ill family member they literally could not give a toss about anything else to do with the outside world. At the time Hughie was ill, Tyson could of literally cared less if the biggest fight of his life was infront of him, because thats how Travelling people are, the opinions of Gorjas mean very little to them, so yeah, while thats a fair point and many others think that too, his uncle was badly ill and ten wild horses wouldln't of dragged him to a boxing ring while that was occuring.


Allthough i fully respect your view and your opinion as to why you think Fury can win i have to disagree with a couple of things

I fully understand the Gypsie mentality .It is the same mentality as 99.9 percent of the worlds civilians.If a family member is very poorly then it is a very tough time for all concerned,granted.

When Haye pulled out of the 2nd fight it was because he fucked his shoulder up big time.It wasnt a feeble made up excuse so he could avoid getting in the ring with Fury.It was a genuine injury that left his left arm useless.He wouldnt have been able to do anything.Pick his children up and play with them.Help his wife in with the shopping.Anything that would have took any sort of effort was not possible.Fury then took to social media and screamed to the world that Haye is a shithouse who is shitscared of fighting him.He made them ridiculous comments that he would NEVER cancel a fight.Not for any reason.Nothing in the world could stop him from pulling out of a fight.The cock then even stated that he was in Bolton town centre and anybody who wants a fight should go down and have it with him.This is why nobody has respect for the guy.This is why the majority of people cant wait to see him get knocked out.

He isnt a breathe of fresh air to the heavyweight division.He isnt just trying to wind people up.He is generally a horrible person with no respect for anything or anyone.Any Gypsies i have ever come across have been dishonest untrustworthy and basically bullies whos main way of getting by in life is violence and intimidation.This is exactly what Tyson Fury is.A big bully who sooner or later will come unstuck .David Haye was not scared of him one little bit.Haye was fully aware what a joke Fury is and he knew he would destroy the guy with relative ease. To suggest that Haye was in any way trying to avoid Fury to me is and always will be silly.He got a injury and was unable to compete..Simple as that.There is not one single reason why Haye would be afraid to step in the ring with that guy.As i previously said Haye has been there done that and been in with far bigger and better boxers than Fury will ever be

Fury should have thought about things like family members getting poorly etc before he made the claim that he would NEVER pull out of a fight for what ever reason.It come back to bite him on his arse so more fool him

The way he talked about Haye then and the way he is talking about Wlad now is a disgrace and the sooner this clown is put on his arse and is out of the boxing business for good the better

Sorry to any forum members who have come here to read a bit about boxing and have ended up reading my personal vendetta against Fury :smile2:


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

while your first paragraph contains valid points shared by many other fury haters, he himself couldln't care less about peoples opinions and i fully respect that because too many in the public eye, and out of it for that matter, care too much about what others think of them. plus whether your watching fury to see him get sparked or to win, your still watching him which is better than say, Andre Ward (great great great fighter i know) but just hasn't got that oomph to generate a big fight, admittedly that has alot to do with the fact that casual fans or people who don't really have a good boxing brain fail to see how good the guy is, but you get my point. which in a way is a shame because great ring generals like guillermo rigondeaux and roman gonzalez basically go unnoticed despite their fucking amazing boxing skills. 

Fury donates alot to charities and alot of what he does is for people to take bait to buy them tickets, buy them ppv's to as i say, see him get sparked, or win. he's generating interest. And as for David Haye, he's a messer its as simple as that. And plenty of fighters have came back from injuries like that. Yeah you might not fight that year or the year after but if you want to you can get it on. RJJ with a broken right hand fought BHop and risked permanent injury and damage that may have rendered him useless within the sport. And as we go further back lets remember fighters like Fritzie Zivic who would rather be shot than not meet his combatant. Hayes even stated numerous times that hes back in the Gym, thinking about this thinking about that, so why get people thinking? Oh yeah, cos he's a messer, thats why. He's happy to state things he has no intention of actually coming through with. Haye talks bullshine about being in Gyms and doing this and doing that, bit like that guy on social media who goes to the Gym, rarely even Spars, says he's got a fight and then starts talking all sorts about pull-outs and all the rest of it. Which is a great shame considering the great fighter Haye was. 

And if your so confident your going to have the beating of someone. You fight them. Simple. If you get injured. You get pissed at the injury cos you was straining on the leash to fight them. Haye was probably relieved. How many Wrestlers have fucked there shoulder right up and still came back to compete. You can tear it many ways in both sports, but lets think about Vinny fucking Pazienza and how much heart and courage he had in the sport, about all the odds being stacked agaisnt Big George Foreman and he came back and won the HW title, and then you will stick up for David Haye who got himself in a superfight and what was the reason he stunk the place out again? Oh yeah... His Little toe. LOL. Fighting men fight its as simple as that. If his shoulder was so terribly messed how has he been back in the Gym hitting bags and pads and seemingly rehabilitating. I don't know about you sir but I like real Pugilists. Men who give it their all and don't blame it on their little toe and who fight in the end no matter what. Kieran Farrell and Jamie Moore are out of Boxing for brain reasons thatss totally different and I still respect David Haye for his achievements and the fact hes got into that ring which as I said I know the hardships it takes to get down the road to competition and get in there, but don't keep sticking up for him like he can do no wrong he didn't want the fight, he bottled it. 

In other news, Tim Bradley has decided to go through with training with Teddy Atlas, which imo is the most disastrous idea out the selections.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Khan-Provodnikov Targeted For November 7, Barclays* 



> Stephen Espinoza, the general manager and executive vice president of Showtime Sports, advised BoxingScene.com that he's attempting to finalize an entertaining scrap between former champions Amir Khan (31-3, 19KOs) and Ruslan Provodnikov (24-4, 17KOs).
> 
> If a deal is reached, the fight will take place at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Khan-Provodnikov Targeted For November 7, Barclays*


Are you serious, if Provodnikov even taps the side of his chin he's going down :lmao



That being said I hope this fight takes place :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*David Haye says he'd like to get in the ring and start trading blows with the likes of Anthony Joshua and wants this final run to be his best.*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Khan-Provodnikov Targeted For November 7, Barclays*


Holy moly bama4 Khan will need to box a perfect fight to come out of that bout alive. It's not impossible but it's a very dangerous fight for him.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Damien said:


> *David Haye says he'd like to get in the ring and start trading blows with the likes of Anthony Joshua and wants this final run to be his best.*


I used to love Haye but he really needs to shut up. He's become the Kevin Nash of boxing, the guy can't make an interview without tearing a muscle in his toe or arm.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Dragonballfan said:


> Are you serious, if Provodnikov even taps the side of his chin he's going down :lmao


So it's just another fight for Khan. :flair4


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Floyd Mayweather 146 vs. Andre Berto 145
> (WBC/WBA welterweight title)
> 
> Roman Martinez 129.5 vs. Orlando Salido 130
> ...


http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/mayweather-berto-make-weight-304627


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

For all the grief the main event is getting, the undercard isn't too shabby bama

Hope Groves wins so he can unify with Degale in a rematch :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Timothy Bradley did not waste any time announcing who would be his new trainer.
> 
> One week after revealing he would no longer require the services of longtime trainer Joel Diaz, *Bradley will now work with trainer and ESPN boxing analyst Teddy Atlas*.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/398965-tim-bradley-and-teddy-atlas-to-join-forces


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Rybotch you know your stuff about Haye and can see right through him like most. Cue Berlino to defend Haye and his every move. 
Khan-Provo is a good matchup and a winnable one if Khan uses speed and movement but Provo will unnerve him and definitely get a KO, too much pressure and Khan will crumble just like he would with Brook. Stevenson will beat Karpency. Looking forward to the Boxing tonight. And Haye will get smashed if he comes back to fight (which he won't) althogh we may see him on some reality TV show being an idiot


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Oiky said:


> Stevenson will beat Karpency.


He did beat him that was a highlight video I posted


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh shit yeah, just realized. Got my dates in a muddle haha. New he wouldln't be the "Kryptonite" lol. Kovalev beats Stevenson convincingly though


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

In what world is Fury a "horrible person"? By all accounts I've heard he's a great guy away from boxing. The stuff he says is all to raise his profile and sell fights, quite obviously. 

Jesus.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> In what world is Fury a "horrible person"? By all accounts I've heard he's a great guy away from boxing. The stuff he says is all to raise his profile and sell fights, quite obviously.
> 
> Jesus.


Exactly. As Berlino stated he has a "personal vendetta" against Fury. Quite how this is possible seeing as he doesn't know Fury "personally" I don't know, and yes he is a nice guy away from Boxing and actually an intelligent guy who knows how to get interest going and as you say sell fights. Judgement and rational thinking can be clouded when people hold silly vendettas.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Shane Mosley reveals he is in advanced talks to fight Amir Khan in Dubai on December 13th*

So maybe Khan won't get Provo?


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Razor Ruddock at 51 years old was Koed in comeback fight. Don't know why some fighters bother. Sadly predictable. I'd much rather see Khan take on Provo on Nov 7th than Mosley on Dec 13th. What a fighter Mosley was but Khan just uses movement and boxes circles round him at this point.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Joshua


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Joshua looked impressive yet again but Cornish was horrible. His (Cornish) unbeaten record was clearly used to hype the fight up but I doubt any of his opponents were decent to begin with. Dillian Whyte said none of his opponents were in the top 200 so not sure how true that statement is.

Whyte didn't impress either today despite the early stoppage victory. Can't see him beating Joshua in all honesty. 

oh and lol at Khan. If he takes up the Mosley fight then just wow.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Are we ready for 48-1


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

49-0


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mayweather doing the Dempsey tattoo and then topped his curtain call with the Ali shuffle :banderas :sodone

Oh my fucking God... That ovation... It's been a pleasure watching you Floyd. Thanks for that final masterpiece :mj2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

As boring as advertised. Well, at least this jabroni got a nice pay day.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

It's alright to cry Floyd :mj2










Let it out brother :thecause


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Fedor Emelianko fucking gets suplexed on his damn neck vs Randleman and flattens himself out enough to survive and win by kimura, beats one of the best guards of all time in prime Nog's guard, beats Mirko Cro Crop the majority STANDING with him, armbars much larger opponents real fast, beats at the time quality opponent after quality with heart and an extremely well rounded game in his time on top undefeated. 

Meanwhile, these "Floyd defensive masterclasses" to someone ignorant to boxing like me are like watching paint dry. Sure, Floyd isn't a heavyweight/light heavyweight (though neither were a whole slew of exciting to watch fighters in UFC) , and he is a smart man for "hitting and not getting hit", which the not getting hit part Floyd has mastered but my goodness what a snooze if you don't know what you're watching imo. Guy is a business genius though ensuring he doesn't get hit with his really quick ducks, head bobs and that clinch he loves oh so much and then parlaying his mouth into getting people who don't follow boxing like me to even stream this dull style just to see if he will go down or not.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Just the audio but it was very interesting... Pretty sure this is all BS & he'll be back to go for 50-0


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was the most FLoyd Mayweather fight ever


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

120-108 :lol

Floyd is one of a kind and I don't think we will ever see a boxer like him for a long time


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Oiky said:


> Exactly. As Berlino stated he has a "personal vendetta" against Fury. Quite how this is possible seeing as he doesn't know Fury "personally" I don't know, and yes he is a nice guy away from Boxing and actually an intelligent guy who knows how to get interest going and as you say sell fights. Judgement and rational thinking can be clouded when people hold silly vendettas.


How would you know he is a nice and intelligent guy away from boxing if you have never met him?By all accounts i have heard the total opposite and the arrogance and lack of respect he carries in and around boxing is mirrored away from the ring 

I wouldn't defend Haye for anything by any means .I would defend him when it comes to the Fury incident .I still dont see and nor have you produced 1 tiny little bit of evidence to suggest why Haye would be afraid to get in the ring with Fury.Its all irrelevant now anyway as the fight will most probably never happen


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Berlino said:


> How would you know he is a nice and intelligent guy away from boxing if you have never met him?By all accounts i have heard the total opposite and the arrogance and lack of respect he carries in and around boxing is mirrored away from the ring
> 
> I wouldn't defend Haye for anything by any means .I would defend him when it comes to the Fury incident .I still dont see and nor have you produced 1 tiny little bit of evidence to suggest why Haye would be afraid to get in the ring with Fury.Its all irrelevant now anyway as the fight will most probably never happen


I know a few people who've trained with him and I met him at Old Trafford.

He's a good guy. You're talking shite. Calling him a "horrible person" in a sport which has it's share of woman beaters, sex offenders and murderers.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> I know a few people who've trained with him and *I met him at Old Trafford*.
> 
> He's a good guy. You're talking shite. Calling him a "horrible person" in a sport which has it's share of woman beaters, sex offenders and murderers.


That means fuckall. My oldest brother worked at Granada studios in the 80s and met Jimmy Saville a few times.When he died and the accusations started flying around my brother said no chance. Hes a really nice chap.Look what happened there

I also know a guy who works at the bbbc (British boxing board control) who says every single time he has met Fury he is a disrespectful arrogant twat who walks round like he owns the place.Says hes got a major chip on his shoulder and the majority of people he works with cant wait till he gets brought down a level or two

We could go on all day with who each other knows and who said what but the fact is for what ever reasons you like Fury and i dont.Nothing anybody says will change that. I predict he is a joke of a boxer who will get destroyed of Wlad in 4 rounds.If i am wrong and he does a job on Wlad then more fool me


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Prince Naseem looks nothing like himself now


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Berlino said:


> How would you know he is a nice and intelligent guy away from boxing if you have never met him?By all accounts i have heard the total opposite and the arrogance and lack of respect he carries in and around boxing is mirrored away from the ring
> 
> I wouldn't defend Haye for anything by any means .I would defend him when it comes to the Fury incident .I still dont see and nor have you produced 1 tiny little bit of evidence to suggest why Haye would be afraid to get in the ring with Fury.Its all irrelevant now anyway as the fight will most probably never happen


Keep digging pal keep digging. And how do you know I have never met him? I'm not one to usually make assumptions but I'm assuming you yourself like assumptions. Course you will have heard the total opposite, you've got a grudge against the man. And you can tell hes intelligent by the hype he generates and the business it creates him..... Well, like Haye the messer has stated again he's "ready for a comeback" lets see if he vies for a fight with Fury. This is getting stupid now. On another note more relevant to general boxing Khan has stated he is still in talks with Pacquiao. Rather Pacquiao or Provo than Mosley 100%.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Other then Fury vs Wlad I am looking forward to this...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Berlino said:


> That means fuckall. My oldest brother worked at Granada studios in the 80s and met Jimmy Saville a few times.When he died and the accusations started flying around my brother said no chance. Hes a really nice chap.Look what happened there
> 
> I also know a guy who works at the bbbc (British boxing board control) who says every single time he has met Fury he is a disrespectful arrogant twat who walks round like he owns the place.Says hes got a major chip on his shoulder and the majority of people he works with cant wait till he gets brought down a level or two
> 
> We could go on all day with who each other knows and who said what but the fact is for what ever reasons you like Fury and i dont.Nothing anybody says will change that. I predict he is a joke of a boxer who will get destroyed of Wlad in 4 rounds.If i am wrong and he does a job on Wlad then more fool me


You literally asked the other poster had he met him.

:lmao

Comparing him to a serial child sex abuser. No agenda here whatsoever. 

Why shouldn't he have a chip on his shoulder? A bit of arrogance in boxing is hardly a bad thing. The most revered man in the history of the sport and maybe all sport in general was as arrogant as they come. Fury is aspiring to be the best Heavyweight in the world. He's put himself in a position to claim that. Guy hasn't even lost a fight, why wouldn't he be arrogant about his ability at this point in his career? 

He's obviously not a joke of a boxer. His record has shown that. A guy like David Price or the current Audley Harrison are what could be considered jokes. Fury is a top 10 heavyweight quite comfortably.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank god I've never ordered one of that morons fights. Hopefully Floyd stays retired. And guy like triple G finally get their time to shine.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Hopefully Berlino just drops it now as his hate fuelled drivel is getting incredibly boring . ZZZzzzzzzzzzz. GGG-Lemieux is going to be a cracker for all of the 4-6Rnds it will last. Lemieux has a dig on him but I feel he has been too easy to hit in the past. Will be a good bout but GGG is going to win this by devastating KO. And while we're on the subject of Floyd, I myself am not a huge fan of his, but I agree with Damien while I think he is a serial cherry picker and avoided alot of guys in their prime you can't deny he is one of a kind. I mean the guys technical ability is amazing. The way he breaks his opponents rhythm, attacks and then immediately compliments his attack with an act of defense as he understands that fighters are most at risk when they themselves are on the offence. The way he leans his head forward luring and opponent in to jab him, leans back when the jab comes and then comes in with the straight right, his unique style of in-fighting, there is so much about FLoyd to appreciate. However Prime Pac would have beaten him I still believe this but Floyd definitely needs to be appreciated whether you like him or you hate him. 

Meanwhile Khan is denying talks between him and a bout with Provo are even underway, he's saying its all about Pac negotiations which to me is ridicolous he'll be waiting around for about 9-10 months for that fight his inactivity and chit chat is almost getting Haye-esque now. Joshua is saying he wants Whyte, Teper and then Wilder for bouts in 2016. Personally I'd have Erkhan Teper as more of a threat than Deontay "fake paper champion" Wilder. There we go, If Fury is such a "joke" of a fighter why isn't "the next mike tyson" adding him to his 2016 hit list? Oh yeah, cos he's not a joke, that might have alot to do with it.. Triple G, quite rightly has been renamed the new P4P king, on he got 32% of a poll vote while GBP's Alvarez got 6% of the vote. Doubt ODLH is pleased with that. And Salido wants a rematch.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, no way is Floyd retired. He'll enjoy a nice vacation, but I have no doubt he'll be back. 50-0 sounds like a more complete record than 49-0, especially since actually breaking Marciano's record instead of just merely tying it is a more satisfying accomplishment.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

I wouldln't be shocked if he decided to come back


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Bowing out at 49-0 would be the more classy thing to do. He could have racked up 60-0, but it wouldn't have changed a thing. Those who respect what he does, won't respect him more. Those who don't, won't change their position. But the one thing that everyone can agree on... no one wants to watch a 40 year old Mayweather. It was the perfect way to go out IMO. If he does go again, it's going to have to be soon... and it will be purely for the purse.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Joshua-Whyte set for Dec 12 showdown*



> Unbeaten heavyweights Anthony Joshua and Dillian Whyte are predicting a knockout night when they clash for the British and Commonwealth titles in Bad Intentions at The O2 in London on December 12. Both unbeaten men landed big KO wins at the weekend to secure the hotly-anticipated contest and set a date to settle a rivalry that stretches back to their early amateur days. Joshua blasted Gary Cornish away in 97 seconds, making his 14th straight win inside the distance his quickest to date. Whyte went to 16-0 with a 13th KO win, stopping Brian Minto in three.


*Amir Khan in talks with Ruslan Provodnikov over November clash*



> Ruslan Provodnikov has confirmed his team are in negotiations with Amir Khan over a November showdown in America.
> 
> Khan has yet to decide on his next opponent after missing out on Floyd Mayweather, who hung up his gloves at the weekend after defeating Andre Berto to secure a record-equalling 49th straight win.
> 
> The former WBA and IBF light-welterweight champion has not fought since defeating Chris Algieri on points in May, but has been linked with a possible fight against Shane Mosley in Dubai on December 13.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

eyebrowmorroco i agree with your post. Just saying it wouldln't be suprised if he decided to make a comeback but your spot on. AJ-Whyte is a good bout. Hopefully Dillian can tighten up that defense and his shoulder will be ready for the fight. He needs to stop telegraphing alot of his punches and leaning forward with the jab. At least he can punch though and he beat Minto which is a much better opponent than anyone AJ has faced. I'm not a hater I wish AJ all the best but to be brutally honest his performances have been nothing to go on whatsoever. We haven't even seen him tested in anyway whatsoever and I don't see the hype myself, I Mean David Price was tipped to be the next big thing and we all know what has happened to ol' Pricey... Maybe when hearn stops putting AJ in ridicolous mismatches we will be able to see a bit more from him. Personaly I Agree with Whyte with regards to his media persona and all this "Stay Humble" shite his true colours came out briefly when he told Whyte "your lucky to be fighting on my undercard". And as for Provo-Khan I mentioned that in my post up there I hope it can happen but Khan is denying that talks are even in place between the two sides. See for me, As much as I like Provo Khan is more than capable of Boxing his head off. But he clearly doubts himself and this is obvious because he is denying talks are in place. He doesn't believe he can Box his head off which will lead to him getting KOed. Hes still saying talks are going on between him and PAc which imo is ridicolous because he'll be waiting 9-10 months for that bout.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Orlando Salido, Martinez Both on Board For Trilogy Fight*



> In the second of two world title fights on the pay-per-view undercard, Roman "Rocky" Martinez (29-2-3, 17 KOs) retained his WBO Junior Lightweight title with a thrilling 12-round majority draw in a rematch against four-time world champion Orlando "Siri" Salido (42-13-3, 29 KOs).
> 
> Picking up where they left off when they fought in a Fight of the Year candidate last April, won by Martinez, both fighters exchanged punches for 36 minutes of ferocious action. Each went down in the third round. At the end of a slugfest, in which more than 1,700 punches were thrown, one judge scored it for Martinez (115-113), one had Salido (115-113) in front and the other called it even (114-114).
> 
> ...


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

I hope theres a third fight tbh. 

One of the best interviews in a long long time. Say it how it is, Team Fury all the way!! 

https://youtu.be/N1tIj_fx_YE


Another great interview here 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrymCMV-Wv8


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Khan v Provodnikov has disaster written all over it for Amir. Provodnikovs chin is solid granite .Against Matthysse he got hit with bomb after bomb and never looked wobbled once.If they were to get it in on Khan will have to be switched on and at his best or he will come unstuck


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Chris Eubank Jnr reckons he can replace Floyd Mayweather as the no.1 in boxing and is targeting GGG. Oh I needed a good laugh today! While Snr is one of my favourite boxers Jnr just isn't the same and has an awful resume bar BJS, and all this "devastating" power people talk about sometimes he fails to bowl over Journeymen ffs. Jnr will never be in the No.1 spot in boxing and he will never beat GGG unless he is in a zimmerframe.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Khan wants Paq more than Provi...then guess what he's targeting Mayweather :lol

Let it go Amir


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Bowing out at 49-0 would be the more classy thing to do. He could have racked up 60-0, but it wouldn't have changed a thing. Those who respect what he does, won't respect him more. Those who don't, won't change their position. But the one thing that everyone can agree on... *no one wants to watch a 40 year old Mayweather*. It was the perfect way to go out IMO. If he does go again, it's going to have to be soon... and it will be purely for the purse.


Why not? He won't have regressed much and his style, even in his youth was based on attrition rather than attack, aggression and stopping opponents, that will only get better with age. Mayweather will fight well into his 40s if he wants...the only reason people won't watch him is because he'll be boring lol


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyway on from Mayweather and hopefully Pacquiao, let's talk about the future at 147, who is the next guy? 

Bradley, Khan, Thurman, Porter, Brook, Spence, Garcia?

And how about the fight I'm most looking forward to this year - Fury v Wlad, who yall picking?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The5star_Kid said:


> And how about the fight I'm most looking forward to this year - Fury v Wlad, who yall picking?


Wlad all day long, he's labouring to a UD


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Berto got taken to the Mayweather School of Boxing just like everyone expected he would be. Not that it wasn't completely silly to think he would actually pull out an upset (although stranger things have happened), but I thought he'd at least surprise everybody with how much of a fight he would put up against Floyd, but nope.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

5starkid Spence is the name out of that list. Thurman is overly hyped at this point. And I'm picking Tyson Fury. I am telling you, the world will be suprised at what Tyson can really do, Wlads great reign comes to an end on October the 24th, I know what Fury can do, now hes got a fight that truly can motivate him to show what hes got in his arsenal instead of silly fights its time for Tyson to bring them belts back to the UK. 

And Chris Eubank is now being his normal overly involved self in his sons career on twitter, not allowing his son to do an interview with Kugan Cassius for IFL TV and generally contradicting himself, saying "can you elaborate on how ronnie davies has been disrespected by us" and all that, when they have clearly disrespected him in the past and there is footage of it which Kugan replied back with. Snr was a hell of a fighting man but his recent ways and antics are that of a true dickhead. The Eubanks are deluded. 

And fourth time lucky for Kevin Mitchell? He expects to fight for a world title again in february. Says he wants to fight in an eliminator bout in Dec and then go straight for the world title bout in feb. Some say there are more others deserving of a title shot but too be fair he was up on the cards vs. Linares imo, some say he even got battered, yes, he had a cut and a haematoma but that was what forced him to succumb in the bout for me he definitely deserves the rematch, good fighters can cut and be forced to retire even if they are ahead on the cards and its boxing, it can cost them the fight. What I will say though Mitchell lacked a bit of killer instinct in that fight, there was a few moments I feel if he'd of stayed on Linares he could of stopped the fight. 

Hughie Fury fighting on Oct 24th bill opponent yet to be announced. Hughie still very young has plenty of time to mature and develop his power and become more comfortable as a fighter and I reckon he could turn out to be one of the best HW's of the lot time is on his side and he has great boxing skills. Roman "Chocalito" GOnzalez one of the best boxers in the world at the minute, fact, has predicted he will beat Viloria via KO and Porter reckons Garcia will do his best to avoid a fight with him.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Damien said:


> Wlad all day long, he's labouring to a UD


I dunno if Wlad can labour to a UD in this one, Fury isn't Haye or Povetkin. The guy is big, strong, hits hard and can move quick. 

I've spoken to a number of Fury sparring partners and the first thing they always tell me is "man he is quick", like literally it's the first words outta their mouths lol

I think Fury will make Wlad and the big Ukrainian will either have to bite his gum shield and show some dog and knock Fury out or Travelling King is taking this one. 



Oiky said:


> 5starkid Spence is the name out of that list. Thurman is overly hyped at this point. And I'm picking Tyson Fury. I am telling you, the world will be suprised at what Tyson can really do, Wlads great reign comes to an end on October the 24th, I know what Fury can do, now hes got a fight that truly can motivate him to show what hes got in his arsenal instead of silly fights its time for Tyson to bring them belts back to the UK.
> 
> And Chris Eubank is now being his normal overly involved self in his sons career on twitter, not allowing his son to do an interview with Kugan Cassius for IFL TV and generally contradicting himself, saying "can you elaborate on how ronnie davies has been disrespected by us" and all that, when they have clearly disrespected him in the past and there is footage of it which Kugan replied back with. Snr was a hell of a fighting man but his recent ways and antics are that of a true dickhead. The Eubanks are deluded.
> 
> ...


Ok, let me make my way through this post 

I think Spence looks a good prospect but until he fights someone worth a damn, I just can't see him being the next guy at welter, while guys like Khan, Porter, Brook and Thurman are still young and breathing and while Bradley still has some brain cells left. 

I'm with u on Fury, good, good fighter, it's a 50/50 fight for me.

Man, Eubank Sr is really making me dislike, although I grew up loving him as a fighter. The guy could really do it all but as a "trainer", he just isn't good enough. He needs to let his son go and stop trying to find his way back into the spotlight. I liked how Jr was keeping busy but he's been MIA for almost the entire year now. The Chudinov win should have gotten him a bigger fight. Waiting for GGG/Lem winner? 

In terms of Hughie Fury, another good prospect from these shores but I hope he tightens up his physique, he really needs to be 100% dedicated because he won't last if his fitness deserts him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll be honest, I actually forgot Mayweather vs. Berto was on during Saturday :lol He'll definitely be back though, beating Marciano's record will be too hard for Floyd to resist IMO. Plus I am sure HBO, Showtime and other networks will once again fall all over themselves to offer him another lucrative deal.

I really hope that Khan vs. Mosley story is nonsense. Prime Mosley would of mopped the floor with Khan though, hell even an over the hill Shane almost dropped Mayweather.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

The5star_Kid said:


> I dunno if Wlad can labour to a UD in this one, Fury isn't Haye or Povetkin. The guy is big, strong, hits hard and can move quick.
> 
> I've spoken to a number of Fury sparring partners and the first thing they always tell me is "man he is quick", like literally it's the first words outta their mouths lol
> 
> ...


I think the same about Thurman too be honest. And alot of flaws in his game at this point some of the shots Collazo was hitting him with he shouldln't of been taking. Brook Khan and Porter are all good picks aswell. 

Another person who is sensible with their opinion on Tyson Fury definitely a good fighter. Yeah I agree with you Snr has a fighter was some man for one man but he is just hellbent on being the center of attention and its getting really embrassing now. Yeah I agree there and I sincerely hope not as he doesn't deserve either one of them. 

Yeah fitness seems to be a bit of a problem with him at the minute but time will soon tell us if hes dedicated or not and I hope he is


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Paul Malignaggi’s Italian fight on September 26 at Principe theater in Milan was announced a couple of weeks ago. Now we also know the name of his opponent: Hungarian Laszlo Fazekas, who has fought professionally 50 times building a record of 27 wins (17 kos), 21 losses, 1 draw and 1 no-contest. He fought many times in the U.K. always producing a good performance. There’s also more news: the fight will be at the eight round distance (rather than the scheduled six rounds).


http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/malignaggi-opponent-named-hungarys-laszlo-fazekas-305154



> ‘King’ Arthur Abraham (43-4, 29 KOs) is back on November 21 with a voluntary defence of his WBO world super middleweight title against an as yet unnamed opponent at the TUI Arena in Hannover, Germany. The 35-year-old returns following an impressive victory over domestic rival Robert Stieglitz on July 18, 2015, in which Abraham delivered a devastating sixth-round knockout win to bring a conclusive end to their four-fight saga.


http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/abraham-to-defend-wbo-crown-on-november-21-305150


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Khan-Garcia II Could Be Ordered By WBC* 



> The decision by Floyd Mayweather Jr. (49-0, 26KOs) to retire from the sport will open up a lot of doors.
> 
> Mayweather had what he claims will be his final career fight last Saturday night at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas. He won a twelve round unanimous decision over Andre Berto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Personally I prefer Maliggnaggi as a pundit than a fighter these days his insight his great. Definitely needs to stop standing with his feet so far apart when hes in that ring aswell. And I doubt Arthur Abraham will take a hard bout for Nov 21st, I like him as a fighter though, but as I said no hard bout I reckon he'll face someone like Patrick Nielsen, Rohan Murdock, Yuzo Kiyota or someone like that


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Khan-Garcia II Could Be Ordered By WBC*


Considering how much Garcia has regressed since their first encounter, I might actually favor Khan in a rematch. Doubt it happens though, they'll probably choose the tournament option.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

So Vasyl Lomachenko has got his next opponent and its not going to get anyone buzzing. Romulo Koasicha. What is Bob Arum doing.... Now Loma-Walters or Loma-Rigo won't happen anytime soon you can bet on that. Hopefully 2016 is better for Loma and Walters too be fair. Meanwhile Joshua-Whyte has sold out in just 6hours. Bradley and Rios state there'll be a war on November the 7th . Watched an interview with Behind the Gloves where Bradley says he's not going to try to "out brawl" Rios he says "you can't do that with a guy like rios" he's going to box and brawl picking the moments he does each one wisely. I like Rios alot but if Bradley executes that gameplan then he can definitely win. I reckon Bradley will get tagged with something big at somepoint though and it will be a closer fight than it would of been a few years ago. Tim is the better guy but definitely could lose if he gets into a dog-fight but I think he will have the knowledge not to do that and box Rios's head off like we know he can. And Cotto now happy with Team Canelo, mainly trainers Chepo and Eddie Reyonso, saying theres no real merit in his recent opposition & complaining of his womanly bitchy demands during negotiations for a bout & doubting Freddie Roachs skills as a trainer. Danny "swift" Garcia has stated he wants Brook and Khan fights, Garcia unlikely to get Brook I reckon, unless he was mandatory and Brook had no other option


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Considering how much Garcia has regressed since their first encounter, I might actually favor Khan in a rematch. Doubt it happens though, they'll probably choose the tournament option.


Inb4 Garcia knocks him the fuck out again loo


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Tyson Fury says he needs a knockout to beat Klitschko in Germany*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Considering how much Garcia has regressed since their first encounter, I might actually favor Khan in a rematch. Doubt it happens though, they'll probably choose the tournament option.


Khan was giving Garcia a serious schooling before that shot round the back of Khans ear give him Bambi legs.As well as Garcia regressing i would say that since Amir joined Hunter he has improved his defence and stopped going gung ho for the knockout all the time.With that in mind i would fully expect Khan to win on points pretty comfortably.Garcia has never really impressed me


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Tyson Fury says he needs a knockout to beat Klitschko in Germany*


Yeah and good luck getting in close enough to deliver that knockout shot Fury :lel


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Oiky said:


> I think the same about Thurman too be honest. And alot of flaws in his game at this point some of the shots Collazo was hitting him with he shouldln't of been taking. Brook Khan and Porter are all good picks aswell.
> 
> Another person who is sensible with their opinion on Tyson Fury definitely a good fighter. Yeah I agree with you Snr has a fighter was some man for one man but he is just hellbent on being the center of attention and its getting really embrassing now. Yeah I agree there and I sincerely hope not as he doesn't deserve either one of them.
> 
> Yeah fitness seems to be a bit of a problem with him at the minute but time will soon tell us if hes dedicated or not and I hope he is


Thurman is far from the finished product but he is levels above Spence, if not in skill then definitely in opponents faced. I just hope all these guys at welterweight fight one another. Khan/Porter/Brook/Thurman/Spence, throw in Bradley and Pacquiao, they could have explosive fight after explosive fight.

I think Chris Jr deserves a shot at GGG/Lem just as much as some of the other guys that have recently fought for those titles. The only issue is, I don't think he will be ready. His dad is hurting him.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> Yeah and good luck getting in close enough to deliver that knockout shot Fury :lel


Do you think Wlad will be able to control the distance against a taller opponent regularly enough to stop Fury from landing even a few bombs?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The5star_Kid said:


> Do you think Wlad will be able to control the distance against a taller opponent regularly enough to stop Fury from landing even a few bombs?


Hmm I don't know about that, Fury better have a decent gameplan going in


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The5star_Kid said:


> Do you think Wlad will be able to control the distance against a taller opponent regularly enough to stop Fury from landing even a few bombs?


You do know that Wladimir has fought tall opponents before right? Fury's height will be nothing new to him. 

The real question is will Fury be able to nullify and get past Wladimir's stiff jab? IF he can do that then we'll have a fight on our hands.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> You do know that Wladimir has fought tall opponents before right? Fury's height will be nothing new to him.
> 
> The real question is will Fury be able to nullify and get past Wladimir's stiff jab? IF he can do that then we'll have a fight on our hands.


Who has Wlad faced that is 6'9'' with a 85'' reach? 

The only time, off the top of my head, that Wlad has faced anyone taller is Wach. And he went 12 with him.

Wlad himself is 6'6'', it's very rare to find anyone his height, let alone boxers.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> Hmm I don't know about that, Fury better have a decent gameplan going in


ofc he has to have a gameplan, he is fighting THE heavyweight champion of the world.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The closer the fight gets the more I can see Fury bringing the titles home, it would be quite the achievement and I think Wlad would retire if he lost as well after the record he's achieved and the time as champion.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Quigg vs. Donaire now seems dead in the water unk3



> They waited, with fingers crossed, with hope springing if not eternally, then for a proper spell. But the writing is on the wall for the Donaires. “It looks like there’s no fight,” said Rachel Donaire of a Nonito v. Scott Quigg junior featherweight tangle.
> 
> “These guys, they say they want a big fight. Then it comes time to sign and they balk,” she said. Top Rank Promotions handles Nonito and Rachel said the TR crew hasn’t been able to get on the same page with Eddie Hearns’ Matchroom Boxing. So there will be a meeting with HBO next week, to find a date in the dwindling year.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/399513-nonito-donaire-vs-scott-quigg-is-a-no-go


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Quigg vs. Donaire now seems dead in the water unk3
> 
> 
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/399513-nonito-donaire-vs-scott-quigg-is-a-no-go


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Caballero vs. Haskins has been added to the Canelo vs. Cotto card.



> Bantamweight titlist *Randy Caballero* (22-0, 13 KOs), of Coachella, California, will return from foot surgery to make a mandatory defense against England's *Lee Haskins*, who claimed the interim belt while Caballero was sidelined with the injury. Caballero won the vacant belt by unanimous decision against England's Stuart Hall last October in Monte Carlo. He was due to make his first defense against on Aug. 8 but had to withdraw because of the foot problem. With Caballero out, Haskins (32-3, 14 KOs) won the interim belt by sixth-round knockout of Ryosuke Iwasa on June 13.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/14010/cotto-canelo-undercard-coming-together


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Rigondeaux: I'm a Free Agent, New Manager Hunt Begins *



> I will be contacting the managers of the best fighters in boxing such as Frank Espinoza, Cameron Dunkin, and Al Haymon to be able to see who can negotiate me the best deals moving forward in order to remain a dominant figure in the sport, and provide the best opportunity for my family and my career.


--

*Arum: Pacquiao Will Pick His Next Opponent, Not Me *



> There are ongoing talks with Khan. Brook defends his title next month against Diego Chaves. Crawford defends his WBO 140-pound title next month against Dierry Jean. Lucas Matthysse will battle Viktor Postol for the vacant WBC 140-pound title, and Marquez is still undecided on whether or not he intends to fight again.
> 
> "Manny is going to take the best guy, risk vs. reward - and determine who he fights. Anyone who says it's my decision is crazy. It's all Manny's decision. Manny, and I guess after consulting with Freddie, will pick the opponent that they want to fight," Arum told BoxingScene.com.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Wladimir said to attend the Joshua-Whyte fight and Hearn expects Frampton to fight Shingo Wake next, which makes sense as its his mandatory, negotiations still failing for a Frampton-Quigg fight. And Money Man has to give the sanctioning bodies a bit of an idea on what he plans to do in the future. If not could result in him being stripped of his titles. And apparently Andre Ward is still possible for Cotto-Canelo card


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So according to ESPN the reason Nonito Donaire vs. Scott Quigg isn't happening is because Scott's team is pushing for the Carl Frampton fight to happen. :hmm: seems awfully convenient when the Donaire fight was good to go. They better fucking make that fight happen now, if McGuigan wants it on ITV then just accept.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Negotiations between Quigg and Frampton are comical lol. All he said she saids really. Meanwhile Chino Maidana is expected to make a 2016 comeback, and possibly at 154 rather than at 147. He has been looking really heavy lately lol. And says he wants to spend the rest of 2015 chilling with his family and friends. And Roach has said he may stop training Pacquiao if he doesn't show him signs of fire and fight in his next fight in 2016. And Virgil Hunter has stated he would like to see Khan face Kell Brook. Wouldln't we all! He reckons it would make a great fight. And Roger Mayweather has said Cotto will get beaten by Canelo.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What in the fuck..........


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Fury is making a spectacle of himself for his 5 minutes of fame before he gets destroyed by Wlad.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Team Fury all the way!!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like those Abraham vs. Hopkins rumors were true :mark:



> Although super middleweight titlist Arthur Abraham (43-4, 29 KOs) has a Nov. 21 defense in Germany on tap (opponent TBA), *promoter Kalle Sauerland told ESPN.com that he is still in talks with Golden Boy Promotions about a possible Abraham defense in early 2016 against Bernard Hopkins* (55-7-2, 32 KOs). Hopkins turns 51 in January but wants one more big fight before retiring. Hopkins, the former middleweight and light heavyweight champion, never fought at super middleweight but says he’s interested in moving down to compete for a title at 168 pounds.
> 
> "Absolutely, we are talking daily with Golden Boy,” Sauerland said. Sauerland added that Golden Boy is interested in Hopkins going to Germany for the fight but Sauerland said he thinks is would make more financial sense to do the fight in the United States. The time frame for such a bout, regardless of where it would take place, is February or March, Sauerland said.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/14048/notes-abraham-hopkins-talks-ongoing

It's a very winnable fight for Hopkins IMO, especially if they stage it in America.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> What in the fuck..........


:maury :ti


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

AHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


Tyson Fury Legend


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Blackbeard said:


> What in the fuck..........


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Wladimir Klitschko pulled out of October 24th fight with Fury due to a leg injury... Gutted. 
When Tyson gets his chance he is still beating Klitschko comfortably and taking his belts


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Fury must be cursed or someshit all these injuries happening to his biggest fights... Wonder if he'll look for a replacement fighter or just wait it out?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hopefully the fight only gets pushed back till November or December.

EDIT: And this delay better now mean that Brook's fight is no longer on PPV. Sky/Hearn better not have the audacity to charge everyone for that fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Hopefully the fight only gets pushed back till November or December.
> 
> EDIT: And this delay better now mean that Brook's fight is no longer on PPV. Sky/Hearn better not have the audacity to charge everyone for that fight.


I thought the exact same thing when i heard the Vlad v Fury fight was off. Wouldn't surprise me at all if Hearn keeps it on PPV though.He will add one of the Smith brothers to the card to attempt to make up for it or something shit like that


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Hearn will keep it PPV you can just see it coming...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well let's see if Wilder can deliver on PBC. It's about to start right now on NBC if anyone's interested


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Wilder is a joke. What an effort from Buglioni last night. Personally I think Buglioni was better under Jimmy Tibbs though. Chudinov fought a great fight. And I wonder how many one sided fights hearn will plan on putting that daddy's boy Eubank Jnr in. Let Spike o'Sullivan smash that poser up


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Wilder won't reach 40-0, he will come unstuck soon


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I think you guys are right. While he shows great upside, a decent chin and nice pop in his hands, the fact that he keeps headhunting is a major problem. He should have Ko'ed this guy early in the fight. I like though how he keeps circling around and doesn't just stand in front of his opponents if he added more body shots to his arsenal he'd be pretty dangerous


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Damien said:


> Wilder won't reach 40-0, he will come unstuck soon


All depends on who he fights


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Amir Khan vs. Manny Pacquiao talks are underway*



> Amir Khan's team is in talks with Manny Pacquaio's promoter Bob Arum about a possible fight in Las Vegas next year.
> 
> Arum revealed that talks are ongoing between the two camps, *with dates in February and April being touted.*
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13752305/amir-khan-face-manny-pacquaio-las-vegas-early-2016-says-promoter-bob-arum


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Great fucking fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

_Deontay Wilder_'s next opponent will definitely be _Alexander Povetkin_ (as long as he beats _Mariusz Wach_)



> There are some who believed that Wilder would be given another optional defense before the mandatory fight, but Mauricio Sulaiman, president of the WBC, told ESPN.com on Monday that, no,* the mandatory must be Wilder's next fight*, even though Povetkin is scheduled for a fight first. He meets former title challenger Mariusz Wach on Nov. 4 in Russia.
> 
> "*Wilder just fought a voluntary defense and is in line to make the mandatory defense*," Sulaiman said. "The mandatory is Povetkin."
> 
> Sulaiman said that after Povetkin fights on Nov. 4, and assuming he wins, the WBC will order the negotiations for Wilder-Povetkin.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/14098/wbc-president-wilder-povetkin-next-title-fight

I am so tempted to put money down on _Povetkin_, especially since he's basically having a tune up fight in _Wach_ to prepare for _Wilder_'s height and reach.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh boy, that could be a very interesting fight...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

There's only a couple of interesting things about the HW division at the moment one of them is Joshua who I believe is the real deal and 2 Wilder has power but I wonder if he has the longevity.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> _Deontay Wilder_'s next opponent will definitely be _Alexander Povetkin_ (as long as he beats _Mariusz Wach_)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit I was ltierally gonna post about how those two should fight lol


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

POvetkin beats Wilder


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

_Dan Rafael_ just tweeted that a _James DeGale_ vs. _Lucian Bute_ fight should be announced any day now.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> _Dan Rafael_ just tweeted that a _James DeGale_ vs. _Lucian Bute_ fight should be announced any day now.


Since Froch smashed Bute his decline has been rapid.Very similar to how Jeff Lacey nose dived after Calzaghe destroyed him. Degale will dispose of him with relative ease i think


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

My prayers were answered, we only have to wait another month for _Klitschko vs. Fury_ :tucky



> THE RING, IBF, WBA and WBO heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko will defend his titles against Tyson Fury on* Nov. 28* at the Esprit Arena in Düsseldorf, Germany.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/400657-klitschko-vs-fury-rescheduled-for-nov-28-in-dusseldorf

And regarding _DeGale_ vs. _Bute_....



> Super middleweight titlist James DeGale (21-1, 14 KOs) and Montreal star Lucian Bute (32-2, 25 KOs) are expected to meet *Nov. 28 at the new Videotron Center in Quebec City*, according to multiple sources with knowledge of the bout. *Showtime likely would televise the fight in the United States*. Announcement of the fight could come any day.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/14157/notes-degale-bute-headed-to-super-middleweight-title-fight

I wonder if _Sky_/_Hearn_ will try to put both fights on PPV since they're happening on the same day. I hope not.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Matthyssee not looking so good entering the 9th. I think Postol winning so far....


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn I did not expect this finish :WTF


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthyssee looked disinterested from 6 onwards. Postol was a lot better than what i thought .

This Broner is a vile little man .The sooner he gets sparked clean the better


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Berlino said:


> Matthyssee looked disinterested from 6 onwards. Postol was a lot better than what i thought .


I wonder if it was the headbutt at the end of round 7 I believe it was. He was looking great that round & the round previous almost like he might be heading for a late KO then all of a sudden he had no offense at all, makes me wonder if he got a concussion or something :hmm:

And I was like wtf when he just stayed down he looked like he could still go if he had wanted to but I guess not :no:


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, the headbutt was Postol's best shot of the night. Matthysse had Postol reeling from a big left hook only 5 seconds earlier and bounced across the ring. When he caught up with Postol he put his head down and Matthysse walked onto it in haste, when he looked for the KO. Matthysse had won the 6th and was doing well in the 7th, then just stopped doing anything for the rest of the fight.


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

double post


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner is a cunt 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650723517449826309


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Matthysse: I went blind for awhile*



> “I’m fine now. I went blind for awhile. I went blind. I couldn’t see anything. It was just the eye. I wasn’t hurt. I just went blind. I went blind and obviously it was cause for concern and I don’t want to go blind…the headbutt did affect me. It was bad. It really hurt. He hit me right in the eye. It just wasn’t my night. I couldn’t get off. He frustrated me. He really, really frustrated me. It was tough to get inside on him. I was able to do it in a few rounds, but it was just a bad night. It didn’t go my way…I have to give him credit, they had a good game plan. He used it and kept me away and then each time I got on the inside and started working he grabbed me and he held me so it was just very, very frustrating.
> 
> “I’m not thinking about plan B right now. I just want to rest. I just want to go back home and rest. It’s been a long year. It was a difficult year. The Provodnikov fight was a tough fight. I just want to enjoy my family.”


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy shit, _Viktor Postol_ from out of nowhere unk


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


>


Cannot wait for this fight :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I think Golovkin wins but not easy I feel


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Abraham vs. Murray is on*



> Confirmed: Martin Murray will challenge Arthur Abraham for the WBO world super middleweight title at the TUI Arena in Hannover, Germany on November 21.
> 
> *Martin Murray:* “I am thrilled to have the chance to face Arthur for the WBO world super middleweight title. I was shocked when Arthur agreed to the fight, it’s one he didn’t have to take so must be confident but I am at my natural weight now and believe on November 21 I will become world champion.”
> 
> *Arthur Abraham:* “Martin is a very strong opponent. He has challenged for World titles three times before and on two of those occasions he should have won. He is a very deserving challenger and I think it will be a good fight. That is what the public wants to see – the best fighting the best – and that is what they will see on November 21 in Hannover.”


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Abraham vs. Murray is on*


Which means they view _Murray_ as a tune up for _Bernard Hopkins_ :hayden3

This will be _Abraham_ after the fight......


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh Thurman is facing Shawn Porter December 12. That should be an interesting fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Oh Thurman is facing Shawn Porter December 12. That should be an interesting fight


I think Kell will get winner of that fight if he wins his fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

_Sergey Kovalev_ vs. _Andre Ward_ looks a certainty for next year :banderas

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13826411/sergey-kovalev-november-defense-russia-postponed-focus-future-andre-ward-fight



Dragonballfan said:


> Oh Thurman is facing Shawn Porter December 12. That should be an interesting fight


Wouldn't be surprised if _Thurman_ struggled, it'll probably end with a controversial decision IMO. Solid match up though.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> _Sergey Kovalev_ vs. _Andre Ward_ looks a certainty for next year.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652075008664170496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652074017155870720


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> _Sergey Kovalev_ vs. _Andre Ward_ looks a certainty for next year :banderas
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13826411/sergey-kovalev-november-defense-russia-postponed-focus-future-andre-ward-fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652075008664170496
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652074017155870720


Just a pity some of those fights are going to be on PPV unk3


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Manny Pacquaio to retire after next fight*



> *Is it true you're retiring after one more fight?*
> 
> That's my plan. I'm running for Senator; that's a great responsibility.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13839359/manny-pacquiao-plans-one-more-fight-retiring


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fight Khan then retire. It's been a good career


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

_Andy Lee_ vs. _Billy Joe Saunders_ has been re-scheduled for Dec 19th.



> Saunders promoter Frank Warren announced that the fight will take place *Dec. 19 at the Manchester Arena in Manchester, England*, where Warren was promoting a card headlined by lightweight titlist* Terry Flanagan*'s defense against *Diego Magdaleno* on Saturday night.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13860124/andy-lee-mandatory-defense-billy-joe-saunders-set-dec-19

_Artur Beterbiev_ vs. _Karo Murat_ set for Nov 28th. Winner will be _Kovalev_'s mandatory :mark:



> The fight is for the right to become a mandatory challenger for three-belt world titleholder Sergey Kovalev (28-0-1, 25 KOs). It will be ticketed on the *undercard of James DeGale*’s first title defense against *Lucian Bute on Nov. 28 at the Videotron Centre in Quebec City as part of Showtime’s telecast.*


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/14216/beterbiev-murat-light-heavyweight-eliminator-on-tap


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like _Amir Khan_ is fed up waiting for a marquee PPV fight.



> "I'm really disappointed in Manny and his team," Khan told The National newspaper. "They aren't playing ball. All that was left to do is to sign the contract. But they are stalling.
> 
> "*I have pulled out of the negotiations. I am no longer fighting Manny Pacquiao. I am not going to wait around for Manny like I did for Mayweather*. I need to fight and if they don't want to fight then that's fine, I have other targets."
> 
> "I've told Al Haymon to get me a few names, *maybe a rematch with Danny Garcia or Lamont Peterson*, so there are still a few more names out there for me," Khan told BBC 5Live. "I don't want to be in the same position as Floyd Mayweather Jr who promised me the fight and it never happened."




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653932156734042112
http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13878938/amir-khan-pulls-talks-face-manny-pacquiao-saying-not-waiting-did-floyd-mayweather


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Stick a fork in _Devon Alexander_, he's done.

Only two days till _Golovkin_ vs. _Lemieux_ :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Stick a fork in _Devon Alexander_, he's done.
> 
> Only two days till _Golovkin_ vs. _Lemieux_ :mark: :mark: :mark:


OH SHIT I THOUGHT IT WAS NEXT WEEK YESSSS


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> Stick a fork in _Devon Alexander_, he's done.
> 
> Only two days till _Golovkin_ vs. _Lemieux_ :mark: :mark: :mark:





Souljah Boy said:


> OH SHIT I THOUGHT IT WAS NEXT WEEK YESSSS



Alexander is shot please retire!!!


Cannot fucking wait for this WAR!!!






Damn GGG showing his "evil" side talking about punishing Stevenson


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BABY FACED KILLER


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

_Brook_ vs. _Chaves_ has been postponed due to _Kell_ getting injured in sparring. So much for that PPV revenue _Eddie_ :heston

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/401951-kell-brook-injured-chavez-fight-postponed


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Guys & Gals, check out this excellent _Grantland_ article on _Golovkin_.

http://grantland.com/the-triangle/boxing-gennady-golovkin-ggg-david-lemieux-middleweight-championship-hbo-pay-per-view-mayweather-pacquiao/

Here's a snippet about a sparring session that will whet your appetite..



> Canelo was a 20-year-old rising star and Golovkin a name whispered in the darkest corners of #boxinghead freakdom when veteran boxing writer Doug Fischer got the call from Golovkin’s trainer, Abel Sanchez, inviting him to watch a sparring session. Fischer had heard about “Abel’s Russian guy,” *who had supposedly manhandled Alfredo Angulo and Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. in the gym*. The invite came in May 2011. “*Doug, do you want to come up and watch Golovkin spar*?” he recalled Sanchez asking.
> 
> “*Who’s he going to be sparring with*?”
> 
> ...


:Banderas


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Too bad Cotto is gonna wreck that body poor Canelo... Or maybe it's a good thing he doesn't fight GGG :ti


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wish I was off wanted to watch the whole ppv... Hopefully I get out in time for the main event :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The Heavyweight division better watch out, _Luis Ortiz_ looks like a real threat.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dragonballfan said:


> Too bad Cotto is gonna wreck that body poor Canelo... Or maybe it's a good thing he doesn't fight GGG :ti


The most ducked fighter in the world....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was a masterclass from _Gonzalez_. I now understand why the media are so high on him, he's a sensational little fighter.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Román González is legit as they come 44-0.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Lemieux looks seriously out of shape


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gennady looking indestructible right now


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Triple G looks godly in that ring. Or maybe his opponent is just getting exposed as a hype job one of those


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was just too easy. Pity there was no highlight reel finish to top off his PPV debut.

Bet _Canelo_ and _Cotto_ are planning to have multiple rematches right now :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Probs the first. Just a fucking artist


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I honestly don't think anyone below the Light Heavyweight Division can defeat _Golovkin_. He's just an incredible rare breed of fighter who has it all, power, skills, physicality, ring IQ, and toughness. It's going to take someone like _Andre Ward_, _Kovalev_ or _Stevenson_ to really challenge him.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> I honestly don't think anyone below the Light Heavyweight Division can defeat _Golovkin_. He's just an incredible rare breed of fighter who has it all, power, skills, physicality and toughness. It's going to take someone like _Andre Ward_, _Kovalev_ or _Stevenson_ to really challenge him.


Cant really disagree with that although i dont think Stevenson would be the man to beat him .Would love to see GGG v Ward personally :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

GGG vs Kovalev
GGG vs Ward
GGG vs Canelo

:mark: Give this man the recognition he deserves


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Just rewatched this fight. Nothing but jabs in all the early rounds for GGG n I think his opponent felt the power back then cause he rarely went in for shots. Of course when he did try it was too late and GGG had mostly timed him.

Cotto and Canelo will almost definitely duck this man now :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Canelo will beat GGG.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Canelo will beat GGG.


Reeeeeaaaaalllllyyyyy????

I would love to hear your reasoning why cause I don't see what he has that can stop GGG


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Canelo will beat GGG.


That's a bold proclamation sir, care to elaborate?


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Canelo will not beat GGG. And ODLH knows that, he will keep GGG away from Canelo for a long time. Nobody is going to beat GGG for a long time, if ever, the man is a complete force to be reckoned with, great Boxing skills (proved that vs. Lemeiux and shut up the idiots who says "hes just a puncher") great ring generalship, he will neutralize whatever your strong points are and break your will. 

In other news I hope Prichard Colon makes a full recovery after being in a really bad way after his fight with Terell Williams. His father said hes moved his left hand so far so at least thats a response of some sort but hope he recovers fully in time. And I'm hearing TIm Bradley has called out GGG at 160 aswell, man must have a deathwish. In other news we are nearing deluded Chris Eubank Jnrs mismatch this Sat and "English" still thinks his son can beat GGG...... clowns


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

_Andre Ward_ has signed a 3 fight deal with _HBO_. I bet you can't guess who opponent 3 will be 8*D



> Andre Ward has signed a three-fight deal with cabler HBO, according to our friends at Behind the Gloves.
> 
> Rayn O’Hara wrote that *Ward will fight on HBO PPV, on the Miguel Cotto-Canelo Alvarez undercard, Nov. 21. Rohan “Not Rupert” Murdock could be his foe*, said O’Hara.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/402229-reports-andre-ward-signs-three-bout-hbo-deal

_Sergey Kovalev_ vs. _Jean Pascal_ II likely for January.



> The deal is not complete yet, but three-belt light heavyweight titleholder *Sergey Kovalev* and former champion *Jean Pascal* likely will meet in a *rematch Jan. 30* -- site to be determined -- on *HBO*.


The article also contains more fuckery from _Adonis Stevenson_ and his team, the dude just flat out doesn't want to enter the same ring as _Kovalev_.

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/14291/kovalev-pascal-rematch-being-worked-for-january

And _Mason "The Line" Dixon_....sorry I mean _Antonio Tarver _has failed another drugs test. Time to hang them up Tony.



> Former light heavyweight champion Antonio Tarver tested positive for synthetic testosterone, a banned substance, in a drug test before his heavyweight draw with Steve Cunningham on Aug. 14 at the Prudential Center in Newark, New Jersey.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13927956/antonio-tarver-tests-positive-synthetic-testosterone-insists-took-illegal


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Rohan Murdock is an absolutely ridicolous fight. Ward needs to buck his ideas up. And Canelo has said that for him to fight Golovkin, Golovkin must face him at a 155 catch weight. Ridicolous, Canelo believes tht he isnt a ttrue 160pounder, which is funny cos he rehydrates to 175lb for bouts he has at 155lbs which is fifteen pounds over the 160lb MW limit. and after rehydration canelo weights more than GGG anyway.... Like I said, ODLH and Canelo don't want a single thing to do with GGG. And "English" has handed over complete control of Jnr to Adam Booth, imo this is only positive to jnrs career.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656885591024406528


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like that PPV spot was a test run for _Luis Ortiz_.....



> Two heavyweight titans will close out the 2015 boxing year with a bang on *December 19*, as former world title contender *Bryant “By-By” Jennings* (19-1, 10 KOs) takes on* Luis “The Real King Kong” Ortiz* (23-0, 20 KOs) in a 12-round championship fight. The event will take place at *Turning Stone Resort Casino, in Verona, New York* and will be televised live on *HBO Boxing After Dark*.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/402451-bryant-jennings-luis-ortiz-scheduled-for-dec-19-in-new-york


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Eubank Jnr fight last night was a complete joke. Boxing is far, far too dangerous for mismatches like that and Hearn should be ashamed of himself. It was easier than a sparring session for Eubank Jnr and it wasn't easy because he is a special talent, or a future WC or anything like that, it was easy because it was the mismatch of the year, anyone can look explosive in a woeful mismatch. What makes me laugh is he was swaggering about the ring during the fight like he did with all the other journeymen he faced, but when he faced BJS who outboxed him, all that was gone, except momentarily between rounds when he stared at BJS for no reason cos that don't score points. Even when Billy Joe gassed and fatigue set in the "powerful" Eubank Jnr still couldln't knock him out. Eubank Jnr will be forgotten in a few years, that fight should of been something like his first pro fight, Spike is going to impale him, and even if Jnr does beat Spike he won't make world level. He is too crude and leaves himself in horrible positions. Can't see how anyone with a supposed boxing brain can rate Eubank Jnr. Shame considering last night we should of been watching Tyson Fury become the Heavyweight Champ of the world.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't start celebrating just yet, but it looks like _Quigg_ vs. _Frampton_ is finally going to happen :mark:



> “There have been lots of talks over the last couple years but finally it looks like it will happen. *I’m hearing they are talking about Feb. 20 or Feb. 27* and it will be the biggest fight of the year,” said Gallagher in an interview with ESPN.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/402711-talks-progressing-well-for-frampton-quigg-showdown

In other depressing news _Roy Jones Jr_ is still continuing to fight unk3



> Welshman *Enzo Maccarinelli* will face former four-weight world titleholder and new Russian citizen *Roy Jones Jnr. on Dec. 12 in Moscow.*


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/402739-enzo-maccarinelli-to-face-roy-jones-jr-on-dec-12-in-russia


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Roy Jones fighting again :no


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I honestly don't think anyone below the Light Heavyweight Division can defeat _Golovkin_. He's just an incredible rare breed of fighter who has it all, power, skills, physicality, ring IQ, and toughness. It's going to take someone like _Andre Ward_, _Kovalev_ or _Stevenson_ to really challenge him.


Golovkin vs Ward at 168 would be an intriguing fight on paper but i think Ward would win it fairly easily. 

I don't see Ward struggling with anybody from 160-175. I do rate Golovkin highly though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ward looked rusty as hell in his last fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone else seen _Golovkin_ in those _Apple Watch_ commercials? :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

_Ken Hershman_ (the man responsible for The Super Six) has resigned from _HBO_ unk



> Ken Hershman, president of HBO Sports since 2012, resigned in a surprise move on Friday, although he will remain in his position through the end of the year.
> 
> "I am particularly proud of what I accomplished and believe now is the perfect time to hand over the reins to someone new," Hershman said in a statement released by the network.


I wonder if _Al Haymon_'s fighters will now return to the network.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14009487/ken-hershman-president-hbo-sports-2012-announces-resignation

_Andre Ward_'s _HBO_ deal has been finalized.



> Super middleweight world champion Andre Ward, who has cleaned out the 168-pound division, is moving on to the next stage of his career at *light heavyweight*.
> 
> Ward (28-0, 15 KOs), 31, of Oakland, California, will move up in weight and *fight at 175 pounds for the first time in the Miguel Cotto-Canelo Alvarez co-feature on Nov. 21 (HBO PPV) at the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas*, Jay Z's Roc Nation Sports, Ward's promoter, announced on Thursday night.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14006041/andre-ward-move-175-pounds-part-three-fight-deal-ending-sergey-kovalev


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well damn I'm shocked he's actually facing him. Too bad it's almost a year away but still


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Quigg v Frampton finally signed for February 27th in Manchester.:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Team Frampton. Quigg getting stopped.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Quigg v Frampton finally signed for February 27th in Manchester.:mark: :mark: :mark:


Should be a good one :mark:

Glad they were finally able to come to terms, 2016 is off to a good start already!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Oiky said:


> Team Frampton. Quigg getting stopped.


Imagine me and you disagreeing on something :smile2:

I think Quigg will be to big and strong for him


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Well at least _Quigg_ ended up having a good reason for turning down that _Donaire_ fight


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

And Andre Ward just dropped out of the fight :deanfpalm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck off Ward


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Bradley vs. Rios is already on!!! Nice hoping for a decent fight here :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bradley should win easily IMO, unless he has a brain fart and decides to brawl with Rios.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jesus Christ :lmao Is Teddy Atlas always like this?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Impressive, not even Pacquaio could do that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bradley/Ruslan 2 Please


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn well I fell asleep after the fight but damn was it me or did Rios look shitty as fuck? He barely threw anything even though Bradley didn't make it easy moving around but still...

Also damn Atlas was pretty much treating him the whole fight... Can you Focus for 3 minutes!!!! :maury


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

_WE'RE FIREMAN! THE HEAT DOESN'T BURN US!_

So that was disappointing but pleasant at the same time. Bradley pulled out a KO victory and Brandon "Fuck It" Rios decided to be a walking corpse in this match. I didn't expect Rios to win but I anticipated a bit of a brawl from him. Even more surprising that he's hanging it up but I can't blame him. He had a decent run, I loved his trilogy with Mike Alvarado. So I'll hopefully remember Bam Bam for that and not saying _Do I look like a victim to u?!?!?_ with a swollen eye at the end of his Pacquiao fight. Peace Brandon.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Man the commentary was pissing me off too, they were talking about a Canelo/Bradley matchup like it's a foregone conclusion that Canelo would beat Cotto. Really, last I checked Cotto was in great shape and a great body puncher, I wouldn't write him off at all, I see Cotto winning that fight.

Also I'll probably kill myself if Bradley manages to get a 3rd fight with Pacquiao :no


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

HYPE :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If _Bob Arum_ makes _Bradley_ vs. _Pacuqiao_ III happen then he's officially gone senile.

Per the _WBO_, _Bradley_'s next fight is suppose to be _Sadam Ali_. I would much rather see _Tim_ unify with _Kell Brook_ but it's a decent enough match up, a good gauge to see just how how talented _Ali_ is.



Tha Pope said:


> _WE'RE FIREMAN! THE HEAT DOESN'T BURN US!_


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


_IT'S UP TO US TO EXTINGUISH THE FIRE!_


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Has anyone seen this video before

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1692367990998827

Damn I never actually noticed this, guess I might check it out again just to be sure I wasn't seeing things :wee-bey


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucks sakes why is Arum still alive


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What do u guys think about the rumor that Lara is moving up to 160 to face GGG?

Think he has a chance to go the distance or even out point Golovkin?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

No lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Let's go Cotto!!! :avit: :avit:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Couple of things. 

Bradley and Atlas look like a great fit. He looks to have brought control and discipline to a guy with all the physical tools to be the man. What he did to Rios was incredible. He just broke him down, physically and mentally. Rios was not in great condition, but hes a tough bastard and has been awesome guy to watch as a fighter.

Where next for Bradley. The obvious big money fight is Bradley vs Canelo/Cotto. Yet there's still great fights to be had with Brook, Khan, Thurman, Porter, Ali, Broner and provodnikov. There has also been some discussion about a Pac or catchweight with GGG. 

The man is going to be a very rich guy in a highly competitive division. With Floyd gone, a lot of good fights will now be made.

Secondly, looks like Lee vs Saunders is being put about as the next opponent for GGG. Awesome potential fight. I think Lee would cause more problems for GGG, but I rate both of their chances as low at best.

Perhaps it will be Bradley vs Cotto/Canelo with the winner taking on GGG. 

Now the Cotto fight is a pick'em. I think the Canelo camp is underestimating the guy. Canelo loves to cut a huge amount of weight for added power. I can see Cotto testing that conditioning. The Cotto pre-hand wrap would've shredded Canelo, but this is a far more interesting fight. Canelo has some great combinations, decent hand-speed and violent power, however it will be interesting to see him fight somebody who can fight on the front and back foot, with a good range of shots and plenty of pop in his shots. Like most fights the Jab and how Cotto deals with Canelo's inside work will decide the outcome of the fight.

Dragonball Lara is a solid fighter but GGG has too much technique and all round game for the man. Right now I can't see any fighter touching him except Andre Ward.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Can someone please fill me in on what's going on between Mayweather and Broner at the moment? I have a bad feeling they're trying a work to build up a potential fight, I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> Can someone please fill me in on what's going on between Mayweather and Broner at the moment? I have a bad feeling they're trying a work to build up a potential fight, I hope I am wrong.


Uh basically Broner talked alot of shit about Floyd & TMT, then Floyd did an interview where he told his ass to grow the fuck up then Broner put out a video in his car crying n shit trying to back track:eyeroll












Sounds like they actually trying to hype Broner's fight with that Ashley fighter from TMT :no:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Not sure the philly style is right for Broner. He's not got the reflexes or footwork that makes Floyd so effective. I'd love to see him under a more front-foot trainer. I think he would be pretty destructive using a cross-guard or Abraham style of fighter.

If he was stupid enough to get a fight with Floyd. It would finish him as a top draw fighter.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I guess _Jean Pascal_ doesn't want to be a Fireman :mj2



> Former light heavyweight world champion Jean Pascal announced on Monday that he has parted ways with longtime trainer Marc Ramsay and *will now be trained by Hall of Famer Freddie Roach*.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/14520/pascal-turns-to-trainer-roach-for-kovalev-rematch

While _Freddie Roach_ is indeed a great trainer, I really don't see his inclusion making much of a difference in the _Kovalev_ rematch.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cotto was stripped of the middleweight title for not paying a 300K sanctioning fee...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That's disgusting. In total _Cotto_ would have to pay the _WBC_ $1.1 million. These sanctioning bodies really need to wither and die already, they're making such a mockery of our beloved sport with their greed and trinkets.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

It's boxing, so you should always expect them to select the most stupid option. 

Pascal being trained by Roach is really interesting. Pascal is one of the toughest SOB out there. Problem is he always loves a brawl and can be fairly one-dimensional; the Hopkins fight being an obvious example. He's got a lot of good weapons. I think Roach is perfect for him. 

Kovalev is a P4P level talent and likely to beat anybody in the division. Still, Pascal will make it a fight and I can't see him being stopped. Pascal really has the power to detonate anybody out of the ring.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> That's disgusting. In total _Cotto_ would have to pay the _WBC_ $1.1 million. These sanctioning bodies really need to wither and die already, they're making such a mockery of our beloved sport with their greed and trinkets.


I'm sure there's probably other reasons they stripped him of the belt too but having to pay that much is extreme :done


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> If _Bob Arum_ makes _Bradley_ vs. _Pacuqiao_ III happen then he's officially gone senile.
> 
> Per the _WBO_, _Bradley_'s next fight is suppose to be _Sadam Ali_. I would much rather see _Tim_ unify with _Kell Brook_ but it's a decent enough match up, a good gauge to see just how how talented _Ali_ is.
> 
> ...


I'd love Eddie Hearn and Kell Brook to grow a set and stop fighting bums so they can cash in on Khan, who rightly sees through their desperation. I found it hilarious when Hearn claimed Khan would never fight Chaves. :ha 

Brook wouldn't fight Bradley in a million years and he's only looking to fight Khan because anyone has a chance against him and he'll make a boat load of cash. 

There would be no harm in that if he wasn't hyped up so much on Sky. Brook-Gavin was box office. I mean, this fucking blows my mind. 

Brook won a scrappy decision against Porter. This is literally the only opponent he's ever fought who could be considered above average. 

Brook rant over. The mention of the guy winds me up.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Marrakesh said:


> I'd love Eddie Hearn and Kell Brook to grow a set and stop fighting bums so they can cash in on Khan, who rightly sees through their desperation. I found it hilarious when Hearn claimed Khan would never fight Chaves. :ha
> 
> Brook wouldn't fight Bradley in a million years and he's only looking to fight Khan because anyone has a chance against him and he'll make a boat load of cash.
> 
> ...


If I'm honest, Porter would probably do serious damage on Khan and he's certainly better then Algeri.

Porter was on a tear and that performance by Brook would've given anyone in the division trouble. Khan's wasted a number of prime years chasing the Floyd dream. Instead of putting himself above the other top contenders, he's been shooting trying to jump the line. 

Khan's been avoiding him because he's all wrong for him. I'd put money on Brook getting the TKO. Now that Brook's fixed his conditioning, Khan's main advantage has gone.


The assault is the key reason for Brook's stagnation. Sure Hearn is a small fish, but he also stuck by him after that tragedy. I'm sure Brook values that. He would take the Bradley fight but Tim has many options, so its not certain he would get it. Brook was the first choice for Rios, before better offers, injuries etc..killed the deal.

The fights will eventually come to him as he holds a big belt. Khan doesn't get the pac dream(likely), he could be the odd one out again.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> If I'm honest, Porter would probably do serious damage on Khan and he's certainly better then Algeri.
> 
> Porter was on a tear and that performance by Brook would've given anyone in the division trouble. Khan's wasted a number of prime years chasing the Floyd dream. Instead of putting himself above the other top contenders, he's been shooting trying to jump the line.
> 
> ...


Do you really think Khan has been avoiding Brook? The guy doesn't really duck anybody. I'd have a hard time believing that. 

What is more likely the case, is that he's put off by how Hearn is going about trying to get the fight made. 

Lets not forget that Khan has been trying to fight the top two pound for pound fighters in the world for LESS money than he could make against Brook in a Wembley stadium fight. 

A win for Khan over Brook means nothing at the moment. This fight will always be there for Khan because Brook won't fight anyone that puts it at serious risk. It's Brooks retirement plan. 

Frampton had a similar problem with Hearn. The guy throws his weight around due to his Sky Sports contracts. When certain fighters are above bowing down to him he throws a fit or attempts to blacken their names in the press. 

Hearn is notoriously bad at handling fighters who don't need or crave Sky Sports coverage. Most of his Box Office events are domestic dust ups for a reason. 

I think the whole world gave Brook a pass when he fought Jo Jo Dan (his mandatory) when he came back from a bad leg injury but Frankie Gavin and Diego Chaves? 

Those fights are inexcusable in my opinion. At least Algieri had only lost to Pacquaio and was a World Champion at the time. 

To be honest, I hope Khan fights Garcia(If he'll take the rematch) next for the WBC title. 

I don't care if Khan-Brook never happens. Until Brook goes out and shows he's a legitimate champion against some decent names then it's nothing more than an Eddie Hearn special. Two british fighters a class apart being billed as a 'pick'em'. 

Khan is a better fighter than Brook. There is ample evidence of it. The only question about this fight, is whether or not Brook gets lucky enough to catch him and expose that chin. 

That is no different to every other Khan fight though :shrug

Fwiw, I think Porter was absolutely terrible against Brook and completely underestimated him but I can definitely see the viewpoint that it was a great performance from Brook. It was certainly his best performance to date anyway regardless of how Porter fought.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I really don't think _Khan_ has been avoiding _Brook_ at all, I mean you only need to look at _Amir_'s track record to see that he's pretty fearless. Sure his ego is ridiculously inflated but the guy has a pair of gonads on him, which is arguably a detriment considering how fragile his whisker are.

He's just been so fixated on landing that Mega PPV fight lately, whether he deserves one or not is a different question but I can't knock him for wanting to get paid. Hell, I am not even convinced it's just about the money, I reckon _Khan_ honestly believes that he can defeat _Mayweather_ and _Pacquiao_. They might be faded but both guys are still among the best in the sport, _Khan_ wants that big victory that'll put him in the record books.

I'd still love to see _Khan_ vs. _Brook_ happen though and I reckon we will see it before the end of next year.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Marrakesh said:


> Do you really think Khan has been avoiding Brook? The guy doesn't really duck anybody. I'd have a hard time believing that.
> 
> What is more likely the case, is that he's put off by how Hearn is going about trying to get the fight made.
> 
> ...


Lets look at it from another angle. Khan first said Brook has no belt. Brook gets a top belt, against a top, top opponent.

Secondly Khan states he doesn't bring the money. You've admitted he will make more Bank with Brook then anybody else. Brook has also proved he can draw large crowds.

Finally if you want the big two, why not take a top belt, making him the man in the division and cementing himself as the top UK fighter?

If he took out Brook instead of Pac's old victim, he would've had a belt, buzz and the money to force them to the table. Its a no-lose situation, unless his team are not sure he could win the fight. For me it is very shady behavior, particularly as he's fallen behind a number of names largely due to inactivity/terrible last fight.



> I think the whole world gave Brook a pass when he fought Jo Jo Dan (his mandatory) when he came back from a bad leg injury but Frankie Gavin and Diego Chaves?
> 
> Those fights are inexcusable in my opinion. At least Algieri had only lost to Pacquaio and was a World Champion at the time.


Yes weak opponents but Gavin was highly ranked(Undeserved) and don't forget this was a backup after the Rios fight collapsed. 

Chris got demolished by Pacman and nobody wanted to see the fight. Khan looked terrible and explains why he doesn't want to make a match with a big puncher like Brook. If he defeated Brook, more likely Mayweather would've went with him over Berto. Whomever has been advising him are wasting his best years. 



> To be honest, I hope Khan fights Garcia(If he'll take the rematch) next for the WBC title.
> 
> I don't care if Khan-Brook never happens. Until Brook goes out and shows he's a legitimate champion against some decent names then it's nothing more than an Eddie Hearn special. Two british fighters a class apart being billed as a 'pick'em'.
> 
> ...


Khan on paper looks the better fighter, yet Khan still makes the same amateur style traps that keeps getting him knocked out. Brook's always had great timing and the technical attributes associated with the unconventional brilliance of the Ingle gym. In his last fight he was caught numerous times. A guy like Brook would make that count.

Timing always negates hand-speed as Mayweather proves. Khan's a good fighter, but I think Brook's the worst possible opponent he could face. His team have probably figured that out, hence the lack of will to ever make the fight.



> Fwiw, I think Porter was absolutely terrible against Brook and completely underestimated him but I can definitely see the viewpoint that it was a great performance from Brook. It was certainly his best performance to date anyway regardless of how Porter fought.


I was shocked how bad he was. Porter on top form is a better fighter then both of them. Like you said it will be interesting to see if that Brook was an anomaly or a good night.



Blackbeard said:


> I really don't think _Khan_ has been avoiding _Brook_ at all, I mean you only need to look at _Amir_'s track record to see that he's pretty fearless. Sure his ego is ridiculously inflated but the guy has a pair of gonads on him, which is arguably a detriment considering how fragile his whisker are.
> 
> He's just been so fixated on landing that Mega PPV fight lately, whether he deserves one or not is a different question but I can't knock him for wanting to get paid. Hell, I am not even convinced it's just about the money, I reckon _Khan_ honestly believes that he can defeat _Mayweather_ and _Pacquiao_. They might be faded but both guys are still among the best in the sport, _Khan_ wants that big victory that'll put him in the record books.
> 
> I'd still love to see _Khan_ vs. _Brook_ happen though and I reckon we will see it before the end of next year.


I think its more his team protecting him. Khan walks onto a specific shot that Garcia and Brook both have skill with. Khan, while improved still has a tendency to expose the chin in a firefight. He still hasn't got rid of his amateur habits and still can't fight inside. He may be able to out-hustle Brook, but I think his team see the danger.

I understand him wanting a Pac or Floyd fight. Yet I can see Bradley, Thurman, GGG, Cotto and Canelo arguing the same. He should've been cleaning out the division to force the fight, like GGG has done. Bad management. He looked bad in his last fight, doesn't bring a top belt and has allowed him to become just another fighter in a good division.

Crazy in my opinion..


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Big rumor that Guerrero will face Garcia!!! The dad's will make this a must watch but I'd pick Garcia by decision


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Big rumor that Guerrero will face Garcia!!!


Should be a fun fight! _Guerrero_ is a tough bastard so he certainly won't back down easily. _Garcia_ needs to look sensational though, he's not had an impressive performance in about two years.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree fun little fight, but i'm of the same opinion Garcia should win easily. I think Guerrero is on the slide and Garcia has caught him at the right time.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Didn't _Guerrero_ look really bad in his last fight?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I think his Iron will is what's keeping him going. Too many hard fights and personal distractions seems to finally have caught up with him.

Still he's the sort of SOB that could still pull something out. I'd expect for Garcia to look to break him down with a body assault. Garcia not exactly the fighter with lots of tools in his armory, so if he's close to his best, its a winnable fight.

I hope he surprises me as he deserves one last run.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

My final prediction - Canelo by TKO Round 9


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Souljah Boy said:


> My final prediction - Canelo by TKO Round 9


I respect that but my boy Cotto gonna work the body all night and KO him in the late rounds with that left hook :avit: :avit:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

We will see :jordan2


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Cotto needs to start fast, kill that heavy body and fight a reactive game. He's got to fight in bursts as the younger man will always win an inside gunfight. Take that kid into the deep and drown his ass with a perpetually moving target. Floyd set a good gameplan, but Cotto might be able to go one better.

Canelo should have too many tools and stop Cotto late, but if Cotto fights the perfect fight he can take this.

Best fight in a long, long time. First time I've been this hyped since the Super 6 middle tourney.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cotto set to make $15 mill and Canelo $5 mill + revenue from Mexican stations.

But yeah both guys looked in great shape yesterday at the weigh in :avit:


Poor Ward looking like a librarian :ti


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am leaning towards _Canelo_ by a close decision, something along the lines of 115-113. I just hope the fight doesn't end up being a dud, we need it to deliver now that _Mayweather_'s retired and _Pacquiao_'s on his way out.

Don't forget _Arthur Abraham_ vs. _Martin Murray_ is also today. Although I am not entirely sure which networks are broadcasting it.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah forget about that fight. What time is it on? Hope Murray takes it as he's been so close in the past and fought some tough names. AA is a bit of a killer, even if he's past his prime. Nasty power and real tough guard to crack.

I agree though this superfight needs to be good. That stink of Pac vs Floyd hurt boxing so much. I doubt these two will treat the fans the same way.

Really hot division with GGG and other good names as future opponents.

On another point, whats up with Jay-Z's promotion of the fight? ODH been carrying all the promoting.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

So who's watching the ppv tonight? We got a good fight on right now Rios vs Velez


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I am, kind of just playing it in the background atm


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice Rigo about to fight let's go :avit:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

HOLY SHIT didnt even know Rigo was on this card! PUMPED


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

No defense in this fight :avit:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

CANELO!

I had it 7 rounds to 5


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Souljah Boy said:


> CANELO!
> 
> I had it 7 rounds to 5


Me too but I'll need to rewatch tomorrow. No fucking way was it 119-109 :cussin:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea judge was a fucking muppet.


Canelo vs GGG!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Canelo is impressive. Stand by that I see him taking out GGG, a Holyfield-Tyson type matchup.

For all GGG has done, he's generally been fighting shite. Either he's not respecting his opposition (understandable) or he defence is pretty sloppy. He's been caught a few times and is very open. I think a world class boxer can expose him to be honest, although he's obviously going to be a knockout threat.

Don't think Canelo will duck him either. His record wouldn't suggest so. It's the biggest fight in the sport right now.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

My two cents. Rios fought a beautiful gameplan despite the bias of the shit ref. His early body work crippled the movement and his switching to the head had devastating effects. Velez couldn't deal with the clever cutting of the ring and he's just lucky Rios had little KO power. Great little opening bout

Now the less said about Guillermo Rigondeaux the better. On paper he's a frightening prospect. Power in both hands, speed, wide selection of shots, world-class footwork and really hard to hit. Still I've never wanted to fall asleep more. He still fights like a amateur looking to steal points. This may fly when your winning medals, but as a pro you have to do more. He was faced with a fighter that should've made him look a million bucks. Rigondeaux hurt him several times but didn't follow on the pressure like all great fighters do. He had a chance to increase his fanbase and force himself on the world stage. He failed hard in this task, as he succeeded in pissing more people off. No top promoter will want to touch him after this and he has only himself to blame.

The next fight was the complete opposite. A real thriller. Miura with a real throwback style of clever timing and raw horsepower, versus the superior boxing ability of Vargas. Vargas caught Miura almost at will, particularly with a number of beautiful uppercuts. However Miura walked through fire and almost pulled it out with a vicious pacman like straight and hooks to the body. He really busted up Vargas and another ref could've pulled him out of there. Still what heart as he came out guns blazing and dropped Miura to win via TKO. A real fight of the year candidate. Love to see a rematch.

Now the main-event was a real good one. For me what won the fight was how Canelo stopped Cotto being able to work off the jab. Every time Cotto threw the jab, Canelo countered with that stiff right over the top. This seemed to make Cotto weary of throwing the left hook as often as he would've liked. Canelo's own jab was pretty effective and his body work seriously diffused some of the snap in Cotto's shots. 

Cotto didn't fight bad. His footwork confused Canelo and when he doubled and tripled that jab to set up other shots he generally looked like he could do some damage. However the power told as he underestimated the handspeed, timing and power of Canelo. The last round Canelo was very close to getting him out of there. 

Overall I had Canelo up by about 3 rounds. I really hope the next fight is Triple G as that has got all the ingredients of an atg fight. On Cotto, there was no shame in tonight. He lost to one of the best in the division. He could still challenge most fighters and do well.



Irish Jet said:


> Canelo is impressive. Stand by that I see him taking out GGG, a Holyfield-Tyson type matchup.
> 
> For all GGG has done, he's generally been fighting shite. Either he's not respecting his opposition (understandable) or he defence is pretty sloppy. He's been caught a few times and is very open. I think a world class boxer can expose him to be honest, although he's obviously going to be a knockout threat.
> 
> Don't think Canelo will duck him either. His record wouldn't suggest so. It's the biggest fight in the sport right now.


I don't mean this as a shot, but how many fights have you seen of GGG?

His defense is world class. I believe in the stats only Mayweather and Rigondeaux are above him at making guys miss. Often he opens himself up after realizing their power is nothing special. This is a strategy to entice the other guy to come forward so he can counter. It is also an old-school way of mental intimidation.

Normally he is incredibly well-schooled. He is hard to catch and is so accurate that he doesn't give you many openings without taking some punishment back. Canelo may have a chance, as coming forward is in my opinion the only way of taking on a guy like GGG. He may be big enough to absorb some shots to land his own as GGG is too skillful to land without taking some in return. GGG kills all fighters that fight on the backfoot or on the ropes. 

Great fight but Canelo has too many openings and not the best footwork. I think GGG would force the TKO in the mid-late rounds. I think only Ward is the guy I'd be certain could force the upset.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> I don't mean this as a shot, but how many fights have you seen of GGG?
> 
> His defense is world class. I believe in the stats only Mayweather and Rigondeaux are above him at making guys miss. Often he opens himself up after realizing their power is nothing special. This is a strategy to entice the other guy to come forward so he can counter. It is also an old-school way of mental intimidation.
> 
> ...


I've seen him quite a bit and definitely think he's well below the level of a Mayweather/Rigondeaux. It's difficult to judge him at all though because his opposition has been so weak.

He was caught quite a few times by Murray early on and Curtis Stevens and Lemieux both tested his chin. He was sloppy at times coming in although like you say it may just have been knowledge that they couldn't hurt him. 

GGG's never been in with a guy close to the guys Canelo has. Lara, Cotto, Trout and obviously Floyd are all in another league to any of GGG's opponents. That's a huge factor. I think people can get carried away by what GGG's doing, at best he's beating above average fighters.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Canelo vs GGG would be a great fight, and is a fight the sport and GGG need, no doubt without Mayweather, Chocolatito Gonzalez is pound per pound the best in the world while GGG is near, i think GGG has what it takes to stand up to Canelo, i also had Canelo winning with 3 rounds difference, but he need a lot of work in his cardio and his footwork, he need to jab his way out a lot of more when they throw him punches, he need to press with longer combinations, the power is there, in this fight he proposed the fight and he obviously got more power shots than Cotto, but against GGG i can't see him winning via decision. Cannelo has improved a lot but he needs to move more, with the power of GGG standing as he stands while he defends can cost him the fight.


Also that eye from Vargas was swollen a lot!, Thats what i call heart, but as a mexican i gotta recognize that while Miura boxing wasn't the smartest, he had the guts to take Vargas best combinations to land his power shots, a big fight from 2 warriors even when almost unconscious Miura kept fighting.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> I've seen him quite a bit and definitely think he's well below the level of a Mayweather/Rigondeaux. It's difficult to judge him at all though because his opposition has been so weak.
> 
> He was caught quite a few times by Murray early on and Curtis Stevens and Lemieux both tested his chin. He was sloppy at times coming in although like you say it may just have been knowledge that they couldn't hurt him.
> 
> GGG's never been in with a guy close to the guys Canelo has. Lara, Cotto, Trout and obviously Floyd are all in another league to any of GGG's opponents. That's a huge factor. I think people can get carried away by what GGG's doing, at best he's beating above average fighters.


No doubt Canelo been in there with tougher, more skilled guys. However, tbf a lot of fighters have been ducking Triple G. He's a fighter that breaks hearts and a lot of guys do not want to take that risk. Its been a long road as he put himself in a position where he is the mandatory. 

Canelo problem is that he will not have the usual big size and power advantages that get him out of trouble. Hopefully it happens as it will do big, big numbers. Both fighters will also come to engage, so it will live up to the hype. 

I'd like to see Bradley/Brook vs Cotto with Triple G taking on Canelo. The final unification fight would be the great final coronation for King of the division. 



kimino said:


> Canelo vs GGG would be a great fight, and is a fight the sport and GGG need, no doubt without Mayweather, Chocolatito Gonzalez is pound per pound the best in the world while GGG is near, i think GGG has what it takes to stand up to Canelo, i also had Canelo winning with 3 rounds difference, but he need a lot of work in his cardio and his footwork, he need to jab his way out a lot of more when they throw him punches, he need to press with longer combinations, the power is there, in this fight he proposed the fight and he obviously got more power shots than Cotto, but against GGG i can't see him winning via decision. Cannelo has improved a lot but he needs to move more, with the power of GGG standing as he stands while he defends can cost him the fight.
> 
> 
> Also that eye from Vargas was swollen a lot!, Thats what i call heart, but as a mexican i gotta recognize that while Miura boxing wasn't the smartest, he had the guts to take Vargas best combinations to land his power shots, a big fight from 2 warriors even when almost unconscious Miura kept fighting.


Yeah Canelo needs to know when to step it up. His little breaks and shit footwork would spell bad news for a guy like Triple G. Still he's very young and he's improved at a pretty fast rate. I'd rate his chances at a better level then if Cotto/Bradley/Thurman or Brook took up the challenge. 

Miura fought like a demon. He took absolute bombs and just kept coming. Great stoppage from the ref as he could've got seriously hurt and was clearly out on his feet. Both guys will find future big fights. Miura with a good trainer would be a monster in the division. He took so much unnecessary punishment.

On another note I saw the Murray vs AA fight. AA was very lucky to get the decision and is clearly there for the taking. He seems to have lost some handspeed and Froch and Ward have set the blueprint on how to get round the turtle style guard. He was also out of condition for the fight, which is surprising for an experienced guy like AA. Murray let that one slip and looks like the forever nearly man.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> On another note I saw the Murray vs AA fight. AA was very lucky to get the decision and is clearly there for the taking. He seems to have lost some handspeed and Froch and Ward have set the blueprint on how to get round the turtle style guard. He was also out of condition for the fight, which is surprising for an experienced guy like AA. Murray let that one slip and looks like the forever nearly man.


I thought Murray won by a few rounds even with the point deduction. :shrug Probably not a majority sentiment. 

Felt like the commentators (even though they were british) were so eager to be in line with how the judges in Germany might be scoring it, they were happy to claim Abraham was bossing rounds were he was landing a few ragged shots in comparison to Murray's more fluent and clean work. 

I thought Abraham was piss poor and was wholly undeserving of a decision. Murray worked well through out. In his own words he said he was ''tactically and technically'' the better fighter which i would find it hard to disagree with. 

A lot of Murray's body work was being completely disregarded by the commentators and branded ineffective which I found ridiculous. :shrug 

Anyways, not many options now for Murray.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Marrakesh said:


> I thought Murray won by a few rounds even with the point deduction. :shrug Probably not a majority sentiment.
> 
> Felt like the commentators (even though they were british) were so eager to be in line with how the judges in Germany might be scoring it, they were happy to claim Abraham was bossing rounds were he was landing a few ragged shots in comparison to Murray's more fluent and clean work.
> 
> ...


I also thought AA lost the fight. However Murray failed to press AA when he was struggling with the pace. A few times he let AA regroup instead of going in for the kill. I felt he gave Abraham respect when he didn't need to. He actually hurt him multiple times and I agree the bodywork did serious damage. He clearly watched the Froch fight and saw if you take away AA's rangefinder, which sets up his right, he doesn't know what to do.

I've no doubt Murray would win the rematch, but I can't see him getting the chance. Its a shame as he's a really decent fighter, just been on the end of some unlucky decisions.

Abraham, much like Sturm was, is a bit of a paper champ now. The first top fighter he takes on, he's losing that belt. He looked old.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Canelo dominated the entire fight. He's great at anchoring the middle and cutting off the opponent. Seriously, that was sparring session stuff. I really couldn't give anything to Cotto (it was the same for Lara). He didn't force the fight (which is never really expected of the smaller man), and that allowed Canelo to cruise. Boring as fuck.

Canelo is no longer welcome in my home unless he's accompanied by Golovkin. He won't be able to do his usual thing with an opponent who has greater punching power. When he presses, he's open. And I'm not sold on his stamina; he looks gassed to me. As long as GGG goes in looking for an early stoppage, he'll find it. Canelo doesn't want any part of it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

GGG vs. Canelo, Cinco De Mayo 2016 needs to happen! They better not try and pull some bullshit about having to build the fight up, it's ready to go right now. 

I've already heard some worrying talk about _Canelo_ saying he's not moving up to Middleweight :MAD



Bones said:


>


Might be down to the fact that it's difficult to find sparring partners who can emulate the size of _Tyson Fury_. _Vitali_ would own that ass though.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope its just money talk. Its unlikely if either guy loses their career is over. Had enough of that BS from Pac and Floyd, who should've had a trilogy by now. 

On Fury. If Wlad doesn't KO him he's lost a step. Should be the easiest payday he's ever had. Fury has so many weaknesses I'm surprised he's even got to world level.

I'd back Haye to KO him. Even now. That other British kid looks a better prospect.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I think Wlad has already lost a step in his game, thus this is actually going to be a close fight imo


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/sport/boxing/34907828
David Haye is back?????


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bones said:


> http://www.bbc.com/sport/boxing/34907828
> David Haye is back?????


Ugh at this point I don't really care much. I use to be a big fan of _Haye_'s but I've grown so tired of his bs and shtick.

Three years is a long time, I hope for his sake he's not lost any of his explosiveness or speed because that was what gave him an extra edge in the division. Without it he might be in trouble.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

True. The issue is with the injury he had, he may not be able to get full motion into his shots. A small heavyweight without power, is heading for big trouble.

Still if he's even at 80%, he'd be a top 5 heavy. These keep busy fights will be a good way to gauge what he's got left. His old trainer also doesn't give BS. If he sees Haye is done, he will tell him and not take his cut.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Zzzzzzzzz a David Haye comeback. Couldln't care for a Haye comeback at all, was a great fighter but is nothing more than a messer these days. And its Klitschko-Fury fight week, Like I said a couple of months back Britian is going to have a new World Heavyweight Champion, War Fury! 

Congratulations to Canelo on Saturdays win, hes saying he has no intention to duck GGG but still insists on a 155lb catch-weight. I think World title bouts being fought at a catch-weight is BS personally, and as much as I like Canelo's combinations, his power and think he is a great fighter I think his lack of footwork and movement alone would cause him big problems vs. GGG. Plus Cotto a true warrior, had great speed and combo's Sat night but not the power to trouble Canelo whereas GGG does. Should Canelo and GGG meet, GGG is the victor 100% for me. 

Danny Garcia will face Robert Guerrero on PBC on January the 23rd. Too be fair its a fight that can be enjoyable but its not the best out there, I just think its two guys who couldln't really duke it out with the best in their division fighting each other.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Ugh at this point I don't really care much. I use to be a big fan of _Haye_'s but I've grown so tired of his bs and shtick.
> 
> Three years is a long time, I hope for his sake he's not lost any of his explosiveness or speed because that was what gave him an extra edge in the division. Without it he might be in trouble.


yea mostly agree, but hes chosen a formidable first opponent IF he makes his return so props for that


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Bones said:


> yea mostly agree, but hes chosen a formidable first opponent IF he makes his return so props for that


Mori a formidable opponent? Are you sure? 
Mori is far from a formidable opponent.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I meant for a first fight in 3 years


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:maury at Haye making a comeback. I still remember when he said he'd retire sometime after the Klitschko fight and that never happened


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Second biggest muppet heavyweight to come out of England after Fury


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Well that was quick that's what she said



> Rios has been in the gym, sparred six rounds just yesterday, his manager Cameron Dunkin told me, and wants to give this Sweet Science thing one more proper go.
> 
> “He told me he lost 53 pounds to make weight” for his last fight, a disappointing stoppage loss to WBO welterweight titlist Tim Bradley on Nov. 7, Dunkin said.
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/405053-brandon-rios-un-retires

Unless _Rios_ hires a good nutritionist and sticks to a strict diet regime he's always going to struggle with weight.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Rios is done. Its an excuse for people trying to make money, regardless if it ends in brain trauma. He's a good kid; I hope someone is looking out for him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tomorrow folks!!!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Bones said:


> Tomorrow folks!!!!


I didn't notice it until Glenn Mccrory on Sky brought it up but I think Tyson has been giving his billed height the WWE treatment. 

He does not appear to be 6 ft 9. In fact, judging from all of his head to heads with Klitschko, I'm not even sure if he's a full 6 ft 7. There is very little between them. 

Anyways, I think Klitschko wins by KO. 

I think for Fury to knock Wlad out he'd need to be landing combinations. I've never been particularly convinced of his punching power :shrug Don't see that happening. With his size I don't see how he's going to evade Klitschko's shots either. 

Fury's been on the floor against a fairly soft punching cruiserweight previously :shrug If/when Wlad lands a right hand it's curtains. 

Also, the height and weight advantages that Fury supposedly had proved to be non existent at the weigh in yesterday. I wouldn't doubt that Wlad is still the stronger man in there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It will be a scrappy fight. Fury can cause him problems for sure, we'll get a good idea early on if he's completely out of his depth or not. He's a difficult fighter to judge because when he opens up he shows great KO ability but takes far too many shots. Recently he's fought much smarter, and basically done what Wlad does better than anyone which is keep at range and just methodically break down the opponent. Can't see that working tonight though.

Certainly the most interesting fight in the heavyweight division for a while.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looking forward to the fight tonight. It starts at 10pm GMT doesn't it?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Looking forward to the fight tonight. It starts at 10pm GMT doesn't it?


Yea, ring walks 9.55 apparently. No effort for the undercard so it's not worth tuning in until then anyway. 

Hoping these two don't go out there to jab all night long :StephenA


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Yea, ring walks 9.55 apparently. No effort for the undercard so it's not worth tuning in until then anyway.


Sweet, I might as well play some _Battlefront_ while I wait then.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't really rate fury as a fighter but hopefully someone can beat klitschko.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Klitschko has better taste in music, that much we know.

3 rounds in, it's a snoozefest so far.

Lennox Lewis' tweet (zzzzz) sums it up. This is boring as fuck.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Klitschko is losing :frown2:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Klitschko is losing :frown2:



He looks totally lost, has no clue what he's supposed to do.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not a boxing fan but i watch the odd fight. 

How big of an upset would it be if Fury won?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> I'm not a boxing fan



Well, this fight sure as hell won't make you a fan...


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, this fight sure as hell won't make you a fan...


Haha it hasn't been great


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tyson Fury did fuck all, and so did Wladimir, what a horrendous fight.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Fury wins


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, can't believe Tyson Fury of all people is now the HW champ, what a joke.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

That fight was bowling shoe ugly as JR would say.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Unfortunately, Fury's Steven Tyler impression isn't much better than the fight...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ugh, this is so cringeworthy fpalm fpalm fpalm

He's singing on live TV :maury


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

This post match promo
:lmao :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

One thing is abundantly clear, Wladimir is done! Fury's style and height might of been awkward but Wladimir barely threw any punches tonight, he looked over the hill to me. There was a lot of times where he was unable to pull the trigger.

I wasn't impressed with Fury at all, aside from the 11th round he did nothing of note and just danced around all night. I hope for all of our sakes Deontay Wilder or Anthony Joshua dethrone him next year.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Is Berlino still alive?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

That was surprising... :lol 

Terrible fight which was always a possibility with these two but I'm going to have to assume Klitschko has some psychological disorder from the last time he was KO'd. 

I mean. There is being cautious and then there is Wladimir Klitschko. Jesus. 

Fury lumbering around the ring with his hands down for half the fight :ti 

What the fuck was Wlad waiting for? Anyways, I think speak for us all when i say that I do not wish to see a rematch. 

Degale/Bute is on later. Hopefully that's decent as Bute was pretty good a few years ago.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd rather see Vitali come out of retirement and face Fury than a rematch.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I'd rather see Vitali come out of retirement and face Fury than a rematch.



I think Vitali KO's Fury all day when he was still fighting. From the look of him now though, he is eating quite well. 

He was pretty pissed about the ring argument earlier though when they interviewed him. Maybe this will get his juices flowing again. 

With the lack of heart on display from Wladimir tonight, I'd say it's unlikely he steps back in the ring. 

I'm sure there will be some excuse made for this fight but I doubt he'll take his rematch.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If I was Wladimir I'd retire. I mean he's approaching 40, has millions in the bank, a smoking hot wife and his place is guaranteed in the Hall of Fame, there's really no need for him to continue. I am not trying to make excuses for him because I honestly have never been a fan of his style or ring demeanor but he genuinely looked shot to me. I really doubt things would look different in a rematch and now Fury knows that he's got the power to hurt him. I'd rather see him end his career on a lack luster decision than end up getting KO'd by someone he would of eaten alive a couple years ago.

Lets see if Wilder can get past Povetkin, then we might actually have an exciting HW fight to look forward to next year. The trash talking between those two will certainly be interesting.

I don't think Joshua is quite ready, he really shouldn't be anywhere near world lever until 2017 at the earliest IMO.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutely astonishing, but completely deserved. No way Vlad deserved to go home with the belts. Looked all of his 39 years tonight. Say what you like about Fury, but VK didn't have a fucking clue how to deal with him tonight. No way VK wants a rematch. Especially not in Manchester.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I used to hate Fury during the time when he was acting like an idiot with David price, I always knew he was easily a better fighter than Price though even before price got embarrassed twice by Thompson but I never really believed Fury was capable of becoming a world champion due to his clumsy style. over the last couple of years though he has earned my respect and tonight he showed everyone he's no joke like a lot of people like to believe. He just needs to work on his defence because if he decides to put his hands behind his back against a Wilder or somebody with raw power who actually tries to throw punches and beat his opponents he will get knocked the fuck out which won't help his reputation as a clumsy fighter. I'm happy the belts are finally off Klitschko he is possibly the most boring uncharismatic fighter in history, the heavyweight division is looking interesting again.


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

Vitali would of knocked fury head off wladimir is nothing like his older brother


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy fuck Fury actually won. 

Would love Vitali to come back to avenge his loss, or even give Anthony Joshua a shot idk. 

But how we have a new Heavyweight champion folks.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

I tuned in and it happened to be the last round so I missed these two grabbing each other like it's Prom Night. I never once cared for Wlad and Fury's a goofball but I'm looking forward to him most likely embarrassing himself in post fight interviews.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn I can't believe what I missed? I come on here expecting to hear Fury got KTFO instead he won the title?!? :sodone


But good for him, and yeah him singing was retarded but then again he did say he would do it if he won and at least he's a man of his word


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fury's banter game is on point


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Personally I think Fury is the type of guy who's willing to fight anyone so I reckon Fury vs Wilder could be a real possibility, that would be money. Joshua shouldn't even be named in the same sentence as Tyson right now he's done fuck all in his pro career yet and I'm already sick of these casual boxing fans saying Joshua would knock him out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Not saying he would knock him out but can't deny the talent and potential of Joshua, only 21 years old of course he's only going to fight low level fighters at this stage of his career


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fury singing will never get old to me.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I


Irish Jet said:


> Is Berlino still alive?


Hanging on in there. :smile2:

Fair play to Fury. Not for one second did i think he would win tonight but he proved me wrong. It does not change my opinion about him one bit though. The guy is a first class wanker and the sooner he gets sparked cold the better. I watched the fight in a bar in Manchester city center and a lot of people wanted Wlad to smash him. When people in your home town are cheering for a random Ukrainian over you there is something drastically wrong. When Hatton used to fight and when Crolla fights now every local man and his dog are behind them. Fury in general is a unlikable person and I am far from alone in thinking that



QWERTYOP said:


> Absolutely astonishing, but completely deserved. No way Vlad deserved to go home with the belts. Looked all of his 39 years tonight. Say what you like about Fury, but VK didn't have a fucking clue how to deal with him tonight. *No way VK wants a rematch*. Especially not in Manchester.


Why would Wlad not want a rematch? Wlad was totally awful tonight but Fury wasn't much better. The fight from first bell to last was piss poor. Other than being awkward Fury done nothing. At no stage did Wlad look hurt, He simply didn't turn up. They both had a 23% punch landed rate, Fury just threw more jabs. I think all the antics leading up to the fight got in Wlads head and he mentally let Fury get the better of him similar to how Froch allowed Groves to get in his and look what happened in the rematch there. I thought there was nothing in the majority of the rounds. When Wlad watches the tape of the fight I don't think he will see anything that Fury did that will make him think I don't want to fight this guy again. He will be more pissed of with himself at his total reluctance to throw the right hand


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Well done Berlino for giving Fury his due for winning, Wlad was never going to beat Tyson, as I said, Never. He was out boxed, afraid to get inolved, kept turning his back. The amazing Wlad looked like a novice. It was obvious Tyson was going to beat Wlad when Wlad looked average vs. the average Bryant Jennings. Fury does the same to AJ. Shows him some real boxing and beats him convincingly. Fury is number one in the heavyweight division and will be for quite some time. He neutralized Wlad and Wlad couldln't do nothing about it. He was a beaten man from the get go. The sensible money was always on Fury, anything other than that is ludicrous


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought DeGale was extremely lucky to win his fight, Bute was a lot closer than what the judges had him at.

Looking forward to a heavyweight fight not being held in Germany, well done fury.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Really glad for Fury, he's a local lad and goes to the same gym as my main squeeze and I've never heard a bad word about him from anyone who's met him...all that will change though now, everyone's going to know who he is and want something from him so I'm sure i'll be told many stories of "how much of an ass hole he is" in the coming years.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bones said:


> Fury's banter game is on point


Why have I not seen this?

:lmao

Fucking legendary. 

"Your gay lover, Tony Bellew." :lmao


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Bones said:


> Not saying he would knock him out but can't deny the talent and potential of Joshua, only 21 years old of course he's only going to fight low level fighters at this stage of his career


Joshua is 26? Looks the real deal so far though. Not much to go on given level of opponent and if he isn't as good as he looks right now, they are doing a cracking job of marketing him :lol 



kendoo said:


> I thought DeGale was extremely lucky to win his fight, Bute was a lot closer than what the judges had him at.
> 
> Looking forward to a heavyweight fight not being held in Germany, well done fury.


I actually had De Gale 8 rounds to 4 and thought the judges were on point. He was landing quality combinations throughout the entire fight and fought at ease in close or on the backfoot. Even rounds I scored for Bute, De Gale made them very competitive and landed good shots of his own. 

I don't know what is going on with the sky sports commentators scoring but apparently (I watched HBO who scored it 116-111 to Fury) they had Fury/Klitschko as a really close fight and some of them actually had Klitschko winning it. 

They seem to score rounds for the home fighters every time the crowd pops for them. It's a bit ridiculous. They were doing the same shit last week when Murray fought Abraham and have been doing it now for years. 

Instead of actually scoring what they are watching, they score based on what they THINK the judges will like :ti 

It's just poor punditry. Jim Watt is on another planet sometimes.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *Really glad for Fury, he's a local lad and goes to the same gym as my main squeeze and I've never heard a bad word about him from anyone who's met him...all that will change though now, everyone's going to know who he is and want something from him so I'm sure i'll be told many stories of "how much of an ass hole he is" in the coming years.*


When he used to come down to the forum in wythenshawe, he was always a nice bloke to the gf who worked security there, never heard a bad word about him..


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm convinced Jim Watt sniffs about 10 lines before doing commentary.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

People never hear a bad word about Tyson because he is a genuine down to earth man. Berlino's opinions are jaded because of how he goes on to get people interested in his fights and get people talking about him. Fury isn't a bad person, and it will be great to watch fury beat Lucas Browne, Deontay Wilder, David Haye the messer, Anthony Joshua, anyone they give him he will retain the belts.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fury vs Wilder for unification??


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Bones said:


> Fury vs Wilder for unification??


Damn I hope so, how long has it been since the heavyweight championship has been completely unified? :hmm:


I wasn't totally impressed with Fury though, he had a good gameplan and kept moving his head to avoid Wlad's offense. Speaking of Wlad what the fuck happened? It's like he had one gameplan and when Fury just about neutralized it he looked totally lost. He finally came alive in the 12th but it was far too late.


Congrats to Fury now for some interesting match ups Fury/Wilder in 2016 :clap


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Oiky said:


> People never hear a bad word about Tyson because he is a genuine down to earth man. Berlino's opinions are jaded because of how he goes on to get people interested in his fights and get people talking about him. Fury isn't a bad person, and it will be great to watch fury beat Lucas Browne, Deontay Wilder, David Haye the messer, Anthony Joshua, anyone they give him he will retain the belts.


:deanfpalm Not this shit again

Berlinos opinion is based on things I have personally been told by a BBC employee who states that Fury walks round like he owns the place,has a massive chip on his shoulder ,is extremely arrogant ,comes across as a big bully and in general is a first class gobby wanker.

You might have heard only good things about him were as I have heard the opposite

You like the guy and think he is a quality boxer. I dislike the guy and think he is just as boring as Wlad in the ring, has very little power for a man his size and will drop like a sack of shit when a big hitter like Wilder,Joshua connect clean on his jaw.I wasn't particularly impressed with him last night and in general I thought the fight was piss poor with very little entertainment 

You predicted Fury would win the fight and I predicted Wlad would dispose of him with relative ease .You was right and I was wrong

So to summarise we disagree with each other on every level were Tyson Fury is concerned

Can we knock this Wlad Fury shit on the head and renew hostilities after the festive period when the Quigg Frampton fight gets closer :mark: 

Seasons greetings


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn I hope so, how long has it been since the heavyweight championship has been completely unified? :hmm:
> 
> 
> I wasn't totally impressed with Fury though, he had a good gameplan and kept moving his head to avoid Wlad's offense. Speaking of Wlad what the fuck happened? It's like he had one gameplan and when Fury just about neutralized it he looked totally lost. He finally came alive in the 12th but it was far too late.
> ...


I have a hard time believing Wilder would get past Povetkin if they ever force him to take this fucking mandatory. 

I never watched the Duhaupas/Wilder fight but against Molina Wilder was brutal. 

I mean, really fucking bad. He was even rocked by him if I remember correctly. The guy was an out of shape journeyman trying to pick up a paycheck and during the fight he realized he actually had a chance against this guy :lol 

This is the thing, Wilder has unarguably fought bums his entire career. Even Stiverne was no legitimate contender or champion. He's not a real World Champion. His belt may as well be a 'WBU' title with the level of opposition he's fought. 

Povetkin is an Olympic Gold Medalist and he's pretty much cleaned out the entire Heavyweight division with the exception of Wladimir. He's a clear number three in the division right now (No.2 if Wlad retires) 

I don't think Wilder is ever going to be able to stifle and dominate Povetkin the way Wlad did. He just doesn't have the experience for it. He fights an entirely different style. He has the physical tools to do it but it doesn't look like he's got the brain for it.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Berlino said:


> :deanfpalm Not this shit again
> 
> Berlinos opinion is based on things I have personally been told by a BBC employee who states that Fury walks round like he owns the place,has a massive chip on his shoulder ,is extremely arrogant ,comes across as a big bully and in general is a first class gobby wanker.
> 
> ...


Haha, I think Wilder and Joshua both loose to Fury mate, but seasons greetings to you too, and with regards to Quigg-Frampton I am saying what a fight, its come at the exact right times in their careers and I tip Frampton to win this bout in a cracker. Quigg will have his high work rate as usual and will keep Frampton wary over a cracking bodyshot but ultimately I think that Frampton will beat Quigg, can't wait for it though.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Oiky said:


> Haha, I think Wilder and Joshua both loose to Fury mate, but seasons greetings to you too, and with regards to Quigg-Frampton I am saying what a fight, its come at the exact right times in their careers and I tip Frampton to win this bout in a cracker. Quigg will have his high work rate as usual and will keep Frampton wary over a cracking bodyshot but ultimately I think that Frampton will beat Quigg, can't wait for it though.


I am worried for Scott in this one but couldn't agree more with you when you say that you can't wait for it .Quigg is from my home town and I have known his cousin for over 20 years. I want Scott to win this so badly but I am fully aware how tough it will be. I like Frampton as a boxer and a person .this really could be a classic battle :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

THE JACKAL 

Honestly thought Carl would destroy him until their most recent fights. Frampton was awful, it was a strange sort of atmosphere for him to fight in, during the day in America and he didn't look remotely comfortable. I'd say there'll be enough drunken Irish in Manchester To negate the hometown advantage for Quigg IMO, so don't think it should be a problem.

Still fancy him to get it done. The winner shouldn't even bother with Rigondeaux after his latest display.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Finally caught up with _DeGale_ vs. _Bute_ and all I have to say is _James_ is one incredibly lucky guy, that was close despite what the cards say. Granted _Bute_ came to fight but that's now two fights back to back where I've seen _DeGale_ fall into cruise control mode and allow the opponent to work his way back into the fight. He's lucky the division is so weak at the moment otherwise I honestly wouldn't predict a long title reign for him.

Tbh I wouldn't be shocked if _Froch_ came out of retirement to face him, he must be licking his lips at the prospect of that fight, _DeGale_ really doesn't have the power or strength to hold him off IMO. That's of course IF he's not completely over the hill now.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Finally caught up with _DeGale_ vs. _Bute_ and all I have to say is _James_ is one incredibly lucky guy, that was close despite what the cards say. Granted _Bute_ came to fight but that's now two fights back to back where I've seen _DeGale_ fall into cruise control mode and allow the opponent to work his way back into the fight. He's lucky the division is so weak at the moment otherwise I honestly wouldn't predict a long title reign for him.
> 
> Tbh I wouldn't be shocked if _Froch_ came out of retirement to face him, he must be licking his lips at the prospect of that fight, _DeGale_ really doesn't have the power or strength to hold him off IMO. That's of course IF he's not completely over the hill now.


I think it's a tough fight to call because Froch is technically quite poor and Degales style and awkwardness could provide real problems for him. 

Bute is a classy fighter in his own right and I'm really not sure what he was doing in the Froch fight but for it to end up like it did was hugely surprising. 

When you look at the guys who gave Froch real trouble you're looking at really sound but slick technical boxers like Jermain Taylor, Andre Dirrell, Andre Ward and even George Groves. 

I actually thought Degale was a comfortable enough winner against Bute 8 rounds to 4 but there seems to be a majority opinion that it was closer. 

I'd actually really like to see this fight. Froch is an absolute wild card. I think he'd have to KO DeGale to win because he's too easy to hit and I'm sure he'd be of the same opinion. He'd put more pressure on Degale than he's ever had before. 

This would be a quality fight to look forward to if it happens. Ultimately I think Froch's two year hiatus would swing it in favor of Degale but if he were to get knocked out in the later rounds it wouldn't surprise me either. You can never rule out Froch.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> THE JACKAL
> 
> Honestly thought Carl would destroy him until their most recent fights. Frampton was awful, it was a strange sort of atmosphere for him to fight in, during the day in America and he didn't look remotely comfortable. *I'd say there'll be enough drunken Irish in Manchester To negate the hometown advantage for Quigg IMO,* so don't think it should be a problem.
> 
> Still fancy him to get it done. The winner shouldn't even bother with Rigondeaux after his latest display.



I heard over 6000 tickets been sold to people in Ireland




Blackbeard said:


> Finally caught up with _DeGale_ vs. _Bute_ and all I have to say is _James_ is one incredibly lucky guy, that was close despite what the cards say. Granted _Bute_ came to fight *but that's now two fights back to back where I've seen DeGale fall into cruise control mode and allow the opponent to work his way back into the fight*. He's lucky the division is so weak at the moment otherwise I honestly wouldn't predict a long title reign for him.
> 
> Tbh I wouldn't be shocked if _Froch_ came out of retirement to face him, he must be licking his lips at the prospect of that fight, _DeGale_ really doesn't have the power or strength to hold him off IMO. That's of course IF he's not completely over the hill now.



I was thinking the exact same thing towards the end of the Bute fight. He was dominating both fights and for whatever reason completely took his foot of the gas and allowed his opponent back into it. I remember him doing something pretty similar in the Groves fight as well. The guy has stamina issues no doubt


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Absolute brilliant article by Steve Howard of the Sun newspaper



> MOST sports have progressed down the years – at every level.
> 
> Heavyweight boxing, though, has been in a terminal decline for over a decade.
> 
> ...


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone know what the tv-rating was for Tyson - Klitscko in the UK? (is there a british tvbythenumbers?)


What kind of network was the fight on? Was is on a broadcast network like ABC/NBC/CBS?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> Anyone know what the tv-rating was for Tyson - Klitscko in the UK? (is there a british tvbythenumbers?)
> 
> 
> What kind of network was the fight on? Was is on a broadcast network like ABC/NBC/CBS?


I watched the HBO stream.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> Anyone know what the tv-rating was for Tyson - Klitscko in the UK? (is there a british tvbythenumbers?)
> 
> 
> What kind of network was the fight on? Was is on a broadcast network like ABC/NBC/CBS?


It was a PPV.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't wait until Fury beats Joshua on points.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Can't wait until Fury beats Joshua on points.


If that actually happens I will hold you accountable addlin

Tbh I doubt _Fury_ will even still be champion by the time _Joshua_ is ready for world level, he's that mediocre.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Can't wait until Fury beats Joshua on points.


If this fight happens soon then the smart money would be on that result. 

Not only is Joshua's stamina untested but so is his boxing IQ. 

I actually re-watched the Fury-Klitschko fight and to be honest, my appreciation for that performance from Fury has grown. 

The guy just moved for 12 rounds, feints, head movement, everything he could do to negate Wlad's offense he did to perfection while almost toying with him and landing his jab at will. 

I don't think Joshua would have a clue what to do with him this early in his career. He needs rounds and he needs competitive fights. 

The versatility Fury has shown throughout his career cant be doubted now. I'd be the first to admit I still thought of him as a fat European level bum prior to this fight (some shit fights and reputation) but he proved himself to be top class with that performance imo. 

He's actually now won every single major heavyweight title he was eligible to compete for. ABA title as an Amateur, English, Irish, British, Commonwealth, European and now Unified World Champion. 

Fair play to him. Fat gypsy lad from Manchester done well for himself.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fury isn't mediocre. The Sun Article was garbage, reading it actually pissed me off. Speaking of being "bereft of any talent" I'd love to see the author step into a ring and avoid being hit by Wladimir fucking Klitschko, easy to say on a keyboard. Jesus. Hearn's no doubt calling in favours from Murdoch's crew to do everything to discredit and bring down the champion he didn't make, who's made a complete show of his boy Haye. 

Defence is a skill, and when Fury puts his mind to it, as he has in the past few fights, he's looked very hard to hit. Chisora isn't top level, but Fury legit made him look like a nobody, certainly done a better job on him than Vitali did. I said at the time that he's improved immeasurably, using his size and frame much more effectively. 

It's not that Wlad "wasn't even trying" as some idiots like my brother may suggest. He's not throwing punches because they're not there, Fury's showboating when he knows he's out of range. These are HW's were talking about, any forced punches and you could easily find yourself KO'd. Fury didn't hit him too often but still had him pretty well marked and everyone knows how cautious the Klitschko's are. People seem to desperately searching for any sort of reason why this fight panned out like it did, with most just assuming Wlad was done. Convenient coincidence. He didn't look done against Jennings or Pulev. 

Fury is going to be incredibly awkward for these guys to deal with. I'd be stunned if he doesn't beat Wilder quite convincingly and it's too early to really have an opinion on Joshua yet. Unbelievable talent for sure, but hasn't proven a thing. 

No one's saying this is a great era of HW's, but Fury is far from the worst thing to come along. He actually has a personality, which is more than can be said for most, will divide opinion and will sell a fight against a decent opponent.

EDIT: The poster above me beat me to some of it. His head movement was particularly impressive early on. He's more agile than he looks. I think he's just too unconventional looking for people to accept that he might actually be good.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Berlino said:


> Absolute brilliant article by Steve Howard of the Sun newspaper


The Sun? :lol 

This guy is clearly a twat and has no appreciation for boxing. 'Lewis would beat both with one arm tied behind his back'  

It's snobbery. Fury goes and outclasses the Heavyweight champion of the world (undefeated in 11 years) and he only won because said champion is terrible. He isn't. Ridiculous assertion. 

If Joshua went out to Germany and beat Klitschko would this guy have printed a similar article? 

The writer clearly has no idea the level of skill required to flummox Wladimir Klitschko for 36 minutes. Was it a great fight? Not at all, but to undermine the performance of Fury by printing this garbage is an insult to everyone who's fought and lost to Klitschko in the past. 

It's not surprising though. He works for The Sun. The gutter press.

It was an easy article to write. Compare Fury to Muhammad Ali rather than his peers to try and steer home your biased agenda.

The British Press. Full of scum.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> If this fight happens soon then the smart money would be on that result.
> 
> Not only is Joshua's stamina untested but so is his boxing IQ.
> 
> ...


I think it actually might happen sooner than we think.

It would easily be the biggest domestic fight since Froch/Groves and I think it would be even bigger. Not sure either camp will want to risk one of them picking up a loss and spoiling what may be the best payday of their careers. I could see Hearn fast-tracking him to get the money while it's on the table. Fury might be less inclined to rush it but if Wlad doesn't take the rematch I think he'll definitely take it. He's taken on the big fights before as an underdog.

The buildup would take care of itself. Quite glorious case of the antagonistic, unfashionable champion versus the golden boy of boxing. It's also completely unpredictable.

I would definitely fancy Fury but we don't know anything about what Joshua is actually capable of. He could indeed be the next great thing or he could be the next David Price. Well not that bad, but still.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> I think it actually might happen sooner than we think.
> 
> It would easily be the biggest domestic fight since Froch/Groves and I think it would be even bigger. Not sure either camp will want to risk one of them picking up a loss and spoiling what may be the best payday of their careers. I could see Hearn fast-tracking him to get the money while it's on the table. Fury might be less inclined to rush it but if Wlad doesn't take the rematch I think he'll definitely take it. He's taken on the big fights before as an underdog.
> 
> ...


Yea, I think it's really hard to say anything but positives about Joshua right now. There are just too many unknowns though. 

Can he take a punch, can he fight on the backfoot, Is he a 12 round fighter etc these are all questions that are going to linger until he's put in their with some live opponents. 

I'm not sure Dillian Whyte will end up qualifying as that but I haven't seen too much of him. What I have seen was not impressive. 

Right now, Fury would be a handful for him purely due to his size, awkwardness and movement. 

Although saying that, If Joshua is able to cut the ring off better than Wlad and get his shots off I don't think Fury would last long. 

Assuming Joshua can go the twelve rounds without much problems it would probably be a long night for Fury. 

One thing Joshua would have over Wlad is that he's got a more diverse punch selection. Wlad doesn't throw to the body at all. 

If they fought next year though I'd back Fury on points. 

Would love to see the fight get made.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Can you guys get off Joshua's nuts already he hasn't proven shit yet. He needs more time to develop on the pro level before his team even thinks about throwing him against the top heavyweights.

I'd hate to see him end up like Vargas getting thrown to the wolves too early in his career


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Can you guys get off Joshua's nuts already he hasn't proven shit yet. He needs more time to develop on the pro level before his team even thinks about throwing him against the top heavyweights.
> 
> I'd hate to see him end up like Vargas getting thrown to the wolves too early in his career


Which is exactly what we both said :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Can you guys get off Joshua's nuts already he hasn't proven shit yet. He needs more time to develop on the pro level before his team even thinks about throwing him against the top heavyweights.


:woah 

We're only excited because the kid has a lot of potential, he's got all the tools to become a big star in the division IMO. You're right though, he needs time to develop properly, we don't want another David Price situation on our hands.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ugh, so Wladimir has already activated his rematch clause....


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Ugh, so Wladimir has already activated his rematch clause....


I read Peter Fury said they want it at Wembley Stadium
:duck

They will struggle to sell 25000 for that fight. I think they would struggle to fill the place if they gave them away for free


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Berlino said:


> I read Peter Fury said they want it at Wembley Stadium
> :duck
> 
> They will struggle to sell 25000 for that fight. I think they would struggle to fill the place if they gave them away for free


It'll be in Germany again cause that's where the :vince$ is.

Honestly though, I reckon they probably could do 50,000 in Wembley, don't underestimate how patriotic British sports fans can be at times. I mean after all, every June your neck of the woods rallies towards a certain dour Scotsman


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> It'll be in Germany again cause that's where the :vince$ is.
> 
> Honestly though, I reckon they probably could do 50,000 in Wembley, don't underestimate how patriotic British sports fans can be at times. I mean after all, every June your neck of the woods rallies towards a certain dour Scotsman


To get 50000 it would have to be a stacked under card. I agree that Germany is where the money will be.Especially were Wlad is concerned.

Every june the people down these parts like to think that for two weeks he becomes a dour Englishman :smile2:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh god why must they torture us like this? Just retire already Wlad! If he doesn't come out and actually try to fight then he needs to be gone

:fuckthis


By the way when is the deadline for Canelo to agree to the GGG fight? :hmm:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Ugh, so Wladimir has already activated his rematch clause....


YOU MEAN ANOTHER 12 ROUNDS OF *JAB-JAB-GRAB. *


YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bones said:


> YOU MEAN ANOTHER 12 ROUNDS OF *JAB-JAB-GRAB. *
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSS


I am telling you mang, this is rematch is going to be the Hagler vs. Hearns of the HW division.......:Hutz

Without Emanuel Steward around to light a fire underneath Wladimir's ass I really don't see foresee a different outcome, he's just not got that aggressive mentality to really push Fury and throw caution to the wind. You never know though, maybe I just overreacted and it was an off night for Wladimir, I mean look at Lennox Lewis with Hasim Rahman. But then again, he didn't look all that hot in the Jennings fight either so maybe time has finally caught up with him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd be pulling for Tyson in that rematch, jsut so we dont have to see anymore Klitschko fights


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If by some miracle Wladimir avenged the loss do you reckon he'd stick around to unify with Wilder, or ride off into the sunset?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

IBF threatening to strip Fury if he takes the rematch instead of facing Glazkov next. 

:HHH2 

I guess, the leeches are out already trying to extort money from him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> IBF threatening to strip Fury if he takes the rematch instead of facing Glazkov next.


Oh ffs, I long for the day when a boxer finally stands up to these sanctioning bodies and just throws all those trinkets in the trash. They're nothing but a group of greedy extortionists.

:MAD


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Marrakesh said:


> IBF threatening to strip Fury if he takes the rematch instead of facing Glazkov next.
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> I guess, the leeches are out already trying to extort money from him.


:WTF

Doesn't Fury have to take the rematch? I guess they really don't want the titles to be unified :mj2


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> :WTF
> 
> Doesn't Fury have to take the rematch? I guess they really don't want the titles to be unified :mj2


Yea, apparently they have to have the rematch right away. 

This is just seems like a federation looking for a payoff. It's shameful shit if so.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's kinda stupid anyway because the IBF are likely to receive a bigger fee from a Fury vs. Klitschko rematch than they would from a Glazkov fight.

They're probably just testing the waters to see how Fury will react, cause if they tried this shit with Klitschko he'd take them to court at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, so Glazkov was on the verge of signing to face Deontay Wilder in January before Fury dethroned Klitscko.



> Glazkov passed on a Jan. 16 shot against WBC titleholder Deontay Wilder, a deal that was far down the road to being completed, and instead chose the mandatory IBF title shot he is due, Main Events promoter Kathy Duva told ESPN.com.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14284580/vyacheslav-glazkov-opts-shot-ibf-belt-fight-deontay-wilder

What a prick. IF he defeated Wilder a unification fight with Fury or Wladimir would of been far more lucrative, but instead he wants to fight for a vacant title and remain a nobody :no:



> “*At 900,000 buys and $58 million in pay-per-view revenue, Cotto-Canelo performed superbly*,” Taffet said. “Not since (Lennox) Lewis-(Mike) Tyson in 2002 has a pay-per-view fight generated at least 900,000 buys without featuring (Floyd) Mayweather (Jr.), (Manny) Pacquiao or (Oscar) De La Hoya. It puts an exclamation point on the biggest year in pay-per-view history. I couldn’t be more thrilled for boxing, Golden Boy (Promotions), Roc Nation (Sports) and the fans.”


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/405679-mark-taffet-reveals-canelo-cotto-numbers

Woah, I expected the fight to be in the 500k range, not anywhere near 1 million buys, that's impressive. I guess Boxing is still dying right? :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy shit, I almost spat out my drink when I clicked on ESPN Boxing today. Daniel Jacobs KO'd Peter Quillin in the first round, WTF!?! unk






Upon further inspection, that seems like an extremely premature stoppage. I could understand if say it was the 8th round or something, but to stop it like that in the 1st rounds seems excessive to me. The ref should of at least given Quillin a standing 8 count IMO.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Holy shit, I almost spat out my drink when I clicked on ESPN Boxing today. Daniel Jacobs KO'd Peter Quillin in the first round, WTF!?! unk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this as well, but apparently there was no standing 8 count rule for this fight, therefore the ref had no option but to stop it. 

It was a surprising result to say the least. Apparently the winner of Eubank Jr/ O'Sullivan is slated to fight Jacobs early next year. 

I'd bet my life on Eubank turning that fight down.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Holy shit, I almost spat out my drink when I clicked on ESPN Boxing today. Daniel Jacobs KO'd Peter Quillin in the first round, WTF!?! unk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly he looked pretty damn out of it. A couple of those punches Jacobs threw hit him flush and he was stumbling around so I can see why the ref would want to stop it but yeah it did seem a bit premature :hmm:


----------



## Flesh Fest (May 21, 2015)

Is the guy in my avatar the best lb for lb boxer in the world, lads? If not, then who? Maybe Canelo?

GGG and Canelo have a mandatory fight coming up next year or else Canelo will be stripped of the belt by the WBC. Canelo says he will fight GGG, but only at his weight (155 lbs.) which means GGG would have to drop 5 lbs since he fights as a true middleweight at 160.

In any case, will Canelo get demolished by GGG's punishing body blows? Who do you have winning this?






Who's your favorite current boxer?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Personally I've thought that Andre Ward has been the P4P best boxer on the planet for a good while now, even before Floyd retired. I know it's not a popular opinion to have because of his issues with inactivity but I honestly don't think there is a better pure boxer out there.

Golovkin is probably my favorite active boxer at the moment, it's extremely hard not to be a fan of that guy, he's so humble and entertaining.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

GGG destroys Canelo, not even close. He had trouble with some of Cotto's shots and even though he never seemed in danger of being KO'd you could tell some of them hurt him at times.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ward needs to fight way better fighters, but hes up there imo.

And agree GGG beats Canelo


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Bones said:


> *Ward needs to fight way better fighters, but hes up there imo.
> *
> And agree GGG beats Canelo


Kessler, Froch, Abraham and Dawson when they were all in their prime. All multiple time World Champions. 

Every single one of them dispatched with ease. Every one of them better than anyone Golovkin has fought imo. 

I'd rate Ward as the top p4p fighter but because of his inactivity and the hype surrounding Golovkin, it's easy to see why he's a little overlooked.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> *Kessler, Froch, Abraham and Dawson when they were all in their prime*. All multiple time World Champions.
> 
> Every single one of them dispatched with ease. Every one of them better than anyone Golovkin has fought imo.
> 
> I'd rate Ward as the top p4p fighter but because of his inactivity and the hype surrounding Golovkin, it's easy to see why he's a little overlooked.


Have to agree 100% with this

GGG has fought nobody near the calibre of these guys (Kessler and Froch especially) and Ward dealt with them all with relative ease

On the other hand GGG has steam rolled every opponent put in front of him and has never once looked in the slightest bit of trouble

I would much rather see GGG step up in weight and mix it with the likes of Ward,Degale rather than step down to face Canelo.Even if Canelo stepped up to 160 i cant see any other result than a GGG win

Ward v GGG would be amazing. Technically Ward is brilliant and for me is definitely up there in the top 3 p4p fighters


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Once Ward faces Kovalev next year he'll have the opportunity to reclaim his throne.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Once Ward faces Kovalev next year he'll have the opportunity to reclaim his throne.


Now that's a fight :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Heavyweight champion *Tyson Fury was stripped of the IBF belt title Tuesday for declining to make his mandatory defense*, which is due, against Vyacheslav "Czar" Glazkov.
> 
> To fill the vacancy, the IBF ordered the Florida-based Russian Glazkov (21-0-1, 13 KOs) to face unbeaten Carson, California, contender Charles Martin (22-0-1, 20 KOs).
> 
> Even though Glazkov loomed as Fury's mandatory challenger, *he could not commit to facing him next because Klitschko exercised his contractual right to an immediate rematch*, which will take place as soon as April and likely no later than June.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14323951/tyson-fury-stripped-ibf-belt-declining-vyacheslav-glazkov-bout

Fury hadn't even been champion for a month fpalm fpalm Shit like this gives Boxing a bad name :no:



> The wait to find out whom Manny Pacquiao will fight in what is supposed to be his career finale on April 9 (HBO PPV) in Las Vegas is almost over.
> 
> Arum told ESPN.com *that Pacquiao’s opponent will be revealed during Top Rank’s truTV-televised card on Friday night* (10 ET/PT) in San Juan, Puerto Rico, where lightweight sensation Felix Verdejo and former four-division world titleholder Nonito Donaire will appear in separate bouts.
> 
> All along, Arum has said Pacquiao is considering three candidates: welterweight titlist *Timothy Bradley Jr*. (33-1-1, 13 KOs) and junior welterweight titlist and 2014 fighter of the year *Terence Crawford* (27-0, 19 KOs), both of whom are promoted by Top Rank, and long shot *Amir Khan* (31-3, 19 KOs), who is associated with Al Haymon, one of Arum’s business enemies and viewed as an unlikely opponent.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/14699/arum-pacquiao-foe-to-be-named-friday-night

My money is on Crawford. Which is a very precarious fight for Pacquaio's send off, I am kinda surprised he's in the discussion at all, you'd figure they'd want Pacman to ride into the sunset with a win.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14323951/tyson-fury-stripped-ibf-belt-declining-vyacheslav-glazkov-bout
> 
> Fury hadn't even been champion for a month fpalm fpalm Shit like this gives Boxing a bad name :no:
> 
> ...


Thats the difference between Manny and Floyd

Floyd has always been very clever with his selection of opponents and especially the timing of them. Manny justs gets it on at any time

Crawford is far to dangerous of a opponent to be fighting for what is meant to be Mannys swansong . Terence is a top quality boxer and is currently easily in my favourite 3 fighters.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Thats the difference between Manny and Floyd
> 
> Floyd has always been very clever with his selection of opponents and especially the timing of them. Manny justs gets it on at any time
> 
> Crawford is far to dangerous of a opponent to be fighting for what is meant to be Mannys swansong . Terence is a top quality boxer and is currently easily in my favourite 3 fighters.


Oh yeah don't get me wrong, I have mad respect for Manny and his fearless attitude, he'll fight almost anyone out there with a smile on his face. I am just more surprised that his management and Bob Arum are willing to send him in there with Crawford for his swansong.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Oh yeah don't get me wrong, I have mad respect for Manny and his fearless attitude, he'll fight almost anyone out there with a smile on his face. I am just more surprised that his management and Bob Arum are willing to send him in there with Crawford for his swansong.


Arum couldn't give a toss about Manny. He will be seeing it as the last big pay day he gets out of him.If it happens though it could be one hell of a scrap :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wilder's next opponent will be Artur Szpilka.


Fuck off Wilder


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Bones said:


> Wilder's next opponent will be Artur Szpilka.
> 
> 
> Fuck off Wilder


:WTF


And I hope Pacquiao faces Crawford that sounds like an interesting match up. Could send Crawford into superstardom with a win


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bones said:


> Wilder's next opponent will be Artur Szpilka.
> 
> Fuck off Wilder


Tbf Wilder deserves a pass here, because the original opponent was going to Glazkov before he forced the IBF to strip Fury. And at the end of the day he'll have to face Povetkin after this fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Alright didn't know that, I want that Povetkin fight so badly


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Me too, we probably will have to wait until Spring or Summer for the fight :cuss:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

A bit late, but I've got to give Fury credit. His awkward style and general defensive movement really troubled Wlad. I know some people were saying Wlad grew old, but I'm not so sure. The 12th round showed Wlad's cardio was fine and his footspeed didn't seem much different from previous fights. Yes he threw less, but I think that was more a case of Fury throwing off his timing, combined with his jab not having the usual success. 

What it showed for me was Wlad needs a trainer that he respects. A top trainer would've been able to snap Wlad out of his daze and got him to go to the body and cut that ring off. Hell even throw the straight right without a set up. In his corner it didn't seem like he respected anybody other then his brother. 

I still think he could get the KO in the rematch, providing he utilizes the natural gifts he holds over Fury. He's the better fighter, with a bigger punch. For all his IQ, he allowed Fury to dance around him and outsmart him. Wlad is a percentage fighter, who in recent fights only opens up after the win is all but assured. You've got to make a guy like Fury feel your power early. A solitary jab will not do the trick like his past fights.

On Wilder, I think he smokes either of the two. Wilder's style is all wrong for both of them, particularly Fury. He needs to improve the defensive side of his game, but he's clever with space and how he puts his punches together. I still think the best talent is the other British guy coming up. He looks the best prospect in the division in a very long time.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I wouldn't say that Wladimir doesn't respect Jonathan Banks but he sure as hell could of been doing with some of Emanuel Steward's fire on the night.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> A bit late, but I've got to give Fury credit. His awkward style and general defensive movement really troubled Wlad. I know some people were saying Wlad grew old, but I'm not so sure. The 12th round showed Wlad's cardio was fine and his footspeed didn't seem much different from previous fights. Yes he threw less, but I think that was more a case of Fury throwing off his timing, combined with his jab not having the usual success.
> 
> What it showed for me was Wlad needs a trainer that he respects. A top trainer would've been able to snap Wlad out of his daze and got him to go to the body and cut that ring off. Hell even throw the straight right without a set up. In his corner it didn't seem like he respected anybody other then his brother.
> 
> ...


I think Wilder is pure garbage. Clumsy, uncoordinated and loads up on single shots continuously just begging to be countered by anyone half decent.

I can't see any boxing IQ whatsoever in this guy. He's got natural talent as far as his physical attributes go but that's it imo. 

If he can fight differently to what I've seen then maybe there is more to him. :shrug 

Isn't he an ex basketball player turned boxer? Because that is exactly what he looks like to me. No finesse whatsoever. Raw as fuck and seemingly too dumb to evolve. 

I'd be shocked if he could beat Povetkin tbh. IF he ever takes that fight.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> I wouldn't say that Wladimir doesn't respect Jonathan Banks but he sure as hell could of been doing with some of Emanuel Steward's fire on the night.


The advice Banks told him, was good advice. Wlad just half-listened and did his own thing. He either needs to have his brother take over, or trust his trainer. Compare him to Fury, who followed the gameplan to an art. I suppose the other answer is he reached in and found there was nothing left. I hope its the first as a great champ like Wlad shouldn't end his career in such a way.



Marrakesh said:


> I think Wilder is pure garbage. Clumsy, uncoordinated and loads up on single shots continuously just begging to be countered by anyone half decent.
> 
> I can't see any boxing IQ whatsoever in this guy. He's got natural talent as far as his physical attributes go but that's it imo.
> 
> ...


No doubt Wilder is raw and needs polishing up. He needs to tighten up his range finder and learn to keep them hands up when the return shot comes his way. He also needs to use side-to-side movement more, attacking less in straight lines. I think in the title fight he showed a good chin and busted the other guy up with accurate shots, on both the front foot and back foot. He also seriously hurt a guy that normally is iron-jawed. 

His bread and butter right has a Corrie Saunders vibe to it. Looks crude but he has a rhythm to it that makes it hard to avoid. I think both fighters would walk onto it.

Povetkin is a good fighter, providing his conditioning is what it should be. He's a very lazy fighter and a guy like Wilder would punish that. Wilder intimidates fighters in the ring, tricks he probably learned from his b-ball days. I agree its a good test to see where here is.

Sure in another era Wilder wouldn't last, but this division is not what it was. With Wlad looking to be on the way out, the division is really unpredictable. Fury is unlikely to be a long-term champ and I agree that there is a good chance Wilder could be countered to hell. Haye may not be the same with his shoulder and Povetkin is more a gatekeeper. Exciting for sure.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Joshua wins via tko round 6


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Anybody got a link?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

http://giostreams.eu/ch45.html


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Was a pretty fun fight, good back and forth in some early exciting rounds.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Baby we got a fight going


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This is gonna be interesting...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

AJ DA GAWD :drose


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DAM missed my prediction by 1 round. 

Great fucking fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

How did Joshua look?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Very good overall, was tested a little in the second round but nothing major. Dont listen to anyone that says he was exposed or bullshit like that


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Exactly what AJ needed that was 

He got sloppy as fuck in the 2nd round and almost paid the price

He was absolutely hell bent on stopping White early and by wobbling him in the 1st round made him think it would be another easy nights work

After Dillian rocked him in the 2nd AJ lost his head for 5 minutes but from the 4th he had settled down again and started to use his jab then controlled the fight

I thought AJ was looking more relaxed the longer the fight went and he answered a lot of questions tonight about his chin and stamina

Fair play to white, He took some massive shots but continued to come forward 

The knock-out was brutal


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:damn

That was one wicked uppercut.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

https://vine.co/v/iZTHV5wWZmZ

In other news.... Roy Jones fought today. :no


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bones said:


> https://vine.co/v/iZTHV5wWZmZ
> 
> In other news.... Roy Jones fought today. :no


Jesus Christ, that's fucking depressing. Roy Jones Jr getting knocked out by Enzo Maccarinelli of all people unk3


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So apparently _Canelo_ vs. _GGG_ is actually being negotiated right now...............for a _Fall 2016_ fight fpalm



> Although everyone involved is working toward making a deal, *they almost surely will not fight next. More likely, they will make a deal that will allow for the Los Angeles-based Kazakhstan native Golovkin (34-0, 31 KOs), 33, and Alvarez (46-1-1, 32 KOs), 25, of Mexico, to have interim bouts with the goal being for them to meet next fall.
> 
> Golovkin likely will fight in late February or early March (at least) with Alvarez already penciled in for his next fight to be in early May.*


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/14748/deadline-extended-as-canelo-ggg-come-closer-to-deal

_Gamboa_ vs. _JuanMa_ :justsayin


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Jesus Christ, that's fucking depressing. Roy Jones Jr getting knocked out by Enzo Maccarinelli of all people unk3


What worse is that the fight was in Moscow and Jones was fighting in front of his home fans for the first time as he become a Russian citizen in September :lol


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

The Roy Jones fight felt like unused material from the Rocky archives.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676165006824710145
hh


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> So apparently _Canelo_ vs. _GGG_ is actually being negotiated right now...............for a _Fall 2016_ fight fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont see whats wrong with that, GGG vs Canelo is the best fight the Boxing world has to offer right now, they need to build the expectations, so it wont happen soon, there are a lot of good fighters but many of the cant bring the PPV buys and the ratings of Canelo.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

kimino said:


> I dont see whats wrong with that, GGG vs Canelo is the best fight the Boxing world has to offer right now,* they need to build the expectations*, so it wont happen soon, there are a lot of good fighters but many of the cant bring the PPV buys and the ratings of Canelo.


No they don't, the fight is ready to go right now. Canelo and GGG are two household names with plenty of experience under their belts, this fight does not need marinating at all.

Canelo is the Lineal Middleweight Champion
GGG is the number one Middleweight Contender

Cinco De Mayo 2016 is the perfect date for this fight.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> No they don't, the fight is ready to go right now. Canelo and GGG are two household names with plenty of experience under their belts, this fight does not need marinating at all.
> 
> Canelo is the Lineal Middleweight Champion
> GGG is the number one Middleweight Contender
> ...


I would put it on September, they just need to throw rumors between a GGG vs Canelo fight or even they can announce that the fight has been decided already.

If they do that the 5 de Mayo fight (with 2 other credible opponents) can make people talk about if someone of the 2 loses would there still be a fight, so the previous fight would draw a lot of more, im not talking as a boxing fan, but from a business point of view, i know already that GGG vs Canelo is the big fight and the fight that boxing needs to know who will be the face of the post-mayweather era, but thats a reason more to milk the most of that fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Well regardless of what I think, _Canelo_ vs. _GGG_ looks to be going ahead for fall 2016.



> The World Boxing Council, with the full cooperation of all interested parties, proudly announces the status of its Middleweight division. Upon the joint request of WBC Middleweight World Champion Saul Alvarez and WBC Middleweight Interim Champion Gennady Golovkin and their corresponding promotional companies, Golden Boy Promotions and K2 Promotions, the WBC has ruled as set forth below.
> 
> *Both Alvarez and Golovkin shall be entitled to make a voluntary defense of their corresponding championships, so as to maximize the interest on their highly anticipated showdown. A 15-day free negotiation period will be ordered on the completion of the earlier of the voluntary defenses or May 31, 2016*. If there is no agreement, a purse bid will be conducted under the WBC rules and regulations. If after their corresponding voluntary defenses one boxer is unable to fight the other for the undisputed WBC Middleweight Championship of the world, the unable fighter will lose his status as champion or interim champion. The fighter able to fight will be named undisputed WBC World Champion


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/406537-wbc-golvokin-and-alvarez-agree-to-fight-after-interim-bouts


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:WTF2 Sort of decision was that

I had Walters winning all ten rounds .And every round by a wide margin

Ridiculous scoring from the judges


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So how do we all feel about _Ortiz_? Is he a viable contender at HW?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> So how do we all feel about _Ortiz_? Is he a viable contender at HW?


Seems to have decent power but he is terribly slow. He is also the oldest looking 36 year old in the history of mankind 

Jennings looked awful in this fight. I thought he did o.k against Wlad but after seeing how far Wlad has regressed in the Fury bout that performance doesn't really count for much anymore

The division is wide open for me. Fury and Wilder do not convince me at all . A.J still has a lot of improving to do. Mike Perez was looking like a decent prospect but he has been found out. Povetkin and Pulev have a decent shout at titles. Oscar Rivas, Lucas Browne and Joseph Parker look like good prospects but havnt been in with anybody of note yet 

I cant work out if the division is dead on its arse or ready to take off big time


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well damn on his debut too RIP man


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thats fucked.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Well regardless of what I think, _Canelo_ vs. _GGG_ looks to be going ahead for fall 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/406537-wbc-golvokin-and-alvarez-agree-to-fight-after-interim-bouts


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Canelo was named ESPN's Boxer of The Year.



> 2015: Canelo Alvarez
> 2014: Terence Crawford
> 2013: Floyd Mayweather
> 2012: Nonito Donaire
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14437759/canelo-alvarez

Personally I feel like Gennady Golovkin was more deserving.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah GGG should've won (I bet Tyson Fury thought he should win :lol )

Who's looking forward to Haye returning? I am intrigued wouldn't say I am buzzed he looks in good shape


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Wish the heavyweight division made a comeback in America. Tyson ruined its image.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682255189282283521
fpalm


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682255189282283521
> fpalm


:no


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

They should of went with Khan, his fragile chin, Wild Card history and speed would of made for an exciting fight, but no, we're getting a pointless third bout with Bradley *_sigh_


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Damien said:


> Yeah GGG should've won (I bet Tyson Fury thought he should win :lol )
> 
> Who's looking forward to Haye returning? I am intrigued wouldn't say I am buzzed he looks in good shape


I kinda lost all respect for him in that horrible title fight with Klitschko, no doubt a tremendous athlete though.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682255189282283521
> fpalm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shitty ending to Pac's career....oh well


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Bones said:


> Shitty ending to Pac's career....oh well


Don't tell me he's actually going to retire after this disappointing fight? Well at least it's better than Mayweathers last fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Don't tell me he's actually going to retire after this disappointing fight?


Yup, it's because of his political duties in the Philippines. I get the feeling he'll come out of retirement down the road, his war chest will dry up at an alarming rate because of the massive entourage he supports and no doubt his political campaigning won't come cheap either.

It just dawned on me, why the hell didn't they go for Marquez? That would of been the perfect way to finish Manny's career considering the epic rivalry they've had over the years. I know Pac was knocked out cold in their last bout but it's still a winnable fight for him IMO.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> Yup, it's because of his political duties in the Philippines. I get the feeling he'll come out of retirement down the road, his war chest will dry up at an alarming rate because of the massive entourage he supports and no doubt his political campaigning won't come cheap either.
> 
> It just dawned on me, why the hell didn't they go for Marquez? That would of been the perfect way to finish Manny's career considering the epic rivalry they've had over the years. I know Pac was knocked out cold in their last bout but it's still a winnable fight for him IMO.


I thought Marquez didn't want to fight him anymore anyway. At least that's what I heard


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> I thought Marquez didn't want to fight him anymore anyway. At least that's what I heard


I don't blame him, he won't ever top the result of their fourth encounter. That was so crazy, I think I woke up my whole neighborhood with my reaction :lol Easily one of those great moments that makes you realize just why you love this sport. Especially considering that Marquez should of arguably beaten Pac twice before, such a sweet moment of justice for him.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Yup, it's because of his political duties in the Philippines. I get the feeling he'll come out of retirement down the road, his war chest will dry up at an alarming rate because of the massive entourage he supports and no doubt his political campaigning won't come cheap either.
> 
> It just dawned on me, why the hell didn't they go for Marquez? That would of been the perfect way to finish Manny's career considering the epic rivalry they've had over the years. I know Pac was knocked out cold in their last bout but *it's still a winnable fight for him* IMO.


More than winnable. Pac was dominating JMM before that knockout like he never had before in any of there previous bouts

What a knockout it was though. Pac has never looked the same for me since then.He used to be fearless when coming forward and always looked like he was willing to take a couple when getting close. Since then he has looked really tentative and cautious when coming forward. That k.O has affected him big time


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea no doubt in my mind, Pac would have won within 2 rounds if he didnt wlak straight int oJMM's right hand


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

While I agree to an extant you could clearly see Marquez setting up and landing that shot in previous rounds. It wasn't entirely lucky, him and Nacho had obviously realized that Manny was wide open for the shot when coming in. Marquez just set it up and timed it to perfection in that round.

You're right though, Berlino, he's not been the same ever since, far more tentative and cautious than before. I mean for Christ Sake he went the distance with Chris Algieri of all people.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

His politics and personal life didn't help either/ Seemed too distracted


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Apparently Golovkin's camp have made an offer to Billy Joe Saunders for a unification fight.



> *"We made a significant offer to Frank Warren as it is still GGG's priority to unify all the middleweight titles," Loeffler told ESPN.com. "The unification fight with Billy Joe Saunders would be at the top of the list for the next fight. They are interested but no response yet."
> 
> "We have been in communication with Gennady Golovkin's people, who have approached us with a firm offer of a unification fight with Triple G," Warren said. "I know Billy Joe has intimated he may not be quite ready for this, but money talks louder than anything in boxing and such are the sums involved it is one certainly worth considering.
> 
> "We will be sitting down to talk about the future with Billy Joe once he has enjoyed his break. He has some really tasty options out there, and whatever happens we will come up with something really special."*


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14473244/camps-gennady-golovkin-billy-joe-saunders-talks-unification-fight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Saunders want's but I don't think he should take it, he will get battered


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

My gut says he'll pass.



> I know Billy Joe has intimated he may not be quite ready for this


:bosh Not ready? You just fought for a World Title ya plum.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I knew it...



> Billy Joe Saunders has told world middleweight No.1 Gennady Golovkin he needs to make him a better offer or agree to fight him in England.
> 
> WBA-IBF champion Golovkin's team last week made Saunders an offer believed to be £2.2 million to face the Kazakh knockout machine in a world title unification clash.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14515200/billy-joe-saunders-told-gennady-golovkin-improve-offer-cede-home-advantage

Translation: I am going to price myself out because I know I'll get my ass handed to me.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Who's Billy Saunders. :banderas


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Gennady for some reason reminds me of Naseem Hamed.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TerraRising said:


> Gennady for some reason reminds me of Naseem Hamed.


Talk about two completely opposite individuals :lol The only thing they have in common is heavy hands.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Talk about two completely opposite individuals :lol The only thing they have in common is heavy hands.


Yeah they bossed the shit out of their respective divisions and actually _fought_, unlike pussyass mayweather who always hugged and dodged. Shame ol' Hamed quit in his prime.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Naseem Hamed was such a fun character, I was a big fan of his. That fight with Kevin Kelly :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TerraRising said:


> Yeah they bossed the shit out of their respective divisions and actually _fought_, unlike pussyass mayweather who always hugged and dodged. Shame ol' Hamed quit in his prime.


Oh please stop.

I loved Nas, but Mayweather's record is a list of killers. Certainly compared to Hamed's, who I loved btw. He was a class below Mayweather for sure. Floyd always wanted to fight him.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Oh please stop.
> 
> I loved Nas, but Mayweather's record is a list of killers. Certainly compared to Hamed's, who I loved btw. He was a class below Mayweather for sure. Floyd always wanted to fight him.


Yea, loved watching Nas fight. Unique talent, but his lack of dedication for the training caught up with him in the end. 

Can't believe Paq is fighting Bradley of all the people he could have chosen.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*David Haye fight with Mark de Mori to be shown on free-to-air entertainment channel Dave*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *David Haye fight with Mark de Mori to be shown on free-to-air entertainment channel Dave*


*David* Haye, *Dave* :jericho2

It's probably because no sports channels showed any interested and the fight was going for dirt cheap. On the plus side at least it's being shown on a channel I can actually watch and not a subscription service like BoxNation :draper2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Marrakesh said:


> Yea, loved watching Nas fight. Unique talent, but his lack of dedication for the training caught up with him in the end.


It was awesome watching him fight, still most people will remember him for that crazy entrance against Barrera, he had a Wu-Tang song playing and I think someone threw a drink at him too :lmao :lmao


Edit: found it







Then he gets to the ring and procedes to get schooled like a little bitch by Barrera :maury


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Sky Sports Box Office will show the eagerly anticipated super-bantamweight unification world title fight between two of Britain’s undefeated champions, Carl Frampton MBE and Scott Quigg. Tickets sold out in a matter of minutes for the must-see event at the Manchester Arena on Saturday February 27. Someone’s perfect record will go as the long-awaited clash between Frampton the IBF champion and Quigg the WBA belt holder will finally determine the number one domestic boxer in the division.
> 
> *Carl Frampton:* “I am delighted to be headlining this massive Sky Sports Box Office event on February 27 at Manchester Arena. This fight has been in the making for years, it’s finally happening and I’m going to deliver the performance of my career and win in style.”
> 
> *Scott Quigg:* “This is going to be the biggest fight of the year and I am delighted that it’s heading to Sky Sports Box Office. The build-up is going to be huge and will get tenser as we get close to February 27 – but I am totally focused on the job in hand. Everything I have done in my career has led to this fight, I know I’m better than Carl in every department. I’ve got the tools to beat him and beat him convincingly.”


http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/frampton-quigg-on-british-ppv-320149

---

*Haye wants Joshua fight*


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Unique talent? remember reading that Naseem Hamed built his career beating C and D rank fighters power with almost no technique, overrated the same as Ricky Hatton.

Still remember watching some years ago the unedited version with this gem on it

Lampley: "During pre-fight, Hamed said that if he lost tonight, it would be because Allah had written it. . .well, IT LOOKS LIKE ALLAH CAN SPELL 'BARRERA'!!!!"
George Foreman: "Oh no, Jim. Don't say that!"


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That Haye vs. Joshua fight has been talked about for ages. It's a smart fight to make for the end of the year. If Joshua can impress against Haye then he'll be ready for the world stage in 2017 IMO.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> That Haye vs. Joshua fight has been talked about for ages. It's a smart fight to make for the end of the year. If Joshua can impress against Haye then he'll be ready for the world stage in 2017 IMO.


It all depends on if Haye can pull the trigger. That shoulder injury was no joke. Prime Haye would demolish Joshua. If Haye can't throw his money shot with the same venom, you'd expect Joshua to walk him down and stop him late. 

Clever fight to make for PR and experience. It could be a miscalculation asHaye might have that one great fight left in him. He always turns up in shape and tags you when you least expect it. Joshua has done well, but he can't take the stupid risks that hurt him in his last fight.

All the talk on Nas makes my heart warm. The guy was a freak. How could you throw a shot out of position and off-balance and still drop them. Who fights squared-up like he did and still knocks fools out, thinking they had a chance. A nightmare fighter, who actually got worse when other trainers tried to establish more orthodox footwork and styles into his game.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Terence Crawford* may not have landed a fight against Manny Pacquiao but that won’t stop him from achieving his goal of becoming the best American-born fighter in boxing today.
> 
> Crawford *will defend his WBO junior welterweight title against Henry Lundy on Feb. 27 inside the Theater at Madison Square Garden in New York City*.
> 
> The bout,* along with the showdown between unbeaten lightweights Felix Verdejo and William Silva, will air on HBO*.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/407873-terence-crawford-to-face-henry-lundy-on-feb-27

Ring Magazine's 2015 Awards



> *FIGHTER OF THE YEAR*
> 
> Tyson Fury
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/407829-tyson-fury-named-ring-fighter-of-the-year-for-2015

Does the media hate Gennady Golvkin or something? What a joke.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686627776883892224
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Agree with all but there should be a category for let down of the year (Mayweather vs Pacquiao).

Bandido Vargas vs Takashi Miura was amazing, those kind of fights, were 2 boxers fight giving it all and putting an incredible fight, both of them surpassed their limits and fought like 2 warriors.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyson Fury? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

No Golovkin on any categories? :WTF


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe its racism. :floyd1


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Bones said:


> Maybe its racism. :floyd1


I kinda see where they come from when they picked Fury, but even if he wasnt chosen today the best pound per pound is Roman Chocolatito Gonzalez, so GGG even when he is my favorite, wasnt meant to win this year


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes the Fury decision can be debated, but that list is solid. Triple G suffers from not getting the star fights due to everybody ducking him. Fury did beat a certain future HOF fighter. A guy that had earned the right to be king of the division.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Yes the Fury decision can be debated, but that list is solid. Triple G suffers from not getting the star fights due to everybody ducking him. Fury did beat a certain future HOF fighter. A guy that had earned the right to be king of the division.


Fury only fought twice last year and his performance against Wladimir wasn't exactly scintillating.

Golovkin fought three times all against top ten opponents and looked incredible. 

It just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Fury only fought twice last year and his performance against Wladimir wasn't exactly scintillating.
> 
> Golovkin fought three times all against top ten opponents and looked incredible.
> 
> It just doesn't seem right to me.


Yeah I agree although Fury dethroned a future Hall of Famer it wasn't emphatic at all it was boring, GGG delivered each time


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Rumor has it Thurman vs Porter takes place in March :mark: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Rumor has it Thurman vs Porter takes place in March :mark: :avit:


Should be a good scrap :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> David Haye was over a stone lighter than Mark de Mori despite the Londoner weighing in at a career-high 16st 3lb 5oz.
> 
> Haye (26-2-KO24) tipped the scales more than 17lbs heavier than he did for his last bout; a fifth-round stoppage victory over Dereck Chisora way back in July 2012.
> 
> The former WBA champion is the same height as Australia's De Mori (30-1-2-KO26), who weighed in at 17st 5lbs 8oz ahead of his first fight on UK soil.


http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...n-at-career-high-ahead-of-facing-mark-de-mori












> Deontay Wilder weighed in for the third defence of his WBC world heavyweight title lighter than challenger Artur Szpilka.
> 
> The American (35-0-KO34) clocked 228lb on the scales after Polish visitor Szpilka (20-1-KO15) - looking in the shape of his career and enjoying some noisy support - had tipped the scales at 233lb.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wait, so Haye is almost the same weight as Wilder? :wtf2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Another Great Video by Gorilla Productions 

:bow :ti2



Blackbeard said:


> Wait, so Haye is almost the same weight as Wilder? :wtf2


That fight needs to happen soon :avit:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm personally more interested in Wilder vs Povetkin. That's the fight for me that will make or kill his hype.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Haye via TKO ROund 9


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Mori's made for Haye. I think Haye gets the TKO inside three.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I kinda want to record Wilder fight, could be explosive.

I think we might see a new WBC Champion tonight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Haye vs Joshua PLZ!

That would be amazing!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Haye's size transformation is literally unbelievable.

No way that's natural.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow superb from Haye, if only he didnt wait so fucking long, but glad hes back


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That Haye fight was an absolute farce :lmao :lmao :lmao

I can't believe they wasted Benedict Cumberbatch's time like that.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Haye looking like the incredible hulk out there :wall


And am I seeing this right we can watch the Wilder fight on the youtube showtime sports page? Well there's a countdown marker of 1 hour so we'll see... :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Charles Martin came off as a real dick in the post-match interview and the crowd was right to boo him. Glazkov got an unlucky injury and it shows no class to make fun of it


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Charles Martin came off as a real dick in the post-match interview and the crowd was right to boo him. Glazkov got an unlucky injury and it shows no class to make fun of it


Martin sounded like a fucking tool i was not surprised he's a Al Haymon guy :deanfpalm


And this fight needs to pick up a bit, Wilder needs to be more patient and throw more jabs.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Woah


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck that was brutal


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

.


Damn he went night night :lmao


Good knockout but Wilder still didn't look so good for the previous rounds


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tyson Fury is an embarrassment to this sport.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> Tyson Fury is an embarrassment to this sport.


:lmao at least he's somewhat entertaining though :side:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyson Fury is the Connor McGregor of Boxing, can talk up any fight to be something amazing

I think after last night unless Wilder lands a bomb Fury has that in the bag

I thought that bloke was dead...literally dead


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ugh, just embarrassing fpalm There's nothing entertaining about that, all I saw was an oaf get completely clowned by a moderate trash talker in Wilder.

That man right there is suppose to be the Heavyweight Champion of the World :no:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

What makes Fury exciting is he's more then beatable, just awkward as hell. His height, switch-hitting and unique use of angles make him the sort of guy that makes you sleep to a decision loss. He's unlikely to reign for very long.

Fury isn't known for a big punch or great chin, so you'd expect Wilder to walk through him, providing he tightens up his footwork, head-movement and range shots. Equally Fury could walk a boring and shit fight, if Wilder falls into the same traps as Wlad did.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> What makes Fury exciting is he's more then beatable, just awkward as hell. His height, switch-hitting and unique use of angles make him the sort of guy that makes you sleep to a decision loss. He's unlikely to reign for very long.
> 
> Fury isn't known for a big punch or great chin, so you'd expect Wilder to walk through him, providing he tightens up his footwork, head-movement and range shots. Equally Fury could walk a boring and shit fight, if Wilder falls into the same traps as Wlad did.


Wilder is not a World Champion. It's as simple as that. He looks an absolute state in the ring. Undoubtedly one of the worst Heavyweight champions in a long time imo. Although now we have Charles Martin :lol 

He doesn't walk through anybody. He's cautious and weary of being hit. There is absolutely no way he attempts to walk through Fury. Wilder has been wobbled by a few bums. 

It's funny how anyone who can do the basics even reasonably well gives Wilder nightmares because he's so clumsy, uncoordinated and crude. 

Szpilka wasn't going to get the decision anyway (as the scorecards had Wilder 4 rounds up on two of them and two up on the other) but he was very much in that fight and even ahead on some notable former boxer's cards (who had no reason to be Biased) I thought it was very close myself. 

I also thought Wilder looked terrible AGAIN. I mean Szpilka is the guy who got outclassed by Bryant Jennings. Tells you what level he is on, and had this fight gone 12 rounds (anywhere outside of America) no doubt Wilder would have been praying for a decision. 

I don't see how Wilder gives Fury much trouble at all. He's at a height and weight disadvantage, There really isn't much in it for speed and in all honesty, in pure boxing ability Fury blows him out of the water (even if he looks like a gangly mess at times) 

He's overly cautious and he's piss easy to hit. Unless Fury reverts back to how he used to fight before the second Chisora fight and walks right into his shot then I don't think Wilder has a hope in hell. Wilder won't have a clue what to do when faced with Fury's movement. He doesn't know what to do when faced with ANY movement :lol 

I'll be surprised if Wilder gets past Povetkin. Hopefully he has to travel to Russia when the purse bid collapses. If he goes out there and puts on a real champions performance and shows something else to his game I'd be impressed. 

Everything I have seen from this guy so far though has been underwhelming. I think the three British Heavyweights in Haye, Fury and Joshua all beat him with relative ease if it ever happens. I'm not British either so I'm not just hyping their fighters. I just think Wilder is going to look out of his depth when he fights someone reasonably good.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Deontay Wilder in negotiations to fight mandatory challenger Alexander Povetkin*



> Deontay Wilder has entered negotiations to fight mandatory challenger Alexander Povetkin, the WBC has confirmed.
> 
> WBC world heavyweight champion Wilder (36-0-KO35) defended his belt against Artur Szpilka in New York on Saturday night via ninth-round stoppage.
> 
> Next up for the 30-year-old American looks to be Russia's Povetkin (30-1-KO22), who was last in action in November when he stopped Mariusz Wach in the final round to cement his mandatory status.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*David Haye has been named as No 9 in the updated WBA heavyweight rankings*



> David Haye has re-entered the WBA heavyweight rankings at No 9 after his first fight in nearly four years ended in a decisive knockout win.
> 
> The 35-year-old, who spent three-and-a-half years out of the ring dealing with injuries, needed just 131 seconds to force a first-round stoppage against Mark de Mori.
> 
> Haye's reward is a swift return into the WBA's top 10, the organisation he ruled as heavyweight champion after outpointing the gigantic Nikolai Valuev in 2009.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Deontay Wilder in negotiations to fight mandatory challenger Alexander Povetkin*


We're about to find out if Wilder is the real deal or not. If he can't get Povetkin out of there I think he loses a decision or possibly gets stopped late. I'll be rooting for him though, his style, power, vulnerability and personality are exactly what this division needs right now, he could pump some fresh blood into HW for the North American fans.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

It's a sad day when Shannon Briggs of all people is in the top 5 of any rankings :WTF


Sorry Wilder, if you take that fight your run looks to be over now :maury


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

He has to though, Povetkin is his mandatory. That fight with Szpilka was a voluntary defense. It's put up or shut up time for Deontay, from here on out he should be facing nothing but top ten opponents.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

So this is happening



> Good news. World Boxing Association President Gilberto Jesus Mendoza has announced that the WBA will hold a tournament to consolidate the heavyweight titles. This means ONE heavyweight champion.







http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/wba-announces-heavyweight-tournament-321468


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> He has to though, Povetkin is his mandatory. That fight with Szpilka was a voluntary defense. It's put up or shut up time for Deontay, from here on out he should be facing nothing but top ten opponents.


For one night only. 

Honestly, I just think he's already had three chances to prove himself during his last four fights with very average fighters (who were a step up from his previous opponents) and he's been brutal in three of them. 

I don't even find his style particularly entertaining when it becomes clear that it's not really a 'style', it's a necessity because he can't box. 

Povetkin is a considerable step up in class and I think it's the end of Wilder if he doesn't find another way to get out of this. 

I guess we'll see though. I've had to eat my words before when it comes to boxing. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> So this is happening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drake1 Tyson Fury already is THE lineal HW champ. The WBA are just trying to pocket themselves some more cash with a bogus tournament.

EDIT: Upon further investigation I commend the WBA for making an effort to get rid of some of those bogus paper titles. It's a positive start from the new president.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

> Marrakesh said:
> 
> 
> > Wilder is not a World Champion. It's as simple as that. He looks an absolute state in the ring. Undoubtedly one of the worst Heavyweight champions in a long time imo. Although now we have Charles Martin :lol
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Undefeated heavyweight Robert “The Nordic Nightmare” Helenius (22-0, 13 KOs) is giving up his European Boxing Union title. The 6’6 boxer from Finland won the vacant EBU title on December 19 with a twelve round unanimous decision against Franz Rill in Helsinki.
> 
> The EBU named former opponent Dereck Chisora as mandatory challenger and ordered that fight, but Helenius decided to go in a different direction. Instead he plans to attempt to climb in the world rankings and get a shot at the world heavyweight championship.


*Chisora vs Joshua is rumoured for the strap!*

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/helenius-to-relinquish-euro-heavyweight-title-321560


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Damien said:


> *Chisora vs Joshua is rumoured for the strap!*
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/helenius-to-relinquish-euro-heavyweight-title-321560


Ah Helenius, the guy who got gifted a win against Chisora. Don't doubt the guy is ducking him. 

Chisora vs Joshua makes sense. He's being managed well. Perfect opponent for his experience. Personally, I think Joshua blows him away. Chisora never understood the point of a professional. He loves the fame and money, but rarely has the dedication to be a top heavyweight.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Damien said:


> *Chisora vs Joshua is rumoured for the strap!*
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/helenius-to-relinquish-euro-heavyweight-title-321560


I like this fight. I don't think Chisora will cause Joshua too many problems but he is always game, I'll give him that. I see it going a few rounds anyway.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah they're doing a great job of building Joshua up the right way. I have no doubt by the end of this year he'll be ready to enter the big leagues. Chisora is always game, he might not be the most disciplined or fundamentally sound boxer out there but he's dangerous.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Pacquiao: I chose Bradley because he is a different and improved fighter*



> Filipino icon and eight division world champion Manny “Pacman” Pacquiao (57-6-2, 38 KOs) is excited about closing out his career with a rubber match against WBO welterweight champion Timothy “Desert Storm” Bradley (33-1-1, 13 KOs) on April 9 at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas live on HBO PPV. “The first two fights there are a lot of questions from the fans,” the future Hall of Famer told Fightnews.com®. “I think it’s good to have the third fight. This is going to be a good fight, better than the last two fights we had. We know Bradley is improving and learning new things.”


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Super middleweight titleholder *Arthur Abraham* is 1-2 in fights in the United States. The German star will seek to even his record *on April 9*, when he will make his mandatory defense against *Gilberto "Zurdo" Ramirez* in the *co-feature between welterweights Manny Pacquiao and Timothy Bradley Jr. at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas*.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14618015/arthur-abraham-fight-gilberto-zurdo-ramirez-co-feature-manny-pacquiao-timothy-bradley-jr-fight-april-9


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

King Arthur is done. He can't pull the trigger like he used to. I also think the Pacman camp is overlooking Bradley. For me, all signs point to a Bradley win.

Pac's problem is mental. He doesn't have the same aggression since the KO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

WHo you guys got for Garcia vs Guerrero?

Garcia via UD


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> King Arthur is done. He can't pull the trigger like he used to. I also think the Pacman camp is overlooking Bradley. For me, all signs point to a Bradley win.
> 
> Pac's problem is mental. He doesn't have the same aggression since the KO.


Yeah its a risky last fight



Bones said:


> WHo you guys got for Garcia vs Guerrero?
> 
> Garcia via UD




Yeah Garcia will win and set up that Khan fight


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Yea i'm with everybody on this. Garcia UD. I like Guerrero, but I'm not sure if he has the weapons to trouble.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

Excellent start to this fight.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Guerrero looking like his prime self here, or is it that Garcia has not adjusted to him dictating the pace? :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Guerrero is one tough sob. I reckon by the end of this year we'll see Garcia vs. Thurman, possibly on PPV.

Thurman vs. Porter is a done deal for March 12th on CBS.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14633142/welterweight-titleholder-keith-thurman-shawn-porter-face-march-12


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Must give this Garcia/Guerrero fight a watch when I find the time. 

I'm picking Porter over Thurman though in that one. Can't see Thurman dealing with Porter's aggression and upper body movement all that well.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Man Garcia is frustrating as hell. When he doesn't load up and uses his footwork to create his angles, he is an excellent fighter. 

Most of Guerrero's early success came from a simple jab to set up his power shots, or his half-step counters from Garcia's wild one shot attacks.

Garcia shouldn't be getting caught by a guy who's so flatfooted and always off-balance because of his shit footwork. He really made this a fight, when it should've been a boxer taking the street-slugger to school.

He fights like this and Khan's lighting him up

As for Porter vs Thurman. My money's on Thurman. Porter's rough and tough, but Brook has put down the blueprint that a guy like Thurman should be able to implement. I've always seen Thurman as somebody who has the potential to unify the division. I'm confident he'd have too much for Garcia.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bones said:


>


Holy Shit :maury


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Anthony Joshua to be offered IBF world title eliminator*



> Anthony Joshua is set to be offered an IBF world title eliminator against Carlos Takam.
> 
> The unbeaten 26-year-old has swiftly risen through the heavyweight rankings with 15 straight victories and could soon secure a shot at the IBF belt, which is currently held by Charles Martin.
> 
> Erkan Teper is higher in the organisation's standings, but the German has tested positive for a banned substance and the IBF are waiting on a B sample test before sanctioning Joshua-Takam, which would see the winner become mandatory challenger for Martin.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Danny Garcia ordered to fight mandatory Amir Khan by June*



> Danny Garcia must defend his world welterweight title against mandatory challenger Amir Khan by June, the WBC has confirmed.
> 
> Garcia (32-0-KO18) won the vacant strap by outpointing Robert Guerrero in Los Angeles on January 23 and is now due to tackle Khan (31-3-KO19), who he stopped inside four rounds in July 2012.
> 
> In an interview reported on badlefthook.com, WBC president Mauricio Sulaiman said: "Garcia-Guerrero was a tremendous fight for the WBC championship. Now we have a champion and it's going to be a great year to come.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Anthony Joshua to be offered IBF world title eliminator*


That seems a bit soon to me. Hopefully they decline the offer and continue slowly building Joshua up for the big leagues.



Damien said:


> *Danny Garcia ordered to fight mandatory Amir Khan by June*


Poor Khan, he waited all that time for Mayweather and Pacquiao but he'll ultimately end up facing the guy who knocked him out cold :francis


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Former heavyweight titleholder *David Haye* will fight for the second time in his comeback *May 21 at O2 Arena in London*, he announced Tuesday.
> 
> Haye's opponent for the May 21 fight has not been announced, *but he suggested that Malik Scott (38-2-1, 13 KOs), of Philadelphia, is a potential opponent.*
> 
> Haye, a popular figure in his native England,* drew a crowd of about 16,000 to the arena* and a stunningly high audience of *more than 3 million viewers* for the fight against an unknown opponent on free British TV channel Dave, which was televising its first boxing event.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14655926/david-haye-fight-21-london

3 million on Dave :wow that's pretty impressive. I wonder if he'll stick with the channel now :hmm:



> With Johnson out, the IBF went down its middleweight rankings (which are rather poor, the truth be told) and arrived at No. 3 *Dominic Wade*.
> 
> And there you have it. Wade is likely *Golovkin’s April 23 opponent*.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/15103/gggs-next-foe-could-be-dominic-wade


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I heard Golovkin wants to fight at Upton Park 

Maybe he could fight Saunders or Eubank Jr there


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Eubank JR is fighting in bluewater shopping center against Nick Blackwell in his next fight. He's a long way off Upton Park, especially now that he left Matchroom after just one fight :lol 

I think Joshua would be foolish to turn down this IBF route even at this early stage. The champion is Charles Martin and he'll have a voluntary defense up first :lol 

Joshua would have to face Takam for the mandatory position so it would be a good test for him but still someone he should be getting through if he's the future ruler of this division. 

If he beats Chisora for the European title in April (if that fight happens) then I think they could well go down this IBF route. It's a fast track to a world title but it puts him on the map in America. 

This could also make Joshua-Haye a World title fight for 2017 if everything went as planned. That's a huge fight in the UK.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Joshua vs Martin would be so one sided if that happened












> The fight will take place at The Motorpoint Arena in Sheffield, and promoter Eddie Hearn told the gathered media today how he is looking forward to another great Kell Brook night. Hearn began by jokingly saying there was a sweep, which would contest who would utter a certain fighter’s name first:
> 
> *“I’ll win it for you – Amir Khan!” Hearn said, and Khan’s name was indeed mentioned a lot today, what with this on/off/on/off British super-fight being one both Brook and Hearn badly want.*
> 
> ...


http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/kel...ibf-title-defence-against-kevin-bizier-322445


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I understand the reasons for Brook taking this fight, but if Hearn fails to set up a big fight after this, he should look at linking up with another promoter. 

I agree that Joshua should go down the IBF route. Martin is that paper champ


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It just feels a bit too soon to me. Lets not all forget what happened to *David Price :cudi

Isn't the winner of Thurman vs. Porter going to be Brook's new mandatory?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

yea I think so. The problem for Brook is that he's a shy kid, that has a good chance against any of the top guys. 

Outside of Khan, he's not really talked himself into fights. He might need to sacrifice home advantage and money to make the fights happen. Problem is Hearn can make good money just milking him in the UK. 

You'd think Thurman and Porter have better options domestically, for less risk. Brook's not a charismatic guy, so the other guy will have to do the PR lifting.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Frank Bruno at 54 looks in mental condition!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow Ricky...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Wow Ricky...


Yep


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL :heyman5 

Hard to believe this man was once a complete killer in the ring


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> LOL :heyman5
> 
> Hard to believe this man was once a complete killer in the ring


Buffet killer now


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

he looked like that for 75% of the year as a pro.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

How can Kovalev be a racist when John David Jackson is his trainer? :mj4


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Apparently Cotto vs. Marquez is in talks. I am not sure how I feel about this, a couple years ago I would of love to of seen those two meet in the ring, but now.....



> *Marquez received a challenge for a fight earlier this week from Miguel Cotto's team,* and sources told ESPN that representatives for the two fighters will talk further in the coming days.
> 
> Marquez, who hasn't fought since May 2014 and has dealt with a knee injury, *said he'd like to have a fight in Mexico in May, then would seek a fight against Cotto at welterweight*.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14665770/juan-manuel-marquez-seeking-two-more-fights-retirement


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Kell Brook vs Amir Khan a step closer after progress in talks*



> Kell Brook could defend his IBF welterweight title against bitter domestic rival Amir Khan at Wembley in the summer following progress in negotiations.
> 
> An eagerly-awaited showdown between Brook and two-time former champion Khan appeared a long way off last week as the pair continued their long-running feud by trading insults on social media.
> 
> ...


http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...ir-khan-a-step-closer-after-progress-in-talks


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll believe it when I see it. Khan wants to fight before the summer because of Ramadan. Which is why I think he'll end up facing Garcia again. Hope I am wrong though.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Damien said:


>


Silly pre-fight talk. Pascal better enjoy the hype, don't see how he gets out of this one without being dropped.



> Blackbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Cotto vs. Marquez is in talks. I am not sure how I feel about this, a couple years ago I would of love to of seen those two meet in the ring, but now.....
> ...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Vader said:


> he looked like that for 75% of the year as a pro.


Used to love watching Hatton fight but he was a complete shambles outside of the ring. 

If you'd have seen him before he started a camp you'd have bet your life savings he was just a regular fat slob and not a world class athlete :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Now that Pascal is out of that way can we finally see Kovalev vs. Stevenson. That fight needs to happen this summer!


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Now that Pascal is out of that way can we finally see Kovalev vs. Stevenson. That fight needs to happen this summer!


Fight won't get made. With both of them with different promotions and the fight not being as big as May-Pac (even though it would be better because Kovalev would smash Stevenson to bits) the fight isn't big enough for promoters to come to a negotiation. It would be a fight I'd like to see, but sadly there is so much BS politics in boxing that all the "whats the fight going to be on, who will air it" rubbish gets in the way of a fight that many want to see and would generate good buys I believe. Kovalev definitely wants the fight more than Stevenson though, too be fair I only think Stevenson is getting vocal now because he knows talks for the fight will always come to a halt when it comes to the promotional side of things because I heard that just the other day talks for the bout once again came to a halt. 

On another note, "Mr Blame Game" George Groves bout last night was comical, what a mismatch, respect to Di Luisa, a geezer who is coming off 3 b2b losses, bit that fight proved nothing and imo Groves won't win a world title with Shane McGuigan or anybody, he just hasn't got it in him anymore. 2 losses 2 Froch and the frustrating ordeal with Jack have set the doubt ball rolling and I think both Murray and Callum Smith beat him, particularly Smith who would no doubt annihilate Groves within 4. 

Now roll on Feb 27th when Quigg gets stopped by Frampton


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kovalev badass :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*George Groves fancies crack at Callum Smith after comeback win*



> George Groves says Callum Smith "wouldn't be a problem" if an all-British super-middleweight fight could be made.
> 
> Groves looked sharp on his return to the ring on Saturday, stopping Italian Andrea Di Luisa inside five rounds on his first appearance since defeat to WBC champion Badou Jack.
> 
> A fourth world title shot - against WBO king Arthur Abraham - is a summer option for the Londoner, according to promoter Kalle Sauerland.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bones said:


>


:lmao :buried :lmao :buried :lmao


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Kovalev is a bad man. What a fighter. At this stage I'd pick Kovalev to stop Ward between the 10-11 round. and as for GG saying Callum Smith "wouldln't be a problem". Is he deluded? What planet is he on? Its shit like this that lost him his huge following after the first Froch fight. Talking outright rubbish. GG is the one case where fans weren't being fickle when they turned their back on him, his whiney, repetitive samey behaviour is cringey. Callum Smith would smash GG into bits it would be horrible to watch such a hiding occur.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Frank Bruno: Former world champion wants ring return*



> British former world heavyweight champion Frank Bruno wants to return to the ring at the age of 54.
> 
> Bruno, who has not fought since being knocked out by Mike Tyson in 1996, has been suffering with bipolar disorder in recent years.
> 
> ...


UPDATE:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am going to stick my neck out and say Ward beats Kovalev and makes it look easy.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I am going to stick my neck out and say Ward beats Kovalev and makes it look easy.


Yeah I agree, Ward is superior but he's just not taking the great opponents


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Yeah I agree, Ward is superior but he's just not taking the great opponents


Yeah it's a pity Ward has lost some of prime years due to injuries and a promotional tug of war. Thankfully that's now all over and he's moved up to LHW :mark:


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Bruno coming back to the ring at 54 is a terrible decision imo, but he does look in good shape lol. Ward is a great technician but he won't keep Kovalev off him for 12rnds, he will get stopped


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just have a hard time imagining Ward getting stopped. Than man has the ability to nullify fighters advantages and on top of that has a granite chin and one of the best defenses in the game. Kovalev couldn't even stop an ancient Hopkins. He's dangerous puncher and an underrated boxer but he's not on the same level as someone who I considered to be the P4P best even when Mayweather was active.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

To give credit to Hopkins, that guy is extremely hard to finish via KO, he's never lost a fight by knockout in his career actually.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> I just have a hard time imagining Ward getting stopped. Than man has the ability to nullify fighters advantages and on top of that has a granite chin and one of the best defenses in the game. Kovalev couldn't even stop an ancient Hopkins. He's dangerous puncher and an underrated boxer but he's not on the same level as someone who I considered to be the P4P best even when Mayweather was active.


I'm actually with you on this. If Ward could stay active and stop the outside bs, he'd be P4P king right now.

Ward can fight inside and outside, both as the aggressor and counter-puncher. He's not a big puncher but has enough to stop fighters rushing in. 

Ward takes Kovalev to school. Pascal is a tough SOB but he's technically a joke. Kovalev is accurate and has a good boxing IQ, but Pascal was there to make him look like the man.

I know Froch started to get to Ward late, but Froch always had sub-human cardio, that even now, nobody in the division matches. Kovalev is the perfect opponent for Ward to make a statement. Outside a lucky punch, Ward takes this easy.


----------



## jamzmaxwell (Nov 2, 2015)

*Alas....! the man of honor died off*

Anyone remember that it's death anniversary of Max Schmeling? Anyone prayed for him?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

So its just been announced that this happening...

*Amir Khan will step up in weight to fight Mexican superstar Saul 'Canelo' Alvarez for the WBC middleweight title on May 7.*


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

jamzmaxwell said:


> Anyone remember that it's death anniversary of Max Schmeling? Anyone prayed for him?


Max is a legend that doesn't get his props because of the political noise at the time. Clever fighter and a real good representative for the sport. 

He's not at Jack Johnson or Ali level, but I hold him in high regard.



Damien said:


> So its just been announced that this happening...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta give Khan credit if he's taking this. Hard fight. No way Khan will take the heavy hands of Canelo. He's not exactly difficult to hit. Canelo beat a better fighter in Cotto. Outside of hand-speed, Khan doesn't have many advantages. Canelo will counter the hell out of him and make him pay for his amateur habits.

Khan gets finished in the middle rounds. Canelo's too good a fighter, especially to give up that much weight. This better be a warmup for the Triple G fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah looks to be official, that came under the radar and a step up in weight as well. Risky move I don't think Khan wins this at all


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow. Risky fight for both guys, both giving up major advantages to the other. Fair play to them, they do take on the big fights.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait for this. Credit for Khan for taking this. Needed to fight a big name.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Crazy fight on paper. I always commended Khan's attitude but this might be pushing it. 

He would need an absolutely flawless performance here to pull this one off. He simply can't get hit clean or it's over. 

It really makes Hearn and Brook look completely delusional when their whole argument as to why Khan-Brook wasn't happening was because Amir didn't want to get in with Brook. :ti They look a bit silly now, sat in the corner promoting a fight with Kevin Bizier? Is that how you spell it?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

#prayforkhan on May 7th :maury


If Canelo was too big for Cotto he'll absolutely wreck Khan!!! Won't even feel those punches :done


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Marrakesh said:


> Crazy fight on paper. I always commended Khan's attitude but this might be pushing it.
> 
> He would need an absolutely flawless performance here to pull this one off. He simply can't get hit clean or it's over.
> 
> It really makes Hearn and Brook look completely delusional when their whole argument as to why Khan-Brook wasn't happening was because Amir didn't want to get in with Brook. :ti They look a bit silly now, sat in the corner promoting a fight with Kevin Bizier? Is that how you spell it?


Still could be the case. If Khan loses to Canelo, he'll still get big fights as he has excuses to fall on (Weight). If Brook beats Khan, it ends him as a top fighter for the foreseeable future. 

Brook likely goes after the winner of Thurman Porter, or a longshot, Ali or Garcia


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit did not expect this. 

Respect to Khan but with that chin, I see this being a KO for Saul


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> *CANELO ALVAREZ*
> 
> "As the middleweight champion of the world, I will take on the best fighters in the sport and on Cinco De Mayo weekend, I look forward to making the first defense of my titles. Amir was a decorated amateur, a two-time world champion and is in the prime of his career. Fans are in for a great fight on May 7."
> 
> ...


http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/2/2...han-quotes-from-fighters-and-oscar-de-la-hoya


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Khan hasnt even won a title at 147 and now hes fighting for the middleweight title wtf.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Smith-Mohoumadi collide in WBC eliminator April 2*



> Unbeaten super middleweight Callum “Mundo” Smith (18-0, 13 KOs) takes on Hadillah Mohoumadi (20-3-1, 15 KOs) in a WBC final eliminator at the Echo Arena in Liverpool on April 2. The unbeaten Smith is targeting a clash with WBC champion Badou Jack but must first dismiss Frenchman Mohoumadi, who also puts his European title on the line in the bout.
> 
> “Mundo’s” last action was in the Echo Arena in an all-Liverpool battle for the British and Commonwealth titles against Rocky Fielding last November, and Fielding is also back into action on the undercard taking on former European champion Christopher Rebrasse. Also, Scotty Cardle and Sean ‘Masher’ Dodd meet in a rematch for Cardle’s British Lightweight title.


http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/smith-mohoumadi-collide-in-wbc-eliminator-april-2-323440

---
*
Gennady Golovkin vs Dominic Wade set for April 23 on HBO*



> Golovkin (34-0, 31 KO) won the IBF belt in October against David Lemieux, unifying it with the WBA title he's held for some time now. Wade (18-0, 12 KO) is a 25-year-old prospect from Maryland, who in his last fight struggled to a split decision win over veteran and former titleholder Sam Soliman.
> 
> Whereas Canelo-Khan may be seen as a physical mismatch by many, Golovkin-Wade is a more traditional mismatch on paper. Wade is a legitimate middleweight, but frankly probably has less hope of winning his fight than Khan does of beating Canelo.
> 
> ...


http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/2/2...ovkin-vs-dominic-wade-set-for-april-23-on-hbo


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Crazy fight on paper. I always commended Khan's attitude but this might be pushing it.
> 
> He would need an absolutely flawless performance here to pull this one off. He simply can't get hit clean or it's over.
> 
> *It really makes Hearn and Brook look completely delusional when their whole argument as to why Khan-Brook wasn't happening was because Amir didn't want to get in with Brook. :ti They look a bit silly now, sat in the corner promoting a fight with Kevin Bizier? Is that how you spell it?*


They look very silly as they have done for a long time now regarding Khan

For so long they have been spouting garbage at how Kell is the draw and Khan needs them. Drivel of the highest order.

Amir has been in with the likes of Barrera, Judah, Maidana, Peterson, Garcia, Alexander

Other than Porter, Kells hardest fight has been against Vyacheslav Senchenko . The same Senchenko who was actually stopped by Malignaggi (If that is possible)

Kell is 35 unbeaten and his last 4 opponents have included the mighty Jojo Dan, Frankie Gavin and Alvaro fucking Robles. The guy is a fucking joke

Amir can come across as a total arsehole from time to time but he doesn't duck anybody and his fights are always guaranteed entertainment

I am Not saying Amir will beat Canelo but i think he can cause far more problems for him than people seem to be thinking.

Canelo looked totally fucking useless when he come up against the speed of Floyd and speed is the one thing Amir has in abundance .Amir also seems a lot harder to hit since he joined Hunter


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Damien said:


> *Smith-Mohoumadi collide in WBC eliminator April 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy work for GGG


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

GGG is just keeping himself active incase Canelo wants it


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy shit, that Khan vs. Canelo announcement came out of nowhere :done

Say what you will about Khan but the guy is absolutely fearless. This is an incredibly risky fight for him to take, but IF by some miracle he comes out unscathed his stock will rise immensely.

Well Khan's finally landed that marquee fight he's been clamoring for, I just hope for his sake that it doesn't end in disaster.

Devils Advocate: Say Khan somehow overcomes the odds and beats Canelo, would Mayweather come out of retirement to face him?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Holy shit, that Khan vs. Canelo announcement came out of nowhere :done
> 
> Say what you will about Khan but the guy is absolutely fearless. This is an incredibly risky fight for him to take, but IF by some miracle he comes out unscathed his stock will rise immensely.
> 
> ...


Pac fight imo. Khan's not a good matchup for Mayweather. Tall, Good Jab, lightning speed and good engine. Same reason why Floyd wanted nothing to do with Williams. 

Mayweather's only coming out of retirement for Pac II, providing he doesn't blow his money at the casino.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

There doesn't seem to be a drastic size difference :hmm:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Canelo vs Khan: Fight has rematch clause, according to De La Hoya*


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn Roach looks old, but he's on point here. Most of Khan's problems come from sticking with a team that didn't teach Khan the basics of the pro game. They didn't correct the bad habits that Khan now has trouble shaking.

Its a shame Roach or his current trainer didn't get him at the start. It shows how good Khan's natural ability is. He's had a good career despite still having obvious technical issues.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> There doesn't seem to be a drastic size difference :hmm:


If the difference isnt in size, then its in muscle, im sorry but middleweight is too much for Khan, and even in that division Canelo is know for being a strong puncher, im sorry but i dont think Khan can go past the 7 round


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> Holy shit, that Khan vs. Canelo announcement came out of nowhere :done
> 
> Say what you will about Khan but the guy is absolutely fearless. This is an incredibly risky fight for him to take, but IF by some miracle he comes out unscathed his stock will rise immensely.
> 
> ...


I assume that's actually his main motivation for taking the fight. He's been wanting that Mayweather fight for two years and even got into a verbal altercation with Floyd just recently at the Garcia vs Guerrero fight. I think he's taking a shot at glory and trying to pull off a huge upset to entice Mayweather into coming back to fight him. props to him for taking the fight either way (as cool as it would be to see him pull off an upset like this, I'm actually hoping against it since I want to see Canelo vs GGG sometime soon.)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> There doesn't seem to be a drastic size difference :hmm:


Khan got KO by 149 pound Danny Garcia lol. Imagine would Canelo would do


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Guillermo Rigondeaux reportedly returning March 12 in UK, facing Jazza Dickens*



> Rigondeaux (16-0, 10 KO) has had a rough time finding fights the last two years, ever since his defeat of Nonito Donaire to become the top dog at 122 pounds in the summer of 2013. Since then, he's fought four times, beating Joseph Agbeko on HBO, Sod Kokietgym in Macau, Hisashi Amagasa in Japan, and Drian Francisco last November on the Cotto-Canelo card, which was his first fight with new promoter Roc Nation.
> 
> Since Roc Nation is a fledgling company and Rigondeaux can't really headline his own cards in the United States, going over to the UK and fighting on a Frank Warren card does make sense. It keeps the 35-year-old Rigondeaux active, at the very least.
> 
> Dickens (21-1, 6 KO) is really no match for Rigondeaux on paper. In his toughest assignment to date, he was stopped in 10 rounds by Kid Galahad in September 2013. Since then, he's won five straight fights, beating Josh Wale for the British super bantamweight title last March, and successfully defending it against Martin Ward in November.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

kimino said:


> If the difference isnt in size, then its in muscle, im sorry but middleweight is too much for Khan, and even in that division Canelo is know for being a strong puncher, im sorry but i dont think Khan can go past the 7 round


Canelo isn't a fully fledged Middleweight just yet. He's not even fought at 160lb's nor has he even defeated a proper Middleweight. Lets be real here, Cotto was nothing more than a blown up Welterweight, an exceptionally talented one but a fairly small guy none the less. There's a reason why he and Golden Boy aren't rushing into a fight Golovkin.



Bones said:


> Khan got KO by 149 pound Danny Garcia lol. Imagine would Canelo would do


True but then again a guy like Mathew Hatton was able to go the distance with Canelo.......

Nobody is denying Khan has a fragile chin (_I certainly ain't_) but he's vastly improved his defense in the last couple years.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Canelo isn't a fully fledged Middleweight just yet. He's not even fought at 160lb's nor has he even defeated a proper Middleweight. Lets be real here, Cotto was nothing more than a blown up Welterweight, an exceptionally talented one but a fairly small guy none the less. There's a reason why he and Golden Boy aren't rushing into a fight Golovkin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are overestimating Khan, and so many of the British posters here.

Khan is not fighting Canelo to see if Floyd come out of retirement to fight him

Canelo is fighting Khan because De la Hoya wants a credible opponent that Canelo can easy K.O, dont get me wrong Khan is a good boxer, but Canelo style and the weight problems are way too of a bad of a match for Khan, sorry but he is gonna get ripped apart, and the worst part is, that is the true motive of this fight.

Its all about GGG vs Canelo


Hall of Famer Nacho Berinstain (Dinamita Marquez trainer) says that is an easy fight for Canelo. 
Most of the boxing newspapers and critics in Mexico arent fools, they know the reason of this fight, and they know that this is a big disrespect for all the middleweights.

The consensus here in Mexico is "If Canelo doesnt KO Khan it will be a disgrace for him"


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

kimino said:


> You are overestimating Khan, and so many of the British posters here.
> 
> Khan is not fighting Canelo to see if Floyd come out of retirement to fight him
> 
> ...


I am not, I am fully aware of Khan's limitations and flaws. I was just pointing out that the size difference isn't big as I originally thought it was :quimby


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I am not, I am fully aware of Khan's limitations and flaws. I was just pointing out that the size difference isn't big as I originally thought it was :quimby


Canelo's natural weight is around 170-175(for the last fight he was 180 when he got to the ring) whole Khan has what 3 fights in 147 lbs?, im sorry but there is lot of weight difference.

Khan punches arent going to hurt Canelo so Canelo will be more agressive againt a glass chin Khan


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Damien said:


> *Guillermo Rigondeaux reportedly returning March 12 in UK, facing Jazza Dickens*


I would rather watch keeping up with the Kardashians , every day, for the next year, then watch that lazy, unambitious fool fight again. He's the only fighter I've watched that literally put me to sleep.



kimino said:


> You are overestimating Khan, and so many of the British posters here.
> 
> Khan is not fighting Canelo to see if Floyd come out of retirement to fight him
> 
> ...


That's how I see it. Classic promoter trick. I hope Khan goes Buster Douglas on Canelo's ass.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> That's how I see it. Classic promoter trick. I hope Khan goes Buster Douglas on Canelo's ass.


Me too, even if im Mexican and i think that Canelo is a good boxer (obviously better than Khan), he is way too overrated and the way México's TV and Golden Boy promotion handle his opponent is very similar too Floyd.

To be honest i am going to cheer for GGG if Canelo and him fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

kimino said:


> Canelo's natural weight is around 170-175(for the last fight he was 180 when he got to the ring) whole Khan has what 3 fights in 147 lbs?, im sorry but there is lot of weight difference.
> 
> *Khan punches arent going to hurt Canelo* so Canelo will be more agressive againt a glass chin Khan


Do you not remember Cotto's little brother rocking Canelo? I do. Speed and precision can win fights, you don't need to be a power puncher to gain your opponent's respect.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Do you not remember Cotto's little brother rocking Canelo? I do. Speed and precision can win fights, you don't need to be a power puncher to gain your opponent's respect.


I just dont see, Khan having that speed (while heavier) and precision at a high enough level, to do something against a guy who has handled way heavier punches without problems, dont get me wrong in Boxing everything can happen, just that for me there is more than 80% of probability that this fight may end in a KO in an early round.

And do you expect he will be the same boxer, he was 19 in that fight and he still KO'd him in the 9th round


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

kimino said:


> Me too, even if im Mexican and i think that Canelo is a good boxer (obviously better than Khan), he is way too overrated and the way México's TV and Golden Boy promotion handle his opponent is very similar too Floyd.
> 
> To be honest i am going to cheer for GGG if Canelo and him fight


Frustrating as Floyd did the same thing to Canelo. He's a monster talent, but Golden Boy need to stop with the weight games. If the Triple G fight gets made, I wouldn't be shocked to see so many stipulations, that you'd think the Authority is running things.

GGG has my respect as he's got to the top, despite so many fighters avoiding him. Canelo vs GGG and the Kovalev vs Stevenson negotiations are examples of why boxing really needs a shakeup.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Frustrating as Floyd did the same thing to Canelo. He's a monster talent, but Golden Boy need to stop with the weight games. If the Triple G fight gets made, I wouldn't be shocked to see so many stipulations, that you'd think the Authority is running things.
> 
> GGG has my respect as he's got to the top, despite so many fighters avoiding him. Canelo vs GGG and the Kovalev vs Stevenson negotiations are examples of why boxing really needs a shakeup.


Agree, still i dont think this fight is going to do well $$$$ wise, a lot of Mexican fans wont be fooled + Lets get serious Khan has no drawing power, it will deppend on how they promote this fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Khan ending up cold on the canvas or doing a jelly leg dance is certainly a high possibility. I am not denying the existence of his extremely fragile chin.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Khan ending up cold on the canvas or doing a jelly leg dance is certainly a high possibility. I am not denying the existence of his extremely fragile chin.


I know bro, sorry but i am not mad at you, but to De la Hoya and the WBC, because they will sell this fight as the "big chance" for Khan and a lot of British fans will get their hopes up, when they probabily are expecting the contrary.

Just think it this way, why does Khan deserves a shot at the middleweight title?, Khan is the challenger, Canelo is the draw, Khan hasnt fought anyone in that division to deserve it, then why should they risk Canelo to an unworthy (match in middleweight wise) Khan? Because they fully expect Khan to lose


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I hear you. The Middleweight division has been held hostage ever since Martinez lost to Cotto. It's disgusting that these guys refuse to defend against fully fledged Top Ten Middleweights and continue to make a mockery of the title by fighting smaller opponents at catch weights unk3


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I hear you. The Middleweight division has been held hostage ever since Martinez lost to Cotto. It's disgusting that these guys refuse to defend against fully fledged Top Ten Middleweights and continue to make a mockery of the title by fighting smaller opponents at catch weights unk3


That happened when JMM fighted Floyd, its a shame this thigs, and what they do to avoid GGG are the things that are killing Boxing


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Freddie Roach doesn't expect Pacquiao's next fight to be his last*



> "If he doesn't win the senate race, what will he do? Does he go back to being a congressman? Being a congressman and a boxer is OK. Being a senator and boxer may be a little too much. ... I do know Manny well, though. He would love to be the senator who defended his title someday. I don't think this is his last fight for some reason. I just don't see it because he has a lot left in him. His work ethic is still great. I'd be disappointed if this was his last fight."


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> Khan ending up cold on the canvas or doing a jelly leg dance is certainly a high possibility. I am not denying the existence of his extremely fragile chin.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Tyson Fury: Heavyweight champion says he may quit boxing*



> World heavyweight champion Tyson Fury has still not decided if he will fight Wladimir Klitschko again and could quit boxing.
> 
> Fury upset Klitschko to claim the WBA, IBF and WBO titles in November and is due to take on the Ukrainian in a rematch in May or June.
> 
> ...


---

*Guillermo Rigodeaux: Carl Frampton and Scott Quigg are cowards*



> "Frampton and Quigg are both cowards for finding ways to avoid the best in their division. We wait in anticipation to see if the winner of a great fight between them would step up and step in the ring with me, so the whole world can see who the best 122 pound fighter is.
> 
> "Fans should come see the real super world champion in Liverpool, as I'll be ready to put on a show and be in a position to happily knock out the winner, if either would even fathom the idea of stepping in the same ring with me."


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Eddie Hearn looking at Golovkin, Cotto, Garcia and Thurman for Kell Brook*



> "Golovkin, Cotto, Thurman, Garcia," Hearn told Kugan Cassius of IFL TV on Wednesday. "We might have to travel, but I want to make the big fights here because I'm a British promoter and my partner is Sky."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Eddie Hearn looking at Golovkin, Cotto, Garcia and Thurman for Kell Brook*


Get the fuck out of here, there's no way Eddie Hearn is seriously considering Golovkin as an opponent for Kell Brook :lmao :lmao :lmao

Cotto vs. Marquez seems likely for September so that leaves Garcia and Thurman. Those two are the type of opponents Kell should be facing at this stage. I reckon he'll end up meeting Thurman :mark:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Garcia is the logical choice. Beats Garcia, Khan is the likely next opponent. Triple G would murder him. Not saying it would be easy, but I do think Thurman, Cotto and Marquez are winnable fights.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Thurman beats Brook and then goes on to unify with Garcia in the fall IMO.

EDIT -



> "*I feel that when they say heavyweight champion of the world* -- *that's a world traveler, not just in your home country. When my legacy's over and done, I want to be labelled as someone who went behind enemy lines, fought everybody and had great exciting fights every time I came back*."


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14719539/deontay-wilder-says-fight-tyson-fury-england

:clap :clap :clap What a refreshing attitude from an American fighter for a change. Wilder is starting to make a fan out of me.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Thurman beats Brook and then goes on to unify with Garcia in the fall IMO.
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> ...


100% agree on Thurman. Wilder's a good guy. He's got a lot to learn, but he got the potential to be a big hit with the casuals. I wonder if this could be the starting hype for a Povetkin fight in Russia. 

Fury(If he doesn't retire), Cuban guy, Wilder, Povetkin, Haye and Joshua. A very interesting 2016/2017 for the heavyweight division.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Apparently Charles Martin is looking to fight Anthony Joshua on April 9th bypassing the eliminator and he's willing to travel to England.

Clearly wants a big payday as he's aware he may not be holding that belt for too much longer (which he would get in England against AJ)

I think there is virtually no risk for AJ if he takes this fight. Even _if_ he lost, he could easily come again. 

I don't think too many people would be of the opinion that he would lose though. 

Martin around the level AJ should be fighting but he actually has a world title. :shrug He shouldn't as it rightfully belongs to Fury, but that's the way it is. 

The fight would do huge numbers in the UK (Box Office again) off the back of AJ/Whyte. Would also boost Joshua's value in the UK which is already on the rise. Fight two more decent/good opponents to close out year and then...

Joshua vs Haye in summer 2017 at Wembley for a World title. It's a huge fight. 

This will be interesting if this pans out this way.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

He's not ready. Handing Joshua a world title right now would be putting the cart before the horse. Did we learn nothing from David Price? Beating Martin is one thing, he would have to defend the title against seasoned pro's.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shit that's terrifying


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Bones said:


> Shit that's terrifying


It is, some years ago the small city where i live had a "war" between 2 drug cartels and the police and army, and 2 times i've heard shots a lot of times worse (one lasted like 3-5 minutes), and its one of the worst experiences you can have in your life.

Anyway R.I.P to the one who died.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> He's not ready. Handing Joshua a world title right now would be putting the cart before the horse. Did we learn nothing from David Price? Beating Martin is one thing, he would have to defend the title against seasoned pro's.


Yeah no way should you give AJ a world title shot now, although he would beat Charles easy the keeping would be the toughest bit of the journey.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the kid going "what's happening" in the video breaks your heart.

Sounds like it was a drug gang turf war.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

kimino said:


> It is, some years ago the small city where i live had a "war" between 2 drug cartels and the police and army, and 2 times i've heard shots a lot of times worse (one lasted like 3-5 minutes), and its one of the worst experiences you can have in your life.
> 
> Anyway R.I.P to the one who died.


One man died according to reports. 


RIP


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694991568990670848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695005200931647489


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

On the shooting. Irish gangs have been synonymous with boxing for many years. Sad, but not surprising. There have been rumors of a certain gym in Spain, with a number of UK fighters, being a potential front company. There was a punishment attack on one of the trainers.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> On the shooting. Irish gangs have been synonymous with boxing for many years. Sad, but not surprising. There have been rumors of a certain gym in Spain, with a number of UK fighters, being a potential front company. There was a punishment attack on one of the trainers.


Yeah the gym is the MGM Marbella, and your on about the shooting of Jamie Moore. 

As for Canelo-Khan, I'd of liked to of been there to see the looks on Hearn and Brooks faces when that deal was made. Khan will be up against it here, he needs to not stay in the pocket as long and utilize his fast hands and feet and just try and pepper Canelo with shots all night. Canelo is very slow on his feet so Khan must go in with a strategy that will exploit this. I favour Canelo to chin check Khan at some point in this fight though and get him out of there. I rate Canelo very highly, maybe not as high as some others, I don't think its an exagerration to say that Canelo is slightly overrated, his size alone gets him places in that ring sometimes rather than general boxing skills and ring generalship. I do like Canelo though and he has plenty of time to develop more skills and I do tip him to beat Khan in a brutal finish.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> He's not ready. Handing Joshua a world title right now would be putting the cart before the horse. Did we learn nothing from David Price? Beating Martin is one thing, he would have to defend the title against seasoned pro's.


Most of these seasoned pro's are journeymen. I have little doubt that he'd get a couple of 'free' title defenses similar to what Deontay Wilder has done for the entirety of 2015 due to the current state of the IBF rankings. 

We all know it's not a legitimate world title anymore but there are hundreds of thousands of fans in the UK who won't view it that way. 

No one is even ranked one or two with the IBF atm so he'd have plenty of time to fight guys like Chisora (who is ranked), Takam or Glazkov if/when they a a mandatory is declared before facing someone good. 

To me, there is little difference in contesting for this belt or the European title. Similar level of opponents, but this provides Hearn with all the marketing ammo he needs with Joshua holding one of the world belts and potential super fights with Fury/Klitschko or Haye a possibility for next year. 

I'm taking this point of view because everything leads me to believe they want to have AJ in those fights by next year. If they were planning on taking it slower I'd say you are right, but they don't seem to be.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

I like to get behind my fellow countymen, and if Joshua does as well as people suspect then fairplay to him, but I think AJ is a severe KO waiting to happen


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Gennady Golovkin could take on ring legend Bernard Hopkins*



> Middleweight kingpin Gennady Golovkin could provide the opposition for Bernard Hopkins' final bout.
> 
> The unbeaten Kazakh (34-0-KO31), defends his WBA, IBF and WBC (interim) world titles against mandatory challenger Dominic Wade on April 23 and wants to face WBC champion Saul 'Canelo' Alvarez later in the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Anthony Joshua could face Charles Martin on April 9, says Eddie Hearn*



> "There have been some big opportunities that have been bandied around, some of which I think people felt we wouldn't be willing to take but after speaking to Anthony and his trainer, he's more than willing to take.
> 
> "Now it's a case of flushing out the people that aren't real and focusing on the ones that are and April 9, if we get our way, is going to be a night to remember at The O2.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

WBA Interim champion Luis Ortiz is going to defend his belt against Tony Thompson on March 5. :mark: (Source: http://www.boxingnews24.com/2016/02...-wba-interim-heavyweight-world-title-march-5/ )


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Gennady Golovkin could take on ring legend Bernard Hopkins*


Not sure how I feel about this. It's an interesting idea though.



PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> WBA Interim champion Luis Ortiz is going to defend his belt against Tony Thompson on March 5. :mark: (Source: http://www.boxingnews24.com/2016/02...-wba-interim-heavyweight-world-title-march-5/ )


That's a good test for Ortiz, Thompson is THE gatekeeper at HW.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hopking will get KO for the first time in his career


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bones said:


> Hopking will get KO'd for the first time in his career


You really think so? Kovalev couldn't stop Hopkins and he's probably got a good 30 or so lb's on Golovkin.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shit really?? Hes that much heavier?

Still hes 51 and hasn't fought in a year.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Well that's just a guess on my part considering how far apart in weight divisions they are. His age and inactivity could play a factor, and there's the fact that Hopkins would have to come down in weight to meet Golovkin. We could end up with another Pacquiao vs. De La Hoya scenario.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Shannon Briggs wants to fight David Haye in London*



> Shannon Briggs has thrown down the challenge to fellow former world heavyweight champion David Haye.
> 
> Briggs (59-6-1-KO52) is now 44 but has won eight on the trot - including six first-round stoppages - since losing a unanimous decision to Vitali Klitschko in 2010.
> 
> ...


http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...on-briggs-wants-to-fight-david-haye-in-london

---

*Kevin Mitchell calls off European title shot and retires from boxing*



> Kevin Mitchell has withdrawn from his European title bout and announced he is retiring from boxing with immediate effect.
> 
> The 31-year-old compiled a record of 39-4-KO29 and won the British and Commonwealth titles as a super-featherweight in 2008.
> 
> ...


http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...f-european-title-shot-and-retires-from-boxing


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

All the best to Kevin Mitchell, what a career. And GGG-Hopkins is a fight that should not happen, it would end badly for Hopkins there is no need to see this fight. I love GGG, an avoided fighter, but what credit can he gain from beating Hopkins at this late stage in the game,


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> WBA super lightweight super champion Adrien Broner (31-2, 23 KOs) confirmed during Tuesday night’s PBC telecast that he will defend his world title against Mayweather Promotions fighter Ashley Theophane (39-6-1, 11 KOs) on April 1. The bout will be televised by Spike TV.


http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/broner-confirms-defense-against-theophane-324041



> Evgeny Gradovich and Arthur Abraham will fight on the undercard of the Manny Pacquiao-Timothy Bradley clash in Las Vegas on April 9.
> 
> Abraham's (44-4-KO29) WBO super-middleweight title defence against mandatory challenger Gilberto "Zurdo" Ramirez (33-0-KO24) will be chief support, and the German is looking forward to making his Vegas debut at the MGM Grand Garden Arena.
> 
> ...


http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...raham-confirmed-on-pacquiao-bradley-undercard


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It could be happening people!



> Unbeaten British heavyweight Anthony Joshua is in talks over an IBF world title fight against Charles Martin.
> 
> Joshua's promoter Eddie Hearn has confirmed that American Martin, also undefeated, is a possible opponent for Joshua at London's O2 Arena on 9 April.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Damien said:


> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/broner-confirms-defense-against-theophane-324041
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...raham-confirmed-on-pacquiao-bradley-undercard


So it figures all this may beef was a set up for a theophane fight. Theophane is one of those fighters that can make you look real bad.

King Arthur is done, so don't expect much from him

I'm going to review some Martin tapes, but from the fights I've seen, I wasn't impressed. Looks like a payday fight and set up for Joshua vs Haye.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I heard a rumor that Jerry Jones wants Canelo vs GGG at Dallas stadium in the fall. Now that would be epic :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Deontay Wilder* and mandatory challenger *Alexander Povetkin* are *in talks for a May 21st title fight at Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York*, promoter Lou DiBella told RingTV.com on Thursday.
> 
> DiBella said he spoke with Russian promoter Andrey Ryabinski about the framework of a deal for the WBC heavyweight title fight and is waiting to hear back.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/411135-deontay-wilder-and-alexander-povetkin-are-in-talks-for-may-fight-in-ny

I'll be rooting for Wilder but this is going to be an extremely tough night for him. Hopefully he can pass this test with flying colors and dethrone Fury later in the year.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

So this is real...

*Roy Jones Jr is fighting...a fan? for $100k*



> Jones, 47, has a career record of 62-9 (45 KO) over his 27-year pro career, and was last seen in the ring in December, when he was brutally knocked out by Enzo Maccarinelli in Russia. Jones won world titles at middleweight, super middleweight, light heavyweight, and heavyweight.
> 
> Now, some yokel who submits a video will be in the ring with Jones, and if the fan beats him, he gets $100,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:lmao


What is Jones loses


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:sodone I have no words 

:haha :deanfpalm


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

absolutely ridicolous from RJJ. absurd. never thought i'd hear anything like it, what a legendary fighter he was with a great skillset and now this.... pfft. 

anyway, something a little less ridicolous the frampton vs. quigg "the gloves are off". https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_WC9Y7tFUE


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Undefeated featherweight champion Roman 'Chocolatito' Gonzalez will face McWilliams Arroyo for the WBC Flyweight championship on the undercard of Gennady 'GGG' Golovkin vs. Dominic Wade. (Source: http://www.boxingnews24.com/2016/02/roman-chocolatito-gonzalez-faces-mcwilliams-arroyo-423/)

Chocolatito will murder this guy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I love the fact they keep pairing up Chocolatito with Golovkin on the same cards :mark: That's smart promotion right there.

Jones fighting a fan for $100K is just beyond tragic. It's clear to me that he's in dire need of cash, otherwise why else is he continuing to lace them up?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Oiky said:


> absolutely ridicolous from RJJ. absurd. never thought i'd hear anything like it, what a legendary fighter he was with a great skillset and now this.... pfft.
> 
> anyway, something a little less ridicolous the frampton vs. quigg "the gloves are off". https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_WC9Y7tFUE


Who wins Quigg or Frampton?


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Is their a weight restriction in that? would love some 7ft nutter to clobber jones, hope they post audition vids.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Joshua/Martin confirmed earlier today. 

Should be an interesting fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Joshua/Martin confirmed earlier today.
> 
> Should be an interesting fight.


He will KO Martin easily but my fear is when he faces someone like Haye or everyone else in top 10 AJ gets into trouble


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Crazy to think that Joshua could end up unifying all the titles before he's even had his 20th pro fight. I just hope the IBF don't try to pull anymore shenanigans when it comes time to unify, what they did to Fury was disgraceful.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Crazy to think that Joshua could end up unifying all the titles before he's even had his 20th pro fight. I just hope the IBF don't try to pull anymore shenanigans when it comes time to unify, what they did to Fury was disgraceful.


According to Hearn if Joshua wins the first defense mandatory would be Nov 21


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Bob Arum: Vasyl Lomachenko-Nicholas Waters a done deal*


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't think this is a good idea for Joshua, he can definitely win this fight but it certainly puts him in position to be in fights he can't win straight after.

Shooting their loads too early, he should of fought Chisora for what would be a step up in competition, payday and exposure.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> *Bob Arum: Vasyl Lomachenko-Nicholas Waters a done deal*


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

> Amir Khan (31-3, 19 KOs) says he was left with no other choice but to move up to the middleweight division to face WBC 160lb champion Saul “Canelo” Alvarez (46-1-1, 32 KOs) because no one wanted to fight him in the welterweight division. Khan says Floyd Mayweather Jr. was too afraid to fight him, and Manny Pacquiao and Danny Garcia didn’t want the fight either.


What the fuck? He could have faced Keith Thurman, Shawn Porter or Kell Brook on his own division.

He must be pretty upset that everyone is writing him off the fight so early to be bulshitting like that. 

Also check this out; Mayweather claims that Canelo is not cherry-picking the fight with Khan. 


> “Now everyone wants to say, ‘Canelo was cherry-picking! Canelo was cherry-picking!’ Not true,” Mayweather said to Fighthype.com. “I don’t think that people should be saying that Canelo is cherry-picking because they don’t say it’s cherry-picking when they ask for me to go up to 160 to fight Triple G, so, you know, I don’t think that’s fair.”


 (Source: http://www.boxingnews24.com/2016/02/mayweather-says-canelo-not-cherry-picking-facing-khan/)
:booklel This fucking guy talking about cherry-picking.
So apparently Khan is moving up divisions because a loss against a full middleweight like the hyped up Canelo wouldn't hurt his career like losing to Kell Brook, for example. What a disgrace are these guys to boxing fans.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Julio Cesar Chavez Jr says deal to fight Badou Jack is close*



> Julio Cesar Chavez Jr has revealed a deal is very close for a world title fight with WBC super-middleweight champion Badou Jack in April.
> 
> Former WBC middleweight champion Chavez Jr (49-2-1-KO32) has been out of the ring since fracturing his hand during a unanimous decision win over Marcos Reyes in July.
> 
> ...


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Watched on ESPN all this week that Floyd is threatening to come back out of retirement to fight Garcia at 5 de Mayo and he would/could steal the main event from Canelo/Khan


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Gay couples are “worse than animals,” says Manny Pacquiao*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Julio Cesar Chavez Jr says deal to fight Badou Jack is close*


I guess that means Jack won't be unifying with Degale then? :sad:

Will Chavez even be able to make the weight?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I guess that means Jack won't be unifying with Degale then? :sad:
> 
> Will Chavez even be able to make the weight?


Nope

*James DeGale to defend world title against Rogelio Medina*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

https://twitter.com/MikeDelMoro/status/700043371583250432


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Serves him right for being an ignorant fucking moron


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Who wins Quigg or Frampton?


Frampton, via mid-late stoppage. Even Martinez who Quigg keeps banging on about destroying is picking Frampton. However, in that Gloves are Off I do think Quigg verbally mullered Frampton.

But ultimately, Frampton has been to places in boxing Quigg has never been to, he has ground it out when the going got tough and proved he can come back and win. I think Quigg will definitely pose Frampton some threats in there, particularly with regards to body shots and his pace, but I think ultimately Frampton will work Quigg out, and he will get that stoppage, maybe even getting up off the floor to achieve that, but I am saying Frampton will come out on top here.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Gennady Golovkin to face winner of Saul Alvarez v Amir Khan, says promoter Tom Loeffler*



> The winner of Saul 'Canelo' Alvarez v Amir Khan is mandated to face Gennady Golovkin and the contracts are signed, says Golovkin's promoter Tom Loeffler.
> 
> WBA 'Super', IBF and WBC 'interim' world middleweight champion Golovkin (34-0-KO31) defends his IBF strap against mandatory challenger Dominic Wade in California on April 23, while Britain's Khan (31-3-KO19) takes on WBC champion Alvarez (46-1-1-KO32) two weeks later in Las Vegas.
> 
> Loeffler revealed that a deal is already in place for the heavy-hitting Kazakh to try to add another belt to his collection but also opened the door to a fight with current WBA holder, Daniel Jacobs (31-1-KO28).


http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...lvarez-v-amir-khan-says-promoter-tom-loeffler


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Damien said:


> *Gennady Golovkin to face winner of Saul Alvarez v Amir Khan, says promoter Tom Loeffler*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...lvarez-v-amir-khan-says-promoter-tom-loeffler


Finally is on paper


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Unified light heavyweight titlist *Sergey Kovalev*, who likely will fight this summer, and *Andre Ward*, who makes his 175-pound debut against Sulivan Barrera on March 26 (HBO), are on a collision course for later this year. *They have a deal in place to meet as long as they win their upcoming fights*. Should they do that the working date for their *HBO PPV* showdown is *Nov. 19* at a venue to be determined.


Wish it was sooner but at least we know the two will meet this year :mark:



> Slugger* Lucas Matthysse* (37-4, 34 KOs) is likely to make his *welterweight debut* on the *Canelo Alvarez-Amir Khan HBO PPV undercard* at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas, and *his probable opponent is Mauricio Herrera* (22-5, 7 KOs), who would also be moving up in weight if the fight is made. Both fighters are interested in the bout and Golden Boy is working to finalize the deal. The site deal for the card to take place at the new 20,000-seat T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas is close to being finalized, according to Golden Boy.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/15329/notes-dates-penciled-in-for-kovalev-ward-and-cottos-return


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Philippines is still being held back by religion


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Representatives of *Miguel Cotto* and *Ruslan Provodnikov* have discussed matching them on *June 18*, possibly on *pay per view*, but the talks are in the introductory stage and several hurdles must be cleared, a source told RingTV.com on Friday. The fight would take place at* Barclays Center in Brooklyn*.
> 
> One snag that could preclude the bout from happening is a lawsuit that Banner Promotions, Provodnikov’s promoter, filed against Cotto promoter Roc Nation last summer. Banner’s Artie Pelullo and Joe DeGuardia of Star Boxing, who co-promote former junior middleweight titlist Demetrius Andrade, sued Roc Nation last July, charging Jay Z’s firm of intentionally meddling in their exclusive contract with the undefeated boxer.
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/412001-talks-between-cotto-and-provodnikov-are-underway-but-hurdles-remain


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Matthysse vs. Herrera is a very intriguing match up, I hope it's set up.


I got Cotto over Provo if that fights made, Cotto still got a lot left in the tank and even with him on the slide I think his overall boxing skills trumps Provos power.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Wilder vs Povetkin fight headed to purse bid*



> Now it gets really interesting. As talks have "failed" between the two camps, WBC heavyweight titleholder Deontay Wilder and mandatory challenger Alexander Povetkin are now headed to purse bid, and there's every reason to believe that Povetkin's team will win this, even though Wilder's adviser Al Haymon is considered boxing's biggest power broker.
> 
> It's true that Haymon has deep pockets and controls a large part of boxing in the United States, and thus a large part of the biggest fights out there with the biggest names. Povetkin's team, however, has a lot of money behind it for big fights. In 2013, their team put up a record $23 million purse bid to win the rights to a mandatory fight with Wladimir Klitschko, and they brought the fight to Moscow. Klitschko won, of course, but the point is that Povetkin's team has a lot of money.
> 
> This has been one of those things we've talked about since this fight was made mandatory. If Povetkin's team wins the purse bid, will Wilder (36-0, 35 KO) agree with the terms to go to Russia, where Povetkin (30-1, 22 KO) and his handlers would no doubt want the fight?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Wilder vs Povetkin fight headed to purse bid*


Well considering Wilder made a big hoopla recently about being a "_Traveling Champion_" I don't see why he would refuse to defend in Russia. Especially if Povetkin's promoters pay an extravagant amount to win the purse bid. We'll shall see.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Adonis Stevenson vs. Andrzej Fonfara rematch planned for May or June*

---

*Hughie Fury vs. Alexander Ustinov in negotiations for March 26th*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Keith Thurman injured, March 12 fight with Shawn Porter postponed*



> The eagerly anticipated showdown between Keith Thurman and Shawn Porter will have to wait a bit longer. Thurman, who was set to face Porter on a March 12 show on CBS, has been injured in a car accident, and will have to postpone the fight.
> 
> The injuries are "not considered serious," according to the press release from Showtime and DiBella Entertainment, and promoter Lou DiBella expects the fight will be rescheduled soon.
> 
> "While it's unfortunate that we must temporarily postpone this marquee matchup, a main event of the magnitude of Thurman vs. Porter requires both fighters be healthy and at their best." said DiBella. "Keith is anxious to resume training as soon he is able and both he and Shawn are looking forward to a new fight date."


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Nigel Benn says third Chris Eubank fight needs to be agreed soon*



> Former world champion Nigel Benn has given old foe Chris Eubank a deadline to agree to a third fight.
> 
> Benn (42-5-1-KO35) was involved in two classic encounters with Eubank (45-5-2-KO23) in 1990 and 1993 - fights which ended in a ninth-round stoppage win for Eubank and a controversial draw.
> 
> Despite being 52, Benn has told Sky Sports he is in "the shape of my life" to record a victory over the 49-year-old Eubank, insisting the ball is now firmly in the Brighton man's court.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Might as well just make Nigel Benn vs. Roy Jones Jr while we're at it unk3


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> "We're looking at possibly having ‘King Kong' on the card if everything goes well in March," De La Hoya said. "This is the best heavyweight on the planet today and we want to keep him extremely busy and force the top heavyweights to fight him."


http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/2/2...z-diego-de-la-hoya-likely-for-undercard-spots


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Commission won't allow Roy Jones Jr. to fight a 'random fan'*



> The executive director of The Arizona State Boxing & MMA Commission says Jones Jr. will have to fight someone with a proven professional record in order for them to license his proposed freak show.
> 
> Roy Jones Jr.'s dream of legally knocking out a trash talking fan screaming for his retirement just isn't meant to be. So sorry to all you couch potato hopefuls out there, but none of you will be getting a shot at Roy Jones Jr. for a $100,000 prize.
> 
> ...


http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/2/2...wont-allow-roy-jones-jr-to-fight-a-random-fan


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Aw I actually wanted to see that as bad a train wreck as it would have been lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Commission shouldnt allow Roy Jones to fight again, period lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Broner: Ashley Theophane is one of the best*



> Four-division world champion Adrien “The Problem” Broner (31-2, 23 KOs) defends his WBA super lightweight 140-pound world title against Ashley “The Treasure” Theophane (39-6-1, 11 KOs) Friday, April 1 on Spike from the DC Armory in Washington, D.C. During the negotiations for the fight, Broner told Theophane’s promoter Mayweather Promotions, “You put Ashley on one of your private jets. Bring him to come see me and I bet I bring the girl out of that boy like Bruce Jenner.”
> 
> However, since then, Broner has a newfound respect for Theophane. “Ashley Theophane is a world class fighter and this is going to be a tough fight for me,” Broner stated. “I’m very excited to fight in Washington, D.C. My following is huge in D.C., it’s my second home, and I think we’re going to give the fans what they’re looking for. I want to fight the best in the 140-pound weight division and Ashley Theophane is one of the best.”


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Hearn trying to get in there


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Hearn trying to get in there


Frampton looks shook to me. Quigg was like a rock and Carl couldn't handle it. So exciting, I can't wait for Saturday :woo

What time is the fight do you know? _William Hill_ says about 10pm.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Frampton looks shook to me. Quigg was like a rock and Carl couldn't handle it. So exciting, I can't wait for Saturday :woo
> 
> What time is the fight do you know? _William Hill_ says about 10pm.


Yeah I would say around then, the show itself starts at 6 on Box Office


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Yeah I would say around then, the show itself starts at 6 on Box Office


Ooft, no way am I sitting around for 4 hours watching undercard fights :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Ooft, no way am I sitting around for 4 hours watching undercard fights :lol


Yeah I will tune in when its time, probably from 9:30ish, the undercard ain't even that great :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Alexander Povetkin camp wins purse bid for Deontay Wilder bout*

The Russian camp's $7.15 million bid defeated Dibella's by over $2 million.



> Despite losing the bid, DiBella is quite confident that "The Bronze Bomber" will take the fight rather than vacate his title.
> 
> "We're very happy to fight for 70 percent of 7.15 million on our side," DiBella told ESPN. "There was never any chance that Deontay was going to vacate his title. The fight is happening. If they put the fight in Russia, then I hope [Russian President Vladimir] Putin can personally attend so he can watch 'Sasha' get knocked out."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If that fight happens in Russia we'll see just what kind of stuff Wilder is made of. I've always viewed Povetkin as an incredibly difficult opponent for him, but now he'll have to defeat him abroad as well, he'll leave this fight a man regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:yes

Now Wilder has to win period no love from the judges here


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Fight day!


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

The fight has started! :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Well that took a while to get going and I think that's what cost Quigg big time!

Frampton Unified Champion!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I missed the fight because of Bisping vs. Silva. Was it a fair decision? The reports I read said Quigg didn't really get going until the second half of the fight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone scoring it close is having a laugh.

Frampton dominated. Quigg and trainer were a disgrace through 6 rounds, every one of which should have gone to Frampton by default. Sky seriously exaggerated Quigg's comeback too. Carl was never really in trouble and was holding his own at the worst of times. The 12th round was masterful.

It wasn't his greatest performance and he's almost certainly not going to beat Rigondeaux (if he even fights him) but Frampton is a class act. Delighted for the guy, absolute gentleman.

I imagine they'll have a rematch and I imagine significantly fewer people will tune in after those first six rounds.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

big game fight, difficult opponent. quigg with the mourinho park the bus tactics. awful to watch. shame the guy is from manchester as i feel obliged to support him.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cracking atmosphere 

My worry for Quigg was that he would do the same as he did in the Salinas fight and start really slow and leave it to late .Awful tactics

Rounds 1-6 were a total non event and it would be nigh on impossible to score any of them for Scott as he barely threw a punch. I have just watched the fight on t.v and what is really alarming is that Joe was telling Scott that he was boxing brilliantly after rounds 3 and 4. Problem is that Scott is that numb and honest he was listening to him

As soon as Scott was told he was well behind on the cards he stepped it up and looked by far the stronger fighter in the exchanges.Frampton was hanging on big time at the end of round 11 and although a lot busier barely landed a thing all night long.He was punching nothing but gloves for most of the night.

Two things we learned from last night is that Frampton is no were near as good as he thinks he is and Quigg needs to tell Joe Gallagher to fuck right off


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amir Khan: I know I can take Canelo's power*



> "I really promise you're going to see a different Amir Khan in this fight.
> 
> "I've been let down so many times in having the biggest fights. There's a lot of big names I've wanted to fight but just couldn't get those fights.
> 
> "I know I can take his power, take his speed and I really have the tools to win this fight."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

There's really not much of a size difference. You wouldn't think these guys are two divisions a part.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe it will be a close fight?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Amir Khan's going to overcome the odds :cena3

Would be kinda hilarious if he somehow pulled off the upset, especially since Canelo vs. Golovkin is already being planned :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Amir Khan's going to overcome the odds :cena3
> 
> Would be kinda hilarious if he somehow pulled off the upset, especially since Canelo vs. Golovkin is already being planned :lol


Khan vs Golovkin


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Khan vs Golovkin












Golovkin would end up in prison for murder.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Broner: Mayweather is gone, everyone else is too boring, so I’m taking over the sport*



> *Adrien Broner*: “This is really a big fight for me. I know that Ashley Theophane is going to come to fight, because he has something to prove. He’s going to try to take my world title. A lot of people told me I wouldn’t be here. I come from nothing. Like cereal and water nothing. I’m very fortunate to have someone like Floyd to look up to. I don’t want to be like Floyd though, I don’t want to be like any man. I admire him and respect him, but I’m creating my legacy.
> 
> “At the end of the day, Floyd and Ashley aren’t on my side. I’m against them. They’re coming to dethrone me. They’re my enemy right now and I’m going to beat Ashley down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Broner is a tool and I hope he gets ko'd :avit:


Khan vs Golovkin would be best for business :HHH2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*WBA issues deadline for Carl Frampton to fight Guillermo Rigondeaux*


> The WBA, after congratulating Carl Frampton on beating Scott Quigg this past weekend, has issued Frampton a deadline to face Guillermo Rigondeaux by June 27th. After all, what better way to say congratulations than by saying "Now fight the man that nobody wants to face!"
> 
> Rigodeaux was stripped of his world title by the WBA last November citing his inactivity, but the sanctioning body had the graciousness of naming him "champion in recess" understanding his difficulty in securing fights while also noting his accomplishments.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Yea, that fight isn't happening. All risk for Frampton and he has to sell the fight like crazy.

Quigg should go for it though. I think the Cuban is beatable, despite his evasive skills.

I thought the Quigg vs Frampton was a bad fight and both were nowhere near their best. Quigg just never came out of his shell until Carl started to tire.. I'm certain Frampton broke his jaw early.

Frampton wasn't great, but boxed smart and paced the fight well. He didn't throw many big shots, but concentrated on fast scoring shots.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Carl Frampton will go nowhere near the elusive Cuban genius that is Guillermo Rigondeaux. He would get badly outclassed and beaten.

As for Canelo-Khan posts, Khan is going to do well for about 4-5rounds and then he is going to get absolutely swatted, beaten by brutal KO. 

And Broner will not take over boxing. just won't happen.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Tyson Fury vs Wladimir Klitschko rematch '100%' on, says promoter*



> Tyson Fury's rematch with Wladimir Klitschko will "definitely" be his next fight.
> 
> The heavyweight world champion's promoter, Mick Hennessy, has confirmed the bout will happen and is expecting to make an announcement soon.
> 
> ...


---

*Carl Frampton must fight Guillermo Rigondeaux by July 27, WBA orders*



> Carl Frampton has been ordered to fight Guillermo Rigondeaux by July 27 to avoid being stripped of his WBA super-bantamweight title.
> 
> The Belfast fighter (22-0-KO14) added the belt to his IBF strap with a split decision win over Scott Quigg, live on Sky Sports Box Office.
> 
> In the post-fight press conference, Frampton's manager Barry McGuigan appeared to rule out the Cuban as a possible opponent, saying: "He's amazing on the back foot but he's negative. What do we gain by fighting him?"


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope the Fury vs. Klitschko rematch takes place in the UK this time.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I hope the Fury vs. Klitschko rematch takes place in the UK this time.


Fury should have the say as the World Champion imo


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Damien said:


> Fury should have the say as the World Champion imo


Fury's not in boxing for the love. He'll go to the moon, if Wlad's guys get the numbers right.

Who you guys got on Ali vs Vargas?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Good lord just saw Terrence Crawford's fight. :banderas


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Supposedly Berto facing Ortiz again on April 30 :bosh :WTF :done


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Supposedly Berto facing Ortiz again on April 30 :bosh :WTF :done


The first fight was entertaining :draper2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> The first fight was entertaining :draper2


That was how many years ago? I'm sure watching two overrated past their prime guys will be fun to see kind of like the Mosley Mayorga fight


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

So I caught the Ortiz and Ali fights. Nothing on the UFC fights, but still entertaining.

We learned Ali can't fight from the backfoot. Vargas had laser accuracy with that overhand right. Good stoppage and potential Vargas vs Bradley looks interesting.

Ortiz is a one man WMD. His power and handspeed is up with the better heavyweights in the division. I'm sure Thompson in his prime could beat him, as he did tag the cuban. Heavyweight is getting good. All the top guys are at a similar level, with no outright top heavy like in the past

Ortiz vs Wilder/Povetkin
Fury vs Joshua/Haye/Martin

Nice core of a division.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Another rumor has Crawford fighting Provonikov :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wasn't Sadam Ali offered step aside money so Bradley could fight Pac again? I bet he regrets turning that down now :hayden3


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Wasn't Sadam Ali offered step aside money so Bradley could fight Pac again? I bet he regrets turning that down now :hayden3


I think so. Ali fight shows that fighting for single points in the amateurs, is a hell of a lot different to fending off a guy looking to get you out of there.

He doesn't have enough variety to be a top guy. Single shots only work if you have freaky natural advantages, like crazy power or Hearns style long arms. 

I'm down with Crawford vs Siberian Rocky. Could be an interesting clash of styles. Russian guy always makes fights competitive

Lucas Browne also took the interim/regular WBA(Whatever the hell that means) belt from Chagaev, right in Chechnya. Impressive win. I'm not high on him, but he'd make a good first defense for Fury or Wlad.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> I think so. Ali fight shows that fighting for single points in the amateurs, is a hell of a lot different to fending off a guy looking to get you out of there.
> 
> He doesn't have enough variety to be a top guy. Single shots only work if you have freaky natural advantages, like crazy power or Hearns style long arms.
> 
> ...


It basically makes Browne #1 to the real WBA Champion who is Fury


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/news/12183/10196836/nigel-benn-offers-chris-eubank-50-50-split-and-wants-to-fight-at-wembley



> Nigel Benn has demanded Chris Eubank "stop talking rubbish" and offered him a 50-50 split to fight him for a third time, with Wembley his preferred venue.
> 
> Benn (42-5-1-KO35) last fought in 1996 while Eubank (45-5-2-KO23) has not been seen in a professional boxing ring since 1998 - but both men have expressed an interest in turning their rivalry into a lucrative trilogy.
> 
> ...


:deanfpalm

Surely this is just a publicity stunt 

No way can these guys be serious about fighting again


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Berlino said:


> http://www.skysports.com/boxing/news/12183/10196836/nigel-benn-offers-chris-eubank-50-50-split-and-wants-to-fight-at-wembley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS











> Lucas Browne's stunning knockout of Ruslan Chagaev last Saturday earned him the best win of his career, the WBA heavyweight title, and a date with forty-two-year-old Fres Oquendo. The fight serves as a semifinal to the WBA's seven-man heavyweight tournament, an attempt to unify the standard title, Super title (currently held by Tyson Fury), and interim title (currently held by Luis Ortiz).
> 
> Oquendo (37-8, 24 KO) has fought the likes of David Tua, Chris Byrd, and Evander Holyfield in his nineteen-year career, but has yet to lodge a single win over a top-flight heavyweight. He last fought more than a year and a half ago in a bid for the vacant WBA belt, losing a majority decision to Chagaev that snapped a five-fight winning streak. The two intended to fight again last October, with the winner taking on Browne, before Oquendo suffered a shoulder injury less than two weeks out.


http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/3/7/11173298/fres-oquendo-up-next-for-lucas-browne


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...x-vs-jazza-dickens-off-as-cuban-returns-to-us



> Guillermo Rigondeaux's fight with Jazza Dickens is off after the Cuban star returned to the United States.
> 
> The unbeaten super-bantamweight - widely considered to be among the world's best pound-for-pound fighters - was due to take on Dickens on the undercard of Saturday's Terry Flanagan-Derry Mathews world title contest in Liverpool.
> 
> ...


Strange behaviour from Rigo

He struggles enough for opponents as it is. This will only make it harder for him


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Berlino said:


> http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...x-vs-jazza-dickens-off-as-cuban-returns-to-us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Rigo vs Frampton ever happens its clearly going to happen in US then


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Damien said:


> If Rigo vs Frampton ever happens its clearly going to happen in US then


I dont think Frampton will go anywhere near him and i dont blame him tbh.

There is very little interest in screening Rigo fights and i think the fight would end up a near shut out for Rigo anyway


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't think Frampton should back off if he had to fight Rigondeaux, I can definetely see Carl Frampton outboxing this guy.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> I don't think Frampton should back off if he had to fight Rigondeaux, I can definetely see Carl Frampton outboxing this guy.


No way would Frampton out box Rigo. Highly possible he would put him on his arse as Rigo has been dropped a few times but no chance would Frampton out box him. I wasn't really impressed at all with Frampton against Quigg. He didnt throw many combinations at all was very flat footed and he was very easy to hit. Rigo would dance round him all night long


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Frampton would take him out. Rigo is gunshy. The reason why he is more terrible then usual to watch.

Just don't see him taking the fight. It wouldn't sell. Rigo is a known problem to make deals with. Rigo has nothing to lose, Frampton has everything.

Frampton has gassing trouble, but a guy like Rigo doesn't have the activity to expose it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Deontay Wilder heading to Russia for world title defence against Alexander Povetkin*

This is the real test for Wilder!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stunning Steve (Mar 11, 2016)

Boxing > UFC


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Carl Frampton: Belfast boxer set to fight Santa Cruz*



> Carl Frampton is set to move up a division to fight Mexican Leo Santa Cruz for the WBA world featherweight title this summer.
> 
> The Belfast man is the current IBF and WBA world super-bantamweight champion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Carl Frampton: Belfast boxer set to fight Santa Cruz*


Now that is a fantastic fight!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Remember when people were criticizing Frampton for hiring Al Hamyon, where are they now :mj5


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Miguel Cotto vs. James Kirkland is in talks for June 18th :sodone

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/414611-miguel-cotto-is-in-preliminary-discussions-to-face-james-kirkland-on-june-18


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That should be a good fight, Cotto really needs a win here. A loss versus Kirkland could mean his career ending. Kirkland is no push over, he only has two losses and it's against Canelo who is killing it since his loss to Mayweather 2 years ago.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Holo Ren said:


> That should be a good fight, Cotto really needs a win here. A loss versus Kirkland could mean his career ending. Kirkland is no push over, *he only has two losses and it's against Canelo who is killing it since his loss to Mayweather 2 years ago.*


:mj


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I misworded my sentence there, it was meant to mean one of his losses came from Canelo.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Wilder v. Povetkin?
Frampton going after Santa Cruz?
COTTO V. KIRKLAND!?

This year seems to be pretty great for the boxing fans. I found nothing but good news here.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> Wilder v. Povetkin?
> Frampton going after Santa Cruz?
> COTTO V. KIRKLAND!?
> 
> This year seems to be pretty great for the boxing fans. I found nothing but good news here.


You know it bro. Boxing's starting to boom again. With Pac, Floyd and Wlad all leaving around the same time, I think the promoters realize they gotta get it together. 

I see what Holo's trying to say on Kirkland. Wolfe trained Kirkland turns up, I'm not sure if old Cotto can take that heat and insane cardio. Cotto's known for fading down the stretch. If Ann's training him, good chance for Kirkland to shock the world.

Frampton vs Santa Cruz is the high-level fights I want to see. Great, Great matchup.

I know some of y'all not high on Wilder, but if he beats Povetkin he's the real deal. Povetkin's as legit as they come.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> You know it bro. Boxing's starting to boom again. With Pac, Floyd and Wlad all leaving around the same time, I think the promoters realize they gotta get it together.
> 
> I see what Holo's trying to say on Kirkland. Wolfe trained Kirkland turns up, I'm not sure if old Cotto can take that heat and insane cardio. Cotto's known for fading down the stretch. If Ann's training him, good chance for Kirkland to shock the world.
> 
> ...


If Cotto loses to Kirkland he's pretty much done, but I expect to see a pretty good match if he can keep up with Kirkland speed.

Deontay Wilder is a pretty good hitter, but he needs to prove he is up to the big leagues taking up a big name, like Povetkin. Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of Wilder, but he's not a very good technical boxer, but hey, his reach and power gets him wins and his last match with Szpilka was decent, I don't see what's wrong with him. :draper2

His fight versus Povetkin will be fucking great, I can't wait.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> You know it bro. Boxing's starting to boom again. With Pac, Floyd and Wlad all leaving around the same time, I think the promoters realize they gotta get it together.
> 
> I see what Holo's trying to say on Kirkland. Wolfe trained Kirkland turns up, I'm not sure if old Cotto can take that heat and insane cardio. Cotto's known for fading down the stretch. If Ann's training him, good chance for Kirkland to shock the world.
> 
> ...


Depends how he beats Povetkin. He's always going to have a puncher's chance given his power. Even if that power is not as fearsome as initially thought. 

I think he's massively overrated and has no chance of outboxing Povetkin on any level. Even if he has the physical advantages he has no real idea of how to use them. He's clumsy, uncoordinated and relies on loading up on shots far, far too often. 

If he wins, then he knocks Povetkin out imo and if he does that while turning in another bumbling performance then I'll still be far from impressed. 

I think Povetkin beats him 7-8 times out of 10 quite comfortably.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cotto going for a quick W before he gets a big fight in the fall (Y)


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> Depends how he beats Povetkin. He's always going to have a puncher's chance given his power. Even if that power is not as fearsome as initially thought.
> 
> I think he's massively overrated and has no chance of outboxing Povetkin on any level. Even if he has the physical advantages he has no real idea of how to use them. He's clumsy, uncoordinated and relies on loading up on shots far, far too often.
> 
> ...


Povetkin isn't the most technical boxer either, I think it goes 50-50 for both boxers.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*David Haye hopes to face WBA champion Lucas Browne in May
*


> David Haye has revealed he is holding talks about a possible fight against WBA heavyweight champion Lucas Browne on May 21.
> 
> The Londoner is yet to announce his next opponent, with Shannon Briggs and Malik Scott both claiming they are being considered, but Haye has claimed that Browne could be in the opposite corner at London's O2 Arena.
> 
> Browne recently claimed a version of the WBA title with a comeback stoppage win over Ruslan Chagaev last weekend and promoter Ricky Hatton said this week he will consider lucrative offers to the Australian.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *David Haye hopes to face WBA champion Lucas Browne in May
> *


This disgusts me. Haye shouldn't be able to waltz into a title shot after a farce of a comeback fight :no:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> If Cotto loses to Kirkland he's pretty much done, but I expect to see a pretty good match if he can keep up with Kirkland speed.
> 
> Deontay Wilder is a pretty good hitter, but he needs to prove he is up to the big leagues taking up a big name, like Povetkin. Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of Wilder, but he's not a very good technical boxer, but hey, his reach and power gets him wins and his last match with Szpilka was decent, I don't see what's wrong with him. :draper2
> 
> His fight versus Povetkin will be fucking great, I can't wait.


Cotto vs Kirkland is a great fight for the fans, but not sure how smart it is. 

Kirkland has real good pop and I think he shouldn't be judged on the Canelo fight. Canelo being a front-foot counter-puncher, Kirkland was the perfect opponent to look good. Cotto doesn't have that size and power. Like you said Cotto should have the beating of him, but if Kirkland can make it a brutal inside-mid range war, not sure Cotto take that heat at this stage in his career.

Yea Wilder's got the heart that I like in fighters. His game has so many holes, but thats what makes this fight so good imo. 



Marrakesh said:


> Depends how he beats Povetkin. He's always going to have a puncher's chance given his power. Even if that power is not as fearsome as initially thought.
> 
> I think he's massively overrated and has no chance of outboxing Povetkin on any level. Even if he has the physical advantages he has no real idea of how to use them. He's clumsy, uncoordinated and relies on loading up on shots far, far too often.
> 
> ...


From a physical and style point, I think he's perfect for Wilder. I agree if he loads up his shots, Povetkin gets the decision. Needs to follow the Wlad blueprint. Pump that piston jab out and be clever on his timing for the big right. When Povetkin slips the range shots and gets close, unleash those uppercuts. Povetkin's chin is suspect, I mean he got rocked by Huck and his body is soft. I agree that Povetkin's the more well-schooled boxer and the simple home run attacks of Wilder will not be enough. 

You could be right, as this is Wilder's first big test, but I think Wilder's power will come to play more then you think. I suspect he may take this by TKO.



Blackbeard said:


> This disgusts me. Haye shouldn't be able to waltz into a title shot after a farce of a comeback fight :no:


Yea I'm with you. Haye is a big name though, so they were always going to hotshot him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Shit!!!! Have you guys seen the recent picture of Marcos Maidana?



Spoiler: :damn


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Holy Shit!!!! Have you guys seen the recent picture of Marcos Maidana?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :damn


Who did Maidana eat? :lol

Shannon Briggs is in the country :serious:


----------



## Jordanblackpool (Mar 18, 2014)

Lets go champ! 

Looks like Briggs is gonna chase the Haye fight. Not sure what a win against Briggs proves for Haye tho!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> Who did Maidana eat? :lol


Maidana's trying out the Hatton diet


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Dereck Chisora will meet Kubrat Pulev in an IBF heavyweight title eliminator*



> Dereck Chisora will face Kubrat Pulev on May 7 with a world title shot and the European championship on the line.
> 
> The winner will earn a crack at the IBF heavyweight championship currently owned by Charles Martin, who will defend his title against Anthony Joshua on April 9, live on Sky Sports Box Office.
> 
> Should Joshua win Martin's belt, he could immediately be put on a collision course with domestic rival Chisora if the Finchley heavyweight can win a sixth consecutive fight against Pulev in Hamburg.


Joshua vs Chisora later in the year then


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Holy Shit!!!! Have you guys seen the recent picture of Marcos Maidana?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :damn


In negotiations to fight Lucas Browne. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> *Dereck Chisora will meet Kubrat Pulev in an IBF heavyweight title eliminator*
> 
> Joshua vs Chisora later in the year then


That's a really good fight. Either guy would be a tough test for Joshua.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Man I know Argentinean meat is good, but damn Maidana!
:taker

Can Chisora still go?
He looked like shit against Fury?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Maidana said fuck it I'm gonna try n eat those millions the Floyd fights got me :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Reminds me of this what with Maidana


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642989681114750976


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh boy rumor has it Brandon Rios wants a fight with Golovkin of all people. :WTF


Pray he doesn't get it :done


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Dragonballfan said:


> Oh boy rumor has it Brandon Rios wants a fight with Golovkin of all people. :WTF
> 
> 
> Pray he doesn't get it :done


Poor guy. At least he is seeking to fight GGG, unlike other fighters that avoid Gennady. :draper2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If anyone is curious about one of the most powerful men in Boxing, Al Haymon, they should check out this feature that Thomas Hauser is doing on him over at _Ring Magazine_. It's fascinating.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/415547-what-we-know-about-al-haymon-part-i-2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/711999081728581632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712000385200877568


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/711999081728581632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712000385200877568


Here's the new World Champion then


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The return of Vacant :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> With Deontay Wilder vs Alexander Povetkin nearly official for May 1 at Khodynka Ice Palace in Moscow, the undercard is also coming together, with a world title unification at cruiserweight, and the return of some familiar names and prospects.
> 
> The cruiserweight title unification will pit WBA titleholder Denis Lebedev (28-2, 21 KO) against IBF titleholder Victor Ramirez (22-2-1, 17 KO), certainly a more than solid co-feature fight for the show. Lebedev, 36, has won three straight since a knockout loss to Guillermo Jones in 2013, beating Pawel Kolodziej, Youri Kalenga, and Lateef Kayode, with only Kalenga going the distance. Ramirez, 31, beat Ola Afolabi last April for the interim IBF belt, and was elevated to full titleholder before his October defense against Ovill McKenzie, which wound up a draw.


http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/3/2...dev-ramirez-cruiserweight-unification-planned


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/3/2...dev-ramirez-cruiserweight-unification-planned


Nice! Hopefully this ends up being a part of the telecast.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Kell Brook vs Bizier this weekend!

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...ug-it-out-with-kevin-bizier-on-saturday-night


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is anyone else excited for the return of Danny '_Stuntman_' Wheeler this weekend? 

A cookie to whoever understands that reference.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Adrien Broner accused of violent armed robbery*



> Adrien Broner is back in the news once again. And once again it isn't for good reasons. TMZ is reporting that the junior welterweight champion is a wanted man after Broner allegedly attacked a man outside of a Cincinnati bowling alley around 3:30am back on January 21st. Broner has been charged with felonious assault and aggravated robbery and has warrant out for his arrest.
> 
> The alleged victim tells police that Broner was upset after he decided to call it a night and go home after Broner lost thousands of dollars to him in a series of high-stake bets at the lanes.
> 
> ...


Ward vs Barrera is also this week


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Same thing happened to Oquendo when he fought Chagaev in Chechnya. 

They are testing a different sample so hopefully Lucas can clear his name. He maintains he's innocent- he is limited and in my opinion probably wouldn't have retained the title past Oquendo but I liked him. Seems like an all around decent dude.

As far as Adrien Broner goes the guy was always a full blown retard. Maidana tuning him up was one of the best thing in boxing the past couple of years


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Shane Mosley to be trained by Roberto Duran for next fight*

---

*Terence Crawford and Viktor Postol in negotiations for July 23rd bout*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Crawford is going all in


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I really think Crawford has the potential to be a P4P megastar in the near future. The kid is incredibly talented.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Kell Brook just smashed what was in all words was a jobber


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Danny "Stuntman" Wheeler is back :mark: :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ward looked terrific. That fight with Kovalev :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Update: Nick Blackwell in medically induced coma, has 'small bleed' outside of brain*



> We do have an update this morning on the condition of Nick Blackwell, who collapsed in the ring yesterday following his 10th round stoppage loss to Chris Eubank Jr in London




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714042498193223680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714044015902068736


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Deontay Wilder*’s WBC heavyweight title defense against *Alexander Povetkin* on *May 21* finally has a landing spot: *Megasport Arena* (formerly known as Khodynka Ice Sport Palace) *in Moscow, Russia*. Povetkin promoter Andrey Ryabinsky confirmed the news on his Twitter account on Monday, giving shape to a fight that has taken on a shroud of secrecy in the United States because of Ryabinsky’s control over the specifics.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/416585-deontay-wilders-title-fight-with-alexander-povetkin-has-an-address

I hope Wilder will be able to overcome the odds. He made me a fan during his last fight.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Fuck. So sad.. 
This virtually argues Haye's points on allowing pros back into the amateur ranks.

I do feel boxing needs to get serious on fighters getting thrown as a body, without any concern about a potential mismatch. I know this was for a title, but its not good for boxing, a situation where a guy has no chance in hell of winning, while the fans try to predict when his body hits the floor. 

I'd also propose far tougher sanctions on the trainer/promoter's cut, with the final penalty being the withdrawal of their license to operate in boxing. If a company or gym has a history of bad matchups, fighters getting TKO/KO, not protecting their fighters, they need to be scrutinized. 

If its a good gym that teaches good technique, looks after their fighters the right way, the percentage will be low. There's a reason uk gym's like Ingle or Gallagher's gym have a good rep, the same as Wildcard,Naazim's, Buddy's and all the other old school gyms.

In MMA the guy who trained Rousey should be thrown out of the sport. Boxing, Algeri's idiot of a trainer allowed his fighter to soak up unnecessary punishment. 

If Eubank Sr didn't step up, we could've been looking at something even more tragic.

Boxing needs to clean up..


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The hype begins!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Nick Blackwell injury is really unfortunate. Hope he pulls through with no lasting damage. 

I must say though that this has been a trend in Chris Eubank JR's fights. 

I believe O'Sullivan was pulled out by his corner because he was taking too many punches (although he could take Eubanks power all day) and his fight with Chudinov could and probably should have been called off much sooner than the final round due to how many head shots Chudinov had taken. 

Clearly, Eubank JR does not possess a great deal of punching power because he is landing absolutely flush on these guys with some heavy duty combinations and he's struggling to put anyone on the canvas. 

As a result of his lack of knockout power his very limited opponents (in terms of head movement and footwork at least) have been taking a ton of cumulative damage over the course of a fight. 

It's a strange one. He's got some decent skills and some very obvious flaws. 

I doubt he'll do anything at World level when his opponents are more skilled in avoiding punches and countering with their own, but due to the nature of the way he fights, he's clearly a very dangerous opponent for a lesser skilled come forward fighter. 

His power seemingly isn't going to trouble most of them but if they make it to the final bell they will have taken an obscene amount of damage over 12 rounds.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Billy Joe Saunders: "I want Gennady Golokvin"*



> "I want Gennady Golokvin. I want to see what I'm made of. Let's face it, Golovkin is the best out there so let's chuck me in there," Saunders told Paul Dempsey on Saturday night.
> 
> "I'm not a catchweight fighter. I don't believe in catchweights. If you fight at 154, 155 then you're a light-middleweight. If you win the title at 160 pounds then you can call yourself the middleweight champion."


*Jack-Bute, DeGale-Medina card lands at DC Armory*



> The DC Armory in Washington, DC, will host another big night of fights on April 30, when Badou Jack and James DeGale make super middleweight title defenses on Showtime.
> 
> Jack (20-1-1, 12 KO) will defend his WBC belt against former titleholder Lucian Bute (32-3, 25 KO) in the main event, while DeGale (22-1, 14 KO) will be in the co-feature against IBF mandatory challenger Rogelio Medina (36-6, 30 KO).


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *I want Gennady Golokvin*












You were given the opportunity to face Golovkin and you priced yourself out unk2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*David Haye to face Arnold 'The Cobra' Gjergjaj on May 21*



> Former world heavyweight champion David Haye to take on the unbeaten Arnold Gjergjaj at The O2 on May 21.
> 
> Gjergjaj (29-0-KO21), who has sparred with Haye conqueror Wladimir Klitschko, was born in Kosovo but has spent his boxing career in Switzerland; fighting just once elsewhere when he stopped Laszlo Toth in Hungary in 2011.
> 
> Haye (27-2-KO25) said: "I'm so happy to be back in the ring so soon. I said I wanted to fight regularly and that's exactly what I'm doing. Every two to three months I want to be knocking somebody out and working my way back into title contention.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Damien said:


> *David Haye to face Arnold 'The Cobra' Gjergjaj on May 21*


This reminds me of the EA sports boxing games. You'd fight cans till you boosted your stats enough to take out the champs, being careful to avoid the fighters that you couldn't crush.

Briggs rockin that Old man strength. :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Who the fuck is Arnold Gjergjaj? :lol

Can Shannon Briggs just go away already, he's so cringe worthy fpalm


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Who the fuck is Arnold Gjergjaj? :lol
> 
> Can Shannon Briggs just go away already, he's so cringe worthy fpalm


I have some love because he's overcame a real bad lung problem and still carved a good career

Its amazing he's still fighting with fucked up lungs. If you read his backstory, his story is inspirational.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Who the fuck is Arnold Gjergjaj? :lol
> 
> Can Shannon Briggs just go away already, he's so cringe worthy fpalm


He has the second best undefeated record in HW next to Wilder :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> I have some love because he's overcame a real bad lung problem and still carved a good career
> 
> Its amazing he's still fighting with fucked up lungs. If you read his backstory, his story is inspirational.


Hey, I admire Shannon for being able to overcome those health issues but it's his blatant and shameless attempts to secure paydays that get on my nerves. It has become embarrassing at this point.

I could understand if he was a young, feared contender who's been unable to secure a big fight, but this is a man who's been in the game for over twenty years and has had a plethora of big paydays and even won a world title. It's time to step aside and stop making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Hey, I admire Shannon for being able to overcome those health issues but it's his blatant and shameless attempts to secure paydays that get on my nerves. It has become embarrassing at this point.
> 
> I could understand if he was a young, feared contender who's been unable to secure a big fight, but this is a man who's been in the game for over twenty years and has had a plethora of big paydays and even won a world title. It's time to step aside and stop making a fool of yourself.


He has Iverson money skills. That's without including all the medicine, training, fight/manager/state fees/licences etc...

After toegate, I get a kick out of anyone that trolls Haye.

---Update---
Is anyone going or watching the Bute vs Badou Jack fight? 
Jack's been a lil under the radar and Bute was awesome against Degale. Unlucky not to get the W. I think could be a sleeper hit.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Broner vs Theophane tomorrow, I hope Broner gets smacked


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Bitch ass shouldn't even have a license. No respect for the craft. I don't know why Money's team tried to even help him. The beatings he has taken doesn't seem to have humbled him.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Bitch ass shouldn't even have a license. No respect for the craft. I don't know why Money's team tried to even help him. The beatings he has taken doesn't seem to have humbled him.


Even Floyd has said now he's no PPV fighter, he's a free to air fighter at best


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Adrien Broner stripped of WBA super-lightweight title*



> Adrien Broner has been stripped of his WBA super-lightweight title after failing to make weight ahead of Friday's fight with Ashley Theophane.
> 
> The 26 year-old American weighed in for the fight at 140.4 pounds - almost seven ounces over the limit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Broner had 2 hours to drop the extra half pound.. Obviously didnt want it..

Ps.. @Blackbeard Lets go Champ!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Broner's shtick is not even entertaining. 

Just an absolute knob.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Adrien Broner frustrates the hell out of me. He's an extremely talented boxer who could achieve things in the sport if he just had more discipline and a better attitude towards life :sad:

EDIT - I just read Mayweather's comments about Broner. He went in dry hh


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

All this broner crap is dumb, obviously I'll still read the results but I could care less about watching this fight. Don't expect much from it anyway there's been more attention on Broner and Mayweathers comments than on Theophane :haha


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/news/12183/10224897/fury-aj-needs-a-miracle



> Tyson Fury says Anthony Joshua will need a miracle to beat Charles Martin and win the IBF heavyweight title.
> 
> Joshua fights Martin for the IBF belt at The O2 on April 9 - live on Sky Sports Box Office - in what is just his 16th professional bout.
> 
> ...


:eyeroll


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Top Shelf said:


> http://www.skysports.com/boxing/news/12183/10224897/fury-aj-needs-a-miracle
> 
> 
> 
> :eyeroll


Pretty sure it's Martin who's the useless one :haha


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Adrien Broner beat Ashley Theophane with a TKO in the 9th round granted he started it with a low blow, but he called out Floyd for talking shit about him! Broner said he's a man and I'm not gonna let any man disrespect him. Either were sparring or fighting let's get it on, woah Broner. People hate both of these guys, but they hate Floyd more best friends better enemies. It was funny during the interview after the fight Floyd is on the Apron laughing his ass off lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HoHo said:


> Adrien Broner beat Ashley Theophane with a TKO in the 9th round granted he started it with a low blow, but he called out Floyd for talking shit about him! Broner said he's a man and I'm not gonna let any man disrespect him. Either were sparring or fighting let's get it on, woah Broner. People hate both of these guys, but they hate Floyd more best friends better enemies. It was funny during the interview after the fight Floyd is on the Apron laughing his ass off lol.


Was the fight any good? I was watching Takeover last night n missed this


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I didn't get to see the bout as well, just the highlights on ESPN. I don't know why the Ref didn't stop the fight when Broner clearly hit his opponent in his Groin, but he let it go and it pretty much ended the fight after that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Adrien Broner Tries To Call Out Floyd Mayweather, Turns Self Into Laughingstock


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Timeless said:


> Adrien Broner Tries To Call Out Floyd Mayweather, Turns Self Into Laughingstock


:mj4 :mj4 :mj4


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

A British boxer among the high profile guys associated with The Times doping scandal.

If it's Haye I completely called it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Timeless said:


>


Mayweather laughing was priceless, in a serious fight Mayweather wins so easily


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> A British boxer among the high profile guys associated with The Times doping scandal.
> 
> If it's Haye I completely called it.


Are there any indications that it's him? 

He's gained a decent amount of weight in his time off but I wouldn't be convinced he is the most likely boxer to be found doping. 

If it's an endurance drug it could be anybody but if it was to do with weight gain/muscle gain then Anthony Joshua is someone who carries an absurd amount of muscle mass for a guy who is in full time training for a sport that requires an obscene of cardio. 

I don't think there is anyone in boxing who has a more unnatural looking physique.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Haye absolutely transformed in like 5 months.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Haye absolutely transformed in like 5 months.


Are you talking about David Haye's comeback physique? Cause if anything he looked much less leaner to me, more thick and heavier.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

I can't think of a boxer I've hated more than Broner.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Stephen90 said:


> I can't think of a boxer I've hated more than Broner.


For me it is a very close call between him and Fury


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Some good news guys...

*Nick Blackwell wakes from coma after Chris Eubank Jr fight*



> Nick Blackwell has woken from his induced coma, following his fight with Chris Eubank Jr last week.
> 
> The 25-year-old was taken to hospital after the British middleweight title contest was stopped in round 10.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Who you all got for the Joshua/Martin fight?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> Who you all got for the Joshua/Martin fight?


Charles Martin is terrible I got Joshua by default lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Charles Martin is terrible I got Joshua by default lol


Martin can only hope for another freak injury :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Damien said:


> Who you all got for the Joshua/Martin fight?


I do not recall a Heavyweight champion who has done as little as Martin to win the belt. Its very hard to judge the guy but the little bit i have seen of him he hasn't really impressed much at all 

I think the Whyte fight did AJ the world of good and providing he works behind the jab like he did in the last few rounds of that fight then i reckon he will be fine


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The more important question is does Bradley have what it takes to defeat a past his prime Pacquaio on Saturday?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> The more important question is does Bradley have what it takes to defeat a past his prime Pacquaio on Saturday?


I don't know hopefully Pacquiao is healthy or else I see a pretty dull fight. Then again Pacquiao is normally aggressive so we'll see.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> I don't know hopefully Pacquiao is healthy or else I see a pretty dull fight. Then again Pacquiao is normally aggressive so we'll see.


I think there's the possibility of an upset on the cards. Pacquiao hasn't looked great in a while and Bradley seems to be reinvigorated with Teddy Atlas now in his corner. Might be a more interesting encounter than I originally thought it would be.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> I think there's the possibility of an upset on the cards. Pacquiao hasn't looked great in a while and Bradley seems to be reinvigorated with Teddy Atlas now in his corner. Might be a more interesting encounter than I originally thought it would be.


If it's more like the first 6 rounds of their second fight then it could be a sleeper :avit: :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*David Haye: Khan beating Canelo makes him an all-time great*



> "I've said this all along. Go back to videos and you'll see I'm not just saying it now because the fight is made, but I said the only person on the planet who can match Floyd for speed is our boy, Amir Khan. He's the only one who can do it.
> 
> "With that being said, the only person to ever beat Canelo was a fast fighter and now we've got another fast fighter. It's about strategy, speed and punch evasion."
> 
> "If he can pull it off, and it's a big if, Amir Khan should be recognised as one of the all-time greats. I truly believe he can and people will talk about this fight for a long time to come," added Haye.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't know about ATG but beating Canelo would certainly silence a lot of Khan's haters.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Tyson Fury v Wladimir Klitschko: Rematch set for 9 July in Manchester
*


> Tyson Fury's rematch against Wladimir Klitschko will take place in Manchester on 9 July, according to the British fighter's trainer and uncle.
> 
> Peter Fury tweeted the news on Friday, and a further announcement is expected after 12:00 BST.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Speed - Unquestionable. 

Strategy and Punch Evasion - Only when he decides to actively engage his brain. 

I'm looking forward to that fight. Part of the reason why Khan is so exciting to watch is because he very rarely follows his corners instructions for 12 rounds and gets dragged into brawls. 

Not so much recently, but if he stands in front of Canelo for even a minute of a round in this fight then he's going to sleep.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tyson Fury vs. Wladimir Klitschko II seems to be a done deal for July 9th in Manchester.



> *Tyson Fury* will make the first defense of his RING, WBA and WBO heavyweight titles when he faces the man he dethroned, *Wladimir Klitschko*, on *July 9* in *Manchester, England*.
> 
> The stunning news was broken by Fury’s uncle and trainer-manager, Peter Fury, via his official Twitter account, “9th July @Tyson Fury vs. Klitschko is coming to Manchester UK. Official announcement coming 12 noon.”
> 
> At time of writing no venue has been revealed but Old Trafford and the Etihad Stadium, as well as the Manchester Arena, are the obvious possibilities.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/417957-fury-klitschko-rematch-set-for-manchester-on-july-9

And Mikey Garcia is now a free agent. Al Haymon bound I reckon.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/417979-mikey-garcia-has-been-given-his-release-from-top-rank-and-is-on-his-own


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy fuck Bradley looks way more jacked than last time I saw him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm actually rooting for Bradley this time. Hopefully he's got a very good gameplan going in


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone interested in boxing live in the UK tonight? Current Fight Lee Selby vs Eric Hunter......Great fight, Selby's been on the floor, but so far on points Selby is just ahead - 9th round incoming!

Looking forward to Groves/Brophy after this!

Then the ME, Joshua/Martin!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Does Joshua's fight start in 40 minutes?



Timeless said:


> Holy fuck Bradley looks way more jacked than last time I saw him.


Really? Bradley's always been pretty jacked. The dude never looks soft or flabby. He's always in tremendous shape.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah about 40/50 mins!

Last fight until then now......Groves fighting now, my favourite Boxer! 

Routing for Martin tonight as i had £20 on him!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks. Betting on Martin unk


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Groves looked good!

Are we ready! does Joshua have it in him to be a world champion!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Thanks. Betting on Martin unk



Hahahahaha


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Does anyone have a good stream? The one I am watching is laggy af


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

NVM. The fight is already over :lol


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

All over!! Joshua wins round 2 KO!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> NVM. The fight is already over :lol


*cries* :crying:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Fury wouldn't take that power


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Damien said:


> Fury wouldn't take that power


Hope Joshua smashes the prick!!!! Needs to be taken down a peg or two!!!


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

What the fuck? Charles Martin defense was pure shit in this fight, no head movement and he wasn't even tucked in, he had very weak stance. AJ capitalized on this, obviously. Props to Anthony Joshua on his win, he's pretty good. Impressive power, I hope he moves on to fight with other prominent heavyweight fighters like King Kong Ortiz


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Martin was truly pathetic. Absolutely zero head movement. How the fuck was that joker a world champion. Scary power that AJ possesses though


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Top Shelf said:


> Martin was truly pathetic. Absolutely zero head movement. How the fuck was that joker a world champion. Scary power that AJ possesses though


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

In 2 years, Joshua will be Tyson, Lewis etc level. And he's so mellow, he could be the best HW ever in boxing if he carries on the path he's walking!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Just thinking about an eventual unification bout with Wilder :Banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Top Shelf said:


> Martin was truly pathetic. Absolutely zero head movement. How the fuck was that joker a world champion. Scary power that AJ possesses though


Yeah when he got hit he didn't want to get up you could see it in his eyes.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Didn't Fury claim Martin would knockout Joshua?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Didn't Fury claim Martin would knockout Joshua?


He did lol

He just posted this...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:mj4

God I hope Wladimir's able to beat him in the rematch. Fury is such a tit.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Didn't Fury claim Martin would knockout Joshua?


:ha
He did indeed. Martin apparently got in the region of £4 million for that.What a fucking farce


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Anthony Joshua has better defensive skills than Fury and probably more power. The only advantage fury could have on a fight with AJ would be the distance, intereseting match-up though. They should defenitely fight at some point.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah Joshua killed it and destroyed Martin, I need to start seeing unifying of titles especially that heavyweight title. Featherweight division as well. I'm watching the under-card for Pacquiao/Bradley right now on ESPN.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fantastic by AJ. Idiotic by Martin.

Gonna be some big heavyweight fights on the horizon.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Absolutely no head movement from Martin. Joshua was landing that straight right with ease.

Does anyone know what the IBF HW rankings look like? I'd be curious to see who the mandatory might be.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Absolutely no head movement from Martin. Joshua was landing that straight right with ease.
> 
> Does anyone know what the IBF HW rankings look like? I'd be curious to see who the mandatory might be.


Joseph Parker vs Takam is next and the winner gets the shot










*WBA strips Carl Frampton, orders Guillermo Rigondeaux vs. Moises Flores for super bantamweight title*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Absolutely no head movement from Martin. Joshua was landing that straight right with ease.
> 
> Does anyone know what the IBF HW rankings look like? I'd be curious to see who the mandatory might be.


1. NOT RATED
2. NOT RATED
3. Erkan Teper
4. Anthony Joshua
5. Carlos Takam
6. Joshua Parker
7. Vyacheslav Glazkov
8. Kubrat Pulev
9. Derek Chisora
10. Andy Ruiz
11. Bermane Stiverne
12. Robert Helenius
13. David Haye
14. Dominic Breazeale
15. Jarrell Miller

Thats how they looked the last time they where released in February


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

^^^ Yikes. Unless the IBF gets in the way he should be able to unify with Wilder or Fury/Klitschko by the end of the year.



Damien said:


> Joseph Parker vs Takam is next and the winner gets the shot


:moyes5

I haven't even heard of them before :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wait I thought there was a tournament for that belt right now or those two bums are in it? :WTF


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Wait I thought there was a tournament for that belt right now or those two bums are in it? :WTF


Its the WBA who are having the tournament


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ah my bad, damn if Fury goes through all those people I'll take back every bad thing I've said about him


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Top Shelf said:


>


Fres Oquendo :mj4

He's only in that tournament because he sued the WBA, right?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Perez/Ramirez going on right now, Freddie Roach's Ramirez is looking very sharp and he has a good amount of hand speed that is giving Perez trouble. GGG vs Wade rip Wade!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

This fight proves absolutely nothing. 

AJ beat a guy who won the title because his opponent retired due to injury. At no point did Charles Martin ever legitimately win a world title and because of that, neither has Anthony Joshua. 

There is a reason this fight came to fruition. Martin wanted a payday and Hearn wanted to promote and market AJ as a World Champion despite the fact Charles Martin was clearly no better than someone like Derek Chisora (and arguably worse) 

Tyson Fury beat the best heavyweight on the planet over twelve rounds. Are we really at the point were we are going to claim AJ knocks him out solely because he beat a bum paper champion like Charles Martin? 

Come on. If anyone feels that AJ beats Fury then they should have felt that way before this fight and they should have had their reasons well thought out. Anyone saying he KO's Fury on the basis of this fight alone has no idea what they are talking about. Charles Martin offered nothing and AJ winning a paper title means fuck all. 

It may as well be a European or Commonwealth title because that is the kind of level we are dealing with. 

I look forward to AJ/Fury as a spectacle but it would be a very different fight to the one we just witnessed.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> This fight proves absolutely nothing.
> 
> AJ beat a guy who won the title because his opponent retired due to injury. At no point did Charles Martin ever legitimately win a world title and because of that, neither has Anthony Joshua.
> 
> ...


I was of the opinion before this fight that AJ would knock Fury out simply because i believe Fury does not have much punch resistance.

Yes Martin is a bum but realistically before Fury beat Wladimir he hadn't really been in with anybody of real quality. Fury has very little power for a man his size and he wasn't really impressive in his victory over Wladimir. It was a shit fight with little to no action and both fighters barely threw combinations all night. I really do believe it was a case of age catching up with Wlad and Fury got his chance at the right time.Fair play to him, I didn't think he would win but on the night he was the better man and got the victory but what Wlad was playing at i dont know.He didnt let the right hand go all night and he seemed to be gassed to fuck after 5 rounds despite not doing anything. People might say that Fury made him look so bad but i didnt see it that way

For me AJ and especially Wilder would both stop Fury if they got it on .Reason being they both have immense power and both would attack Fury and get at him .Something Wlad didnt come close to doing. If a cruiser weight like Steve Cunningham put Fury on his arse after landing flush imagine what AJ or Wilder would do to him . As i said Fury doesn't have much power at all and the fact that Dereck Chisora went 22 rounds with him without being dropped once would testify to that

I personally think that AJ would beat Fury but i reckon that Wilder would absolutely murder him.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Top Shelf said:


> I was of the opinion before this fight that AJ would knock Fury out simply because i believe Fury does not have much punch resistance.
> 
> Yes Martin is a bum but realistically before Fury beat Wladimir he hadn't really been in with anybody of real quality. Fury has very little power for a man his size and he wasn't really impressive in his victory over Wladimir. It was a shit fight with little to no action and both fighters barely threw combinations all night. I really do believe it was a case of age catching up with Wlad and Fury got his chance at the right time.Fair play to him, I didn't think he would win but on the night he was the better man and got the victory but what Wlad was playing at i dont know.He didnt let the right hand go all night and he seemed to be gassed to fuck after 5 rounds despite not doing anything. People might say that Fury made him look so bad but i didnt see it that way
> 
> ...


Sure, I hear what you're saying and agree with a lot of it. 

I actually think that AJ has all the potential to KO Fury but i thought that before this fight and mostly for the reasons you stated. This Martin fight shouldn't change anybody's opinions one way or the other though and that was my point. He was garbage. Plain and simple. This was like watching Joshua vs Cornish. It was a mismatch. 

I will give Fury credit were it is due though. Wlad may not have come at him (because he doesn't do that anyway) but he completely negated his offense with ease and that is something every fighter in the last ten years previously failed to do. 

Personally, I think Fury beats Wilder (because I think he is atrocious for a variety of reasons) but he may well struggle against Joshua who definitely has superior boxing skills to Wilder and I would say he has superior power too. He's certainly much better at throwing combinations. 

I'm looking forward to that fight but I just think this 'Title Win' if you can call it that, was a total waste of time and it provides no real insight beyond what we have already seen of Joshua.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Sure, I hear what you're saying and agree with a lot of it.
> 
> I actually think that AJ has all the potential to KO Fury but i thought that before this fight and mostly for the reasons you stated. This Martin fight shouldn't change anybody's opinions one way or the other though and that was my point. He was garbage. Plain and simple. This was like watching Joshua vs Cornish. It was a mismatch.
> 
> ...


I had not really seen much of Martin at all before tonight but no way was i expecting him to be that bad. The guy done literally fuck all and looked badly out of his depth. They need to scrap all these different sanctioning bodies and have one governing body to oversee all weight divisions then we would not have a farce like tonight where a total fucking joker like Martin comes to town as a champion and gets a massive pay day that he obviously did not deserve. Each division should have 1 champion.Simple as that. I totally agree with you that tonight provided no insight into AJ than we have all ready seen


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Arthur Abraham stinking the place out again.I have seen him do this so many times but usually he has the home advantage judging to fall back on. Thankfully tonight he has not


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Pac/Bradley time, it could be Manny Pacquiao's last fight go out on top and win tonight good sir.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is Abraham shot? The dude's been on a rapid decline for the past couple years.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

My prediction for tonight Pacquaio KO's Bradley coming in for a shot in a war, around the 10th round.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*COME ON MANNY!*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bradley's round IMO.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Just got home in time to watch


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

1-1 Manny looked much looser and sharper in that round.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I fancy Bradley in this. Manny aint looked right since Marquez dropped him cold


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was a tough round to score. I leaned towards Bradley 2-1


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

2-2 Manny


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Even after 4


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

3-2 Bradley

That was a really fun round.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Manny looking great that round.

Lmao Atlas treating Bradley


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

3-3 Manny

This is a close fight but I feel Pacquiao will be in the judges favor.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

There's no way Bradley is winning now. He's going to need a Hail Mary.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was a great round for Bradley. Just a pity he lacks any real power.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Just like that Bradley may have turned this fight around :avit:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Game over now


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

WTF That knockdown flipped him over :lmao

Bradley is fucked. Manny is now running away with this.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> WTF That knockdown flipped him over :lmao
> 
> Bradley is fucked. Manny is now running away with this.


I need a gif of that kd asap :haha


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Well there's no doubt now, Manny just emphatically defeated Bradley. He's still a formidable and dangerous fighter for someone on the wrong side of 35.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> Well there's no doubt now, Manny just emphatically defeated Bradley. He's still a formidable and dangerous fighter for someone on the wrong side of 35.


Damn does that mean we might actually get that rumored Canelo Pacquiao fight :WTF


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol beat Bradley convincingly 3 times. :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn does that mean we might actually get that rumored Canelo Pacquiao fight :WTF


Wouldn't surprise me if Canelo opted to fight Pacquaio instead of Golovkin :mj

Manny sounded sincere with his retirement talk though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if Canelo opted to fight Pacquaio instead of Golovkin :mj
> 
> Manny sounded sincere with his retirement talk though.


Lol, I was less convinced than the Floyd retirement talk.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Timeless said:


> Lol, I was less convinced than the Floyd retirement talk.


:lol We'll see.

It would make a nice change to actually see a boxer walk away with his health fairly intact. And I would hate to see Manny tarnish his legacy the same way Roy Jones and James Toney have. Aside from Canelo there's really nothing left for him to achieve. This would be the perfect opportunity to ride off into the sunset.

The dude has been fighting professionally since he was 16 years old, that's nuts when you sit down and think about it. He's competed for over twenty years and has fought 66 times. Those are all time great stats IMO.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I was in bed but good to see Manny win his "last" fight. I seriously don't think he's done at all and will be back before long, the lure of the ring is sometimes way to much.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Theyll probs just do Manny/Marquez 5 :mj2


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well las night's Main Event was really good for being a third fight between Bradley and Pacquiao. Manny with two Knockdowns, and Bradley got up, that second one looked like it would finished him especially since the placement of the show was so good. Bradley went out on his shield gotta give the man respect, and I dug the bromance with both guys. Let's go hang out for brunch, well the last time I saw two guys nearly kill each other, and want to hang out with each other after, it was Gatti/Ward many moons ago. Ward got so close with Gatti he would later train him. Lastly if this is Pacman's last fight dude went out wrong. For a Boxing fan who was lost when Felix Trinidad left the sport after being one of the best of all time, Manny brought me back into the sport. Manny never ducked anyone he went again the best and at that time he was a one punch figher, till Freddy Roach made him a better fighter. Easily a Hall of Famer and one of the best of his era. The sport will miss him the day he does retire, and I really want to see Crawford/Pacquiao. Canelo is a reach in my mind, the money would be huge, but Manny likes to have a guy who is going to push him to his limit like Bradley does. Not to say Canelo wouldn't do that, but Crawford could be a great choice for him, and the man was in attendance last night. Onto GGG/Wade in a couple of weeks and Khan/Canelo.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HoHo said:


> Well las night's Main Event was really good for being a third fight between Bradley and Pacquiao. Manny with two Knockdowns, and Bradley got up, that second one looked like it would finished him especially since the placement of the show was so good. Bradley went out on his shield gotta give the man respect, and I dug the bromance with both guys. Let's go hang out for brunch, well the last time I saw two guys nearly kill each other, and want to hang out with each other after, it was Gatti/Ward many moons ago. Ward got so close with Gatti he would later train him. Lastly if this is Pacman's last fight dude went out wrong. For a Boxing fan who was lost when Felix Trinidad left the sport after being one of the best of all time, Manny brought me back into the sport. Manny never ducked anyone he went again the best and at that time he was a one punch figher, till Freddy Roach made him a better fighter. Easily a Hall of Famer and one of the best of his era. The sport will miss him the day he does retire, and I really want to see Crawford/Pacquiao. Canelo is a reach in my mind, the money would be huge, but Manny likes to have a guy who is going to push him to his limit like Bradley does. Not to say Canelo wouldn't do that, but Crawford could be a great choice for him, and the man was in attendance last night. Onto GGG/Wade in a couple of weeks and Khan/Canelo.







You are right, just look at Bradley's face after the second KD. He's all like I gave it my best but I can't do it. If he only had more punching power he could have knocked him down after he had Pacquiao in trouble but sadly that just showed how many leagues apart they still are. Great performance by both and if it really is Pacquiao's last fight good luck to you sir. :ti2


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I knew Joshua (I used to know him as Femi back then) for a while in my teen years. Amazing how far he's come in life and as a boxer.

He has the potential to become one of the best heavyweights ever. He's the most explosive puncher since Tyson, a fantastic athlete in general and from a technical standpoint he's improving at an incredible rate.

I think he'll knock Fury out, if the fight happens (I think there's a very good chance Klitschko takes his belts back in the rematch). Haye would/will cause Joshua more problems than Fury.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome series of fights.

AJ proved that good technical ability will always come out on top vs brute strength. He learned from the Whyte fight and was very clever in both offense and defense. He waited till Martin got himself into trouble , setting up multiple traps, so he could get those bombs off. The setup and execution of the first knockdown was a credit to Joshua's team. 

Bradley fought a terrific fight. His strategy was good and he landed some great blows on Pacman. Unfortunately in top level boxing, you can't lose concentration for one minute. Pacman's power and speed was still world-class. He looked like the Pacman of old, an animal that hasn't been seen since the Marquez KO. Credit to Tim, It took a legit Bradley to bring that beast back from the dead.

I agreed with Kellerman, this Bradley would best 60/70% of most top level fighters. Pac is just one of a kind. A true ATG, a modern Henry Armstrong. We talk about Balor's kayfabe demon, but when you turn up the heat against Pac, he seems to switch to another level.

I'm happy he is going out on his terms, but as a fan I wish this Pac gets matched up with Floyd or Canelo, This Pac has a chance against anybody in the world.


I didn't see the King Arthur fight but I've said before he's cooked. First solid fighter exposed that. He doesn't have the reflexes, hand-speed or timing that made him such a beast. 



Zigberg said:


> I knew Joshua (I used to know him as Femi back then) for a while in my teen years. Amazing how far he's come in life and as a boxer.
> 
> He has the potential to become one of the best heavyweights ever. He's the most explosive puncher since Tyson, a fantastic athlete in general and from a technical standpoint he's improving at an incredible rate.
> 
> I think he'll knock Fury out, if the fight happens (I think there's a very good chance Klitschko takes his belts back in the rematch). Haye would/will cause Joshua more problems than Fury.


If fight happens this year, I'm putting stacks on Fury. Fury is several levels above Martin. He's quick for a heavy and is a natural when it comes to boxing. AJ has never faced a guy that can switch-hit, box off the front and backfoot and a very solid engine. Fury might not look like 'the guy', but he's as natural gifted as they come.

AJ did amazing, but lets not throw shade on Fury. An experienced guy like Wlad couldn't work him out. AJ has a scary level of power, but I think Fury has too much ring-iq right now. Hearn would be an idiot to put this together for his next fight.

Honestly, I think Haye is all wrong for Joshua. That's if Haye is the same Haye. Joshua's an incredible talent, but he's still green. Martin was the perfect opponent to make him look good. Zero head-movement, walks in straight lines, admires his own work and doesn't know how to utilize the south-paw style effectively.

In a better division, Martin would be a C level fighter, not even a gatekeeper. The Cuban is the most complete guy for me right now. I think he cuts through most of the division.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

We will probably never hear of Charles Martin again


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Mayweather told Bradley he thought the fight was much closer than the official scorecards* -- all three judges had Pacquiao winning 116-110. In fact, *Mayweather told Bradley his own scorecard had the fight a draw*.
> 
> "*Go home and watch the replay with the sound off*,'' Mayweather is said to have told Bradley, indicating he believed the raucously pro-Pacquiao crowd had influenced the judges.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/15176853/floyd-mayweather-meets-timothy-bradley-jr-manny-pacquiao-fight

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck off Floyd, he probably just trying to get them to fight a fourth time


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

If you take the knockdowns away, I did have the fight very close.

This is controversial, but I still would put Pac above Floyd in any ATG list. Both are top tier HOF, but Pac's got the slightly better list, especially when you look into the history of these fights. 

Pacman never ducked anybody and its shows the character of Pac that he takes on Bradley for his last fight. Compare that to Berto.

I miss the Gatti, Corrales version of Floyd. I still think Floyd got gifted a decision vs ODH and Castillo. Floyd gets bonus points for the eventual W, but I'm not sure if that puts him above Pac's record. I hate excuses, but considering what Manny has just done, the injury excuse looks valid.

If both were to come out of retirement. I would do Crawford vs Floyd with the winner taking on Pac vs Canelo/Khan. A star gets made, or superfight 2 is on.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> If both were to come out of retirement. I would do Crawford vs Floyd with the winner taking on Pac vs Canelo/Khan. A star gets made, or superfight 2 is on.


I think Crawford is a big risk for Floyd.

*Sergey Kovalev: I don't know if I can beat Andre Ward, but I want to fight him*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damien said:


> I think Crawford is a big risk for Floyd.
> 
> *Sergey Kovalev: I don't know if I can beat Andre Ward, but I want to fight him*


Crawford is a big risk for a lot of guys but hopefully he can keep it up, he's one of the few boxers I enjoy watching.


Kovalev what a guy, doesn't care if he can win just wants to fight the best :avit:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Showtime looks to lock up Anthony Joshua for "the rest of his career"*



> "We're in discussions to finalize that but that's certainly the intention," Espinoza told RingTV.com regarding a long-term agreement with Joshua. "We originally had wanted to have him on before in his last fight -€” the Dillian Whyte fight (in December) - logistics didn't work because we had another fight on that same date, but we were glad that we finally got to do the debut, and we hope to continue to feature him for the rest of his career."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Adrien Broner is currently in jail.









**Mug Shot**



> Broner is back in jail in Hamilton County (Ohio) after he was found guilty at a hearing on Tuesday of violating terms of his probation, according to Mark Waters, administrator for the Hamilton County Clerk of Court.
> 
> Broner was taken into custody on Tuesday morning at 10:19 a.m. after his probation was terminated, and he will be released in 10 days


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/418571-adrien-broner-locked-up-for-violating-probation


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Hate to talk business but since both Pacman and Mayweather are now retired. Doesn't that mean that they're both out of their HBO/Showtime-ppv-deals and that they could, potentially produce their own ppv if they fight again..........and make much more money than they did the first time?

I want to see it now!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Adrien Broner is currently in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame its not longer

*WBO Middleweight Champion Billy Joe Saunders has suffered a hand injury in training, forcing him to withdraw from his planned April 30th title defense against Max Bursak. As a result, a heavyweight clash between Hughie Fury and Fred Kassi will serve as the new headliner.*

*Bob Arum estimates low numbers for Manny Pacquiao-Timothy Bradley III pay-per-view*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719960323898224641


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:drake1

Serves Bob Arum right, I mean was he really expecting Bradley vs. Pacquiao III to pull in big numbers?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Bob Arum plans Roberto Duran-Julio Cesar Chavez exhibition match for Terence Crawford PPV*



> Chavez Sr., 52, and Duran, 65, are both said to to want to do the fight after Arum met with the fighters during fight week of Pacquiao-Bradley III. Duran was in L.A., promoting his upcoming "Hands of Stone" biopic which opens this August.
> 
> *"Roberto was crazy for the idea. He loved it. It helps promote the movie, which will also be one of the sponsors for the July 23 card. They were just going to do it but now they'll get some mileage out of it and make some money. We're going to get sponsors and give them gifts and honor these two Hispanic greats."*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:damn Not even Pacquiao or Khan could do that.

FYI Keith Thurman vs. Shawn Porter has been rescheduled for June 25th.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/419179-keith-thurmans-title-fight-with-shawn-porter-is-announced-for-barclays-center


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

So, this Saturday is GGG vs. Wade and Roman Gonzalez vs. Mcwilliams Arroyo, it's going to be fucking glorious this Saturday. Chocolatito Gonzalez matches are always fucking awesome to watch, I'm amazed everytime he pulls those long ass combinations with equal speed and power and still manages to dodge most punches in the short distance, and his chin is solid as fuck too, this guy is pure heart and one of the greatest boxers ever, not even overrating him, he's just too talented for this shit. Golovkin is a beast as well, he breathes and lives for boxing, his power is fucking scary. These are the kind of guys that boxing needs, fighters with heart and skills that put amazing matches. The two best boxers in their respective divisons currently and maybe two of the best boxers ever.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't wait for Povetkin vs. Wilder in may. This is the test....does Povetkin still has what it takes?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Terence Crawford vs. Viktor Postol, July 23rd! The downside is the fight will be on HBO PPV in America because of budget cutbacks.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/15284601/terence-crawford-signs-contract-fight-viktor-postol-july-23


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> Terence Crawford vs. Viktor Postol, July 23rd! The downside is the fight will be on HBO PPV in America because of budget cutbacks.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/15284601/terence-crawford-signs-contract-fight-viktor-postol-july-23


Crawford taking on all comers :wall


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Top Rank formally announced a press conference for *Vasyl Lomachenko to face junior lightweight titleholder Rocky Martinez on June 11 at Madison Square Garden’s Theater on HBO*


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/419757-top-rank-formally-announces-lomachenko-vs-martinez-for-june-11


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Terence Crawford vs. Viktor Postol, July 23rd! The downside is the fight will be on HBO PPV in America because of budget cutbacks.


Postol looked great when demolishing Matthysse but Crawford is the main man for me atm. Cant see past Terence winning this


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=708741
http://www.wowt.com/home/headlines/Champ-surrenders-to-police-in-theft-case-376716081.html

Terrence Crawford surrenders to police in theft case



> WBO super lightweight boxing champion Terence Crawford surrendered to police Friday morning in Omaha, Nebraska, and faces four misdemeanor charges after an incident last week at a local body shop.
> 
> WOWT News reported an original felony theft charge in the case was reduced to a misdemeanor. He now faces charges of destruction of property, theft of service, misdemeanor assault and trespass. When asked by the outlet if he wanted to comment while leaving the police station, he replied: "Not at all."
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dammit Crawford, I thought you were suppose to be one of the sensible guys :no:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Dammit Crawford, I thought you were suppose to be one of the sensible guys :no:


:WTF2
Exactly what i was going to say. Genuinely shocked by this. He comes across as a proper grounded lad


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/news/12183/10254276/carl-frampton-to-fight-leo-santa-cruz-for-featherweight-title-in-new-york-city



> Carl Frampton will move up a weight division to fight Leo Santa Cruz for the WBA featherweight title in New York this summer.
> 
> Frampton, 29, got the better of Scott Quigg in February with a points victory to add the WBA super-bantamweight belt to his IBF title. After the bout, Mancunian Quigg needed an operation to fix a broken jaw.
> 
> ...


Fancy Santa Cruz personally


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That's one sick fight! Hopefully it takes place in Madison Square Garden :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Crawford might of fucked up his career with this news coming out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Time for some GGG destruction tonight :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Chocolatito is destroying Arroyo 9 rounds in, still sucks though for Arroyo to have his sole of his shoe go bye bye, and still have to fight and not mentally be hurt by the incident.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

GIVE HIM HIS BELT


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah GGG made it look easy vs Wade Saturday night. Canelo he coming for his title, and boy either give it up in the ring or give it up without fighting and move up or more down whatever you want.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.boxingscene.com/wba-if-no-golovkin-canelo-we-order-ggg-danny-jacobs--103815?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Probably the hardest opponent for GGG other than Canelo. Canelo just needs to step up or vacate his belt.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

Anthony Joshua v Dominic Breazeale on June 25th. Should be a formality for AJ, respectfully.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope GGG and Chocolito always fight on the same card together, they make a great tag team.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

HEELWarro said:


> Anthony Joshua v Dominic Breazeale on June 25th. Should be a formality for AJ, respectfully.


I am more excited about the fight on the undercard, Martin Murray vs. George Groves :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Hopefully Canelo stops running now and fights GGG but we all know he's too pussy to actually defend the middleweight title against an actual middleweight :no:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/sergey-kovalev-and-andre-ward-sign-to-fight-each-other/



> SERGEY KOVALEV and Andre Ward have both signed a contract agreeing to fight each other in an irresistible light-heavyweight clash later this year.
> 
> November 19 is the planned date, though a venue is yet to be finalised. We understand New York and Las Vegas are both very much in the mix.
> 
> ...


:Banderas :mark: :mark: :mark:

What a fight this will be


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Would love to see those two clash at Madison Square Garden :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Alright who u guys got tonight? I think Berto wins this time.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was a sweet uppercut from Berto. I wouldn't mind seeing him in with Kell Brook.

Did anyone see Rodriguez get KTFO? Bruh, his head was almost detached from his body :done


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Khan/Canelo this week. :mark:

Final prediction - Canelo via decision


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Timeless said:


> Khan/Canelo this week. :mark:
> 
> Final prediction - Canelo via decision


Canelo by ko. And still avoiding talk of GGG :eyeroll


And Crawford vs Postal looks official guys :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll be rooting for Khan to pull off the upset.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Did anyone else watch Khan vs Peterson live back when that fight took place? Khan looked like a guy with zero fighting spirit...he was having fun in the beginning but once it got gritty he was dimished by a real tough guy.

I think Canelo is a tough guy. Khan is a typical european welfare case, spoon in mouth all his life. That's why I'm rooting for Canelo.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mayweather-McGregor in a Boxing Match?

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ge-of-agreeing-billion-dollar-mega-fight.html


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Mayweather-McGregor in a Boxing Match?
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ge-of-agreeing-billion-dollar-mega-fight.html


Source: *The Sun Newspaper*

:heston


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Mayweather-McGregor in a Boxing Match?
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ge-of-agreeing-billion-dollar-mega-fight.html


No.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

cablegeddon said:


> Did anyone else watch Khan vs Peterson live back when that fight took place? Khan looked like a guy with zero fighting spirit...he was having fun in the beginning but once it got gritty he was dimished by a real tough guy.
> 
> I think Canelo is a tough guy. Khan is a typical european welfare case, spoon in mouth all his life. That's why I'm rooting for Canelo.


Never been much of a fan of Khan's, however i wouldn't mind seeing him win just to mix things up a little. 

Although, i highly doubt Khan will win. I've been following the build up and Khan's body language has been extremely uninspiring. He has the demeanor of a man who knows he has an impossible task ahead of him!

We shall see i guess, but the smart money is on Cenelo!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Today is the big fight guys! Canelo needs to KO Khan, i think Canelo will win, but i want Khan to win just to see De la Hoya face.

Lately a lot of channels here in mexico have been flooded with Tecate ads, even when its not my favorite beer by far, im going to order today Tecate for the fight juts because of the ads.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Canelo should win easily. As much as I don't like him he does put in work at the gym and is much better than he used to be


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Canelo should win easily. As much as I don't like him he does put in work at the gym and is much better than he used to be


It all depends on Khan cardio and foot work, Canelo is strong but he relatively limited with his combinations


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Two fights coming up very soon if anyone is interested - Pulev vs Chisora (Hamburg, Germany), then Barroso vs Crolla (Manchester, UK). Both fights have a great potential. Can't separate Barroso/Crolla. Pulev has the edge on Chisora imo, but Chisora is an exciting cocking muthafucka. Both should be good fights!


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

I'm rooting for Canelo, the man is just an absolute monster, 46-1-1 with 32 wins by KO, that's just sick, I'm thinking that he's gonna make Khan KO number 33


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Chisora needs the KO badly in this last round or he's done!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Potential great fight about to start......Lets go Crolla!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lets go :mark:


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Hall_Of_Henry (Mar 24, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


>


Saw the fight, but it is time.

It's time Canelo stops hiding behind politics, he made Khan go up to 155 when he was already knocked out by a man in 140lbs. He said GGG had to work his way up.........work his way up? He has all the other belts and he's the mandatory challenger for the WBC, oh and 155 is not a weight division so you either give up the belt, or fight at the middleweight limit which is 160lbs.

Fight GGG at 160lbs, or give him his belt, period.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit what a knockout. 




Canelo vs GGG no more fucking games


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Rekt.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Heard Canelo is getting stripped of his middleweight bout if hes not fighting GGG next (Y)


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Thats was exactly the purpose of this fight, it was obvious that Khan had no chance, he was just there for Canelo to knock him out, wonder what is going to happen with De la Hoya, Canelo wants to fight GGG but De la Hoya doesnt want seem to want the fight, Canelo is going to do what Mayweather did, he is going to put all the rules in the game, since you know even when imo GGG is the better boxer, Canelo is steps above everyone else on "sales" and profitable fights, money talks, no doubt Canelo will have the upper hand in those negotiations.

Still many people here dislike the politics of Canelo (De la hoya) but the reality is that fighters like GGG and Khan are nowhere near to being draws, while canelo has a couple of top 5/ top 10 best ppv sellers ever, so its not a surprise that he has the advantage.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Will be the biggest fight in boxing since Mayweather/Pac and it'll actually be entertaining


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Being a draw in a legitimate sport shouldn't mean the best avoid fighting each other.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/canelo-alvarez-knocks-out-amir-khan-in-sixth-round-040610078.html

*Canelo Cotto 2 Agreed for November?Kevin Iole, Yahoo*




> When the bout ended, Alvarez ran to ringside and invited WBA-IBF champion Gennady Golovkin into the ring. The public has been hoping to see that showdown, but Yahoo Sports has learned that Golden Boy has reached an agreement with Roc Nation Sports, Cotto’s promoter, they had about the pay split over the November bout with Alvarez.
> 
> It is not finalized, but Golden Boy and Roc Nation are moving toward a rematch later this year. That leaves Golovkin on the outside again. WBC president Mauricio Sulaiman said the winner would have to fight Golovkin next or be stripped, but the belt is a small trinket compared to the prize of a mega-fight.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

kimino said:


> Still many people here dislike the politics of Canelo (De la hoya) but the reality is that fighters like GGG and Khan are nowhere near to being draws, while canelo has a couple of top 5/ top 10 best ppv sellers ever, so its not a surprise that he has the advantage.


Talking complete bollocks there son. Canelo has 1 PPV in the top ten PPV buys ever because he fought Floyd Mayweather. 

Also Golovkin who's not a draw, managed to pull in 1.3m viewers for his fight against Dominic Wade which was the HBO networks highest rated boxing event of 2016. He sells out arena's (16,000 at the Forum in California, HBO's darling Andre Ward managed 8,500 in his hometown!) & gets good TV ratings. Ok, his first foray on PPV was a flop but it doesn't help when non boxing fans haven't heard of your opponent.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Well, that was predictable! Khan/Brook needs to happen now, before Amir gets ktfo again and is completely done...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This was pretty much Khan's "mega fight" since he never got the one with Floyd


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

An example of politics killing the sport. Khan turned up out of shape, gassed after Canelo threw the first hard body shot. Khan's pop didn't carry and his chin was exposed, after falling to the same feints he always falls for.

Khan knew he was there to make Canelo look good and was defeated before the fight even started. The talking post-fight was just damage control. I'm not impressed by Canelo, as it proved nothing we already know about him.

Stop ducking and fight a real middleweight. Its clear Canelo's footwork spells Murder against Triple G. 

Khan needs to fight a top fighter at his correct weight. Brook is the clear candidate for this.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Massive Kudos to Khan.The guy has more bollocks than the majority of fighters out there..Knew full well he was getting ktfo but still give it a go. As usual he looked fantastic the first 4 rounds but it was only going to take a split second of concentration loss for this fight to end. If only more fighters would have his i will fight anybody attitude


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Amir would've outpaced Mayweather had they met. Floyd almost always fought slower boxers, hence why he won. Kahn would'nt have taken that shit.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Fuck! When the ref, docs and Canelo dropped to his knees I legit thought he had killed Khan.

Surely it's :
Khan v brook &
Canelo v GGG 
Next. Like it should have been before this pointless fight; that went exactly as everyone predicted. Hopefully both Canelo and Khan get fucked.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

canelo needs to prove himself against cotto before he takes on ggg

ggg vs ward is the big dream match anyway


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

A good breeze would knock out Khan.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ViddyThis said:


> Also Golovkin who's not a draw, managed to pull in 1.3m viewers for his fight against Dominic Wade which was the HBO networks highest rated boxing event of 2016. He sells out arena's (16,000 at the Forum in California, HBO's darling Andre Ward managed 8,500 in his hometown!) & gets good TV ratings. Ok, his first foray on PPV was a flop but it doesn't help when non boxing fans haven't heard of your opponent.


I believed Canelo vs Cotto with the 900k PPV buys made it to top 10, but you are right Canelo vs Mayweather is the 2nd in the ranking.

But if you are using "viewers" Canelo vs Kirkland did 2.296 million viewers becoming at the time (dont know now) HBO best ratings since 2006.

Canelo fights against Lara and Angulo double the numbers of the biggest fight (i have data at least) of GGG.

I am going to tell you, even while im mexican i want Canelo to lose, or at least to fight GGG in fair conditions, but when Floyd retired, the one who draws the viewers and sells the PPV is Canelo and have no doubt that De la Hoya will try to use it to his favour the most, Canelo wants to fight GGG, de la hoya is afraid of Canelo losing.

Even with floyd vs canelo, it did over 2,200,000 PPV sells while Floyd last fights (expect against manny) did 1,000,000-1,500,000.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Khan :hogan

He was doing so well before Canelo found his range. I wonder where he'll go from here :hmm: Probably a tune up after Ramadan then Brook in the spring.

And yeah, not sure if I buy Canelo's call out of GGG, I'll believe it when those two are staring each other down in the ring.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/news/12184/10274153/amir-khan-was-decimated-by-saul-alvarez-but-may-still-have-enhanced-reputation

Cracking column on Khans current status


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Canelo vs. GGG......gives me goosebumps, that would be one hell of a fight!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> A good breeze would knock out Khan.


While I agree that Khan's chin isn't exactly sturdy it's not like he's been stopped by light hitters. I mean the shots that Garcia, Prescott and Canelo all landed were nasty and filled with venom. We've seen Khan in with elite fighters and the few that stopped him have been known for their power. 

Despite his chin Khan continues to challenge the best in the sport, you have to give him credit for that, he's fearless. I mean he was willing to fight Pacquaio ffs, the balls on him :lol

And lets not forget that Mayweather opted to fight Berto & Maidana instead of Khan, that speaks volumes!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Master


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Khans chin is nowhere near as bad as people like to claim. The KO punch that Canelo landed would have dropped any body under 160lb. Canelo landed 25 body shots and 7 clean left hooks and Khan eat all of them and didn't wobble once. Bare in mind Canelo was probly 20lbs heavier and the majority of people claimed Khan would fold with the first shot Canelo landed. Amir took massive shots from Maidana and didn't go down,Same with Diaz. He schooled guys like Alexander,Judah,Collazo and as Blackbeard pointed out he is fearless. He will get in with anybody which is more than can be said about the majority of other boxers

Amir should have a good rest then look at trying to avenge the Garcia loss next.Brook can fuck off really.The guy is a joker and until he has been in with any body of note Amir should continue to avoid him. Brook brings very little to the table. He cant even sell out his home town arena and is fighting guys like Jojo Dan and Frankie Gavin in his 34th/35th fight while Amir is taking on Champions 2 weights above his and headlining events in Vegas..Kell needs Amir a awful lot more than Amir needs Kell


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> And lets not forget that Mayweather opted to fight Berto & Maidana instead of Khan, that speaks volumes!


The two fighters that Mayweather always dodged were Kahn and Pacman because their styles don't match-up well with Mayweather's. Mayweather doesn't want to fight fighters with great footwork and quick hands. 

It's not that Khan is a better fighter than Maidana. Never. Khan is a b-fighter who can't handle tough guys.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol what the fuck he fought Pac and it wasn't even close. 

Khan would have been tricky because his speed is on his level if not even faster, by far would have been the fastest hands he would have faced.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone see joe rogans podcast, apparently floyd might come for number 50 and mcgreggor might be his opponent in boxing.. rip Irish goof lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

cablegeddon said:


> It's not that Khan is a better fighter than Maidana. Never. Khan is a b-fighter who can't handle tough guys.


I would have to disagree with you there. I've never been overly impressed with Maidana, to me he's always came across as a rugged brawler who gets by on his brawn, toughness and sheer intensity. We've all seen what happened when he stepped inside the ring with boxers who know how to handle his style.

Despite Khan's chin he's a world class boxer who also had a stellar amateur career. Khan also has time on his side, whereas Maidana seems to have called it quits after the Mayweather rematch.

And Khan handled him :shrug


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

LM2 said:


> anyone see joe rogans podcast, apparently floyd might come for number 50 and mcgreggor might be his opponent in boxing.. rip Irish goof lol


A mismatch. Conor is tailor made for Floyd. The question would be if Floyd gets the decision or KO. 

If the fight gets made, go big on Floyd while the numbers are still good. 

Its also stretching the imagination to think Khan would stand a chance against Floyd. He was caught with Canelo's right to the head and body. Floyd's got the best right in the game. Floyd makes you pay, that's why all fighters slow down against him. 

Floyd a few years ago, still had great footspeed and was even more elusive, not having to rely on the philly shell. It would be even more one-sided than Canelo.

The idea that output beats Floyd is an easy mistake to make. Educated pressure. Of all the active fighters, prime Cotto or Triple G would've had the best chance. The key to defeating Floyd is the Jab, combining clever upperbody movement with feints and ability to switch-hit/Dempsey style stance change.

These reasons, including the size differences are why the Triple G fight will never happen. Triple G is the perfect fighter at defeating a Floyd style fighter. Canelo had the ability but Floyd caught him while he was still growing. Floyd saw the future danger, but exposed his inexperience, bad footwook and poor preparation at putting on the mass. He drowned the kid.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Timeless said:


> Lol what the fuck he fought Pac and it wasn't even close.
> 
> Khan would have been tricky because his speed is on his level if not even faster, by far would have been the fastest hands he would have faced.


Pac was off his prime and spent more time in political BS. 2010 was the last year of his prime IMO. Mayweather dodged Khan because Khan could outpace him.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Khan is a cunt! Avoiding Brooks like the plague.

This is why I hate boxing. Boxers shouldn't choose their opponents but a promoter should who represents all boxers. Not this BS


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

IMO, Khan's style doesn't play well against a Boxer-Puncher like Brook. Everyone in the game knows he's been ducking Brook. 

Khan would've made the same money fighting Brook. He took Canelo because he would get shine, win/lose/draw.

Brook's promoter hasn't got the job done, but Khan has been giving excuses from day one.

Brook just needs to keep building his name and stay clean, he'll eventually get another Porter. Its similar to the other British guy(calzaghe) ducking Froch. Froch eventually got into the money via sheer will and talent.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

kingfunkel said:


> Khan is a cunt! Avoiding Brooks like the plague.
> 
> This is why I hate boxing. Boxers shouldn't choose their opponents but a promoter should who represents all boxers. Not this BS


Khan just fought the Lineal Middleweight Champion (_who also happens to be one of the P4P best_), so get out of here with that nonsense.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> IMO, Khan's style doesn't play well against a Boxer-Puncher like Brook. Everyone in the game knows he's been ducking Brook.
> 
> Khan would've made the same money fighting Brook. He took Canelo because he would get shine, win/lose/draw.
> 
> ...


Khan has just been in with Canelo and was more than willing to get it on with Floyd or Manny and now he is talking about fighting Cotto yet people are still claiming he is afraid to get in with The mighty Kell Brook :eyeroll.
Khan has just main evented a big show in Vegas.Why on this earth would he want drop down a level or three to fight a guy who cant even sell out The Sheffield arena? Hearn has been promising big fights for Kell for a couple of year now.Since he won the strap he has faced Frankie Gavin, Jojo Dan and Kevin Bizier. They are looking at Jessie Vargas or Lamont Peterson next.Talk about being protected. No way should Khan give this joker his big payday

The only thing similar between Brook and Froch is that both tried to call out there more superior domestic rival in order to get themselves noticed.At the time Carl brought nothing to the table just like Kell doesn't now.Joe was mixing it with the likes of Hopkins and Jones Jnr at the time Carl was calling him out. I am a fan of Froch but Joe would have give the guy a serious schooling just like Andre Ward did.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Top Shelf said:


> Khan has just been in with Canelo and was more than willing to get it on with Floyd or Manny and now he is talking about fighting Cotto yet people are still claiming he is afraid to get in with The mighty Kell Brook :eyeroll.
> Khan has just main evented a big show in Vegas.Why on this earth would he want drop down a level or three to fight a guy who cant even sell out The Sheffield arena? Hearn has been promising big fights for Kell for a couple of year now.Since he won the strap he has faced Frankie Gavin, Jojo Dan and Kevin Bizier. They are looking at Jessie Vargas or Lamont Peterson next.Talk about being protected. No way should Khan give this joker his big payday
> 
> The only thing similar between Brook and Froch is that both tried to call out there more superior domestic rival in order to get themselves noticed.At the time Carl brought nothing to the table just like Kell doesn't now.Joe was mixing it with the likes of Hopkins and Jones Jnr at the time Carl was calling him out. I am a fan of Froch but Joe would have give the guy a serious schooling just like Andre Ward did.


You missed the main point. Khan had nothing to lose vs Canelo. Defeat, Victory or Draw, Khan would be covered. He loses against Brook, he's done as a top level fighter. Khan can lose those super fights, with his brand and bank-balance intact. Its sad he'd rather be Arum/GBP scratching post, then fight for legit belts and critical acclaim. The way he turned up out of condition against Canelo proved the point. He is a talented fighter, but his team is ruining him.

First Khan said Brook had to become the undisputed rival. He did. Then Khan said he had to become a legit champion. He did. Khan then said he had to sell a money-making card. He did. Khan then said Brook brings no money. Hearn offered a similar payday to the Canelo fight. Khan then said he had to get known in America. He beat Porter, a wrecking ball at the time. He's not a huge draw, but everyone knows who he is. Khan then said he has to have a belt and defend it. He has. Khan then said he has to forfeit the majority of the purse bid. He did. Khan then said he had to fight outside his hometown. He will.

I could continue. Khan always has an excuse. He doesn't want to fight him because hes scared Brook is the real deal. If he was easy he would take the fight, take the belt and use it as leverage against bigger cats.

On Joe. Froch became a solid draw, even in Joe's time. For all the Hopkins and cooked fighters he was fighting, Joe was avoiding the fight that would've made him similar money, without splitting the earnings. Everyone in the fight game knew Joe didn't want Froch. Joe was looking for low-risk, easy money fights. 

I personally think Joe would've won, if they met. What Joe probably saw was a guy that was tough, super-fit, big-punch and with that eye of the tiger. Joe's hands were cooked, his reflexes were fading and his work-rate wouldn't have the same edge over sports-science guy like Carl. He took the easy option.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kell Brook is a leech who'll use Khan's name at every opportunity to put himself over. He's made little effort to build his name up outside the UK. His title defenses speak for themselves.

Brook needs to be focusing on trying to secure a fight with someone like Keith Thurman or Danny Garcia instead of pumping up his ego with false claims of Khan being scared to face him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IF Golovkin vs. Canelo can't be made then GGG's WBA mandatory will be Daniel Jacobs. But the WBA have made it clear they're not going to get in the way of boxing's mega fight roud

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/15510518/potential-canelo-alvarez-gennady-golovkin-delayed-wba

That's actually a pretty decent opponent for Golovkin IMO.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

http://forums.sherdog.com/threads/glaser-canelo-khan-did-332-000-buys.3244165/



> Everyone's favorite insider, Rick Glaser, has the inside scoop on Canelo-Khan. Apparently it did horrid numbers. via his facebook:
> 
> "HBO saying today they are not going to announce a PPV buy number for Canelo-Khan, but we have the number, 332,000 buys and that is horrible, that's why the "no announcement"
> I had predicted 325,000 so I only 7,000 off!"
> ...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> IF Golovkin vs. Canelo can't be made then GGG's WBA mandatory will be Daniel Jacobs. But the WBA have made it clear they're not going to get in the way of boxing's mega fight roud
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/15510518/potential-canelo-alvarez-gennady-golovkin-delayed-wba
> 
> That's actually a pretty decent opponent for Golovkin IMO.


No scrub for sure, but the result will be inevitable.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

My boy Murata is fighting. High Energy MF. Love his fights live or on tape.





Japanese or Detroit style is probably my favorite style of boxing to watch.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Lucas "Big Daddy" Browne got stripped of his WBA title after the "B" sample came back tainted. That's too bad- I thought it was a nice story with him being the first Australian Heavyweight champ----tho I didn't expect him to have held on to it for too long. 

He received a 6 month ban.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731164546518290432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731164711790596097


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, Povetkin's a scumbag :no: 

It's such a pity because I was really looking forward to seeing how Wilder was going to fare in this match up. Oh well, here's hoping the WBC will now give him some freedom to face Fury or Joshua next instead of enforcing another mandatory upon him.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Wow, Povetkin's a scumbag :no:
> 
> It's such a pity because I was really looking forward to seeing how Wilder was going to fare in this match up. Oh well, here's hoping the WBC will now give him some freedom to face Fury or Joshua next instead of enforcing another mandatory upon him.


Povetkin has looked in much better shape the last couple of fights. I was picking him to beat Wilder to be honest- at minimum it would've been his toughest test to date.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Omg are u serious!?! I was totally pumped for that fight too :no:


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Wow, Povetkin's a scumbag :no:


No. That substance was legal up until december 31st 2015.

I would bet you that 95% of pro-heavyweights are on PEDs. Tyson Fury probably isn't. Povetkin is not worse than the others, he just got caught.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

cablegeddon said:


> No. That substance was legal up until december 31st 2015.
> 
> I would bet you that 95% of pro-heavyweights are on PEDs. Tyson Fury probably isn't. Povetkin is not worse than the others, he just got caught.


Which means it has been illegal since 1st January 2016

Definite scumbag


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yup, Povetkin should of flushed that substance out of his system the moment it was banned.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

https://twitter.com/wbcmoro/status/733074919030816770

So Canelo dropped his title, because from that tweet if the legit World Champion in his weight class now?!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

HoHo said:


> https://twitter.com/wbcmoro/status/733074919030816770
> 
> So Canelo dropped his title, because from that tweet if the legit World Champion in his weight class now?!!


It's true, Canelo vacated the WBC title over some bs about a deadline.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/422583-canelo-alvarez-to-give-up-the-wbc-middleweight-title


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Good to hear the fight could still happen. He needs to ink out the details with GGG's people by the end of June, because they are trying to get this fight for the Fall if not Winter. I can't see them fighting next year, they are going to get it before the end of the year. Rematch they could do in May.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Canelo and De la Hoya still want the fight, they just didnt want the pressure of the title, they still want to set their rules "if" GGG is interested. Hope that there isnt more bullshit.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:ha

The fact you guys think they still want the fight. They'll run to a Cotto rematch or some other BS and GGG will probably move up in weight before he gets lost in that weightclass :no:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> :ha
> 
> The fact you guys think they still want the fight. They'll run to a Cotto rematch or some other BS and GGG will probably move up in weight before he gets lost in that weightclass :no:


Oh they both still want the fight, the promotions, HBO wants the fight, its just that Canelo knowing he is now Boxing draw wanto to pull off a move like Floyd, and fight in a more comfortable weight class, and want to decide the date of the fight, GGG needs the fight too, still who knows how the negotiations are going to flow, worst scenario is A Pacquiao vs Floyd if none of the 2 are satisfied with the negotiations


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am not convinced. If Canelo really, really wanted this fight I guarantee you the WBC would of been willing to give them time to make a deal. This strikes me as them setting up an excuse for when it doesn't happen.

I hope to god I am wrong though.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Hope so, the big money is on that fight, more with how poor last fight have been, the problem is that Canelo and De la Hoya are afraid, and they want to set the best scenario for them, i couldnt care less, if both of them are the fighters they say they are it will be a great fight that no doubt could get a rematch and even a 3rd fight, who knows we might end up with an all time best rivalry like Pacquiao vs Marquez


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

But lose the little respect i had for Canelo, no way you can call yourself a champion if you surrender the title that way


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Gennady Golovkin becomes WBC middleweight champion*


> The WBC had mandated that Golovkin must be Saul Alvarez’s next opponent for their world title. Once Alvarez vacated the title on Thursday, Golovkin, who held an Interim strap from the WBC, has been elevated to full champion.
> 
> “The WBC has received official confirmation from Golden Boy Promotions with Saul ‘Canelo’ Alvarez’s decision to vacate the WBC middleweight championship. Gennady Golovkin is hereby recognised as the undisputed WBC middleweight champion of the world. The WBC wishes Canelo Alvarez great success in his career and will certainly look forward to see Golovkin vs Alvarez materialise in the future,” the WBC said in a statement.


Without even throwing a punch!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Canelo's only hurting his brand by taking on all these small guys. The Khan fight did very low numbers. Cotto fight will be the same outcome, as Cotto hasn't got the frame to hurt a big guy like Canelo.

Canelo vs Triple G needs to happen after the Pac vs Floyd bs. Triple G will probably fight the British kid. What if they set up an all Mexican keep busy fight with Chavez Jr. The two camps have thrown shots at each other for years.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*WBA orders winners of Keith Thurman vs. Shawn Porter and Shane Mosley vs. David Avanesyan to fight*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Enough of that will they won't they bs. Here's a classic bout I've never seen until today holy shit it was crazy :avit: :avit:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Enough of that will they won't they bs. Here's a classic bout I've never seen until today holy shit it was crazy :avit: :avit:


I remember that fight.Williams was so awkward at welter with his size and reach.Such a shame what happened to him


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Apparently Floyd Mayweather has offered Conor McGregor $50 Million for a fight
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbad...s-mcgregor-50-million-for-fight/#61010663734d

It'd be better than Mayweather/Pacquiao, that's for sure lol, would be awesome if McGregor knocked him out, though I have my doubts it will even happen


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Legion Of Hart said:


> Floyd Mayweather has offered Conor McGregor $50 Million for a fight
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbad...s-mcgregor-50-million-for-fight/#61010663734d
> 
> Really fucking hope this happens, that way McGregor can wipe the smirk off of that wife beating scum bag's face, with one left punch


lol ok.





Man Paul Williams, still remember his two fights with Sergio Martinez


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL Parker is in no way competition to Joshua, Joshua would blast him away


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

David Haye on the well known, historic boxing broadcaster DAVE tonight. He's 1/200 to win, can't say i give a fuck about this fight. Haye just building his pension fund up now!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Buzzard Follower said:


> David Haye on the well known, historic boxing broadcaster DAVE tonight. He's 1/200 to win, can't say i give a fuck about this fight. Haye just building his pension fund up now!


I have it set up to record only because its something to watch when I get home but I expect a routine win for Haye


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Damien said:


> I have it set up to record only because its something to watch when I get home but I expect a routine win for Haye


I'll be watching in the hope for a MASSIVE upset. But i highly doubt that. Like you say, a routine win for Haye!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Exactly as expected. Nothing much to report, but some potential good clashes to come over the next few years.

Does anyone know, does this mean Haye vs Shannon Briggs next for both of them?

Edit: Apparently so, yes.


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

LETS GO CHAAAAAAAAAAMP


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Damien said:


> LOL Parker is in no way competition to Joshua, Joshua would blast him away


He def showed some defensive holes tonight, got hit a lot. This is what happens when you fight cans your whole career. Granted Joshua's opponents aren't that much better, but he'll still beat Parker easily


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Haye made that look so easy, who was this guy? a caretaker from a school or something?

A joke


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Damien said:


> Haye made that look so easy, who was this guy? a caretaker from a school or something?
> 
> A joke


It was nothing more than a easy pay day for Haye!

Shannon Briggs was the star of the show.....


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Buzzard Follower said:


> It was nothing more than a easy pay day for Haye!
> 
> Shannon Briggs was the star of the show.....


I do want to see Haye shut Briggs up as well tbh


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Damien said:


> I do want to see Haye shut Briggs up as well tbh


Do you think Haye could though? Has hasn't though anyone (worth talking about) in years. Briggs will also get under his skin. Im not saying Briggs will beat Haye, but it'll be a entertaining fight!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Briggs doesn't need "shutting up"... everything he and Haye are up to is just promotion and they respect the hell out of each other. They're both entertaining.

Briggs is doing a great job at self promotion during his comeback, as is Haye. I expect Haye to win, but who knows, it could go 10 (12?) rounds. Although I expect Haye to finish it relatively early as Briggs age will catch up to him a little.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck yes, the buildup and the fight should be a cracker.

Totally forgot Haye was fighting today


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Briggs doesn't need "shutting up"... everything he and Haye are up to is just promotion and they respect the hell out of each other. They're both entertaining.
> 
> Briggs is doing a great job at self promotion during his comeback, as is Haye. I expect Haye to win, but who knows, it could go 10 (12?) rounds. Although I expect Haye to finish it relatively early as Briggs age will catch up to him a little.


He does do well for getting fights I will give him that, I remember when he turned up to Wlad having dinner somewhere with a camera crew calling him out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just watched the Haye fight now. Absolute joke, other guy was a punching bag. Goes to show the number of wins you have doesnt mean shit


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Timeless said:


> Just watched the Haye fight now. Absolute joke, other guy was a punching bag. Goes to show the number of wins you have doesnt mean shit


The moment he went down with a jab...a jab!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

How did Haye's shoulder look ? Still got the dynamite to win a heavyweight belt? 

Briggs is a name to give Haye some shine, but a prime Haye would kill him. Did he lean out or has he still packed on the muscle?

Haye cruiser was one of my favorite fighters at the time. When I was in the UK, I made a killing when he fought the other domestic contender (Enzo I think). He always had incredible timing when he threw that money shot. 

Going away from Haye, his old trainer was also one of the most insightful guys in the sport. His fitness training was one of the most simple, but crazy effective I have seen in the sport. The training plans he implemented to counter Chisora's inside strength was something the greats would be proud of. You could see the shock from Chisora that being the stronger guy had absolutely zero effect on the inside.

The way he changed Groves game to outbox Degale was just as impressive. He knew Groves doesn't have the natural stamina, so he devised a gameplan that threw Degale off, a guy most would consider more naturally gifted.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

haye fight last night was a joke and an insult to boxing fans and another fight that is hurtful for the sport. 

really nothing to say about this, the casuals who DKSAB probably enjoyed it but if you know your boxing it was just bad.

and mcguigan talking about ring rust was silly aswell, haye is far better than that level of opponent even with the ring rust, he would of got more fight out of a heavybag. 

another match made where a guy was brought in to lose, these non-competitive fights needs to stop as they hurt a great sport.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

That haye day is a joke but it's a free ppv so it's hard to grumble.
Actually loving Shannon Briggs atm looked decent for a 44year old albeit against a bumper on 4 days notice

"I came to England, so I went to Buckingham palace to tell the queen I am here"


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Haye's going to con his way into a title shot :no:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Haye's going to con his way into a title shot :no:


Toegate aside, if its even 75% of the old Haye, he'll run through most of the division. Prime Haye was a monster of a fighter. 

After Briggs, Joshua vs Haye
Wilder vs Fury/Wlad.

If Joshua leaves gaps like the Whyte fight, Haye wins by KO. I think Haye is in with a better chance then people think. I think Haye's team are protecting him because he's clearly looking at a one-shot deal.

His style will go RJJ/Martinez/ when he hits the late 30's (3/4 years left). Haye's a smart guy, so he's trying to get the big fights while his reflexes are still at a world level. He doesn't have the time to work the traditional way. Fury, Joshua and Wilder are all young guys, a loss for Haye against a fringe contender would kill him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Toegate aside, if its even 75% of the old Haye, he'll run through most of the division. Prime Haye was a monster of a fighter.
> 
> After Briggs, Joshua vs Haye
> Wilder vs Fury/Wlad.
> ...


While I agree with you it still doesn't make witnessing his route to a title shot any more pleasant. I just hope for Haye's sake the end justifies the means.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

David Haye vs a well past his prime Shannon Briggs.
:tripsscust


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it just me or are have we been seeing more boxers testing positive lately?



> *Lucian Bute* tested positive for the banned substance Ostarine in a post-fight drug test after he fought to a draw with WBC super middleweight titleholder Badou Jack on April 30 at the DC Armory in Washington, D.C.


http://http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/423521-lucian-bute-tests-positive-for-banned-substance-after-draw-with-jack

Or have testing methods improved significantly over the past couple years?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Full credit to that Argie kid Callum Smith just beat. Tough as nails and game as they come. Hoping Tony Bellew gets knocked out cold. I usually always support home fighters but this Bellew is a mouthy prick.Hope it gets shut. I could get used to this Sunday night boxing :smile2:


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah he put in a good effort. Far play to him. As for Bellew, i think the home crowd will work in his favour if it goes the distance. Though class wise Makabu has the edge. If this fight was anywhere else, i'd think Makabu was a cert. But being the fight is in Bellew's home town, i think he'll probably win. But like you, i'll be rooting for Makabu!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

'coming home'

Trolling the home crowd or what :kappa


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*BOMBER*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Perfect example why i want the guy knocked out. After he put in a really good display(the finish was very impressive) he then starts shouting that he is number 1 in the division he then calls out David Haye (who would destroy him in 2 rounds) and then claims at Goodison he is as unbeatable as Floyd Mayweather . What a first class steaming bellend Bellew is.He must be forgetting how easily Adonis sparked him out


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

"Pretty" Ricky Conlan needs to give Adonis his rematch!

In all seriousness that was a great weekend for British boxing


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kell Brook vs. Jessie Vargas is a done deal for September 3rd (or August 27th) at Bramall Lane :woo:woo

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/15861386/jessie-vargas-kell-brook-fight-welterweight-unification-bout


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

http://nypost.com/2016/06/03/muhammad-ali-in-worse-shape-than-earlier-hospital-stays-insiders/ 

Muhammad Ali is in the Hospital on life support. It's feared he may die, and possibly not long from now.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm surprised that Ali has made it this long with the disease he has had for over 30 years. It's sad that it looks like it's going to end soon for him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Overcomer said:


> http://nypost.com/2016/06/03/muhammad-ali-in-worse-shape-than-earlier-hospital-stays-insiders/
> 
> Muhammad Ali is in the Hospital on life support. It's feared he may die, and possibly not long from now.


Noooo!!!! :Cry


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

PF69 said:


> I'm surprised that Ali has made it this long with the disease he has had for over 30 years. It's sad that it looks like it's going to end soon for him.


Damn watching his interviews before his last two fights are just painful as watching them.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This hurts man. RIP to the world's greatest. :mj2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/03/muhammad-ali-dead/


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

RIP Muhammad Ali. One of the greatest athletes of all time.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RIP


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

R.I.P. Ali. To the greatest.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Icon.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

He's giving them hell right now up in the sky.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

15 minutes after news of his passing broke, I got on social media and there was already 1 million posts about the tragedy! Being 74 years old and yet still remembered and praised by so many including the new generation just warmed my heart.

Despite his controversial decision to refuse to be drafted by the Army for his religious beliefs, the Olympic gold medalist still had the respect of the people.


You think of Ali (hailing from Louisville, Kentucky) and how he changed the sport of boxing with his agility and way with words whether it was cutting a promo for an upcoming fight or just talking trash. I mean who could forget some of his famous quotes?



> Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee, his hands can't hit what his eyes can't see.





> He might be great, but he'll fall in 8.





> The man who views the world at 50 the same as he did at 20 has wasted 30 years of his life.





> Don't count the days. Make the days count.





> Impossible is nothing.





> I wish people would love everybody else the way they love me. It would be a better world.





> It's hard to be humble when you're as great as I am.


His fights against Sonny Liston, Joe Frazier, and George Foreman are legendary. He also fought Antonio Inoki and even had a comic book fight against Superman!

He was an inspiration to so many people even after he was forced to retire. "Superstar" Billy Graham used his rhyming style for his interviews. Sylvester Stallone based Apollo Creed off him. The Rock used his elements and monikers after getting his blessing. And he helped make Wrestlemania the biggest sports entertainment event with his appearance at the first one. He lived life to the fullest even as his health declined over the years.






































After 61 fights in a 20 year career, he was what he said he was. THE Greatest!










R.I.P.

- Vic


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

RIP Muhammad Ali, we've lost one of the greatest athletes on all time.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn man this sucks man. RIP Ali. :bow


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Greatest of All time has left us at the age of 74! I knew Mr.Ali was dealing with illnesses alot lately, and once I heard he was on life support I hoped he would pull through, but it was his time to go. Ali wasn't from my era of Boxing I watched, but Ali changed the Sport of Boxing and made everyone come to watch and see what he was going to do. If you can make Boxing Fans just like that watch the sport by the way you talk, and you back it up in the ring as well just golden. Still remember seeing his fights with Frazier over the World Heavyweight Title and to see how the division looks now is just depressing to see. Float like a Butterfly..STING LIKE A BEE..their was never anyone better than Ali.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

RIP Muhammad Ali. Forever one of the greatest, one of my heroes and a true inspiration.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Vargas vs Salido fucking fight of the year!!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

kimino said:


> Vargas vs Salido fucking fight of the year!!!!


damn was it that good? I couldn't see it tonight


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> damn was it that good? I couldn't see it tonight


They showed that there is hope in boxing, they left everything in the ring, they constantly exchanged punches, and didnt run from each other, they accepted their own respective punches and it was violent, well fought spectacle, it ended in a draw that nobody could complain about. By FAR FAR FAR FOTY, and i bet that nothing is going to top this fight this year, better than Miura vs Vargas from last year


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Deontay Wilder* is expected to *defend his WBC heavyweight belt* against former title challenger *Chris Arreola* on *July 16* at Legacy Arena in *Birmingham, Alabama* on a *PBC* on *Fox* show, an official involved with the bout confirmed to RingTV.com on Wednesday.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/424849-deontay-wilder-is-expected-to-face-chris-arreola-on-july-16-in-alabama

Should be fun while it lasts :mark:


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone excited for the fight tomorrow night, Provodnikov vs Molina? hoping for another great slugfest :avit:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I always attend Russian Rocky's fights. He's got a place in my heart the same way as Micky Ward, Gatti and prime Cotto did.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What a fucking knockout by Lomachenko!!! Kid to watch out for in the future


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

HOLY SHIT! :regal






Provodnikov :hogan


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jorge Linares vs. Anthony Crolla, September 24th, Manchester! :mark::mark::mark:

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/425587-linares-crolla-is-on-for-sept-24-ring-lightweight-belt-at-stake

That's a fantastic fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Jorge Linares vs. Anthony Crolla, September 24th, Manchester! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/425587-linares-crolla-is-on-for-sept-24-ring-lightweight-belt-at-stake
> 
> That's a fantastic fight.


The improvement that Crolla has made in the last 3 years is remarkable. He looked like a half decent domestic fighter at best.In the fights against Perez and Barroso he has legit looked quality and never in any danger against 2 massive bangers. Crazy to think he was losing to the likes of Gary Sykes and Derry Matthews only a few year ago


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/news/12183/10317092/chris-eubank-v-gennady-golovkin-fight-closer-than-ever-says-eddie-hearn



> Chris Eubank Jr's desire to tackle the fearsome Gennady Golovkin may soon become reality, according to Eddie Hearn.
> 
> Promoter Hearn says talks to pitch the son of British ring great Chris Eubank against triple world middleweight title holder Golovkin are at an advanced stage.
> 
> ...


:ha

Fucking idiot will get destroyed


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So I take it that means no Canelo fight in September? :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> So I take it that means no Canelo fight in September? :mj2


Canelo does not want anything to do with GGG


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Notice they said 2017 at the earliest. Fucking cowards :lol


And finally a huge fight this weekend who you guys got? I'm going with Thurman


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Canelo and Golden Boy have asked for the Golovkin fight to be put on hold till "_Fall 2017_."

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/16433480/canelo-alvarez-gennady-golovkin-now-aiming-fight-fall-2017-earliest

:duck:duck:duck


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Canelo and Golden Boy have asked for the Golovkin fight to be put on hold till "_Fall 2017_."
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/16433480/canelo-alvarez-gennady-golovkin-now-aiming-fight-fall-2017-earliest
> 
> :duck:duck:duck


http://www.skysports.com/boxing/news/12183/10324217/liam-beefy-smith-to-face-saul-canelo-alvarez-in-september



> Liam Smith will defend his WBO super-welterweight belt against Mexican star Saul 'Canelo' Alvarez on September 17.
> 
> Smith (23-0-1-KO13) won the belt against John Thompson in October last year and has since defended it against Jimmy Kilrain Kelly and most recently by beating Predrag Radosevic last month.
> 
> ...


What a absolute joker Canelo is


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Notice they said 2017 at the earliest. Fucking cowards :lol
> 
> 
> And finally a huge fight this weekend who you guys got? I'm going with Thurman


I fancy One Time also, I have never really been impressed with Porter. Brook exposed him for the limited slugger that he is


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought Canelo was going to use this time to grow into a Middleweight? And yet here he is fighting another Jr Middleweight unk2

Can't wait for Murray vs. Groves tomorrow night :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> I thought Canelo was going to use this time to grow into a Middleweight? And yet here he is fighting another Jr Middleweight unk2
> 
> Can't wait for Murray vs. Groves tomorrow night :mark::mark::mark:


I like Murray but when the heat is really on he is often found wanting. It still annoys me how he totally slowed down in them last 2 rounds against Martinez.He had the fight won and relaxed.Awful tactics 

Who do you fancy in that?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FYI Klitschko vs. Fury II has been delayed because Tyson sprained his ankle :moyes8



Top Shelf said:


> I like Murray but when the heat is really on he is often found wanting. It still annoys me how he totally slowed down in them last 2 rounds against Martinez.He had the fight won and relaxed.Awful tactics
> 
> Who do you fancy in that?


I lean towards Murray by close decision, he seems like the more mentality stronger fighter and should be able to out hustle Groves throughout the fight. I just hope it meets my expectations.

Don't forget Thurman vs. Porter later that night on Sky Sports :cudi


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Murray :hogan

Pretty decent scrap. Groves looked like the superior, bigger fighter in there.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Joshua's fight is about to begin :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Breazeale is one tough dude. Yeah he's a lumbering, slow punchbag but he's taken some hellacious shots and still kept coming forward.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Finally he goes down, it only took seven rounds :lol

I wonder if they'll go ahead and make a unification fight with Deontay Wilder next :hmm: Yeah he's young but he pretty much looks like the complete article to me. He's got the potential to become a mega star.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Doesnt he have a mandatory challenger Joseph Parker?






Poter/Thurman tonight :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Timeless said:


> Doesnt he have a mandatory challenger Joseph Parker?
> 
> Poter/Thurman tonight :mark:


I guess so, Sky kept bringing his name up during the post fight interview. I thought Dominic Breazele was his mandatory for some reason :doh

Unification fights always supersede mandatories but I suppose there's really no rush to face Wilder. And I'd imagine Eddie Hearn probably doesn't want to risk losing a huge UK showdown with Fury.

Thurman vs. Porter should be a good one :mark: Tough fight for Keith to come back to after such a long lay off, he could be a in for a difficult night.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746825315591262208
First Golovkin, now Jacobs :duck 

And Billy even had the cheek to insult Dan for tweeting this :duck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Report: Manny Pacquiao returning to fight Adrien Broner


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Timeless said:


> Report: Manny Pacquiao returning to fight Adrien Broner


So much for that retirement :lol

It's going to be glorious watching Pacquaio knock that fool out :drose


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Porter vs. Thurman on now :mark: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This is one heck of a fight :mark: Porter is going for it despite Thurman's bone rattling power.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Porter is doing an excellent job of smothering Thurman and dragging him into a dawg fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a fucking round!!!!!!!! This is why I love Boxing :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This is easily a fight of the year contender. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Crazy fight :avit: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If Al Haymon is smart he'll make Thurman vs. Garcia next.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Porter has tremendous heart and workrate but is seriously lacking in boxing skill. I had it wider than 115-113 but at least the judges made the correct decision 

What a chin Breazeale has but he didnt have any sort of offence at all. Easy nights work for AJ


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking great fight, heart wanted Porter to win but the right decision was made, again a enthralling fight


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

The fight was super. There has to be a rematch


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

FUCK. Missed Porter/Thurman and heard the result. Will watch it during the week. 

Joshua's booking is a fucking disgrace. Give him a challenge or take him off PPV.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Fury vs. Klitschko II likely to be re-scheduled for October 29th in Manchester.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/427835-wladimir-klitschko-tyson-fury-rematch-will-likely-take-place-oct-29

And it's going to be aired on BoxNation in the UK :moyes8


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WTF are Sky playing at?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Joel said:


> WTF are Sky playing at?


Too busy sucking up to Eddie Hearn and Anthony Joshua :no:

Tbf I wouldn't have an issue with BoxNation if I could afford the channel :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...in-doubts-chris-eubank-jrs-desire-to-face-him



> Gennady Golovkin claims his team have reached an agreement to fight Chris Eubank Jr and is awaiting the Englishman's signature.
> 
> WBA Super, WBC and IBF world middleweight champion Golovkin (35-0-KO32) is set to travel to the UK to face Eubank Jr in September but has claimed the British champion is yet to put pen to paper on the deal.
> 
> ...


:duck


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...rook-on-september-10-on-sky-sports-box-office

Gennady Golovkin has stunned boxing by announcing a world title defence against Kell Brook for September 10 at London's O2 Arena, live on Sky Sports Box Office.

Brook, the IBF's current welterweight king, will jump two divisions to take on the WBA Super, WBC and IBF world middleweight champion in a move whose boldness echoes and even surpasses Amir Khan's decision to tackle Saul 'Canelo' Alvarez in May.

Golovkin's pedigree as a savage knockout specialist can be traced more clearly even than Alvarez's thanks to 32 stoppages in 35 unbeaten fights to date.

Brook boasts one win more than GGG and is also yet to lose, but the Sheffield man has not fought above 147lbs in his career.

And the Kazakh represents a similarly huge leap in class for Brook after three routine defences of his welterweight belt in the past 16 months, two mandatory and the other against Birmingham's Frankie Gavin.


"This is the fight and the moment I have been waiting for for some time," said Brook, who will retain his status as the IBF's 147lb-champ.

"We've tried and tried to lure the best to come and fight me and now we've got the best of the best - the No 1 fighter in the world is coming to the UK. 

"When this fight got offered to me I accepted within minutes and I can't wait. Everyone knows I'm a huge welterweight and I know I will carry my speed and accuracy and even more power through the weights.

"This is the ultimate fight, one of the biggest international fights the country has seen in many years - you have seen some huge names run from GGG but I'm running to him. I'm a 'Special' fighter and I will show the world on September 10."

Promoter Eddie Hearn said: "I cannot tell you how excited I am for this mega fight. I couldn't be happier for Kell.

"We have pushed for that big name for a long time with many reluctant to step into the ring with him and now this is the ultimate challenge, the biggest fight of 2016."

Golovkin said: "I'm very excited to be fighting in front of the great British boxing fans and promise another 'Big Drama Show' against Kell Brook."

:mark: :mark: :mark

Fair fucks to Kell. I did not see that coming. GGG will crush him


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Madness, absolute madness! Kell obviously wants to attempt to outdo Khan by achieving something he was unable to do in May.

Oh well, at least British fans will now finally be able to witness GGG in action :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Madness, absolute madness! Kell obviously wants to attempt to outdo Khan by achieving something he was unable to do in May.
> 
> Oh well, at least British fans will now finally be able to witness GGG in action :mark::mark::mark:



Suicide mission for kell

:duck


----------

